# Dr. Greenhorn's Garden Isle Grow



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

I was thinking of starting a journal a few months back, then decided against it.....main reason being that I wasn't sure if I would be able to go through with the whole journal process. But then I figured the quickest way to get a rep. out here, whether it be good or bad, is to create a journal. Also, I can post like mad and not worry about hijacking threads So here is where I begin my journey....I got a few things going on right now as far as strains. I will not be focusing on a particular strain in this journal but will be documenting a few grows I got going on all at the same time. All comments and suggestions are welcome I will be posting a few pics. in the near future.....Aloha everyone  Please feel free to add remarks if passing thru


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

here are some pics in no particular order.......alohas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

more pics....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

I know people like pics. so I'll try to post random pics. throughout my journal...


----------



## lehua96734 (May 1, 2009)

okay you know I'm on for this one. good luck Hawaiian!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

Looking good Dr.G!! 
+rep

*subscribed*


----------



## craca102 (May 1, 2009)

Im subscribed! Gonna be a garden at the end of this long season if all goes well! Good luck and can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

eh, wassup aunty, sunny and craca!!! thank you all for coming was getting lonely in here!! sunny, much mahalos for dropping in....I will make sure I get a lot of scenic pics. just for you.aloha and mahalos gang!!


----------



## craca102 (May 1, 2009)

Are those few girls that are larger and planted directly in-ground started the sametime as all the others? I was gonna try a in-ground girl this season and compare her to my others that I will grow in pots.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

yeah, same time.....the one's in the ground are larger....I got 2 spots set-up for some special strain I got my hands from..It's from Nor-Cal.....Huge trees!! it's the seedlings in the pic. it got burnt from the sun so I put it under cfl's for now and they're doing fine. I got some good thing going on this season thoughalohas craca! BOb marley all the way!!


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 1, 2009)

beautiful doc whats been goin on man?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

I was gonna post some sweet sunset pics but I got too lazy to chase the sun but I did manage to snap some pics........

pic 1: coconut grove

pic 2-4: sleeping giant ( mt. nonou )

pic5-7: coconut grove

pic8: my guerilla garden!! ..... somewhere up therealohas!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> beautiful doc whats been goin on man?


 wassup bro!! glad you checked my journal outwelcome


----------



## craca102 (May 1, 2009)

Man girls grown in ground just do better in my opinion from all the grows I've seen. The unrestricted root area allows the plants to grow at there own speed with out any interruptions. Pots are great, but man in ground with good soil and full sun = MONSTERS. now that's what I want.

Nice guerrilla spot. Got a little side action just in case I see. Nice area, those little plants look like nugs. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

just started germinating the last of my satori seeds...gave a few beans away, grew out 3 that all turned into males and killed them, so I have 4 seeds left. hopefully one will be a potential mother...high times hyped the strain up awhile back.....gonna see if they know what they're talking about or it's just hype...anyways I think satori means "enlightened" in japanese... aloha!


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 2, 2009)

you got a good grow, if im ever in ya area we should toke!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

anytime bro


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was gonna post some sweet sunset pics but I got too lazy to chase the sun but I did manage to snap some pics........
> 
> pic 1: coconut grove
> 
> ...


Wow, you sure don't disappoint! Love them!



craca102 said:


> Man girls grown in ground just do better in my opinion from all the grows I've seen. The unrestricted root area allows the plants to grow at there own speed with out any interruptions. Pots are great, but man in ground with good soil and full sun = MONSTERS. now that's what I want.
> 
> Nice guerrilla spot. Got a little side action just in case I see. Nice area, those little plants look like nugs. lol


I could not agree with you more! I do indoor and outdoor grows, and, my outdoor grows (same strain as indoor) they double in yield! There is nothing like the yield off an outdoor grow!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

thanks for the kind words sunny......I'll see what I can get on film today....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

Aloha kakahiaka!!! weathers so so here this morning.....why don't you just take a look for yourselfs.............Jah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

ooops!! forgot attachments.....thats what happens when you wake and bake.....peace!!


----------



## maxswellsc (May 2, 2009)

brah. lovin the outdoor garden. Very natural feel to it. I would do the same but i lack the privacy needed for that. REP to ya.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (May 2, 2009)

Yer lookin good, brah! Nice to see ya usin all of that beautiful space fer wat our Mother intended us to! I'm in fer this 1, lets see wat ya do!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

much aloha maxswell!! 


where in the hell am I !!! wassup brah!! thanks for checking my journal !!!much appreciated!!! 


I'll be heading down to the beach later so I hope to post some more random pics!! aloha gang! thanks for the love!


----------



## Droxster (May 2, 2009)

I am know subcribed!!! i grow outdoors too...and need help on something!

I dont toke that much so I got 2 plants right know at like 1 month and a week...
how do you make the plants flower early....im trying to keep them short as possible cuz i live in the states...ive heard you can make them flower anytime?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

maxswellsc said:


> brah. lovin the outdoor garden. Very natural feel to it. I would do the same but i lack the privacy needed for that. REP to ya.


 bro...you got a sick set-up yourself!! looks like I got the outdoors covered and you "holding it down" in the indoors! your set-up is sick!!....
*peoples .. check out maxswellls grow*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

Droxster said:


> I am know subcribed!!! i grow outdoors too...and need help on something!
> 
> I dont toke that much so I got 2 plants right know at like 1 month and a week...
> how do you make the plants flower early....im trying to keep them short as possible cuz i live in the states...ive heard you can make them flower anytime?


 thanks for coming bro.... yeah..we have short hours during summer but the heat is intense and the summers are longerso I just have to manipulate the plants ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

Droxster, are they in the ground or in pots?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

also gang....where in the hell got a cool journal going on too!! actually a few cool journals, check his out! peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

random pics..... *edit* pics on next page.....lost attachments somehow on this post*


pic1...vines that look loike weed

pic2...yellow hibiscus

pic3...kong's profile(anahola mountains)

pic4-5...compost aka black gold

pic6-10...a day at the beach


goota charge my camera now peace!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

damn pics didn't get through lets try again...........


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

DR.G I would love to get a hold of some of that Black Gold!!!!! 

I have decided I am moving to Hawaii....I wish....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

if you ever come to visit the islands, I'll be glad to have you here!! you live in FL. right?! I seen that your moving....back home? Maryland....am I correct?


----------



## RandomKindness (May 3, 2009)

aloha braddah!

i only just found this thread, i missed that post ! 

meanness!!


----------



## budy budman (May 3, 2009)

Howzit Doc.........................
Whoa you been busy.
Gotta be here with you on the grow, what an exciting start this spring!!!

Just love the misc pictures of your Island and setup. Beautiful and exotic. SUBscribed.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you ever come to visit the islands, I'll be glad to have you here!! you live in FL. right?! I seen that your moving....back home? Maryland....am I correct?


Yeah, I am in Florida right now, until the end of June...Then back to Maryland I go! I am excited! When I plan next years vacation, I will let you know! Nice offer Dr.G, thanks!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

thanks for stopping by budy and random!!! I appreciate it Sunny, if you plan a vacation to the islands, let me know!...... lots of KIND people here!! you would fit right in! aloha everybody....!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

Good Morning 


pic 1...todays weather

pic2-5...dormant orchids...waiting for season

pic 6...hapu'u fern...so beautiful

pic 7...Ti leaves....every home in Hawai'i got one

aloha everyone!!


----------



## lehua96734 (May 3, 2009)

good morning my dear. what a wonderful day in Hawai'i nei!! love your shots of your island. and your garden. we're up early yea? have a good day my dear, aloha, aunty


----------



## Celtic Vixen (May 3, 2009)

Hey Dr. Greenhorn,

I'm subscribed. Really lovely pics of of the Garden. We'll be following your progress with great enthusiasm!

XO CV


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (May 3, 2009)

Droxster said:


> I am know subcribed!!! i grow outdoors too...and need help on something!
> 
> I dont toke that much so I got 2 plants right know at like 1 month and a week...
> how do you make the plants flower early....im trying to keep them short as possible cuz i live in the states...ive heard you can make them flower anytime?


Dont mean to thread jack, here, brah, but I can help him. . . 
If ya are able to cover yer plants w/black plastic fer 12 hrs to keep em in complete dark, ya can force flower outside. I rec putting the plastic on as late as possible, so that she gets the best sun hours.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

no probs bro....this thread is actually for everybody!! thanks for looking out brah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

thanks for stopping in celtic!! You and budman should make a journal!!that would be sick!! but I know you guys are to busy just tending to them though would be a really cool journal though............alohas!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

went to ride dirtbike by the beachside trails here in Kauai...I snapped some pics. also got pics of my outdoor clones....aloha!!

pic 1-2...wild aloe plant....all this time I didn't know it had flowers like that!!

pic3-5...views from the beachside trails...

pic6-8...my outdoor clones...just rootone, home-made domes, humidity and lots of love....

pic 9-10...caterpillar fucking munching on my leaves!! killed the bastard!!

pic 11-12... my what big hands...I mean leaves we have...

JAh....


----------



## Droxster (May 4, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Dont mean to thread jack, here, brah, but I can help him. . .
> If ya are able to cover yer plants w/black plastic fer 12 hrs to keep em in complete dark, ya can force flower outside. I rec putting the plastic on as late as possible, so that she gets the best sun hours.


kool thanks alot man!....
grows looking real good Dr.!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

aloha and good morning.............

pic 1... haze in flowering

pic 2-3... found another caterpillar this morning!!! fuck!!

pic 4-6... afew outdoor plants....2 with caterpillar damage...

pic 7... big island orange in early season form


JAh...........


----------



## budy budman (May 4, 2009)

Hey Doc,
Thanks a million for the voting Hawaiian on fdd's contest, that was cool.

+rep for awsome pictorial of plants and Island. Aloha

Working on a journal now................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

hey budy you let me know when you got that journal up...you and celtic vixen ROCK!!! looking forward to seeing it!!! I could learn a thing or two...


----------



## lehua96734 (May 4, 2009)

aloha brudda. anotherwonderful day thought the vog is gross. just got back from the beach, water soo nice, went kayaking around the Moke's, nice day. stopped and burned one for Akua! mahalo! great pictures of your Moku, island. I have the same problem, went out to my garden yesterday and one of my blueberry clones was ballyhead!! just a stick poking out of the ground,punks. found the slug and salted him, good fo him!!anyway good job with that cloner but the babies looking kinda squashed!! okay, gonna burn one for Jah now, aloha, aunty


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 7, 2009)

Suscribed mon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

thanks for stopping by highfly ....appreciate it bro!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

well, I did some clones outdoors with a plant that I had.....just rootone, soil, humidity and lots of love....heres the end product....mind you this was only done a week and a half ago....outdoors better yet....and it's a female!! I can see the little hairs! I just cropped it not knowing if it was a male or female....If I could always be so lucky alohas!!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 7, 2009)

Very nice and lucky but why do people when they clone cut the tips of the leafs?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

'cause of transpiration....also it will exert its energy into making roots when you cut the fan leafs in half, in theory anyways....if you don't cut them, the tips will start to wilt though..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

aloha kakahiaka!! well I was looking at my garden this morning and for all indoor growers who say outdoor growers got it easy don't know the half of it!!! My plants are getting ravaged by critters, my dogs keep eating my seedlings, and thats just the the short of the story!! hey, I grow indoors too so I'm not knocking anyone.....just putting things into perspective Its not like it can't be prevented, just a whole lot of maintenence and care have to be involved....and I can't be there 24/7 watching my garden..damn dogs supposed to be watching my garden not using it as a salad bar!!..anyways I took a morning pic....also, I took a pic. of something you might find funny..... One of my plants got FIMed ( fuck...I mssed )and it wasn't by me....hahaha....a critter did it!!!take a look....JAh


pic 1....sunrise from my "hale"

pic 2-3....plant that got FIMed by crittersmuch mahalos to the bugs!!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 8, 2009)

wow dat sux to hear man. my seedlings were getting eatin by fire ants i sprayed sum fungicide on em. urs are looking good for being fimed by criiters


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

well.....I decided to transfer my clones and put them under floros 24/7....I am pleased with the results....please take a look... JAh gang!!ohh yeah baby!! I am using CLEAR cups too!! all you "so called experts" say it damages roots....well,....WATCH ME NOW!!! in august... these damaged roots will foster me TREES!! ....word to the wise don't knock on something until you've actually tried it....and if you tried it and it dont work, maybe its YOU that is doing something wrong


----------



## Greyskull (May 8, 2009)

clear cups are the shit fuck the haters
i transfer into the clear cups to "pre veg"... once i can see the plant is very established (because you can see the root system!) I'll bump it into a bigger pot to finish vegging.
clear cups are da kine


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 8, 2009)

hey greyskull!! glad you dropped in bro!! thanks....you and me same bro...


----------



## Greyskull (May 8, 2009)

yeah man i may not drop a line but I am lurking bor hanging back taking it all in!


----------



## maxswellsc (May 9, 2009)

Ur killin' it G. Wonderin what kind of bug repellent you use? thanks bra


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 9, 2009)

I have been using one of safers line right now.....first time using it so I not sure how its doing yet....I normally use neem oil though, as far as the slugs and catterpillars... I should be using copper rings around the trunks but I'm not....just to lazy really to go and do it.....also everymorning I handpick the catterpillars off........its a trade-off of having beautiful butterflys or some heavy harvests LOL alohas brah....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 10, 2009)

aloha!!! just wanted to give everyone viewing a feel of the island ....this is our seaport. called Nawiliwli bay. next to the famed kalapaki beach.


----------



## bossman88188 (May 11, 2009)

all i can say is WOW.
your grow is so beautiful and natural outdoors in hawaii thats the way to grow.
on a side note this has got to be the freindlyest thread ive read.
i am going to go through and plus rep 
all the cool heads in this thread.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2009)

hey boss!! thanks for dropping in bro! appreciate it....yeah this is a pretty mellow thread. glad you took the time to check it out if you got any pointers for me with the indoors, just shout em out man. I always could use some advice!! alohas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2009)

aloha..just wanted to share a little about some of my background. Yeah, I hold a real job also I also work for BUDS!! LOL...anyways the material is travertine and I got other skills also..... not showing off or anything, just PROUD mahalos gang!!


----------



## Greyskull (May 11, 2009)

lay it down Doc!
hey man did i tell you I "lost" my pre98 bubba? RETARDED...
I can get the same plant back but man I thought I had a bubba & a sour dub monster mom... truth is I have 2 7g monster sour dub moms.
i was hoping to smoke on some bubba in a few weeks but oh welll sour dub it is....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2009)

thanks for the kind words greyskull ...by the way, no you haven't told me. BUMMERS BRO  but sour dub sounds mighty fine to smoke!! at least all is not lost and you can get the plant back thanks again for dropping a line


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 11, 2009)

Dr.G, this is an AWESOME thread!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2009)

thank you sunny...glad you like it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 11, 2009)

aloha! this is a grow journal so I better start showing some maryjane pics well, here's my current situation as of now..... I got rid of all my old inventory and am working on new stuff.the plants in the ground are still there but the ones in pots I gave either the needy or I gave em to friends.....didn't need em really..I am a medical patient so I wanna try to stay close to possible to our "legal" laws even though they SUCK ASS!! so here is some pics....

pic 1-2... the strain from Nor-Cal.... its a secret for now but I will reveal the strain later in the season

pic 3... my starter pots....

pic 4... one of my haze plants

pic 5... product I'm gonna try for the first time...I have probs. due to humidity and wet weather here  but I aint complaining  



......by the way, other than the nor-cal strain, I am also starting ... new purple power, satori, some soma strain * don't know exactly what strain, it was from a friend *, another mystery strain from bagseed *was good smokes*, and haze....hopefully I get a female from the haze seeds and I can make a mother plant. I really like the haze and with our conditions, it would be a shame not to grow some haze  alohas!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 11, 2009)

Looks good mon keep coming with them updates this is gonna be a sick grow like all your other ones brotha!!1


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2009)

alohas!! here is a few pics of a haze plant I just harvesed today.....I harvested this cola earlier than I wanted too due to mold issues..the mold was just starting to kick in... by the way, the plant is just one small cola 'cause of the fact that I planted it outdoors between seasons.a little too late for short season and a little too early for long season. anyways enjoy    ohh, by the way, if you look close enough, you can see the mold...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2009)

by the way, the cola will lose its green color as it dries and end up looking like this bud when its done...this buds from a haze I harvested at the end of last month.... JAh 


by the way, even these buds was harvested way too early.....


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (May 13, 2009)

We've all smoked moldy bud, brah! Barely n-e 1 ever notices, either!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2009)

thanks for the moral booster where in the hell , well I wanted to share some disturbing news........I was reading the local paper this morning like I always do and I found this article in the front page...very sad, just 75 plants and how much monies did they spend on this raids?! who the fuck knows but this is ridiculous!! peoples was complaining about the low flying helicopters and the purpose of the green harvest! screw buds, what about the ICE epedemic!! meth?! they also forget to write that they had troubles with the mission.....idiots got thier quads stuck in the valleys!!! LOL  had to get major back-up to haul them out of the mess they got themselves into..... 75 plants gang!! they coulda came my house and get more than that in one crack!! j/k......maybe anyways, yes. they flew over my house too but I smarter than them.....we play this game every year!!!!!alohas gang....feel free to chime in....its cool too if you just lurking


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2009)

here's an update of the 2 plants I have in the ground.. they are still getting attacked by mother natures pests and I am thinking of just cloning these plants like crazy!! not sure yet though...I wanna keep them but the invasion has started and it just won't stop!!! its been that kind of month for me!! oh well, like I said, I started anew so its not that big of a prob  just gotta live easy........I also threw in a pic of some orchids....I like orchids and so does my better half..also, like a dummy, I overfed my plants!! so there is nute burn I am dealing with also.............alohas gang!!

pic 1-2... self explainatory

pic 3-5... plant in ground 

pic6-7... baby orchids growing in an natural environment


JAh


----------



## lehua96734 (May 14, 2009)

aloha dr g. what a joke that green harvest. what ever's. sweet haze, can see the mold and almost smell the pua!!!
great shots of your tile work, hard on the knees but.what ever topped your plant did a good job,LOL! but i got a better one. i watched a boaboa bird hop onto the rim of one of my pots and pull the clone out by the head and fly away. huh? left a empty pot of soil. was kinda shocked before i did anythink then it was to late, fucker stole my baby!! i hope he choked on it, punk ass bird.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2009)

hard times yeah aunty? first the dog, now the birds.... I feel you...yeah green harvest was a joke!! the spent lots of money for just 75 plants....probably 80% was seedlings too LOL alohas aunty!!


----------



## godsgarden (May 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hard times yeah aunty? first the dog, now the birds.... I feel you...yeah green harvest was a joke!! the spent lots of money for just 75 plants....probably 80% was seedlings too LOL alohas aunty!!


 its about time they shut down the whole GH its such a joke and waste millions. just to keep a copter in the air for a half hour cost thousands
such a waste of our taxpayer dollars
on the other hand nice plants you got going.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2009)

wassup hawaiian thanks for dropping in.....it gets better later this summer!! I stay keeping an eye on your grows too bro...soild brah.. alohas!


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 14, 2009)

Yo bruah i dont feel like postin a thread cause i kno i got mad rep and not dat kinda rep but yo iz der a specific season to grow maryjane?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2009)

not in HI....you in florida bro? if so you should be able to grow year round too with the help of some lights to extend the short season..not positive though, never been to florida .. mainly if the plants don't get more than 12 hrs. daylight, they will begin flowering. but it is strain specific too. some strains vary as far as critical flowering point.... if you need more specific answers or details, feel free to ask. I will try to help if possible! alohas bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2009)

plus to in HI the winters are mild... temps in the 60-70s and no snow, actually it snows but only on the big island *on the volcanoes of course cause of 13,000 elevation levels*, also sun is kinda intense due to us being closer to the equator.


----------



## godsgarden (May 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not in HI....you in florida bro? if so you should be able to grow year round too with the help of some lights to extend the short season..not positive though, never been to florida .. mainly if the plants don't get more than 12 hrs. daylight, they will begin flowering. but it is strain specific too. some strains vary as far as critical flowering point.... if you need more specific answers or details, feel free to ask. I will try to help if possible! alohas bro


 Plenty Aloha up in Hea. Good karma flowing throughout.
I gon shut down the other thread i had in outdoor and start a grow journal . super stoked today i went to my childhood friend to check on his progress and he busts out his seed bank LOL got some new strains of his creation and a sativa strain as well as some more duckfoot dwarf. supposedly some plumeria strain that smells just like plumeria flowers as well as some more diesel
psyched to get started this year


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 14, 2009)

Hmm ight well thankz bruah oh ya i grow outdoors and i got 2 my plants in pots and iz been rainin in the afternoon today and yesterday and waz thinkin if iz rainin like thunderstorm but not severe u think it will get overwatered?i couldnt check today cause it waz rainin duhhhh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2009)

should be allright .they might actually like it!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2009)

howzit godsgarden, good to see all is well...thanks for chiming in and giving KIND words...mahalos!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2009)

your journal stay up allready godsgarden? hit me a link, I go check em out


----------



## godsgarden (May 15, 2009)

you found em already. thx for da yea hawaiian 
cheeehou


----------



## Tunda (May 15, 2009)

Ho Hawaiian beautiful your greenhouse.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2009)

thank you tunda... I stay in the works of modifying em !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2009)

........just came back from a buddys house of mine. my buddy don't grow but he can burn with the best of em. he actually was kind of a mentor for me as far as burning goes.. I told him a few months back that I had a plant for him and all he needed to do is water. it had time release nutes in the soil. So he said sure and was on his way to begin his little grow odyssey.....well, like I said, I went to his house today and this is what he had waiting........sweet!! I am soo happy for him. now he is all into it! 



also I figure I go try one little expirement. I'm gonna try to clone with the simpliest of measures...just a cup , water, and a drop of superthrive. I never done this before but I know it's possible......I will post updates down the road.....alohas!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2009)

.....so I just was reading about cloning in the cups and the most important thing is that the water has to have oxygen inside, which means a water change everyday. sure, its probably the slowest of all methods to clone but it would be also the easiest! I'm gonna also see if theres a few tweaks here or there I can do to make success rates higher than the avg. whatever it may be.....first of all though, I gotta keep it alive first!!! peace gang!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2009)

its gonna be a beautiful day today...also very good news, everthing I germinated sprouted!! so stoked. Ohh, I have one failure to report of ...the satori seeds went bad so none germed. I cracked the beans and it was all squishy, yucky stuff inside....like one zit!  so, I have no success with my satori this year... * I gave some seeds away, the ones I grew were male, and now I f*ck up on the beans * .... I wanted to try the satori soo bad too. oh well, theres always the next season. I got something better anyways that I got started this season....now crossing my fingers one is a lady kiss-assPLEASE GANGA GODS!! hear my prayer!! LOL  Just one be a female for a mother plant.........JAh


----------



## MediMary (May 16, 2009)

ho howzit, lookin kind hawaiian
+rep
*subscribed*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2009)

howzit medimary  thanks for dropping in!! much mahalos!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (May 16, 2009)

those are some dank lookin nuggies.
hope you get a girl bro.


----------



## lehua96734 (May 16, 2009)

sweet looking plant. is that a dwarf? cloning in the cup is a good start. budy goes right into soil. i tryed this cloning with a bubble stone that worked really well, choke roots but it took 2 weeks. the roots averaged 2" and healthy. good luck dr.g. my blueberry is looking so choise also, thanks budy. laters and aloha aunty


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

curious myself 2 c if u get roots w/ the cup of water. i took a bunch of clones and experimented with this cupo water deal last month. they dont wilt at all in this manner, but after bout a week in the cup and changing water everyday i tripped out wen i saw *no* roots. so i built a dyi bubbler and put them in it,aprox 10days after cutting, and a week later i had roots on all of em.cept 1. let me know if just water works and say lil superthrive..and how long it take 2-3weeks? hmm well sick thread and good luck




Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .....so I just was reading about cloning in the cups and the most important thing is that the water has to have oxygen inside, which means a water change everyday. sure, its probably the slowest of all methods to clone but it would be also the easiest! I'm gonna also see if theres a few tweaks here or there I can do to make success rates higher than the avg. whatever it may be.....first of all though, I gotta keep it alive first!!! peace gang!


----------



## godsgarden (May 16, 2009)

yea bra keep us updated on the cloning method im gunna have some mothers to take clones from in a little while
nice gesture giving a plant with time release nutes to a friend. good karma coming you way
im off to the garden


----------



## Tunda (May 16, 2009)

my friends been cloning like that for awhile he said takes 10 days to root and 14 till he puts them in da soil. Slowly introducing them to direct light. If they wilt u gotta throw them back in da shade.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2009)

thamks for dropping in everyone!! I'll keep updates on the clones.... aunty, that wasn't one dwarf was an indica, actually one afghan  but was small because it was planted in in between seasons so it started flowering right off the bat  thanks for coming by tilemaster.....by the way, you do tile?


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

i do..custom tile shower enclosures..and custom mud pans..(where the shower drains.) ...tile floors...kitchens..bathrooms..flagstone..fireplaces..ya u name it..Later Doc.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thamks for dropping in everyone!! I'll keep updates on the clones.... aunty, that wasn't one dwarf was an indica, actually one afghan  but was small because it was planted in in between seasons so it started flowering right off the bat  thanks for coming by tilemaster.....by the way, you do tile?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

cool bro! you and I got same careers


----------



## tilemaster (May 17, 2009)

good stuff....nothing like humpn buckets of thinset up stairs for a living..


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> cool bro! you and I got same careers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

YOU KNOW !!  thats how I got my medical marijauna card I don't know how long more my back can take it ! knees still good though...and you right, nothing like humping thinset and rocks upstairs!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

Aunty lehua, next time you drop in this thread, throw in some pics of your ladies please!!!! the blueberry must be one BEAST!! haven't seen much action in the HI thread lately....  maybe the economy picking up and everybody went back to work, or they could be busy gearing up for the season ahead  anyways, no shame throw up them pics!!!!!! I go burn one for akua now and later on you go burn one for JAh LOL!! alohas....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

Aloha!! some random pics.. enjoy!!

pics 1-3... my seedlings and starters 

pic 4-6... haze plant in flowering..... hints of purple in there 

pic 7-9... a plant I suppercropped yesterday, kinda bent more than I wanted too...ohh well 

pic 10-12.. my ever so trusting security patrol, thats just half the crew

pic 13... watchout for falling coconuts!!

mahalos.....


----------



## Greyskull (May 17, 2009)

i love hawaii....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2009)

such a beautiful day today  well I have an update of the clones...I was trying to take a pic but my camera can't macro in good enough to show the little root hair extending from the stem.... so far so good!! I'll try to get pics up when the root is big enough to zoom in with my camera...



Gotta love HI greyskull  by the way, on a side note, I once had the whole collection of He-Man action figures.... no joke!! even had the "castle greyskull".... I wish I still had em... they were cool with all the bulging muscles and shit!! greyskull, Maui No Ka Oi !!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

good morning!! well, I have a 3 site aerogarden that I had for awhile and I'm bringing out of the closet again..I'll use it to make clones.I'll post pics later today, lazy right now I used it to clone many times before and it works for me..... I got it from Macys of all places!! haha get your hydro gear from Macys.... that cracks me up Aloha and JAh bless


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2009)

hey wassup gang! I'll be taking a break from the internet for awhile...... so I won't have updates in my journal sorry !!........ happy growing everyone and I hope you all get big, happy havests!! ALOHA


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (May 18, 2009)

Sorry you cannot rate closed threads.
I dont like the above statement! Wat happened to yer thread where we were gonna get to grow yer plants?


----------



## 3Phase (May 18, 2009)

Hi Dr Greenhorn. I just finished reading through your journal(nice!) and am sorry to hear you are taking a break. Hope all is well.

-3Phase


----------



## lehua96734 (May 19, 2009)

hey Ro, you okay? you need help? auntys here for you babe. well, here are the pictures, hope you see them. you know aunty has plenty aloha for you my dear. take care, aloha


----------



## Celtic Vixen (May 22, 2009)

Greenhorn...where did you go? I've been off-line for weeks and had such a great time getting caught up...just love the pics...even the one with the caterpillar nest (i think it was a catepillar) That was a great shot!

We've had a terrible time with slugs...I have found them in the pots. They just crawl over anything, bite the stem and move on to the next one. They've mostly killed my non-cannabis seedlings like sunflowers, impatiens. In the ground you can put copper wire around and they won't cross it but pots are a different story.

Hope you check in soon and that all is well!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2009)

aloha everyone!! all is well....I had to take an exodus for a little while....2 reasons.... one was because I had to take care of a little business that needed to be taken care of. end of story. 2nd reason was because a lot of f8ucken shmucks and trolls on this forum... no more I browse around and try to help cockheads who just don't understand!! I'll just stick to the HI thread and to my journal and a few other peeps journal too.....I will update pics also...I also been working on a project.. to make a long story short, I had a cali connection go up north and get me some hijack beans...I have them in my possesion and they are loving the hawaiian sun!!! YES.... FDD2BLK's own creation of a madman!! I'm gonna flood HI with hijack this autumn and if your smoking hijack in HI, it came courtesy of ME..... aloha and mahalo 



Dr. Greenhorn is BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Phase (May 22, 2009)

haha...Dr...you made my day. made me laugh!! welcome back to your own home.

-3Phase


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 22, 2009)

Ya bruah u bak


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2009)

thnaks for the warm welcome guys!! if I stayed off the RIU forums for just a little while, it feels like I am turning my back on the friends I made in this community.... respects to everyone for following my journal...  I will make sure that everyone gets the viewings worth  updates tomorrow sometime!! aloha gang............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 22, 2009)

aloha everyone  just got back from an exhausting hike up to my guerilla grow....I don't know how much longer I can keep this up! so sore... anyways I won't be posting pics of my guerilla grow because for one, this island is too small and it would be pretty easy to find my spot if you tried hard enough... lot of hunters and hikers here in kauai, also other guerilla growers. and reason number two, the local LEO's that might be roaming this site..... soo, I will only take pictures before I cut the trees down for harvest...I wanna make sure I have pics of the trees in the ground so you nice people don't think I was just bullshitting you folks the whole time..  I did manage to bring back a few "fan" leaves.... huge motherf*ckers!!!! aloha good people 

" emancipate yourselves from mental slavery, none but ourselves can free our minds...."


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

i was thumbing thru one of my mags. and I came across an article by jeftek. he was explaining how he was growing his indoors in a soil-less mix but instead of putting them in pots, he was putting them in growing flats and he had valid reasons as for why to do so in this fashion. so... when my clones do take root, I will grow them in this manner. my clones, that is... I will be attempting other methods of growing also....I was kinda thinking of growing in a vert stadium, sorta like the operation fdd got going on right now, more info on the set-up and other cool indoor ops. can be found in jeff mowta's book : Marijuana new school indoor cultivation, ....the hardest part about doing indoors here in kauai is that there is no hydro shops whatsoever...let alone any quality grow store...I'm also not a big fan of ordering online either...

" when you smoke herb, it reveal you to yourself...."


----------



## Greyskull (May 23, 2009)

the "flat beds" could be pretty cool...
imagine how wide those bitches will stretch... sounds nice to me. looks good in my head, too 
ordering hydro in HI is nuts....shipping fees gotta be horrendous. even if you have a safe addy....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

aloha! goodmorning it is today... here is a pic of 25 clones I just cut this morning...I got another 50 that I cut earlier this week. most of these clones are destined for the kauai wilderness but some I will keep and alot I will give away.......I threw in a pic of the clones I cut this morning...hardening in the hawaiian sunshine.I keep an eye on it so it don't wilt and die.saves me on the electric I would otherwise be paying for if I put them under floros....  well anyways, I was gonna update pics but I was thinking if I show pics every 4 days, it takes away from the WOW factor. so I will hold off on pics. for just a little. I will give an inventory of what I got going so far

haze
new purple power
hijack
guava delight
white russian x bubblegum
killer bag seed
a few mystery strains
duckfoot

also I will be starting a few other stuff in the coming weeks.....

anyways, I am a HUGE MMA fan and tonite is UFC 98..... I own every ufc dvd since zuffa took over the promotion. I also have alot of other mma vids.. vintage collection to say the least....but I just wanted to kinda see if other people is into the MMA scene too............... alohas my friends


----------



## Tunda (May 23, 2009)

I heard the hawaiian indica get duckfoot leaves. Nice collection of strains brah thats the best when u get variety cuz i noticed after couple weeks of da same strain i get immune time for something new anything. Nice cuttings i also get some outdoor in one dome but mine stay inside rockwool. MMA is good fun to watch, my ohana is all into it also they train all the time ,sometimes i like to hit the mits its one unreal workout. I thought going up mouka was one good workout try hitting some concentration mits for like 20 minutes. Keep up da good work! stay Irie.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

howzit my friend.. yes, hawaiian indica get duckfoot leaves. I see plenty of growers on the BigIsland get duckfoot..yeah, I love training, helps keep me grounded It also humbles me in sorts that is really hard to explain. when you babys start growing tunda, please feel free to post a few pics in my thread please always happy to see another brother keeping the dream alive!!! aloha 


on a side note,..........the hijacks are growing like beasts!! I wanna germ a few more so that I gaurentee have a female.....germed 7, dogs ate 4, so I have 3 that survived...I'm gonna germ a few more right now!!also so far all the same phenos are showing up...I wonder what generation these seeds are at.....F1, F2, or beyond......if your viewing FDD, could you give me a clue?! peace and love gang!!


" we refuse to be, what they wanted us to be......we are what we are, and thats the way, it's gonna be......"


----------



## Tunda (May 23, 2009)

unreal the discipline involved in training its a high all in itself and very therapeutic its like anti anxiety to. always made shua i had something to blaze after a good session of training.right hea 2 starters from those soma seeds they looking healthy. I try to keep em by da window for a week that way can get big enough to put outside and noneed worry about the birds grinding em. im gonna germ da rest of da beans and hope they all come out female and one nice male to make me more seeds. Im bout to blaze up some sweet pakaz. Aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

this doesn't pertain to growing at all but I did wanna show off my book collection and video library.... when I am into something, I don't f*ck around, I go hard or I don't go at all...can't really help it, I'm an ARIES.... anyways, can't wait till this evening!! I'm hoping serra wins and as far as machida and evans, I don't have a preference.... peace and love


----------



## jusrushfc (May 23, 2009)

Damn brah^ that is an amazing collection of books and dvds!..I never knew you was that deep into MMA.. I shouldve known after talking to you at the picnic. BTW nice pics bro. I been around and guilty of bieng too lazy to chime in when im online.. I even tried to start my grow journal this morning and after an hour of painstakingly cutting and pasting and typing, the fricken thing denied me and my new thread box went blank!

Ah.. anyway off to watch UFC and burn one. Go Rashad and Serra!!

Haha. 

Easy my braddah.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

hey hawaiian!! thanks for chiming in bro  yeah I was and still am pretty deep into it but I injured myself about 3 years ago and let everything kinda go downhill what you seen at the party is just a shadow of my former self......I was gonna bring it up to you cause I knew you were interested in the MMA but I didn't want you to think I was some sort of flake or something  but goodnews is I am finally coming around and things that happen to me finally made me look at life in a new perspective.....hopefully you get that journal up brah! let me know...thx jusrush

I just scored some purple eurkel and it is the bombdiggitty!!!

for all those who just browse and don't chime in.....thats cool too.  just the views alone give me motivation to keep posting  aloha and mahalos


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

Purple Erkle...one of my favs...so ur back Dr.?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

yeah.. I'm back  yes bro... purple uerkel is the bomb...funny thing is too that if you follow hightimes magazine, in the thmq section someone submitted sensei star and purple uerkle to the list from kauai.... much props to whoever that was


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

aloha! just a small update....earlier in my thread I posted 2 clones in a cup.I didn't take pics but they are doing fine. I put them in peat pods and threw them in with my other clones which are going in the mountains around here...probably spread them throughout the island. lots of work but I'm game  I am also cloning a bunch of males also.put them in the mountains and let nature take over...these are pretty good genes too soo its not like I'm flooding the island lanscape with crap ....thats the plan anyways. clones are doing good but as expected, some might not make it. my thinking is always shoot for the best but prepare for the worst. these words right here help me in all aspects of life, really much love gang


----------



## 3Phase (May 24, 2009)

what kind of males you working with Dr.?

-3Phase


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

I really don't know the strain. what I do know is that it was grown in kauai outdoors for several seasons.it's from a friends stock 25 of my clones is sisters to my males. 50 other clones is a purp strain that my friend also had in stock.wish I could tell you more but I am almost as clueless mysel I did smoke the herbs from these stock and I can tell you I like it alohas


----------



## jusrushfc (May 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> aloha! just a small update....earlier in my thread I posted 2 clones in a cup.I didn't take pics but they are doing fine. I put them in peat pods and threw them in with my other clones which are going in the mountains around here...probably spread them throughout the island. lots of work but I'm game  I am also cloning a bunch of males also.put them in the mountains and let nature take over...these are pretty good genes too soo its not like I'm flooding the island lanscape with crap ....thats the plan anyways. clones are doing good but as expected, some might not make it. my thinking is always shoot for the best but prepare for the worst. these words right here help me in all aspects of life, really much love gang


 
Wow bro looks like you gonna overgrow the island. ... Good luck on your mission!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

thx brah! thats my mission...I have a grudge against the system and all its faults...I am a victim of a victimless crime....I especially have a prob. with CPS but thats another story!!!! but I wanna make a small footprint and hopefully make a small difference or at least be heard...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

a few current pics......

pic 1 -2... my 2 haze plants I have in flower

pic 3.. female that I pulled 25 clones off of

pic 4-7... plant I supercropped...not sure on sex yet 

pic 8... starters.. the 3 bigger ones are hijack and the other bigger one is a clone of a mystery strain

pic 9... my security on break....theres a few more on the clock 

thank you for viewing


----------



## jusrushfc (May 25, 2009)

^Nothing like the way she sparkles like diamonds when you shine a light at her at night!...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

exactly!! I'm learning the tricks of photography


----------



## Fallen Buckshot (May 25, 2009)

nice grow journal im diggin it .. only wish i had room for some outside\gurrilla grows


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

thx for stopping by buckshot!! it should get better as the season progresses....everything is in the beginning stages right now so not much excitement on the bud shots but thx for dropping in....stick around friend..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

small update.....the clones haven't fully taken root but I am gonna put them out in the mountains and hope for the best at this point....the strain is resilliant so I figure the chances of it surviving and populating itself should be allright....for some reason there is more air traffic than normal around here....  so I gotta get my plant count down....I am caregiver to a very small number so I offload the clones, I'm fine..I'll be within the limits..no use getting 5 yrs... aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

well, I guess tonights the night I gave my pal half of the clones, I got half we took a few out for backup and then he went and started doing his portion of operation green da aina! so I heading out at somewhere near midnight HST. its all rainy and dark as f*ck but thats the best conditions for this type of op. clones still look allright 3/4 will survive I assume. I never cared for using those crap pods they hold to much water and they dry out fast at the same time too...

I never ever got scared like this before but just the fact that they will try to count the clones as plants and say I have x amount of clones equaling y amount of jail time aloha gotta go


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

hows this!! I shit you not, I was grabbing my clones in a box packing it in my bag and I was just about gonna leave and the lights shut off!! creepy.....I have them on timer and they do go off at 11:00 pm hst put it varies....cheap timer.never accurate....pure coincedence Im certain but just shows how freaked out the copters made me bye guys.. see ya in the morn.... HST time


----------



## Greyskull (May 26, 2009)

crazy dr greenhorn crazy crazy
thats some signs dude
shit happens man and i am glad you didn't press your luck

whats with the bird flying did you ever find out?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

morning greyskull...I feel much better now  I'm not sure whats up with the Heli's? slight chance its a chopper looking for a stranded hiker or something but I doubt it....I been trying to get a scoop from the inner circle but no one knows... I tell you what though....they come here they gonna wish they didn't....would be a waste of time for them.....I would make big noise too.... but I feel safe again. I am in the limits  I'll give updates as soon as I find out about the air traffic...aloha everyone!!


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

i feel ur struggle as a caregiver....should add a few patients if u can so u dont have to stress urself out like that ...no good for the mentals...c u soon Doc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

yup tilemaster..I plan on doing that I was thinking to myself and almost started laughing.... if I'm worried now, can you imagine come harvest time? LOL I gotta get ahold of myself!! your grow is looking solid TM... and I hope your not sweating it like I am....I think this purple uerkle is getting to me!! shit is so good.. bro, my ears are on full alert! I can hear a fan 2 rooms over and I'm thinking its a chopper fliying by...crazy shit .need to change my strain, purple uerkle is making me to paranoid LOL..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

wanted to throw in a morning pic.....


pic 3-5... my hijack. three seperate plants.they are starting to blow up!! gotta transfer pots soon..these are going into the ground later... I wanna try and see how big they get in HI..

pic 1... a clone....it was way bigger than the hijack but the hijack is taller now...the hijack would have been way bigger but I fucked up in the beginning

pic 2... my other stuff leaning to the sun....


enjoy  your day that is....

sorry everything is ass bckward but I loaded the pics wrong and I don't wanna start over....your stoners, you'll figure it out


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

Damn im a lush for green...lil babies look so good..id trade the resin im smoking today for a lil paronia and some erkle


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

thx TM.... yeah man, the sun is getting intense now so we are gonna see the plants start doing thier dance lol

they do the hula....they lean to the left in the morn. then lean to the right in the afternoon


----------



## tilemaster (May 26, 2009)

thanks for the rep...haha dont know wut youll learn from me ...i think u got a real solid base brother..n e ways ill be repn u back once i get to spreadn some around..i love the glimpse in to the tropical side of the world..so ill be following this as well..I cant wait till a day wen the "man" is here to protect and serve us as well...hence no more paranoia..i know how it goes..even once on the legal side of the law, my heart still skips wen a sheriff is following to close..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2009)

well, its still flying... just one, a black one. I'm thinking its some hotshot private contractor try to be famous and get some busts....its all good, I am in the limits now. with 1 to spare hahaha 

it is raining and he is flying.... are they risking to fly in the rain? it would be soo funny if my journal was sending LEO on a goosehunt!!! LOL.... hey, I might be famous! LOL .....this is fun


----------



## Tunda (May 27, 2009)

i dont think its just your island GH still get more choppers than usual around here to. seen couple up in the mountians yesterday going in and out da valleys. Just a big waste of money , hopefully with hurricane season coming around they wont be flying too much cuz the winds. I keep my crop small and all up mouka its all for personal use, trying to get my med card i get some back pains from a previous job. keep up da good work bu. i gotta get to work.


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 27, 2009)

ya ive seen a couple chopers myself but ones the hospital helicopter it has tiger stripes on it but ive seen a black one fly right over me one time i ran underneath my camo tarp and ducked but dont they have like radiation sensors? how does that work


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

they use those for spotting indoor crops...they look for a heat signature given off by the high powered lights marijuana growers love to use  I am not sure how well equipped our law enforcement and marijuana eradication powers that be are, but if they are well equipped, they can do just about anything.... believe me. I just go into this whole ordeal realizing that one day if I slip for just a second, the powers that be can get me in a pinch  I also go into this ordeal believing that they allready know what I'm doing and they are watching me....It takes a while too build a case... If you don't look at it in that perspective, you are setting yourself up for failure 

but as far as the helis, what they do is look for growers, rat them out to law enforcement, and make a name for themselves.......whatever your laws is in your hood, just make sure you know them well if ....just in case the time ever comes where you slip and get caught....  peace bros!


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 27, 2009)

Nah i aint gonna think like that and i grow outdoors. So i dont gotta worry bout the heat radiation i feel you im watching out but i havent been in trouble with the law once


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

yeah bro stay out of trouble  main thing is on your next grow, keep it to yourself and share to the RIU community instead..thats what I do  sure, I got a few compadres, but we are friends from small kid time...our bond has been tested allready and it held up well  and still be careful nonetheless, always a chance someone can be watching you....you never know


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2009)

aloha!! well, at the very beginning of my journal I posted pics of 2 sites on my property I was gonna use to grow...plans have change because my in-laws came over and thought they was doing me a favor and butchered all my hedges down to 3 ft tall!!thats where I was gonna grow my trees! they used to be over 15 ft!!my hedges that is..... how am I supposed to grow trees when the fruits of my labor are hanging over into my neighbors property!! thx MOM!! shit..... well, I got new sites now...here they are!! aloha


pic 1-5... my new plots....just gotta dig the holes and ammend now

pic 6... my crop, again......nice legs in the background yah??.......I am especially talking about the middle one now... LOL


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 28, 2009)

wow i didnt kno u were white lol just playin i always thought u were sum rasta but dont we all wana be mon


----------



## tilemaster (May 28, 2009)

plants in on the deck veg..look very proper..would be proud to introduce them to me casa...suks bout the crazy hedge trimming..i feel u ..i have a 6 ft fence..but its on a slope so it appears lower from my patio..i wanna plant out there this season but i feel inclined to wait till next year after all my lattice is up..i dont wanna hang over either..i some wayz i dont care cause its legal..but i dont wanna have to house my pitbull outside because of this neighbor theft factor..and i dont need the nieghborhood wispering..i ve already got the type of nieghbors that are nosy..suks.. wen i first bought this house..i had a couple neighbors say to me..weve been dying to know wut u do for a living..with u bein at home all the time..i wuz like shit..have u seen the economy..im a contractor out of work..raisn a kid, with another on the way..my girl works full time..until her maternity leave..im a stay at home dad..non ur buisness..i think their just hating cause im younger than the 50 year olds that bought most of the houses on the block..Damn haters..


----------



## Tunda (May 28, 2009)

Just threw the other 4 somas in a cup of water last nigh so tonight I'm gonna see how much popped. Good news someone in m y family is getting the med card next month and I'm gonna try get me one for my back problems. So stoked finally can put my hps lights to use. They been lying around for 2 years. I got some killa stash from my friend it's og kush x diesel . Whoever made this cross is a genius. Looking good da plants dr g I was wondering if u use da mirror to reflect the sunlight I had a friend do that one time. Plants got so big they were hanging over da wall all the neighbors could see but they didn't care and my friend harvested some good smoke. I noticed places with alot of other drugs nobody really cares about herb after they see how harmless it is especially compared to what else is out there. Keep up da good work. Stay irie aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2009)

wassup guys

yeah highfly....I am a wanna be rasta !! LOL nah man, I am part white, part hawaiian,.....so that makes me brown......BROWN PRIDE hahaha thx bro!

sup TM, yeah bro..... outdoor growing raises the paranoia factor!!! your ladies looking proper too brah!!

wassup tunda! the mirror is just there cause I was cleaning house....the mirror has a chance of producing hotspots......well thats what they say anyway......never tested the theory......I just wanted to intrigue viewers by showin a little sum sum.....aloha and good day friends!!! awesome you getting the card bro....and that cross sounds real good....diesel used to be my favorite strain at one time...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

aloha!! well I was looking at my crop this morning and they look very happy.... I have some news though, 2 of my 3 hijacks are showing presex and they are showing up males!! the other hijack is prob. a female cause it aint sexing yet and she is smaller than the other 2.....hijack trunks are big as FUCK!! thick man! fdd wasn't kidding in his seed tutorial!
I threw up the pics of my 2 male hijack.....am I sad? hell no! I'm gonna breed this strain....its a keeper! now all I gotta decide to do is figure out which male to keep?......they are identical in smelll and looks! I guess just close my eyes and pick one! LOL!! the seeds I have are F3's x back to an F1......I think? so I will inbreed hijack as well as cross it with other stuff.......good day gang!


----------



## Greyskull (May 30, 2009)

stoked to hear FDDs goods making it to islands.
AWESOME!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

thx bro!! I'm trying...I wanna make sure I get it dialed in too because it would be a shame if I didn't .....I wanna make sure I do the strain some justice!! hey, greyskull, I think the hijack is an outdoor strain man....the stalks is super thick !! I am still tripping on them.....I get one in the ground and as LB would say..... "grow, baby, grow!" LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

I hate pulln males too..feels so wrong..i usually take them out of the op..set them on my dinner table..and there they stay for a couple days till i get sick of looking at them..or the top of the tv..lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

updates.......I checked my crop again this morning and ny 3rd hijack is a female.....so I have 2 males and a female......perfect!! I am gonna clone the female when I am able too and I will seed the parent plant......If anyone was in my hood, I would give the other male away for breeding purposes. so I probably will kill the other male so that I am under the plant count. the other stuff are growing big too!! this is the month of action!

also the tree I put up in my last pic. was no mistake....I am gonna throw a 5gallon pot and a plant up there and do some "tree growing" LOL aloha and feel free to drop a line if you feel like it!


----------



## Tunda (May 30, 2009)

Hawaiian might be one good idea to store some pollen in da freezer for da future. looks like a strong plant kinda reminds me of some hashberry ones i seen with real thick stems. . good luck with da breeding


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

yeah brah, I probs. going do that...that way I have some pollen for future projects..other than my haze plant, I have nothing else that has a chance of getting pollinated right now, so I am just in cruise mode right now  when my vegging plants start showing sex, then I will contain the male, but for now, I going let them mingle with eachother! LOL....no scared throw up some more pics tunda! I am interested in your crop too!! aloha


----------



## Tunda (May 30, 2009)

right here a few i going plant up mouka soon. i plan on doing some breeding also . I got some pollen from a puna male that i have in storage, the top of the male was purple. nothin to be scared of hawaiian going have da permit very soon .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

right on braddah!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

took some pics... enjoy

pic 1... evening skies

pic 2...my line-up, got a few more germinating that are not in pic

pic 3-5... my haze plants

pic 6-7... one of my plants that are in the ground...it is almost touching the plastic film

pic 8... cloned jade plant

pic 9... orchids and friends

pic 10... green onions

aloha


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 31, 2009)

I love all of your pics, I think you know that!

I can't wait to see the plant in the tree!!!! That would be so wild!! I hope you do it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

I certainly will!! Thx for following sunny always brings a smile to my face when you chime in.....aloha


----------



## dankmango (May 31, 2009)

haze lookin real nice bro. calyx's on point.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

thx man! mahalo for stopping by man! keep following bro  it only gets better!! thx again man!


----------



## Tunda (May 31, 2009)

Sorry GH just creamed my pants looking at those haze pics. Very nice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

hahaha yeah man! I'm just gonna let those keep going and going... I am on day 92 from germination  so still got alot to go...the bottom is starting to get new growth and the calyxes are getting freakish! it is a haze though, so the buds are not super fat, but I love the haze high!!!


----------



## Tunda (May 31, 2009)

man i hope your breeding that or have clones of that . sux to lose a strain, i learned the hard way. BTW just threw 2 of the somas outdoor, small kine streched but they all looked like that after only 7 days , get 2 nodes after one week outdoor the stems going get strong . now they will start growing fast.i will keep u updated brah!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

I got 3 haze in veg right now  I got lucky man, all the haze I planted up to now have been female... so hopefully my luck stays the same and I at least get 1 female out of the 3...not sure if I wanna make seeds or clone it though, I like to make seeds to keep the strain going and to share with people, but cutting clones is probably the way I might go.....we shall see  looking forward to seeing your soma!! I still have yet to germ a seed yet...


----------



## Tunda (May 31, 2009)

I woulda wished for one male . Who knows the possibilities of phenotypes if u had just crossed one male and one female haze. all the other phenos u coulda got. I just hope one day i can have one nice garden like yours . build me one small greenhouse in da back for my veggies and medicine growing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

true brother  I guess I'll play it by ear and see how it goes down the road thx for the KIND words


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 31, 2009)

LOVIN THE LINEUP BRUAH UR ONE PLANT IN THE GROUND IS GROWING LIKE MY ONE IN THE GROUND LOL. U GOT SUM KICKASS PLANTS BROTHA !!! p


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

aloha stoners!! I just wanted to throw in a little update.....I am germinating 1 chocolate diesel and 2 GDP's....it was a gift from a cool friend of mine  anyways I know, the GDP is clone-only......but my friends female GDP turned a little hermie.....just a few seeds....not sure how it got there but I believe when you flower to long, the MJ plant is thinking survival mode, so in an attempt to keep the species going, it self- pollinates itself hoping for survival of it's species  LOL I'm not sure if thats what happened, but it's an intellligent guess but thats what I got now.....


soo hot right now! I was thinking of riding some trails on the old dirtbike but its sooo hot....gonna go beach instead  JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 31, 2009)

thx pot ninja!! LOL


----------



## tilemaster (May 31, 2009)

GDP..damn so u have fem seeds of that hermie..doc mind sending me some..shit.. i picked up an elb of that a year back or so..some good indoor gdp from norcal..1st class shit..people been bugging me ever since they seen it..


----------



## Tagh (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG i seen pic of sleeping giant. lol there is a place in ontario which a rock formation call sleeping giant :O 
Not the same one I noticed but I thought I had ya


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

sup bro  thx for stopping by!!probably try and get more scenic pics up this week.....I'm thinking waimea canyon or something....

*the grand canyon of the pacific*


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Dr. G,

Have you considered crossbredding the Haze with the Hyjack? Haze is such a natural for our climate and Hyjack is so hardy. Could be an outstanding outdoor plant.

CV


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

no I haven't CV, but thx for the advice, I think tunda was hinting the same.....I just thought about it and...... I will DO IT  sounds like a cross with potential!thx for the advice gang and thanks CV for following my journal still......I know you and budybudsman are busy tending to plants and patients aloha everyone and stay safe!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

morning gang....

here is a pic I took lastnight of one of my haze plants....I thought it look pretty sweet so I posted it kinda dark but blow it up and you will see what I am talking about.....something I observed was that all my haze plants have purple or a purple tinge to them.....no shitting you guys! even the ones in veg have a purple tinge to them .....strange, but I like it!! by the way, I got these haze seeds from nirvana.......

make sure to take a look at the pic.....it is kinda pretty


----------



## 3Phase (Jun 1, 2009)

wassup dr., that pic is a little dark. any chance you can get a better shot? i'd like to see the purple. which haze from nirvana is it?
-3Phase


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

hey 3phase I'll try and get another pic later today.....gotta head out the door in about 30 mins.... its just haze....the one that nirvana sells....didn't say anything about the thing turning purple though.....plus too I don't have a steady hand....every shot I take comes out blurry... I gotta get me a stand or something


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

if you click on the pic and look closely, you can see the purple on the calyxes


----------



## 3Phase (Jun 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey 3phase I'll try and get another pic later today.....gotta head out the door in about 30 mins.... its just haze....the one that nirvana sells....didn't say anything about the thing turning purple though.....plus too I don't have a steady hand....every shot I take comes out blurry... I gotta get me a stand or something


right on! i tried clicking on the pic and zooming in but its just too dark on my screen.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

if you got a laptop, try tilting the screen a little, it shows better.....if you got a PC, just stand on your head!!! LOL j/k I'll get those pics for you this evening....aloha 3phase


----------



## 3Phase (Jun 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if you got a laptop, try tilting the screen a little, it shows better.....if you got a PC, just stand on your head!!! LOL j/k I'll get those pics for you this evening....aloha 3phase



burrr...thas cold.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 1, 2009)

haha this guy should be a fuckin comedian lol ya i see the purple dat iz fukin tight bruah


----------



## Tunda (Jun 1, 2009)

im loving the haze pics. my next order of seeds is definately gonna be haze. hawaiian remember i was telling u bout my cuz? she stay losing em. all iced out neva sleep for days fell asleep at the wheel and wrapped her car around one telephone pole. i hope this wakes her ass up. Stay Green everybody please.


----------



## godsgarden (Jun 1, 2009)

sorry to hear that tunda. hope that wakes her up as well. your signature is totally true all though i wish it wernt.
keep em green hawaiians


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

aloha everyone!! 

just for you 3phase, I went and got a pic of some of the purple on my haze.....nirvana seeds..I also took a pic of the calyxes growing like a pod of bananas or something?! crazy yeah? its the calyxes swelling and soaking up the sun......I tell you man, the sun is where it's at.....

indoor growers much love!!! I got a set-up too inside...I aint hating at all, much props to y'all for the dedication it takes to care for them 

by the way, it took me 25 snaps to get the pic of the purple


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

I was gonna water my plants and I took some pics first I will throw up 1 right now and post the rest later... it will be cool, its all the strains and the leaf structures....sativas, hybrids, indicas.....come back y'all!! 

by the way, thats the male hijacks...I'm gonna expirement with em.....when I transplant pots, I will prune the roots on one and see what happens, I was looking at microkote and thats some cool shit!! shipping is more than product though !!! LOL  should have fuller growth on the pruned one


----------



## Tunda (Jun 1, 2009)

when i used to grow indoors in a small cabinet i used to always trim the roots and plant it back in the same spot . All my mothers were under a foot tall and very bushy. usually would keep a mother for about 6 months then make a new one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 1, 2009)

hey bro  all this time I thought you where a newbie LOL

you know your shit bro!! kiss-assmuch respect

sorry to hear about the family man....hopefully it wakes her up  just gotta do whatever you can and "will" for the best!!


----------



## Tunda (Jun 1, 2009)

I have grown indoors and outdoors in the past but im learning alot more about outdoor growing from your journal especially the outdoor cloning. Havnt had much success with da outdoor cloning but after awhile of trials and errors im shua i going get one good system down. I got a few that survived and they are outside with a small dome that i made out of one water bottle. learned it from you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

aloha!!heres the pics I promised.....


pic 1... new purple power _ nirvana

pic 2... haze- nirvana

pic 3... bagseed mystery strain.....check the wierd growth in the fan leaf

pic 4... outdoor kauai strain from a friends grow...this was my clone from the tutorial 

pic 5... female hi-jack

pic 6... male hi-jack....I think? confused now....took pictures earlier

pic 7... hapu'u fern


aloha people


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't know what happened, but the thumbs down was an accident....


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 2, 2009)

whats up greenhorn

you experimenting with these outdoor or indoor?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

outdoors...I was flipping through some articles and saw multikote and theres other products like spin-out, but hard to get here......those males are my biggest plant so far and they are also identical....I would like to actually do them on girls but what the hell...... should be a good expirement though.....plants are identical. pruning roots work though....no shitting about that  your grows looking good, by the way!!


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 2, 2009)

i grew those 3 plants outdoor from seed. they all have had everything exactly the same (soil / sun/ nutes) but 1 is about a foot bigger than the other 2. if it turns out the bigger one is male i wonder how often it happens like that. like you can tell before it shows signs of sex by height. guess gotta wait to see

i havent pruned roots, you think its necessary?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

males usually taller.....I guess in nature they have to stand above the females to make sure they get pollinated.....thats what I read anyways 


as far as roots being pruned, its not necessary, but it makes a noticable differnence

increases yield and makes for fuller plants


----------



## dankmango (Jun 2, 2009)

males need less nutes and light, so they flourish over the females who need more to grow as well, n like you said they stand over the females to drop pollen on them. I have always seen the females be shorter and stockier n males stretchy n lanky within the first 2 weeks for sure. I always wait for the signs though before doing anything drastic to make sure. I love hawaii. last time I went I just remember the seven sacred pools and the bamboo forest. and the road to hanna or something. It was a while ago but gonna do it again as soon as I can for sure. its like a giant greenhouse for plants, everything grows so nice


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> males usually taller.....I guess in nature they have to stand above the females to make sure they get pollinated.....thats what I read anyways
> 
> 
> as far as roots being pruned, its not necessary, but it makes a noticable differnence
> ...


ok i'm going to take 4 clones soon then. first time i'm taking clones from an unsexed plant! i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

what up Doc G! i knew i had looked at your thread before.. ive been here!! just forgot to subscribe!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

thx for info and confirmation dankmango  appreciate it

liebe420, I pull unsexed clones too...so no shame 

SS420....wassup my man! thx for coming by....if you haven't allready......when you get time, start from the beggining....lots of random good stuff in here....I like too belive that anyways 

aloha everyone and I'll see what I can get on camera today...


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 2, 2009)

i will do so bro... gotta get a designated time to start though.. i never realized how long it takes to read long threads... but they are usually the most interesting... just takes a hella long time!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

tell me about it....took me awhile to catch up on your journal!! you got some massive views bro....congratulations


----------



## 3Phase (Jun 2, 2009)

Morning Dr Greenhorn, I finally see the purple in those pics. Effort on your part for sure. Thanks.
Looks like good medicine.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks 3phase  and good morning to you too


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 2, 2009)

aloha dr.g. very nice. you have a hell of alot on your plate, I swear you doing 3 different grows. why not yea, shit more time then money yea?. love that purple.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 2, 2009)

hey aunty....waiting for your journal thx for the KIND words everyone


----------



## craca102 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, that took me a awhile to catch up on this thread. Looking great there Dr. Got some growing on your hands this summer from the looks of it.

How that Powdery Mildew Stuff by Bonide work out for ya? Need to find me something similar to control the PM on my girls. 

My girls just sprouted and are showing much promise for this season. Need to take a pic of the Green Monster I got. From the looks of the seedling I'm in for a ride growing it.

Couldn't remember what I was going to ask, but now I do!!!! When you prune the roots you said you see significant differences compared to other plants left unpruned? Always wanted to try, essentially the above ground part of the plant stays the same size and vigor, but the roots get a trim and allow for fresh roots for nutrient uptake; makes sense. Gonna try this on one of my clones going in ground sometime this month.


----------



## doctorD (Jun 3, 2009)

nice looking grow. keep it up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

aloha gang! thx for stopping in doctord, when I get sick, I need a another dr. to fill in for me  LOL ! 

hey craca! glad you came by again! I haven't tried the bondide yet, I bought it after the fact  but I read punas thread and it made me feel a lot better that I had purchased the product....I was having mold issues too!! I think most of us in HI do 
yeah man, .....when you prune the roots, its makes the foilage above ground fill up and grow much fuller and better.....cause when its in the pot or bucket, all the roots shoot for the sides and once they hit the sides, they just start hugging the sides and waste all the primo soil in the middle......pruning and using microkote will push those roots inward 

JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

......its as if your "supercropping" or "topping" the roots of sort......if you can picture it


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

ive heard you have bad mold issues down there in HI.. that sucks... no good at all... feel for ya for sure..

wish i would have known more about root pruning earlier... im getting ready to switch over to hydro... but it would have been awesome to know about 3 months ago...  im the king of bad timing tho... someday i may switch back to organic tho so at least its more knowledge at my disposal!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

aloha SS420, much mahalos for stopping by..  hopefully I don't have issues this season.........another problem I have is leaf miner!! its not really bad where its hindering the plants, but it is something that bothers me  leaf miner, for anyone who dont know, is the little burrowing tracks you see in the leaves......


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

good luck with the mold this year... hope you have a smooth grow... leaf miners huh?? what causes that?? its always interesting to compare problems from region to region... mites are HORRIBLE in my region (northern IN) its typically dryer and warmer which makes those little bastards happy... so i have to keep an eye on all my indoor summer crops to make sure they dont get them... its a pain...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

its from all the little insect and bugs flying around.....I guess they hatch tiny larvae or something and the larvae burrow through the leaves.....especiallly if I put my pots by the grass....I try to keep them in the middle of the cement


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 3, 2009)

Well since i grow in the woods i got a bunch of critters good critters i have like green spiders and geckos and found a ladybug on one of the plants keep all da bad away and protect my ganja lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

right on bro....we got choke *plenty* geckos here in HI...alot of people from the mainland never seen them before

sup potninja!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 3, 2009)

Ya the gecko was blendin in with the stem it was tight. Im good bro ur grow has been gettin popular cause ur da docta lol!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

thx man


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

i get a TON of ladys bugs in the fall.. i should start saving and freezing them and using them during the summer...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

cryogenic freezing....LMAO ...you funny man


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

they last a while... maybe they a while in the fridge and not freezer.. hell i dunno.. never tried to save them before.. guess its worth trying one way or another...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah man  anything to help the ladies is worth a try  gotta head to work in a minute..... been home so long I lost my drive to work  doesn't help either when I'm working solo.. Oh well have a good day everyone and stay green!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

aloha gang! just wanted to share something....I've been using foxfarms lately and shit is really, really hot!! some strains need very little fertilizer, some can handle alot....I've just been watering my plants and some strains have been getting nute burn just from the heavy watering!!! make sure you guys read about the strains your growing and also it would be a wise idea to cut the mix with some ammendment...been using ocean forrest by the way.....pictures of the nute burn this evening.......JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

here's the nute burn I was talking about..... it is only on a few strains while other strains are doing fine alohas


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

i used fox farm for my soil grows.. the grow im doing now is actually the 3rd grow ive done in the same soil.. it is a highly fortified soil, thats for sure... sorry to hear about the nute burn.. you can always flush you plants well.. i dont know how well it would "clean" the nutes from the actual soil but its worth a shot if you are having issues.. the strain i grow seems to love nutes and can stand warmer temps... so i hope that the seeds TM is sendin you work well.. there maybe some bobble kush seeds mixed in there also.. i seem to have mixed some crystale seeds and BK seeds together and thats actually what MG and TM got..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

Sup ss420 actually the nuts burn is not to bad....not yet anyway


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 3, 2009)

not much my island friend... glad that the nute burn isnt bad... its always such a pain to go through.. flushing your plants is such a pain in the ass...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

sorry gang! I meant to write "nute burn" LOL I was on my phone earlier....so hard to type!! ..........and no peoples,.....my nuts is not burning !!! LOL thx again everyone for stopping in


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2009)

Aloha ka kou !! days are getting so hot now..I water in the morning, by noon, my pots are dry. I also water in the evening... I don't water in the middle of the day though, it's to hot too.....anyways I was cleaning my yard and I noticed in my gulch where I throw my waste, low and behold there was a maryjane plant still growing like it had no care in the world...LOL  just shows how tough cannabis is in the wilderness........my guerilla grow must be flourishing right now  gotta check it out...haven't been there in awhile.......


oh yeah, gotta kill this plant before it adds to my plant count.... hahaha

JAh


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow daz pretty kool. Then u can tell the officer i really dont kno how it got there lol but ya when u check out ur guerilla grow u gotta post sum pics i would luv to see peace out mon -pot ninja-


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll see what I can do..  peace ninja mon!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 4, 2009)

pics would be cool to see... bet you've got some little trees already


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2009)

good evening!! I took a pic of one of my orchids that are in bloom * actually, two orchids *... also pics of the root system.. nature at its finest 


JAh


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice orchids wish i knew how they smelled


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2009)

they smell nice and sweet.....masks the smell of the maryjane  thx bro..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> they smell nice and sweet.....masks the smell of the maryjane  thx bro..



its such different vegetation than i see around where im live.. very beautiful... orchids are very nice lookin... how long do they stay in bloom for??


----------



## craca102 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice orchids. Hope the grow growing well. Looking forward to some guerrilla shots in the future. 
I say you wait till late in the season to show pics of your spot. Minimize the chance of rippers, amazing how much you can get out of a scenery picture.

Want to get my hands on some of that Hijack you got. Now that looks like a good time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

wassup guys! 


hows it hanging SS420? anyways these orchids stay in bloom for like a month then they die off. I think they bloom once a year if not mistaken..... I got enough orchids where I have one in bloom all the time  It's a hobby for me and the old lady

hey craca, whats cracking?  your right bro....gotta wait on the pictures....I would love to share but you hit it right on the nail, better safe than sorry!! maybe when this season is over and I fly to Maui, we can talk story I would like to see the hijack make it statewide.....it is a perfect plant for our conditions.. I'll try to post some pics of the hijack later today........

Aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

here's a few pics I just snapped....

pic 1-3... female hijack

pic 4-5... male hijack

pic 6... 5ft' plant in ground

pic 7-8... today is graduation day for our island youth... here is some of the leis we made last night... congratulations class of 2009!!


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

thats nice to have something in bloom all year.. ill get there eventually... havent lived in my place long enough yet... no rush though.. ill be here for a while..

sucks about the males.. at least you caught them early enough tho..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah...I'm gonna use the pollen from the males for breeding purposes so it's all good  I am fortunate to have gotten one female though...I started with 7 germed hijack and am left with three... I'm gonna clone the female so I am pretty stoked on that....looks like its easy cloning too. I was hoping for some monster hijack this year but I had little errors here and there so I got a late start on them...she should still get big though...... I wanna see how it grows in our short season too, so I am pretty excited this year.....got a lot of new genes to work with


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

its always cool growing plants you havent before.. just watchin how they grow and shit.. its fun...

so you have a short season huh?? how short?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

well the short season usually starts right after the summer crops are ready for harvest.. we only have little variaton in daylight hrs here....13 max sunlight during peak of summer and reversed during winter... but our daylight tapers off much slower than higher lattitudes....thats why the buds get sooo fat!! we can actually plant year round cause winters are very mild here, I wouldn't even call it winter at all!! LOL

but if we plant during winter, crops are small, thats why its good to grow sativas cause they still grow vertically as they flower... we can actually have a perpetual outdoor grow....... lucky we live HI


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 5, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> they last a while... Maybe they a while in the fridge and not freezer.. Hell i dunno.. Never tried to save them before.. Guess its worth trying one way or another...


they go dormant when put in fridge. They can last a couple months in there.
As soon as they get warm they start to move again.
I keep them in my flower room always.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

didn't know that..thx boss!! we have the native green ones..if I see one, I'll post a pic


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 5, 2009)

Green ones? Never heard of those.
Exited to see some pics of those.
If you put them in your room.
They need water daily.


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well the short season usually starts right after the summer crops are ready for harvest.. we only have little variaton in daylight hrs here....13 max sunlight during peak of summer and reversed during winter... but our daylight tapers off much slower than higher lattitudes....thats why the buds get sooo fat!! we can actually plant year round cause winters are very mild here, I wouldn't even call it winter at all!! LOL
> 
> but if we plant during winter, crops are small, thats why its good to grow sativas cause they still grow vertically as they flower... we can actually have a perpetual outdoor grow....... lucky we live HI


that would be pretty nice... cant come close to doing that here.. summer are hot and winters are cold.. im in the midwest.. i definatly experience all 4 seasons... and they are extremes of each... each season is like calender picture perfect... if you know what i'm saying... we pretty much have to plant end of may and harvest in october.. so about 5 months... i dont grow outdoors... but a buddy just threw down some seeds so if they last and are females they should be monsters...



bossman88188 said:


> they go dormant when put in fridge. They can last a couple months in there.
> As soon as they get warm they start to move again.
> I keep them in my flower room always.


i knew it was something like that.. thanks for straightening it up for me though...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

thx man....I'll try and hunt one down today...when you mean water, do I just mist the leaves or do I leave out a small dish.. hehehe but seriously, is misting enough?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> that would be pretty nice... cant come close to doing that here.. summer are hot and winters are cold.. im in the midwest.. i definatly experience all 4 seasons... and they are extremes of each... each season is like calender picture perfect... if you know what i'm saying...


I know exactly what you mean, I wanna be there, you wanna be here  hahaha grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have my girls stacked on top of turned over pots. 
I mist the sides of the pots. Each one.
And it puddles in the lip of the overturned pot.
The litle guys do get suicidal.some fly right into the light. I have a vented hood so it doesnt burn them.
Some keep flying into till dead though.
After a thread i read the other day.
I want to get a preying mantis again. Those also are fun.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

thx again boss!! you a cool head and a great cultivator..much respects bro!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

just wanted to share, I germinated 1 chocolate deisel and 1 alleged feminized GDP.....they both sprouted!! stoked! I had another GDP seed that didn't make it....curious to see how the GDP does....also deisel is one of my favorite strains ..just smoked some killer "yellow deisel" from a friends stash last night so I'm stoked on the chocolate deisel too 

the pic with the shell still on is the chocolate deisel, the other sprout is the GDP


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 5, 2009)

hell ya.. both sound like fantastic strains.. diesle anything is good.. and ive heard nothing but great things about GPD... cant wait to watch them grow into beautiful ladies!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 5, 2009)

im certainly ready to exploit GDP for the sexy bitch she is


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

hahaha.... hope its true man! GDP female seed.. anyways bro...I just checked my plants and my dogs went and bent a plant big time practically breaking the stem in half! It was one of the males though......whew!! If it was the female I think I woulda cried!! Oh well, that makes me 1 more less under my plant count so its all good!! I'll post the pic of the male in a minute


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

here you go... I could actually keep it...thats a supercrop right there....but there is no need to..its a male.. pretty plant though, IMO


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just above the second set of nodes. Lucky deal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2009)

if it was a female imagine the possibilities!! I wanna do it with the female but I only got one...I don't wanna take a chance of fucking it up  look at all those sites that would have been..... coulda been......can be, but aint going there


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

sucks your dogs did that to you! glad it was a male tho.. my dogs LOVE mj so i have to watch them or they will eat my stash if its laying out.. i could only imagine if they could get to my girls they would eat them... i really would cry....

so since we are on the topic of supercropping..

im going to be doing some super cropping during my next grow... i watched a video of a guy who does it muiltiple times during veg growth... now im thinking i'd like to do it 2 times... at 2 weeks and 4 weeks.... so my questions to you guys are 1) do you think there is anything wrong with that?? and 2) what kind of stunt time come along with super cropping?? i dont want to add on 2 or 3 weeks to my grow if thats what it'll add.. just curious on your input!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

morning!! "supercropped" male 12 hrs later..........





JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

simpsonsampson420 said:


> sucks your dogs did that to you! glad it was a male tho.. my dogs LOVE mj so i have to watch them or they will eat my stash if its laying out.. i could only imagine if they could get to my girls they would eat them... i really would cry....
> 
> so since we are on the topic of supercropping..
> 
> im going to be doing some super cropping during my next grow... i watched a video of a guy who does it muiltiple times during veg growth... now im thinking i'd like to do it 2 times... at 2 weeks and 4 weeks.... so my questions to you guys are 1) do you think there is anything wrong with that?? and 2) what kind of stunt time come along with super cropping?? i dont want to add on 2 or 3 weeks to my grow if thats what it'll add.. just curious on your input!


 no bro!! I highly recommend it!! I'll post a pic of a npp plant in the process of the supercrop, just give me a little time....it ended up being a male too so I killed it....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

if you follow your plants closely, you can do it many times and on multple sights too..look what it did in just 12 hrs.....cool yeah?!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 6, 2009)

good job supercroopin that guy almost looks like nothing was wrong with it even if it was a female you could fix it =GOOD JOB = POT NINJA


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

before and after pics....12 hr time span....and at NIGHT!! who said plants dont grow at night???


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

i def think super cropping is the way to go.. it seems to benefit the plant the most while keeping stress to a minimum... i'm between FIMing and SC.. i might even try to incorporate both.. super crop and fim.. just worried about stress mostly... dont want to end up with males... i take it that the recoup time is very short with SCing right?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

thx ninja!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

I like to think so SS, it might depend with strain alot though...I like to play with sativas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

those are shitty pictures cant blow them up ....let me try again...hold on


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

thats better...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

shoots gang, I deleted most of my old pics so I cant show you guys the process  oh well, ....I did find a few pics of it nonetheless, ... heres what is was looking like before I killed it... looks like the burning bush to me..

this is the npp plant I was mentioning earlier in my thread


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

that is a bush for sure.. well you have made my mind up.. SC it is... i plan on doing a 4 week veg.. do you think i could SC once a week?? or should i just do it 2 times?? i am going to do the entire plant when i do it... basically draw and imaginary line and SC everything so its below that line.. will that work also?? im just full of questions today..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah man. Try to take it slow at first and see if she likes it.. If she does, then that imaginary line plan you have will be prime


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

so do you think it would be best to just SC the main stem 2 times during the 4 week veg to see how that goes... then, if the moms like it, give it to their daughters a little more?? i think its prolly the best plan over all anyway you slice it.. i have some blueberry, white shark, and will have a few other girls.. we'll just have to see which takes best to it!! thanks for the advice tho for sure..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

Blueberry works awesome for supercropping. Yeah ss420, your plan would be perfect. 2x


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks for the confidence bro..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

hahaha....no pictures, just updates.. sadly, the chocolate diesel isnt gonna make it... a slug ate the seedling...fuck.. oh well, also I gave a few of the bagseed strains I was growing away cause I was pushing the plant limit and I was a few over....

here is a funny story....

ever since I started this journal, I honestly can say air traffic has picked up around my area. helicopters flying every now and then and a certain plane that goes and looks for growers to rat on them...island is small, everyone knows who this prick is...anyway he been flying at higher altitudes this past few weeks and I know he is looking at my pottted crops...welll something told me to move them and hide them yesterday morning....so I did.. I read my horoscope that morning,it said to be very careful and listen to your intuition. hmmm...at about noon I hear a plane in the distance and it is approaching and I can hear that its low, very low...so I go outside and wait for this bastard..sure enough, he flys over my house very low, below FAA standards low..I make eye contact with him and give him the finger...honest! he then sees what I'm doing, notices there is NO plants, *probably feels like a dumb ass* and takes a 90 degree turn when he sees my finger, and heads off in the distance.. I get my camera to take a pic of him on the next flyby.....he never returns...I go into this morning thinking I'm gonna get raided at the crack of dawn.....nothing...I was hoping they was gonna come..they have nothing....as far as building a case on me, that is

Oh yeah, I know what they're looking for,......my clones!! hahahhaa....wouldn't it be funny if it was a lie?! the clones I mean? till this day, they fly over that mountain range I posted when they never did before....wouldn't it be funny if I posted a different mountain range to fool people?



this is a true story though.....DR. Greenhorn is no liar.............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

...Oh yeah, in my haste to make it under the plant count, I killed the male hijack, and cause I wasn't thinking straight, I didn't cut some "balls" off to save for future breeding


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

that pilot is a tool.. wow.. what a douchebag.. snitches get stiches.. i was always taught that.. you run your mouth and get someone caught, you'll end up getting yours in the end... glad to hear nothing happened from it tho.. you need to get a pic and then write into your local news paper.. get this guy on the front page being a little snitch bitch and see if he EVER flys again...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

....or at least that's what works for me 2 strains I am currently medicating with.....

......



..

aloha!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

Could it have been Magnum P.I.?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally bro!!!!!






kiss-ass no but maybe his sidekick   much mahalos for stopping in CJ..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

*sweet!!!!!*


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

thats crazy...cant believe the different tactics the man uses to dissuade the medical grower from even growing his own medicine. i caint wait till there isnt a negitive vibe surrounding my lifestyle, 1 that makes you uncomfortable to let friends know your favorite hobby........Danks looks bomb Doc. lov the wake a bake moringings..they never get old


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah TM... hope that time comes soon.. just let us be and grow our meds.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

ohh yeah bro!! FAVORITE hobby it is!


----------



## godsgarden (Jun 7, 2009)

Sup doc sorry to hear about that barney with a plane. Glad u read ur horiscope that day ah? Gods keepin ur meds safe. Kauai is small so hopefully this guy gets exposed for the clown he is and breaking faa regulations. I say report him to faa and get many friends to do the same and get this guy in the paper i think it could only do good for kauai growers. Stay up
~Gg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

alohas hawaiian ! haven't seen you in awhile man....hope you stay updating your journal bro...been wondering hows it going  yeah man...I'm gonna get the community together and try to make some noise...I aint the only one all pissed off... Yups brah, good thing I when read the paper that morning.... Shit like that always happen man... my ancestors are definately watching over my shoulder and keeping me safe.....aloha GG


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

hey gang!! I noticed my views going up steadily....thanks everyone

that means 1 of 2 things....

journals interesting, people are viewing....

or,

journals interesting, local feds. and leo are closely monitoring......

either way, any publicity is good publicity.....

thanks and mahalos everyone


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

ill go ahead and go with A) the grows interesting... LOL dont need to think about a friend and fellow medical grower being busted...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

hahaha.... yeah man


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 7, 2009)

how are things going for you today brotha?? did you see your helicopter friend fly by to say hi??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

no bro... but I was waiting for him


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

and things are all irie my friend


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 7, 2009)

haha u should just sit outside smokin a blunt and if he flys by again give him the bird with ur right hand with a blunt in the other hand  lol dat would be so rasta mon


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

collect about 50 pigeons and next time he flies down low on ur arse... release them.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 7, 2009)

i see where ur going with that so we can a reanactment of the plane that crashed in the hudson


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 7, 2009)

I strictly intend the pigeons to be a  offering...like in the Olympics.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 7, 2009)

shit nevermind then i want that fuckin prick to crash right into the police station


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2009)

Roflmao  wassup guys! Sounds like a good idea... HahahA


----------



## godsgarden (Jun 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> alohas hawaiian ! haven't seen you in awhile man....hope you stay updating your journal bro...been wondering hows it going  yeah man...I'm gonna get the community together and try to make some noise...I aint the only one all pissed off... Yups brah, good thing I when read the paper that morning.... Shit like that always happen man... my ancestors are definately watching over my shoulder and keeping me safe.....aloha GG


haha this thread is entertaining on so many levels. yea bra i been updating my journal that duckfoot strain is really taking off about 3 foot and doing better than any of my other strains. just transplanted to 5 gal. also got another sativa 3 footer lookin good. stay irie 
heres a pic of my lady bug guardians on the DF taken like 5 days ago gunna update the grow journal tomorrow morning... stop by


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like you stay doing good GG, looking forward to your updates! Alohas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

aloha...4 different strains side by side.... you can see the variance in the different strains..... pretty cool yeah? I think so 

pic 1 ... new purple power npp 

pic 2 ... hi-jack

pic 3... haze 

pic 4... friends strain we call "kauai strain" for now unknown heritage


haze and npp is from nirvana 

JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

...helicopter activity again today, concentrated more mauka from where I am though, must be other growers in the area they scoping out too... No worries for me though...  if the copter comes close enough, I will get a picture alohas and stay irie.


By the way, mountain in Hawaiian dialect is mauka


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

2 bad its not a video game and u could just RPG them!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 2 bad its not a video game and u could just rpg them!


 
ive played that game.
On another site.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 8, 2009)

!......44$44........! Nah u hear da guy video game gta iiii bruah blowing shit up everywhere!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

wassup again gang, I took a hike in the mountains that I keep talking about in my journal......you can see why they are concerned, it's a guerilla growers paradise.... by the way, ever had the book wheres waldo?






......names "Waldo" by the way if I haven't introduced myself yet ... welcome to my world


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 8, 2009)

Man, I always thought Hawaii would be a grow friendly state or at least nonchalant about it. 

Just goes to show you that even in a paradise like Hawaii, evil lurks in the hearts of men.....

Keep on truckin Dr.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

thx CJ , appreciate the KIND words  yeah man, go figure....with these amazing conditions out here, they should use cannabis to boost our local economy....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

people out here are super friendly though and more than make up for it! just make sure when you make eye contact with someone, either smile and say "wassup" or look away..... just don't keep staring... LOL j/k guys!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

.....here is some meds getting ready to get cured....It's the nirvana haze by the way...I yanked it a little earlier than I wanted to due to lowering my plant count....still pretty good nonetheless, I'll give a sample update report and a picture of the cured bud in a few days or longer....


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup again gang, I took a hike in the mountains that I keep talking about in my journal......you can see why they are concerned, it's a guerilla growers paradise.... by the way, ever had the book wheres waldo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 4 plants comparison pics were cool.. it is amazing how the same type of plant can look so many different ways...

glad to hear your clear of the helicopter for now... its too bad they have nothing better to do than to look for people to snitch on..

had wheres waldo books when i was younger...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

hey SS420, thx man


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 8, 2009)

forgot to tell ya.. i got mail today!! what kind are they again??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

soma  have fun!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 8, 2009)

Thatz how i roll got dem meds by me all da time brotha one love jah mon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

jah mon.... hows your plants doing highfly? haven't seen an update lately


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 8, 2009)

Downloadin sum pics right now actually


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

right on playa....standing by..


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 8, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> 2 bad its not a video game and u could just RPG them!


if only if life was like grand theft auto


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

aloha my bob marley friend  haven't seen you in awhile...hope all is irie in the land of zion


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 8, 2009)

looooooooookin gooooooood


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

Jah bless


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 8, 2009)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> jah bless


 ya but now my computer wants to become gay and sends those error reports evrytime i try to post a new thread


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2009)

I know what you mean bro... sometimes I write up a long post and when I go to send it, I am allready logged out due to lack of activity...


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 9, 2009)

aloha Dr. great pictures, can smell the mokihana, some sweet LOL. mahalo


----------



## craca102 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup guys!
> 
> hey craca, whats cracking?  your right bro....gotta wait on the pictures....I would love to share but you hit it right on the nail, better safe than sorry!! maybe when this season is over and I fly to Maui, we can talk story I would like to see the hijack make it statewide.....it is a perfect plant for our conditions.. I'll try to post some pics of the hijack later today........
> 
> Aloha


Maui is always open. I want to start growin strains that I actually know the names of rather then random seeds from friends and bags. 

What soil you use? Sorry, from the close up pics of the chocolate diesel seedling I say the soil. Looks like Happy Frog or Black Gold? 

I personally use black gold now, but may switch back to happy frog because the Peat moss in Black Gold when not kept wet constantly will dry out and become one solid piece and not allow for water to soak in and penetrate (Just runs out the drain holes out the bottom.) Had great success with Happy frog last year so I like both.

We got self-righteous guy overe here too that flys his plane rriduculously low and searches for people grwoing. He gets away with it because his plane is an ultra-light. You don't need you pilots licence to fly it and can take off from you own house if you have a long enough run way; they also don't have limitations for how low they can fly I think, but don't quote me on that. Sounds like a lawn mower until you see flying around and doing the rounds over the area. 

Go check out what I posted about the heli's in the Hawaii grow thread, sorry to lazy to post it again. It was intense the other day over here.

The one strain I know the name of is Green Monster and I got it from a friend. Don't know if anyone else has seen this before, I sure as hell haven't but the seeding sprouted up with 3 leaves instead of 2 and is continuing that number as it grows.

Pic 1 - Seed started the other week (May 27th)

Pic 2 - " "

Pic 3 - Green monster after just sprouting

Pic 4 - Green Monster again, Started May 27th, Crazy leaf structure.

Any one see a Tri-leaf like this before? I have yet to come across it till now.


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your help Dr. G!!!!! What a pro!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2009)

guess who's back! Pulled a houdini for a few days... was kinda busy. Lots of big things Planned for the future so with big plans come even bigger changes..... Stay tuned to the "where's Waldo" show



JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey craca I use the black gold and also ff ocean Forrest. Scary shit about the helis. Yeah man, fuck those assholes in the lightwieght planes! Aloha bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2009)

Thx Celtic for the aloha spirit that you and budybudman radiate and express. May good karma come full cirle. Thx for the KIND words but the true proffesionals would be you and budybudman, not I. Aloha and much love


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 14, 2009)

sorry green..havent checked in a min..how u doing?? sorry been real busy..chop and all, new construction..my clones are waiting for me to pick up..but i have to re design, mount construct there room all over..plus the chop..and all has to be done by the time fam starts rolling in next weekend..so ive been buzzing around..trimmed for a full shift today..double time with my girl .. took 8 -10 hours for me to get thro 9 big ladies..shit..check it out on my page..talk at u soon..oh yyyyaaaaa GDP soma baby... will start those in 2months..maybe sooner..im backed up right now..cant wait to return the fav ..peacE TM


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2009)

no problem tm, I been busy too  yeah man, we'll keep in touch bro. Keep it irie..


----------



## simpsonsampson420 (Jun 14, 2009)

got some tricks up your sleeves mr houdini?? LOL i agree... the bigger the plans the bigger the changes and the more time it takes.. hope all goes well!! glad your back around brotha... just cut the girls down today.. huge harvest day for me and TM... check em out and let me know what you think... hope things are going well otherwise bro!! take it easy..


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hows the gdp seedling doing?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2009)

Bad news bro slugs got them. I have 2 chances left though my friend gave me some tips and I think I finally won't have to worry about snails. Germing one GDP as we speak...

Howzit been hanging lately boss?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

Just leave some beer in shallow pans near the plants. You won't have any more snails...... What a way to go tho....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

I always put a ring of salt around mine. It wards off evil spirits and keeps the snails away. A 2fer!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tips 

I love Florida  nice people there


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Bad news bro slugs got them. I have 2 chances left though my friend gave me some tips and I think I finally won't have to worry about snails. Germing one GDP as we speak...
> 
> Howzit been hanging lately boss?


 
JUST BEEN BACK TO WORK AFTER MONTHS OF NOTHING.
HAPPY AND HURTING AT THE SAME TIME.
IM ACTUALLY TRYING TO SCORE ON SOME UK CHEESE AND THE REAL BULLRIDER CLONES.
NOT A BIG SATIVE FAN BUT BULLRIDER IS DANK.
GOOD LUCK ON THE NEXT ROUND OF GDP SEEDS.
I HOPE THE GET THAT DAMN HELI PILOT. THATS B.S.
I GET A TON OF CHOPPERS AND PLANES THAT FLY LOW.
BUT THEY ARE ALL MARINES.
THOSE GUYS ARETHE BOMB.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2009)

another month, another orchid... my "perpetual" orchid grow .....
look good ...you might see "Waldo" in the background


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

nice lookin pics Dr., i had a couple fall to the slugs this year. on the one they didnt leave me anything but the top two leaves. but good luck with the gdp.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

Gotta love the orchids!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous. I have great memories of the "calypso orchid" of the eastern slopes of the Rockies. Pic attached. These are at full maturity only just 3" or 7-8cm. so delicate. In northern ontario, I remember yellow ladyslippers as well.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

Those terrestrial orchids are easily overlooked, but always wonderful when found.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 16, 2009)

and one of those species that has relatively narrow tolerance limits for growth so disturbance of some kind generally means they do not propagate. Even forty years ago it was considered inappropriate to take wild orchids .....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

All of Florida's wild orchids are now protected and for good reason. I do have some small water orchids which are native and somehow was overlooked on the list. My dept. of Ag guy was over last year and I told him about them like a good citizen. He simply told me that he was sure they were in good care with me and not to worry. Nice guy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2009)

aloha gang! thx for the kind words everyone.. 
yeah dr., I hope this run of the GDP seeds go well. I germed my last 2 seeds so I am hoping for the best 

thanks for stopping in tahoe! appreciate it..nice orchid too  

hey CJ, good morning 

I finally put my hi-jack into the ground. should start growing real nice now. will post pics a little later. also my inventory will change drastically. hi-jack is a mainstay, I am hoping to get lucky with the GDP seeds, and then everything else will be totally cleared out. like I said earlier, plans have changed and I am taking a different approach to my grow. details and reasoning behind changes a little bit later....


on a different note, my friends budybudman and celtic vixen turned me on to a video by "brown dirt warrior"...........if you haven't seen his video, you have to look for it! it is an awesome video that is a must see!!


JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2009)

earlier this season, I made a greenhouse for my plants mainly 'cause of air traffic overhead and due to the fact I had a shitload of plants under the covers of my greenhouse.......those days of having shitloads of plants are over. new plans, new agenda. it's all about the monsters now. so I took off the plastic that was the cover of my greenhouse. my plant was touching the plastic anyway and I didn't feel like doing a "ScrOG" grow with my plant pushing up against the plastic and growing horizontally. I want a christmas tree.

it's gonna be a very merry christmas this year!!! Mele Kalikimaka


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Ohh, by the way.......there still is a shitload of plants, but not here  its in the woods . in many of woods, I been busy lately!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 16, 2009)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> ohh, by the way.......there still is a shitload of plants, but not here  its in the woods . In many of woods, i been busy lately!!!


yeah, you get em greenhorn. Keep those f#@#rs guessing.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 16, 2009)

> .......those days of having shitloads of plants are over. new plans, new agenda. it's all about the monsters now.


Awesome Greenhorn! why not right?monsters,fewer, but bigger yield and way safer! Ill be watchin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

looks like your well on your way to having a monster on your hands. really nice lookin plant Dr.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx for kind words everyone! 

Aloha zig zag zane, thx for checking out my journal, appreciate it


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 16, 2009)

Keep it up my friend


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 17, 2009)

I always knew you were a monster gardener....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 17, 2009)

Hahaha. Funny shit man. So how's your satori and afri-mix doing cj? Show me some pictures bro!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay, I'll snap some tomorrow. It's been raining like crazy here, but even so, if I don't water those suckers EVERY day, they wilt. I am not used to the thirst requirements. Last night it rained pretty well for at least an hour. I had company (he left today) and by the time I got him on the road it was 1 o'clock. So I go back to check and BAM...wilting already!!! Holey Moley! 

I'll get some tomorrow and post them on the other thread, unless here is kewl.

Take care bro....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 17, 2009)

Post them here please


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay, will do. I've had a fair share of males but I always plan for 50/50 and that's about what it is shaking out to. Not ONE hermie tho, and to me that is more important. Till tomorrow then....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you gonna make some seeds? I suggest you do...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2009)

i am going to be making seeds soon, i wanted to stock up on my master kush seeds i put 5 in the ground and they are all female so now i have to plant the rest of them and hope for a male.  shouldve put them all in at once oh well soon enough i should have my male. but i do agree making seeds is a wise choice for anyone


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2009)

Right on doc! I don't mind a few males myself


Lots of helicopter activity today they must be bummed, can't find the morherload I once had.

I got some pics to post but my computer is on the blink. Using my phone right now..... Just goes to show the RIU addiction is getting uncontrolable! Hahaha. At least it's better than being addicted to crack.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah a lot better, i feel the addiction growing stronger myself. lol but hey dr. stop by my grow journal when you get a chance i need some conversation on it, it is really quite on there right now. hehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2009)

thats not soliciting on your thread is it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2009)

Ohhh by the way, I bought a topsyturvy  it was only 11 bucks! I got it hooked up with pics. Just gotta get to a computer to download this pics


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey dr. , I'll check it our now. Nah brah, it's not soliciting, it's friends helping friends


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2009)

topsyturvy cant wait to see it! i was at a master gardeners program last night and a lady was commenting on it. she was sayin her tomatoe plant never bushed out like in the topsy t, but she also saind it was a real pain to hang up due to the wieght (she was like 60) but im sure it nothing ecspecially if you wait to water until it is hanging. lol. but cant wait keep me posted on it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey gang! I will be doing a few clones today and I will use my Aerogarden I got a while ago from Macys... stay tuned, it is something you don't wanna miss. I will give a little tutorial with pics. 

Yup gang, get your aeroponics from Macys. No fox farms available through Macys yet though...... LOL , I crack myself up sometimes, sorry 


JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2009)

Just wanted to rant..... Dr appts suck shit. My appt was an hour ago and I am still waiting.... Why tell me a time if you can't keep it? Do they get paid by the hour or something? When I finally get called, they will put me In another room and wait another hour... Patience is a virtue....... or a bitch!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 18, 2009)

I had a 9 oclock app for my son today.
We got called at 11.15


----------



## Tunda (Jun 18, 2009)

This growing binge im on is stronger than crack. I too have to admit i am an addict. Been finding myself waking up at 5am every morning thinking about strains and what to keep and what to get rid of then i come on to RIU and research strain reviews. Because i been thinking of just keeping a few of my favorite strains and just letting the rest flower and harvest. I am not even gonna kill any males until i take the pollen from each one and store it. Constantly thinking about the future and how to improve myself and my garden. One day when i get my med card i hope to have a collection of seeds and pollen.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay, Dr. G, here's the pics I promised. Satori and Afri mix still growing strong.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay, Dr. G, here's the pics I promised. Satori and Afri mix still growing strong.


 Nice!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 18, 2009)

Considering the massive amounts of rain in the last 4 weeks, they seem impervious!

I put a bit of 8-4-4 on them today, but will probably be adding some Big Bud starting next week.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2009)

Wassup gang  

Funny you had appt. Troubles too boss. Hehehe

Looking really good cj!

I cloned my hijack today with the aerogarden. As soon as I can get to a computer I will download pics... But as for now, just 'random' garble. LOL hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey tunda, your routine sounds exactly like mine 

Howzit hanging Zigzag? I be in your journal in a minute


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2009)

looks great, i was just on attitude and was checking out the satori.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

I think the Satori is a great strain. It's lighter in color than the Afri's (or anything else I have grown). It also has a slight lime citrus smell to it. I'm just hoping it can resist the humidity which is building up every day here. Time will tell.....

Here's a pic form some bag seed I have growing as well. It looks downright spindly compared to the mandala strains....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 19, 2009)

maybe spindly, but very beautiful form and photo! thanks for sharing that. Walk On!~


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, I won't hold it against them! They are doing the best they can!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2009)

Hehehe... Yeah man, don't hold that against them. LOL. I wish those "splindly" colas was in MY backyard. 


Morning gang! It's raining tough today! Guerilla growers are thanking the rain gods as we speak!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Gotta do that naked Indian rain dance....woot!


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 19, 2009)

Been gettin that weahter huh doc? i have some good rain here too..very good for the grass im attempting to grow after dumping 30+ yards of topsoil @ the new pad.. im hoping it drenches us this week...i like that rainy shit..


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 19, 2009)

Last night waz like a tropical storm crazy at least i dont have to water


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys. Yup, been raining these past couple days.... Much needed though. 

Nuggs looking mighty fine TM

Been awhile potninja, how's it hanging?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2009)

Just a few verbal updates.....
Hi jacks doing solid. When I transplanted into soil, I also pruned the roots. That helped alot. 

2 hijack clones also doing superb. When I cut the clones, that also helped the mother plant with growth vigor.

Staked monster plant today. Also gave superthrive with heavy watering. Looking real good. the more I can water her, thee bigger and faster she grows.



Also it still raining...... Take it easy while you can, Budybudman


JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2009)

Ohh, one more thing.... Topsytury doing really good. Hehehe. It's kinda weird, all the nodes are upside down. I fimmed it also so hopefully that makes a difference


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ohh, one more thing.... Topsytury doing really good. Hehehe. It's kinda weird, all the nodes are upside down. I fimmed it also so hopefully that makes a difference



Use a mirror next time.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2009)

Hehehe. I don't own mirrors. I like to remain anonymous to myself. Heck, if I seen myself, I wouldn't even know it. I keep having to go back to the where's waldo books to refresh my memory . 

My you floridians are up late


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 19, 2009)

Heh, I shaved my beard yesterday and my wife didn't notice for a half hour. 

It's midnight here, but I napped at the top of the day because of the heat. I'm like a dog....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 19, 2009)

... Dog as in nap throughout the day or dog as in dog in heat? hehehe


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 20, 2009)

Both, always.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2009)

lol, sounds like they are doing great dr. and fiming the topsyturvey good idea it will be a mess when it is all said and done. well im being rushed out the door gotta go swimmiong, later


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2009)

nice plants dr. greenhorn.its always better when growing the great outdoors, to plant straight to the endless mother nature soil.the roots can grow bigger and that=bigger plants.
keep up the good work bro....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

Morning and thx for kind words gang! Computers still down but I have alot of pictures to post so hang tight..

Thx for stopping by and checking my journal out growspace.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 20, 2009)

grow space said:


> nice plants dr. greenhorn.its always better when growing the great outdoors, to plant straight to the endless mother nature soil.the roots can grow bigger and that=bigger plants.
> keep up the good work bro....


 I second that...hows that topsy turvey lookin Greenhorn? Im seeing a lot of people play around w/those things nowawdays...
I might have to try one just for fun


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

It's pretty cool actually zane. I could improve on it some the next round. For example, let it get some good hieght before I put it in the topsy. I also think a sativa strain would work best cause the plant grows real crowded in the topsy due to everything turning upwards. With the extra stretch of a sativa, it might help the cause a little... 

It is cool though, makes for good conversation. I don't think I will get a heavy yield, but for shits and giggles,..... Can't go wrong with a topsyturvy


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It's pretty cool actually zane. I could improve on it some the next round. For example, let it get some good hieght before I put it in the topsy. I also think a sativa strain would work best cause the plant grows real crowded in the topsy due to everything turning upwards. With the extra stretch of a sativa, it might help the cause a little...
> 
> It is cool though, makes for good conversation. I don't think I will get a heavy yield, but for shits and giggles,..... Can't go wrong with a topsyturvy


 Exactly bro for shitzngigglez! lol I get what your sayin' about letting it grow a lil bit before you transplant, Im definitly gonna do one now, ive seen on other threads how the plant curves upward so yeah your definitly right about a sativa being best...I got a couple more durban seeds, might have to start a couple and pick up a topsy turvey!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah man I think picking a strain that can take a lot of fertilizer would be a plus too. It can be easily overfertilized due to excess runoff dripping on the plant. Other than that, I think the topsy is a pretty cool gimmick...


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yeah man I think picking a strain that can take a lot of fertilizer would be a plus too. It can be easily overfertilized due to excess runoff dripping on the plant. Other than that, I think the topsy is a pretty cool gimmick...


 oh yeah...now that you mentioned feeding, im curious how do you water that thing? from the top? and the water flows the the beginning of the roots?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

From the top , then there is runoff holes on the bottom. Water also runs off of the stem of the plant. Probably the hardest part of the whole deal if there was a hard part would be giving the plant the right amount of water. Ohh, that and getting a ladder to water the thing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

I would also use a mild soil that is not to hot. I only had foxfarms in ground planting mix so I used that. LOL. It is the soil that is made for in ground planting but it was all I had on hand, I just figured soil is soil so I used it anyway... We shall see how it does as potting soil


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> From the top , then there is runoff holes on the bottom. Water also runs off of the stem of the plant. Probably the hardest part of the whole deal if there was a hard part would be giving the plant the right amount of water. Ohh, that and getting a ladder to water the thing


 Yeah I imagine you couldnt just flood the plants and have a shitload of runoff water...you gotta water em nice and slow just to give em just enuff huh? anyways man thanks im gonna go get one!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

No problem zig., enjoy your day bro


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> No problem zig., enjoy your day bro


 You too man!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 20, 2009)

haha topsy turfy grow ey daz gonna be sum interestin stuff cant wait for the pics brotha!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

I was just staring at my plants. Everythings doing really well

Monster plant is busy being a monster and the topsy is hanging real well too.. Hijacks looking very nice and lush. Dark green leaves, looks beautiful.... It has some huge sidebranching also....... Shit, I'm gonna need more stakes...:/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

.... I was stoned and staring at my topsy turvy and I realized why mother nature put the fan leafs below the growing side shoots..... if she put it the other way, the fan leafs end up blocking the growing shoots from light


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey gang . Must see tv tonight.. Ufc on spike tv.. But the must see is the joe rogan special after.. Very funny guy


Not to be confused with Seth rogan


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

finally...some pics

pic 1... macys 

pic 2... aerogarden from macys

pic 3...airstone, old one 

pic 4-6... hijack mother and clones

pic 7...pic of clones 2 days ago

pic 8... pic of clones today

pic 9... new, improved airstone


stay tuned.........in about two weeks, these clones will go into soil


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

if you notice in the picture of the hijack, there is a copper scrubber that is used for snails and slugs... works like a charm! a trick from browndirtwarroir passed on to me by my pal, budybudman its a copper pan scrubber you buy from the stores. comes in a ball like shape, you just open it up and make a ring and use it around the base of your plants or the rims of your pot.... a must do for outdoors


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

hehehehe 

I'll get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

hijack sleeping....


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome Greenhorn! im stoked to get a topsy turvy and add it to my journal!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

the trick to cloning in the aerogarden is using perlite as your medium....


works for me and I am sure it will work for you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

hey zig! glad you like it.. thx for checking out pictures bro!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 21, 2009)

nice pics HI JACK lookin good bruah clones 2. what strain is the topsy turfy plant? looks upsidedown lol no thats the way iz supposed 2 look


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 21, 2009)

hey there, yea that upside down thingy, I like that concept. the commercials on tv are trashy, but the practicality of it in growing weed are interesting. I be keeping a watch here. Very intriguing. I am also invite you to my journal that I started today. I welcome all questions and comments. Walk On!~ https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205665-tahoes-tga-hps-uvb-co2-lamonstrogooey.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey gang....

The strain was a bagseed strain, ninja. I used that particuliar plant cause it showed female hairs. I didn't wanna take a chance with a plant not showing sex. most of my stock right now is from seed. The strain looks indica though. I really wanted to put the new purple power in there, I believe it would have done awesome in the topsy

Morning tahoe allready there, brother..... Walk on


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jun 22, 2009)

Thought about the topsy turvy, but seeing how I am growing 7' tomato plants next to my 6'+ girls, I havent seen a turvy do that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Hehehe. Nice to see you again bro....

It's been awhile, been busy lately, my friend?


Make sure you come back now.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Y'all come back now...y'hear?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Hahahaha

That's exactly what was going through my head when I was posting my last post


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey gang, just wanted to give some major props to one of the most inspiring person I have never met but I call a friend.. Browndirtwarrior..... He is the fucking man!!! Hands down.. You think my threads entertaining? His DVD makes my journal look real mickeymouse. Buy this video, I promise you that you will be glad you did. . Here is the link, check it out... www.browndirtwarrior.com he is truly an inspiration to me and he is a guerilla growing legend... A true inspiration


JAh


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

So you have it already Dr.?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

I seen it. Gonna order it this week. He has a YouTube site too. You can probably see some videos there. Dude is unbelievabl. Probably 50ish and built like mr. Olympia! He has his run INS with with helicopters too . while he is harvesting, all on video


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

He used to post here too. I wish he would come back....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

is that the video where he the heli lands right down on his property? I've seen that....dang that would be freaky...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Could be the one..... It's not his property though, it's guerilla grow in B.C. He has 4 spots and goes through trials and tribulations. sort of like a documentary.. I got quite a bit of grow videos but this one blows em all away in my honest opinion


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Well the master grow seems like a nice addition to my collection.....and I do have a Bday coming (don't we all? )


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Hehehe what's your address? LOL.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

1313 Mockingbird lane


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey man, right down the road from me.. When's your birthday? I'll hand deliver


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Heh, man you must be a strong arse swimmer!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Nah, I know Jesus, in exchange for some sacrament herb, he taught me how to walk on water in return


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey cj, don't tell anyone but Jesus also told me that he and the devil are guerilla growing partners


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus and the devil kicking back with a major couchlock.

Devil: Hey, is there anything on the tube?

Jesus: I duuno, turn on the earth channel, that's always a hoot.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 22, 2009)

hey I remember when he was posting. He posted different pieces of the video as he was doing his grow that year. Pretty cool. Thanks for passing that along. Walk On!~


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd like to walk on your avatar....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey gang, noticed riu is kicking ass lately... They easily smashed the old record of users online today... long live riu!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, this is easily the best forum....hands down.


----------



## grow space (Jun 23, 2009)

THE BEST!!!!!!!4ever yay....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

morning gang hey guys, I am kinda anal and notice wierd stuff. Ever since they put in new servers, users online has drastically gone up. Lookk at where it's at right now!! I love this site and am glad to call RIU home.. it only gets better


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> morning gang hey guys, I am kinda anal and notice wierd stuff. Ever since they put in new servers, users online has drastically gone up. Lookk at where it's at right now!! I love this site and am glad to call RIU home.. it only gets better


 I agree bro...RIU is the only place for me! shit I dont even think I could handle more than one forum...but still...this place is just the best


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah zig hey bro, funny you chime in, I was just rolling a jay with some Zigzag  

Dude, I'll smoke it in you name. Hehehe


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Have some Crackerjax later...ok?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Hehehehe. It's hard to find man.. I totally remember when crakerjacks was the 'in' snack 

Of course as kid maybe the prize had something to do with it


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Heh, I haven't had it in years myself. I'm more inclined to eat Fiddle Faddle...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Remember big junk and look!? My teeth sure do...


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yeah zig hey bro, funny you chime in, I was just rolling a jay with some Zigzag
> 
> Dude, I'll smoke it in you name. Hehehe


 ahah im more than honored to have you smoke that zigzag in my name bro!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

excuse me, big hunk  LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Thx zig. Much respects go out to you to my friend!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

I think my fav papers are Club's...so thin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

What?! I hate club to thin and feels kinds rubbery to my liking. I like to use a bubbler or bong. I have a volcano but hardly ever use it.. Cost me 500 big ones. It just don't get me lifted as much... everyone comes over and is amazed by it but I think it's kinda lame. That's just my opinion though... As far as papers, I usually used the kingsize bob papers. I have no shame rolling eighths into a fattie and smoking it in one session... Honest


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Dr. that is how I felt about my volcano. Got rid of mine a year ago and bought a nice 9mm thick 18" ADS tube...nothing beats a milky bond rip to settle the nerves. Kinda miss not having the volcano around... just took to long to set everything up. i know its only 7 minutes or so... but i would rather pack my tube up and rip it..or roll up a nice fatty dutch for a crowd. Anyway glad I am not the only one who wasn't as pleased with the volcano... it was great when i was still playing college football... not as harsh on the lungs and not us much buildup in nasal cavities.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

I almost always smoke from a pipe or a bong. I think it is more efficient and my wife, who is 5 foot nothing, bless her heart, can smoke anyone under the table. I can't roll fast enough for her. A pipe is the only thing that slows her down!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I almost always smoke from a pipe or a bong. I think it is more efficient and my wife, who is 5 foot nothing, bless her heart, can smoke anyone under the table. I can't roll fast enough for her. A pipe is the only thing that slows her down!!


YOU MARRIED PEARL?

[youtube]GVfE_-ZJAxc[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey boulderhead, glad you stopped by bro .... Thx


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

CJ, you are a lucky man. Be good to your wife


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> YOU MARRIED PEARL?
> 
> [youtube]GVfE_-ZJAxc[/youtube]


*YEEHAW!!! I wish!! Super hot!! 

I'd get that price tag off of her....
*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> YOU MARRIED PEARL?
> 
> [youtube]GVfE_-ZJAxc[/youtube]


Funny shit boss. Hehehe


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 23, 2009)

I dont think even fdd could grow enough weed for pearl.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Hahahaha

It wouldn't suprize me if he could though. Hehehe

Another inspirational guy, but everyone here knows that allready


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, he does have a seadoo.


Boss, I gotcha  I thought you meant Minnie Pearl who I posted earlier.... (still super hot!!)

I am prone not to click on vid's.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

And wait till threads almost halfway in to finally start checking it out .


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 23, 2009)

Its all GOOD cracker.
I just got a new bong.
So im highly medicated my self.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Hahaha. Today was fun 


I'm hella medicated too ! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Soo medicated that every post I make I have to edit. LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> And wait till threads almost halfway in to finally start checking it out .


Now that's some fuzzy math. How do you know it's halfway?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

True, true.... My friend


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

I read every word you type very very carefully......


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah that edit feature is a must have.
I think ill snap another one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe when I harvest the hijack this fall I'll start a new journal. tweak it up a little , I'd keep going in this one but when it comes to pages in numbers, it scares some people away. Doesn't scare me though, I like reading.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Thx for making my morning an awesome one friends sadly Waldo has chores to do feel free to keep posting away though I like it when I log on and one of my subscribed threads is my journal . Aloha gang


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 23, 2009)

Chores oh yeah. I was supposed to be doing some of those.
And then i got high.lol


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 23, 2009)

i cant do shit today.. fuckin sick diz sure sux


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Maybe when I harvest the hijack this fall I'll start a new journal. tweak it up a little , I'd keep going in this one but when it comes to pages in numbers, it scares some people away. Doesn't scare me though, I like reading.


I agree about the high page number being discouraging. Sometimes I lookat a thread and if it's huge , I think to myself, "do i want to read all that"?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Aloha friends, I'm back

I was looking at my topsy turvy again and I noticed the top branches, which are actually the bottom ones, are growing into the topsy turvy, other then that it looks pretty damn good! I took pictures again but can't load them again, gotta get to a computer. Any way what I did was "supercrop" the top *bottom* branches so that they grow away from the base of the turvy.. Should work like a charm. When you see the pics., then you'll see what I'm talking about ..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 23, 2009)

excellent. sounds like it should work. I look forward to the pics. Walk On!~


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2009)

that was a cool idea, cant wait to see some more pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 23, 2009)

Thx for the kind words guys , I'll try to get pictures up soon... Everythings doing real well.


----------



## Inverted (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice work man, I just read your whole thread, it took me about 3 hours last night and 20 minutes this morning... I made it 45 pages last night but couldn't pull it together before I crashed I guess. I too enjoy reading...even if it's just other peoples conversations. I don't even need to participate to have a good laugh. I like your style and hope to see some updates. I myself have a journal but I stopped posting after no one paid any attention... I usually am browsing 3 forums at a time... get's confusing sometimes. Anyways keep it up and i'll be around for a while...


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 24, 2009)

inverted said:


> nice work man, i just read your whole thread, it took me about 3 hours last night and 20 minutes this morning... I made it 45 pages last night but couldn't pull it together before i crashed i guess. I too enjoy reading...even if it's just other peoples conversations. I don't even need to participate to have a good laugh. I like your style and hope to see some updates. I myself have a journal but i stopped posting after no one paid any attention... I usually am browsing 3 forums at a time... Get's confusing sometimes. Anyways keep it up and i'll be around for a while...


 
hey bro. Throw a link to your journal in your signature.
Ill check it out. Love that plant porn.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2009)

Aloha inverted! Thank you very much for the kind words man you have my respect. Thank you for taking the time to read the whole thread, it's kinda long. 

And please throw up a link , I'm sure many of us will follow.. Aloha

Morning boss!


----------



## Inverted (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds good bro! I'm not exactly sure how to create a link here as this is not my home forum but i'll give it a try right now for you guys! Aloha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2009)

No problem , if anything, just guide us to it


Ohh yeah, you got a " new" home forum now,.... Get adjusted and enjoy! 


Hehehe


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 24, 2009)

What up dr green.
Man i woke up at 5 am. Drove 1 1\2 hrs each way. For 2 hrs work.
My boss is a tard.
I have been checking out some of the new clubs around me.
Thay are actually starting to sell seeds.
Most of the prices i have seen are 20$ - 50$ not bad.
Have been reading descent reviews about them.
The clone selections are off the hook man.
Im gunna have 20 dif strains if not carefull.
Enjoying watching the topsy grow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey boss, 3hr. drive for 2hrs. Of work........ Lol!

Sounds like things are looking good for Cali , man

We don't even have a compassion club here, absurd yeah?! Everything is underground... I want it mainstream. 

Fortunately, we have " compassionate" people here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

shit gang, I was trying to load pictures for the last 20 minutes but it just stays stuck on the loading forever!! sorry guys, I'll try again when I have an opportunity


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shit gang, I was trying to load pictures for the last 20 minutes but it just stays stuck on the loading forever!! sorry guys, I'll try again when I have an opportunity


Sounds like you need a new gerbil for that wheel.... Might I suggest our top of the line model?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

morning CJ, i,m trying to load the pictures as we speak....... I got a bunch but since it's taking so long I will only post a few


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

here we go....

another months coming up so you all know what that means...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

Loving the orchid pics....I haven't seen that variety, which is no surprise, there are so many.

What was the last flower in red?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks my friend. it is a beauty, isn't it 

I can't take all the credit........I do have another half ya know, and her thumb is greener than mine


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure, I'll ask Mrs. Greenhorn when she wakes up


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

By Cracky, what time is it there? You seem to be up very early....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

it's 5:06 am here.......I've been working at night this past week,........no, not the guerilla grow, but my other job. then I take a trip this weekend to Oahu to do a "housecall" LOL.......nah, but really, I am going to Oahu......

hey Feds, see you at the airport


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

.......and I'm like a dog too


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

Ha! Me too. (the dog part)

How do you get to Oahu from your place? Ferry?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope.....LONG STORY!!!

honestly, the KAUAIIANS put a stop to the superferry buisiness. 
planes man....

hey, you a politics guy, I thought you would know whats up with the superferry. it has political ties for sure....read up on it, and get back to me with an opinion later


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here we go....
> 
> another months coming up so you all know what that means...


 *Dang Doc...what a beautiful garden you have to awaken to every am. I'm insanely jealous. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW.....look who dropped in, good to see you Babs  thx for the kind words and welcome

appreciate you stopping by


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey everyone

I gotta thank ya'll once again for all the interest.....views been going up steadily and I appreciate it

makes me glad I started a journal....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought about putting one out this Spring, but honestly, it seems a bit tedious, for me anyways. Pics pics pics....where's the pics? 

I don't know, I guess it's just me.

I might start one in the Winter when everyone is dreaming of their grows. In the summer, journals are like cable TV. In the winter, it's back to the 50's with only three channels.  Perhaps....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Do it CJ! 

You are a genius... You gave me an idea, my next journal will be greenhorns " wishing you was me" winter journal....

Brilliant!! Muahahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

BRILLIANT!! Now you have to have a Guinness!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Hehehe

For some reason , we must be listening to the same station or something......

I'm so "in tune" with you... LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

So in tune, right in tune... (the Who)

How about a Reality show.....underground reality weed growing show. Some cable channel just might pick that up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

I see you got some very, very good weed on your hands. Stock up!

You are such a genius this morning you are worthy of your avatar, einstien... LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

Shhh, it's a secret.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

wait.... I hear a plane outside.... I'll be back


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

hey man, just looked at my hijack, I practically got barb wire around that damn thing and still some kind of insect is getting to it. Damn leaves are all chewed up, .... Hijack must be good


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good morning dr greenhorn.
That sucks about the bugs man.
Have you thought about sacrifice plant.
A plant those perticular bugs like more than the mj.
And put the sacrifice next to the infected girl. 
Just a thought bro. Any ways im going to kill some zombies.
And then start grooming 7 gdp and 1 chocolatte deisel.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

use an organic insecticide.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Morning boss

Any recommendations Cj, I'm scratching my head on this one, I tried neem, a safers product, I put d.E. Around the base, I got copper around the base, it gotta be a flyer...

I might sprinkle d. E. Right on the plant.. Can't spell the first word so I won't bother but e. = earth


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey boss, got any particular sacrifice plants in mind?

I hear you, I'm listening....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

I use a product called Monterey garden insect spray...totally safe and effective for foliage.

use this link and go to the bio safe side.

www.montereylawngarden.com


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Thx cj, I'll check it out. Does it work great for you? I believe our conditions are some what similar to each other... Give or take


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

I was just checkin it out. I might get it, I was looking at thier other products also, 

I might go as far as purchasing floramite for all my troubles but damn that shit it expensive
I've heard so much good stuff about it....
But damn, it sure is expensive


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey gang, just a viewer tip, go to user control panel and change posts per page to 50.....

Helps with the viewing pleasure


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

I also suggest using blazin07 as your skin


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah, that insecticide is effective and safe. So far I have used it twice. Right after the fifth set when they started to look yummy to critters and then just before they were finished vegging. I haven't used it at all on The Satori or Afri since they are not having any problems. A few chews here and there but they just blow right past it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

CJ, what the hell did you do?? You will be missed bro....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Reincarnate, buddy 

Or lower your standards and apologize

Damn, you'll be missed


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 25, 2009)

The floramite works great.
Just remember it stays on the plant for 30 days.
If you touch the plant wash your hands bro. Its strong stuff.
Sweet smeeling flowers should get their attention.
What the hell happened to cj.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

thx for info boss

I'm not sure what happened to CJ, I was sleeping for a few hrs and when I logged back on, his scales where gone....

Actually quite a few people are gone, some I don't care, but unfortunately, some I do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2009)

Another casualty ....... Miss you sunny .... Still be thinking of you when I post scenic pictures

Hope your still viewing

JAh


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't ask, don't tell. I am back. (waves)

Yes, I use blazin 7. It works best I think, at least with XP.

I'm going to post some pics of that Satori for yah later on. As for the Afri, I am not used to big strains, and I now know that I should have super cropped every one of those ding dongs... It's ridiculous for a couple of them to be so tall in a 3 G pot! 
If I had planted one in the ground, I'd be able to probably climb up into the it's top canopy by now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

CJ!!! Boy am I happy your back!!

I wanna see some satori and afri!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

It's coming....I'm stabilizing my camera right now. It takes about twenty minutes for all the humidity to blow off when I take it from the A/C to outside...  Friggin RH is always high ( <---high) here. 

I missed the Good year blimp just a little while ago because of the foggy glass. It flew right over my property very very low. I've seen it before and I must be on their usual flight path, but never this close to me. All I could do was wave.... which I did....like a tourist.


----------



## 303 (Jun 26, 2009)

Is your bloom season in Fall in Hawaii? Also, how do you control odors? Don't the neighbor's smell high heaven during your bloom season? I was thinking about doing my next grow outdoors, I just fear pests and neighbors. You've got some beautiful dogs watching, thats key.
I also wanted to stop by and say thank you, that bending tip really helped, er I think... Maybe check my journal when you got a second.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey cj, shoulda stuck him the finger... LOL

Wassup 303, my nieghbors love the smell 
Glad the tip helped and I'm always following your journal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

also bloom season practically year round

June 21st. 13hrs daylight

Dec 21st. 11hrs daylight


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

hey 303, fear pests, befriend thy nieghbor

It's law number 2 in the cannabis 10 laws of commandment


----------



## 303 (Jun 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey 303, fear pests, befriend thy nieghbor
> 
> It's law number 2 in the cannabis 10 laws of commandment


Heh.. thats funny, whats #1, thy shall not tell anyone?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

respect dr. Greenhorn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

or should I say, thou shall respect dr. Greenhorn


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

No way am i going to give the GY blimp the finger! 

Headlines: Blimp squishes citizen....

Okay, here's some pics.... enjoy!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Holyshit CJ, pictures are unreal


Loving the nature man....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

yah, I'm waist high (<---high) in it here!! I had so much damage four years ago when two hurricane eyes went right over me like a bulldozer in a 3 week period. 

Nature knows what it is doing.... everything has come back in spades....only the weak perished.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Good to see you still trucking it then

Hurricanes huh?? Tell me about it.....


Hurricane Iwa. '82
Hurricane Iniki. '92
Next hurricane. ??


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

heh...yah, you know about them i'll bet. Had Frances come through....slooooow....like 16 hours worth. Ike which had missed us turned around and came back as a tropical storm, and then Jeanne came through, fast but with way more punch. I clocked 128 mph in my front yard. It also came through (the worst part) at 2 in the morning.....pitch black and HOWLING....she was a bitch. I cut down 26 trees alone on that property afterwards...in 90+ degree heat with 100% humidity and no power for 18 days.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

I know man, I was feeling sorry for the whole coast

What a tragedy


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

My main home was without power for only a few days. It took that long to clear a path to my workhouse and get the BIG generator out. I have a LARGE natural gas tank hooked up to my stove and water heater. When I was able to hook up both water pumps, and give my wife hot showers and an A/C for the bedroom, I turned into a G*D...  There yah go honey, hot water..... you would have thought I had given her gold.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Hehehe

Glad everythings back to normal for you now


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

I loved really. Nature and I have a deal. I enjoy every moment and Nature gets to take me whenever it wants. 

During the first Hurricane (Frances) when the eye was passing over, I got on my bike and rode to my nearest neighbors house. So I knock on the door, and the Doc's wife answers the door. She had this look on her face and was smiling. Hi Cracker, let me get Doc. We talk about 5 minutes, make sure evryone is okay and not needing anything. I ride on back to my place, walk into the house and my wife just looks at me and says...... "where did you go?" "Uh, I went over to Doc's, why?"

She just starts to laugh and says, "you're in your underwear"!  I was just wearing some boxers and a Polo shirt, my official hurricane wardrobe.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

hehehe

Nearest neighbor, doctors in area......

Sounds like life is good........ no wonder you an "elephant"

I'm just a "donkey"

LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

That Donkey is going to turn you into a duck. 

I'm no Elephant. I'm an Independent. I just adhere to fiscal responsibility, on social issues I am very (gasp) liberal, it's the method of getting there that really matters.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey man, remember the obama thread where I chimed in and you jumped all over my ass and owned me?
I remember

I logged off thinking "wow, this guy is brutal"..... LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't own ppl, I merely rent them for future dividends.... some pay off some do not. You paid off....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Hehehe.. It's all good 

I'll try and upload pics tonight, I should be able to get to a computer 

Hijack is blowing up!

Also the big plant is as tall as me, and I'm 10ft! *excuse me, 5'11"*.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 26, 2009)

What size container is you 6 footer? Or is it in the ground....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

In the ground. Looking healthy and bug free too. *knock on wood*

I baby the hell outta that one.

Since I put the hijack in the ground, it's taken off too. Also coming much more dense and full. Superlush green, thick ass stalks, branches that do need staking in the near future and just an awesome plant in general.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

it's a shame I got such a late start on her*hijack* if I didn't mess up in the beginning it would have been much bigger. I could imagine if I planted it the same time as my 6footer. It would be mistaken for a mango tree or something from the air, I would just have to decorate it with mangoes and the eyes in the sky would never know


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

im jealous of ur outdoor grows..so sick...im waiting to see these beauts..tell ya wut next year when i get my fence done in the backyard itz on.. cant wait..youve inspired me!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Thx for very kind words TM, tell you what, next time you visit HI, plan on you and yours spending your vacation At my place, even take you to my guerilla grow..deal?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

U for real..? i might get a vacation after the new baby is born in late aug.. probly stick aroudn for a while ..but my mom ...wants to always be grandma..ya know..so my gurl and me could use a good vacation..how the weather in the winter? rainy im guessing.. ive been out there as a kid, infact stayed at like a Hyatt Regency..shit wuz off the chain..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Srious bro. Winter here is mild, yes , lots of rain but also lots of sunshine, just less intense . You'll still get a sunburn though so bring your suntan lotion


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

ya well that might be perfect than..ive i can get a 2 more knocked out in 120days were on...vacation to Hawaii in the middle of my snow covered winter..sounds like gravey and i can sell that to my girl and grandma the babysitter no prob..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 26, 2009)

hehehe. Gotta go gang, gonna jump on a plane. Alohas


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there Dr. G. you be feeling like ur 10 feet off the ground with those ladies. hahahaha! her highness in particular!! LOL! the more I read about outdoor grows the more I wanna make that happen ...... hope ur plane ride was a blast .... walk on!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey tahoe, plane ride was nice an smooth, even had a few hotties as flight attendants
nothing like the women in your avatar though thanks for the kind words! All y'all inspire me to keep going in my journal. Everyone of you guys are awesome. Dr. Greenhorn thanks all of you from the bottom of my curing jars,excuse me, I meant heart


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 27, 2009)

I wish my heart was a curing jar...Filled with JoY!!! j/k. Dr. it is always a great pleasure to stop by your journal, even if it is just to read the chit chat. Gonna post some pics of all the HID stuff I got today, stop by when you can...peace brose cuervo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 27, 2009)

Thx boulder, when I get back to Kauai, I'll see what I can do about the pictures 
It was a hard day today, but also a very good day. I'd tell y'all what I'm up to and what I'm doing, but if I did that, I'd have to kill y'all. . J/k  

Aloha gang , the greatest viewing audience in the whole stoner world!!! 
I love you guys!! Till next time..... Waldo,..over and out.. JAh


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jun 27, 2009)

Holy Cow Dr. G....I haven't checked out your thread in about 10 days and it just blew up....(really enjoyed the Jesus/Devil grow conversation.) I'm not even sure I went back far enough! Between this, the Hawaii Growers thread and, Hawaii Nei, I loose track of what I've seen. You have an interesting following though.

The orchids are beauties...those are much harder to grow that cannabis...at least I think so. Thanks for sharing and being the awesome dude you are.

CV

Your orchids are lovely


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 27, 2009)

Dr greenhorn is probably the chillest dude on here.


----------



## Tunda (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya he is pretty damn cool


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 28, 2009)

Scheaaaaa mon he is da shit.... Where is the doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 28, 2009)

Doc is present and reporting for role call 

Im island hopping right now

Thx for super kind words my friends, your making me blush


----------



## Babs34 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Awww, pass the peace pipe mon. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi babs34,. Glad you hanging around,

Morning everyone!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 28, 2009)

Mannn my sis made dis kickass breakfast now im going swimmin in my pool beautiful day outside


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 28, 2009)

Make sure you got the "water wings" on so you don't drown now... Have fun!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 28, 2009)

Wat tha fuk iz dat supposed to mean water wings pshhh i can swim perfectly fi... SPLASH....bubble bubble


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 28, 2009)

Hehehe , glad to see all went well at the pool for you ninja.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

Look! There's a turtle in the pool.... wait, that's no turtle...everybody out!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya thanks doc all did go well but i gotta add more chlorine theres slime on the bottom it wasnt very enjoying dead frogs floating around with big ass spider on the edges i still got a lot of work to do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

morning gang 

I noticed my journal is all cake and ice cream, no shit talkers have entered yet. I welcome all trash talkers, if your gonna do it, do it to my face, not behind my back, bitches! Bring it but be prepared, cause I WILL OWN YOU....


To everyone else, I love you!!!

JAh


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

Pssst... Dr. G's feet smell.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

Hehehe

Reason I'm ranting is because I went to a rival site and people I thought was friends was talking shit!! Don't matter, I got 89 more !!! LOL. I can afford to lose a few fake friends

Thanks for staying trueblue, CJ, you are a true friend indeed


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

Loyalty is important and will always pay dividends with the right circle of friends.

Rival site? I don't think RIU has any real rivals.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

ROFLMAO

You are a very , very wise man.... No wonder I am drawn to you.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 29, 2009)

one love mon


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

Come to me!!! (hypnotic stare)


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn someone got the doc fired up. Who the hell would attackthe doc.
Brush it off bro.
This is my main hang out.
There are other places with good peeps and good info.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 29, 2009)

peace Dr G. others' agendas are always misleading. Live in your own soul and by your heart. best wishes ..... Walking On!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

Thx guys.... Water under the bridge..... 

You guys rock, thank you all!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

Living a negative life is like hacking games..... it only leads to hollow victories.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

Going back to Kauai gang!! Hopping on a plane now!!

There's no place like the comforts of home......

To the Hawaii group, Imua!!!!
To everyone else viewing, I love you!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

i see roots gang, do you?

in about ten days, these are going to soil......




it took me 15 minutes to load these pics.,....you'll have to wait on the others... sorry


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

I was gone for 3 days and never had to worry one bit about these clones making it.....use your aerogarden for clones, not grows....peace


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 29, 2009)

Dr. G, is as cool as the Floro tubes that I "used to" grow with.. great application for the aero garden and your clones. It is nice to be able to take cuttings and not have to worry about a thing. 

I know you have been bouncing around, and prob want some down time... but I just put a 1000watt HPS over my girls. Gonna take some pics tonight when lights go off, its too bright for camera to pick up anything... Posted the update in my journal


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll check it out... Thx for kind words my friend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

since you guys are the best stoner crowd in the best stoner forum ever, here's more pics!! enjoy everyone and keep having a lovely day...


----------



## Boulderheads (Jun 29, 2009)

Man look at the topsy turvy plant trying to fight gravity for the sun. An epic battle you have going on there my friend. Looks great. That one if the ground is going to make you a happy man for sure.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

thx man. that topsy turvy is also fighting nute burn  no shame in posting it though, we live and learn right? no one else perfect , even dr. greenhorn, but I learn from my mistakes and I show people so they can learn also......thx again for kind words, I am happy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> This is my main hang out.
> There are other places with good peeps and good info.


Missed this... You right boss , there are other places with good people, I am a member to few.. But RIU is my favorite.
Just wanted to clarify that so people didn't think I was a hater, cause I am not.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 29, 2009)

Those plants loo real nice do.
The topsy grew alot from the last pic i saw.
And your in ground girl is super model material.
I wish you a bountuful harvest.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

Thx friend..... I got good news...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 29, 2009)

and such good news would be ..... ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

I think my GDP that was getting raped by the insects will make it Tahoe!!! So we should get to see that one in action too....

The ganja gods have blessed me, my friend~Walk On~


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 29, 2009)

excellent. thanks for sharing that. All my best wishes for continued positive progress.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome on the gdp.
Hope it does you well.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

I knew you'd be happy

How's the wild, wild west today?


----------



## bossman88188 (Jun 29, 2009)

I got pulled over today.
In my 71 vw bus.
At least he did not give me a ticket.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow!! Awesome man. I'm jealous, a bus!!


----------



## Tunda (Jun 29, 2009)

Hope your flight went good bu. Here is a Puna Budder female just starting to flower i am feeding her with fox farms peace of mind organic and jamaican bat guano . This pheno is very stinky unreal hawaiian genetics. Maybe in couple months i can get some beans from this one for you my friend.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome man

Rice krispies was the bomb!! Weed was dank too!! See you come harvest time!!

Aloha my friend


----------



## doctorD (Jun 30, 2009)

just wanted to say hi to everyone. Glad you all here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey doctor , come out to the next one... We no bite

Was fun and safe.. Aloha  and thanks for passing thru my journal


----------



## lehua96734 (Jun 30, 2009)

hey my dear. mean thar topsy turvy thing you were telling us about. love it!
Yea, you and rice crispy treats! sneak away bugga!! but i am sure it wasn't only that, al those different kinds of herbs, shit!!
loved it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Aunty!! Was awesome yeah?! Cannot wait till the harvest cup 2009...

So good to see you pop in again Aunty, your blueberry was rocking!! I think that's what made me pull a 'houdini' and jump right into bed. LOL! Love you Aunty, you to smoke one for JAh , I go smoke one for Akua!!

One love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 30, 2009)

The hijack clones were doing so good in the aerogarden that I just finished transfering it into soil. I did so because I didn't want the roots getting all tangled up in the little holders... 


Also I manicured the topsy grow a little taking all the baby growth off in an attempt to boost the size of my future colas.... Sorta like 'lollypopping' in a way, if you can picture it....

Will take pics next week sometime so we all can see if I did a right move or a 'greenhorn' fuck-up.... 


JAh RaStAfArI....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

here is a few pics of my hijack mother. looks like spidermites and a few others have been hitting the "all you can eat" cannabis salad bar....
they are seriously making things hard on the doctor 

like I said, the hijack must be good, cause thats the only plant they are going for.....


there were more sites of damage but I put up just a few


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 1, 2009)

Damn doc that aint good wen u got dem lil heads on the bottom .u got sum spray to kill those lil fuckers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

heres some flora for all to enjoy.......pic of my baby GDP seedling too


remember blue hawaii?? well this is the vacant but still famous landmark, the Coco Palms......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

morning ninja..... yeah man, the doc is trying to figure it out...I think I finally got it under control though


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 1, 2009)

good mornin doc.
about to snap a b load of gdp.
love the pics bro.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

morning boss, thanks for kind words......

wish I had a VW bus..... lucky dog you!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 1, 2009)

I love my bus.
The funny theing is. I also have a dodge truck i have been making payments on for 6 years.
I never drive it. I take the bus everywhere.
And its always smokin from the inside.
I also have a 68 bug im workin on.
I post a pic of the bus later today.
Keep those beautiful pics of your island coming bro.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm envious of you....I love VWs....I had a kharmann ghia once , I'm not sure I spelled it right but it had the split baby windows and all the bells and whistles....my friend had a bus with the louver windows too, I think that's what it's called anyway...

sometimes hard to focus when your totally baked!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

dual 48's ring a bell?! LOL hahahaha.....memories


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

I just wanted to keep you all up on current events...

everymorning I go outside and I stress the branches of my topsy grow, every single branch.. supercropping and pinching all my plant growth. it is making a difference!! the thing with the topsy is that the base of your plant, which is the top, has the most noticeable growth.the bottom branches extend up and I bend them so they bypass the topsy container, it is nice and full at the top. the bottom, which is actually the top, grows and extends but curves upward in a way.....anyway, like I said, I been stressing the plant. the stress gives the branches "knuckles" and the stems come hella fat and the buds get way bigger and fatter too, I supercropped many of times before, I know the results. but the stronger stems will give added suppport when the plant starts putting out heavy colas......wouldn't want to come home one day and see my dogs all baked and my topsy all destroyed........on the ground

that wouldn't be good...

aloha my friends!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 1, 2009)

My son wnats a gia.
Real. Bad.
And i agree 100% on the bending.
Im excited to see the nuggies from that one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

hey gang! going on an excursion today.......scenic pics making a comeback!!! make sure to come back this evening and check in now.....


I'll try and get some good stuff on film, you guys deserve it!!

views are still climbing and picking up steam and all responses have been positive..... thanks guys!!



on a side note, I wanted to tell you folks the history on my username,....
I figured that I am always learning, everyday. I will never stop learning, the day I do, is the day I need to step back and re-evaluate myself.

greenhorn means an inexperienced person, and there is nothing wrong with that...alll the fun is in learning right?! greenhorn sure thinks so....

keep it green gang and spread the message of love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

aloha gang

enjoy the pictures......
remember fantasy island? this is the waterfall in the opening credits. Wailua falls. Wai= water, elua= two....... 2 falls

imagine if there was a guerilla garden somewhere down there.... 
*wink, wink* muwahahahaha

what's up with the choppers?? are they following me or something????!!!

peace gang


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 1, 2009)

You live in paradise bro.
Frickin beautiful pics.
I watched fantasy island when i was a kid.
I hope that chopper pilots wife is getting banged by a stoner.lol


----------



## wannabee (Jul 1, 2009)

thats the most gorgeous flower, beautiful paradise in hawaii, you're very lucky. I like your attitude, if more people thought like you, the world would be a more loving place.

Peace to you too.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

thx for kind words gang!!


aloha wannabee, welcome and I appreciate you taking the time to check out my journal  glad you enjoy it

you are so funny boss, who knows, I might be banging her allready!! LOL hahahha


j/k guys

JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

what I'm currently medicating with....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

Ummmmm, CJ, where the hell you at?? what, you went back and read the Obama thread and found out you don't like me anymore????

If it makes you feel any better, I didn't vote..

 One LOve


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, nice pics dog. Hawaii, throw a rock and hit a scenic place....

Obama thread? Heck, I didn't vote either... 

I don't care about your political slants....just base them on something solid.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

ahahahha!! *waves*

good to see you!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad to see you are back safe and sound. Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

I liked the explanation you gave about why you chose your name, and I feel that it is a great reason.
Well...this is what I call a "Boulder greenhorn" He is my oldest and was sleeping too close to me while I was outlining class notes..

The finger bite is from my pup...complete accident on his part, but lucky to still have my fingertip.

Rock on Dr.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

Ouch! 

nice dog bro!! and thx for kind words as always


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks man, he is the oldest of 3 pit's I own. All boys, Samson-3(the one in the pics above) Taz-2, and Griffin-1. Sometimes the house can be kinda crazy, but the entertainment these guys provide me everyday and the unconditional love makes up for all of it. If I ever make it to NorCal or somewhere with a ton of land I want to start a sanctuary for these guys.. too much bad press and ignorant owners. These guys are working dogs and need to be treated as such. They can't just be left in the house all day and expect them to be angels. don't mean to rant Dr. buy your such a good listener


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2009)

hey gang,.... I guess they are following me, just took these pics at my house

I'm on thier radar gang!! I feel soo flattered. I wonder if they think my plants look georgeous too...if not, thier just a bunch of haters

they better get a closer look if that is the case

once again, welcome to Waldo's World!! enjoy the ride!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

tight photos, tight nugs, and the loud and obnoxious chopper. WTF! Walking On!!!~~~ Dr.G .... simply awesome.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

thx tahoe for the motivation....


...

I told you it was gonna happen


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 2, 2009)

Ohhh we made him blush . Dont worry bout dat choppa mon izzzzz goin to be alright


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

ninja mon!!!

are you feeling irie??


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 2, 2009)

Ohhh betta than irie...... Waz the feeling u get on shrooms ? Infuckincredible thaz it ahahahaahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

allriiiight!!

keep it in a happy state then my friend......in fact expand your mind


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 2, 2009)

U can count on it doc !!!!!!!!!!!!!! U 2 smoke 2 joints mon


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd rather smoke one joint twice than two joints once.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 2, 2009)

great one CJ ..... recycling j's not on the menu! Walk On!~ 


CrackerJax said:


> I'd rather smoke one joint twice than two joints once.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay, mushroom time...enjoy!

That last one is the ancestor to store bought lettuce. See the similarities? it's bitter, I've tried it...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> That last one is the ancestor to store bought lettuce. See the similarities? ...


NO!

morning CJ. hey, I meant to ask you earlier, are the orchids in your avatar yours??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

......and I'd probably try the shrooms before I would touch that "lettuce" LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, that's my personal orchid pic. 

Believe me I identified that wild lettuce by keying it out ahead of time.  They said it would be bitter.... and they were right!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

heheheh

your orchids are lovely!! good job!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 2, 2009)

didu catch this reprint i have of some bridge ...it a George Summer piece ..big artist from the bay area that does alot of ocean oil paints...her she be.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

My wife wanted to grow some orchids, so i would dutifully pick up any I thought were interesting along my travels. After three years or so, I noticed they were constrained and showing black spots and a general malaise. So I asked "the orchid boss" about them, and she replied she thought it was bad to divide Orchids. I agreed and but added they still need room to grow. Then I asked her what was she feeding them. She replied, she couldn't remember. She was only giving them fert once a year! 

Oh I said.... now I have been married too long to make the mistake of telling any woman she is dead wrong. I suggested she let me take over for awhile and see if I couldn't nudge them along, since she is a very busy person. "I want to help"... 

Lo and behold. not too many months pass and she is like WOW!!! What did you do? 

I've been doing it ever since...at her insistence.

That's how you stay married folks... that's how.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 2, 2009)

my mom was a real shroom hunter, and carried her little book around with her ..... and re-checked things upon coming home. I learned a lot from her in terms of that kinds curiosity and research


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> my mom was a real shroom hunter, and carried her little book around with her ..... and re-checked things upon coming home. I learned a lot from her in terms of that kinds curiosity and research


Yes, that's the way to do it. Better to check thrice, than die once.

If I come across a mushroom, I always key it to the family and hopefully the genus. After that only a spore print can codify identification. Spore prints are mushroom fingerprints.....the only true way for unknown mushrooms...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

hey TM, I got it. that picture is SICK!!! much props to your homie!!

morning Tahoe, nice to have your presence

I said this before and I'll say it again,...you are a very wise man CJ


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

By the time I figure everything out they'll wheel me off somewhere I can't tell anyone....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

sunrise !!

no wonder my plant is doing fine.....must be my aumakua..

aumakua in hawaiian is/means family or personal gods,*ancestors actually* who take shape or form such as the mano *shark*, mo'o*gecko*, honu*turtle*,moa*chicken*.....well, you get the point. but they take form to watch over you and guide you through life.....

that lizard*mo'o*, must be one of my ancestors........


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 2, 2009)

our natural world is wondrous ..... thanks for sharing them thoughts and photos ...walking on!~


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice pics!! 

All I can say is I hope none of my ancestors come back as mosquitos.... sorry cuz.... swat!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry for the bad quality pics gang, but this is a plane that just flew over

helicopters, planes, ....what's next????

anyone??

by the way, my camera costed me 23 dollars...

se CJ, I'm a conservative too....LOL

I'll try to get better pics if he passes over again. he went over my house but ducked into the clouds when he spotted me trying to take pics


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

hope none of my ancestors come back as mosquitos too LOL

don't it look like a mosquito in the pics??? sorry gang  greenhorn photographer for sure


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

Is that a smudge on your lens?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

I said I was sorry  he aint coming back though *shucks* I know when thier coming....the native birds warn me way ahead of time..the plane scares em from thier homes and causes them to fly over my house. an early warning system of sorts...


GET TO KNOW NATURE, it will pay dividends in the end....right CJ?



also, greenhorn does have ears now ....... NOISE POLLUTION!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

Find the rhythms.... to find


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 2, 2009)

what up doc and cj.
i was trying to download the bus pics.
and it keeps telling me missing token error.
i tryed reporting it and get sent in reporting circles.
any ideas what im greenhorning.lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

hahaha LOL

morning my friend


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> what up doc and cj.
> i was trying to download the bus pics.
> and it keeps telling me missing token error.
> i tryed reporting it and get sent in reporting circles.
> any ideas what im greenhorning.lol



You received that message while trying to UPload from your comp to the site? yes? I've never heard of that error (there must be millions of them).


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ always the proper


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 2, 2009)

my favorite part is it give me a link to report the problem.
i do, then it tells me there was a problem reporting the problem.
to report that one and so on and so on.
but im token some gdp laughin about it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

ahahhahaha


hi mr. nice guy  didn't germ the kali yet ....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you checked your file extensions? Make sure it is .jpg or .gif and within size parameters....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

today might be a good day for another field trip...



hey boss,... if you loading multiple pictures, try loading one at a time... I get loading problems too all the time


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think i got it
pic 1 is the kali brain seeds.i mentioned earlyer.
PIC 2,3 ARE THE VEIWS FROM MY LIVING ROOM.
4,5, ARE THE AVOCATO GROVE.
6,7,8,9 ARE THIS GDP NUGS FROM LAST HARVEST.THEY ONLY TURN PURPLE WITH COLD OR PURPLE MAX.
PIC 10 1968 BUG.
11,12,13 MY 71 BUS
PIC 14, MY GERMAN WIRE HARIED POINTER. 80 POUNDS OF SECURITY.
HE DOES BITE, AND EATS SQUERELS,RABBITS,RAT,LIZARDS.AND KILLS COYOTES.AND I MEAN HE CHEWS THEM AND EATS THEM. THE SMALL ANIMALS NOT THE COYOTES.
THE LAST 2 PICS ARE THE OUTSIDE OF MY ROOMS.
THE HIGHJACKING IS OVER.LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

awesome pics!!! you are welcome to hijack my thread anytime boss!!! really 

thx for the pics bro


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 2, 2009)

dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahhahaha
> 
> 
> hi mr. Nice guy  didn't germ the kali yet ....


 
uh oh. Busted.lol
lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

ahahhaha


thats okay,it's all good!!

your pictures inspired me to go on a field trip for sure!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well in return. You have inspired me to put a girl outside.
I found a perfect spot in the grove. 10 acres already irragated.
I rent so just have to be careful.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

right on bro!!!
I'm still laughing about the mr. nice guy shit!!

ROFLMAO still ahahhaha


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 2, 2009)

Your the first to bust me.
That was fun we should make a game of it.
What forum is the stoner hiding on.
Wheres the hippie.lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

aloha gang...heading out on a field trip..

thank you to all my friends this morning, you all made my morning a wonderful one and I can leave the house with a smile on my face 

you guys are awesome!!! tune in this evening now.....remember friends, spread the message of love

JAh


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

It's all rain here...... enjoy and I'll c you in a bit...


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 2, 2009)

aloha Dr.G. glad you got that coco coir. aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

hi gang!! pics coming up.....

here's a few to start. took these just now.. man they sure love thier job... sorry for the quality again.. its really hard to focus on a moving target a couple of football fields away....

more pics on thier way........



and thx for the coco coir aunty! you da bestest!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you mooned them yet??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

no cracker, not yet

.....here's a wild bush growing in the valleys of waimea....


very beautiful, dontcha think?! ....but wait, there's more....hold on....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

sike!!!

they're bamboo..... cool yeah?! they look like some monster fucking colas!!!

ohhh man,...if only 

there's more.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

the island you see in the distance is Ni'ihau, the forbidden isle. the natives there speak hawaiian as a first language then english second. preserving the culture.. much respects go out to them. they live a simple life and travel by foot or horse. the island is owned by the Robinson family. the only island in HI to be owned by a person. the famous Ni'i hau shells are picked by the islanders off thier pristine shores.... I'll give you guys the supposed puka shell craze history about Ni'ihau shells in a minute... I have another set of pics but I'll save that for laters

JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

I was gonna type it out but it was too long. I figured I just take pictures... If ya can't see the words, please let me know


yes, I'm a lazy stoner 

peace gang!! please feel free to post if you like , if not, its cool, just keep on viewing....thank you!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

a few more pics to soothe the soul...

I also cropped my plant cause it was starting to stretch. might be the signs that it is heading into flowering soon. the summer solstice has passed and the sun is slowly but surely waning.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, those are some great pics. That multi colored flower looks like "Lantana". Very pretty.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks... I got pictures of waimea canyon.. the grand canyon of the pacific...I'll post those a bit later when there is less users on line


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay. i'll c u on the morrow. Keep looking up~!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

always my friend,....always

sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite!! nighty nite!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 2, 2009)

some pics...


enjoy 



wait....shit gang, camera died while I was loading pictures I have more...I'll post them later..stay tuned


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

hijack clones that were in aerogarden. transferred into soil


also a pic of the moon earlier in the day


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

enjoy


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 3, 2009)

So far I'm getting the feeling that hawaii is a cross between Florida and Puerto Rico or Martinique. Vegetation wise anyways... 

How far away is the canyon from you Doc? Perhaps the heli's are for tourists...or no?

I'm loving it.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 3, 2009)

wow doc amazing pics bro.
thanks much enjoyed.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 3, 2009)

said in my best Bob and Doug manner - beauty eh?! Walking On!~!~!~ MrG. love ur land and vistas. Let nature be your teacher (William Woodsworth)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

morning my friends!!

thx for the kind words

Hey CJ, I live on the opposite side of the island!! if the heli's in my area are for tourist, then the feature attraction of the airshow must be my garden


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 3, 2009)

Id take that tour.
Good morning doc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

hehehe why not take the V.I.P. package instead and get a close -up view and a personal handshake from the doc himself??? LOL ahahahahaha j/k

morning boss


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey Dr. G, all of your scenery reminds me when I visited Costa Rica in H.S. You have a beautiful place to call home. I would love to visit the Islands some day.. thanks for all the eye candy!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

...thx for all your kind words!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

......and visitors are ALWAYS welcomed...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll put some pics up later in the other thread Dr. G. 

Yah, that is some sweet scenery, let me tell you what.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 3, 2009)

Your the reason why that island is known as the garden isle haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

thx for kind words tunda.. good morning to you my friend!

what are you gonna tell me CJ???

pics in a second gang..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

....by the way, any of you guys ever play around with D.E. and forgot to wash it off then rubbed your eyes after????????



not good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

here ya go!!

sunrise in the garden isle with a morning mist... everyday life in KAuai..... *if you look closely, you can see the raindrops falling in the foreground*

GDP making a full recovery....thank you karma gods!! ganga gods too!!

keep the views coming gang!! I love it! thank you all


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm telling you what....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

Ohhh... ahahahhaa

helicopter just buzzed directly over my house just now... not gonna even bother taking pics anymore....unless I can get a good one!


edit: Oh, what the hell, I'll post it anyway.... if you look for the little gnat in the clouds, that is the helicopter. if you have a zoom feature, use it. you can tell its a helicopter. the thing in the foreground is my house roof...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 3, 2009)

Wasting fuel.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

total waste....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh oh, prescriptions running low, DAMN looks like the dr. has to go see the pharmacist today...


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jul 3, 2009)

Gotta stay medicated!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

Gots too!!!!


----------



## Tunda (Jul 3, 2009)

the only time i am not medicated is right when i wake up in the morning. and the few minutes it takes me to wake up and load my bong.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

yups! and if you listen to some nice tunes to go with your wake and bake, that combined with getting the daily RIU morning 'fix', its all good!!! how the garden stay doing my friend? going hiking today? should show the wonderful audience some of the scenic shots from the palis of OAhu.... just a thought


----------



## Tunda (Jul 3, 2009)

Been a little sick the past 2 days havnt had time to check them. Thank god for the rain the other day i was almost garanteed i woulda lost a few. went searching thru my pics cant find any good ones that dont show houses or any landmarks. I wouldnt want to post one that is too close to my crop just incase. i did find plenty of magic mushrooms on the trails but i havnt done that stuff since high school and dont plan on doing any. i took some pics tho.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah tunda, don't give away the garden of eden....the fucking fuzz is probably reading this and is just itching for your vista views! LOL .. keep those pictures in your camera where they belong! LOL nice shroom by the way! photos of random stuff would still be welcomed though. 

came back from the pharmacy..... all is good!!

medicating right now......


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 3, 2009)

nice pics and herb gotta say dat looks like sum good medication my friend


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 3, 2009)

I did not know magic mushrooms grew there. In the wild.
Thats awesome imo its the only other organic high worth doing.
Once in while of course.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 3, 2009)

yaa i heard they grow wild in woods and have seen a lot of wild shrooms myself when i got to my guerilla grow but u neva kno if they can kill u or not so daz why i stick to dem good ole libery caps dat grow out of cow shit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

Sup boss, sup ninja ..

Yeah man, shrooms grow super easy here. Especially in Kauai. The hippies pick em all the time


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 4, 2009)

HEY DOC CHECK THIS OUT. I THINK IM GUNNA TRY IT.
[youtube]a-wEPM1wpZQ[/youtube]


----------



## doctorD (Jul 4, 2009)

I remember back in the day going to the north shore to pick shroms and go back to the uh campus to party with all the co-ed's. Ahhhh good times............


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

hey doctor d !! good times indeed..partying with the co-eds at a uh party!! lol

thx boss!! gonna check it out right now.... your such a good pal man!


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

i know which ones are the good ones and which ones are the bad ones. used to pick many of mushrooms back in the day. my step dad was the one who taught me which ones were safe to eat. i used to make the most killer shroom tea 2 sips and your gone for hours sometimes laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

bring some tea to the harvestfest bro


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

I promise you its almost impossible to handle. Its all good until you have that bad trip then you will never want to do it again. i used to like just taking like 4 shrooms and then puffing a joint it used to make me feel stoned for like 8 hours.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah man, I hear ya.. never done shrooms yet to tell you the truth, scared I might picke the wrong one....I know, just pick the ones in the cowpies, but still........


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

not all the ones that grow in the shits are good bro. Make sure that the underside of the shroom is dark brown and the cap usually is beige sometimes a little golden or white. If you press the cap with your fingernail then it should turn blue after about 10 minutes or a dark blueish color. which indicates it is psychoactive. The shroom that grows wild on these islands are one of the most potent shrooms on the planet. scientific name is copelandiatropicalis. when i was younger i did all my research on it. Didnt want to get into anything i didnt know about.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

thx for the info hawaiian. never knew about the bruising...


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 4, 2009)

Ya i went with sum of my bois who neva shroomed before and im preety new to it 2 so they were asking me all these questions bout it and shit i had to do sum research myself. U gotta look for dat nipple.ay tundra i got a quick question ... If the gills of the shroom are dark gray are they safe to eat cause i heard if theyre black theyll make u sick and sum nice big shrooms i picked it looked preety dark under thier and i didnt kno if it waz safe or not so i tossed em


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey there folks .... I freakin love shrooms ...... as was said, the only other organic that I fits for me. grew some a while back. A really good site for background is erowid dot org. I still have some spores and spore prints that I took from my own. I love tea. like everyone saying though, gotta be safe - nuthin's worth losing life over. walking on!~~~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

morning my friends!! If possible, I'll try and look for shrooms tommorow morning and take a few pics....I actually could go right now but too damn lazy! had a little rain overnight so the shrooms should be out........


----------



## FrankRuzzo (Jul 4, 2009)

whats up greenhorn? n everyone alse
im new to growin n to this site n i was very appealed by ur threat. i hope i can join ur discussions n offer n take some valuable info. about the shrooms, im down in the SE region of the states n kinda in the country n around here i grew up pickin shrooms since i was bout 15. like it was saiod here before, not all ones growin in cowpadies r safe, but as long as their that white pale color yall talked bout n they r eather dark blue/ purple or balck in the bottom u should be good. also be lookin for a dark ring around the stim, if u get those ur in bussines! also check out my threat, any input will be appreciated. New to growing and to this forum


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

threat? hehhe you scared me...I was gonna tell you ya got the wrong guy!! LOL


thank you for coming in and stopping by Mr. Ruzzo appreciate you taking the time to check it out! I'll be in your thread in a minute. stick around and enjoy! welcome to RIU, where the bullshit stops and the fun begins!! have fun my friend

and info is always welcome here thank you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

by the way , before I forget, happy 4th of july gang. may everyone have fun and stay safe


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

random pics....

mynah bird.. very smart bird, like crows I guess....no crows here though

when bamboo goes wild..
some pretty flowers


a sickly plant that the dr. nursed back to health.... look at the bottom growth, then look at the top growth, my friend was neglecting it when all it needed was a little love

spread the message of love gang


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 4, 2009)

good morning and a happy,medicated fourth.
just token from a gas mask. For the first time.
It was pretty cool.strange but cool.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

morning my friend..cool coloring on the letters

must have been a blast toking from the gas mask.... speaking of toking, remember the song joker by steve miller band?? would be nice if a friend could download a youtube video of that on this thread..I absolutely love that song, that and all shades of purple!! LOL roflmao hahahha anyway I would load the video myself but I don't know how LOL thx boss


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 4, 2009)

YOU GOT IT BRO.
DONE
[youtube]nIHP9o6X6D8[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 4, 2009)

I JUST LEARNED THAT ONE MYSELF.
YOU JUST NEED TO COPY THE URL FROM YOU TUBE.
IT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIHP9o6X6D8.
DELETE EVERYTHING IN FRONT OF THE = SIGN.
THEN IN FRONT OF WHATS LEFT TYPE [youUtube] what you copied goes here.then type [/yoUutube]*.*
it still takes me a couple tries sometimes to get it right.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

thank you my friend!! you the best boss!!here's some pics for you buddy happy 4th of july bro!!

pic 1-3... the enemy...........



pic 4... ewwww!! gross!!! green waste LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 4, 2009)

That little bastard. Hes kinda cute though.
What was his sentence for trespassing?
I vote cattapolt to the next yard.lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

ahahahha


throw him in a rival growers crop! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

I just got an idea!!..... hey, S---- and the G--------.--- gang, what's your guys addresses again??????I got an early christmas present for you lamebrains ! LOL ... Ohh, wait a minute, I forgot, you dipshits can't grow for shit anyway..... no sense sabotaging your guys crop, y'all are doing a hella fine job doing that on your own!!! 
ahahahhaha LOL I crack my self up sometimes ,sorry guys

Roflmao 

* sorry for the hate gang, but they deserved it*


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 4, 2009)

Aloha kakahiaka, aunty here. happy 4th all, kailua beach was packed at 6:30 this morning already, all the ohanas making breakfast and the keikes still sleeping while the Kupuna have their coffee, sun rising on a beautiful day.
gonna pop in a picture I took yesterday. enjoy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

right on aunty! happy 4th to you too... wish I was there  Ala Moana beach park must be packed WIDE too eh aunty?thats alright ,96734 side stay better anyway LOL!! smoke one for me now and take care!! waiting on the pics!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 4, 2009)

sorry fighting this computer


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

right on aunty!! awesome pics of lanikai

for those who didn't know, this was the top beach in the nation at one time....a few times I think? 

anyways lovely pictures aunty!! thank you ! make sure you take your blueberry and share with the good people at the beach!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey doc, just wondering what your thoughts on those f#@@n n koreans.
And where they are pointing there damn missiles.
You know if they even tried the rest of the nation would destroy them.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

yeah man, I heard about that.... little do they know underground is a network of secret shit!! they can try to target us but we have shit here that people wouldn't even believe if I told them... in fact at mana on the west side of Kauai is a missle tracking range.... but seriously, there is a bunch of shit underground going on underground...ask the conspiracy theorists....in fact I'll tell you a spot..... halawa in Aiea, underground , beneath red hill..... I tend to just enjoy life and let things fall into place..... don't worry much, just trying to stay irie everyday...I'd like to see them bomb us though, be warned though, WE WILL OWN YOU KOREA!!! LOL plus a lot of koreans live here,....that would be unjust.... LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

gonna go out the door and set up for this evening.... wouldn't wanna miss the fireworks....might even have a big one I heard......


aloha and fire up joints, not missles.......one love


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 4, 2009)

Good deal im glad you guys are covered.
Im gunna toke one for ya right now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

thx for the back-up though bro...always good to know who your friends are in a fight...know what I mean?? LOL have a good one boss....see you this evening......I hope!! roflmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

one word gang......foilage 

enjoy!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

.....what do y'all think I'll get on the yield???

maybe an ounce if I'm lucky?????


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

fields of greens .....thanks for those updates ma man! looking fine in the sunshine ...... walking on!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

thx tahoe! kinda looking monstrogooey, huh


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

An ounce per branch I would say. Very nice my friend keep growing good meds


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

hahaha

howzit my friend.... want a wreath this christmas?? I think I might have extras.... LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 4, 2009)

ahahahahahahaha! absolutely! that seems to be in the next set of names coming out huh, gooey .... and my cash is on gooey of the monstro-persuasion  but  yur garden!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thx tahoe! kinda looking monstrogooey, huh


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

Brah a wreath would be unreal. What a great idea anyways just Checked my crops earlier they are looking fine. No monsters like yours but enough to keep me medicated for awhile I keep my plots small and very hard to spot from the sky. A friend told me that on the first green harvest ran out of funds. Then the Feds funded them again so they are still around. Just giving a heads up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

thx my friend ~Walk On~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Brah a wreath would be unreal. What a great idea anyways just Checked my crops earlier they are looking fine. No monsters like yours but enough to keep me medicated for awhile I keep my plots small and very hard to spot from the sky. A friend told me that on the first green harvest ran out of funds. Then the Feds funded them again so they are still around. Just giving a heads up.


 
hehehe
I'll make one for you this year...you like purple shades in yours? 

and thx for the word on the green bust....I mean green harvest


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

Brah lemme know when u come back down get some mean kine I like u sampo. And hell ya I like da purple shades heheh u so kewl man wish a met u before . Was up there for my cousins wedding about 7 months ago. Ended up picking opihi on the rocks outside the hotel I was staying, no moa that kine on my island. Was good fun up there beautiful island. Would love to get my hands on some Kauai electric all my uncles and auntys talk about.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on Kauai Electric too!!! LOL that was my very first post.....

" aloha, anyone ever heard of the strain kauai electric and if so, where I can get it?"

roflmao..... serious, first post! it's in the HI thread... no one answered me though... I was one newbie no one wanted to talk too!!! LOL memories...but that was actually my first post on RIU and I didn't qoute it word for word, but it was on the same lines..... if you snoop my history, you will find it


----------



## Tunda (Jul 4, 2009)

I can get it for u. A good friend of mine that I grew up with his family grows that strain on Kauai. He tried to bring me back seeds but the seeds got messed up cuz my friends sister hid it in he cooler with all the ice and the fish and opihis. If I knew back then that ppl froze their seeds before germinating I woulda tried to germ them but I figured they were dead and didn't even bother picking them up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2009)

that would be nice bro!! next time I see you maybe we can make something happen... I probably will be back in OAhu in a month or so...or maybe you come up here..we go pick opihi and limu kohu for aunty!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 5, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I figured the quickest way to get a rep. out here, whether it be good or bad, is to create a journal. Also, I can post like mad and not worry about hijacking threads


 That's funny right there...  deserving of a subscription!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 5, 2009)

DOC U GETTIN A VERY BOUNTYFUL HARVEST MY FRIEND UR PLANTS OR SHOULD CALL THEM BUSHES LOOK VERY HEALTHY AND ARE DOING GOOD ASS HELL  #1 TOSPY TURFY GROWA MUCH RESPECT MON  OHHH DAT HARVEST


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

hey there drg. thanks for them photos and the update. ur topsyturvy and your li'l bushforest is awesome. looking sweet. really love coming into your journal and hearing wuzzup ..... helicopters, planes, vistas, family and friends, special seeds from another island ....all really cool. never been to HI .... really should do that one of these days .... flights from Van. pretty cheap .... walking on!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> That's funny right there...  deserving of a subscription!


aloha!! thank you for checking my thread out Katatawnic! I appreciate it. hope you enjoyed and will stick around for awhile...


morning friends!! thx for the kindest of words ninja and tahoe!!


----------



## wannabee (Jul 5, 2009)

Great topsy turvy, i was waiting to see that, nice!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 5, 2009)

u gonna need a SMALL AXE to chop dem down


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

*






or how 'bout a min-chainsaw ..... fukin cool device of destruction in the wrong hands I'm sure *


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 5, 2009)

dat waznt da point at all


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

sry ..... zipping along with my sativa ..... mean no harm .... apologies ....


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia6Tvpj6dPw


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

of course .... many tanks ......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL !! thx for passing through guys! 

"if the 'shitstym' *system*is a big big tree, we are a small axe,..... ready to chop them down, ready to chop them the FUCK down!" 

Roflmao....nice gadget ya got there tahoe  

glad you liking the topsy guys!! can't wait till it fills out with buds, should be pretty!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

hi gang... got some pics to post but I am experiencing MAJOR lag....
I'll try again laterz...........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

here ya go gang!! enjoy


----------



## wannabee (Jul 5, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here ya go gang!! enjoy


 
Just gorgeous! Thanx for sharing those beautiful flower photos, Doc! Breathtaking. 

Some plump blooms will look gorgeous on the topsy plant too! yummmmmmm.

Keep spreading the sunshine. Peace.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

a garden for all seasons and for all reasons .... thanks for that DrG. Sweet pictures.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

thx for the kind words gang... just scored some kush that came all the way from kush county.....

damn I'm medicated right now....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

here ya go........


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay, now you're pissing me off.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm with ya on this one CJ ....waddya thik we should do to 'um ..?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

why is that, CJ??

kush on the left, ruderalis cross on the right


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

hey guys.....don't hate the player, hate the game!!!!

roflmao !! hi my friends


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 5, 2009)

I say we do a midnight raid Tahoe!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

excellent ....****bringing out the playbooks from highschool raids conducted in stealth mode^^^^^^^ I'll just dust off some of these .... adjust for modern technology ... and poof .... dRg is in the bag! hahahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

watch out for the booby traps on the ground now..... LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 5, 2009)

I will prepare myself accordingly....


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

booby traps....this is all i need


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

Roflmao.... wassup TM


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

bored and ripped...some more of the same..cant complain how u is


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

wait, not TM, I meant to say the 'knuckle' LOL

I'm keeping it all irie my friend


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

aahhhhhhaaaaahh ..... here we go .... boobie traps .... hmmmm ..... boobie traps ..... its a trick ....walk away ... its a trick ....DrG ....has us all sourrounded .... with .... with ..... boobies!!!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

holy sheet ive had dreams of that room


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

you guys got me blowing water out of my bubbler!!!!

Lmao!! you guys are fucking killing me! such great friends I have  much love and respects go out to you all this fine evening...


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 5, 2009)

ya Doc i took some pics of my jank cloner in my thread for ya.. just so u could see the concept.. good to be a part of ur thread my friend..


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

same here ... totally the best just to have fun in the community .... all the best ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 5, 2009)

....and good to be part of yours buddy!

both of y'alls....

just waiting on uncle crackers journal......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/68065-anyone-know-where-my-topsy.html


morning gang!! I wanted to let everyone viewing know that the topsy grow was done before , and that this is the very thread that actually peaked my interest!! hit the link and enjoy, my topsy turvy fans 

on a side note, fdd has other awesome threads too.... If ya interested in checking any of em out, just go to advanced search and type in 'tunafish'.....
lot's of awesome and interesting threads in there...
not kissing ass, just respect the hell outta the dude


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

Just don't make fun of FDD'S videos....


WooT! G' Morning!! I'm having a "not as good" kind of day. My irrigation meter box was hit by lightning two days ago. The entire panel was fried, breakers exploded, plastic melted, the works... Went to go replace it today and on my way back to get some tools I stepped on a velvet ant and caught a sting right in the middle of my arch. A righteous pain in the....er....foot. I didn't notice how much it swelled because I came straight in and packed a bowl and added some hash. I went outside again 30 minutes later and it's like I'm walking on a ping pong ball....  

Oh well, when it rains, it pours, then it lightnings, then you hurt your foot. Isn't that how it goes? 


Glad I got my plants watered manually today before this crud.

Dr. G. your pics made me make some hash yesterday,...... thvm!! Male hash but it's still pretty good. That's why males are kewl....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

hey CJ, sorry to here of your troubles, hope things take a turn for the better....

way to go with the males! I've even tried to smoke males when I was dry and jonesing!! LOL!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

It's all good. I only notice it when I walk.  I wanted to cut some grass today after I changed out the panel (hot by the way bzzz.), but no dice now.

So it's sitting and toking for me. Yah, with the males I've noticed that with good genetics the males make decent hash. I just trimmed them up and will let them regrow for a second batch.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn cj sorry to hear bout your day bro.
Hopefully a downpour of goodness is set follow.
Morning doc.
I made peanut butter cups last night.
I used like 3 grams bubble hash.and about 2 and a 1\2 grams gdp keif.
Super potent. So i wake and baked. And had those for breakfast.
*its a gunna be a medicated day.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

morning my friend  sounds hella potent! LOL

I'm trying to get myself medicated up too, as we speak.....

also liking the purple colors!! roflmao


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

Mmmm the BETTER BUTTER cups!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 6, 2009)

I think i may be over doing it.
I just stirred one in my cofee.
I am planning to open a mobile dispensery.
Hopefully within the next 6 months.
So me and the wife are learning to make more edibles.
I have done. Cheesecake,carrot cake, brownies, caramel suckers,
brownies,cookies.etc
the hardest part is making them potent,
and still not taste like plant.
I prefer to use hash or keif.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

ever seen cheech and chong's nice dreams?


Roflmao!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 6, 2009)

Love it.
I saw them live a couple months ago.
My cheeks hurt for days.
They were awesome. Highly recomend to everyone


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

hey fellas....I know I posted a waterfall earlier, Wailua falls, but who wants to see one close-up???

I'll be back in a bit gang....


 much mahalos for all the views.. keep em coming gang! even the quiet viewers, much love...
we have a saying on Kauai ~ " keep it, Kauai it" shhhh....so I can totally understand  LOL


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey fellas....I know I posted a waterfall earlier, Wailua falls, but who wants to see one close-up???


I'll drool over any HI photo! 

Kinda difficult to keep up with this thread. Lots of activity.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jul 6, 2009)

> I'll drool over any HI photo!


Me too! thats why this thread rocks!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank goodness Dr. G doesn't live in Bayonne New jersey....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

hey guys! just got back from hiking and I got a few pics... gotta charge the battery though...I'll post pics later this evening......and as always, thx for the kind words my friends 

hey CJ, what's wrong with Jersey??

LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey guys! just got back from hiking and I got a few pics... gotta charge the battery though...I'll post pics later this evening......and as always, thx for the kind words my friends
> 
> hey CJ, what's wrong with Jersey??
> 
> LOL


Nothing...but Bayonne is a hole.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 6, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> booby traps....this is all i need


 *Tsk, tsk...oh the shame*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

it's a man thing 

happy to see you still following my thread babs! big hugs go out to you..


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it's a man thing
> 
> happy to see you still following my thread babs! big hugs go out to you..


 *hehe...quick response there.*
*What can I say? "Men" *
*Someone had to throw a little morale into the mix. ---I can be a real pain in the ass.*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 6, 2009)

--and throwing a big hug back your way---


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

I know....heheheheh,....remember?? LOL 

its all good!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

by the way BAbs, still waiting on a PM of what you look like....*wink,wink* LOL

thx for the hugs!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 6, 2009)

*There goes your chance for a sneek peek..........HAHAHAHA. LIVE FAST.*


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 6, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *What can I say? "Men" *


Can't live with 'em.... can't live with 'em.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

well aint I lucky...probably less than 10 chicks in all of RIU land and 2 of them participate in my thread......you guys , I mean ladies, are making me blush again,,...

thx ladies!! us guys need you! 

dry rash sure dont feel good.....  if ya know what I mean LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 6, 2009)

hey man, Wilt Chamberlain aint the only player breaking records...

greenhorn has hidden meanings behind it too.... not just inexperienced, ever hear the word oxymoron? ahahahaha

yes, the dr. could pass for a chick magnet at times... LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you sure you are not the Wiley Coyote type?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

I spent the last 45 minutes trying to load pics and when I went to send it to post, it got erased!!!ARGHHHH

well, I'll try again....here's some pics to start with

pic 1... fern gulley 

pic 2... flower,....duh! 

pic 3... natural stairway....wonder where that leads too?? garden of eden??? 

more pics coming a little later.....stay tuned now


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 7, 2009)

Is that a flower in the middle pic???????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

could be.... also pertaining to your last question,.... I'm a 50/50 hybrid of the chick magnet chicken and the sly, wily coyote.... an F2 offspring actually......many different phenos in the dr., that's for damn sure....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 7, 2009)

Just don't go hermie on us okay?


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Dr. G,

This thread is huge! You're like the club owner at the door, greeting folks, making sure everyone is comfy, slappin backs, pinching butts. The flower pics are gorgeous. Budman is on his way to Cali and we have abandoned our guerilla grow. No way I can haul 40 gallons in there every other night. I'm happy to just keep to what we have here at home. Hopefully now he can start sleeping thru the night. Thanks again for your help. For everyone who only knows Dr g on-line...he's even better in person...a sincere gardener. Aloha!
CV


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

thx for kind words celtic!! I'm blushing again.....hehehehe
and make that 3 chicks that are folllowing my thread...Damn, I'm a pimp!! LOL

sorry to hear about the guerilla grow celtic...hopefully karma will take a turn for the better, I know it will, you guys deserve it!! take care!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 7, 2009)

Celtic, next time you are planting where water is tight, use some water absorbing crystals. Sounds techy and foreign but the one I use is basically a starch. It can hold many times its volume and slow releases it and can rehydrate over and over hundreds of times. Completely non toxic. Just mix it in your soil and you could easily cut your watering by half to two thirds. Then you can sleep.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

on the eastside of Kauai, a 20 minute hike in. very easy, beginner trail. lots of tourists and locals spend the whole day here hiking, swimming, having a picnic, and/or just plain hanging out and having a good time. enjoy my friends!!


----------



## Tunda (Jul 7, 2009)

Sheit Celtic bummer about the guerrilla grow hopefully rain comes through. I'd haul the water LOL thank god I have water crystals in my mix went up a couple days ago and they are all fine. Then it rained yesterday so I probably don't need to visit for another 2 weeks to feed and water. Dr g is a pimp jus don't tell his chick tho heheh nah Jk . I hope your GDP plant does well didn't know how great that bud was until I got some from my friend recently and those nugz are very dank probably nicest bud I've seen all year. Keep up da good work hawaiian


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

heheheh, yeah gang, don't tell my girlfriend I'm a pimp or else she won't let me log on to RIU anymore......I would have to go undercover and sneak behind her back and log on when she's not looking
Roflmao


thx for kind words bro....it's raining up here too. thank the rain gods!! just for you hawaiian, GDP starting to spread her wings........ 


I might end up putting her in the winter journal...after I harvest the hijack and the big plant, I will end this journal and start a new one....this one is getting long! LOL!! thx for the views again gang!! you da bestest!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 7, 2009)

hello and good afternoon, to all.
THE GDP IS THE BOMB.I JUST GOT SOME FROM NO CAL.
FUNNY THING THE NUGS I JUST BOUGHT. CAME FROM MY GDP MOTHERS, MOTHER.
SUPER TASTY.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

hello buddy! yup, love GDP..

mothers mother, you say.....so you a MILF hunter too, huh Boss. don't worry, I wont tell your other half....LOL


----------



## cph (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice journal!! You live in a beautiful place. I'd like to make it to Hawaii eventually.
I'm going to do some reading to get caught up on your grow. Good luck.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Cph, thx for stopping in pal, appreciate it.. take your time reading, and I hope you enjoy it!! mahalo


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 7, 2009)

That little girl of yours is lovely.
And those pics doc.wow man.
You do live in paradise.wonderland.
Speaking of wonderland. Has anyone seen the previews for the new alice in wonderland. By tim burton and johny depp as the mad hatter.


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> on the eastside of Kauai, a 20 minute hike in. very easy, beginner trail. lots of tourists and locals spend the whole day here hiking, swimming, having a picnic, and/or just plain hanging out and having a good time. enjoy my friends!!


Such beauty!  How about non-tourist areas?  My fiance grew up on Oahu, and talks about the great places that tourists don't know about, and how he'll one day get to show me these spots. We were planning on going to HI right after his deployment (he should be home in about 6-8 weeks), but our roommate baled on us and left a financial mess for us to clean up, so our trip is now put on hold indefinitely.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

never seen it bro....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Such beauty!  How about non-tourist areas?  My fiance grew up on Oahu, and talks about the great places that tourists don't know about, and how he'll one day get to show me these spots. We were planning on going to HI right after his deployment (he should be home in about 6-8 weeks), but our roommate baled on us and left a financial mess for us to clean up, so our trip is now put on hold indefinitely.


 HI KAt...lot's of beautiful hidden Hawai'i too....I'll take more pics today....you guys have inspired me again. and if ya ever drop into HI Kat, let me know


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 7, 2009)

small update guys and ladies..
the daylight hours are slowly waning and when september comes, HI will be in 12/12 mode outdoors, which basically means if you grow outdoors, your going 12/12 from seed. that's why sativas work better in the winter here. they continue gaining vertical hieght as they flower so you can get a better yield than if you was planting an indica outdoors. but what we normally do is we manipulate the light a little so we can gain some size before flowering.. so planting indicas in HI during short season is cool too.. we just bring the plants out in the morning in thier pots and when the sun goes down, we bring them inside where there is light.....saves on the electric bill.  also if you planted your ladies in the ground, all you would have to do is hook up a light so it shines on the plant after sunset or you could use a flashlight and interrupt the light cycle so it doesn't get straight 12 hrs of darkness.....also winter in HI is some to lots sun, moderate to lots rain, and temps ranging from 60- 80 degrees give or take...unless you live in higher elevations, so in other words, there really is no winter in HI. rain is our snow....

we do tend to fight mold alot though, that's why some strains get a hard time here...


anyways, enough with the chitter chatter, I just wanted to let y'all know that I started germing some beans today gearing up for my next grow...

beans are 2 kali brains, 2 skywalker, a few mystery seeds my good friend gave me, grown outdoors in KAuai, and a few aurora beans as well....also I have the GDP seedling and 2 hijack clones heading into the short season too.....should be an awesome winter


----------



## Tunda (Jul 7, 2009)

So stoked a trainwreck bagseed plant I have just showed sex, it's a girl. Please god don't let it hermie , even collected pollen from a male today think I'm gonna dry it and use it this weekend to make a cross .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2009)

right on bro! I like the trainwreck. good smokes.. I took some pictures of the north side today but I stay charging my camera right now.. just some scenic stuff.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2009)

hey tunda, the pollen, that's trainwreck too?


----------



## Tunda (Jul 8, 2009)

The pollen is from a puna budder male. Gonna cross it with a puna budder female and maybe with a big island sativa strain to get some hybrid vigor. I also think the real trainwreck is only in clone only so I don't think there is males. I'm sure there's female seeds of it. I also have a hashberry male I was planning on making crosses with also.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thx for kind words celtic!! I'm blushing again.....hehehehe
> and make that 3 chicks that are folllowing my thread...Damn, I'm a pimp!! LOL
> 
> sorry to hear about the guerilla grow celtic...hopefully karma will take a turn for the better, I know it will, you guys deserve it!! take care!


okay girls, aunty here with the REAL low-down on Dr.G. and CV can back me up on this. HUNK!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> okay girls, aunty here with the REAL low-down on Dr.G. and CV can back me up on this. HUNK!!


ahahaha
thx for the kind words aunty, but why you lie for?! I think you meant to type PUNK not HUNK!!! LOL

make that 4 chicks gang!! greenhorn is pimping $$$!!
Lmao!!

pictures coming up gang!! alohas!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll release pictures slowly throughout the day/evening....here is a few random shots to start..

pic 1... represent! 

pic 2... I saw this and thought about my good pal crackerjax...had to snap this one. go ahead and use it if you want buddy, it's yours  if you don't want it, screw you! LOL j/k friend

pic 3-4... hanalei pier also known as "black pot beach" .. hanalei bay was another number 1 finisher for best beach in the nation..  

pic 5-6... north shore island life gang! lots of proud fisherman here... 

more to come laterz,....stay tuned 

JAh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 8, 2009)

you guys remember the song Puff the magic dragon? well according to the song, he lived in a place called Honalee...well, that's wrong!
here is the real Puff the magic dragon and he lives in a place called Hanalei! Honest. if you look at the outline of the mountain, it is in the shape of a dragon. also if you can see that little mountain in the back poking out, that's Bali Hai ( makana ridge), made famous in the movie "South Pacific" I believe.

I also included Lumaha'i beach also located on the north shore. made famous in movies also.. "gonna wash that man right out of my hair" ring a bell? Mitzi Gaynor??


the hotel you see is the princeville hotel located in guess where?? Princeville  this is looking at it from across the bay...hanalei bay

and last but not least, taro fields in hanalei. most of the states taro comes from here and obviously, you can see why..

okay gang, that's it!! next pictures will be of BUD PORN!! I PROMISE!!.....sometime down the road....Holla!!


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 8, 2009)

Aloha Dr! Baller pics as always.. you never disappoint. Stop by my thread tomorrow sometime.. I made my own topsy turvy for my tomato plants. Hope the work.. maybe you can toss me some advice once you see my design. buenos noches amigo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

hola boulder! thx for stopping by and kind words... gracias! I'll check your journal out now.

here's some pics to look at gang! enjoy and buenos noches everyone!!

holla if ya feel like it!


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 9, 2009)

Wowwie!! Look at the momma in the ground!!! She is going to be very generous come harvest time!! Gonna go take some outdoor pics and the topsy turvery, hopefully have them posted within the next 2 hours. Peace, da boulderhead


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

Morning and aloha everyone! well I finally found what was eating away at my hijack. motherfuckers!! found 4 of them by/on my plant!! I thought copper supposed to kill them..hmmm wonder if 'choreboy' is selling "fakes". selling scrubbers and trying to pass them off as copper scrubbers... shit!  Oh well, considering all the problems I encountered with the hijack, I will still get a pretty decent yield, just nothing like the trees fdd are growing.  oh, well..... the dr. ALWAYS learns from mistakes  and there's always next year!! Watch me now.........


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 9, 2009)

Did you put beer out? Gets them every time  Although conversely it does attract homeless ppl.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

No , I didn't  I know, I should have listened....does wine work? don't got beer..LOL

I salted those bastards too, they deserved it. they really did a number on her*hijack* I am sad this morning....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 9, 2009)

I have never heard of wine, so I'd have to say no. No bier? Unsubscribed!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL I drink, just ocassionally. If I start getting tipsy, the player in me comes out....NOT GOOD!!


ssshhhh....don't tell my sweetie, but I drink when I go to the bars/clubs  Did I tell you I am a aspiring musician?? Sex, drugs, and rock and roll!! hahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 9, 2009)

Everyone should try and be a musician at least once and know what it is to have dreams crushed...

I'm the same way with bier. I don't get a personality change but I just don't enjoy the feeling of being drunk. I drink for taste and nothing else. 
Next time you are at the store just buy some cheap arse terrible (american) bier. Fill a petri dish type container and leave it near the base of your plants.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

I will buddy, and thanks 

and yes folks, it aint easy being a musician....ya do get laid alot though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

....and yes folks, the dr. is loyal to his lady.... that's why I can talk like this....Greenhorn did have a former life though.....ahhh, memories.. *sigh*


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 9, 2009)

The doc a lady's man. Naaah. That smooth talkin islander no way.jk


----------



## wannabee (Jul 9, 2009)

i for one, am happy to hear that lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

morning guys! good to see y'all dropping in! thx gang much love


----------



## Tunda (Jul 9, 2009)

Dr g the somas as are doin good none of them even showing sex yet they are like 2 and a half feet tall. Must be sativa all my other plants pretty much started flowering. My fricken g13 labs quicksilver fem freebee turned to be a pure male. Did a search and found that I was not the only one to get male female beans from them.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

that sucks on the quicksilver beans bro.. glad to hear about the soma though! I might start some of that soma myself... got any pics?? by the way, morning bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

wannabee said:


> i for one, am happy to hear that lol


I just figured out on my own that I might have another female viewing.... that makes 5!!!  woot woot!!

keep em coming ladies!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 9, 2009)

What up doc just gotta say.
*you da man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

thx buddy! what are friends for? who the hell can get Mr. nice guy*boss* mad? 

keep it irie my friend


----------



## wannabee (Jul 9, 2009)

lol.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 9, 2009)

I had to leave that thread. I was smokin too much.lol
you kept him nice and fired up though. Freakin hilarious.
All i know is hes not worth a flight to europe.
My broke ass couldnt squeeze a ticket out anyways.
And if i could it would be to come toke with you.
Sounds like a hell of a better time to me.
And im not afraid to bring hash and nuggies on a plane.
When i do come that way.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 9, 2009)

*well, who else would be a rabbit?*


wannabee said:


> Lol.


made me laugh. 
My dog does bad things to rabbits.


----------



## cph (Jul 9, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I had to leave that thread. I was smokin too much.lol
> you kept him nice and fired up though. Freakin hilarious.
> All i know is hes not worth a flight to europe.
> My broke ass couldnt squeeze a ticket out anyways.
> ...


You guys had me cracking up over there!! I still laugh just thinking about how pissed he got.

It sounds like I would much rather ride in your cars than his anyway. I've always wanted an old VW van. They are real hard to find around here, and when you do they are either way to expensive or need to much work.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 9, 2009)

i should be able to post some pics a little later. So very irie right now. smoking some herb called "Goo" Buds not very big but the potency is there. all popcorn nugz very potent and sticky.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 9, 2009)

cph said:


> You guys had me cracking up over there!! I still laugh just thinking about how pissed he got.
> 
> It sounds like I would much rather ride in your cars than his anyway. I've always wanted an old VW van. They are real hard to find around here, and when you do they are either way to expensive or need to much work.


i went with the need too much work.lol
it was solid rust when i bought it. with swag carpet interior.
i will be restoring it forever. mostly cause i drive the hell out of it.
my son is going to drive it to high school next year.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 9, 2009)

ThAnks for the love gang!!

I love you guys!!

And wannabes, I thought you was a wannabes magician! Lol

much love and aloha my friends... You are all awesome!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2009)

morning gang! 
minor updates again.......

well it rained heavy last night and I was a little worried about the big plant I have because the branches are so long that if it gets wet, it sags BIG TIME! imagine when it starts getting buds on it!! but so far , so good. the stakes I am using are doing thier job... I think netting will be a MUST though..... when the buds start packing on, the branches are gonna need all the support it can get!! hijack is doing fine, other than the slug issue. stinks good too! the topsys doing fine, that also has a nice stench.... germinating beans I mentioned earlier.... and on to the GDP seedling...when I made the medium for the pot, I started with 2" of perlite in the bottom, then I put 2'" of soil on top of the perlite. then kept alternating mediums till I got to the top......I don't know why I did this,....just bored, I guess. anyways, the GDP is really taking off! wonder if the way I made the medium had anything to do with it???? anyway, when I do transplant down the road, I will be sure to take pictures so we can all see what was going on down there..... also the 2 hijack clones I made are taking really well. aloha and JAh


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 10, 2009)

MORNING DOC,
GOOD TO HEAR ALLS WELL IN PARADISE.
JUST FOUND THIS VIDEO.LMAO

[YOUTUBE]fZcs1SHVbz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cph (Jul 10, 2009)

Good morning gentleman. Afternoon for me.

I did the same thing when I transplanted to my bigger pots. Just not quite as thick of layers as you did. I'm glad all is well!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2009)

morning gang! afternoon to you cph, 

hey boss, nutz yeah?! 

no wonder we only got to watch sesame street! LOL where you think I learned to be a pimp??? from the count, of course


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 10, 2009)

THE COUNT.YES THE ORIGINAL PIMP.[YOUTUBE]TJxKvwMIVtA[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]6Qc9MMMoyec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2009)

gotta learn how to count that allmighty dollar!! 

roflmao I'm so glad you are on board my friend, if ya ever left my thread for any reason, I'd miss ya too bro....


but I don't ever see that happening!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 10, 2009)

aloha and what a nice day it is today. lucky oe', you had rain yesterday? small kind on my island. love your pictures, my dear. you stay safe my dear. aunty loves you. oh yea.. LIMU KOHU!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2009)

heheheh aloha aunty

this weekend I going down to the beach ...I'll talk to the uncles and auntys down there and see what I can do about the limu kohu  gaurantee I go grab some for you aunty!!! I'll send you over some Hamura's saimin also... you come to Kauai, you gotta eat at Hamura's, if not......shame on you!! LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 10, 2009)

greenery .... gardens and scenery and vistas .... oh ... and ... well, snails .... hey, ever had snails Jake? no no no ...I mean in a restaurant. Walk [email protected]@!!!~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 10, 2009)

hey tahoe! good to see you stop by buddy! got some pics of some medicine I just picked up...loading pics right now....


here ya go...sorry for bad quality pics, but I really suck at photography. maybe I should take a class or something..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> snails .... hey, ever had snails Jake? no no no ...I mean in a restaurant. Walk [email protected]@!!!~~~~


morning tahoe 

you mean like escargo?? nope, never did..I can't see myself eating it. but I do eat alot of things that people would consider gross. lots of different ethnicity in HI so you get to see alot of cultures....that's where the pidgen*broken* english comes in......different cultures and languages coming together and learning english.... it becomes a style all its own after awhile.... pidgen english


and my names not JAKE!!! LOL

 and blessings


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 11, 2009)

looks like some 1 will be all irrie at the beach.. TM


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

morning TM!! yup ,buddy

looks like a beach day today... heavy on the medication too!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

great pics ... looks like some great meds .... 

the Jake thing was a quote from a tV show .... just thought it was funny ... sorry to confuse you. I had it rattling around in my brain, and then I laughed and then I wrote it down .... hahahaha! stoner .... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> morning tahoe
> 
> you mean like escargo?? nope, never did..I can't see myself eating it. but I do eat alot of things that people would consider gross. lots of different ethnicity in HI so you get to see alot of cultures....that's where the pidgen*broken* english comes in......different cultures and languages coming together and learning english.... it becomes a style all its own after awhile.... pidgen english
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

hahaha..... I was just pulling your leg my friend 


can anyone read palms?? check out the first pic and tell me my future please .......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

hahahaha .... actually I have your finger prints ... so .....you're toast ...! hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh oh.....busted!!!

roflmao


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

more planes boss .... more planes LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess you told me my future , huh Tahoe.....

heavier survellance and more manpower *alice, shoot the moon!!!*

lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

but wait .... there's more. If you call in the next twenty minutes, we'll give you this ....stuffff .... for only another 29.99$ a happy wanderer today ... the mind is free to wander ..... where you mind wandering today?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

I tell you what Tahoe.....other than CrackerJax, you're the only other guy on this forum that can have me scratching my head?*clueless* and and leave me stumped *feeling kinda stupid*... heheheh

my minds all gooey if that's what your asking!

roflmao again


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

all gooey .... welll good for u! its all perspective. everyone has there own. and its always changing cuz there are no two moments that are identical. Memories, thoughts and experiences are all flows of energy. Find the flow and find the energy. I'm Flowing On!!!~~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

I see.... you been watching Abraham ~ the secret behind the secret , too huh 

I feel ya Tahoe !!and I'm flowing on with ya buddy! Wheeee!!! woot woot!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 11, 2009)

Good morning all my friends. How is everyone.
Just wanted to say hello.
I headed out to rosarito mexico.
I am taking an small ax and a big knife.and gdp.
I love mexico. It has just gotten real friggin dangerous.
Im taking my truck. So i can ram anyone.that gets to close.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

y'all gotta get this....pretty cool stuff. opens your mind a little 




by the way, today is UFC 100!! I'm starting to get a boner  it's all good though! my girlfriend is getting horny too......GSP is on the card tonight ladies.....

go Thiago Alves!!!! LOL



hey boss!! morning buddy. hope you having fun south of the border!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 11, 2009)

I've had identical moments, I just can't prove it, twice.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL ....no proof necessary. your imagination thought s and energy is all that's needed! We;ll take it from there thank you. Your soul is of no use to use. We merely need a vehicle to transport our people to a safer place.  walking on!!~~ 


CrackerJax said:


> I've had identical moments, I just can't prove it, twice.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 11, 2009)

All these are going up mouka today. Some mango and some double gum females from seed and a couple of other clones i came across.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

awesome hawaiian!! they look really nice! have fun and be safe buddy! yeah bro, take pics of the Soma 

keep it Irie , my friend

by the way, it's fucking raining cats and dogs over here


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha..... I was just pulling your leg my friend
> 
> 
> can anyone read palms?? check out the first pic and tell me my future please .......


 *You will be sending some primo bud to Babs in the NEAR future. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 11, 2009)

but the package won't arrive, and it will end up in Tahoe's stash ..... many thanks to the spirits of HI. Walking On!!!~~~ 


Babs34 said:


> *You will be sending some primo bud to Babs in the NEAR future. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 11, 2009)

Y'all crack me up!! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

ALOHA

here is some pics I just took of my 2 hijack clones and the GDP .. also a while back in my thread, I mentioned growing in flats...well, here it is. the bottom layer is perlite, then I covered that with earthworm castings then covered the castings with organic potting soil. so this is another thing we can look forward too. only thing that sucks is that I'm starting from seeds clones would be much better but seeds is all I got right now. Oh well, this is my very first run so things can only get better..

also, the secret to dr. greenhorns sucess.....my million dollar indoor operation!! dont be jealous gang!!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 12, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> but the package won't arrive, and it will end up in Tahoe's stash ..... many thanks to the spirits of HI. Walking On!!!~~~


*...but you already have a good stash. *
*Where's the love here? *


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Morning Doc...educate me a bit on the hijack and GPD, will ya?*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 12, 2009)

Morning Doc and gang (yes, a gang, a ghanja gang)....

I'm loving your pics doc...Hi almost looks like a lush tropical island located in the Pacific.... almost.

Has anyone ever come across a leaf on their plants which is both *white and green*? I'm not talking about a dying leaf or over watered. A regular thriving leaf which has chlorophyll missing on a percentage of it, which is otherwise completely healthy.


----------



## cph (Jul 12, 2009)

Good morning, and fat bowls for all!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> also, the secret to dr. greenhorns sucess.....my million dollar indoor operation!! dont be jealous gang!!


I think you may have over payed.. jk haha



CrackerJax said:


> Has anyone ever come across a leaf on their plants which is both *white and green*? I'm not talking about a dying leaf or over watered. A regular thriving leaf which has chlorophyll missing on a percentage of it, which is otherwise completely healthy.


No, but you've got me interested. Are you going to show us or are you just teasing?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 12, 2009)

Heh, here it is.....


----------



## cph (Jul 12, 2009)

~scratching head~

I've never seen anything like that.. Genetics are the strangest things. Was it the only one?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, the rest of the plant is very normal and green green green...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

morning gang!
never seen that before CJ, I'm scratching my head too?? Maybe the rain caused it or something. don't know

hey Babs! the GDP was from seed. GDP is clone only but just so happen I got some seeds of GDP. should be feminized, we shall see. it's growing really great though. It's amazing that it survived! when it sprouted, bugs ate the cotlydon leaves, so I thought it was a goner! but it survived.the hijack is fdd2blk's creation. last time my pal went to Cali this past christmas, I sent him on a mission to find fdd's hijack and my pal came through! the hijack clones I have is from a female that is currently trying to flower. by the way, it's my first time running the hijack. after a few tries, I think I'm gonna get this strain down. 

thx for all the love again , my friends!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

....and yes Cph, I think I payed too much for my indoor set-up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

hey Cracker, by chance, were those 2 leaves stuck together then seperated? everyday, especially when it rains, I have to check my plants to make sure the leaves are not stuck to each other due to the wetness. sometimes they get stuck together and mend like that. then I will pull them apart and it kinda looks like what you got going on.........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

..............or you could have the " Michael Jackson " strain.. 

I know, I'm evil 


I was j/k guys 

*sorry Mike*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought the same thing. Not about Michael Jackson (that would be racist lol), but no the leaves haven't been messed with and don't match up either.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

I tell you what then, when you harvest the plant, send all the buds from that plant to me and I will let you know if they are okay or not.......wouldn't want my friend getting hurt or sick in any way from mutant crops. and if they are any good, I'll let ya know! hehehe


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 12, 2009)

what up, and good morning.
CY, THE BIBLE BUY JORGE HAS PICS.
OF LEAVES THAT TURNED PARTIALLY ALBINO.
I' LL SEE IF I STILL HAVE THAT PAGE.LOL
AND IF IT GIVES A REASON.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

morning buddy. drink any of the water yet?


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well aint I lucky...probably less than 10 chicks in all of RIU land and 2 of them participate in my thread......you guys , I mean ladies, are making me blush again,,...
> 
> thx ladies!! us guys need you!
> 
> dry rash sure dont feel good.....  if ya know what I mean LOL


Yeah, well at least your S.O. hasn't been deployed for the last eleven months. 

And what is it with ladies not "coming out" nearly as much as gents RE: growing?! I'm sure there are more men that grow pot than women (between the risk and "taboo" factors, I'd say it's more of a "guy thing"), but even with a ratio.... where are the lady growers?! We need to unite, I tell ya!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

some pictures.....

the hijack looks kinda like a baby christmas tree. if you look closely, you can see lots of damage on the fan leaves. damn pests.... it's all about location gang!! I'll get those bastards back on the next grow, trees will be so damn big, they gonna start moving house and go in the nieghbors yard 'cause there will be to much foilage for them to eat. they*the pests* will start looking at themselves and say ~ "fuck this guys! you gonna have to pay me extra to even begin thinking of fucking with that plant! those are FREAKIN' HUGE!!! I'm outta here! those plants are scaring me!!" LOL 

also a few topsy pics. you can see what the stressing did to the stems. lots of knots in them.

enjoy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Kat. if ya ladies ever get a gang going on, let me know. I'd like to be the first guest speaker..... services would be free of course, but we do have to talk about fringe benefits though


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hi Kat. if ya ladies ever get a gang going on, let me know. I'd like to be the first guest speaker..... services would be free of course, but we do have to talk about fringe benefits tough


Yeah, you'd like that, wouldn't you?  Whose fringe benefits.... yours or ours? Or is it a "collective" you're proposing?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

it a win win thing, ya know 

we will all benefit, and If I dissapoint, I still have buds!!! that will make up for any shortcomings. hahahaha


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]QdT_vOncqRQ[/YOUTUBE].
WHAT UP, HERE IS A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR THE DOC AND EVERYONE.
I HAVE A COMPUTER GEAK BUDDY. WHO HAS SPENT 10 YRS ATLEAST DOWNLOADING EVERY TUNE. LIKE 40,000 SONGS AND VIDEOS. 
ANYWAYS I COPIED A BUNCH TO MY EXTERNAL HARD DRIVE.
I HAVE GOT HOURS OF BOB.
SOME GREAT VIDS TOO. WILL POST SOME IF YOU WOULD LIKE.
YOU ASK IF I HAVE IT. ILL POST IT FOR YA BRO.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

hey boss, the video won't play....is it just me?


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 12, 2009)

My bad.
Most of my stuff is just the music.
Digging for the vids as we speak.
I just came across some so called rare recordings. Not vid though.
But great raw sounds.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

beautiful garen dRg. many thanks for those photos. some challenges and some progress. overall.....walking forward and buddage is in the queue! Growing on my man!!~~~


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 12, 2009)

Wassup doc, damn those pesky bugs!! I find I have fan leaves that are chomped on everytime I go to visit my girls. Not all the plants, and usually on the upper leaves. I have just been pinching them off as I see them. No more than 5 from each plant. That topsy plant looks funky man!! I know I said I was gonna post pics of my DIY topsy, just haven't done it yet.. boulderhead been busy around the house. Knocking down some walls and what not. Funny thing is I can take pics of something that is a couple miles from mi casa, and can't rem to take pics of something hanging in my backyard...tomorrow I promise!! +rep, just becuz you da man!!

Bossman, your friend sounds like one of mine..2X400GB external hard drives filled with tunes..love BOB, we want BOB, we want BOB!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

thx for the kind words fellas! rep coming your way when I can too boulder. gotta spread the love first. looking forward to your topsy bro. take it easy


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 13, 2009)

dem ladies ladies are coming along brotha.. ya the vid wont play fo me nietha but i think we all kno how it goes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

hey ninja! it's been awhile. good to see you still following brah, keep it Irie my friend!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 13, 2009)

well maybe its like the plants ... they hide their privates longer too .... but hell ya ....let's have more growergirls join the forces! Walk on!!~~~~ 


Katatawnic said:


> Yeah, well at least your S.O. hasn't been deployed for the last eleven months.
> 
> And what is it with ladies not "coming out" nearly as much as gents RE: growing?! I'm sure there are more men that grow pot than women (between the risk and "taboo" factors, I'd say it's more of a "guy thing"), but even with a ratio.... where are the lady growers?! We need to unite, I tell ya!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> well maybe its like the plants ... they hide their privates longer too ....


at least that's what they like thier wives to think... don't they got personal time to release everynow and then???  j/k KAt. kiss-ass


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good morning.
It is not a vid.
Just the music..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

hey gang! in the next few weeks I will be making a raised bed for veggies and stuff. even make a journal out of it. just not sure if I will put it under grow journals or under gardening....hmmmm I will keep you all updated. I will start it in here though *this journal* then move it when this journal ends. I say by Oct/Nov . that should be harvest time. I will also have a winter outdoor grow journal too. not sure if I should put it in grow journals or outdoor. we shall see.............


morning Boss!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]sBqTObgRng0[/YOUTUBE]
I WAS NOT A REGGAE FAN GROWING UP. MORE METAL HEAD.
THE LAST COUPLE YEARS I GOT HOOKED.
ANYWAYS HAD NOT HEARD THIS. 
I ENJOYED IT. THANKS FOR THE RECOMENDATION DOC.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

You Da Man!!! thx Boss!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

it's just a start 

now all I need to do is come up with a iconic logo and some choice graphics and designs and I'm all set!!

hahahaha


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

Is that like writing your name in you under wear?lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

who wears underwear?? LOL

commando buddy!!!

that and some tape ....ahahhahahaha


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh damn.
You so crazy/!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

I recommend using blue painters tape

whatever you do, do not use DUCT TAPE!!!!! LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ooh the paper cuts.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry to burst your bubble Boss, ...but it don't hang that low.... thx anyway for the compliment though  ahahhahahaha


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 13, 2009)

Aloha kakahiaka. what a great day it is. Dr.G. your green thumb is truly awesome. love ytour topsy turvey thing.
Randoms garden must have had an effect on you,LOL. 
I was in your old stomping grounds yesterday,took some pictures to make you happy to be where you are now,LOL!! erbun spraw!!
have a good day my dear, stay safe.
and stop flirting with all the wahines. you player you!!
aloha,Ro, aunty loves you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

AWESOME AUNTY!!! memories.. I lived right there gang!!! right below the foothills of Camp Smith!! Aiea is my hometown!!!! thanks aunty. I got a tear in my eye..... I miss home.......LOVE YOU AUNTY!!!!

by the way gang, that is Aloha Stadium in the background. also in the background is Pearl Harbor.....


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 13, 2009)

knew you would get a kick out of them, mahalo.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome friggin place. I AM A HISTORY BUFF.REALLY INTERESTED IN WWII.
YOU SEE LOTS OF PICS OF PEARL HARBOR.
BUT NOT THROUGH THE NEIGHBORHOODS VIEW. 
VERY COOL PLACE TO GROW UP DOC.
THANKS FOR SHARING THOSE PICS LEHUA96734.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah boss. if you look out in the middle of picture, but off to the right hand corner, that little white thing you see in pics number 3 and 4 is the arizona memorial.. the ship is underneath it. till this day, it still leaks fuel....


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

Still leaking fuel.
Wtf. Cant the government get it out.
I cant believe enviromentalist havent made them do something.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 13, 2009)

The dirty little secret (literally ) is that the ship ran out of oil about 15 years ago and now they pump it from under the dock through a hose into the ship....for the tourists.


----------



## doctorD (Jul 13, 2009)

I live in aiea and have a great view of pearl from my place but havent been to the Arizona in a long time so I went about a week ago and now i remember why i havent been in so long. I is a strangely powerful place and as I stood looking at the list of names on the wall and noticed all the men that survived the attack to live a long life but when they did died they wanted to be laid to rest with the men they lost so long ago and were now with them again I was over taken with an emotion I cant explain. I didnt know anyone that gave their life that day but I did shed several tears that day for what they gave me. It will be some time before I can go back I know this because im starting to get chocked up just typing it.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 13, 2009)

Killer story bro.
Thanks for sharing that.
Pearl harbor and the doc are two main reasons.
I want to come out there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

hey gang!

I think you just may be right CJ....

that's a touching story DoctorD.My grandparents lived through the whole ordeal. I can't imagine being in a state of war.... CrazyTimes

and thanks for the KIND words Boss...if you ever make it out here, you won't be disappointed my friend, that, I promise


----------



## godsgarden (Jul 13, 2009)

glad to see and hear your doing good. nice plants. you can tell u give em choke aloha. haha shoots cuz 
stay up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks GodsGarden....good to see you up and running again!!aloha my braddah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

morning gang! have some pics to show y'all but the camera is charging so I'll post em later in the day... 

anyways, I am able to get an aquaponics system where you raise fish in the resevoir and you have plants growing on top. the fish poop* fish emulsion* supposed to feed the plants. pretty cool stuff. self sufficient too. you can eat the fishys later also...... I was wondering if I should get it?? any comments???? I am unsure yet.

anyways, the hijack has a real nice top cola going on right now.... it just started flowering a few weeks ago so it got a ways to go...the hairs are really long and smellls really good.... I have a picture of it..the top cola. can't wait till it starts swelling in the later weeks!!! also found another snail by the hijack...what do you guys think about using straight up snail bait???? never used it before.... is it healthy enough to use near the sweet maryjane?? is it healthy?? does that shit kill the good bugs too???

I did use the beer like you said to CJ, but the fucking dogs loved that shit! they mopped it all up!!!! Arghhhhh


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

hey man .... I have something called Alaskan fish emulsion and that's what I start my girls on ....its been good. Gotta have superior aroma management equipment and skills ..... hehehehehe ...... snails? roast 'em and eat 'em ..... hahahaha! predators of snails? birds, mice? weasels? birds? ok said that twice .... interesting challenge .... not sure what else to say. I like beer too. but not after the dog has drunk it ..... walking on and far far away from THAT one!!~~~~


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 14, 2009)

what up doc.
damn snails. and thirsty dogs.
i havent heard of that type of grow. may be interesting.is it a large investment?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

hey guys, I use fish emulsion too Tahoe. the smell reminds me of something the Dr. is very familiar with, but we're not gonna go there!!!!! LOL !! but yeah, it's hella fishy!! 

it costs about 3 Franklins...not too much, I guess. figuring once it's up and running, it supposed to be easy to use. gotta watch the ph though. hydro is surely not my cup of tea...I gotta learn sometime though, right?! but, I think it's like 30 site or something. used for growing veggies really, but I'm sure it could be used for the herb...if you check craigslist and go to the kauai area, it's under garden or something....I'll try to see if I can pull it up.....


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 14, 2009)

doing some reading and searching on your snail problem.
this vid has a couple tips. will keep looking for dif methods for you.
[youtube]n_plQKnARMI[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 14, 2009)

this is just wrong.
[youtube]gtM0Y3YihAU[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

hey, thanks buddy. I tried the salt ring around the plant, and it does work, but it rains so much overnight over here that the salt dissolves.ever heard the song 'Misty Morning' by Bob?? I think he was talking about Kauai..anyways, I will try the bark method though...I'll let y'all know if that works. as far as collecting the slugs by hand.....I do do that but what I do is like you said earlier boss,, catapult them into the neighbors yard!!!! when they're not looking, of course  heheheheh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

WTF are they doing??!!! LOL

and whats up with the love song in the background??!!



You Crazy Boss!!! ahahahahaha


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 14, 2009)

heres one more for ya bro. this guy has some good tips.
[youtube]5ibZmmz38uU[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

awesome video bro. I am gonna go that route. the video actually helped. I would've put the snail bait right next to the plants!! LOL I will use cinnamon too. make it a daily routine in the evening along with my waterings... gotta check out that copper tape too. should work. thx pal!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

what are they doing? well, the momy snail and the daddy snail love each other very very much ..... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> WTF are they doing??!!! LOL
> 
> and whats up with the love song in the background??!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought he was checking her oil or something... you crazy too Tahoe LOL

ahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

greasing 'er up more likely .... nature is soooo awesome .... I can't believe I made a career out of it .... and now this hobby ..... too friggin amazing! Walking on into the bliss of nature!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> what are they doing? well, the momy snail and the daddy snail love each other very very much .....



thats fricken hallarious.
and your welcome doc.
any time.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 14, 2009)

bossman..SICK!!! i would fricken freak if i saw a african snail that big.STEP ON IT, STEP ON IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

some pics 

the cola is the hijack.....

some pictures of supercropping.....

pictures of my hijack clones and the GDP. notice the tight nodes on the GDP. I took these pictures this morning. I have a few more pics to post. I will post them later this evening. should be some cool stuff......

stay tuned


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 14, 2009)

those hijacks are amazing looking bro.
that stem seems to have healed nicely.
those gdp's look just like there momma.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

just snapped these guys!! can't the motherfucker leave me alone allready?!! I think I must have banged his wife, gang  he won't fucking quit!! 


anyways, thx for kind words Boss........

and I stuck him the one finger salute again .......


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 14, 2009)

Fuck it bro. Next time camo up.hide real good.(to avoid being caught)
turn the paintball gun up. See if you can paint his ass.
Dont listen to me. I am a bad man.lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

hey man ... plants r looking sweet ... excellent work for you ..... planes .... yea .... wtf is with that ... looks like a tourist plane kinda? but I don't know these things .... maybe they want you to think that .... regardless .... plants are looking awesome.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

next time he comes, I'll let loose all my pigeons...... that should take care of him,.....huh CJ  I didn't forget!! a peace offering, of course


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

that dude comes by once to twice a week. but not to worry guys, I am way under my plant limit. If they were to come after me, they would be coming after a medical patient following thier weak HI laws. they have nothing. If they did try and get me, I would assume they would come close to harvest time.... let me do all the work and they try to benefit at the end..... fuck that guys!! but if they came, they would be sorry. the Dr. would open up a whole can of worms!! Did I tell you I do alot of reading?? Especially on the laws...

anyway, thx for the kind words Tahoe!!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 14, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Yeah, well at least your S.O. hasn't been deployed for the last eleven months.
> 
> And what is it with ladies not "coming out" nearly as much as gents RE: growing?! I'm sure there are more men that grow pot than women (between the risk and "taboo" factors, I'd say it's more of a "guy thing"), but even with a ratio.... where are the lady growers?! We need to unite, I tell ya!


 *We just don't wish to downplay their green thumbs.*
*Let's face it....whatever they do, we most often do it better.*
*Doc, it's a female thing...smile. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

you are participating in my thread.....I am smiling!! 

Hi Babs!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Yeah mon...and being a smartass to boot. *
*Doc....don't you ever sleep? Need I grow you an indica?*
*::eww, perish the thought:::*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

If I go to sleep, who's gonna make sure all the ladies on my thread are doing fine??


if it was all guys, it would surely be a different story....my activity bar would be only somewhere near 25% - 30% tops !!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay here is some pics to start. 

I wanted to make these hijack clones turn into some motherplants, so I supercropped them. I wanted them to bush out and throw out lots of tops. but this damn hijack stems are just to thick! I ended up breaking it clean in half! I had it good at first, but when I checked on it an hour later, it was standing straight up again, like it was on viagra or something ....anyways I went to bend it a second time and thats when it snapped... and broke in 2! so I just taped it back up together. hope it still survives. well at worst, I topped it...... other pictures to follow..stay tuned this pictures are before I snapped it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

okay gang, second set of pics...

this is after the damage and bandage job. I will be sure to give updates on it. hopefully it will perk right back up * fingers crossed *

one more set of pictures coming..... drink some milk and cookies and come back in about 15 minutes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay....grand finale!!

I figured since the damn stems are so tough and don't wanna cooperate, I'll just LST them...... hows my awesome LST job, mean yeah?! fits right in with my indoor set-up!! LOL ...

much love for the views gang! still rocking and still motivating me!thx everyonekiss-assthe Dr. appreciates it very much.
also much love to the silent viewers too!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

Mrs. Greenhorn is gonna be mad tomorrow morning when she wakes up and can't find the dental floss....



Mrs.~ "honey, you seen the dental floss?I can't seem to find it..."

Me~ " Huh?? What??? you know I don't use the floss sweetie.." *wink, wink* 

Mrs.~ "okay honey, love you."

Me~ "love you to babe." *wink, wink again*  

ahahahaha


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thats it doc.get kinky on those girls.tie em up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

You know!!!


Roflmao! Ahahahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 15, 2009)

Loving the pics Doc.... sorry to hear of the breakage. 

I placed my big male afri away from my grows and was having trouble keeping it upright on windy days. My problem was solved by a banana spider who quickly moved in after I moved the plant and webbed the top to a big oak tree. Natures string.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

So the spider actually helped you? You know what? I hate you 
I have webs on my plants, but it's from spidermites... Not good.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 15, 2009)

You need to get a flower garden going and get some ladybug action on those mites. 

Yah, a Banana spider is a big boy too and its web is like cartoon strong.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

What do they do, attack the flower garden instead? What kind of flowers


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 15, 2009)

I find if I grow flowers near my plants, they bring in the predators. You can purchase a mess of ladybugs online to help you out, but the best way is to develop a flower garden. If I find a praying Mantis, and it is close by, I'll move it right onto my plants as well. Bio control is a good way, and it's all out there in your yard. You just have to funnel them to your grow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

I see. Well this weekend I am cleaning yard so sounds like a plan.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

when you say predators, you mean good guys right?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, I mean the good guys who predate on those pesky mites.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Okay here is some pics to start.
> 
> I wanted to make these hijack clones turn into some motherplants, so I supercropped them. I wanted them to bush out and throw out lots of tops. but this damn hijack stems are just to thick! I ended up breaking it clean in half! I had it good at first, but when I checked on it an hour later, it was standing straight up again, like it was on viagra or something ....anyways I went to bend it a second time and thats when it snapped... and broke in 2! so I just taped it back up together. hope it still survives. well at worst, I topped it...... other pictures to follow..stay tuned this pictures are before I snapped it


 *See what I mean? You gotta have that touch. ::*
*You broke it completely in two??*
*This, I have to see. I hope you can mend it with the bandaid, but.....I dunno.*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Ackkk....show us your pearly whites. *
*----Morning. *


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So the spider actually helped you? You know what? I hate you
> I have webs on my plants, but it's from spidermites... Not good.


 *Q-tip them with rubbing alcohol Doc....I swear by it.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

morning gyus....and ladies!! 

cool picture CJ, almost spooky! yikes!!

and thx for the tip Babs, I will make that part of my morning routine, checking for mites and swabbing it. and as far as breaking the stem in 2, I know, I was a little too rough, but the ladies like it like that sometimes!!..... and you wanna see my pearly whites???? here ya go..  hehehhe

here's another one for you BAbs... 
ahahahhha


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 15, 2009)

preying mantis are awesome.
i used to keep them in my flower room.
problem was i had no bugs for him to eat.
so i feed him lady bugs.
if you do lady bugs. make sure you put them out at night.
that way they get comfy. and make it there home.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

morning Boss. I will get them, but I think I will seek them out in the wild instead of buying them*ladybugs*..they look a liitle different here though. the native ones have a dark green/torquoise shell. other than that, all the same..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 15, 2009)

Check out this link Dr.G.... a trap for ladybugs...find an area of them and set this trap out and then go back and transport the house....to your house.  Might be easier than running around with a net, although the net sounds fun!

http://www.bugspray.com/catalog/products/page599.html


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 15, 2009)

Dr. G don't worry about breaking that branch. I went out and checked my storm damage today, and the plant doesn't look like it skipped a beat. I took some aquarium tubing out and made a better clamp and propped the branch up with some nice V shaped sticks. Put a splint on that thing I bet it will be fine by the beg of the week! Cheers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

thx for the link CJ!

Hola mi Amigo!! thx for the words of support Boulder! and thx for stopping by..also your plants are looking really good!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Might be easier than running around with a net, although the net sounds fun!


 
heheheheh
funny you mention this CJ, back in the day, Jackson Chameleons where all the craze in the 90's. and they came to HI and started living in the HI wilderness. anyways , I used to catch em. what we used to do is go hiking up in the mountains with a binocular and a very long stick and look high up in the trees for them. I was very good at a it. I would spend all day catching em . to the point where my neck would ache and hurt just from looking up!! man, those were the days. but getting back to the story, I would have to catch crickets to feed them so I spent hours on end in the fields with a net, catching crickets. it started to be a chore after awhile...so I stoppped. I sold those bad boys for $45 to $75 bucks a pop!! males went for more cause of the horns..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 15, 2009)

Man, you'd need a net for crickets..they just don't stand still! 

Mon, u shud see the size o me pole I can knock lizards out o da trees mon, yah I can.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

then I'm also an entrepeneur....I made cages/homes for the Jackson Chameleons and sold them for $50 -$100 bucks a pop depending on the style and size/shape....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you have any now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

No....but when I do go in the woods, I check for them...haven't seen em in awhile, haven't really searched in awhile too. they died out as a Fad, just like POGS. POGS was HUGE in HI. We had many shops just selling Pogs, specifically,....like baseball cards , in a way....I had lots of those too, POGS


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Thats it doc.get kinky on those girls.tie em up.


 Boossman, the Dr. is kinda kinky himself LOL! nah Ro, jumping in to join the fun you guys are always having. thats why i love this thread, Dr, so much fun, something to laugh at and lift the soul. big mahalo to all Dr. G.'s family at RIU!! amazing Aloha from all of the 'ohana.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 15, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> boossman, the dr. Is kinda kinky himself lol! Nah ro, jumping in to join the fun you guys are always having. Thats why i love this thread, dr, so much fun, something to laugh at and lift the soul. Big mahalo to all dr. G.'s family at riu!! Amazing aloha from all of the 'ohana.


from what i can gather.
You had something to do with making the doc as cool as he is.
I loved those pics you posted.
Imo there are few places as beautiful.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

thx for KIND words gang!!! I love my RIU family!!and yes, Lehua96734 has a special place in my heart!! she is the true meaning of aloha... you all are!! thx gang!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 15, 2009)

Lookin real good brothaman ya my computas been actin up a lot soo im using my girls laptop. Gotta do wat u gotta do to follow diz kickass thread


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 15, 2009)

Did nay notice.
This thread passed 1000 posts.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 15, 2009)

Some bubble hash i came across. Wanted to share this pic with u guys.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 15, 2009)

ANYONE REMEMBER THIS MOVIE.
[YOUTUBE]MnuRQR-3Ui8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

thx for kind words ninja mon!

nice looking hash Tunda, I jealous!!


hey Boss, I don't remember that, LOL but 1000 posts, yipee!!! 

thx everyone, y'all kick ass!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 15, 2009)

ALL I WANNA DO http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZclddLcOYYA


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

heheheh

funny video mon, I wanna bang on the drums all day too now!!
LOL


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 15, 2009)

hahahah I love it highfly, made my night!! 

thanks doc!!! I just updated my journal, got some new indoor pics coming and that DIY topsy pics I promised you years ago... I applogize, I have been consumed with school the past few days, and I love it. I have been learning how to use Flash and I can't get enough of it. Boulderhead


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

right on boulder! be checking your journal out in a minute...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *See what I mean? You gotta have that touch. ::*
> *You broke it completely in two??*
> *This, I have to see. I hope you can mend it with the bandaid, but.....I dunno.*


 
 I know......it didn't mend back

I have a topped hijack now.....but it might be a blessing in disquise.... I hope.....

I still got the touch though.......don't think otherwise...........so don't unsubscribe now ladieskiss-ass hehehehheh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2009)

it's not that bad... could be much worse...


I actually think it looks like it got alot of potential....we shall see


stay subscribed gang!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 16, 2009)

She will be fine.
I have broken my fair share of branches.
And i mean more than my fair share.hehehe.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 16, 2009)

what??? You broke a branch?? Unsubscribed you spasssssz!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2009)

hehehhe thx guys

well today is the day that is really good but really sucks for me.....I got a job!! LOL

well, I always had a job, but I work on and off in spurts, So, looking at my activity bar, y'all can see what I been doing for this past month, SHIT!! hahaha Nah, but really I gotta head out the door in 25 minutes and while I am very happy to be busy working again, it sucks 'cause I got used to being a lazy ass.....Oh well, not everyone can live the life like CrackerJax.......LOL see y'all this evening gang!! please feel free to leave comments or what not while I am gone...... 

don't cry ladies, I'm not leaving, just logging on less......


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 16, 2009)

HERE IS A REQUEST BY OUR HOST.

[YOUTUBE]MGuE0C8x4-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 16, 2009)

CrackerJax worked for seven years straight once without so much as a vacation....when and if you hit your economic stride, just put the head down and bull it till you can't take it anymore...


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been working full time since i was 14.
Lots of hard labor.(and hard drugs).
I like working. Just not to make others rich.
I want the fruits of my own labor.
Thats the goal for me anyways.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 16, 2009)

What, are you some kind of American or somethin?? 

Oh dude (puff puff) that was soooo American (puff).


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 16, 2009)

Your right! Im better now. In fact
bombs are flying people are dying.
The whole world is going to hell!!! But how are you.
Im feeling super!!! So thanks for asking.
All things considered i think im feeling gay.


Puts a smile on my face everytime.
Also adam sandler and jack nicholson. Im so pretty. Lmao


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 16, 2009)

I ordered the "Russians are Coming" through Netflix. That movie always take the edge off for me... Everybody to get from street!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm back home!! finally! but I got more news.....10 hour days, 7 days a week!! FUCK! I wanted to go back to work, but sheesh, not be in a relationship with work! I only like to flirt with work...... Oh well, my plants are getting big and fat!!

still was a lovely day though


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 16, 2009)

I DONT WANNA WORK I WANA WATER MY PLANTS ALLL DAY
made dat up fo u doc hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey thx potninja, I will use that in my signature, ...once I learn how. Lol

but I will bro, I Like it!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, fix the spelling though... Lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 17, 2009)

With the crumbling economy and signs of it getting much worse, I want you to CHERISH that schedule. Put a good chunk away every week without fail.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello, hello,hello good morning.
How is everyone today


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 17, 2009)

morning gang! out the door in 10 minutes.... Sore today, but other than that, it's all good! and yes CJ, the dr. is putting a big chunk away to save for a rainy day!!have a great day everyone! One Love


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey man ... hope you had a safe and productive day. And that you can come home to relax and chill to find that new energy for tomorrow. Walk on brother!~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 17, 2009)

thx Tahoe..... the good thing about working all day is that when you come home and burn a fatty, you get really Irie!!! pics later tonight gang..........

stick around


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 17, 2009)

ohh mnan wut a day..its been sweltering hot round these parts..sup doc..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 17, 2009)

hey TM , I been in the sun all day too! It's hella hot!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 17, 2009)

I took the coolest pictures of a rainbow this morning,....will post it later, gotta water the ladies first, and burn some more , of course


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know......it didn't mend back
> 
> I have a topped hijack now.....but it might be a blessing in disquise.... I hope.....
> 
> I still got the touch though.......don't think otherwise...........so don't unsubscribe now ladieskiss-ass hehehehheh


 *--expecting to see 2 HUGE bush's within the next few weeks---*
*um, that didn't sound right.*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> CrackerJax worked for seven years straight once without so much as a vacation....when and if you hit your economic stride, just put the head down and bull it till you can't take it anymore...


 Retired after only 7 years? Clue me in.....I'm game.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> With the crumbling economy and signs of it getting much worse, I want you to CHERISH that schedule. Put a good chunk away every week without fail.


 *Does my pocket change count? *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 18, 2009)

well, pictures tell the story...what a moron! I didn't have my camera with me and all I had was my iphone,....so I used that. Never took pictures with my iphone,  didn't know that I was holding the damn thing upside down!!!! Arghhh!  by the way....

.....they call me Dr. Greenhorn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 18, 2009)

.....if you stand on your head and look at it, it's way cooler, trust me


----------



## cph (Jul 18, 2009)

No worries man!! The pics look great. I'm on my laptop so I can just flip it instead of standing on my head.

You mentioned a winter grow a few pages back, sounds interesting. Whats you weather like in the winter? Around here there isn't anything alive outside after the end of Nov. HAve a good day at work, I have to go in soon too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 18, 2009)

Babs, I didn't make enough in the 7 years to retire, but it was a foundational block towards that goal.  Yes, your pocket change counts  Absolutely!

Dr. G. , pics look great despite the neck strain.... download Irfanview, it's a free program that can turn those around for you...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 18, 2009)

cph said:


> No worries man!! The pics look great. I'm on my laptop so I can just flip it instead of standing on my head.
> 
> You mentioned a winter grow a few pages back, sounds interesting. Whats you weather like in the winter? Around here there isn't anything alive outside after the end of Nov. HAve a good day at work, I have to go in soon too.


hey buddy, winter in HI is very mild. evrything is alive, temps, at the lowest, are around low 60's....highs in the 80's. lots of rain but also lots of sunshine too. if there is a difference between summer and winter, it would 'the rain' and 'lower temps'....if you live in higher elevations, it gets colder though...it snows in HI by the way, on the two volcanoes on the Big Island. you can snowboard in the morning then go surfing after lunch....also 13 max daylight in summer, 11 max daylight in winter... so varience is only 2 hrs. between solstices. maryjane is an annual, but with the right strain, it can go more than one season in the ground here....I have a friend who had the same tree in his yard for years!!! promise!! he just keeps re-vegging it...cool shit  thx for kind words and have a great day


morning CJ


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 18, 2009)

.....in fact, the big plant I have is a seed from the very tree that my friend had in the ground for years....that's why he cut it down, it got seeded.....would've still been going if it wasn't for that.....that's probably why it's growing so big....it is pretty much a native strain allready.... used to the lower latitudes and chill attitudes....LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 18, 2009)

This thread is way too quite.
Its creapin me out.lol
Lovin the island bro.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 18, 2009)

*"Morning"*
Bob Marley & The Wailers 'Could You Be Loved' video on CastTV Video Search


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 18, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> This thread is way too quite.
> Its creapin me out.lol


I was thinking the same thing too!! LOL

love the video Babs! thank you!!

since No real action happening right now, I'm gonna start some action on my own....I'll be back with some pics.....hang tight gang!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2009)

and this would be the main reason why this thread has turned into a ghost town.........these shoes were definitely made for MORE than walking....

more pics coming up.....if my camera doesn't die first!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2009)

Size 12 by the way, ladies  *wink, wink*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2009)

here's some pics to start...the buds are starting to fill up......topsy and the hijack


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2009)

little comment on the hijack since we on the topic....the one that got topped is doing good and the other one that I started to LST is doing fine also. it aint really LST'ed anymore though. the stem is just way to strong!!!! it doesn't wanna cooperate gang! so I took off the string and tried to supercrop that one, BAD MOVE!! the stem is so strong and thick, when I went to bend it, the stem snapped!! FUCK! but no worries though. it healed right back up! Man, was I relieved! so no more crazy shit with the hijack........it was meant to be a tree, so be it!!

also, after it healed, it stood right back up like a 24 hour Ron Jeremy marathon......amazing plants, marijuana is...


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 19, 2009)

How is everyone.
I just made cheesecake from scratch.
I make the bomb cheesecake.
If i do say so myself.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2009)

hey buddy! sounds like some awesome desert...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2009)

few more pics......I'll load them tomorrow though, camera just died


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW......my rating went down some....

thx

*unsubscribed*


----------



## wannabee (Jul 19, 2009)

oh, i see... size 12 eh?


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 19, 2009)

*What's wrong with it being a tree? I say the bigger, the better....although big things come in small packages. Size 12, huh? "Sureeeeeee" *
*Bob Marley to awaken to in the morning.....*
*I love Marley. My stereo just broke..so, I cheered myself up by picking up his cd last night. (I was the one dancing in the drivers seat ) Hey, at least my car stereo jams.*
*Ugh, don't even mention cheese cake. I was mowing through a bag of chocolate chips last night with my shiraz. ""no wise cracks""" I have a high metabolism. *
*I stumbled upon this thread CJ. A few pages back you questioned your leaf. (I say you were attempting to cross a ficus---j/k)*
*You may find it of interest.*
* BTW, I love the topsy turvy Doc. LOL, I should plant one right out front. I have lots of old ladies as neighbors--they wouldn't even know wth it was. *





https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/477459d1247644313-first-time-outdoor-grow-w-imgp0574.jpghttps://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/207801-first-time-outdoor-grow-w-2.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 19, 2009)

Ty Babs, I'll give it a read. That plant WAS doing fantastic until I discovered at dawn today that some critter chewed through two main support roots and the plant has fallen over all the way. I have staked it up, and now just await to see how much damage she will receive from the loss.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 19, 2009)

What up,
cj.babs,doc. and everyone else.
I just got bullrider,grape ape and pre 98 bubba clones. yeah me.lol
I am not big on sativa. Bullrider is deffinetly an exception.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 19, 2009)

hey doc .... I LOVE standing on my head ... hahahahaha! great pics! your plants be doing mighty fine indeed. Can you imagine like Babs said .... out front, lil'ole ladies coming by and admiring the plants and its oh so pungent aroma. How special is that! that would be a major hoot!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey i just figured it out.
Doc did you take those pics hanging from the topsy.lol


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 19, 2009)

good morning my dear, aunty here, checking up on you. your plants are so healthy. love it.
I made some peanut butter rice crispy treats yesterday. gave some to my nephews grandpa and been passing them out to friends. thought of you as i was making them, ro. Some Good, as they say on Maui,LOL!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

hey gang, took the day off today. maybe the week, we shall see depending on certain circumstances.anyways, I will be transplanting the 2 hijack clones and the GDP today. will take pictures. they are all doing really well. I will be transplanting them into some coco/perlite mix. Growtech is using that medium and is getting spectacular results!! thx for the coco again aunty. next time I come to Oahu, I will bring Limu Kohu, I promise!! and I also have to say, I am digging the topsy man! I think I will always have one in my stable.. the only complaint I would have about it is it will probably only last a season, 2 if you are lucky. it is pretty well built but thats alot of wieght on the topsy. it starts to tear at the seams after awhile......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

also, high times had an article on HI growing....it only featured the Big Island....WTF??? everyone knows about the Big Island, they should have featured ALL the islands..Greenhorn wants to be in hightimes too......


----------



## cph (Jul 21, 2009)

I take it you figured out how to get CJ's 7 year plan into 7 days.. jk

Enjoy the day with your girls. Sounds like the Hijacks should love the new mix.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

heheheheh..... actually, you are in a way right! I got a new plan, but not seven days though! LOL that was funny as shit Cph  I will enjoy my day! I hate working for the man. I wanna be the man! LOL j/k...


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 21, 2009)

maybe they didnt wanna give u up HI iz not dat big. how waz dat trasplantin doc i trasplanted 2 bagseed as well today. hope ur enjoyin ur day off ....one love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

Personally,..... I don't care for women with a lotta bush, but this time, I'll make an exception


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> maybe they didnt wanna give u up HI iz not dat big. how waz dat trasplantin doc i trasplanted 2 bagseed as well today. hope ur enjoyin ur day off ....one love


 hey wassup playa! good to hear from you. I'll have pics of the transplant later....I was watching cocaine cowboys and cocaine cowboys2. made me think of all you Floridians for some reason! LOL peace bro!! stay safe ninja mon!


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 21, 2009)

They made a cocaine cowboys 2???? Damn doc that bushy momma looks like a 1970's porno... haha keep it up you might bring back the trend..hope all is well out in HI, much love, boulderhead


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

hahahah. wassup boulder! yeah man, cocaine cowboys 2 is awesome! you should rent it! thats how I got my nickname under my username...it means a person who excels in telling stories!! LOL


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 21, 2009)

thats cool man, my roomate has that username on this forum... for the same reason you have it I am sure... haha rock on


----------



## cph (Jul 21, 2009)

A kinder gentler "man" right? lol.

I wouldn't complain, no mater how hairy she gets. Looks good.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 21, 2009)

Whoo you islanders raise some big girls bro.
That girl should yield you nicely doc.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 21, 2009)

Lookin very nice bro, you should get a great yield out of that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow!! thx for checking out my journal MBlaze..it's an honor! thx man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

and thx for the kind words everyone! I appreciate it all!


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Wow!! thx for checking out my journal MBlaze..it's an honor! thx man


No worries bro, ive looked in a few times but it certainly shouldnt be an honor to see me here .

Great work so far anyway and im lookin forward to seeing the progress 


By the way im a fan of the Cocain Cowboys doco aswell. Part 1 was much better than 2 though. Still both are well worth watching.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

hahaha. yeah man. I'm a fan too. I liked both. and you are a very humble man. you are another reason I wanna grow in coco!! ya got huge motherfucking plants! it's amazing!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, so far this is where I am at. I had to take a break, it is hot outside. who knew this little brick could make so much soil!! first time working with coco , so this is gonna be cool. here is the plants that I will be transplanting.....2 hijacks and a GDP .. more pictures after the break 

by the way, the coco was hard like a brick! I had to work that puppy some! 

MBlaze, I was wondering if you ammend your coco, and if you do, you mind telling me what you ammend it with? thx bro


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 21, 2009)

What do you mean by ammend the coco?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

like put earthworm castings or perlite in it?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah I understand now. No I only use 100% coco.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

thx Blaze! I think I will do the same. What nutes do you use? sorry Blaze, I'm new with this coco stuff

actually, I am more interested to see if you prefer a certain brand over the rest.... Like A/N for example


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thx Blaze! I think I will do the same. What nutes do you use? sorry Blaze, I'm new with this coco stuff
> 
> actually, I am more interested to see if you prefer a certain brand over the rest.... Like A/N for example


I use a number of brands and here they all are. These are not the shops I use but its just to show you what each product is:

*# Nutrifield coco A and B:* http://www.nutrifield.com.au/nutrients/nf-coco-ab/
*# Grotek Monster Grow:* http://www.grotek.net/products/guide...ode=monstergro
*# Grotek Monster Bloom:* http://www.grotek.net/products/guide...ode=monsterblo
*# Grow Hard's Budmeister:* http://www.domegarden.com.au/growth-...s/bud-meister/
*# Grow Hard's Liquid Lead:* http://www.domegarden.com.au/organic...s/liquid-lead/
*# Pythoff by Flairform:* http://www.flairform.com.au/Products/pythoff.htm
*# Sensa Spray:* http://www.westhydro.com/index.php?p...id=46&vmcchk=1


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

thx for all the help! I will look into those links. I'll stop picking your brain now! LOL
much mahalos!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

okay here's the pics I promised. the 2nd to last picture is of a clone I gave a friend, he neglected it, I took it back, and nursed it back to health. it is a clipping of the same strain as my monster plant. this is going to be a mother and it still needs a transplant. also in the mix is my tray of seedlings. 

I really like this coco. if all goes well, all my potted plants will be grown in coco from now on. I have a coconut tree even. I should do some research and make my own mix.  
~RIU rocks! if it wasn't for RIU, I would have been missing a whole lot on growing. also made a bunch of cool friends.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

by the way, I put a 1" layer of perlite at the bottom of the pots then the rest is all coco. thx for the advice again MBlaze...


----------



## wannabee (Jul 21, 2009)

wondered dg - what kind of perlite is that? all i seem to find is miracle grow. that coco looks so nice, i'm gonna have to look into that too. can't be left out of somethin great, don't ya know? thanks for those great pics, you make it look so easy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

hey thx wannabee. the only perlite I can find is the MiracleGro too, so I used that. I also use lava rocks instead of perlite but didn't wanna take a chance on it with the coco. and yes, you gotta try coco at least once! it is soo pretty!! LOL

by the way, did I tell you we have a lot of lava rock in HI?? hehehehe


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 21, 2009)

Lookin super nice doc.
Those girls look super happy.
I think even they realize they are in paradise.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey buddy! good to see you man...


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ya man.Its super quite around here with you workin.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got some clones bullrider,grape ape, and pre 98 bubba the bubba might nit make it.
but the rest look nice.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

damn those some awesome strains. I keep reading about the bullrider, I have smoked pre98 bubba, and its called pre98 for a reason!! LOL if it aint pre 98, it aint the real deal!and I am always loving anything grape. by the way , 1 kali brains made the seedling stage but no luck on the skywalkers, the seeds didn't germ... just crossing my fingers on the kalibrains being a female. but I got some really good shit coming my way. Old school strains. like the hawaiian sativas of old, malawi strains and other good shit! I will surely keep you all posted. I wanna bring back the old school hard to get shit that was made for growing in my climates...even start my own compassion club when shit starts getting on the up and up here... with partners of course....ya interested?? LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dude thats awesome.
I am actually planning to start a mobile co-op soon.
Then grow it into both a delivery and store front co-op.
Some breeder friends of mine are dieing for the real HP#13.
Let me know when your ready to start your co-op.
Hey bro who's your med doc.(if you dont mind me asking)
Mine is jimenez and he is also in hi. 
He is a really cool head.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 21, 2009)

My crop is looking healthy hopefully i get a good amount of meds out of it. Heres a shot of one of the plants.double gum showing flowers with pink pistils. I see your garden is looking awesome to my friend. aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

No way! yeah I heard of Jiminez. mines is Dr. Berg in the Big Island...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

hey Tunda, awesome man. they look kinda electric!! LOL you sure that's not from Kauai hahaha the Kauai Electrics


----------



## Tunda (Jul 21, 2009)

ya my friends cousin is trying to get some beans of that for us.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow tunda those are some pretty colors.
I am hoping my bubblegum gets those colors.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 21, 2009)

no problems Tunda...I got good things in store too....in a few seasons time.. alohas braddah, by the way, you smoke all your bubble allready? I was burning some kief the other day


~kief. not to be confused with the word that sounds the same. ya know, the sound you make when ya getting groove on....LOL


----------



## Tunda (Jul 21, 2009)

i get some left, i cant smoke that stuff too much cuz its major couchlock. Thats for right before bed , garanteed crash 8 hours. I get some good stuff in store to i cant wait. Made a few crosses and seeds will be ready in a couple weeks. Oh ya and 2 of the somas were male and 2 were female i will post pics when the flowers start showing. mahaloz 4 that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Bossman, guess what? remember the numb nuts who was dissing on the VW's, he got banned today!!! Roflmao!! muahahahahhahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

before and after pics. it's a good thing I went to check on my plants before I go bed. I would've been devastated in the morning. by the way, the hijack smells so good!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 22, 2009)

Bier doc....bier.  An AXE?? heh, next you'll be using C4 plastique.....


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey Bossman, guess what? remember the numb nuts who was dissing on the VW's, he got banned today!!! Roflmao!! muahahahahhahaha


muahahahahhahaha
I'll smoke to that.
What an evil laugh you have there doc.lol


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> before and after pics. it's a good thing I went to check on my plants before I go bed. I would've been devastated in the morning. by the way, the hijack smells so good!!!


*Eww, damn...........*


----------



## doctorD (Jul 22, 2009)

Life is crazy!!! Just stopping in to say hi and wish you much aloha


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

holy crap DrG .... nuthin like the right tool for the wrong job .... I can arrange an anger management clas for u if you feel it might help! LOL! btw - plant (complete with coc) looking Fukin AAAAAA!!! Walking On!!~~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> before and after pics. it's a good thing I went to check on my plants before I go bed. I would've been devastated in the morning. by the way, the hijack smells so good!!!


ME? I'd be folowing CJ's advice, and then no need to dig holes or loosen the soil .... [email protected] 



CrackerJax said:


> Bier doc....bier.  An AXE?? heh, next you'll be using C4 plastique.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

hahahahaha morning everyone! thx for the replies... 

I went a bit overboard on the snail, huh? LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 22, 2009)

Man i just got done chasing a huge coyote. 
It was stalking my chihuha. About to pounce on him when my friend spotted it.
Broad daylight. No more than 10 lengths from me and only 1 from my dog.
I chased it. I only had a little stick i grabbed on the way.
It was not afraid of me. It let me get way too close and it was huge.
Bigger than my big dog. Who is 80 pounds.
I have never seen a coyote that big. so i googled it.
Got some sites claiming wolf spottings in San diego.
WTF.
I am pretty sure there is a den right near my house.
I may have to kill her before she gets my pets.
I have 2 little dogs.1 big dog and 3 cats.
I do not like to kill animals butt i have to protect my pets. Dont I?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow Boss, coyotes huh? never seen one in my life. gotta be careful.


----------



## slipperyP (Jul 22, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Man i just got done chasing a huge coyote.
> It was stalking my chihuha. About to pounce on him when my friend spotted it.
> Broad daylight. No more than 10 lengths from me and only 1 from my dog.
> I chased it. I only had a little stick i grabbed on the way.
> ...


coyotes are mean fuckers....I love to shoot em..get a gun go hunting


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice snail trail, lmao. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> before and after pics. it's a good thing I went to check on my plants before I go bed. I would've been devastated in the morning. by the way, the hijack smells so good!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi slip! and a BIG HELLO to Chiceh!!! chick growers ROCK!! LOL thx for stopping by Chiceh 

I lost count with the lady viewers but I believe I am nearing double digits....Nice


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am going to look for the den.
I am thinking frozen paintballs. Nice and quit.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

shoot em with a tranquilizer gun filled with BHO!! hehehe

*butane honey oil* for all you fellow greenhorns


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shoot em with a tranquilizer gun filled with BHO!! hehehe
> 
> *butane honey oil* for all you fellow greenhorns


HeHeHeHe. Best idea all day.
You not workin today doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope... don't tell the boss though...... muahahahahaha ooops! there's that evil laugh again!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

I rather sit on my ass and stare at the computer screen all day!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 22, 2009)

Good deal. Work sucks. Been doing it to long.
20 years of income taxes. It never changes it always sucks.
Unless you work for yourself.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

...........I get by


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 22, 2009)

shit doc u kno wat u should do next time to dem snails?? TORTURE DER ASS.. POUR SALT ON EM AND WATXH EM SIZZZZLE MUHAHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

hahahaha ... bro, more so you make me think of cocaine cowboys after you say that!! LOL wassup potninja!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 22, 2009)

ahaha i sure aint no cowboy fuckin ninja mon. last night i got with a hot ass friend did sum shrooms smoked sum bushes called the night pineapple express cause i brought sum pineapple juice i waz at da perfect HIGH


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

sounds like a good night to me!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 22, 2009)

Hellz ya it waz. Shit i undercover cop just knocked on my door. Shit i didnt answer. Watz up with u doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

probably go to the beach today and think about my friends busting thier asses off at work right now......be safe ninjamon!


----------



## Greyskull (Jul 22, 2009)

just spreading some aloha around
glad you stayed away from elite


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

hey buddy!! it's been a long time! good to see ya bro....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

" a squid, is a squid, is a squid " you had me falling over my chair lmao man!!! lololololol

ya funny greyskull


----------



## Greyskull (Jul 22, 2009)

been hanging out laying low...
caught a case of phyloxcera that kinda gave me some troubles.... fucking root aphids!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

good to hear from you man. stay safe my friend. by the way, nice flag LOL


----------



## Greyskull (Jul 22, 2009)

mines for aesthetics...
your's is where the heart is


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here is a little something.
I thought you guys would get a kick out of.
IT is pug extracted hash.
First you feed the little bitch(pug) 7 grams of dank purple.
Then you follow her around the next day.
This is what you get.
Super dank.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

yuck!! that's gross. I've found joints......*roaches, no one finds joints*..... on the beach and actually tried to smoke it, but that's a whole different story!! LOL


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 22, 2009)

Ahaha ive done shit like dat doc. But dat dog just literly shit on ur thread bruah lol


----------



## cph (Jul 22, 2009)

Are we going to see that in a few days, dried out and rolled up Chong style!! haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

hey you guys are funny!! we should start a comedy tour or something LOL


----------



## wannabee (Jul 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yuck!! that's gross. I've found joints......*roaches, no one finds joints*..... on the beach and actually tried to smoke it, but that's a whole different story!! LOL


that grossed me out to, ugh!


----------



## cph (Jul 22, 2009)

The RIU comedy tour. First show in Hawaii?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

sure...right on the garden isle  

hi wannabee!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 22, 2009)

It did not taste that bad.lol


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 22, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Man i just got done chasing a huge coyote.
> It was stalking my chihuha. About to pounce on him when my friend spotted it.
> Broad daylight. No more than 10 lengths from me and only 1 from my dog.
> I chased it. I only had a little stick i grabbed on the way.
> ...


 *Eeek, I just felt the visual......you chased the coyote? LOL, damn...you're brave. I wouldn't have gone that route unless I had a gun.....a BIG gun at that. Then again, I've been known to tackle down a mean dog or two....hehe. (and I do mean MEANER THAN HELL)*
*Hell yes, you must protect your dog.*
*Wow, wild life is getting bizarre. I live in the city.......TONS of bear sightings lately---in the oddest places at that.*
*Shit......time to get a gun. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> * Then again, I've been known to tackle down a mean dog or two....hehe. (and I do mean MEANER THAN HELL)*


you're my kind of lady!! grrrrrrr!! woof woof!!


----------



## cph (Jul 22, 2009)

And for our second act........ They call him.. (drum rolllllllll) DR.GREENHORN!!!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 22, 2009)

*:::cough::: I'm not "overly" feminine ---*


----------



## jcbaseball01 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeahh, i live in Pasadena, CA and theres been some bear sitings. Just the other day i was chillin in this girls car by my house and a bear came up to the car. I was duper faded so i started trippin out and scared it away lol. Then went back to business


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

*waves* aloha jcbaseball01 ..that was kinda tuff to spell! LOL
thx for stopping by! stick around bro....thx again!! and Welcome to RIU, home of the ballers!! roflmao


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 22, 2009)

ya very interesting story he got der wit dem bears lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess we be telepathically connected DokToRG .... our messages crossed paths in cyberspace .... they be pics for you to feast on ... walking on!!~~~


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 22, 2009)

am i drunk or did dat make no sense at all


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

oh .... sry ... yes ... you might be drunk ... but it also probably did not make sense either .... Dr. sent me a message looking for pics on my thread and at the same time I was posting them .... so somehow I made the silly connection .... ok ...now it superfine to go back being drunk again ...


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 22, 2009)

Ight kool im goin to check out ur thread now that u mentioned it


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 22, 2009)

many thanks man ... appreciate it .... there's a chair waiting for u .... walking on!!~~~~


----------



## kkday (Jul 23, 2009)

Awwwright!!! I'm on board!! Aunty said get chicks, how u bebe's?? *puffs up chest, licks eye brows* o wai kou inoa? 
Kkday"You get boyfriend?" 
ladies~"ummm were married!"
kkday~"O me too, you fullaround?"
ladies~"sometimes, but not with you!!!"
kkday~"dats funny, my wife too"


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 23, 2009)

I also have Coyotes but I don't harass them at all. They need to eat too....


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 23, 2009)

frickin mexican hairless coyote .... hahahaha .... sorry they just look for ...so nekid compared to ur in the GWN (GreatWhiteNorth) ..... excelent shot!!


CrackerJax said:


> I also have Coyotes but I don't harass them at all. They need to eat too....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 23, 2009)

Yah, but ur guys would pass out from the heat down here...

This one was well fed and hunting deer fawns with another. I don't tell my Mom when they are out and about because she freaks.....

I haven't been able to approach them....yet. I'm working on it tho...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a few stories with coyotes ..... wiley buggers they can be. I worked with wolves for a year in Wood Buffalo National Park as my very first job .... pretty awesome experience. Saw a lot of countryside and just a general amazing way to start one's career. I'm not exactly sure where you are but there was I believe another thread where a fella was talking about a BIGASS coyote. He was towards SanDiego, and mused about wolves. The last I remember reading is that the mexican wolf population is actually doing reasonably well and expanding, so SD is entirely possible. One of our collared wolves traveled over 900km (documented) and my pack traveled over 90 km in one day ..... bee-lining it for some bufflao herd ----- or seemingly anyways .... yea lots n lots n lots of stories man .... I LOVE nature.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I'm in Flori-duh, so they are on the move!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 23, 2009)

I gonna do a little research ...... 


CrackerJax said:


> Well, I'm in Flori-duh, so they are on the move!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay, and I'll do a bong search.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 23, 2009)

hahahaha! ...u do that .... I'll be back to u .....LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> Awwwright!!! I'm on board!! Aunty said get chicks, how u bebe's?? *puffs up chest, licks eye brows* o wai kou inoa?
> Kkday"You get boyfriend?"
> ladies~"ummm were married!"
> kkday~"O me too, you fullaround?"
> ...


 Damn hawaiian! finally! I was wondering if you would ever show face brah yeah man, there's chicks......ahahahahaha
for those of you who don't know kkday, he is a very good friend of mine and a fellow guerilla grower. he is also huge like a gorilla too!! offensive line size huge! also very funny dude man, if you think I'm funny, you haven't seen anything yet!! thx for stopping by kkday! all is PONO my braddah! hope to see you and the gang soon 

morning everyone!! it's rainy and gloomy here but you all bring sunshine to my morning


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

hey guys, I'm on that bong search too!! LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 23, 2009)

Good morning.
And after reading all this I am more sure it was a wolf.
I have lots of coyotes,skunks.possems etc.
Do not want to kill anything. I am not into that.
Butt it is stalking my pets. 3 times yesterday.
Bong search time. lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

morning boss..... hey friends, if you got some time, check this journal out man. it looks to be a good one! shrooms and maryjane!! here's the link.... subscribe gang, I am   https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/217775-greenmeanys-botanical-mycological-gardens-lots.html#post2782581


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mornin doc,

Woo those shrooms are beautiful.
that was a cool thread. Good lookin out.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are some pics I thought you guys might enjoy.
These are my wifes outdoor plants.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

hey sweet flowers bro. and when you come to HI, ship the VW bus out too!! LOL I'll trade ya for a few trees!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

looks just like HI my man. same flora and fauna


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 23, 2009)

My wife agrees. She kinda hovers over my shoulder when im here alot.
If not for her my girls would not grow nearly as good as they do.
She has the greenthumb in the family.
Did you see the size of those birds of paradise behind my bus.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah man they are huge! also the travelers palms is huge too! we got some, but in barrels to keep it at a certain hieght. your place looks like paradise too..

hey wait a minute....is the trees I called travelers palms the bird of paradise!!!! that is fucking huge!


----------



## kkday (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah I may have indulged a little on da poke and poi and maybe even a little to many green bottles in my day which may have lead to my stature, but das why I grow in the mountains exercise. And back packing water sucks!

Boss shot dat fucka!!! He will get your dog! Now he knows where to get a easy meal. Next maybe your child. Have no shame in protecting what's yours. All animals have a right to live but that includes your animals (and Micronesians too)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

just to give you guys an idea, HI is a big melting pot! no rascism here. so we clown on each other and don't take nothing personal! LOL put a disclaimer in there next time kkday!! LOL by the way, how's your grow going??


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> Yeah I may have indulged a little on da poke and poi and maybe even a little to many green bottles in my day which may have lead to my stature, but das why I grow in the mountains exercise. And back packing water sucks!
> 
> Boss shot dat fucka!!! He will get your dog! Now he knows where to get a easy meal. Next maybe your child. Have no shame in protecting what's yours. All animals have a right to live but that includes your animals (and Micronesians too)


You are right bro. I am going to get her ass.
I might be picking up a 22 rifle today.
hopefully quite enough my neighbors dont call the popo.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just to give you guys an idea, HI is a big melting pot! no rascism here. so we clown on each other and don't take nothing personal! LOL put a disclaimer in there next time kkday!! LOL by the way, how's your grow going??



The rest of the country need to follow your example.
Racism is retarded. So is being all sensitive and quit about the differences.
Differences are cool and should be embraced.


----------



## kkday (Jul 23, 2009)

Yup what he said, kinda like "grand Torino" when he gos into the barber shop. We are all Muts in Hawaii so there's no seriouse racism hear you guys wuld flip out if you hang out with locals we rip on every one and thing but all in good fun. 

But shoot those yotes they will get your dog especialy the one stalking your dog. My GF aunty in sandiego had that same thing happen to her so she kept the chiuahua inside and it came up to the glass door the next day then a week later she let it out for 5 min to pee and bam!!!! It was to late it was running away with her dog in his mouth yelping.


----------



## kkday (Jul 23, 2009)

My gurilla grow is not doing so well due to the heat and lack of water. I goin chop my indicas in a week or two. I no like let um over ripe just in case someone is watching it as well as me


----------



## kkday (Jul 23, 2009)

A where's all the pics? What page?


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 23, 2009)

Coyotes got my Min pin a few years back.
My big dog usually kills coyotes.
That thing was huge even my 80 pound dog hesitated.
I am really thinking its a wolf.
When i kill it.Would it be to groosem to post pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

hey hawaiian, I'll post a few pics after the rain. we have a flash flood right now


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn doc how are the girls hanlding all the rain.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

the monster is taking cracks!!! I'm a little worried .....


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 23, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I also have Coyotes but I don't harass them at all. They need to eat too....


Cracker, you'd better love your dog enough to recant!!! Let them eat the damn bunnies that eat all of my plants dammit!!!---for that matter, the deer that cost me an astronomical amount of money for "blindly" running right into my headlight.....thus, not passing inspection....and costing me close to a grand!!! I no longer love Bambi.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

hey guys, what's a coyote??? lol

well, we got mongoose but not in Kauai, that's why we got so much chickens running all over the place!!! no real predators


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 23, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> frickin mexican hairless coyote .... hahahaha .... sorry they just look for ...so nekid compared to ur in the GWN (GreatWhiteNorth) ..... excelent shot!!


 *Did I mention people in Tahoe just aren't right? These people in Truckee own wolves left and right as dogs......me being the "newbie" in town tripped for awhile on that. I've always had an instinct with mother nature....wild animals included, but damn......mother nature is taking a turn to the wild side (literally and figuratively speaking) here lately.*


----------



## wannabee (Jul 23, 2009)

It seems like a paradise there. Just gorgeous. Maybe someday I'll be lucky enough to make it there.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> My gurilla grow is not doing so well due to the heat and lack of water. I goin chop my indicas in a week or two. I no like let um over ripe just in case someone is watching it as well as me


 *Aww...the memories. Just one more day I kept saying-----idiot that I was.*
*Wise choice there.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

if you make it this way, let me know... lots of fellow 420ers. you would love it here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Babs...


----------



## godsgarden (Jul 23, 2009)

Hawaii is great. 7 months in cali will really make you realize this and be thankful to live in Hawaii. haha
being born and raised here, im still not surprised im still living here after traveling to many other states. theres really nowhere like Hawaii. especially in the US
Aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

Aloha GG, take care bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

picture time..... lead-off batter is the hijack ... enjoy! more later this evening....stay up and stay tuned  and those are multiple colas, not just one.....can't wait for it to plump up later. did I tell you guys it smells so good? well , it does....

sorry for the hair in the shot gang, it's a dog hair, not pubes....


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn doc dat hijack lookin like it gettin frosty


----------



## cph (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful!!!

The more I see about Hijack the more I like it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

hey thx gang! yeah it's frosty, and it still got a ways to go...I'm stoked on this strain, for sure....my clones are doing good too. if you can get your hands on it, you gotta get it....you gotta go Nor-Cal though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

and this one hasn't even came close to it's full potential. user error for sure, but the next ones is gonna kick some ass.....believe me


----------



## cph (Jul 23, 2009)

Yah, so I've heard. I still hope to make it that far west one day. Can't think of a better reason to go!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

we had a flash flood and heavy ass rains today, and I was a little worried. good thing I had it staked. by the way, I added more stakes for support...

if you look in the first pic, you can see 2 yellow leaves...I thought that was funny

also it looks kinda short *like it lost some height* right now cause the rain weighted the branches down....kinda like when we jump in cold water.... 
before ~ 8====>
after ~ 8=>


----------



## godsgarden (Jul 24, 2009)

wow those are some beauties. jahhhhh bless em


----------



## kkday (Jul 24, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> Cracker, you'd better love your dog enough to recant!!! Let them eat the damn bunnies that eat all of my plants dammit!!!---for that matter, the deer that cost me an astronomical amount of money for "blindly" running right into my headlight.....thus, not passing inspection....and costing me close to a grand!!! I no longer love Bambi.


Babs please don't take offense but if boss is anything like me I love my animals like family and this goes with any animals you domesticate. Once you remove the animals natural fear of everything in general by domestication then it's your responsability to make sure it stays safe in it's own yard. Predators always go for the weak, and you have caused that animal (dog) to be weak threw domestication. It's not the same as hitting a dear at night then getting stuck with the repair bill, his "deer" will keep coming back and jumping in the road until he gets hit. If that makes sense at all kinda stoned sorry. 

doc,Ho hijack looks mean and keep your ala'alas of the corn. You wasent sizing up ahh???lol or the thing looked so good you had to just rub your botoe against um a few times ahh? Lol me to some times. Lmao just make sure you no make seeds ahh!! Extra frosty dat one lmfao


----------



## kkday (Jul 24, 2009)

Ho what the he'll!! I have to jump on the comp to get a better look is that just 1??


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

hehehe yup bro..get off the iphone and jump on the computer. I took a picture of theese badboys just for you brah!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

thx for the kind words GodsGarden


----------



## k-town (Jul 24, 2009)

damn dude, your gonna be swimming in buds.

K-town


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

and kkday, next time I see you, I can bring you clones..  help me flood HI with the hijack hawaiian!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

k-town said:


> damn dude, your gonna be swimming in buds.
> 
> K-town


thx for stopping by bro.appreciate the kind words!!


----------



## kkday (Jul 24, 2009)

ok i seen um on da big screen mean!! heres the plan when you harvest that lady i going tell my other half i get one side job kauai and fly up for help trim!! trim party!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

for reals man! the hijack should be harvested by then and cured. by the way, that big plant is a strain that was grown in Kauai a few seasons...I got clones of that too...gotta search out for more Aina my friend...your gonna need it. hows buddys plot anyway, did you take over ? if you did, you got your hands full. I went up there with him once. nice patch hawaiian


----------



## kkday (Jul 24, 2009)

i culdent i have a crop on that side of the island already and his you gotta go at like 3 am for water and that meant 2 trips across the island for wattering a week i abandoned it as well 

check this guys pics hes nutts
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=28962
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=28960


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

hahahaha, you got the nose for that kind of stuff , eh.. how the hell did you come across that! heheheheh lololololo


----------



## kkday (Jul 24, 2009)

I cought it on the front page when you log in. I wish I had hot chicks shitting in my crop lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 24, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> Cracker, you'd better love your dog enough to recant!!! Let them eat the damn bunnies that eat all of my plants dammit!!!---for that matter, the deer that cost me an astronomical amount of money for "blindly" running right into my headlight.....thus, not passing inspection....and costing me close to a grand!!! I no longer love Bambi.


My dog? My hounds don't bother the Coyotes at all. Hey, it's all nature out here, I don't interfere. What happens....happens. 


Are you sure your headlight didn't run into Bambi and not the other way around?  I've had some close calls.

Great pics DocG. keepin it green!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

morning cracker, I got more pics coming up in a few minutes, forgot to post em lastnight, I was to busy having fun on another thread


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 24, 2009)

A journal is just like homework.... One of the reasons I never started one...


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello and a good morning to all.
That Hijack is the shiznit doc. awesome job bro.
From you sounds of it. You and your friends got the gorilla all hooked up out there.
I have got to do some outdoors.
Electric out here is insane. 900$ a month.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

okay. here is the buds on the topsy turvy, once again sorry for the hair in the shots ......... by the way, each picture is a different top, well almost.....and once again, sorry for the shabby quality, the topsy kept moving and I don't have a steady hand

hi boss, $900 a month?, yup you gotta get an outdoor going to balance out those figures man. if I had an electric bill like that, my GF would kick me outta the house!!! dope or no dope! hahahahaha

got an extra room by chance? heh 
enjoy the pics gang!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 24, 2009)

She is beautiful. Those colors are very pretty.
Did you bring her in from the rain?
Let me know if you ever make it out to cali bro.
You got a place to kick it here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

thx for the offer bro. and no, I just left her outside....I wasn't about to get myself wet either! but she is developing really fast. must be predominantly indica. being that we only get 13 hrs. max sunlight here, everything flowers early too. my hijack is going off right now, flowering mode a few weeks in allready and fdds trees haven't barely switched over yet, as far as I can tell...I can't wait to smoke her...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

random pictures.....

my tray of seedlings, sea of green I guess, local style
gdp and the damage some bugs were doing to it. this is a COMMON problem for me here 
a mother plant, a copy of my bigger plant in the yard
hijack clones. can you belive I started these clones off in the aerogarden?! hahahaha
enjoy!!

sorry the pictures might be all kapakahi *messed up and out of order* I was trying to load pictures and do some researching on another window all at the same time.....you right CJ, this is like homework!! LOL

if you look closely at the pictures, you can figure out on your own which plant is which


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 24, 2009)

aloha my dear. great shots, lucky 'oe.
we really need some rain over here, just not so hard, yea. you sure have a great following going. so much aloha.
you have a good day, my dear. aunty loves you. aloha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks for cracking the whip and getting kkday on my thread aunty, I was wondering if big boy would ever show up!!!  I still remember the LIMU KOHU aunty, no worry!!hehehehe love you


----------



## kkday (Jul 24, 2009)

Doc I like some too please if can. No can fine on Oahu. I was on big island and every store had so I figure grab on my last day but come Sunday no one had!! All sick


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

no worries kkday . when I come back Oahu, I go bring the LOAD!!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hi Babs...


 *Wassup Doc? I keep trying to give you "rep".....keeps telling me I have to spread the rep.....damn, I did, I did!!! LOL, RIU has banned me from repping you.*
*BTW.......I need a vacation.*
*Sipping on some margaritas in Hawaii, toking off some of your bud.....sounds pretty damn good to me. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

keep the rep, send me a PM of what you look like instead!!! lolololol  and you are welcome here anytime Babs!!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we had a flash flood and heavy ass rains today, and I was a little worried. good thing I had it staked. by the way, I added more stakes for support...
> 
> if you look in the first pic, you can see 2 yellow leaves...I thought that was funny
> 
> ...


 WOW.....see, you deserve rep just for your "bush" abilities! LOL, still won't let me do it. Ya think I could possibly get a 2" clone off that bad boy...um, girl? LOL, I'll settle for 1/4"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

I have 13" so I think I could spare an inch.... or two


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> My dog? My hounds don't bother the Coyotes at all. Hey, it's all nature out here, I don't interfere. What happens....happens.
> 
> 
> Are you sure your headlight didn't run into Bambi and not the other way around?  I've had some close calls.
> ...


 *LOL Cracker, you are notoriously the smartass as usual. *
*I'm an excellent driver, I'll have you know.....never been charged for accident one. Hehe, my insurance company keeps sending me money BACK to me as a reward.*
*Let's put it this way...rounding the bend at 35 mph...immediately slammed my breaks, barely nicked the hip of Bambi.....Bambi runs off into the sunset and I'm out a grand.*
*Hey, that was the second time. First time, it was dark...ran right into my bumper from literally NOWHERE.....I had just purchased a BRAND NEW car.......I pick up the doe...baby, very sad....and I take it to the vet. They put it to sleep. I had to watch Bambi's mother looking for their child for the following three nights! Guilt and anger all rolled up into one.*
*LOL, I felt so bad I wanted to go grieve with Bambis momma.*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I have 13" so I think I could spare an inch.... or two


 *LMAO, yeah right.....*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

kkday said:


> Babs please don't take offense but if boss is anything like me I love my animals like family and this goes with any animals you domesticate. Once you remove the animals natural fear of everything in general by domestication then it's your responsability to make sure it stays safe in it's own yard. Predators always go for the weak, and you have caused that animal (dog) to be weak threw domestication. It's not the same as hitting a dear at night then getting stuck with the repair bill, his "deer" will keep coming back and jumping in the road until he gets hit. If that makes sense at all kinda stoned sorry.
> 
> doc,Ho hijack looks mean and keep your ala'alas of the corn. You wasent sizing up ahh???lol or the thing looked so good you had to just rub your botoe against um a few times ahh? Lol me to some times. Lmao just make sure you no make seeds ahh!! Extra frosty dat one lmfao


 *LOL Kday...no offense taken at all. I was ALL for protecting the dog.....at whatever the cost. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

[youtube]g8r9IIGBM28[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

I know you tried to teach me this boss, but I was confused....big props go out to BigTomatoFarmer


----------



## cph (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope you don't mind if I get in on this. Your new saying there made me think of this song.

[youtube]nJvCznzdxS4[/youtube]

You folks are cracking me up tonight!! Thanks.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I know you tried to teach me this boss, but I was confused....big props go out to BigTomatoFarmer


I Could not but Notice your Sig... My god i could not stop laughing... ahahahahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

heheheheh, wassup cph, I just got one hand on the bubbler and one hand on the computer keys....as always


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> I Could not but Notice your Sig... My god i could not stop laughing... ahahahahahaha


 hey! thx for stopping by, appreciate it! stick around....glad my sig. got your attention !! lmao


----------



## cph (Jul 24, 2009)

I saw pretty soon it's going to be one hand one the faded fish pipe!! Nice buy. I got one of his pipes about a month ago. It's real nice.

Oh yes the clown quotes everybody has (I think I've seen 4 now) are great!! What a clown.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey! thx for stopping by, appreciate it! stick around....glad my sig. got your attention !! lmao


 
I'll stick around... but the things people say now a days baffles me..ahahaha that made my day!! lmaoo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah man, mystic is a cool sport lol I seen other signatures with other qoutes of his as well, not just this one !! hahahahahha I give the dude credit for not changing his user name and staying "true" to himself.....I think Lmao


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah man, mystic is a cool sport lol I seen other signatures with other qoutes of his as well, not just this one !! hahahahahha I give the dude credit for not changing his user name and staying "true" to himself.....I think Lmao


 
I'm all smoked out right and i can't stop Laughing..that was some funny shit..ahahahaha


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah man, mystic is a cool sport lol I seen other signatures with other qoutes of his as well, not just this one !! hahahahahha I give the dude credit for not changing his user name and staying "true" to himself.....I think Lmao


If he did change his username we would recognize him by his posts.
Here is another one from tonight...
OMG I cant stop laughing.



Mysticlown150 said:


> honestly if I could dance or sing or rap maybe i'd fuck around with prison but I cant do any of that so I need to stay in school


I love that guy,


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 24, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> If he did change his username we would recognize him by his posts.
> Here is another one from tonight...
> OMG I cant stop laughing.
> 
> ...


 
lmaooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> If he did change his username we would recognize him by his posts.
> Here is another one from tonight...
> OMG I cant stop laughing.
> 
> ...


hey tomato man!! thx for stopping in, and thx for the tutorial on the videos!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

It's all about loving people for who they are gang  One love and thx for the support guys I appreciate all the views!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey tomato man!! thx for stopping in, and thx for the tutorial on the videos!!


Ive been subscribed for a while, but I waited till now to post. 

It just seemed right, immediatley after I read another awesome post by mystic, I saw that you changed your sig. It was destiny.

Good luck with your grow by the way, it is looking awesome!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

far far too much laughter going on in this room ..... let's play sum more musik .... 

 _Bob Marley_ - One Love  02:54 - 9 months ago 




youtube.com 

to the Lord and I will feel all right Let's get together and feel all right *...* _bob marley_ and the wailers one love heart herb ganja reggae ska peace rasta healing of nations *...* 
youtube.com


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

thank you much tomato farmer. I've been lurking your thread this whole time, I haven't been posting cause your journal is cleanly set up and I have a tendecy to jack threads some time.... by the way, your grow looks really good!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi tahoe!!! nice to see you! join in on the fun lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

hey bigT, I think my friend tahoe needs a tutorial from you also lol
[youtube]8onbDZmAwhE[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

hahahaha ... yea sumone tol me once but i furgit ? ugh! hahahaha! time for anotehr bowl ... maybe it'll come to me ....


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey bigT, I think my friend tahoe needs a tutorial from you also lol


lol, thats why Im here

Copy the url
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8onbDZmAwhE <----- url

the video code is everything after watch?v=

Use the proper [youtube tags] and then insert the video code

[ youtube ]8onbDZmAwhE[ /youtube ] <------ like this, NO SPACES

Also, make sure it NOT underlined

the result should be.....

[youtube]8onbDZmAwhE[/youtube] 

pm me for further questions


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

excellent. it would appear the bowl that I had is working ... wait ... I just might need one more ..... ok ... so yea ... good ... that should work. Many thanks ... I do appreciate that ... Walking On!!~~


bigtomatofarmer said:


> lol, thats why Im here
> 
> Copy the url
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8onbDZmAwhE <----- url
> ...


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> lol, thats why Im here
> 
> Copy the url
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8onbDZmAwhE <----- url
> ...


 *Phew.....that's rocket science for me right now. *
*....but I'll take some lessons on growing some tomatoes like the ones in your picture.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

thats a lot of bob marley for one page, even for ME!! lol thx for the love gang!


----------



## cph (Jul 24, 2009)

You can never have to much!! Different songs would have been nice though.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Aw TAHOE, you just reminded me that I totally destroyed my NEW Marley CD cover....spilled coffee all over it.*

*Tis ok, Marley would just say'...jyYZUhSeRYc&feature=related*
*LOL, I just know it won't work.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyYZUhSeRYc&feature=related


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

my bad ... I started a bad .... ugh .... anotehr bowl please.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thats a lot of bob marley for one page, even for ME!! lol thx for the love gang!


 Grr, was getting in Marley mode.
Your "testing" song ---not bad.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*nah Tahoe, you are MAUVELOUS. *


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 24, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Tis ok, Marley would just say'...jyYZUhSeRYc&feature=related*
> *LOL, I just know it won't work.*


Haha  laughin my ass off. Yep, I actually had to type out the words instead of the acronym 


Good stuff

If ya wanted another Marley video, all ya had to do was ask

[youtube]4u2GpQzEu3Y[/youtube]

[ youtube ]4u2GpQzEu3Y[ /youtube ] <----- type this, but without the spaces


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Aw TAHOE, you just reminded me that I totally destroyed my NEW Marley CD cover....spilled coffee all over it.*
> 
> *Tis ok, Marley would just say'...jyYZUhSeRYc&feature=related*
> *LOL, I just know it won't work.*


 ahahahahahahha newbie!! kiss-ass


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 24, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> lol, thats why Im here
> 
> Copy the url
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8onbDZmAwhE <----- url
> ...


I always just copy and past the embed code which is underneath the url and that works with just a couple clicks.

EDIT: hmm maybe it doesnt work that way on this site because I just tried it and it didnt happen.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey mb .... yea ... I keep two blogs of my own ... posting vids all the time .... and use the embed ... but it doesn't work here .... oh well I'm just relegated to stoopid on this one ...hahahaha!


M Blaze said:


> I always just copy and past the embed code which is underneath the url and that works with just a couple clicks.
> 
> EDIT: hmm maybe it doesnt work that way on this site because I just tried it and it didnt happen.


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahahha newbie!! kiss-ass


 *LOL......don't make fun of my thirty second effort---I'm a genius.*
*Besides, I have a good excuse.::*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

ok ....I am just not meant to do this .... thisvideo is not available ... WTF ....it is ...ur all just fukin with me ... hahahaha!

ok ...man .... I rock ...hahahahaha!! and now for some excellent ska ...English Beat

[youtube]doygWt9Ed1k[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Haha  laughin my ass off. Yep, I actually had to type out the words instead of the acronym
> 
> 
> Good stuff
> ...


 LOL......you are not permitted to make fun of me either.
Admit it Doc......it's feel good music.
Thanks Tomato----


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ok ...man .... I rock ...hahahahaha!! and now for some excellent ska ...English Beat
> 
> [youtube]doygWt9Ed1k[/youtube]


 *Seriously LMAO, Tahoe, isn't that the second time I couldn't play a video from you? LOLOL...gives some kind of error message.*
*It's ok Tahoe.....you and I will be the two airheads tonight.*
*Or Oh Lord......maybe I win the crown.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *LOL......don't make fun of my thirty second effort---I'm a genius.*
> *Besides, I have a good excuse.::*


please don't tell me your a blonde !!! roflmao j/k againkiss-ass


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey mb .... yea ... I keep two blogs of my own ... posting vids all the time .... and use the embed ... but it doesn't work here .... oh well I'm just relegated to stoopid on this one ...hahahaha!


Why doesnt this site allow the embed function?


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*I stumbled upon this and wasn't even looking for it.....recognize Doc?*
* 










*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ok ....I am just not meant to do this .... thisvideo is not available ... WTF ....it is ...ur all just fukin with me ... hahahaha!
> 
> ok ...man .... I rock ...hahahahaha!! and now for some excellent ska ...English Beat
> 
> [youtube]doygWt9Ed1k[/youtube]


 LMAO seroiusly gang!! do the dr. need to hold all y'alls hands????? sheeesh! rookies, or should I say, greenhorns

ahahahahahha one love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *I stumbled upon this and wasn't even looking for it.....recognize Doc?*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 the hell I do!!! why ya gotta go and post my geurilla spot!!! *banging my head on the walls!*

lol j/k , maybe.....but yes, I know that spot very well


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Doc...I gave you an entire two minutes to peek, and yes..I am. *
*But hey.....that's not my excuse. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

I will default to babs .... go take the crown .... hahahaha.... what a bunch of stoners ... yeea ... and I'm talking about ALL the one in /MY head!!! hahahaha...Walking On!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Why doesnt this site allow the embed function?


 not sure blaze, I dont know what embed means also though hehehehe


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*HAHA.......and you reference me the air head? Now Doc, I know you're not taking that kind of spot on for privacy.*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I will default to babs .... go take the crown .... hahahaha.... what a bunch of stoners ... yeea ... and I'm talking about ALL the one in /MY head!!! hahahaha...Walking On!~


 LOL.....no way, I refuse.....but I'll share with Doc for his last post......HAHAHAHA.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

hahahaha ....yea ok.... he's trying to be sneaky ..... admittedly though it is the first thing that came to my mind ...hahahha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

hey, I'm a love doctor, not a computer doc....give me a break!! and by the way babs, I LOVE blondes  they're easy to train!! lololololol j/k babs!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

training is much easier with really good weed too .....LOL!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Hey...I do all the training jack.....with much love I say this.*
*::ulling out the whip:::*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> training is much easier with really good weed too .....LOL!


 *I always wanted to train horses Tahoe. I know I've said it somewhere on RIU before....a few horses, a few hundred acres of land--that's all I ask for. That's not much to ask for. Am I right or am I right?*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

jack ....a whip .... oh baby ... please baby ... bring it on ... hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

* pulling down my pants, showing buttcheeks * spank me baby!!! lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

get in friggin line man ... first come first serve! LOL!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

well, she did say something about a train!! lmao

and 2 horses....I'll be a stallion


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

fuk ya .... ok .... so I can't friggin do the video link thingy so that means I get tov be the mare ...or the gay gelding .... LOL!!!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*::firmly placing my halo:: I swear I'm playing. No one could ever pay me enough to attempt to take another womans man either. I don't work like that...never have, never will.*
*I'm gonna stop messing with you Doc.....before your significant other pulls the whip out on you.*
*I swear your wife must be a saint. *


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*HAHA Tahoe....don't feel bad. At least you are trying....I gave up after 30 seconds.*
*Night to everyone.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 24, 2009)

she is  me too......I just got a knack for talking shit. I love my otherhalf 

night babs!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

nite nite sweet dreams to all .... a deep relaxing sojourn to another peaceful place .... walk on!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

just some pics to soothe the soul.... hijack and topsy looking nice and frosty when they sleep


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

I shit you not gang, my gf is the twin sister of the hula girl on your left. promise . greenhorn doesn't lie!! 
[youtube]PZE1zfVaJR0[/youtube]

now you know why I'm loyal!!


----------



## kkday (Jul 25, 2009)

Twins, nice!!! My son loves those comercials. Cuz if my old lady let me grow a corn field of herb out back I wuld be loyal too. Is it kinda hard to tell them apart? You ever walk up from the back and grab her sisters waste at a family party on accident? That wuld be a weird situation.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 25, 2009)

looking mighty mighty sweet HerrDoktoR ..... those look fabulous. I can't wait for the tt .... I wonder if the buds will get so heavy to strain the plant stems in the upsidedown mode .... Gr8TT work!! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> just some pics to soothe the soul.... hijack and topsy looking nice and frosty when they sleep


Sweet as honey .... a trip to HI seems to becoming a necessity .... women, smoke, laughter .... what else is there ... food and other forms of sustenance ... yea I know I know, but really .... hahahaha! Good morning to ya when ya rise ya lil'mutha ..... be some doing pulling u away from that sweet honey though ... Walking On!!~~~~ 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I shit you not gang, my gf is the twin sister of the hula girl on your left. promise . greenhorn doesn't lie!!
> [youtube]PZE1zfVaJR0[/youtube]
> 
> now you know why I'm loyal!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

kkday said:


> Twins, nice!!! My son loves those comercials. Cuz if my old lady let me grow a corn field of herb out back I wuld be loyal too. Is it kinda hard to tell them apart? You ever walk up from the back and grab her sisters waste at a family party on accident? That wuld be a weird situation.


 heheheh they look identical in every way! but sure, I can tell them apart.and yes, I am a very lucky dog

morning Tahoe and friends!!


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey doc, whats happening my brotha? I think that your topsy plat has proven that light is stronger than gravity. Those buds are facing straight up! My tomato plant has made a complete U as well. Also I find that my bucket blocks some of the light to the canopy at points throughout the day. I don't know if it is because of my design but the topsy does not live up to it's hype in my opinion, considering my tomato's in the ground are nearly 10 times bigger than the one in my topsy. I don't think I will abandon growing tomatoes in soil unless someone can show me first hand a plant grown in a topsy as big as one grown in the ground. Cheers for the pics bro, and props on your other half. You ever make your girl do her commercial dance for ya?? haha take it E Z bro.. got some new pics in my journal 4 ya, nothing crazy but they are there...


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 25, 2009)

Pretty plants,pretty girl, pretty island.
No wonder the doc is so cool.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

thx for the replies and the views gang . you all are a wonderful viewing audience...thank you for all the support and kind words...you all motivate me for sure.  keep it green gang! and one love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

I watch this video everymorning when I get up... honest!! listen to the message gang 
[youtube]OsfYAJ3dQyY[/youtube]
he who feels it knows it..


----------



## kkday (Jul 25, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Pretty plants,pretty girl, pretty island.
> No wonder the doc is so cool.


Yeah the only reason people talk to me on here is cuz I know this guy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahaha
no way bro, you got your own following  afternoon hawaiian!!


----------



## kkday (Jul 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I watch this video everymorning when I get up... honest!! listen to the message gang
> [youtube]OsfYAJ3dQyY[/youtube]
> he who feels it knows it..


Believe it, I to once was baby.."in dis life, in dis life,"





Then again I was a big baby!!!


----------



## kkday (Jul 25, 2009)

Think of the cycle you wuld need to produce a P a week!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

a pound a week..that's nutz!! yeah brah, bob was way ahead of his time,,,


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey doc, thanks for that insight into Bob. What a great interview, made my day watching that!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

no problem boulder,,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

since I'm having fun with this youtube shit, this is what turned me from a skeptic to a believer...
[youtube]2QLiEgCN350[/youtube]

and this aint kissing ass either,,, it's called straight respecting. If you can grow trees like this, feel free to talk all the shit you want to me,, I don't mind, I'd take is as a compliment
enjoy gang


----------



## kkday (Jul 25, 2009)

Fuck this!!! I need my own place!!!

FDD on the stock. I ingrave My initials and last 4 numbers of my social on all my truck parts motor block, heads, frame everything! 

Doc let's see your fat stock.... Come on whip um out!! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

told you find more land,,,, start looking!!!!


----------



## 303 (Jul 25, 2009)

hey man, you surf? goin up in sept for a surf trip, big island. a local surfer and some smoke would be righteous.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2009)

I try,,,


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I watch this video everymorning when I get up... honest!! listen to the message gang
> [youtube]OsfYAJ3dQyY[/youtube]
> he who feels it knows it..


*Morning * *MJ is an herb. I don't consider it a "drug"......only in the sense that it helps so many--"if" that's a drug, so be it...but I don't ever refer to it as a drug.*
*I believe it's God's gift to man. I also believe that God frowns down upon the vast majority of pharmaceuticals--perhaps even all of them.*
*Every day I hear of a new strain that I know nothing about...e.g. the hijack....so many numerous strains out there---each serving their purpose.*
*It has proven it to be tremendously beneficial to every pain, ailment, disease....the books have already been written. Scientists know it's good, those who smoke know it's good. In fact, the government KNOWS that it is good---but bad for "them." What do you suppose would happen to the pharmaceutical industry making trillions if people were to resort to a natural treatment vs. a chemical man-made one?*
*I live for the day when this entire country defies the gov't...wakes up and just finally decides that they are just not going to live in fear to what "they" deem unfit. SO many people toke up......and yet SO many also live in fear. They must hide...be secretive. OF WHAT?*
*Look at Montel Williams. He gets up on national TV and JUST SAYS IT........"I go home every night and smoke up." He also says it well with "Who in the hell does the government think they are to say that a handful of people can be put into "their" program to legally use?"....and all others are criminals? WTH??? Time for all of us to get up and just say......we're mad as hell and we're not going to take it!!!*
*It's our duty to stand up for what is RIGHT.*
*He said it......Herb is A PLANT. Should we arrest people for all other natural ingredients?--drinking chamomile tea?.....aloe vera, echinacea, ETC? For that matter, should "the man" arrest someone because they like to go home and drain a fifth of alcohol? Hell no....because it's THEIR RIGHT (so long as they don't get in a car and kill someone, so long as they don't physically abuse others due to its affect on them) It's your RIGHT to kill yourselves with cigarettes. LOL, the government doesn't argue that one.....they just tax the SHIT out of it instead. I'm seriously waiting for the day when people start growing tobacco in their homes to defy that BS. You know what the gov't would do too, right? It would be suddenly deemed ILLEGAL. Get it? Stand up, don't cower. Change doesn't come from remaining quiet.*
*I had this argument with my mother just recently. She's older...and naturally she's caught up with rolling with what the media tells her. At the same time she is an advocate for my using it--"but it's illegal" she says...and she calls it the "gateway DRUG." Damn, that pissed me off. WRONG, alcohol, tobacco/nicotine, caffeine--those are your gateway drugs. In fact, take all the additives out of a cigarette...nicotine itself isn't so bad....it's the additives that are bad for the body.---Just as it's the additives to the poppy that make it "bad." LOL, I told her that she was a heroin addict because she eats everything bagels every morning.*
*Some people will just never get it....let's face it. But because they won't get it...whether it is because they are incapable due to being stubborn as hell or they are just robotic in society---they're "not getting it" does NOT entitle them to criminalize innocent people!!! People who use this herb are not hurting any one....they are not even hurting themselves.*
*I'm with you WHOLEHEARTEDLY Bob...we've got to stand up for OUR RIGHTS.*
*So, why the hell don't we? That's the real question to be answered.*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> since I'm having fun with this youtube shit, this is what turned me from a skeptic to a believer...
> [youtube]2QLiEgCN350[/youtube]
> 
> and this aint kissing ass either,,, it's called straight respecting. If you can grow trees like this, feel free to talk all the shit you want to me,, I don't mind, I'd take is as a compliment
> enjoy gang


 *Not trying to sound overly confident here, but I KNOW I could grow trees like that. I've got the compost pile I've been working on for years...don't have the plot. I bring plants that are pronounced dead and make them show plants. :::cough::: I won't claim that with my current coco grow though--scary stuff, let's just say I didn't do my HW.*
*Wow, I just realized that was FDD's.......I have a newfound respect for him. *


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

The part were his initails are carved shows just how big they are.
He grows friggin trees man.
He has my respect.
Even if he is a little kurt.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Not trying to sound overly confident here, but I KNOW I could grow trees like that. I've got the compost pile I've been working on for years...don't have the plot. I bring plants that are pronounced dead and make them show plants. :::cough::: I won't claim that with my current coco grow though--scary stuff, let's just say I didn't do my HW.*
> *Wow, I just realized that was FDD's.......I have a newfound respect for him. *


 you can grow trees like this??? I call BS!!! lol just playing babs, I have faith in you and yes, when I seen the video, I had newfound respects too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Morning * *MJ is an herb. I don't consider it a "drug"......only in the sense that it helps so many--"if" that's a drug, so be it...but I don't ever refer to it as a drug.*
> *I believe it's God's gift to man. I also believe that God frowns down upon the vast majority of pharmaceuticals--perhaps even all of them.*
> *Every day I hear of a new strain that I know nothing about...e.g. the hijack....so many numerous strains out there---each serving their purpose.*
> *It has proven it to be tremendously beneficial to every pain, ailment, disease....the books have already been written. Scientists know it's good, those who smoke know it's good. In fact, the government KNOWS that it is good---but bad for "them." What do you suppose would happen to the pharmaceutical industry making trillions if people were to resort to a natural treatment vs. a chemical man-made one?*
> ...


appreciate your opinions and views bab! thx for looking at the video! it's my morning routinegets me in the right state of mind,,,,Jah Know!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

....and a big goodmorning to everyone


----------



## Tunda (Jul 26, 2009)

Waked n gonna be baked. An old friend just gave me about 20 seeds from his family on Molokai , he never said the name of the strain. He did say his family been growing this strain for years. Can't wait to see what they will grow into.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

and a wish upon a star .... the infinitum hope of the tree of goodness .... family heirloom seeds ... special from the start. Walk On!!~~ 


Tunda said:


> Waked n gonna be baked. An old friend just gave me about 20 seeds from his family on Molokai , he never said the name of the strain. He did say his family been growing this strain for years. Can't wait to see what they will grow into.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Waked n gonna be baked. An old friend just gave me about 20 seeds from his family on Molokai , he never said the name of the strain. He did say his family been growing this strain for years. Can't wait to see what they will grow into.


 you lucky dog!!wonder if its molokai frost???ya never know? I like see them be grown out to... keep me updated brah! 

morning tahoe!


----------



## cph (Jul 26, 2009)

Good morning Doc!! Hows paradise today? haha

Great videos!! Bob was trying to cahnge the world for the better. Why do we loose all the great ones so early?

I heard this song this morning (afternoon now) and thought I would share.

[youtube]ryLqfNwSSFE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

moorning cph! great, the gangs all here! and thx for the video....I love that song. I'm burning one down right now!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm burnin down some strawberry cough.
Hello all.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hey there boosmister .... I have heard a lot of good about SC ... I think some of fdd's poutdoor timber permit is growing some this year! another one to the grow to do list ... walk on!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

morning boss,,I'm toking on some kush


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> The part were his initails are carved shows just how big they are.
> He grows friggin trees man.
> He has my respect.
> Even if he is a little kurt.


hey boss, hate to break it to you, but I don't think fdd's real name is kurt I could be wrong though
ahahahahahah j/k man! yeah , looks like he tore an acl or something..ouch!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 26, 2009)

damn doc is been awile since ive been on how u been mon. ur plants be doin good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah man, you gotta show face more often highfly!!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you can grow trees like this??? I call BS!!! lol just playing babs, I have faith in you and yes, when I seen the video, I had newfound respects too [/QUOTE
> *Heheheh....I'm confident with reason.*
> *No need to go neutral on me. *
> *Hoola hoop girl on the left, eh?*
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

I tend to get lucky babs,,,I carry a four leaf clover at all times and a rabbits foot just in case.....but I'm still considered single, if ya know what I mean!! lol j/k babs, we wont go there, keep your halo, and your pants, on  ahahahahaha


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> appreciate your opinions and views bab! thx for looking at the video! it's my morning routinegets me in the right state of mind,,,,Jah Know!


 I do...ja know?


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> morning boss,,I'm toking on some kush


 ::bagseed here:::
AND...


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

*putting my halo back on *


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 26, 2009)

*--I will say it motivated me to get back on my sit-ups however.....so, I'm off and motivated to go get "pumped."*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am So So So biting my tongue right now ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

Heh, I motivated her...good stuff, I'm biting my tongue to tahoe!!hahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hahahaha ... yea .... funny .... great fun ..... love all you folks soooo much!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

Love back at ya tahoe! You guys and gals are great!


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 26, 2009)

huge mahalo for that Ben Harper video. he's about as smooth as you Dr.G.LOL!!!
3rd fill of my bowl with some WW.
gonna jump in the truck and head out for the other side of the island. have a great day all. aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

aloha sunday morning aunty!
[youtube]Z8ZeBog2yFM[/youtube]
take it easy, remember, greenhorn loves you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

I swear I'm gonna kick this guys ass soon,,,I promise!!! to the fucking pilot, if ya think ya watching me,,, ya got something else coming to ya!!! leave me the fuck alone allready!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very chillaxed tune.
Mucho enjoyed.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I swear I'm gonna kick this guys ass soon,,,I promise!!! to the fucking pilot, if ya think ya watching me,,, ya got something else coming to ya!!! leave me the fuck alone allready!!



That piece of crap. i hope he lands in the ocean.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

he will get his,,, thx buddy pieces of shit like that I don't bother with...he's a tour pilot during his "day" job,,,,he's moonlighting right now, turds aint got nothing better to do than bust herb,,fuck them I welcome them,, my setup is in thier legal standrds,, I'm actually under and they know that,, stop wasting your money guys!! crackdown on ice not herb,, ice is killing hawaiians!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

and just to let you all know...there IS NO TOURS in my area here!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

F#@ ice it is piosin.And anyone making it should face very stiff penalties.
Anyways on to happyer thoughts.
I just started germing some seeds.
From the Cali Connection.
I am sprouting 2 SFV OG KUSH ans 2 PURPLE KUSH.
And from The California Bean bank. 2 Kali Brains.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

awesome! I got 1 kalibrains that survived..it is in the tray with 4 other seedling of a different strain. I notice the growth on the kalibrains is faster,,,I was trying to research kalibrains, can't pull up to much info on them, you know anything about them? lineage wise??


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dude I have searched and searched and cant find anything at all.
Thats what made me sprout a couple.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm thinking it got kali mist and some kind of kc brains strain in it???? that's just a wild guess though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

well if it aint got no history, jack it and name it the 818boss special hehehe cross it with a purple!! muahahahaha!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thats funny shit.
I thought the same exact thing.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TKJOE78Fn8


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 26, 2009)

babe, that looks like the same plane that flies over here that thunda and i grumble about.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

There has to be a way to track this guy down.
Catch him coming out a bar or somethin.
Or plant some drugs on his plane or car and place an annonmys tip.
BYE BYE pilots licence


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

This seems like a perfect song for this thread.
Music is real important to me. This song brings a tear to my eye everytime.
[youtube]uQYDvQ1HH-E[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 26, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> This seems like a perfect song for this thread.
> Music is real important to me. This song brings a tear to my eye everytime.
> [youtube]uQYDvQ1HH-E[/youtube]



.....
great song for a great thread


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

hahaha thats all I need, just a little help from my friends!! that guys a tool! you guys rock!!! thank you all! love the song and love my RIU family! one love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

well, I wasn't to impressed with the results I was getting with my seedlings in the tray ....so I transplanted them into single pots.they are in coco coir.. this will be part of my winter grow . I put my other plant in the tray instead and we shall see how this works out,,,,I also threw in a nug of the kush I'm currently toking on. bad lighting, but oh well,,,JAh

herb give you a little time to think to yourself,,,it's so good for everything


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the reason they wasn't doing to good in the tray was because the soil was to compacted...I had to much earthworm castings in the mix and that made my soil real dense and compact, user error, but next time I will know better


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 26, 2009)

hey super sweet man .... the first pic .... the soil looks friggin awesome ... I can smell it from here .... hey btw ... aunty dropped by and said hello. totally awesome. this community. many thanks for your updates. Walk On!!~~~~


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

And knowing is half the battle.(G.I. Joe)


----------



## cph (Jul 26, 2009)

Just some random thoughts.... How long is she going to stay in the tray? Do you think she will stand up ok without much depth? How do you like that coco? I've been considering different mediums and that was 1 of them. I know your new to it but how is it so far?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

thx for the replies friends!. hey boss, you and I are the same age

I used to collect g.i.joes..you ever made them do headspins?? we used to battle with those and the star wars figures. the star wars figures was better for headspinning and shoulder rolls 'cause you could put a penny in between thier legs I used to pop and breakdance too!! LOL carry arround a piece of cardboard or a roll of linoleum!! LMAO hahahaha good fucking times man


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

Run dmc, Fat boys good shit man


----------



## Tunda (Jul 26, 2009)

Managed to pull a seed off of a plant that i pollinated a few weeks back. Looks viable to me im gonna drop it in the water and see if it pops. I like see how this island cross will do. The seed is kinda light brown with a few stripes and speckles. I read a book that said to pull it green so this one i pulled it was kinda light green .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

cph said:


> Just some random thoughts.... How long is she going to stay in the tray? Do you think she will stand up ok without much depth? How do you like that coco? I've been considering different mediums and that was 1 of them. I know your new to it but how is it so far?


so far I love the coco. still figuring it out as far as waterings go. and the tray thingy, its base is strong so thats good, I was thinking go bonzai with it that should work, just keep it in the house as a table piece.and as far as it standing as it grows, the roots should reach throughout the soil being its shallow, thats a good thing. it will end up being a root rug  but we shall see I could be wrong?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Managed to pull a seed off of a plant that i pollinated a few weeks back. Looks viable to me im gonna drop it in the water and see if it pops. I like see how this island cross will do. The seed is kinda light brown with a few stripes and speckles. I read a book that said to pull it green so this one i pulled it was kinda light green .


 let me now how it works out brah!and good to see you tunda


----------



## Tunda (Jul 26, 2009)

You to my friend by the way i to have a GDP going right now. I found a seed in the GDP bud and it popped. its in soil already about 3 days old. So now we can see how the strain does on the diff isles. Stay Irie


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

awesome man!! make sure you post pics! I'm sure other viewers are interested too...

lot of different micro-climates in HI gang! so this should be good.... awesome hawaiian!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 26, 2009)

babylon shall fall
[youtube]bb-SjlhHCIM[/youtube]
rasta will rise....


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 26, 2009)

The Doc knows Im interested in that one tunda. 
Looking forward to some picks bro.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 26, 2009)

Will do gotta be tomorrow. Seed was fat and one of the thickest stems I ever seen on a sprout. This will be my third bagseed this season the other 2 are flowering up mouka showing no bananas I hope they stay true females. Good night all time for me to go moi moi. Aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

brah, no shit! this stem is thick too lmao wonder if this is from the same batch of weed...hmmm lmao!!

*moi moi* nighty nite time....means go sleep


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> brah, no shit! this stem is thick too lmao wonder if this is from the same batch of weed...hmmm lmao!!
> 
> *moi moi* nighty nite time....means go sleep


 whoa not da fat boys...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

da fat boys hawaiian!! glad you could make it brah


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thx for the replies friends!. hey boss, you and I are the same age
> 
> ...45?
> MORNING
> After coffee---


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> so far I love the coco. still figuring it out as far as waterings go. and the tray thingy, its base is strong so thats good, I was thinking go bonzai with it that should work, just keep it in the house as a table piece.and as far as it standing as it grows, the roots should reach throughout the soil being its shallow, thats a good thing. it will end up being a root rug  but we shall see I could be wrong?


 *That's exactly where I started with coco---bonzai, but I got antsy and flowered it.*
*Coco will make a beautiful bonzai.*


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 27, 2009)

What ups and good morning all.
Gunna get high whlie I chat with my friends.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

u bouncing off the ceiling yet? there mr.boosssman!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

Morning friends!!

And why you asking babs? thought you was wearing a halo..hehe


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

becuz we're curious ..... now answer the question ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

well,,, if you multiply 5x6, add 100 to that total, subtract 36 from that number, then divide the sum you have by 2, then minus 17,,,you should have the answer...get some pen and paper now and tell me what you get,,,first one correct gets + rep,,,serious!! lmao now get busy!!


----------



## cph (Jul 27, 2009)

38... Who needs a calculator

Hey you changed it.. 33


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

your getting close.... being an engineer, I thought you would nail this,,,I am dissappointed in you  lol


----------



## cph (Jul 27, 2009)

I thought you said you were 35 not 30?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

you got bad math,,,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

cph said:


> 38... Who needs a calculator


I think cph does hahahaha


----------



## cph (Jul 27, 2009)

I guess so but 5x6=30+100=130-36=94/2=47-17=30 right?


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn doc we are the same age.
Just turned 34 myself.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

I meant the 36 to be 26,,,,I have bad equations then!! lol,,I actually had it right the first time,,,your wrong answer made me change the equation hahahah but yeah, I'm around 35,,, I think??hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

rep coming your way cph, I gotta spread the love first!! who wants some??holla!! lol


----------



## cph (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah my bad, Maybe we both need to hit it 1 more time.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

a fukin mathematical brain test on Monday AM ... sorry ain't happenin .... LOL!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well,,, if you multiply 5x6, add 100 to that total, subtract 36 from that number, then divide the sum you have by 2, then minus 17,,,you should have the answer...get some pen and paper now and tell me what you get,,,first one correct gets + rep,,,serious!! lmao now get busy!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

your right
[youtube]HFvaYRll-II[/youtube]
lets burn one!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

ur'all still wet behind the ears ... hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

I went to a public school,,,,sorry ahahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

[youtube]xNnAvTTaJjM[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

yipeee! ya finally got it buddy! I'm proud of you!! ~walk on!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

oops! _I was wrong!!!!!ahahahahahahahahahaha_

_damn greenhorns!! _


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

ok ...still takes a couple of times for us ole fooggies .... hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

try this one buddy!!
[youtube]3A6ar44Ecec[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

excellent .... those be my university days ... party hardy ... all semester long!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sure you'll appreciate this one then
[youtube]Xbt30UnzRWw[/youtube]
babs, where are yoooouuuuu! ahahahaha whip it baby!
I fucked up, it's embedded


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

hahahaha .... reminds me of the first itmes that I did shrooms .... third year ..... soooo soooo sooooo much stinkin stupid fun ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

[youtube]Uz6ACeOVrwA[/youtube]


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

hana hoooooooooooooo......damn only on page 29,already good times dr when you show da guerila grow???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

WHEN ITS DONE!!!! lmao!! keep reading bro! it gets better


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, I'm gonna dial it on back to 1973 for y'all ... y'all.

[youtube]xzGsOTJWImo[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

good to see you uncle cracker!! I thought you wasn't my friend anymore haven't seen you in 2 days!! lol good to see ya!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 27, 2009)

The sweet. Thats some groovy stuff there. love it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

and which one are you,,,andy , steve , or mick? lmao...hahahaha


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 27, 2009)

UH OH Crackers activity bar went down.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

[youtube]RqZhM75aGMg[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> UH OH Crackers activity bar went down.


yeah, and mines went up!!! who's Uncle now?! hahahaha

and tahoe, whats with this backdoor stuff anyways?? ahahahhahah

goodtimes, my friends!! thank you all!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

eh dr. do you remember in 90 when oahu was flooded w/ dat matanuska thunder fuck?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> eh dr. do you remember in 90 when oahu was flooded w/ dat matanuska thunder fuck?????


 yeah bro! but at that time, I had other things going on, not good either!! but I wish I knew earlier what I knew now,,,maybe Oahu would still be flooded heh


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

front door back door side door top door bottom door .... givemee a door ... I'm going in! LOL!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 27, 2009)

Sometimes you eat the bar...and sometimes the bar eats you. 

It's all good ppl!! Now fire up some jazzy sativa if you've got any, and listen up to Eric with a very underrated song which doesn't get near enough air time.

[youtube]L0kSgwmS3iU[/youtube]


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

i was grown" dat shit in wasilla back den.....we hammered maui and oahu for two years...tree houses,good fun


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 27, 2009)

eric clapton ... guitaring talking ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

nice cracker!! 

tree houses man...those were the days lorenzo!!! hahahaha good fun indeed


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

wellp im headin, back to find that gueila grow should be caught up in a few weeks...............lol..........pics have me drooling already....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

thhhreee houses


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

and if anyones interested, I'll post pics later tonight!! lol

thank you viewers you all rock!! I love you guys!
[youtube]vnqGyzWPpp4[/youtube]
UNITE!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> thhhreee houses


 see what you did, you made me "out" my tree house
shame on you!! hahahah laters bro!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

i had a tree house in a breadfruit tree in my front yard in kailua... age.....21.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

okay, you made me feel better, I thought my and my buddies where the only one


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

hey i am new to this sight a quick questiondo i have to refresh to see other posts?


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

lol always enjoy being stealth


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

hows the waves these days dr?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

town side had waves..north should be picking up..then sat. got another swell*south*...forecast is looking good this coming weeks..swells is lining up bro


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah im heading to cali for week my girls reunion and my daughter is here for the summer,shes 7....i pray theres some waves....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

.. godluck man.. I will be praying for waves for you too..


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks mucho appreciado.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

np,,,and talking about surf.....Cya later friends!! it's been fun! Cya all in the evening!! I had a blast this morning,,,thank you guys!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the small kine rubbing it in brah!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

Guess who recieved thier browndirtwarrior video today....oh yeah baby!!!


----------



## Tunda (Jul 27, 2009)

After seeing it with you guys i went download the whole movie and burned it i would have told you where to download it from. I went watch it like 10 times already, i like the songs to.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> hey i am new to this sight a quick questiondo i have to refresh to see other posts?


Yes........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

Tunda said:


> After seeing it with you guys i went download the whole movie and burned it i would have told you where to download it from. I went watch it like 10 times already, i like the songs to.


Yup. I like the songs too.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 27, 2009)

[youtube]OFGgbT_VasI[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and if anyones interested, I'll post pics later tonight!! lol


oohh pictures, I love pictures


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

I will take them soon bigT, but my computers acting up again, stealing Internet from nieghbors suck ass but I will post them as soon as I can! Thx for the interest buddy


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm sure you'll appreciate this one then
> [youtube]Xbt30UnzRWw[/youtube]
> babs, where are yoooouuuuu! ahahahaha whip it baby!
> I fucked up, it's embedded


 *"weeeeeeeeeeeee" LOLOLOL, here I am..getting ready for bed.*
*Why you want to get me riled up at this time of night??? This is a song I will be dancing with to my "significant other" in the A.M. I like getting goofy with my lil buddy. Thanks Doc.*
*I'll pull the whip out another night. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

Nighty nite babs


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 27, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha .... reminds me of the first itmes that I did shrooms .... third year ..... soooo soooo sooooo much stinkin stupid fun ....


 *Hehe....last time I did shrooms---LONG time ago---I called my ex to give him explicit detail as to how beautiful my boobs were......HAHAHAHA......seriously.*
*Oh Lawd, I'm making myself look bad again.*
*Now watch Cracker disappear for a day or two. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

Want some shrooms babs? Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 27, 2009)

I took some "ok" pics today. My comp is down still so I will post them as soon as I get a chance. They are "ok" ,,, nothing "special" ... lmao!


----------



## kkday (Jul 28, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> i had a tree house in a breadfruit tree in my front yard in kailua... age.....21.


You were growing in a tree house in Kailua?? My friend ripped a guy growing in a tree house when we was fressmen in HS. This will be so funny if it was u.


----------



## kkday (Jul 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Want some shrooms babs? Lol


Rofl... That's funny shit there boy. My GF said why u laughing?!?!


----------



## kkday (Jul 28, 2009)

heres a few older pics i will use for my Grow jurnel after i harvest every thing

this is 1 week in the ground






heres the same one 2 weeks later






heres a group shot after planting in the ground the one on the far upper right had a week head start in the ground (and is the one in the pics above)






heres a close up of the three on the left a week after being in the ground






this is 3 weeks ago


----------



## kkday (Jul 28, 2009)

the sativas are clones and im not sure on the strane due to miss labeling there supposed to be Big bud but there garanty not cuz they look 100% sativa and the indica is bag seed from puna on the big island. i got 2 fem. out of 10!!! its a very potent strane sticky and dank!! no fruity smell here. a heavy and very strong smell. its super resistent to insects and pest. the sativas have had spyder mite right next to her and she has nothing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Right on Hawaiian!! Looks nice! Make sure you keep us updated brah!

Morning gang, still working on trying to load pics 
gotta wait till my nieghbor fires up the Internet.... Soon gang, soon. And it's pictures of the hijack... Trust me, the wait will be worth it!! They looking gooood...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

slobber slobber slobber ... more tissues please ... I have a raging pavlov response happening here ...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 28, 2009)

wow,last time i eat shrooms at 2 thirty in da morning.....


----------



## smokn (Jul 28, 2009)

Greetings! Been lurking in the forums for a while and thought I'd jump in. Moved to Hawaii (for the 2nd time) a few years back. Daughter disabled and has her card. I'm her caregiver. We're looking at three generations of plant geneticists here, so i should be able to grow this stuff, no? After all they don't call it weed for nothing. Ironically, my father was employed by the USDA to grow hemp (for non-smoking reasons) during WWII, so... Wish he were still here to help, but. Have a few plants in (see pic) and appear to have caught the long season with at least the one. The others are just seedlings. I have some mystery Hawaiian strain, a strain from a friend down the road we'll call RedT to preserve anonymity, and some Sweet Sativa started from seed I got by letting my short season female (from purchased seed) go to seed. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome and aloha! You came to the right forum for sure! Have fun browsing and meeting the community, there is also a Hi thread in the outdoor section!! Mahalos for the visit !!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

nO shame drop some pictures too.. We like that! Lol


----------



## smokn (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, I forgot the picture before I hit post.. Now I have to figure out how to do it


----------



## smokn (Jul 28, 2009)

I found this site looking for the definition of "long" and "short" season. I've got that figured out. Now I need to figure out how to subscribe to threads and upload pictures. I'm on the 'net a lot, so will be here often. Looking forward to meeting a whole new ohana.


----------



## smokn (Jul 28, 2009)

Been poking around for 30 min now and can't find out how to upload pics, so later. I did (I think) figure out how to subscribe to the thread. But now I must go do something less fun and more lucrative.


----------



## cph (Jul 28, 2009)

smokn said:


> Been poking around for 30 min now and can't find out how to upload pics, so later. I did (I think) figure out how to subscribe to the thread. But now I must go do something less fun and more lucrative.


Good day and welcome!!!

To upload pics you need to be in advanced mode. When you're in there you'll find 2 buttons for attachments.

And for subscribing, at the top of every thread you'll see Thread Tools, it's in there.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Sometimes you eat the bar...and sometimes the bar eats you.
> 
> It's all good ppl!! Now fire up some jazzy sativa if you've got any, and listen up to Eric with a very underrated song which doesn't get near enough air time.
> 
> [youtube]L0kSgwmS3iU[/youtube]


 cracker, now your playing my kind of music, 
blues, big MAHALO for Eric. aunty


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 28, 2009)

aloha everyone misty day today relaxing day... gotta get the bong


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Aloha gang, still working on getting pictures posted... This sucks balls


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

cph said:


> Good day and welcome!!!
> 
> To upload pics you need to be in advanced mode. When you're in there you'll find 2 buttons for attachments.
> 
> And for subscribing, at the top of every thread you'll see Thread Tools, it's in there.


Thx for helping me out Cph!


----------



## wannabee (Jul 28, 2009)

hey nice video, only sad song, kind of


----------



## cph (Jul 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thx for helping me out Cph!


 
Thats what we're here for!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi wannabe


----------



## wannabee (Jul 28, 2009)

lo there to you doc!


----------



## smokn (Jul 28, 2009)

OK, thanks folks. I think I've figured out both problems, so here are the pics. These were planted in pairs about 2 weeks apart when about 8" tall. 

While you're gandering, anybody tell me the difference between th two in the third picture, planted at the same time? It happened all of a sudden about a week ago.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Can't see the pics real good, I'm not on my pc...
Maybe someone can see them better and help... I'll take another look when I do get on my pc... Right on bro... Pics!! I love it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey gang, I think the topsyturvys ready to come down! That's what I call 90day wonders!! Lmao! The calyxes are fat and frosty and pistils have turned over....I'll take pics of that too.... I was real impressed with this gimmick, I will always have one...I gave the topsy her last watering yesterday but it is pouring rain again over here and yes, helicopters are buzzing around ,, cloud cover, what a joke!well when the topsy dries out, I will bring her down


----------



## wannabee (Jul 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey gang, I think the topsyturvys ready to come down! That's what I call 90day wonders!! Lmao! The calyxes are fat and frosty and pistils have turned over....I'll take pics of that too.... I was real impressed with this gimmick, I will always have one...I gave the topsy her last watering yesterday put it is pouring rain again over here and yes, helicopters are buzzing around ,, cloud cover, what a joke!well when the topsy dries out, I will bring her down


 
wondering about where that came from, like a k-mart or somewhere like that? do you plant your own seeds in it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

It came from ace hardware, you can get it from as seen on tv stores also..I transplanted a female from seed in there that I started in around less than 90 days!! I gotta look back into my journal to find out when, but then that would be homework

it's also funny that whenever I go to post a plane hovers by... Reminds me of a show I seen on the history channel about Pablo escobar

honest gang, it's almost funny,,


----------



## wannabee (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for that information, just wanted my friend with a greenhouse to try that. i don't have enough privacy for that right now, love that privacy, oh well, we can dream....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Todays dreams are tomorrows reality


----------



## smokn (Jul 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey gang, I think the topsyturvys ready to come down! That's what I call 90day wonders!! Lmao! The calyxes are fat and frosty and pistils have turned over....I'll take pics of that too.... I was real impressed with this gimmick, I will always have one...I gave the topsy her last watering yesterday but it is pouring rain again over here and yes, helicopters are buzzing around ,, cloud cover, what a joke!well when the topsy dries out, I will bring her down


I was gonna try this, but first couldn't find one, then couldn't afford one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

They are half price at ace hardwarethis and the aquaglobe


----------



## cph (Jul 28, 2009)

Pics???? WE NEED PICS!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm trying gang!!! I think the weather is giving me bad reception.... What I don't understand is why my phone can catch but my p.c. Cannot????


----------



## cph (Jul 28, 2009)

Your neighbors signal is not as strong as the cell phone tower. Thats one good thing about my neighbors being so close.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 28, 2009)

modern technology is fukin fantastic ..... when its working ...


----------



## pinkus (Jul 28, 2009)

hey Doc G, just thought i would check out ur thread 

Pinkus


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey pinkus!! Wassup pimp! stick around bro ... Appreciate it!

And thx for the replies gang!


----------



## smokn (Jul 29, 2009)

Yo, Doc. Wassup? Looks like a nice day brewing; get some outdoor work done. I'm going to build another planting bed and maybe put in 1000 q ft of lawn. Will post pic of bed when it's done. I have 18 seedlings (11 Sweet Sativa and 7 RedT) about 3" tall with their first true leaves under 18/6 light. Thought I would keep them like that unitl they have a couple of nodes each, then outside. Hopefully still catch some long season with them.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 29, 2009)

aloha my dear. i see you naven't posted yet today so i guess your back at that job again. take care that back. you do hard work on your knees with that tile work. it is a beauitful day here on Oahu. hope you and your possey have a good one. aloha all, aunty


----------



## Boulderheads (Jul 29, 2009)

Wassup doc? Haven't been around much, busy with school, last week of summer school coming to an end so I will have 3 weeks off to make some major updates. Keep on entertaining!! I love this thread


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey gang! Sorry for the lack of activity but I was busy trimming the topsy turvy plant.. P.c. Is still down so still gotta wait on the pictures...also air activity Is still heavy so I just been chilling on the low and watch them watch me

thx for the replies, chat soon.... Cya


----------



## cph (Jul 29, 2009)

Doc... you have to see this. Tupac is at it again.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/220596-im-gay-4.html


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 30, 2009)

oh what a night...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey aunty,, hard work on my knees??? Sheeesh!!! No say that! People going start getting the wrong impression around here!! Fucking lmao! Thx aunty! Aloha 7873


----------



## pinkus (Jul 30, 2009)

man there is a whole cult built around mystic clown 
who knew?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a very bIg fan of his!!Lol!! Seriously though.. Sup pinkus, thx for sticking around bro,, and thx for the links you been giving me


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 30, 2009)

should have gone shopping before i smoked today.....


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

me too. sitting here checking out that " I'm gay" thread. mystic is the bomb, those dudes are out to get him or is that " in good fun?" LOL!!?just pau my 2nd bowl, now too lazy and baked to hele,oh well. too much good reading. aloha ro, how's it hanging? LOL!! nah, just joking with you, you player. so how that harvest of the upside down bugga?


----------



## Punatic (Jul 30, 2009)

DR G. Can't wait to see that topsy turvy all trimed up before you cut her


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey gang!! Aloha for stopping by punatic, appreciate it

the topsy is down , all trimmed up, and drying/curing in paperbags right now.
My house smells so Krip!!!! I love it! I got a lotta pics, but pc Is still down, I don't know what's worse, no medicine or no RIU!!! Ahaha
I'll keep ya posted gang... But the meds off the topsy came out primo!!!


----------



## pinkus (Jul 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey gang!! Aloha for stopping by punatic, appreciate it
> 
> the topsy is down , all trimmed up, and drying/curing in paperbags right now.
> My house smells so Krip!!!! I love it! I got a lotta pics, but pc Is still down, I don't know what's worse, no medicine or no RIU!!! Ahaha
> I'll keep ya posted gang... But the meds off the topsy came out primo!!!


I've never seen topsy turvy....it's quite funny though as an ex GF used to say she was Topsy turvy when she was baked. I just brought that up a week or two ago to her, always good for a laugh. just like Tupac the pure.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Ahahaha

believe the hype... It works!! I was almost thinking of BOILING the ROOTS!! Ahahaha


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 30, 2009)

what up everyone.
I guess I gotta check out that link.
Am I reading all this correctly is he gay. Are peeps giving him a hard time.
It does not matter to me if hes gay. I know and love some great gay peeps.
What does piss me off. Is if members on here are giving him a hard time over it.
I gotta check it out. And get his back if needed.
I am grooming 6 super dank Gdp's right now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

You gotta read the link,,, then you'll understand


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 30, 2009)

Alright those trickery threads always get me.
HAHAHA.
At least the part about the super dank GDP IM groomin right now is true.
SO it sounds like your your happy with the topsy turn out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Fuck yeah! Heh

and I got my blowfish today,,, it's on the shelf. I put some tobacco inside and gave it a test run... Nice! definitely my favorite piece by far.. Superstoked on it!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

pics please ... or is that just an admission of ignorance what a blowfish is ... other than the biological one ... hahahaha!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm trying tahoe, but still no signal on the pc...

Maybe it was meant to be for the time being, only jah knows,, jah know!?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Maybe it was meant to be for the time being, only jah knows,, jah know!?


 I think jah wants to see some pics too!!!

haha jokin man, Im sure they are beautiful 

btw, that guy who started the thread labeled "Im gay" is saying that someone else logged into his account and posted that message. So he is back in the closet for now.






fly said:


> omg i just logged into riu today and saw this post 80 replies, damn my riu must have stayed logged in and one of my friends left this.
> at least i know i would be accepted if i turned gay lol
> peace fly


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Ahahaha

still trying on pics got some good ones.. When the pc does come around, this thread will be flooded with pics! Ahaha lmao


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px3lr__J8P0&feature=relatedgonna try and post this viedo of my fav. group,Katchafire from New Zealand.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

okay i guess it didn;t work. give me a min.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIySfQ6Qurs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Aunty , the chopper just when fly right over me.. I get really good pictures this time..: they trying to scare me ... That's not harrasement??? Oh well, I don't care, let em waste taxpayers money and try to find greenhorns"mythical gardens of Eden.... Lmao jah is watching over me,, I feel it..

If they found one, I'd be more suprized and shocked then them, cause I'm looking for those gardens myself


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

Jah love baby. you are blessed. coast guard flew over me today real low. huh, i live near the oacen but he flew over the mountains then out to sea. oh well, we all in Jah's hands.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 30, 2009)

Waaz happening doc stoked to see them pics of the topsy turfy bud


----------



## Minnestoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow dude, looks fantastic. Gotta love the herb, I just started my grow and gonna set up my room this weekend, Gettin some clones from Cali. Toke it up man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

SUp potninja


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

[youtube]SIySfQ6Qurs[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

tHx for stopping by, minniestoner, stick around for the pics later


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi tahoe I am walking on and smiling,,, having a blast!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

excellent man ... its the only way .... take the moment for what it is .... take the pleasure in that moment ... and move onto the next moment ... and enjoy that one too .... my journey has become one of an infinite stream of awesome moments .... with a little reality sprinkled in between ... every moment has a perspective, what is your perspective of the moment in front of you ... at that moment ... fuk that was way way too much Like Mike Meyers in GoldMember .... allow myself to introduce ... myself ... LOL! I fukin love Mike Meyers! LOL!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

I love it buddy!! And I was thinking, since my plant is sorta large, I'll just harvest branch,...by....little.....branch, so I keep my numbers within the HI laws...  hahahaha. 3oz. At a time! Muahahahaha!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 30, 2009)

excellent plan ... all the best grow energy I can muster is sent ur way!! Walk On!!~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Thx my friend


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 30, 2009)

must be great to be able to grow outside at anytime huh doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Omg!!! Ahahahahaha
good to see you playa!! Ahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

I've seen it all!!! Roflmao hahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've seen it all!!! Roflmao hahaha


 

subscribed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Stick around man, if you see me doing something wrong, let me know, okay!?

Hehehe


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 30, 2009)

were is all the pics of your "meds" my sick friend?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

It's buried somewhere in this journal... I'm trying to post more but can't seem to connect from my pc at this time... Weak signal


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It's buried somewhere in this journal... I'm trying to post more but can't seem to connect from my pc at this time... Weak signal


 
no good is it expensive to live in hi? hows the job market. i always fucking wanted to live there man or at least visit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

mArket sucks right now, it's hella expensive! To live here, But times is always good. If ya ever in the area, let me know,,, honest


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> mArket sucks right now, it's hella expensive! To live here, But times is always good. If ya ever in the area, let me know,,, honest


 

hahaha can i get there on greyhound? lol j/k good shit you live in paradise. i dont really like it hot hot but im sure i could gt use to it. plus theres always a/c lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Yup! And right now it's 4 0'clock HST.. And it's hot as hell!!! It's a good thing we have beaches,,, and waves! Later gang! Thx again for stopping by chitown, appreciate it


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 30, 2009)

Shit doc izzz midnight where i live and the party iz just starting.... Wheres da boooos !!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

It's 6 0'clock here!! Mai tai's and blue hawaiis is what it's all about at this hour... And some kind herbs sup playa!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

THe beach was pretty good today by the way.. Few waves here and there... Small kanikapila afterwards *gathering,party,jam music*


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 30, 2009)

Damn doc 6 !!! Shit i would be sleepin right now u kno wat they say sleep all day pArty all night !!!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 30, 2009)

gotta love dat rasta music iz like something else soothes the soul and replishes the mind


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Hahaha six at night , my ninja friend! Hahaha party up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Gotta love the rasta bro


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 30, 2009)

Helllz yes listening to sum bob as we speak wooooah woooah wooooah feel dem spririts lord i thank you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

Hear them spirits.... Lord I thank you now.... Ahahaha


----------



## Tunda (Jul 30, 2009)

One good thing about music, when it hits you feel no pain..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2009)

NOw hit me with music.... Hit with music, trenchtownRock....
Ahahah sup tunda!


----------



## Tunda (Jul 30, 2009)

Howzit brah, sorry Neva take pics of the GDP I don't like taking pics of sprouts I gotta wait till atleast a week old my camera is shitty. I love my reggae music alpha blondie, yellowman,eekamouse,steel pulse, Aswad and I love greggory isaacs. The list goes on and on.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 30, 2009)

represent!! Rebel Solejahs, Ko'uka, and of course Natural Vibes, shit Pennedean, he's the man. Humbel brudda, love him.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Jul 30, 2009)

tunda im with all the music but da geek a mouse.....blondie is kink,besides bob


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Allright!! Reggae soldiers in da house!! I like humble soul too,... Pakalolo sweet....


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Aunty , the chopper just when fly right over me.. I get really good pictures this time..: they trying to scare me ... That's not harrasement??? Oh well, I don't care, let em waste taxpayers money and try to find greenhorns"mythical gardens of Eden.... Lmao jah is watching over me,, I feel it..
> 
> If they found one, I'd be more suprized and shocked then them, cause I'm looking for those gardens myself


* "Now, now"....let's not be paranoid.*

If they found one, I'd be more suprized and shocked then them, cause I'm looking for those gardens myself
*LOL!!!*


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey aunty,, hard work on my knees??? Sheeesh!!! No say that! People going start getting the wrong impression around here!! Fucking lmao! Thx aunty! Aloha 7873


 
*I KNEW IT......we still luv ya.*


----------



## Tunda (Jul 31, 2009)

Flooring guys always get the on their knees jokes hhehehe. Wait till your coworkers start saying " while your down there" LOL that one always cracked me up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

I gotta tell you babs, you are personally, my favorite viewer!! Luv ya babs!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Flooring guy always get the on their knees jokes hhehehe. Wait till your coworkers start saying " while your down there" LOL that one always cracked me up.


It never ends, I tell ya!.....


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> excellent man ... its the only way .... take the moment for what it is .... take the pleasure in that moment ... and move onto the next moment ... and enjoy that one too .... my journey has become one of an infinite stream of awesome moments .... with a little reality sprinkled in between ... every moment has a perspective, what is your perspective of the moment in front of you ... at that moment ... fuk that was way way too much Like Mike Meyers in GoldMember .... allow myself to introduce ... myself ... LOL! I fukin love Mike Meyers! LOL!!~~


 *How bout when there are just too many damn BS moments?*
*Sprinkle some of those infinite moments my way, ok?*
*Personally, I attribute your "joy" to good smoke, LOL.*
*:::cough:::what's up with men liking puffed up beach balls? *


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

*gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning. *
*---and Good Night.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Nighty nite babs!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Or good morning!!hahaha
cya!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hey there ho there how's it goin' there?

hahahaha .... BS moments? ... walk on .... you just walk on .... I worked with an interesting fella over the last couple of years .... and used to say to me when I had a BS moment to deal with .... is anyone gonna die? Will you remember this moment of decision as remarkable in the next 5-10-25 years? Even if either of those are true - you deal with the issue and walk on. We only make our lives as complicated as you want them. Our lives are an expression of our inner self. The energy we hold witrhin ourselves is the energy we project. Simply put - the power of positive thinking is real (or so I believe). This concept has properties that are in perfect alignment with basic and fundamental physics principles. Ok .... Ok .... Ok .... it is the weed - and the weed is good, vry very good. A Big Top O The Monrnin to Y'ALL .... Walking On (in the BS you ALWAYS have a choice to Walk On ..... it's a matter of balancing the consequences).


Babs34 said:


> *How bout when there are just too many damn BS moments?*
> *Sprinkle some of those infinite moments my way, ok?*
> *Personally, I attribute your "joy" to good smoke, LOL.*
> *:::cough:::what's up with men liking puffed up beach balls? *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Morning gang.... Still can't get the pics loaded.... this fucking sucks!!!


----------



## 303 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Morning gang.... Still can't get the pics loaded.... this fucking sucks!!!


i feel ya doc, my computer won't recognize my camera. AHHHHH. I want to share some epic photos but can't..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Good to see you buddy!.. Take it easy bro


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there ho there how's it goin' there?
> 
> hahahaha .... BS moments? ... walk on .... you just walk on .... I worked with an interesting fella over the last couple of years .... and used to say to me when I had a BS moment to deal with .... is anyone gonna die? Will you remember this moment of decision as remarkable in the next 5-10-25 years? Even if either of those are true - you deal with the issue and walk on. We only make our lives as complicated as you want them. Our lives are an expression of our inner self. The energy we hold witrhin ourselves is the energy we project. Simply put - the power of positive thinking is real (or so I believe). This concept has properties that are in perfect alignment with basic and fundamental physics principles. Ok .... Ok .... Ok .... it is the weed - and the weed is good, vry very good. A Big Top O The Monrnin to Y'ALL .... Walking On (in the BS you ALWAYS have a choice to Walk On ..... it's a matter of balancing the consequences).





Well put Tahoe. And thanks for posting it.
Being a stress freak myself. Reading it is like saying it in your head.
And it is always a bonus to be reminded to chill the f%[email protected] out.
So anyways good morning all.
I am hung over. cranberry juice vodka. 
Plus grooming all day.
Will post some pics if I can get my cam working.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks man .... I love Cranberry juice and vodka ... walk on!!~~ 


bossman88188 said:


> Well put Tahoe. And thanks for posting it.
> Being a stress freak myself. Reading it is like saying it in your head.
> And it is always a bonus to be reminded to chill the f%[email protected] out.
> So anyways good morning all.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes tahoe, very well put,,, thank you.
Wassup friends!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Post 1000 for me. Just had to share that.
Damn doc how did you post over 3000.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks DrG .... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yes tahoe, very well put,,, thank you.
> Wassup friends!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

You know Doc I was thinking about your pilot issue.
Maybe whoever it is has a big crush on you.
And it is there way of flirting.lol
Maybe they think your MAN PRETTY. LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Post 1000 for me. Just had to share that.
> Damn doc how did you post over 3000.


I'm a postwhore,,, but that ain't shit... Look at crackers and do the math on his numbers,,, ahahahahaha

congratulations on your 1000 post boss, welcome to the no life club, enjoy! Heh
thx for sticking around viewers!! I notice views still rising and I love it!! Thank you all for being patient with the pics!! Sorry about that gang I'm trying my hardest!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> You know Doc I was thinking about your pilot issue.
> Maybe whoever it is has a big crush on you.
> And it is there way of flirting.lol
> Maybe they think your MAN PRETTY. LMAO



That would be nice.... If it's true ..i'm game


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dude cracker is just crazy.
He must know almost every member on here lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

He is either loved or hated, but he is known to all!! Hahaha
he is intriqueing for sure! I luv the dude!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> That would be nice.... If it's true ..i'm game


I sure hope you were saying the pilot was chick boss, cause the doctors arrow only shoots STRAIGHT!!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey bro a fans a fan. LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

ANswer my question boss!!! Lol  clarify that shit!! Hahaha

I have no problem with that issue either, everyone in HI has an uncle or knows of one that swings that way..


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

May be Its a cheer sqaud.
Is that better Doc.
O wait there are guy cheerleaders too.oops my bad.
Alright now Im laughin too hard


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Ahaha 
it's all good
it's all about loving life and living in the now, enjoying every minute of it and ~Walking On


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Since I don't have pictures, I'll give a verbal..
The hijack is fully flowering, still got weeks to go. The pistils are all white and they are long! It's got fat colas and the calyxes haven't even swollen yet! It's super frosty and sticky too. I am suprized as to why this strain is still underground??

Topsy buds still drying/curing..

Plant in yard about 7' tall and about 4' wide.just starting to show more flowers. This one Is downright spooky!!

Seedlings getting ready for fall/winter grow

bonzai in tray looking creepy

GDP fat stalk, slow growth, nice fat stubbylike leafs. Hope it is a true female.

That's about it gang! Stay watching...


----------



## jimisimmortal (Jul 31, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Px3lr__J8P0&feature=relatedgonna try and post this viedo of my fav. group,Katchafire from New Zealand.


 love katchafire,have you ever heard,fat freddies drop,the black seeds,Kora, or Tiki Taane before?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

[youtube]REXSzEmSIDM[/youtube] guess who's back online!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

jimisimmortal said:


> love katchafire,have you ever heard,fat freddies drop,the black seeds,Kora, or Tiki Taane before?


 no, but I'll be sure to check it out! you from there, huh/ thx for stopping by!! stick around bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

helicopters!! howzit !!! where y'all at today?????? yup yup!

theres alot more where that came from,,, but I aint waisting my time with that shit anymore,, on to better things.. told ya greenhorn don't lie


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

there is also a orange one..watch out growers!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

got bush?


----------



## cph (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking good Doc!!! I'm glad your connection is back up.

I think Bossman might be right,,, you've got an admirer!! They're probably hoping to catch you naked in the back yard?!

Were's the pics of the topsy harvest?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

enjoy
[youtube]ssDGQ6mkpa0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

coming up cph.....bong break!!


----------



## pinkus (Jul 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Post 1000 for me. Just had to share that.
> Damn doc how did you post over 3000.


This thread explains that man  it's like "HI one~liners/mystic clown cult/zen garden center" all rolled into one....it's a one stop shop

glad i stumbled on in 

oh yeah 5 or ten pages back was Reggae chat too. WHat about Scratch!? ya'll forgetting scratch and king tubby? Dub is King~well after Jah


----------



## cph (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> coming up cph.....bong break!!


 
Thanks for reminding me, I need to buy another stem for mine. Why do they make them so thin!!!


----------



## pinkus (Jul 31, 2009)

so if i ever get enough bread together to visit HI(gh)...will you teach me to surf Dr. G? it combines so many things i love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

sure pinkus!! easy my friend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

and I'm glad ya stumbled on in Pinkus! heheh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

enjoy the video while I load pictures
[youtube]1eHD_FtIUVg[/youtube]
some of the video was shot in KAuAI..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

its only letting me load 2 pictures at a time now don't know whats wrong... here is a sneak peek then

HI jack in HI....notice the seperation she loves it here. I don't think she misses the NorCal sunshine at all...heh my personal favorite strain, maybe it's better that it's underground, that way more goodness to me muahahahahaha!!!


----------



## smokn (Jul 31, 2009)

Ooh, that looks delicious. And here it is at the end of the month and resources are low. Circumstances should change dramatically next week though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

more pics of the hijack... once again gang, I have to tell you I had a lot of outside inteference * bugs, insects, slugs, catterpillars, etc the list goes on * and user error *personal fuck-ups! * with this run,.... the next one will come out waaay better... 2 clones of hijack gearing up right now for a monster grow.  

got Hijack?

if not, y'all better go and get ya some!! hahahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

hi smokin! topsy coming up next....


----------



## lehua96734 (Jul 31, 2009)

and all i can say is HUI ALOHA JACK!!
love that song but i liked it better by Jusrush.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

hi aunty!!
[youtube]4n1N3s4ZlKY[/youtube]

got sudden rush??? KU 'E!! Onipa'a E'A


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

topsy turvy hours before execution...sorry sweetheart! we all gotta go sometime

oops wrong pics,,, lets try again,,, hold on *Damn it* ruined the puchline,....


----------



## smokn (Jul 31, 2009)

cph said:


> I think Bossman might be right,,, you've got an admirer!! They're probably hoping to catch you naked in the back yard?!


Might try that. Burn their eyes and discourage return, if I did it. Actually I do do it, and no fly overs. Coinkidink? HAHAHHA!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

here we go....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

bong break!!
[youtube]UVtG0J4k3O4[/youtube] 
bury the evidence now!! hahahaha holla gang!!


----------



## Green Cross (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> more pics of the hijack... once again gang, I have to tell you I had a lot of outside inteference * bugs, insects, slugs, catterpillars, etc the list goes on * and user error *personal fuck-ups! * with this run,.... the next one will come out waaay better... 2 clones of hijack gearing up right now for a monster grow.
> 
> got Hijack?
> 
> if not, y'all better go and get ya some!! hahahahaha


They look delicious


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

thank ya much! thx for stopping by!!


----------



## smokn (Jul 31, 2009)

How much juice that topsy turvy thing pull? Would it be useful to keep mothers vegging?


----------



## cph (Jul 31, 2009)

The topsy looks sweet!! Doesn't look like it was a big producer, but thats why you have trees!!

Thanks for the auditory sensations to go with the bud porn!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

smokn said:


> How much juice that topsy turvy thing pull? Would it be useful to keep mothers vegging?


not sure on yield yet, still curing. i'll let y'all know as soon as I find out.

thats a good question. If I was to manipulate the light a little, it would probably be good for clones. especially since we can only have 7 plants per card. we don't need to much clones...I'll give it a thought on the next run, try it out....thx


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

cph said:


> The topsy looks sweet!! Doesn't look like it was a big producer, but thats why you have trees!!
> 
> Thanks for the auditory sensations to go with the bud porn!!


 thx for the kind words cph! yeah, it's not a producer, but it is hella neat!! I like the look of it. good for an ounce or more, we will see on the next runs... I'll try to make one a mother and try to see how much I can yield off another.... good stuff coming up in the winter journal


----------



## Punatic (Jul 31, 2009)

Doc turvy looks good no matter what she yields, imagine if you had done some LST before you fliped her 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj2GpHjL5gQ


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah man, there's alot I coulda done to spiff it up a little... I'm looking forward to the next run thx for the ideas gang!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

lovely!! thx for the song
[youtube]Wj2GpHjL5gQ[/youtube]
I'll find some Kalapana in a minute....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

long live Mackey Feary!!
[youtube]Y49a_DBSsM4[/youtube]


----------



## pinkus (Jul 31, 2009)

only related cuz it's HI, did you know Duke Kamehameha taught Joseph Campbell to surf? Talk about meeting of giants!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tBHOuHolYw


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

pinkus said:


> only related cuz it's HI, did you know Duke Kamehameha taught Joseph Campbell to surf? Talk about meeting of giants!


 yup! Duke did alot for HI! we have a big bronze statue of him at Queens beach in Waikiki..legend


----------



## Punatic (Jul 31, 2009)

Doc its the music from my hanabata days The sunday Manao, Keola & Kapona Beamer, Kalapana, Olomana, C&K, Brothers Cazimero. Grew up in Kalapana in the 70's when Everybody grew 15 footers in thier back yard !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

feeling a little hungover ninjamon?
[youtube]9tBHOuHolYw[/youtube]
heheh...sup mon!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Punatic said:


> Doc its the music from my hanabata days The sunday Manao, Keola & Kapona Beamer, Kalapana, Olomana, C&K, Brothers Cazimero. Grew up in Kalapana in the 70's when Everybody grew 15 footers in thier back yard !


 GOTTA LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

[youtube]Ppzcj7Be1AQ&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]2dOzAzLupoI&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]imrXZrBwPRU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Punatic (Jul 31, 2009)

From My Hanabata Days!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5upxOiRG1b0


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

[youtube]5upxOiRG1b0[/youtube]
thx for all the fun gang!!  the surf is calling my name though Cya all later!! aloha and stay safe!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 31, 2009)

damn Doc, alot happens in one day over here in your journal. 

You got pics, music, topsy turvys and all kinds of love. It fuckin great man 

btw, thanks for the jason mraz video, I just bought tickets to his sept 16 show, only $15 for lawn seats, its gunna be a blast!!!



\plants are looking amazing too


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is a little video I thought you guy"s would dig.
[youtube]xCGa4X5Lh6o[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hey man ..... away for a couple hours .... and boom .... videos, music, pics, and everyone partying ..... excellent way excellent plants, garden and hijack and topsyturvy .... looking all real special ! Walk on!!~~~~


----------



## 303 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> helicopters!! howzit !!! where y'all at today?????? yup yup!
> 
> theres alot more where that came from,,, but I aint waisting my time with that shit anymore,, on to better things.. told ya greenhorn don't lie


damn bro, does that make you nervous? i'm nervous for you. do you think this site incriminates you, or at least do you think feds look at this? or even my journal? i'm sure someone in my county has checked me out? although i'm legal, but the feds frown on my activity. on a better note..
hows the waves in september? i don't want any ankle snappers, i want some epic brutal surf, i know you know where its at, i'll be looking you up! by the way my smoke is superb! thank you.


----------



## 303 (Jul 31, 2009)

i still can't figure out how to post youtube videos. damn computers, not old guy friendly.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Thx for replies gang!!! I like being notorious 303 ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

and I have nothing to worry about I am perfectly legal and I am doing nothing wrong, just growing meds.... and spreading the message to all
[youtube]8HcXcYlF3_0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

word .... personal stash .... keeping the balance ....walking on!~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and I have nothing to worry about I am perfectly legal and I am doing nothing wrong, just growing meds.... and spreading the message to all
> [youtube]8HcXcYlF3_0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

hehehe yup tahoe! I'm not a dealer or anything, just supplying my own meds,,, they don't want me, but they sure are curious.. and before I forget.... A VERY BIG SHOUT OUT TO RANDOM KINDNESS!!! wherever you are brah, may good karma follow you always! I will not dissappoint!!
[youtube]WoE43NwW1nM[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

but honestly,,, no more helicopter activity over my house or area today..... they really were looking for my "guerilla gardens" they were waiting for me to make a move and go harvest them....after yesterdays log,,, they all left and didn't come back,,,, honest gang!! I wouldn't lie about that, my name is dr. Greenhorn
[youtube]gdR790TDoyA[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

cool maybe sum peace and quiet for a bit huh .... yea ... no I never thought anything differnet man .... walking On!!~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

yes, so much better without them hovering around here,, they are probably all kicking eachother in the ass right now as we speak!!! ahahahahhahahaha

told ya don't mess with dr. Greenhorn


----------



## smokn (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yes, so much better without them hovering around here,, they are probably all kicking eachother in the ass right now as we speak!!! ahahahahhahahaha
> 
> told ya don't mess with dr. Greenhorn


I think it was the threat of nude sunbathing, myself, but...


----------



## wannabee (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> feeling a little hungover ninjamon?
> [youtube]9tBHOuHolYw[/youtube]
> heheh...sup mon!


 
just loved that video doc, too funny


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

it came from highfly wannabee, I just pulled it up I have a terrific supporting cast! Lmao! hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

WTF?!?!?!?!?!
[youtube]BdrBivMSBYk&feature=channel_page[/youtube]
ahahahaha funny shit!! Is this guy for real!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

That was fricken great.
Thanks for posting that funny shit mang.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

ditto drG ... thanks for sharing that .... WAY too much fukin time of his hands ... fdd .... LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope I don't reach that level of insanity!!! hahahahah j/k


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

soory man too late ... RIP dRG ... LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

ahahahahahaha

at least I'm in good company!! hahahah Lmao!! good one Tahoe!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dude were approaching the 2000 post mark on this thread quickly.


----------



## Tunda (Jul 31, 2009)

All this rain... I pray for no mold or floods...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

hahahaha ... always in good company .... I had to laugh once, had someone tell me that I spent too much time living in my own world, in my head so to speak. I said, I like it there , we're all friends!! LOL!!!!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahaha
> 
> at least I'm in good company!! hahahah Lmao!! good one Tahoe!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Dude were approaching the 2000 post mark on this thread quickly.


And I'm loving every minute of it!! Thank you all!! RIU users rock!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

ALoha Tunda.. Rains finally eased up here.. Moving your guys way I assume..


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 31, 2009)

i waz ridin my bike to the chevron tonite listenin to sum bob and noticed the car behind me waz not passing i waz jammin fucking high as a kite and i take out a earphone and the cops like wat dont u understand about pull over im like oh shit waz i singing out loud and i said waz i speedin officer i found it hilarios cause i waz on a bike but the cop... not so much. he said he pulled me over cause i didnt have a light on my bike OMFG daz sum shit.he took all my info down and waz like now i kno u and drove off i got a warning and while i waz sittin on the bumper mustve been bit 1000 times by fucking mosquitos damn i hate cops


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

power trip .... fukin AH's .... piss me off too .... mosquitos ... pump his bedroom full of um squitters while he's asleep ... hahahaha!


----------



## vertise (Jul 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> this is just wrong.
> [youtube]gtM0Y3YihAU[/youtube]


I would eat those guys. There small relatives taste good.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

why they gotta pick on grandma for??
[youtube]_ndTAH0vT5Y&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

howzit vertise, thanks for stopping by!!stick around! 

hey ninja, it's all power trips,,, they pick on me too!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 31, 2009)

what a royal pain in the arse ..... there's actually worthwhile crime to be found and supressed ..... what the fuck is this really all about .....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

stupidity at it's finest!!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

You know I just read tundas post about the rain and it made me think of something.
The GDP is really mold resistant. The one time I had mold they had gotten really stressed out from the move.And the next batch because i run a perpetual setup.
The next ones were touching the moldy ones and never caught it.
I have had mold issues with other strains and the GDP is always resiliant.
I hope that works out for you Hawaii grows.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> You know I just read tundas post about the rain and it made me think of something.
> The GDP is really mold resistant. The one time I had mold they had gotten really stressed out from the move.And the next batch because i run a perpetual setup.
> The next ones were touching the moldy ones and never caught it.
> I have had mold issues with other strains and the GDP is always resiliant.
> I hope that works out for you Hawaii grows.


 I hope so to buddy!!


----------



## vertise (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why they gotta pick on grandma for??
> [youtube]_ndTAH0vT5Y&feature=related[/youtube]


LOL wow this lady is paranoid. Also since when was searching via the air become illegal.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

if you lived here,, you would understand why she is paranoid


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

until you have helicopters and planes flying over your house all day everyday harrassing you, then you will NEVER understand her paranoia and concerns


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> got bush?


 *Nice bush's you've got there. *
*You, FDD and I need to get on that farm and create a forest. *

*~~~Walking tall *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Babs! good to see ya!!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> but honestly,,, no more helicopter activity over my house or area today..... they really were looking for my "guerilla gardens" they were waiting for me to make a move and go harvest them....after yesterdays log,,, they all left and didn't come back,,,, honest gang!! I wouldn't lie about that, my name is dr. Greenhorn
> [youtube]gdR790TDoyA[/youtube]


Here's my "rep" for being forthright...love it~!~~sincerely.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.kitv.com/news/14046648/detail.html read this link,,,,, this is why they were trying so hard to find my "mythical" gardens..... but it was very , very quiet today....what a bust!!! like I said earlier, they thought they had a BIG FISH!! hahahahha kicking themselves in the ass right now,,,,I can almost gaurantee it! hahahahahaha read the link and enjoy!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

there's more babs!! just go to youtube and you'll find it!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... always in good company .... I had to laugh once, had someone tell me that I spent too much time living in my own world, in my head so to speak. I said, I like it there , we're all friends!! LOL!!!!


 *LOL... me, myself and I are the coolest to hang out with..I can relate. *


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 31, 2009)

Damn that really sucks.
I hope the fuckers screwed up onsomething.
So they can get off some how.
I hope all good for those guys.
Shit must be stressfull.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah, this was about 2-3 years ago....check out the little video that is in the link too..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

luv ya Babs!! keep reading! your almost to the end!! LOL ahahahhaha


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I hope I don't reach that level of insanity!!! hahahahah j/k


*Someone care to share?....or am I just tripping? That was um....out there, LOL.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

almost there!!! hahahaha....I love it!


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> luv ya Babs!! keep reading! your almost to the end!! LOL ahahahhaha


 *......about damn time......shit.*
*May I take a pee break now? *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yes


 *.......and take in a protein session to boot?*
*I mean dayum.....I can throw some heavy sacks over my shoulders---without GRUNTING---unlike that HUGE dude in your video---and I'm not a big girl, mind you. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *I mean dayum.....I can throw some heavy sacks over my shoulders---without GRUNTING *


Don't make me go there!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 31, 2009)

that dude was browndirtwarrior!


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that dude was browndirtwarrior!


 *LOL, I should of known better than to even use the word grunt.*
*"Warrior?"*
*Don't make ME go there.*
*Babs has had a HELLUVA day.....even super heros need their rest. *
*"Night".........*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Night, Wonder Woman  or is it goodmorning?? LOL!! take care Babs!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Nighty night gang! some mellow island music to soothe the soul...
[youtube]3fn4_AVH4s8[/youtube]
[youtube]jKzZIYAgQ2I&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 1, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> i waz ridin my bike to the chevron tonite listenin to sum bob and noticed the car behind me waz not passing i waz jammin fucking high as a kite and i take out a earphone and the cops like wat dont u understand about pull over im like oh shit waz i singing out loud and i said waz i speedin officer i found it hilarios cause i waz on a bike but the cop... not so much. he said he pulled me over cause i didnt have a light on my bike OMFG daz sum shit.he took all my info down and waz like now i kno u and drove off i got a warning and while i waz sittin on the bumper mustve been bit 1000 times by fucking mosquitos damn i hate cops


did you get his name?
I always like to look them up in the phone book and harrass them.
sometimes there are a few people with the same last name, so try to get his first name, even then you may have to call a few numbers and ask... is this mr. asshole with the lapd?
phone books have addresses and everything
cops love to harrass, but hate to be harrassed


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hahahaha ... that's good ... or wait .... we're being twisted together ... hahahaha!


Babs34 said:


> *LOL... me, myself and I are the coolest to hang out with..I can relate. *


way too funny ....


Babs34 said:


> *Someone care to share?....or am I just tripping? That was um....out there, LOL.*


this really made me chuckle .... so true ... Walking On!!~~~~~ 


bigtomatofarmer said:


> did you get his name?
> I always like to look them up in the phone book and harrass them.
> sometimes there are a few people with the same last name, so try to get his first name, even then you may have to call a few numbers and ask... is this mr. asshole with the lapd?
> phone books have addresses and everything
> cops love to harrass, but hate to be harrassed


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 1, 2009)

my man dr greenhorn is married to a 300 pound somoan bitch. lol j/k doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hahaha

like what you see??? 

Ahahahaha. Sup chitown


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Morning everyone!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 1, 2009)

i am chillin its fucking lil chilly in chicago right now. wish i was in hawaii


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

It's nice here today, make sure you stay nice and coozy now ..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 1, 2009)

i have a bottle of martell cognac and some dank weed ima stay warm lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Heh, right on man,, take it easy my friend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Just make sure your not smoking male tops and banana peels, okay!?ahahaha
lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hahahhaha .... I coughed and hacked just reading that!!! hahahahaha!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Just make sure your not smoking male tops and banana peels, okay!?ahahaha
> lol


 

hahahahahaha lmmfao some people claim to get high on them maybe something to that. 


 lmao ill just smoke weed though. ill let others experiment haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Just playing!!! Thanks for being a participant
much respects bro and stick around, I won't clown on you anymore, I promise heheh. Easy brother


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> did you get his name?
> I always like to look them up in the phone book and harrass them.
> sometimes there are a few people with the same last name, so try to get his first name, even then you may have to call a few numbers and ask... is this mr. asshole with the lapd?
> phone books have addresses and everything
> cops love to harrass, but hate to be harrassed


Ask him for his BPST number. It is the one number that tracks "peace officers" everywhere and can be used to access his training and police records, including discipline records. They almost always get real defensive once they give it up (which they must do if you ask) and is very useful to your attorney, should it get that far.

What an a**hole. When it is obviously harrassment, as in this case, I always like to ask them if this is the worst crime being committed at the moment, and then remind them that domestic violence is always being perpetrated somewhere. Might be a better application of their time?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

THx for the info smokin!! That is true!! Ask for thier badge number, they start shitting thier pants!!! Anymore info, please feel free to share my friend, your smart!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> THx for the info smokin!! That is true!! Ask for thier badge number, they start shitting thier pants!!! Anymore info, please feel free to share my friend, your smart!!


The badge number changes every time they change jobs, but the BPST number is with them for life; you can get their entire employment and discipline history with it. The general public is not very aware of it, so it means you know more and are more of a "threat" to them. Keep the enemy off balance - SunTzu


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

ThAnk you for the info man! Please stick around and post what comes to your mind,I'm always interested in what you have to say, I can learn a thing or two, Or many from you thx for finding my journal, it's a pleasure having you here smoking!Smokn


----------



## pinkus (Aug 1, 2009)

smokn said:


> Ask him for his BPST number. It is the one number that tracks "peace officers" everywhere and can be used to access his training and police records, including discipline records. They almost always get real defensive once they give it up (which they must do if you ask) and is very useful to your attorney, should it get that far.
> 
> What an a**hole. When it is obviously harrassment, as in this case, I always like to ask them if this is the worst crime being committed at the moment, and then remind them that domestic violence is always being perpetrated somewhere. Might be a better application of their time?


A fucking + Bro! totally started my day right with this info.  once you have the momentum on your side....Mr. Man with his tail between his legs...things tend to go in your favor

Thank you sir and +rep for you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Yup plus rep!! Hi pinkus!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

I be here. Happy to share; I know just about everything, and can fix anything, according to my kids. Great thread, +reps. Nice atmosphere here. Good folks, lots of aloha. Haven't run into anything like this since my alt.culture.hawaii days (gonna date myself). Just started growing again after a 30 year hiatus. Didn't want to grow while the kids were at home. They're all grown up now and actually burn with me, so back to horticulture. It's a lot easier growing in my back yard than in my basement!
So, come 4:20, fire up a bowl and we'll have a long distance burn together.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Thx smokin, appreciate it!and looking forward to your knowledge and insights!!mahalo!


----------



## pinkus (Aug 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yup plus rep!! Hi pinkus!!


Hey ManG! Sup in the isles? I'm not kidding about surfing....gotta do it before i leave this plain  

i used to spend a lot of time in the Yucatan...._LOVE THE OCEAN AND IT'S LIFE_ but you gotta marvel at her POWER kiss-ass


wish they had kissing a woman's ass icon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Sure pinkus! Just let me know when you plan on swinging this way... You can meet some of the gang even aloha my friend!


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

BTW, it's smokn - not smokin, which I couldn't get, but wasn't in the member's list either(?). But I actually like smokn better.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thx smokin, appreciate it!and looking forward to your knowledge and insights!!mahalo!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

watch out for the fuggin grammah police ... they don't seem to like some of the shortform that we use of these messages ..... hahahahahaha .... I am a very very bad boy in that regard (according to the standards put forward) yikes .... I really should clean up my act eeegggaaadddddd!!


smokn said:


> BTW, it's smokn - not smokin, which I couldn't get, but wasn't in the member's list either(?). But I actually like smokn better.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hahaha. Hey gang, I threw one of the buds from the topsy in the micro. To sample it... Damn I'm baked!!! This shit is good!! I'm gonna go enjoy the PEACE and QUIET now and enjoy myself in the garden. It was fun while it lasted, but I sure don't miss the airtraffic! It was getting noisy around here!!! Keep it Kauai it!!!! Haha
one love! And thank you viewers ! You guys rock!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey gang!! Just wanted to drop some wisdom on y'all....

"keep your friends close, but keep your enemies closer,,,"



Babylon was very mad today... Muahahahahahaha!!

Peace everyone and stay tuned!!!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

So the hour is upon us. Here's blowin smoke at y'all.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

ah ... yes the hour has com'n .... it is time for the bricks to be fired and the inhalation to begin .... kreeper dang .... over the top .... through the canyon ... I love flying helicopter ... LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

everything that I write is fiction, I'm just roleplaying, that's all kinda like playing warcraft , I guess... everything is all a smokescreen hahhaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

the smoke I believe, and the only screen involved is at the bottom of the bowl .... LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ahahaha
all is good in the hood


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

bro ... we need to hang togehter ... and blaze ... on the beach ... with the ladies ... and some .. well watelse ... hmmm .. ok .. some cold beers?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Sounds good tahoe! If you are ever in my neck of the woods, let me know I bust out the hijack herb just for you my friend


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

many rthanks and much respect man ... most appreciated. Might be there in October? some other function but I could make a trip of it ... hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

Let me know my friend you picked the best month of the whole year, harvest time!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

hahahaha .... how PerfEct!! LOL! I'll keep the thoughts progressing .... in the meantime ... aNOther Bowl ... passing along to DRg .....


----------



## smokn (Aug 1, 2009)

Jeez I go smkoe one bowl an y'all go post a whole page. Whoo. Was good break, tho!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 1, 2009)

and Nada SSign of the Grammah police nietha ... hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 1, 2009)

I was wondering were you went smokn!! Lol!


----------



## RandomKindness (Aug 2, 2009)

aloha brother just droppin by !! need to visit the garden isle someday soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi random!!! It is an HONOR to have ya around brah! ya done so much for me bro, serious!!! Stay around please and if ya got any info , advice, or insight... Please share!!! This dude is AKAMAI *smart* gang!!!! Mahalos braddah!!! And thx!!!kiss-ass


----------



## pakalolo grower (Aug 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahaha. Hey gang, I threw one of the buds from the topsy in the micro. To sample it... Damn I'm baked!!! This shit is good!! I'm gonna go enjoy the PEACE and QUIET now and enjoy myself in the garden. It was fun while it lasted, but I sure don't miss the airtraffic! It was getting noisy around here!!! Keep it Kauai it!!!! Haha
> one love! And thank you viewers ! You guys rock!!!!


 
Aloha bradah,

Been lurkin reading your thread and came across this part about the microwave and I have some great advice that I'd like to share, 
things you need,
4 to 5 paper towels, a sealable tuperware container, an adjustable heat microwave, here's how ya do it.
1 paper towel folded on bottom of tuper ware 3 to 4 rung out wet paper towels to cover top, seal top with cove,r 1 corner un closed, acts like a steamer
1 minute 1/2 power normally setting 5
complete 4 times ensure to re wet between minutes. 1 minute power 4
keeps all trichromes intact still crystalyzed and doesn't over dry. 
Thought I'd share


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Thx for sharing bro! I'll give it a try in about 15 minutes.
stick around and feel free to post of you like!  thx for sharing!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good morning everyone.
And what up Random kindness. Doc is right your one cool head.
So how is everyone today.


----------



## cph (Aug 2, 2009)

Good morning Boss!! I doing good, about to burn a fatty and go mow the yard. I hope all is well for you.

It's turning in to a great day here. It's going to be in the low 80's and sunny!!

Good morning to you to Doc!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 2, 2009)

I will join you and smoke a phatty myself.
Are you a M.C. Esher fan.


----------



## cph (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh yah!! I've loved his drawings since I was a kid. It's just amazes me, the imagination he had. Are you also a fan?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Morning gang! Pc is down again but other than that, it's all good! 

Germing a few 100% pure sativa Malawi landrace strain excited on this one.. Got alot of good strains "gifted" to me I am one stoked dude!! Got lots of rare genetics and strains!! Thank you Ganga gods!!!


----------



## cph (Aug 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Morning gang! Pc is down again but other than that, it's all good!
> 
> Germing a few 100% pure sativa Malawi landrace strain excited on this one.. Got alot of good strains "gifted" to me I am one stoked dude!! Got lots of rare genetics and strains!! Thank you Ganga gods!!!


Nice!! I take it they will be part of your winter grow. Pure sativa,,,, so if it's outside it will take 15 weeks to flower and end up 15' tall... Just trying to send some positive energy your way Doc. All hale the ganja gods!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 2, 2009)

cph said:


> Oh yah!! I've loved his drawings since I was a kid. It's just amazes me, the imagination he had. Are you also a fan?



When I was like 9 yrs old I checked out a book of his drawings from the library.
I loved so much I still have it.
He is amazing.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 2, 2009)

cph said:


> Nice!! I take it they will be part of your winter grow. Pure sativa,,,, so if it's outside it will take 15 weeks to flower and end up 15' tall... Just trying to send some positive energy your way Doc. All hale the ganja gods!!!



congratulatoins Doc.
Nice score bro.
Have you seen any mowie wowie or HP13.
I would love to get my hands on either of those.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

have the original hashplant beans!! I am in good company now thx for kind words gang, and yes cph, winter grow I also have some other goodies but they will all show thier faces in time


----------



## MR MO SMOKE (Aug 2, 2009)

ALRIGHT EVERY ONE.IVE GOT TWO PURPLE POWERS OUTSIDE in a green house,And ive had a few problems.im a bit worried about the watering,there in pots on 5,6 liters and the other 8,10 liters.the only thing that i have done differnt this year is mixing clay pebbels with the soil.and i havent been putting as much warter in becuase the soil feels damp at times.does anyone think by doing this they would be to much warter,or with pebbels do they hold more warter.and also ive used some seasol feed and and after that a few leafs have buckeld under slightly,and theres a few drying out,NOT THE MAIN LEAFS THO.And im thiking of putting them in bigger pots because of the roots showing alot and think they might be a bit of water at the bottom.CAN ANYONE HELP.IVE NEVER HAD THESE PROBLEMS BEFORE.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn doc I hope for your sake its the real hashplant.
The trichs on those are supposed to be insane.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 2, 2009)

MR MO SMOKE said:


> ALRIGHT EVERY ONE.IVE GOT TWO PURPLE POWERS OUTSIDE in a green house,And ive had a few problems.im a bit worried about the watering,there in pots on 5,6 liters and the other 8,10 liters.the only thing that i have done differnt this year is mixing clay pebbels with the soil.and i havent been putting as much warter in becuase the soil feels damp at times.does anyone think by doing this they would be to much warter,or with pebbels do they hold more warter.and also ive used some seasol feed and and after that a few leafs have buckeld under slightly,and theres a few drying out,NOT THE MAIN LEAFS THO.And im thiking of putting them in bigger pots because of the roots showing alot and think they might be a bit of water at the bottom.CAN ANYONE HELP.IVE NEVER HAD THESE PROBLEMS BEFORE.



What is the NPK of the seasol.
And is it possible to post some pics it makes it much easier for peeps to help out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

It is but it's F2's.. Gonna start those next summer and look for a momma !! Or 2  got a lot of princess diesel crosses too!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Aloha nosmoke, got any pics?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Also, personally, I wouldn't mix the clay pebbles with the soil, but that's just me.if you got some pics, might be able to diagnose the problem better, if I can't, I'm sure another viewer could stick around and feel free to post! Thx for stopping on in!


----------



## MR MO SMOKE (Aug 2, 2009)

I have two purple powers outside,and ive been having a few problems.this year ive mixed clay pebbels with the soil,and sometimes the soil feels wet when i havent wartered them alot,not like previous years.i was woundering weather the pebbels hold alot more water because somtimes the soil does feel a bit too wet.and also ive used seasol and a few of the leafs have buckled and turned over slightly on the ends and a few of the leafs have dried out,not the old ones tho.would putting them in bigger pots help


----------



## MR MO SMOKE (Aug 2, 2009)

Can anyone help,there about three weeks away from flowering


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Heheheh 

Deja vu.....or good meds?
You decidelol

*picks up megaphone*. GOT PICS!!?? LOL


----------



## MR MO SMOKE (Aug 2, 2009)

Yea il try and get some pics on so you no what i mean.but i might put them in bigger pots tomo.bigger the beter i think.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Allright bro! Looking forward to pics. If I can't solve it , someone else will thx for checking my journal out! And keep it green


----------



## Tunda (Aug 2, 2009)

Good morning doc, just woke up and had to medicate. My princess diesel crosses are looking nice also even get two with the albino trait. Half a finger on the leaves of two of the plants are white. They are at about 4 nodes and probably going take them up mouka soon. Oh ya doc I was going ask u if u knew of any good time release fertz cuz I been checking them like once every two weeks and everytime it looks like they need food. Was giving them fox farm peace of mind had some N but I guess not enough cuz they seem to be yellowing fast at only 3 weeks flowering. I ended up cutting couple tops cuz I Almost running out of my stash. I get some pics I just gotta load them onto my comp. Bum bai I going do that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Morning tunda! Lately, for ferts, I been just using worm castings, just top dressing, and it's been doing wonders for my crops in veg! But I been using premixed soil lately, like the bales of promix, just digging big holes like BDW doesalso the ferts I do get is a "lovemix" that I get from a fellow farmer.


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It is but it's F2's.. Gonna start those next summer and look for a momma !! Or 2  got a lot of princess diesel crosses too!


Anybody ever grow NYC Diesel in the Islands? My SO is from the Big Apple and I thought it would be a hoot to grow her a taste of home.


----------



## Tunda (Aug 2, 2009)

I bet that would work with my flowering plants the top drilessing of wormcastings and add some guano for flowering.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm switching over to guano today Funny that you mentioned it! Hahaha

we in tune brah!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

smokn said:


> Anybody ever grow NYC Diesel in the Islands? My SO is from the Big Apple and I thought it would be a hoot to grow her a taste of home.


Morning smokn!! Good to see ya! I haven't grown the NYC diesel yet.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 2, 2009)

How did I miss your bad ass journal sir?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey NG!!! Good to see ya back up and running! Log on more often man! Still following yours SIR!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Also, personally, I wouldn't mix the clay pebbles with the soil, but that's just me.if you got some pics, might be able to diagnose the problem better, if I can't, I'm sure another viewer could stick around and feel free to post! Thx for stopping on in!


I'm with Doc, here. Clay will just cause the soil to compact and decrease availability of water and nutrients to the plants. Could be what you're seeing. You want to hold water in the soil, use vermiculite or its ilk. And if adding clay is the only thing you changed and you are having trouble, it becomes the number one suspect.

I'd repot, maybe mix in some vermiculite and post pics.  Good luck!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Thx for all the support gang! You guys are awesome!!! Much love to all! It makes me feel good inside.... Thx viewers!


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, Doc. Shaping up to be another great day. Started in the Outdoors thread, so a little late getting here! Repotted 6 of my babies and they look great.

What's the pedigree of those diesel x princess (F2's?) you have?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

I gotta go ask my "gifter" .... He gave me a bunch of strains he been collecting and alot of them are unfamiliar to me.... I'll get back to you on that one cause I'm curious myself also got spyda woman and citrus dew. Don't ask the pedigree on that, but I'll get back to ya on those too heh


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> How did I miss your bad ass journal sir?


 haha, thats a good question
its not hard to find, its hard to keep up, this journal is HOT!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Thx for the kind words guys!!!

Sup BigT!!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

Genetics is an avocation of mine (training at the Doctorate level), and I have a long family history of plant breeding, so breeding is one of the reasons I am growing. Delusions of producing the next Cannabis Cup winner . Just one of the reasons, mind you!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

We gotta meet up! I go to the big island soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

It would be good fun talking story!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm there! Gonna be gone for a while this month, but. When you coming? I gotta spend a week or so on Oahu this fall, too, don't know when yet.


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybe swap inventory.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, gang. Time to do IRL stuffs. Later.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Halloween and Christmas is coming up... I like to give away treats and gifts see ya soon


----------



## smokn (Aug 2, 2009)

Word


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 2, 2009)

ayy hows evryone TOKIN today think iz time for me to do sum harvesting catch yall l8er


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Sup highflying!! Have a good harvest!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

yo dr what strains you running?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

rIght now I got a hijack in flower, a Kauai unknown strain going into flower, 2 clones of hijack and couple bag seeds that was krip. Also a GDP in veg. 

It's cold this morning here chitown, brrrr!! It's 80+ degrees...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> rIght now I got a hijack in flower, a Kauai unknown strain going into flower, 2 clones of hijack and couple bag seeds that was krip. Also a GDP in veg.
> 
> It's cold this morning here chitown, brrrr!! It's 80+ degrees...


 
lmao nice strains. i would like to see how gdp fairs in the tropics being indica. kauai is a bagseed? sativa?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Inventorys changing soon though, cause of plant limits of HI law, you can only have a few plants.....7 per card , 4 in veg., 3 in flower... Gray area there for sure.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

hay atleast u can legally grow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

The Kauai strain was from a friend who grew it for years, a friend gave a seed to him back in the day. Don't know the genetics though I'm jacking it and just need a good name to it

I'm having a hard time typing guys, forgive me!!LOL


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey NG!!! Good to see ya back up and running! Log on more often man! Still following yours SIR!!


I try to but I have a lot going on now. Full time gardening . . . . Satori is an awesome strain BTW, I'm thinking of picking up a lot more mandala genetics on my next seed order.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Solid NG! Looking forward to your updates! See ya in wake and bake!! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> hay atleast u can legally grow.


Hopefully that all changes and it becomes legal everywhere!! The powers that be need to wake up and smell the herb! Jah know?!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 2, 2009)

Aww damn theyre not ready yet took a sample though. Soon i hope


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hopefully that all changes and it becomes legal everywhere!! The powers that be need to wake up and smell the herb! Jah know?!


 
ay men to that its getting close here in illinois. now all we gotta do is get some better weather


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 2, 2009)

pakalolo grower said:


> Aloha bradah,
> 
> Been lurkin reading your thread and came across this part about the microwave and I have some great advice that I'd like to share,
> things you need,
> ...


 mahalo for this. i hav e been frying my buds, this works great. mahalo.


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afwCSMhLFUM
hope it works, Natural Vibes. love them local bruddas.


----------



## pakalolo grower (Aug 2, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> mahalo for this. i hav e been frying my buds, this works great. mahalo.


Glad I could help, Found it on some other site like 3 years ago, btw I stay jealous of all you outdoor growers i live in da 96792 to many huntaz for the the gueriila grow but once a Waianae boy always a Waianae boy. just shitty got grow indoors


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Thx for the tips braddah! Stop by anytime...96792 is always welcome... I used to live up the road from sewers, behind the mall


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Aww damn theyre not ready yet took a sample though. Soon i hope


At least they still there, Ninja


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 2, 2009)

true very true hey did u hear bout the brown dirt warrior suppolsy had a fatal accident on vacation


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh really?? Didn't hear, when was this?? In the past week??


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 2, 2009)

yesterday all his videos are gone on his youtube channel and hasnt logged on to any his accounts for 2 days and there waz a comment i read which told me it i marked as spam at first


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmmm .. Not sure!? If it is true, that is a VERY SAD loss.... 

I'll try to shoot him a PM.. He always answers ... I feel bummed now.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 2, 2009)

i kno his vids were da shit and his stories lets hope for the best


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it's rumour, but if I hear different, I'll let ya know... I just played one of his videos on you tube though..


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 2, 2009)

ight kool kool im goin out talk to ya l8er doc RASTAFARI


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 2, 2009)

Rasta....


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 2, 2009)

still telling me I gotta spread the love... wasssup doc? hope things are well on your end of the ocean.


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nighty night gang! some mellow island music to soothe the soul...
> [youtube]3fn4_AVH4s8[/youtube]
> [youtube]jKzZIYAgQ2I&feature=related[/youtube]


 *WAIT......"stop, pause".......I'm trying not to fall asleep---you're killing me here.*


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hopefully that all changes and it becomes legal everywhere!! The powers that be need to wake up and smell the herb! Jah know?!


 *The power is in jah people, jah know? So, let's all get off our lazy ass's.....smoke some satori, and ROLL.*
*Damn people, I'm not even kidding around here. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi gang! Thx for replies! Everything is &#57414; and &#58170; here!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

burning the midnight oil and supplementing with a lil'satori to top up the tank so to speak .... whoa ... I DO wanna grow dat sum day .... (where are those friggin grammahh poleece?)


Babs34 said:


> *The power is in jah people, jah know? So, let's all get off our lazy ass's.....smoke some satori, and ROLL.*
> *Damn people, I'm not even kidding around here. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Hahaha &#58393;&#58394;&#58395;!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good morning all.
Just came out of the garden. All is well.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning boss! All is well



"he who feels it, knows it.."


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am going to post a flower room vid in the next 10 or mins.
In my journal


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking forward to it buddy!!



"who the cap fits, let him wear it..."


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

cool bossman ... we be here watching .... thnks!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

Is evryone feelin irie dis morning i am


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

"sun is shining, the rythym is sweet... Make me want to move, my dancing feet."
&#58678;


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

hahahahahahahahaha .... good one man ... dance away ... like hendrix makes a guitar talk .... so you shaw tap away like Fred Astair! hahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

"mellow mood has got me,,, now let the music rock me..I'll play your favorite song,,, we can rock it all night log,,, darling" 

&#57406;&#58655;&#58150;&#57857;&#58150;&#58655;&#58150;&#57621;&#58150;&#58408;&#58150;&#58405;&#58150;&#57617;


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

to the rescue here i am want u to kno where i stand


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

&#58386;
"them belly full but me hungry,, a hungry man Is an angry man!"


----------



## smokn (Aug 3, 2009)

Gawd, what a long morning. Had to spend an hour doing someone else's job, but it's done. Now on to other pursuits. Garden looks good. One of my little ones grew 3 inches in the past 24h! High overcast, looks like a great day brewing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Morning smokn! Your late I'm just heading out the door to do my daily mantra in the garden.... Cya laterz gang!!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 3, 2009)

This is for the good Dr. A picture of a head in a jar:


----------



## Celtic Vixen (Aug 3, 2009)

Aloha Dr G!

Just checking in with you after too many weeks. Your thread is the party place! Crazy amount of iron birds everyone has been noticing. Buddy and I are extremely low key with our growing these days...plus no time at the moment to do what needs to be done with lots of plants. Once we resettle we'll be back on it...or in it. Peace to you.

Celtic Vixen


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Celtic! Hope all is well you and buddy take care!!

Hey smokin,, you scare me!!&#57627;hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey gang! Pc is still down again but I did take more pics. I got 3/4 of an ounce of killer buds off the topsy, ... Give or take. I been sampling everynow and then so had more, for sure... Heh

also the rest of my stuff Is growing nice and luscious..

Also the hijack buds are getting FAT and HEAVY!!! My baby christmas tree is leaning at a 45degree angle!!! Nuts!! So sweeeeet. My friend came over and couldn't believe the size of the top on the hijack, it is plump. Can't wait man

time to get a quick &#57367; session in and maybe pick some &#58433; on the beach after...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

sounds great drG .... good to see you have'n a great day ... walk on!!~~


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 3, 2009)

from todays paper. how sad. this is just not right.

Posted on: Monday, August 3, 2009



HILO, Hawai'i &#8212; An 81-year-old Ka'u man was sentenced last week to
30 days in jail for growing marijuana.

Under terms of a plea agreement, Hilo Circuit Judge Greg Nakamura also
sentenced Leovegildo Mercado of Pahala, to 60 days of home electronic
monitoring and five years' probation.

Mercado pleaded no contest June 5 to second-degree commercial promotion
of marijuana. Prosecutors reduced a first-degree commercial promotion
charge, and dropped two other commercial promotion charges, one count of
promoting a detrimental drug and six firearms offenses in exchange for
Mercado's plea.

Mercado was arrested Sept. 11 after police searched his Pakalana Street
home. A search warrant was issued following aerial surveillance of the
area. Officers found 506 marijuana plants, 4.9 pounds of dried
marijuana, two rifles, a handgun and ammunition.

Deputy Prosecutor Jefferson Malate argued for the jail term.

"The significant amount of marijuana found indicates that the defendant
was engaged not only in the use, but in the distribution of it," Malate
said. "He has injected marijuana into the community."

Mercado's attorney, Deputy Public Defender Michael Ebesugawa, argued
that Mercado "indicated he was using marijuana for medicinal purposes."
He said that the lack of packaging materials found in Mercado's home,
such as zipper-lock plastic bags and vacuum sealers, is evidence that
Mercado was not selling the drug.

In asking for probation without jail time, or that any jail term be
suspended or stayed, Ebesugawa cited Mercado's age and limited criminal
record. He said that Mercado forfeited bail on a cruelty to animals
charge in 1959, was convicted of cruelty to animals in 1975, and was
allowed a deferred plea acceptance on a marijuana charge in 1982, which
means it is not a part of his permanent criminal record.

"Mr. Mercado is a valued member of the community," Ebesugawa said. "He
is not someone you would consider a danger to the community, but is a
constant in the Pahala community."

Police also seized almost $44,000 in cash for forfeiture in Mercado's
residence. Ebesugawa said he has advised Mercado not to talk about it,
since he is contesting the state's effort to confiscate the money. He
said that the money, plus a scale found in Mercado's home, were there
because Mercado was selling homemade smoked meat and Portuguese sausage.

Mercado, who was born in the Philippines, appeared in court with Ilocano
interpreter Antonia Lambayan, and requested a hearing-impaired headset.

"If possible, I would like no jail," he told the judge. "I will follow
the rules. I will obey the law. This will never happen again."

When Ebesugawa told Mercado that he had received a 30-day jail sentence,
Mercado dropped his headset on the defense table and his knees visibly
buckled.

Mercado, who was described by Ebesugawa as a "lifelong pig hunter,"
won't be allowed to own, possess or use firearms or ammunition, a
standard condition of probation.

Nakamura allowed Mercado to remain free until this morning, so he can
make arrangements for care of his animals.

After sentencing, Mercado laughed and bantered with family members and
Lambayan outside the courtroom.

"Only 30 days," he said, flashing a grin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Thx for sharing aunty! Ice stay running amok in HI but they rather waste taxpayers money on people growing plants..... Assbackwards....


----------



## pinkus (Aug 3, 2009)

Slow day doc? only like 50 posts since i stopped in


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Hahahahahaha

yeah man,,, it's dead today


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

.... Wait till my pc is back online again


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 3, 2009)

I am here just been grooming all day.I have been lurking though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi boss. Trying to get a &#57867; but to no avail..&#57907;


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude I am so lost.
What the hell are those symbols bro.lol
I must have missed something


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahahahha

&#57682;


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

idk either been trying to figure that out dont even kno how to make one of those boxes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

My GF loaded them on my phone last night,,,
I'm having fun with it&#57676;&#58158;&#58404;&#58153;&#58408;


----------



## pinkus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .... Wait till my pc is back online again


 that explains it man, i thought you might be sick....


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

oooh really well look wat i got % %%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

and ALOT of this $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

&#58409;&#58409;&#58409;&#58409;&#58409;&#58409;ahahah
sorry I'm stoned outta my mind!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

yaa me 2 dat sample bud waz pretty deliouse im seein **************


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

Everybody put your hands up!! It's the cops!!&#57682;&#57682;&#57682;ahahaha

this is some funny stuff! 
&#58163;&#58162;&#58163;&#58162;'s viewers!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh shit !!! ~~~~~~~ im gonna flow away like the smoke ~~~~~~~~


----------



## pinkus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Everybody put your hands up!! It's the cops!!&#57682;&#57682;&#57682;ahahaha
> 
> this is some funny stuff!
> &#58163;&#58162;&#58163;&#58162;'s viewers!


LMAO~~you gonna be scratchin' ur head tomorrow morning 

what u b smokin' Doc? I realllllly want some. 

Oh yeah, there is someone started a molokai frost thread over @PP

i'm vaping some of my Viuda Mejicana right now...maybe i'll figure out the language of the squares too..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

&#57857;&#58418;&#57621;&#58418;help!!! Hahahha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 3, 2009)

pinkus said:


> LMAO~~you gonna be scratchin' ur head tomorrow morning
> 
> what u b smokin' Doc? I realllllly want some.
> 
> ...


It's the topsy turvy buds. I think it hanging upside down made all the resin in the stalks flow into the buds!!! Ahahaha j/k&#58386;
im gonna check that thread out, thx pinkus!!!&#57632;&#58171;


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLXkfar7bLU*:


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

enjoy
[youtube]7M_o3TmMilk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

hahaha
just got back online.... symbols look like boxes on my pc! hahahaha no wonder you all was confussed!! hahahaha
pictures on the way!! hahahahah
sorry guys! I could see the symbols on my phone!! heh Lmao!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

hijack


I propped her up on a stick to take the picture, she is leaning on the norm.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

assorted pics...
plant in ground, hijack clones, Gdp, 4 bagseed strain, all the same, and the plant in the tray in no particular order.....and a kalibrains seedling


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

pinkus said:


> LMAO~~you gonna be scratchin' ur head tomorrow morning


ahahahaha I feel retarded now! LOL  told you my journal is all a smokescreen!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 4, 2009)

Aww shit im comin down but those professional plants you got there doc mightve made it go back up damn did i mention that gigantic bush of ganja ur going to be needing a ladder to cut dat baby (psssh no whre close to a baby)down


%$~one love mon ~$%


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

thx brah! I really wish you all could have seen the symbols I was throwing up! it was some funny shit.. Oh well.... and my camera just died!! I had more pics to post! fiddlesticks!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 4, 2009)

Ya dat wouldve been rasta dont worry were not goin anywhere charge it tonite and upload them tommorow evry thing is goin to be alright with ganja


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

Busy friggin day today, but managed to keep a lid on it. Playing catch up now. I see everyone is mellow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

hahaha
[youtube]WiNhOkBlZRM[/youtube]
[youtube]WoE43NwW1nM[/youtube]
just for you highfly!

hi smokin..


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi back. Finally started to get relaxed now and it's almost time fo moi moi. Well I can hang wi friends for a while, why not?


----------



## GrowPro1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> assorted pics...
> plant in ground, hijack clones, Gdp, 4 bagseed strain, all the same, and the plant in the tray in no particular order.....and a kalibrains seedling


 Dang in that first pic u got a monster plant, i wish i was you haha Thats so sick .   Stars


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 4, 2009)

You guys have me chillin' to Bob now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

GrowPro1 said:


> Dang in that first pic u got a monster plant, i wish i was you haha Thats so sick .   Stars


 thx bro!! appreciate you checking my journal out stick around

sup NewGrowth!!


----------



## GrowPro1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thx bro!! appreciate you checking my journal out stick around
> 
> sup NewGrowth!!


 Will do man, i wish my girl could grow that big haha shes inside tho. I think 1 leaf on ur plant is prob twice the size on my plant lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

thx for kind words bro! this ones for you
[youtube]3mH2XdUs6xQ[/youtube][youtube]YkMO7TojV_A[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

a few of the buds off the topsy turvy...there's more but it's taking to long to load pics! 

edit~ what looks like hair in the pictures is actually yarn... The paperbag that I used just so happen was one that stored yarn previously... I took the yarn out and put the weed in to Dry/cure. That was the only bag that I could find laying around. they are all jarred up now though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

where the weed at?!hahahaha
[youtube]5WsI15fxORg[/youtube]
Nighty Nite!

One Love.........


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 4, 2009)

Those are some super danky nugs doc.
What's the flavor like on that girl.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

mighty fine looking weed ya got there DrG ..... many thsanks for sharing that with us .... totally smokable ... hahahaha! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> a few of the buds off the topsy turvy...there's more but it's taking to long to load pics!
> 
> edit~ what looks like hair in the pictures is actually yarn... The paperbag that I used just so happen was one that stored yarn previously... I took the yarn out and put the weed in to Dry/cure. That was the only bag that I could find laying around. they are all jarred up now though.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 4, 2009)

What up. tahoe.
Whatt the hell you doin up.
A seed aucton I am bidding on closes soon


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

cool what ya bidding on? I woke up and was so totally awake IU thought I trade the overnight market a bit ... and check in here too....


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 4, 2009)

I just won some jamaican jam for 25$.
Just lost out on some blue sonya.
The market huh. That is something I would like to learn in the future.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

excellent scores ... the strains these days are simply astounding .... good luck with those. Yea ... I'm relatively new to it .... it is simple, but not easy. But I do believe that once you find the flo, it can really be a lot of fun and present all kinds of opportunity. PM me if you wanna discuss further ... Walk On!!~~


----------



## cph (Aug 4, 2009)

Great looking nugs Doc!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning guys thx for kind words

hey boss, it taste like paperbag and yarn! Lol heheh j/k 
it's kind of a racing feel good high as you could all tell




tastes like chicken........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Stoked on the strains you got boss. Morning tahoe and cph


----------



## pinkus (Aug 4, 2009)

Good morning Cube Boi! glad you aren't _completely_ insane today....Glad the one note song was a tech gltch  sorry bro had give you a little grief ~it's all good  that topsy looks DANHK!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Thx pinkus


----------



## pinkus (Aug 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thx pinkus



sorry bro~ it WAS fuckin' funny +rep material even +the topsy REALLY does look bomb... where did you get it? What were her ancestors?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Believe it or not, it was a bagseed. I get lucky alot thx again for kind words Pinkus


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

IF y'all wanna see my morse code,,, jump on an iPhone or someting LOL then you will get itahahahaaha


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning y'all. Was supposed to work today, but the clinic closed for training, so now to entertain myself.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Morning


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

OK, here's the plan. Chip the rest of the stuff in the back yard and build another planting bed. That should keep me bzy. First to get into the proper creative mindset, however


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw0IY9mKIHo

If you would be so kind in helping me load these directly into the forum I would be very grateful doc. Only ask you cuz I know u can do it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

I would boulder, but my pc is down again&#58374;heh
but I will as soon as I can get a &#57867;signal.... Hahahaha


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks doc!


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 4, 2009)

finally was able to throw u some rep...bout time!!


----------



## cph (Aug 4, 2009)

A little help for ya!!

[youtube]Yw0IY9mKIHo[/youtube]


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 4, 2009)

How is evryone doin dis misty morning


----------



## smokn (Aug 4, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> How is evryone doin dis misty morning


No misty here, no vog either. How you stay fly?


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 4, 2009)

cph can you tell me how you did that???


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 4, 2009)

smokn said:


> No misty here, no vog either. How you stay fly?


YA EITHER IS HERE HOT AS HELL ALMOST 100 GOTTA BE CRANKIN DAT AC I GOTTA GET SOMETHIN TO EAT STARVIN


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Wassup gang still  heheh


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

yupper ... still


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 4, 2009)

Cookin up sumthin fo my munchies


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you smell what the Rock is cooking? Jabroni?! Ahahahaha
watched to much wrestling before


----------



## Tunda (Aug 4, 2009)

Sup Doc! Heres a few pics for you guys first one is puna budder then a whitewidow cross then kc brains mango.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

rIght on brah! Cherry


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 4, 2009)

sweet thunda, how's it brudda? looking good.
hey, Dr. did you ever start your vegatable garden? I think you already have alot on you plae. your wahines are looking ONO,LOL!!
so, saturday night, B.J.Penn, cheeha!!! Represent, Hawai'ian!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

BJ Penn all the way!! Florian is badass though, I like him.

I am stoned off my mind right now lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

ANd I never start the veggie garden yet I should though, still get extra coco coir! Lol


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 4, 2009)

i think takin care of a vegetable garden is more work than growing weed but i do it anyway


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah man, weeds grow easy!! LOL
sup Fly!!


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 4, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Cookin up sumthin fo my munchies
> I am SO ashamed for what I just ate.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 5, 2009)

well BABs unlike you im a cook i love cooking espiacialy when im high and the greatest part is you get to eat wat you make so maybe i should cook u up sumthing one time


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 5, 2009)

damn Doc, its only been two days since I checked in with you, and you've got like a million posts... Hahaha you're pretty popular my man kiss-ass

Anyways Im sorry I couldnt read every single post, but I did see those pics you posted. And DAMN!!!! Looks tasty!!!


I know you like music, so I thought I'd drop a video for you. He's one of my personal favorites.
G Love and the Special Sauce

[youtube]EMAizuqPBik[/youtube]


Catch ya later dude!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

Thx BigT!

Mahalos for the video!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

ANd howdy fly and Babs!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 5, 2009)

Hows it goin doc ya weeds are easy to grow and pop up sumtimes where you dont expect them 2


----------



## smokn (Aug 5, 2009)

I just found "Weeds" the tv series. I have been watching all afternoon.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 5, 2009)

Ya kool i watch it evry week this seasons just now beginning to get good but i find it to much drama this season wit dis baby shit and not enough bout da ganja !!!!! And if it is something always bads happening


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

nEver did watch weeds... I was actually looking for the first season at the local blockbuster today but couldn't find itfunny you guys mention it.. Where da shrooms fly?! Ahaha


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good morning .
How are all you good peeps doin.
I made my first batch of butane hash last night.
I did not blow up ya me.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

dat's good ...dat's a start .. Boss ... we like to have ya still hanging with us ... and not in a million pieces ... hahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

morning gang!! like your avater boss!hahha
[youtube]sFV2iG3dnpU[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Tahoe and Babs!! check it out!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 5, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Ya kool i watch it evry week this seasons just now beginning to get good but i find it to much drama this season wit dis baby shit and not enough bout da ganja !!!!! And if it is something always bads happening


I got a hold of the first 4 seasons. I'm through season 2. Stuff happens fast on that show. Doc, it's on my hard drive, you need.


----------



## smokn (Aug 5, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hi Tahoe and Babs!! check it out!!


So we know the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.  Brings back fond memories of the ranch. Who's horses?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

the horses belong to Jah..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

[youtube]amGI5T0JGDc&feature=fvw[/youtube][youtube]8VQRFXgEnjc&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]7C1JGH8jSlE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 5, 2009)

Rastafari love mellow morning doc woke up late today and feel great how bout evryone else? How u all feeeeling


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

I feel like a champ this morning!!
[youtube]zBUJztI884M&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

enjoy the show viewers!! y'all kick ass!thx!
[youtube]irp8CNj9qBI[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

how excellent ... thaks so much. I love horses so much .... Walk on!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

Roots Reggae Island Style!!Straight outta Kauai!
[youtube]2QfiC3zRjMg[/youtube][youtube]QUmLz-cOEX0&feature=related[/youtube]
Roots Rockahz enjoy!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 5, 2009)

u be rockin' rastaGee!! Walk On!!~~~


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylHL4qLGyfY

here's some Na Wai sing for you all.

gosh, Kauai will always be country, yea!! love it, ro.


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV_NpmJDHeM


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 5, 2009)

sorry babe, can't get it together, to baked.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

[youtube]zV_NpmJDHeM[/youtube]


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TM4GG2Y4PsE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TM4GG2Y4PsE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 5, 2009)

Ay how do make for the actual video to pop up on the screen


----------



## cph (Aug 5, 2009)

[youtube]8onbDZmAwhE[/youtube]


[ youtube ] 8onbDZmAwhE [ /youtube ]

you just need the code. Make it look like that^^^ with no spaces.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm back! helicopter was flying overhead again so I figure I give em what they want 'cause the doc. is a pleaser. ....I went outside and did some yard work and waved a big hello!!  Jah is watching over me,,,I feel it..
[youtube]Wjbn0wKfYVw&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]Pq5ve2NDNdA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

Just in case you missed it., topsy turvy buds at it's finestthis is the last you will ever see of them again!!muahahahahha

it is awesome smokes!! I'm fucking blitzed outta my mind right now
I kinda feel goo goo
[youtube]GEI4U5KyAS0&feature=fvw[/youtube]


----------



## pinkus (Aug 6, 2009)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN0PI5b4Nww [/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

Ummmmm?????

what ya smoking pinkus?? LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

is it the ROJA your smoking?? hahahhaa
I can't see anything!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

or maybe I got a filter on and I can't see it or something? I don't know,,,,,I''m baked!!


----------



## pinkus (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> or maybe I got a filter on and I can't see it or something? I don't know,,,,,I''m baked!!


LOL it's suposed to be a scratch perry vid...i couldn't get it to work but i could get it to "white box" ! I thought white box was better than code.... now the shoe is on the other foot Bro HA HA HA!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

[youtube]YN0PI5b4Nww[/youtube]


----------



## smokn (Aug 6, 2009)

Lucky them, lucky you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

I been telling everyone all this time I'm a lucky guyheh


----------



## smokn (Aug 6, 2009)

smokn said:


> Lucky them, lucky you.


The horses I mean. Up and getting ready to roll - to work unfortunately. Hope I have plenty of stock, if it's going to rain all weekend. Howzit, y'all!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

I knew what you were talking about silly hahahha morning!


----------



## smokn (Aug 6, 2009)

That's good 'cause often I don't, so if the recipient knows what I'm talking about it's always helpful! Off to work. Dr, you and all the RIU folk have a great one, see ya @ 4:20 or so.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

have a nice day!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

whew ... missed the convesation ... everyone's day moving right along .... cheers DRg.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello tahoe
[youtube]A7sBuvjnvHI[/youtube]


----------



## pinkus (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [youtube]YN0PI5b4Nww[/youtube]



That's even the one i picked!!! thanks Doc G.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 6, 2009)

That guy is friggin' awesome! How did I miss him?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

told y'all Jah was watching over me...
he who feels it,,,,knows it

One Love Jah know?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks for being a participant, Pinkus!!! Lmao


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 6, 2009)

I feel it doc rastarari !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp5BTju5QBM


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

[youtube]3VRGANguGQE[/youtube]


----------



## pinkus (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> told y'all Jah was watching over me...
> he who feels it,,,,knows it
> 
> One Love Jah know?!


2000 in the thread!!! do i hear 5000!?!?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

hahahaha 

maybe

thx for the love viewers!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

slowly but surely getting there PInkus,,,I love it!!
[youtube]ZQzHG1d7iAc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## dirt:farmer (Aug 6, 2009)

nice pics Doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

thx dirt:farmer! stick around bro and GO HUSKIES!!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

hey guys,,, there is a storm brewing here hopefully it doesn't get worse....hurricane season ya know spooky shit....I been through 2 of em here in HI. Cya laterz and stay tuned....I'll get pics. up laterz!! aloha gang and stay safe


----------



## wannabee (Aug 6, 2009)

hey, how goes it there? hope you fair the storm well. love that reggae music, very calming after a rough day, thanks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

hey wannabee! nice to see you so far so good , nice and sunny today...I think later in the week it will get worse, but hopefully not...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

we'll swap weather then ... we're had rain and thunder and storms for the last three or four days. Noe its supposed to get nice for the weekend ... walk on!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

[youtube]NwrL9MV6jSk[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Aug 6, 2009)

hahahahhahahahahahahaha. thanks for the fun memories!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 6, 2009)

too funny ... 89 ..... some times ago .... LOL!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

hahaha no problem! here's more!!
[youtube]387ZDGSKVSg&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]54yIMKjG048[/youtube]


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 6, 2009)

cph said:


> [youtube]8onbDZmAwhE[/youtube]
> 
> 
> [ youtube ] 8onbDZmAwhE [ /youtube ]
> ...


 okay, where is the code on the youtube page and what is^^^all about. aunty is just not on it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

keep trying! Rome wasn't built in one day!!! ahahhaha

hiya


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

assorted pics...

the one in the tray is the bonzai kinda plant. I just supercropped all the branches. about my third time cropping this plant. I'll post pics in a week so you can see the results....


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 6, 2009)

Talk bout assorted u got huge,big,small, and dem buds like der gettin frostayyyyy whos da docter let me get a greenhorn !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

thx for the support, highfly!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

[youtube]87b4a4a2wmY[/youtube]
[youtube]5LvwzanCLCo[/youtube]


----------



## Punatic (Aug 7, 2009)

Them there bushes are lookin good Doc, hope mine turns out the same.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

thx for the kind words punatic!


----------



## cph (Aug 7, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> okay, where is the code on the youtube page and what is^^^all about. aunty is just not on it.


If this is the address http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*8onbDZmAwhE* you want just the bold part to be between the bracket. ^^^ just means look up.


Looks good Doc!!! You know I grow plants better than that in my sleep...


When I'm dreaming of course!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

Hahaha

sup Cph


----------



## cph (Aug 7, 2009)

Enjoying my after work smoke!

Are you going to let that big girl go for more than 1 season? Did the storm pass with out trouble?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 7, 2009)

ya a storm just passed through where i waz shit evrythings wet i waz gonna see if my shit waz ready for harvest yet


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

Storm didn't come yet. So far so good I'm not sure what my plans are for the big girl yet, we shall see... But if a storm does come, that girl is in BIG trouble...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

Sup highflying


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 7, 2009)

chylln you kno i dont whether i should smoke this sample i just finished drying or cure it for a lil bit, i aint got no bushes and i wanna get high wat u think i should do doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

If you got some patience let it dry naturally . Put it in a paper bag so it dries and cures at the same time...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

If it's dry enough to burn now, fire away!!! LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

fire in the hole .... ohhh ... sorry .. u didn't mean me.... how embarrassing ... sorry Drg....may I please jave a hoint!?? patiently awaiting your reply . .. hehehehehe!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi tahoe!!! I took a catnap, I'm up now. Time to bake


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

we be bakers ... side-by-each // double barrel like!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 7, 2009)

ohh shit did wat u said man ohhhh daz sum nice ass shit


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

das really true ....das sum nice shit .... "here I go again ...."

[youtube]oKTiwCez6Zs[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 7, 2009)

for you ozzy fans,,,enjoy!!
[youtube]3MLp7YNTznE&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]udEDlOZJmCc&feature=fvw[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 7, 2009)

some excellent choices man ... luvin ozzy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

got this a few weeks ago from faded glassworks......


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

That pipe is awesome . . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

it's my favorite piece! he has more......
Hi NG


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah his glass blowing thread is not popping up anymore in my subscribed. I have one of his pieces too just a green pipe. I rock it all the time though, its always nice to have a pipe working around the house or garden . . .


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 8, 2009)

damn thats the fucking coolest pipe were did u get it and how much it run u?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

I got it from faded glassworks aka fdd2blk! cool as shit huh? I got a link....hold on...


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I got it from faded glassworks aka fdd2blk! cool as shit huh? I got a link....hold on...


Yeah I got that, found the thread too. I have one of fdd's pieces too. It's a cool green pipe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

faded glassworks
http://www.fadedglassworks.etsy.com/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey NG. so far I have 2 pipes and a poker with an eyeball on it! hahahaha


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice! Thanks man, that three-eyed fish is cool as hell. Too bad all my cash is tied up in plants right now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

allright bro..good to see you logging on more! take it easy my friend


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 8, 2009)

ohh wow my nigga dat is a preety kool piece u got dazz right i heard dat nigga makes dem blowglass bowls and shit wish i knew how shit i would be making sum crazy ass bowls man damn kangroo bowl u light it at da pouch shit but dat cyclopse fish one is pretty tight doc ima check out dat websit right naw


----------



## grodrowithme (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice job doc i still have about 3 nights worth of reading left to do.+rep


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

hahahaha ... I was really scared right up to the last photo....there's no way I could look at the one monstro eye while I went to take a toke ... seems though you don't have to ....hahahaha ..I am weird .... gorgeous piece ... very very cool .....


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> got this a few weeks ago from faded glassworks......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> Nice job doc i still have about 3 nights worth of reading left to do.+rep


 appreciate you stopping on in bro! hope you enjoy what you read so far much alohas godrowithme


crazy piece yeah Tahoe?! I like funky stuff


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hi Tahoe and Babs!! check it out!!


 *Oh hell yes...now we're talking. That needs to be my backyard.*
*Now, back to reality. *
*Nonetheless, Good Morning all. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

It COULD be your backyard sweetheart *wink wink*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole,,,legend
[youtube]0ltAGuuru7Q&feature=PlayList&p=62BF0B08B9A1DBB3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=4[/youtube][youtube]_D17p0D-rks&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]xPJeD6DvQ94&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]7cAbHGZ6F8M&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 8, 2009)

IZ is the man!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 8, 2009)

And hes fucking huge damn looks like a damn sumo wresler no dis respect to da guy just statin da facts lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup! Iz was a big boi!!! But he was also the man!  thx for comments guys


----------



## Punatic (Aug 9, 2009)

pffft You call yourself a smoker that fish bowl should be Dirty by now Doc LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

that fish bowl is for TOBACCO only and I RARELY smoke tobacco!!! LOL  morning punatic


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 9, 2009)

aloha. yea BJ Penn!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 9, 2009)

ahhahahahaha

yup!! morning aunty! to bad the other 2 local boyz lost

what aunty, update us with some PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2009)

enjoy
[youtube]jv-fp1zMnNw&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]5zhV-iQq5tg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey bossman, where ya at bro? hope it's all good....I got shitty news, the kali brains came up male I gotta kill it..... 



also helicopters is seriously giving me some survellience,, I feel much flattered.... I'll take pics of the asshats in the air.... it's getting to be annoying though.... fuck them..


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 10, 2009)

eh dr. you in da house?????


----------



## 303 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> enjoy


Really? R Kelly? uhhhh now its going to be stuck in my head forever. Dr I got a new grow underway, don't think i'm going to do a journal but i'll def be filling you in on it. Good luck with the eye in the sky...


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 11, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> burning the midnight oil and supplementing with a lil'satori to top up the tank so to speak .... whoa ... I DO wanna grow dat sum day .... (where are those friggin grammahh poleece?)


 "Grammar policeWOMAN has arrived"..........damn, ever since I mentioned tities, you are obsessing over them in your avatars.
MINE ARE NICER.


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Everybody put your hands up!! It's the cops!!&#57682;&#57682;&#57682;ahahaha
> 
> this is some funny stuff!
> &#58163;&#58162;&#58163;&#58162;'s viewers!


 *What's up with all the &#57682;???*


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> It COULD be your backyard sweetheart *wink wink*


 *Well, yeah...it "could" have been, but I gotta tell ya----most rich men are some extreme weirdos.*
*So.....I'll just have to settle for less, jah know?*
*Besides, I don't share my men....*


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahaha .... much apologies ..... I'll try harder betterer and morer ..... hmmm, your last comment, I'm blushing .... we really need to talk about this ... hahahahahaha! 


Babs34 said:


> "Grammar policeWOMAN has arrived"..........damn, ever since I mentioned tities, you are obsessing over them in your avatars.
> MINE ARE NICER.


----------



## smokn (Aug 11, 2009)

Well clear skies and no wind. I don't think Felecia is coming to call. Good thing, too, as we just started to bloom.


----------



## smokn (Aug 11, 2009)

That's Felicia. Jah, wish I could type better.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Well, yeah...it "could" have been, but I gotta tell ya----most rich men are some extreme weirdos.*
> *So.....I'll just have to settle for less, jah know?*
> *Besides, I don't share my men....*


ahahahahahha who said I was rich?? heh,, I am an extreme weirdo though




also I haven't had sex in over a month allready.....so it really wouldn't be considered "sharing men"


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

what exactly does the "_already_: ....mean?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

allready = dead bird hahahahahhaa


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahahaha .... no more sqwaking .... dead bird ... sooo sad ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the hotness in your avatar is winking at me Tahoe wanna introduce???


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

Gwendalyn ....meet DrG .... DrG. meet Gwendalyn ... hahahahaha , no funny stuff, just remember, keep ur friggin hands off ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahahhahhaha


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> assorted pics...
> 
> the one in the tray is the bonzai kinda plant. I just supercropped all the branches. about my third time cropping this plant. I'll post pics in a week so you can see the results....


 
Good shit greenhorn.. thats a Big ass bush..


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> got this a few weeks ago from faded glassworks......


 
ahahaha ... thats a dope ass pipe...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

Gwendalyn was born in Longview, Alberta, raised on the farm (of course), stands 5'7', weighs 107lbs (all TIGER), rides a mean cutting horse, and enjoys red wine and a little bud blast before beddybye. Gwendalyn's dislikes are bullies and arrogant assholes. 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahhahhaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

thx bro!! I'll take another pic of it right now......be right back!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> Gwendalyn was born in Longview, Alberta, raised on the farm (of course), stands 5'7', weighs 107lbs (all TIGER), rides a mean cutting horse, and enjoys red wine and a little bud blast before beddybye. Gwendalyn's dislikes are bullies and arrogant assholes.


you think she would enjoy Kauai?? or I can relocate.... for Gwendalyn anyways


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> ahahaha ... thats a dope ass pipe...


yeah man, it hits real good too, TOBACCO that is....hahahahhaha


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah man, it hits real good too, TOBACCO that is....hahahahhaha


 
well they say it aint good "Tabacco" if u dont choke.. .. ahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

i dunno ... I've heard Hawaians can be tough ... but I do believe you'll be prying her from the jaws of a fella self proclaimed full blooded rednect, standing 5'9" tall and weighing in a 155lbs ... but wait there's more ... he rides 2000lb bulls just for shits and giggles! your choice ... hahahahaha! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you think she would enjoy Kauai?? or I can relocate.... for Gwendalyn anyways


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

hahahaha I don't stand a chance then, I'm a TIGER not a BULL .


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

the other fella ... might be another type of cowboy ... like a 6'5" one that tips the scales at 240+ and wrestles young bulls AFTER jumping off a horse to do it ... these guys, called BullDoggers .... are fukin amazing ... stand aside ... the BullDoggers are coming thru ......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

assorted pics...

the 2 seedlings are malawi , the real deal malawi strain.

2 hijack clones 

1 GDP

4 bagseed strain

sorry for the sloppiness of the pics, but I'm feeling kinda slopppy today


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 11, 2009)

great great great friggin pictures man ... be sloppy away all ya like .... thanks man .. excellent work!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

thx Tahoe. heading to your journal right now it takes me about 2 hours to catch up with all my subscriptions in the morning


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello hello,
I have been on a couple different project's.
And what the Haitis Doc no sex for a month. With a girl like your's WTF.lol
Here is some porn to make up for my slacking here.

Pic #1 Is an antique jar I bought for the BHO I made.Me and my wife searched about 8 hours. store to store looking for the perfect one.

Pic #2 You can see the BMO Itself.
This shit is way too strong.

Pic #3 Here you go Doc My 2 Kali brain girls.

Pic #4 A master kush clone I just aquired.
I gotta go run some errands.
I have some more pics for my journal later.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

Good to see ya Buddy!! make sure you come back now take it EZ Boss...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 11, 2009)

dr. did you get that pm?????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

nope, you had a question bro? goodmorning


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah do you have a link to cropping roots,been in cali got back a couple days ago.ggggggggggoooooooo waves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!had a woody for9 days....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah man, surf is up here to!!! east shores. seen Kealia's go off before?? it's awesome when the conditions are just right.... you know where the dr. is gonna be today


sorry bro, but I dont have a link. try googling it. but it fucking works dude!! someone made a thread about it here in RIU,,, the results was undeniable!!! I'll try to look for it and post it,,,but don't hold your breath now,


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 11, 2009)

ive surfed there but when i was 18 i did a tile job 88 i think but shipwrecks was on fire the whole time i was there!!! im a crouching lions boy, that was my spot...grew up on that wave.....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 11, 2009)

i was in san clemente this time the waves were good had a blast thinking of a baja road run soon but i cant leave my house for a while got a few things in the making and certain things need undevided attention...hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

Crouchiing Lion?? I used to surf goat island alot. hahaha


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 11, 2009)

used to camp there as a kid with da family...go figure...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

here is the fuckface flying over my house...this one and a brown and orange one.... why don't these pricks be real men and come to my door????


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 11, 2009)

give them the finger, theyll be by then....


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> here is the fuckface flying over my house...this one and a brown and orange one.... why don't these pricks be real men and come to my door????


 
cuz they might think u have 2 Full grown Rottwielers waiting to greet them...LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

I allready did , give them the finger, I just wave now... also,,,, this island is small, I work out, at a GYM, for the ladies ya know, well, anyways some of these pricks going 007 on me work out too..... like I said, keep your friends close, keep your enemies closer,,,,,,,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> cuz they might think u have 2 Full grown Rottwielers waiting to greet them...LOL


or one straight left,.... right in between the eyes


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> or one straight left,.... right in between the eyes


hahahaha that too.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

I still can't stop laughing everytime i read your signature... lmaoo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

they call me Tupac too ya know


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 11, 2009)

what would ya goole dr........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

trimming roots for yield or something

more pics. they be coming closer on every trip. they trying to count how much plants I have ...also they must be wondering if I have an indoor set-up. "they" are wasting thier time 

I am sure all my shit is tapped too......... don't matter though, the docs got nothing to hide if I ever get raided, I'll keep y'all posted, okay


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> trimming roots for yield or something
> 
> more pics. they be coming closer on every trip. they trying to count how much plants I have ...also they must be wondering if I have an indoor set-up. "they" are wasting thier time
> 
> I am sure all my shit is tapped too......... don't matter though, the docs got nothing to hide if I ever get raided, I'll keep y'all posted, okay


 
Damn they are gunnin for you huh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

YUP!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

they angry at me cause they got owned


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

greenhorns guerilla gardens= BS!!! ahahahahahahah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

there is 3 different copters flying around.....cool yeah I'm FAMOUS!!!


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

Infamous................. been awhile Doc wut i miss?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

Wassup playa!!! ya missed alot! good to see ya man! how ya holding up bro??hope all is good TM


----------



## tilemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

chilln 2day got to take the day off of work to watch the kid since the ol lady is on round 5 with the porcelan godesss... 

everythings been going well..how bout u ..bugs and choppers? i hope not


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2009)

doing good fighting off the bugs,, it's just the choppers now!!! hahaha

that's life bro,,,if it aint one thing, it's another..


----------



## Tunda (Aug 12, 2009)

Bullshit bogus storm . Ended up pulling some early in fear a storm was coming. Damn u felicia u bitch! Sup doc hope everything is well wit u. I get some killa beans for u my friend .


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

Good morning peeps.
That sucks tunda. I am still glad it missed you guy's.
Here is a vid. I like the pesky pork chopper line.
[youtube]xExSdzkZZB0[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Bullshit bogus storm . Ended up pulling some early in fear a storm was coming. Damn u felicia u bitch! Sup doc hope everything is well wit u. I get some killa beans for u my friend .


 sup Tunda. had heavy rains and stuff over here but nothing major. sorry to hear you pulled some plants early see ya soon though


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

morning boss! hope all is well. the GDP is getting big! crossing my fingers it is a true female.......nice vid bro....aloha my friend


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 12, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Good morning peeps.
> That sucks tunda. I am still glad it missed you guy's.
> Here is a vid. I like the pesky pork chopper line.
> [youtube]xExSdzkZZB0[/youtube]


 ahahahha thats my Jam !! "Somebody pass me razor so i can cut Clones"


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

I gave some to another friend who's are flowering nicely.
I am trying to convince him to let me take pic's.
His look Identical to your's
I hope she does good for you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

wassup LAX 

I hope so too boss....so far so good, I'm looking for preflowers daily, somethings starting to show, I have a feeling it is female. we shall see


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup LAX
> 
> I hope so too boss....so far so good, I'm looking for preflowers daily, somethings starting to show, I have a feeling it is female. we shall see


 
wad up GHorn  .. hope they are all girls..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Can't catch me,,, I'm the gingerbreadman!!! Green harvest baby!!! Ahahahha check the link please.... Aloha! www.kauaiworld.com


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

And it's raining cats and dogs here..... Spooky stuff...


----------



## Punatic (Aug 12, 2009)

Man it's some great weather here doc. The storm must have drug all the rain away. Nothing but blue skys in the garden !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh really? That's good! I'm in Oahu making my way over there now! Got some buisness and family to see. Kona side. Wanna burn? Let me know, I'll be in big island till tomorrow! Let me know... Pm me.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 12, 2009)

ayyy doc iz been awihle went on vacation 2 da keys BABY got a nice ass tan and hot bitches were alll ova me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

AWesome highflyer!!


Hey punatic , your right, it is sunny in the big island


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 12, 2009)

*yo G-Horn .. check out my Blue Hash .. Almost done.. Main Cola.. Less Than 4 weeks Left ....*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome bro...


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice Lax.
That is a big bud.


----------



## Punatic (Aug 12, 2009)

Yo Doc you on the other side of the Island ? Hows that VOG today ?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Awesome bro...





bossman88188 said:


> Very nice Lax.
> That is a big bud.


 
Thanks Fellas ... come check out the grow.. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/203810-kb-kushberry-bh-blue-hash-21.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Lots of vog punatic


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 12, 2009)

foud a decent link on the cropping dr. .....mucho appreciado ....very relaxing with a razor in your mitts...lol food for thought i guess.hope ther ok


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Lorenzo, hope all goes well for you! Alohas braddah


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey how long before i see any results if i did it right????hey i never told you about the cali-snapper-head did i?????HHHHHHoooooo wut a nut brah.....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 12, 2009)

i went for an a-frame real deep and hollard going right!!!!he kept going and ate shit as i passed,then he starts static wit me...i let it ride surf 2 hours more and he curses me on da beach in front of my kid brah....i never went off ladat since skool days!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

It takes a few weeks, and you never told me the story... I'm curious now


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 12, 2009)

guy was wrong and reaks like that?????came real close to blows....then he got in his car burns out in front of a cop on a bike!!!!got pulled kid at 7-11 said he got grilled then let go with a warning


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 12, 2009)

id love to have him go crouching lions one day......


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 12, 2009)

you seem preety mad at dis guy lorenzo shouldve threw some sand in his face


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 12, 2009)

nah i had my 7 year old daughter with me on the beach.....her mother would have a ball with that one and her cunt lawyer...


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 12, 2009)

oooooh i see


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Lorenzo, that dude will surely get his in return. What you sow is what you reap... aloha Lorenzo, and stay irie


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 13, 2009)

Back from the POLITICAL threads!!!!!  HoooooooWeeee, that was an awesome acid bath!


----------



## Tunda (Aug 13, 2009)

Doc how much do you topdress with for veg using wormcastings? The time release nutes I bought suck. Fish emulsions worked good until it attracted the boars.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Where the hell ya been all this time cracker!! Missed ya! And it's good to see you pop up again my friend

hey tunda, I just put the load right around the stalk . You will be amazed by how fast new growth will show... I don't think you can overapply that. So just put the load, I guess


----------



## Tunda (Aug 13, 2009)

U must have a worm bin sheesh donno if I can afford the load LOL . Couple handfulls each plant then I'll start making the organic tea. Just bought mollasses for the tea but since it takes a few days to brew gonna just dress for now. Mahaloz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahahaha. I got good connections. Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey CJ, I been noticing you and the "professor" are becoming really tight..


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 13, 2009)

What up peeps.
How's the storm actoin doc.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 13, 2009)

Professor? He's no professor....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Hehehe. Well, "teacher" than...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Morning boss!! The storm has passed and it's all good now. It was raining heavy lastnight though..&#58428;


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

good to hear man ... glad ur safe .... cheers!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Thx tahoe. I'll try and post some pics this evening.. I had to run a stake to the hijack the other day cause the buds was so heavy, the plant was literally lying on the ground... Honest!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey gang , I was wrong big island is sunny as can be, Kauai is raining like mad!! Damn micro-climates


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 13, 2009)

Shit man daz a heavy plant u got der bruah.. Shit well i cant wait till this rainy season ends my house iz rattling right now from this thunder izzz gonna rain !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 13, 2009)

man i wish we got more rain here in vegas......just sun and hot,it is a beeeotch for rizzle.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 14, 2009)

Shit isnt being in vegas enough i wouldnt care if it waz raining freewzing cold or scorching hot i would be in vegas baby in wat happens in vegas stays in vegas fo sho


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Halloween and Christmas is coming up... I like to give away treats and gifts see ya soon


 TREAT ME, TREAT ME......*TREAT ME RIGHT.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd love to have the opportunity, and after you requested daily updates into my harvest .... u have been conspicuously absent from the room .... I'm hurt? 


Babs34 said:


> TREAT ME, TREAT ME......*TREAT ME RIGHT.*


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I'd love to have the opportunity, and after you requested daily updates into my harvest .... u have been conspicuously absent from the room .... I'm hurt?


 *Oh NO........don't be, DON'T be. Trust me, you and "yours" have been in my thoughts.*
*I am just bogged down with some stressful events here lately.*
*I'll be back!!!*


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 14, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> well BABs unlike you im a cook i love cooking espiacialy when im high and the greatest part is you get to eat wat you make so maybe i should cook u up sumthing one time


 Many thanks....I could use a good healthy meal.
I no longer have the time or patience to cook.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

so good to hear .... the room lost some flair in the meantime, maybe you can rejunvenate that? walk on!!~~~


Babs34 said:


> *Oh NO........don't be, DON'T be. Trust me, you and "yours" have been in my thoughts.*
> *I am just bogged down with some stressful events here lately.*
> *I'll be back!!!*


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha .... much apologies ..... I'll try harder betterer and morer ..... hmmm, your last comment, I'm blushing .... we really need to talk about this ... hahahahahaha!


 HAHA.....in real life Tahoe, I'd be the one blushing. To be honest, I'm actually very modest.
~!~~still holds true that mine are nicer though, hehe.


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahahha who said I was rich?? heh,, I am an extreme weirdo though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *There's "good weird" and than there's "bad weird."*
*I'm as strange as they come......but it's all good. *


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so good to hear .... the room lost some flair in the meantime, maybe you can rejunvenate that? walk on!!~~~


 *Pheww....and they say women blab too much. I just can't even keep up with this thread.. *
*LOL.....seriously, I am almost afraid to go check out your thread. Last time I viewed your pictures, I was drooling over them for far too long.*
*The day is short, the list is long.*
*What to do, what to do?*
*I'll be checking in SOON. *
*Morning ALL.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm counting on it ... heheheheh 


Babs34 said:


> HAHA.....in real life Tahoe, I'd be the one blushing. To be honest, I'm actually very modest.
> ~!~~still holds true that mine are nicer though, hehe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

morning gang!! good to see ya Babs, Tahoe, Lorenzo, Highflyer!!......especially Babs

here is a morning sunrise from the big island....more pics coming up.....
stay watching


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

this lady has started to flower about a week and a half ago. so much foilage. everday I have to manicure the old leaves off of her. she is becoming to be a chore....also this plant lies right beneath a coconut tree!! 2 times this season my plant almost got destroyed by falling palm fronds and coconuts. the last palm frond landed just 2 feet away from her, just yesterday actually. Damn, I'm a lucky guy! but seasons not over yet and palm fronds are still falliing, so I am not in the clear yet...........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

no matter how hard I try,,, these frickin plants just won't die!!! 

I uprooted this male and threw him on the side thinking he would die off,,,,boy, was I ever wrong....but I shoulda knew that allready not like this was the first time it happened.......and who the fuck said growing maryjane is hard????? guess I am a lucky guy  I gotta kill this dude now though, don't wanna be a seedbank, well I do, but not just yet


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 14, 2009)

What up and good mornin peeps.
They look to have weathered the storm well doc. Even the male.lol.
Just found a cool method for smokin hash.
So I am feeling right.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

shoots bro! hey man, the GDP is getting huge!! I'm gonna make a few clones then I'm gonna plant the mother into the ground...she will be massive!!! pics in a second.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

2 hijack clones, 1 GDP, 4 bagseed strain/same strain, a mini bushmonster.

they are all out of order so y'all can figure out which is which on your own the bagseed strain got nute burned.. I guess it is a light feeder, on the other side of the spectrum, the hijack is a bigeater!! it loves the Nitrogen I am pumping her. when I cut the hijack clones, they were flowering. so it took awhile for it to turn back into veg state. it went through all the funky, weird leaf growth and now it is totally back into veg state and really taking off!! I love me some hijack! also I will cut 2 clones of the GDP. if all goes well, hijack and GDP will be regulars in my rotation. they will be mainstays......almost forgot!! I got 2 malawi seedlings. I germed 5 but only 2 made it.. this is gonna be real fun growing these beans.


----------



## smokn (Aug 14, 2009)

You still on the BI doc? I'm headed to the Mainland later today. Be gone a few weeks. Hope the crop thrives.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking amazing Doc.
It seems you do indeed have a green thumb.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

not on Big Island anymore smokn, maybe the next trip......

thx for the KIND words boss, appreciate it much!!!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> not on Big Island anymore smokn, maybe the next trip......
> 
> thx for the KIND words boss, appreciate it much!!!


I'm enjoying the new pics! They sure do love that coco! 

I envy you outdoor growers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks green cross.

on a side note, the helicopter is still flying around my house, I must be one of the dudes still under survellence......


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 14, 2009)

I was just gettin my groove on to this.
So I thought I'd share. [youtube]VLlQpc8D2Kc[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

I really wish these pussies show up at my door......it's almost borderline harrasement!!!!next thing you know, this dumbfucks will set me up!!! crooked fucking people we got here..... the truth shall always set me free......like I said earlier, jAH is watching over me...I can feel it...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

for those of you out of the loop, there was a green harvest on monday and tuesday....they really want me though,honest! too bad I follow the LAWS!!!! ahahahahahaha

dr. greenhorn~1

the 'darkside'~0

shall we play best of 5? best of 7? 
and actually up 2 to 0.....there was another green harvest earlier in the year....that one was a big waste of money....they barely got shit on that one.... imagine how much monies it's costing alll of us to keep these helicopters flying overhead????is it worth it???? I mean labor, fuel, etc, etc, etc,.......I guess we have a lot of money to waste.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

[YouTube]XUrJdf4PbEk[/YouTube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

[youtube]L5CeTDCFonw&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]CrH3YNvlSt0&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]CktlPIlsBdw&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]Bd8tFL4tZOg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey boss, I got good news!! I am 99% sure the GDP is female.. Gotta clone her now... But I think my GF threw away my aerogarden!! She says she didn't but last time I looked, my aerogarden didn't have legs!!!! Fuck.

I guess I gotta do em the old fashioned way then.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 14, 2009)

hey gang, I've been going through a bit of some personal problems lately.. it will probably shake things up BIG TIME. not probably, it will........sometimes in life you have to look around you and shake off the negative things in life or else the negativity will consume you. and I'm at that point in my life.....I won't be on to often in the meantime,,,,,until my issues are resolved. but I am totally okay though Cya guys every so often......RIU rules, always. Much love and mahalo everyone!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 14, 2009)

Ight my man u be safe see you around and keep it irie my rasta buddy


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

holy moly man ... peace and love be with you. all my best wishes to power you through this period. Call on me anytime for anything, if I can help, I will ....Walk on!!~ Walk Tall!!~~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey gang, I've been going through a bit of some personal problems lately.. it will probably shake things up BIG TIME. not probably, it will........sometimes in life you have to look around you and shake off the negative things in life or else the negativity will consume you. and I'm at that point in my life.....I won't be on to often in the meantime,,,,,until my issues are resolved. but I am totally okay though Cya guys every so often......RIU rules, always. Much love and mahalo everyone!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

wierd, thought I was already subscribed to this thread...... am now anyways.... read it all the time.... wierd.....


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 14, 2009)

Take care of your self.
And let me know if I can do anything.
My best wishes are with you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey gang, I've been going through a bit of some personal problems lately.. it will probably shake things up BIG TIME. not probably, it will........sometimes in life you have to look around you and shake off the negative things in life or else the negativity will consume you. and I'm at that point in my life.....I won't be on to often in the meantime,,,,,until my issues are resolved. but I am totally okay though Cya guys every so often......RIU rules, always. Much love and mahalo everyone!!


whoa... hey buddy, ima smoke some for yah get better come see us on riu. Keep those positive vibes open to you. can come live with me if it gets too bad


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 14, 2009)

Lot's of love to ya bro


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 15, 2009)

When life starts to throw you curve balls..... get a bigger bat! 

Wishing you well. Hoping you find that big bat!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

a bigger bat? ok .... how about, throw the shovel away, you can't change anything by digging a deeper hole in the same place.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 15, 2009)

Unless you're digging a grave....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

your own or someone's elses?


----------



## pinkus (Aug 15, 2009)

asta luego dr. g

pinkus


----------



## Tunda (Aug 15, 2009)

God bless my friend


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 15, 2009)

No No, I've got the bat, you've got the shovel.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

its a BIG shovel .... (high tech too ... just to keep u guessing)


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

whats up greenhorn my brotha weres all your pics at? i wanna see some plants baskin in the tropical sun


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 15, 2009)

aloha babe. be safe. call if you need anything. love you,ro. malama. aloha aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2009)

[youtube]q7iXcKKpdx0[/youtube]
[youtube]_JSa0iy9-Rs&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]0NHbOqmNVm8[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

[youtube]VTixp4JFkI4[/youtube]


----------



## Tunda (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are 2 soma plants from those beans. Much mahaloz again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

awesome brah! who knows bro,, maybe I might get to see them up close and personal! I got plans................


----------



## pinkus (Aug 17, 2009)

hey doc, glad you're still postin' ...the Molokai frost turned out to not be so frosty @PP...DJ shorts claims the island strains never do as well away from home...maybe that's why

peace bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey pinkus! I could never leave RIU. To many solid people and awesome friends here... There's gonna be a little change in plans but I'll keep you all updated.. Gardens still okay, got another greenthumb on it anyways keep it green and let's overgrow the fucking system!!! Aloha and mahalo....


Waldo's back in full effect, jah know?! Where Waldo be, no one knows,.....


Only Jah


----------



## Boulderheads (Aug 17, 2009)

harvest is underway doc


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 17, 2009)

*A koala** was sitting in a gum tree smoking a joint*




*
when a little lizard walked past, looked up and said,* 

*'Hey Koala! What are you doing?'* 




*
The koala said, 'Smoking a joint, come up and have some.'* 






*
So the little lizard climbed up and sat next to the koala where they enjoyed a few joints.* *After a while the little lizard said that his mouth was 'dry' and that he was going to get a drink from the river.* 




*
The little lizard was so stoned that he leaned over too far and fell into the river.* *
A crocodile saw this and swam over to the little lizard and helped him to the side.* *Then he asked the little lizard, 'What's the matter with you?'

The little lizard explained to the crocodile that he had been sitting with the koala in the tree, smoking a joint, but got too stoned and fell into the river while taking a drink..

The crocodile said that he had to check this out and walked into the rain forest, found the tree where the koala was sitting finishing a joint. The crocodile looked up and said,*





*
'Hey you!'

So the koala looked down at him and said,*




*
'Shiiiiiiiiiiit dude...**
How much water did you drink!?'*​


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahaha
thanks for making me smile and laugh!! Malama pono. KU E. E A


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry the pictures sisnb't transfer, was hilarious!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 17, 2009)

That's allright! The story was good! Heh, thx again aunty


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 18, 2009)

stoner storie right der laughed my ass off to it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

sup my highflying mushroom friend! thx for the thread bump!
[youtube]Vx-pdWTz0Ro&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]1fi3KUymcdA&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]U4e7kUgSQ00&feature=fvw[/youtube][youtube]YELXw5ABpcs&feature=related[/youtube]
enjoy


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 18, 2009)

no problem mon this thread iz gonna live for eva ONE LOVE JAMMIN TO DA JAMS


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

hahahah LIVE FOREVER!!!! I like that!! plus rep to you bro!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ...I won't be on to often in the meantime,,,,,until my issues are resolved. but I am totally okay though Cya guys every so often......RIU rules, always. Much love and mahalo everyone!!


I'll be keeping ya in my thoughts. Pushing lots of good vibes your way. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## DrZ (Aug 18, 2009)

Good shit Bro had to come by and see the fruits of your labor well when you online today i have pics to post for you there a few days old but still beautiful as fuck latter bro much props to your grow and just in case I might go there to Haw... before you come to colorado so il be looking forward to seeing somewhere other then colorado


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

DrZ said:


> Good shit Bro had to come by and see the fruits of your labor well when you online today i have pics to post for you there a few days old but still beautiful as fuck latter bro much props to your grow and just in case I might go there to Haw... before you come to colorado so il be looking forward to seeing somewhere other then colorado


 DrZ! wassup my man! thanx for taking a look, and if you ever in HI, make sure you let me know bro, I'll give you the VIP treatment and make sure there's good herb for you to smoke...stick around bro, harvest is in the next few months


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

smokn said:


> I'll be keeping ya in my thoughts. Pushing lots of good vibes your way. Take good care of yourself.


thx Smokn, things are on the positive now so it's all good. 


[youtube]YgeGsr9HZ_4[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

assorted pics....
in the mix are 2 hijacks,......... a motherplant in a tray, pretty awesome way to grow, I say,.... a GDP,........ and the plant that I have growing in the ground, kauai strain, heritage unknown,..... a hijack in flowering, that I pinched the bottom colas because I was out of smokes and jonesing, by the way, hijack is a HEAVY YEILDER!!! it still has about 3 weeks to go, maybe more.......and a bag seed strain that is purple, and it's not from any nutrient deficiencys either!! 


and it's starting to pour cats and dogs again here today....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

stay dry ... the plants luv u ... and the rain .... looking awesome as always!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> assorted pics....
> in the mix are 2 hijacks,......... a motherplant in a tray, pretty awesome way to grow, I say,.... a GDP,........ and the plant that I have growing in the ground, kauai strain, heritage unknown,..... a hijack in flowering, that I pinched the bottom colas because I was out of smokes and jonesing, by the way, hijack is a HEAVY YEILDER!!! it still has about 3 weeks to go, maybe more.......and a bag seed strain that is purple, and it's not from any nutrient deficiencys either!!
> 
> 
> and it's starting to pour cats and dogs again here today....


Wow #2 is quite a bush! 

LOL "because I was out of smokes and jonesing" 

Looking good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

thx for the kind words Tahoe, I'm getting baked on some hijack I pinched and microwaved dry!!! LOL and the funny thing is it's way to early yet!! but I'm out of meds but if I'm getting baked now, imagine when I harvest it when it is ready. it will be a KILLER HIGH!! be looking for that harvest in late september/early oct. and the harvest for the big girl will probably be in late oct/nov . be sure to keep following, y'all don't wanna miss that!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Wow #2 is quite a bush!
> 
> LOL "because I was out of smokes and jonesing"
> 
> Looking good


thx greencross. what I do to get it to bush like that is to continuously supercrop/pinch the top while it is vegging so all the bottom branches can catch up with the growing top. I also did that with the bush in the tray....by the way, the shack next to the plant is 6ft. so you can kinda get the idea of how big that plant is....7ft. plus and growing. it just started flowering now so I expect some stretch..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

nice place to relax


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

harvest in late september/early oct.

Will Not Be Missing That For Anything ... hahahaha that's about the same time I expect my DQ lady to be finishing up ... I expect that the MM will be a little earlier ... we'll see. I be around for the long haul my friend ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

Thx for sticking around my friend! It's good people like you that keep me inspired to keep Walking On!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> nice place to relax


Hey TLD . It's a pleasure and an honor having you visit my journal also. You are a big inspiration to many also... Hope everything is back on track with you!
And keep it green and positive my friend..


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

its all there is .... that's the only choice .... walk on faith, trust in love, just keep putting one foot in front of the other (Randy Travis 1992?) EDIT - sorry it was Mike Reid.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

We have come to this place in our love
Where faith must be stronger than fear
For if true love is our destination
Thru every storm it must always be clear
The surest way to get there from here
 

 Is to walk on faith 
Trust in love
Just keep on putting one foot down
In front the other
When the valley so wide 
We stumble in stride
And everything inside wants to give up
Walk on faith 
trust in love
 

 Farther on beyond the shadows of our doubts
We will live where true love never dies
Though the road we must travel is uncertain
There is a truth in our hearts that never lies
It is by such grace we are bound to arrive
 

 When we walk on faith 
Trust in love
Just keep on putting one foot down
In front the other
When the valley so wide 
We stumble in stride
And everything inside wants to give up
Walk on faith 
trust in love
 

 walk on faith 
Trust in love
Just keep on putting one foot down
 

 Come on walk on faith when the valley is wide
And everthing inside is telling you to give up
 

 walk on faith


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Tahoe! Thx for the inspiring poem! Means alot man. Much love and respects to you


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

RIU....... my second fam....... 

Oh Im back on Track and have a running start thanks......

I wanna see you on heavenly waves of ganja riding the irie vibes


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello all. 
Great poem Tahoe. I enjoyed it.
I am excited I will be pulling some erkles on friday.
My seedling's are looking good also. Here is a little porn for everyone.

Pic#1 Kali brains from The California bean bank.

Pic#2 SFV OG Kush from The Cali connection.

Pic#3 Purple Kush also from The Cali connection.

Pic#4 My flower room


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

nice pics my man! and it's good to see ya bro...


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am alway's lurking.
This thread is alway's my first stop.
This is where all the cool peep's are.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I am alway's lurking.
> This thread is alway's my first stop.
> This is where all the cool peep's are.


Thank You ..... lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for kind words y'all! that's why I can never leave RIU....this place is where it's at! cool peeps and good growers who are helpful ....I thank all the viewers, participants and lurkers!!! much respects to all and keep it green gang! one day we stoners will win the battle.....Jah told me so


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 18, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I am alway's lurking.
> This thread is alway's my first stop.
> This is where all the cool peep's are.



Only the cool kid's hang with the Doctor . . .
[youtube]rYmvt3drj1s[/youtube]

Monkey sucka PUNCH!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

Me Too!!

and yeah.... those lurkers....... lol...... I started out as one for about three or four months.... lol...... not anymore....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

[youtube]F8IZDYiOrnk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

thx again gang! you are all golden!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 18, 2009)

Too many cool peep's indeed.
Doc do you know If XXXX got to watch that vid.
I still have it saved and will repost it for a few more day's if needed.
You should try it to Doc. It is the best I have ever had.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought I would give everyone a laugh.
I will start by saying I am far from gay.
I do have some gay friend's and family.
Anyway's I think this is going to be my Halloween costume.
[youtube]Enr4W6FsSpk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

hey bro....I'll talk to xxxxx today and see...much appreciation for reaching out and spreading the aloha!! karma is coming back your way BIG TIME...


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I thought I would give everyone a laugh.
> I will start by saying I am far from gay.
> I do have some gay friend's and family.
> Anyway's I think this is going to be my Halloween costume.
> [youtube]Enr4W6FsSpk[/youtube]


Back when I was in high school that movie was everywhere on saturday nights and everybody used to go to it. So me being "halfway" normal ended up there and was in for a treat. Everyone knew the entire dialogue and brought props with them. TP, popcorn, water, you name it, if they used it in the movie, someone in the audience had it... 

I was pretty high back then so it was a real funny event and I went with my sweetheart who lived in the next town over. Just when I thought it couldn't get any better the movie house had hired "actors" (locals) to play certain characters. Now we had this roley poley kind of guy at high school named Harvey, who is probably worth more than myself today , and he played the sax in our high school band. Well, when the part of "Meatloaf" starts, here comes Harvey in a big arse diaper running down the aisles playing that dang sax of his...

That was quite a movie....quite a night...


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> So me being "halfway" normal ended up there and was in for a treat.


So now I'm wondering if "halfway normal" means to you what it means to me.  No big deal, just one of those posts that struck a little curiosity. 

I'm one of the very few from my generation that hasn't seen this movie.  Sounds like that night was a blast indeed, though!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh I am far from normal.lol.
I grew up with that movie also.
I think it will be a fun custume.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> So now I'm wondering if "halfway normal" means to you what it means to me.  No big deal, just one of those posts that struck a little curiosity.
> 
> I'm one of the very few from my generation that hasn't seen this movie.  Sounds like that night was a blast indeed, though!


Oh, normal is bandied about but it's all relative to different scenarios and self interests. 

I say "halfway" because it's a safe bet....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

Good to se y'all ! Hi kat, boss, and CJ! Bro, you slacking on my thread, and political reasons are not good enough for me, CJ ! Lmao!


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

Don't make me REP BOMB you into submission!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just keep thinking, I'm the "new" normal. whatever that day is ... the "new" normal. never missing the target works ...hahahaha! 

Rocky Horror Picture Show + College + College Girls + mushrooms + weed + Jugs of DraftBeer = AwSeOMeMemOrEIs .... Walking On!!~~ 


CrackerJax said:


> Back when I was in high school that movie was everywhere on saturday nights and everybody used to go to it. So me being "halfway" normal ended up there and was in for a treat. Everyone knew the entire dialogue and brought props with them. TP, popcorn, water, you name it, if they used it in the movie, someone in the audience had it...
> 
> I was pretty high back then so it was a real funny event and I went with my sweetheart who lived in the next town over. Just when I thought it couldn't get any better the movie house had hired "actors" (locals) to play certain characters. Now we had this roley poley kind of guy at high school named Harvey, who is probably worth more than myself today , and he played the sax in our high school band. Well, when the part of "Meatloaf" starts, here comes Harvey in a big arse diaper running down the aisles playing that dang sax of his...
> 
> That was quite a movie....quite a night...


please please do .... I'm a sucker for pain ....


CrackerJax said:


> Don't make me REP BOMB you into submission!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Don't make me REP BOMB you into submission!!!


That's funny shit. LMAO


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

That's IT!!! Bomb's away!!! 

Hahaha!! As soon as I can.... my bomb bay doors have been jammed. I must drop a few elsewhere first!!


----------



## cph (Aug 18, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I thought I would give everyone a laugh.
> I will start by saying I am far from gay.
> I do have some gay friend's and family.
> Anyway's I think this is going to be my Halloween costume.
> [youtube]Enr4W6FsSpk[/youtube]


hahahahaha Great times!! I had to bump it one more time. I think they did that all over. In the college town were I went to high school, there is an old movie theater that played that every saturday night until about 5 years ago. One of my friends would dress the part for the lead roll, and play it out on the stage in front of the screen. Some of the funniest sht I ever saw!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

the stuff we did when we were younger ... hahahaha! what a blast!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

hhahahaha! wassup gang! thx for the thread bump and all the love!! Lmao!  

keep it coming gang! I love it!!


----------



## grodrowithme (Aug 18, 2009)

great freakin video bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> great freakin video bro


 thx bro! also much mahalos for taking a peek in my journal. stick around player, harvest is in the next 2-3 months! lots of random action and shit in the meantime though


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 18, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Hello all.
> Great poem Tahoe. I enjoyed it.
> I am excited I will be pulling some erkles on friday.
> My seedling's are looking good also. Here is a little porn for everyone.
> ...


 *And all I get is a crappy little tent??? *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello Babs! 
my FAVORITE viewer

good to see ya sweetie


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> assorted pics....
> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

live is better and nope...NOT GETTING LAID and NOT by choice

I can also cook and clean too Babs, and take nice long romantic walks....also a very good listener*wink wink*


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I can also cook and clean too Babs, and take nice long romantic walks....also a very good listener*wink wink*


What a tease....


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

Hoping to be able to grow a couple/few outdoors next year. This is inspiring!


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> live is better and nope...NOT GETTING LAID and NOT by choice
> 
> I can also cook and clean too Babs, and take nice long romantic walks....also a very good listener*wink wink*


Trouble in Love land? 

Now would be a good time to get reacquainted with the girlfriend that will never let you down....ever! 

Remember her???? ..... She'll never leave you, unless you are careless around wood chippers.













But remember....there are always consequences.... so ease into it a bit.


----------



## cph (Aug 19, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA! Thanks for the laugh CJ!

Think of the kittens DOC!! Is it really worth it?


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 19, 2009)

I once lived next door to a "cat" lady. She had like 40 cats..... Once i realized that G*D kills a kitten every time I, uh, you know, (what an internet find! Pure gold!$$$).... 

I got to work.... dang near killed me but finally every kitten was smitten.


----------



## cph (Aug 19, 2009)

If she would've just taken Bob Barker's advice, you could have saved yourself all that "work".

```

```


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 19, 2009)

cph said:


> If she would've just taken Bob Barker's advice, you could have saved yourself all that "work".


Good morning Dr., Tahoe, and all 

It's always good to hear the Marley playing here, very uplifting.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 19, 2009)

cph said:


> If she would've just taken Bob Barker's advice, you could have saved yourself all that "work".


I'll bet Bob Barker has.....stamina.


----------



## cph (Aug 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'll bet Bob Barker has.....stamina.


We all know he's a bad ass!!

[youtube]_oyKnwHlPMA[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Let me get this right......you COOK, CLEAN.......and you can grow a monstrous bush?*
*I'm not even believing that you listen, ha.*
*I'm on my way!!!*


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Trouble in Love land?
> 
> Now would be a good time to get reacquainted with the girlfriend that will never let you down....ever!
> 
> ...


 LOL, wth do people come up with these things?
Thank God for dogs!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm guessing by the "kitten death by self abuse" law of physics ... GOD is a DOG.

I'm surprised no one has come up with this before. GOD spelled backwards is DOG. It's pretty obvious. Who else but a DOG would think of such a word play? *So it must be true. 

*Here's the clincher. Dogs love beef. Just out of happenstance, humans raise lots and lots of BEEF!!!! Coincidence? 

Those conspiracy threads have been a real eye opener for me. They are getting me to look at life with a new clarity.


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm guessing by the "kitten death by self abuse" law of physics ... GOD is a DOG.
> 
> I'm surprised no one has come up with this before. GOD spelled backwards is DOG. It's pretty obvious. Who else but a DOG would think of such a word play? *So it must be true. *
> 
> ...


 *Now tell me......how did I just KNOW that you would be going on this tangent????
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
*~~~we'll make this a religous thread another day.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

hahahaha! y'all crack me up! thx for the visits everyone and good morning on my side! love the views gang! keep it up
[youtube]n6U-TGahwvs[/youtube]


----------



## DrZ (Aug 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> DrZ! wassup my man! thanx for taking a look, and if you ever in HI, make sure you let me know bro, I'll give you the VIP treatment and make sure there's good herb for you to smoke...stick around bro, harvest is in the next few months


Cool shit bro my wife and i will probly go out ther in a couple of months does it snow there in winter or just beautiful all year ???


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

*


Babs34 said:



Let me get this right......you COOK, CLEAN.......and you can grow a monstrous bush?
I'm not even believing that you listen, ha.
I'm on my way!!!

Click to expand...

That's what I'm sayin'! 



Far Side FTW!!! 



CrackerJax said:








Click to expand...

*


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 19, 2009)

whoa on the cornerstone...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

DrZ said:


> Cool shit bro my wife and i will probly go out ther in a couple of months does it snow there in winter or just beautiful all year ???


Beautiful all year! But if you into snow, you can bring your snowboard, slide the slopes of maunakea, then eat lunch, toke some island herb, then go surfing after in some nice waves and no use for wetsuits....board shorts is fine.Also lots of nice "tail" tanning on the beach When you come, bring some of that elephant bud and euphoria awesome grow by the way bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

Also a big special shoutout to all the ladies following.... I might be in the "market" soon......


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

Trouble in paradise, hon?  Trust me when I say.... I sooo get it!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

sorry mines taken!  Love to yah anyways...... and she has lots of girlfriends...... one of them is from Ha


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 19, 2009)

hey my dear. here are some pictures of my indicas. the mangox dwarf mix and i think an kc brains afghan special. and the dog, punkass.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> sorry mines taken!  Love to yah anyways...... and she has lots of girlfriends...... one of them is from Ha


No fair! I haven't had a girlfriend in about six years!  



lehua96734 said:


> hey my dear. here are some pictures of my indicas. the mangox dwarf mix and i think an kc brains afghan special. and the dog, punkass.


Beautiful Rottie!  My Sheba (American Rott) was the coolest dog ever.... RIP, babydoll!

The plants are purdy too....


----------



## pakalolo grower (Aug 19, 2009)

Aloha doc, the pics are solid you to aunty Lehua I WISH all the pics of the killas was SCRATCH AND SNIFF IF YA KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

Thx for the visits and kind words gang! Makes me feel good inside, and feeling good inside is an awesome high!!! Much mahalos gang!! One love  and don't worry TLD, you're lady is safe from me..... Just make sure you treat her good or the dr. Is gonna have to take over heheheh

nice pics aunty!! Punkass is a nice looking dog too!!! Aloha all!!


----------



## smokn (Aug 20, 2009)

Yo, doc. Staying centered and grounded during times like these takes the right "medicine" and lots of friends. You have both in abundance. At the end of 30 years it looked really scary for me, but one day at a time, one foot in front of the other... Walk on, life's a journey and the scenery changes occasionally, that's what keeps us from getting bored with it, no?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Thx for the support smokn, much appreciated..


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 20, 2009)

aloha all. hey Doc. a friend of ours sent this to me. very interesting reading. about using weed to fight swine flu, trippie.

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/SwineFluNews/story?id=8214468&page=1 

​


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 20, 2009)

hows the wave doc????


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 20, 2009)

cleaned the fridge and threw out an 8th...awesome...........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Town get waves brah, never surf though, kinda busy. Maybe tommorrow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Thx for the link aunty

, and Lorenzo,,,, throwing away an eighth???? What are you thinking!!!! Lol


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Also a big special shoutout to all the ladies following.... I might be in the "market" soon......


 
*~~~So I see.*New Poll for Hottest RIU Girl - Marijuana Growing

Hey, PM me your picture Doc.....don't be shy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 20, 2009)

Show me yours and I'll show you mines! Lol love ya babs lmao!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 21, 2009)

i know on the throwing away.......lame ass lame.


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Hey......I showed you mine already! *


----------



## DrZ (Aug 21, 2009)

You know if Im going up there im bringing the Euphoria along its my pride and joy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thx for the visits and kind words gang! Makes me feel good inside, and feeling good inside is an awesome high!!! Much mahalos gang!! One love  and don't worry TLD, you're lady is safe from me..... Just make sure you treat her good or the dr. Is gonna have to take over heheheh
> 
> nice pics aunty!! Punkass is a nice looking dog too!!! Aloha all!!


she is mine and Im hers..... but I was serious about knowing lots of single ladies just itching to know a good man....

I would do anything for my love...... even order those GOD DAMN DP Bluemoonshine seeds off the net..... Love Hurts....... but better to have loved and lost (lots o bucks outa the pocket books  ) then to have never loved at all 

And Im lucky.... we will be together forever....

Got lots of girls around that you would like Im sure... come visit


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 21, 2009)

babs, i'm telling it like it really is, the Doc. is one handsome bugga, long clean dredgs,all his teeth( kinda important) and a heart like no other. if i was 30 yrs younger, i would jump his bones,LOL!!!nah, Doc, you my boy, aunty love you. but you are one good looking babe, but the great thing babs is that he is humle as all getout.and gotta love the bob marley tats.


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 22, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> babs, i'm telling it like it really is, the Doc. is one handsome bugga, long clean dredgs,all his teeth( kinda important) and a heart like no other. if i was 30 yrs younger, i would jump his bones,LOL!!!nah, Doc, you my boy, aunty love you. but you are one good looking babe, but the great thing babs is that he is humle as all getout.and gotta love the bob marley tats.


 *LOL Aunty!!! You're right, teeth are kind of up there on the list, hahaha.*

*You know what Aunty? The looks are only the icing on the cake.....the "Humble" is what does it for me EVERY single last time.*
*Babs learned that lesson long, long ago.*
*And I do love the Bob Marley tatoos!!! I never had the guts to get a tatoo myself, but if you have to have a tatoo, what better tatoo could you possibly get? *


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 22, 2009)

wow on the teeth jokes......2 years ago i swerve off an offramp to avoid hitting a 16 year old girl with a 3 year old ,i landed 64 feet from my bike boken pelvis shattered rt. knee concusion and minus 6 teeth...the girl and child were okay.after2 months in hospital and 13 surgeries the only thing that keeps me stable is the weed lol...i am alive and so are those 2 little girls.i am happy i gave up those teeth to be able to say that.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 22, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> wow on the teeth jokes......2 years ago i swerve off an offramp to avoid hitting a 16 year old girl with a 3 year old ,i landed 64 feet from my bike boken pelvis shattered rt. knee concusion and minus 6 teeth...the girl and child were okay.after2 months in hospital and 13 surgeries the only thing that keeps me stable is the weed lol...i am alive and so are those 2 little girls.i am happy i gave up those teeth to be able to say that.....


Hell Yeah BOY


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 22, 2009)

little blessing out of that to......it was a cinch to get my card.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 22, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> wow on the teeth jokes......2 years ago i swerve off an offramp to avoid hitting a 16 year old girl with a 3 year old ,i landed 64 feet from my bike boken pelvis shattered rt. knee concusion and minus 6 teeth...the girl and child were okay.after2 months in hospital and 13 surgeries the only thing that keeps me stable is the weed lol...i am alive and so are those 2 little girls.i am happy i gave up those teeth to be able to say that.....


An accident caused an injury, resulting in the loss of some teeth. That's a far cry from someone losing teeth due to not caring for them, doing stupid things to destroy them, etc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2009)

Aloha gang and much mahalos for all the visits, I appreciate it..


And Lehua, try 25 years , not 30. I ain't that young and you ain't that old
and if I was 25 years older, I woulda jump your bones allready!!  lmao! Ahahahaha
much love everyone


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 22, 2009)

And the teeth joke is an inside joke... Chronics, aka iceheads, have no teeth!! Lol. One love


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 22, 2009)

hey kata i understand where you are comig frombut it is dificult to know a persons plight without first speaking to them.i am a clean freak really badly i alphabatize my canned goods it drives my girlfriend crazy.she has changed in a lot of possitive ways because of me.and i have had alot of possitive influence from her as well.but before she heard what happened to me she thought i didnt take care of myslf.she came to my house with some friends and noticed the way i lived.only then did she ask a friend of mine what happened.as humans we are way quick to judge i do it myself sometimes.we need to recognize and live by the old adage of doing unto others...that said ill quit it with my preaching....lol.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 22, 2009)

hey dr wut up? and whats a chronic??


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 22, 2009)

ice is nasteee


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 23, 2009)

Shit daz y u gotta put da tea on da end icetea iz da shiiiiiiit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahaha. Sup playa! You either up late or up early but either way, always good to have you swing in on my thread, Potninja


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 23, 2009)

Yaaa doc i havent been able too sleep much bad schedule and shit...yaaa the threads been goin sloww ever since u said sumthin happend and shit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah man, it will pick up soon though, jah told me so

like you said man, this thread is gonna live forever!!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 23, 2009)

Fo show long live thread


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> And the teeth joke is an inside joke... Chronics, aka iceheads, have no teeth!! Lol. One love


That's what I meant when I referred to doing stupid stuff to destroy them.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 23, 2009)

slowing down .... well then let's perk it up furcrissakes .... hahahahah! pop the corks, blaze the torches, pack dem bowls, crankup the tunes ... let's get this party started ... LOL!~~~~

***reality is the teeth discussion kinda made me sick to my stomach so I needed to change the subject ... haahahaha!)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

Morning Tahoe! I should be posting some pics this evening sometime or tommorrow morning. Just some cool random shots...

And hello Kat


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 23, 2009)

Good morning all.
How are all the coolest peep's on the web doing??
Doc I think maybe a new thread coming.( Date the Doc game).
We can have grow and rasta ???'s.LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

Hahahahahaha
howzit my friend! Damn good to see ya bro! Take it easy always and stay medicated 24/7.. The dr. Recommends it!  lol


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 23, 2009)

hey kata, what is a chronic???? and i appologize for my sensitivty over the subject...it was a rough time i pray that you understad


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 23, 2009)

stand...understand.lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

It's all good a chronic is an icehead, in Hi anyways


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Doc I think maybe a new thread coming.( Date the Doc game).


Sunnydale, eh? How's the Scooby Gang doing? 


[youtube]7BiZ5FOolYY[/youtube]


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 23, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> hey kata, what is a chronic???? and i appologize for my sensitivty over the subject...it was a rough time i pray that you understad


No apologies necessary. We're all sensitive about something. I was simply reinforcing that your case is not in the least comparable to others. 
Just Kat is fine; that's what everyone calls me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

I see you got your nice little elite tag back, Kat..Sweet


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

Can I call you sweetie instead? ..


----------



## cph (Aug 23, 2009)

We going to get those pics you were talking about?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

Hopefully tonight, ...HI time tonite though heh


----------



## cph (Aug 23, 2009)

That's right you haven't even eaten dinner yet!! I'll check them out in the morning.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahahhahaha
see you in the morning bro.... HI time


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I see you got your nice little elite tag back, Kat..Sweet


Yeah, when I renewed it, I forgot to type in my username  and then there was a software glitch. It got fixed today.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Can I call you sweetie instead? ..


Thought you'd never ask, Darlin'.... 

What is the GMT in HI, anyway?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 23, 2009)

10 hours in the negative, Sweetheart


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry gang but can't get to a pc tonight got some cool pics though. I'll just rack up pics and when I get to a pc where I can load pictures, I'll flood the thread I'll let y'all know beforehand so you can be prepared for it and not miss any of the action heh  

Who the cap fits, let him wear it..so says Bob


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 24, 2009)

Good morning.
How are you all today.
Hey doc has thet GDP given you a deffinet sex yet.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2009)

I haven't seen any of my plants in a week....   ....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I haven't seen any of my plants in a week....   ....


 
then come see mine


and remember











































Whats mine is yours


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2009)

But I'm doing good! Hooking up with alot of old pals though   ...


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is not cool.
I am very sad for you.
I hope they are all O.K. Someone is lookin after them for you.
And I am sure they miss you just as much.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2009)

Thx very much TLD, I will come and see you one day, you're a really cool dude bro!! Much respects to you my friend


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2009)

Thx boss, much respects to you too!! I will see you too one day my friend, promise ...


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking very much forward to it Doc.
You are the man bro. 
I am hoping to make a trip next year.
I am a big WWII buff. I probably will bring my kids.
I think my 15 year old will be smoking at that point any way's.LMAO
You take care of your self These times will pass my freind.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I haven't seen any of my plants in a week....   ....


Wow, I had no idea it was that serious for you right now! I may be erratic with typing, but I'm here for you all the same! 
(I tend to lurk a lot when I'm not typing much, so I'm really here a lot more than it may sometimes appear.  Holler any time!)



bossman88188 said:


> I think my 15 year old will be smoking at that point any way's.LMAO


Ah yes, the joys of parenting.... so glad I'm not legally responsible anymore, and just get to enjoy their company when they visit till they go home!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2009)

Thx gang! Boss, before you get out here let me know, by that time I should be doing really well. I got plans and trust me on this one..... It's " big plans". Life is good as long as I got my bag of seeds, I'm always in "top shape". Gonna put HI back on the weed map, I promise...

Aloha
Hi Kat, grrrrr *wink wink*


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 24, 2009)

You got it doc.
I have 2 more GDP bean's I was saving for myself.
If you need them just say the word. And they will be there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2009)

Once I get my self situated, I'll holla take it easy and stay irie my friend


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am having issue's with the irie part my friend.
I have 8 erkle drying. And yet I am smoking mex. I friggin hate mex.
I think it it actually make's me more angry.lmao.
I am hoping to have some good nug's within the hour.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear bro, I'm getting blitzed on some lemon skunk. I am stoned and riding an irie wave right now! Got good smokes too last night, hooked up with some good Buddys, you'll meet them


----------



## SoulRebel808 (Aug 25, 2009)

Chee i found da hawaiian ganja farmers..howz it everyone..nice yard Dr.G, looking cherry.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey wassup Hawaiian! You found the spot brah  
pull up a chair and come hang out, mahalos for stopping on by soul rebel 808, gotta love the name man


----------



## SoulRebel808 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey wassup Hawaiian! You found the spot brah
> pull up a chair and come hang out, mahalos for stopping on by soul rebel 808, gotta love the name man


rajah cuz alohaz..i found this site while tryin to find info about growing marijuana im totally new to growing but im in love with mary jane and want to learn about her..


----------



## SoulRebel808 (Aug 25, 2009)

ive been wondering can i grow outside year around? or if i started grow soon will it work?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah man, year round, put em out now if you like


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Love the avatar!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Any questions brah, no shame ask . You stay on the right forum, RIU Owns...


----------



## SoulRebel808 (Aug 25, 2009)

but idk i dont really have a set up dont know much on how to get it started..im so interested in starting but dont know where to.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Check out the Hawaii growers thread and read from page 1. it's long but you learn plenty in there. It's in the outdoor section. Also if you like, start from page 1 in here, you might learn a thing or two alohas brah


----------



## SoulRebel808 (Aug 25, 2009)

mahaloz brah will definitely read journal for wisdom much mahaloz


----------



## smokn (Aug 25, 2009)

SoulRebel808 said:


> but idk i dont really have a set up dont know much on how to get it started..im so interested in starting but dont know where to.


To start, you could try what I did first time in this lovely state: put da beans in da ground n watch 'em grow!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yeah man, year round, put em out now if you like


That's it.... I have *got* to move to HI!  Hey, one can dream....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Dream away, could happen one day


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

well.... I would like to visit the islands this winter..... I hear thats the best time to head out that way.../.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Let me know TLD! I'll make sure you got good smokes and introduce you to some good friends always a pleasure having you visit my friend.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

we just don't want to head out there during peak tourist season (summer time here for Yosemite).....

But yeah I was serious

And December is looking like a really good time.......

Maybe January just after my indoor harvest might be a little better......

no way I could take my "meds" on the plane huh? So we could share???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

What's mine is yours 

I always Carry meds with me, I only fly interisland though, and let me know when you come bro, I'm serious too


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 25, 2009)

interisland you could prolly still carry an automatic weapon strapped to your back dr......lmao...fully loaded.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

No need for weapons, I kill my enemies with love....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 25, 2009)

jus sayin how lax da interisland travel is


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

You haven't been here in awhile then....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 25, 2009)

was out there in oct. nov. 08 but the only travel i did was to maui on da ferry...it makes sence after the crazeeee shit though i remember flying aloha 1o pounds in tow in a backpack in 91 an employee got a whiff gave me a head tip and a quick shaka and i was on my way.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 25, 2009)

i flew on delta from alaska to oahu with 20 a couple times a month that was where i got nervous...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 25, 2009)

airlines didnt have the change$$$ for security at that point.stil a serious rush and a little stoopid,but i made some good money.


----------



## k-town (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


Stole a hit and ran out the thread before you can catch me. LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice to see you k-town pull a chair and hang out bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Ya man. I love the rush of Johnny law on my ass too! That's why I'm on an exodus!! Lmao!


----------



## k-town (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice to see you k-town pull a chair and hang out bro


Will do. Bout to get my first smoke on for the day.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Dream away, could happen one day


Could, but not likely.  Guess I should start buying Lotto tickets again.... can't win if you don't play! 



k-town said:


> Stole a hit and ran out the thread before you can catch me. LOL!


You thief!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

ON a side note, I talked to my plants via long distance and they are doing fine. They said the "other greenthumb" is doing an allright job,just got thier nutes yesterday, but they miss me singing to them. When I go back to harvest, there should be some kickass pictures!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey kat, if plans go well, we have room for a female grower who knows what she's talking about, when time comes, I'll let you know for really!


----------



## k-town (Aug 25, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> You thief!!!


I know, what shall my punishment be?


----------



## k-town (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh, I love pics. Especially harvest pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

In time my friend,.....in time


----------



## Tunda (Aug 25, 2009)

That was good fun hopefully we can do that again soon! Mahaloz da beans look fat.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 25, 2009)

i just get in trouble everytime i go home dr....lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Tunda said:


> That was good fun hopefully we can do that again soon! Mahaloz da beans look fat.


Sup tunda! When you sprout the hijack, post pics braddah!


----------



## SoulRebel808 (Aug 25, 2009)

howz it everybody..chillin and smoking was tryna catch up on the whole journal but lol small kine reading slooow..alll irie right now


----------



## SoulRebel808 (Aug 25, 2009)

wassup doc i had a question about germing methods you use and what should i do? much mahaloz


----------



## Tunda (Aug 25, 2009)

I popped a few other strains recently so in probably a week I'll sprout the hijack and the aurora. Bad news one of the somas turned out to be a hermie so I pulled it. The other one looks to be a true female smells fruity and buds are very frosty .


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey kat, if plans go well, we have room for a female grower who knows what she's talking about, when time comes, I'll let you know for really!


Color me intrigued!  Shoot me a PM with the basics, so I have a general idea beforehand and therefore know whether it's a feasible dream? 



k-town said:


> I know, what shall my punishment be?


Fifty lashes with a wet noodle!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Soul rebel, just throw the seeds in a bowl of water, wait a day or so till they show thier tails, then throw em in the ground


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 25, 2009)

Check your PM Kat 

Hey Tunda, give me a call sometime this week brah I feel like going for a hike heh


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 26, 2009)

Good morning,
I hope every one is safe and medicated today.
I am headed into the garden. I have a couple hour's of work today.
I have been in the process of changing my perpetual cycle.
Strarting mid october I will harvest 3 every friday.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning buddy! Hope you feeling a little better bro, and I'm about to get lit right now


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 26, 2009)

I will light up one with ya.
Tokin some Erkle finally.
So have you heard anything about Those pesky pork chopper's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope, I just kinda put Kauai in the back of my mind, and looking forward to some awesome dreams being turned into reality...I'll fill you in later Boss
I'm sure the porkers are super dissappointed I left. Put a stall to there investigation!! Lmao!


----------



## Tunda (Aug 26, 2009)

Damn pigs busting pot heads ... Karma got those cops in vegas they probably confiscated that from someone sick who needed it as Medicine good for them.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup. And they dare call me a criminal...heh


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope all the anti pot pig's get the swine flu.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

*HONOLULU -- *Police arrested two Honolulu Police Department officers in Las Vegas Saturday night because authorities said the men were using marijuana. 

​ 
Clark County Police​Shayne Souza

The officers were in Las Vegas for a softball tournament for police officers and firefighters, officials said. 

Clark County park police tried to stop the men in a parked van at Desert Breeze Park. Inside the van were two HPD officers Shayne Souza, 47, and Kevin Fujioka, 37. 

The HPD officers were parked illegally at the Desert Breeze Park, about 6 miles from the Las Vegas Strip, police said. 

As officers approached their van, the van took off, officials said. 

​ 
Clark County Police​Kevin Fujioka

There was a short chase before Fujioka and Souza got out of the van and ran from police, officials said. Park officers used pepper spray on Souza when he resisted arrest, they said. 

The men face misdemeanor charges of marijuana possession. Fujioka is also charged with driving under the influence of a narcotic. Souza is also charged with resisting a police officer and obstruction of justice. 

"Well, the feeling is not a great feeling, but we have to do our job, and that's our job, to make sure that the parks are free of crime to include narcotics," Clark County Police Department Sgt. Rick Binyons said. 

In Honolulu, the officers' jobs are on the line. 

"More than likely they'll probably get terminated as part of the department's policy on zero tolerance," State of Hawaii Organization of Police Officers President Tenari Maafala said. "It's a heart wrenching situation for all of us -- as a police officer, as a union official, as a father, with my family -- that's who I feel for is the families." 

HPD released a statement in regards to the arrests. 

"Earlier today, I was informed that two Honolulu officers were arrested in Nevada over the weekend. After contacting the arresting agency, we have determined that the allegations are serious enough to initiate our own investigation. While both were off-duty at the time and not traveling on department business, department policy prohibits illicit drug use by officers whether they are or on- or off-duty. Any officer who uses illegal drugs faces serious consequences, including loss of police powers and termination. If these allegations are true, these individuals should not be police officers, and they should not be supported by their fellow officers or their union," HPD Chief Boisse Correa said in a statement. "The police union has always said that it does not tolerate illegal drug use by its members. I hope that the union leadership will stand by its word in this case and do what is right for the community. According to HPD policy, all officers are randomly tested with certain assignments, such as narcotics investigators, bomb handlers, and recruits, requiring more frequent testing." 
_Copyright 2009 by KITV.com All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. _​


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

tryin to find new news based on what tunda was sayin and ran across this i guess what happens in vgas doesnt really...u get the picture...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome..... LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Hahaha ... Nice Lorenzo


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

you gettin' any water time dr?????prolly the best thing for ya????ever surf kualoas?


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

or goat island?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Waiting for my boards to be shipped over other than that, just trying to hustle some work. Construction is fucking slow man.sucks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

mAybe I should apply for HPD! Ahahahaha


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

let me call my boy he sometimes needs help i know aguy from kuai that has tile work on oahu also???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

u on da town side or what???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Let me know bro.. Funds is getting low...

Yup, townside..mobile though, if need be


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 26, 2009)

Tunda said:


> Damn pigs busting pot heads ... Karma got those cops in vegas they probably confiscated that from someone sick who needed it as Medicine good for them.


I wouldn't be surprised in the least. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yup. And they dare call me a criminal...heh


No kidding! Hypocrisy abound, eh?! 



lorenzo7873 said:


> tryin to find new news based on what tunda was sayin and ran across this i guess what happens in vgas doesnt really...u get the picture...


Thanks for the post, Lorenzo!  I was going to ask what's what, but you already answered.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

hey kat are you stuck in the vegas heat as well????


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

actually not to bad the past week...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry just saw the medicating the mojave,i think im in da mojavie???lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought you peep's might enjoy this.
KAT IS it horrible there today.
It is hotter then Fist F$%cking a fox in a forrest fire.
https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/233293-do-you-have-sex-your.html


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

boss it is hotter than fuck plus im a puss when it comes to the heat vegas sux...


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dude I am the same way.
Went to a wedding last year in vegas.
A tux in july in vegas is not fun.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

i gew up in hawaii im tryin to go home i am over vegas.............


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope, Southern California. The Mojave reaches pretty far, eh? 

It was over 105F today, and the forecast is the same for the next several days.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 26, 2009)

guess i need to brush up on some geography...lol.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 27, 2009)

yooo doc my rasta buddy how u been ive been working my damn ass off gettin paid and shit i didnt read evrythang i skimmed through wat i missed i didnt miss anythang importtant did i


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey high as a fly, nope, never miss nothing... Thx for the visit though, much appreciated. Take it easy my friend, and always stay medicated, it's good for the soul....


----------



## doctorD (Aug 27, 2009)

Life is crazy but I wanted to stop in and see how your doing. Hope all is well.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 27, 2009)

yo doc i gotta go to sprint to get this shit off my phone...its one of those htc touch fuckers and i cannot get the blocker off.as soon as i get it off ill call ya...sorry.ive missed 6 calls from my mom its only supposed to block unknown numbers...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey doctorD, I am going through some tough times too.... It shall all pass,Hang tough bro, and puff tuff.

hey Lorenzo , no worries bro, I'll stand by till I hear from you...

Peace gang, and keep it Irie,,,,always


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 27, 2009)

may be a sponger but i believe all is well...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

Damn she is hot!!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 27, 2009)

dr. go to surfline and check out the pics of hurricane bill......the whole east coast got hawaiian style surf with some serious juice......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll check it out brah, thx


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

wish I could go surfing! Lucky yah are......

sending some love 

Smile.....

There is so much in life to be happy about.....

keep happy things in front of you 

I will smoke for you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 28, 2009)

Thx for the visit TLD, appreciate it


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 28, 2009)

dr you there???did you get that????


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 28, 2009)

wow kat just found that..thanks.your're da best.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 28, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> wow kat just found that..thanks.your're da best.


Huh....???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 28, 2009)

those videos...


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 28, 2009)

DOH!  You're welcome!  I posted them in the hopes of helping others.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 28, 2009)

kat,her name is...we'll call her angela she has fibro to so she is all messed up...i fucking love her anyway.i can say that most of what you said i knew......but the way you put it was like a refresher course lol.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 28, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> kat,her name is...we'll call her angela she has fibro to so she is all messed up...i fucking love her anyway.i can say that most of what you said i knew......but the way you put it was like a refresher course lol.


Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed!  I shared it with you more for an, "I can relate to that!" kinda thing for "Angela" and you though; I didn't think I was telling you anything you didn't already know.  Here's to an abundance of spoons! 


As an aside.... I'm now officially addicted to "Dexter" since Showtime recently started airing it from the beginning on the On Demand channel.... who else is hooked?


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 28, 2009)

Lorenzo, does pot help any of her ailments???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 28, 2009)

yhats y i started growing again...back in 90-91 i got pinched big time,did no time but alot of stress for a few years..my dr. gives me all kinds of pills for my accident but pot is a better alternative


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

Peace be with you man .... I'm with you in spirit and soul. Walking On!!~~~~ 


lorenzo7873 said:


> yo doc i gotta go to sprint to get this shit off my phone...its one of those htc touch fuckers and i cannot get the blocker off.as soon as i get it off ill call ya...sorry.ive missed 6 calls from my mom its only supposed to block unknown numbers...





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey doctorD, I am going through some tough times too.... It shall all pass,Hang tough bro, and puff tuff.
> 
> hey Lorenzo , no worries bro, I'll stand by till I hear from you...
> 
> Peace gang, and keep it Irie,,,,always


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Thx for visits gang. sorry this thread is lacking but it is....
aloha to all and thx.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey what up peep.
Doc did I see a mention of moving to No cal.
That would be way cool.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

whoa..unemployment has made me lazeee an awakening at noon?????


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

gonna twist a FATTY....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey boss, I'm thinking about it.... HI is just too far behind as far as med laws go. 7 plants is almost a laugh in the face.. Especially for outdoor growers, it's not like we are flipping switches for 12/12. We follow the LAWS of NATURE. Dude, out of the seven plants, you can only have 3 flowering... A preflower counts as a flowering plant...WTF?!?!?!

Hi Lorenzo..


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

got a bag yesterday....it is the creepiest creeper i ever exhaled.wow, i dont know what it is but there were 2 seeds in this bag......hmmmm


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 29, 2009)

There are so many gorilla outdoor posiblity's in cali.
We have thousands of mile's of mountain's.
You would love it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

I know, it's a real possibility, my plans are at limbo right now, hopefully I go back to Kauai and get my harvest shitty thing is that the hijack and the plant with the big yield have different harvest dates...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

yo g wut up.....talkin chicken fighs w/some dude on here..he knows his shit.oldskool guy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Who , the warlord?


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah him..lol


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

should send small kine samples doc...lol.


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 29, 2009)

aloha my dear, pehea? hoping your hanging tight babe. how's nalo, hot yea,LOL!!
was so hot after hula this morning, on the way home i stopped at the beach park and jumped in. WOW!! just what i needed. came home, watered my wahines, went au'au, now having a bowl of that afghan special. nice, real nice.
hope your day gets better my dear, aunty loves you. malama ro, aloha.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

hey thank you aunty...feelin' it now...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 29, 2009)

my friend that is here in Cali would flip a lid reading all this..... she is from Ha. and only comes here "on the off season" she says..... she is due to return there in a couple months...... maybe I will come in with her


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Please do TLD, would like to meet you and also I'm sure our little Hu'i*group* of growers would like to meet you to. Cool, positive peeps are always welcome


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe we can get a HI - Cali network when I dream, I dream BIG!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh aunty, Nalo never work out but I stay on plan D right now A B and C never pan out, but that's okay, if D no pan out either, I got E F and G, so it's all good. Just gotta stay positive. And you all help with that part.. Thanks RIU.. And thank you viewers. You rock....took a fall this past month, but I'm Aries, I'll be back and I'll come bouncing back strong and on a mission... I'm focused baby!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 29, 2009)

that sounds like a plan!!! she will shit bricks (though you prolly already know each other) she brought some mauii thai seeds when she came over I think......


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

eh he never call yet.....soon maybe.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

damn it all....i needed to snap at my little girl and she cracked me up....hard to snap crying with milk running out of your beak....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey TLD, I got some beans saved for you buddy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Lorenzo


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 29, 2009)

baked.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey TLD, I got some beans saved for you buddy


Nov. or there abouts... maybe January.... doesn't depend on money... depends on schedule.... but you will know


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 29, 2009)

They will be waiting


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 30, 2009)

man i cant sleep now!!!


----------



## Punatic (Aug 30, 2009)

Damn Doc the hawaii page had ONE page scince I last got on the computer, And you got FIVE !! LOL keep up the good work !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thx punatic... And much mahalos for the visit. Pictures are seriously lacking but I'm making up for it behind the scenes.. spreading the aloha  take care and I'll probably see you one day soon too Aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 30, 2009)

hey babe. sad to hear that Nalo didn't workout. was hoping you'd be on our side of the island. much Aloha to you my dear, stay focus and don't let the your " mana " get negative, only good vibes to you my dear, Akua is watching over you, sending choke prayers your way. love you.


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 30, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> that sounds like a plan!!! she will shit bricks (though you prolly already know each other) she brought some mauii thai seeds when she came over I think......


 wow TLD, it's a plan. you come to Hawai'i and the party will be on. we have a tight little gang here that get's together ever few months for a potluck and weed tasting party. and we all have big respect for you, dude.


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 30, 2009)

What up peeps,
How is everyone? I am really baked right now.
This erkle harvest was a bit small but retardifying.
Any way's I thought I would share some old pic's with Yall.

These are of GDP at my last house.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome pics Boss! Thx man, we needed some pics much mahalos
hey Aunty, vibes ALWAYS POSITIVE, it's the only way and thx Aunty, appreciate the kind words., 

Here's 1 word for y'all,,,,, OverGrow

Aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW,WOW. that about sums it up, huh LOL!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 30, 2009)

2 days in a row....yesterday 12 today 1 turtles....


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

stupendously stupefying ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

yUp that's awesome! Thx for blowing that up, without a frickin PC, I feel helpless ~Walk On my friend and thx for the visit


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

any time anywhere ... I'll help if and when and however I can ... take care, my friend! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yUp that's awesome! Thx for blowing that up, without a frickin PC, I feel helpless ~Walk On my friend and thx for the visit


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 30, 2009)

tahoe are you the cowgirl in your avatar or are you a dude????


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

I like riding horsey ... and she's usually in front ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

Her name is Gwen


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

yes ... that is her birth name ... but it not what she's called all the time ...  LOL!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Her name is Gwen


----------



## cph (Aug 30, 2009)

I gave up on Gwen. It's been over a month and she hasn't even said 2 words to me


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 30, 2009)

I totally understand what you mean. She's really been in a funk lately and nuthin will get her interested ..... I think its her exams coming up .... she's just really preoccupied .... I'm still gonna give her some slack before the avatar changer comes into effect.

EDIT : no worries though hasn't affected her riding AT all!


----------



## cph (Aug 30, 2009)

That's understandable.. Well then... Ride on!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 30, 2009)

well, word-up to gwen.


----------



## kkday (Aug 30, 2009)

Speaking of ridding DR. Greenhorn did you bring your bike over? I got a mean place to crop but it's supper deep in the mountains and I need a partner.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 30, 2009)

Give me a call KKDay !! I need a partner too!!!YeeHaaw!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Aug 31, 2009)

boss your shits lookin' crazeee dope...


----------



## bossman88188 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guy's and what up.
I am vaping a bowl right now with erkle topped with scissor hash and keif.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

just working..... wishing I was on the beach with some smoke and some one to teach me to surf .... take a particularly large toke and hold it in for me eh?


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 1, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> just working..... wishing I was on the beach with some smoke and some one to teach me to surf .... take a particularly large toke and hold it in for me eh?


 okay, take a hit,NOW!!! let it out s l o w !!! was it as good for you as it was for me???? LOL!! nah, dragon, just playing.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guy's 
I just woke up from that vape session.LMAO


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are some pics of the Purple Erkle I just harvested.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

looks perfect


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2009)

Thx for the visits gang, appreciate it! When ya come TLD, we will take you to some nice surf spots
hey aunty, almost harvest yet?? No forget call me!! 

Awesome pics Boss! Thx for the pictures again, this thread needs it right now.. Damn my hijack must be off the chain right now.. In time gang, in time... And that was funny Boss


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 1, 2009)

RiU hit over 2000 online viewers,,, just noticed it, RIU owns and I'm glad to call this my "homebreak" RIU owns!!! Mahalo viewers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Just recieved pics of the HARVESTED HIJACK!!! Fucking fat ass colas and minimal trim! High calyx to leaf ratio. Awesome it's hanging right now.. Posting pics when I get a chance, don't know when but I'll make sure to save the pics and post them later... Gotta go back to Cali and get me more 
Hijack!!!! Yee fucking Haw!! I'm stoked


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

hey man so happy for ya. can't wait for them pics .... so so good to hear. Walking On!!~~~~~


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Just recieved pics of the HARVESTED HIJACK!!! Fucking fat ass colas and minimal trim! High calyx to leaf ratio. Awesome it's hanging right now.. Posting pics when I get a chance, don't know when but I'll make sure to save the pics and post them later... Gotta go back to Cali and get me more
> Hijack!!!! Yee fucking Haw!! I'm stoked


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx buddy, things are turning around and life is good
probably go back to Kauai in a few weeks and I can update whatevers going on. Still got the hijack x2 that are heading into HI short season, the plant in the tray*bonzai*, purple strain, and the big tree in the backyard. Can't wait.... I might have some shit growing in the mountains of Oahu too,, only Jah knows,,,Jah know?!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

jah ja of course ... hahaha ... you got the gardens where they need to be ... all good!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thx buddy, things are turning around and life is good
> probably go back to Kauai in a few weeks and I can update whatevers going on. Still got the hijack x2 that are heading into HI short season, the plant in the tray*bonzai*, purple strain, and the big tree in the backyard. Can't wait.... I might have some shit growing in the mountains of Oahu too,, only Jah knows,,,Jah know?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

going on a statewide tour heh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Or is campaign more appropiate?! Muahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

hey man that'd be fun ... can I come along? hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Sure buddy, bring some of that DQ and the MM!!!
Hahahaha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

And I will add to the menu, both in strain, and public speaking..... OVERGROW


when I was 12 in front of the judge he said ,"Normally this is when I would ask if there was anything you want to say, any important information to add, but I don't have a single doubt in my mind that if I let you, you would be able to convince us to do anything you want us to, therefore, I am not presenting the opportunity, you should really be putting those skills into something more productive....."

Yeah, like legalizing cannabis!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

fukin A excellente ..... can't give ya rep ...won't let me again ... hahahaha! you da man!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Aloha TLD! Always a pleasure having you visit my journal keep riding those huge waves of positive vibes... I am! Yipeeeeee!!! &#57367;


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Aloha TLD! Always a pleasure having you visit my journal keep riding those huge waves of positive vibes... I am! Yipeeeeee!!! &#57367;


 
Music to my ears


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 2, 2009)

try po'oa valley doc...i pulled the kine buds from that location and its a town side spot....so obvious it's hidden...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 2, 2009)

hey dr. im gonna text you paris' # he does tile...dont know what hes got but hes friends w/mike so he can prolly get you inn touch w/him...okay this time call though if your still lookin' for employment k?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

I do some tilework


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds good Lorenzo

I guess all the cool peeps do tile, huh TLD ahahahha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

lol.... I guess so.... haven't done any in a little while..... my wife is better than I at it, probably because she enjoys it more.... she has never done it for work though so....... shrugs....


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 2, 2009)

i think it is interesting how many med card guys do tile work. drywall also.these jobs are mean on the backs and knees. take care my dears, time for meds?? that kc brains "damage" is kick ass. i cut her yesterday, bud rot. not to bad, kkday caught it. i sprayed with BT last night, then this morning i went over my next in line, small kind B.Rot, cleaned it out, didn't see any creepy crawys in that one but did find 1 in my "damage". punk!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 2, 2009)

aunty if you no like da creepy crawlies ill shmoke'em for you ya know.....lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

worms hate garlic


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 2, 2009)

you calling me a worm tld????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

He means garlic to repel the worms....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

lol.... yeah.... you guys crack me up

bud worms hate garlic oils*



Love to yah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Aloha my friend thx for visit, still riding that wave bro!! Yipeeee


----------



## kkday (Sep 2, 2009)

I love garlic! If Any ones intrested I started a jurnal but it's not going to be as cool as the Doc's

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234889-hawaiian-trying-turn-bad-season.html


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

> lol.... I guess so.... haven't done any in a little while..... my wife is better than I at it, probably because she enjoys it more.... she has never done it for work though so....... shrugs....


 taken outta context what might this otherwise be saying? hehehehe! LOL! Walking ON!!~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Howdy Pardner 
hey gang, subscribe to Kkdays journal, he's my partner
should be an awesome one, I'll make Cameo appearances
hit thread tools and subscribe if your a lurker,,.,, started the hijack yet buddy?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> taken outta context what might this otherwise be saying? hehehehe! LOL! Walking ON!!~~~~


Heheheh...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 2, 2009)

gonna hit the pool all lepo....ive been called worse than a worm anyway......lolololol.hehehehehe


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## smokn (Sep 2, 2009)

Heading back after 3 weeks dry on the mainland. Tryin' to keep up. Hope the daughters meds are thriving. Suscribed to kkday's journal, too, and looking forward to some great pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for the visit SICC, much appreciated if ya got time, I know it's a long journal , but check it out good to see indoor growers venturing outdoors... You'll be happy rep coming your way when I can rep ya!thx again for the visit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

smokn said:


> Heading back after 3 weeks dry on the mainland. Tryin' to keep up. Hope the daughters meds are thriving. Suscribed to kkday's journal, too, and looking forward to some great pics.


Good to see ya Smokn, was wondering where ya went


----------



## smokn (Sep 2, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Good to see ya Smokn, was wondering where ya went


Had some bisnez on the mainland, n a lady, too... Kept me occupied during the dry spell, but tomorrow!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll go check it out....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for all the love gang,,, means alot to me...


----------



## cph (Sep 3, 2009)

kkday said:


> I love garlic! If Any ones interested I started a journal but it's not going to be as cool as the Doc's
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234889-hawaiian-trying-turn-bad-season.html


Subscribed....

Glad to here the Highjack harvest was good. I bet your pretty anxious to get some of that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Hijack harvest was good. Gonna be a good cure to since I'm not in Kauai to pinch it!lmao!

gonna have forests of hijack in Hawai'i Nei.... 

Kkday is an animal of an guerilla grower, a true "gorilla"!! Hahaaha


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 3, 2009)

eh dr you call paris yet????you get a j-o-b or wut ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

....nah, not yet, busy getting my hands "dirty" this week ....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 3, 2009)

i also left you a message in hi growers room bout a board...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Thx buddy


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Pot farms run by 'bad guys' getting closer to tourist spots*


<LI class=cnnHiliteHeader _extended="true">Story Highlights <LI _extended="true">Special agent: It's possible hikers and campers will stumble on cartel pot farms
<LI _extended="true">Forest Service: Pot plants found have increased by millions every year since 2005
Growers are in at least 15 states, are well armed, damage environment, officials say

updated 10 minutes ago


Next Article in Crime »









 Read
 VIDEO






By Ashley Fantz
CNN

























*(CNN)* -- Drug traffickers are planting millions of marijuana plants on U.S. public lands ever closer to tourist sites, guarding their plots with heavy weaponry, federal authorities say.




Pot is hauled out last year from an Indiana park popular with fishermen. Officials returned to seize more Thursday. 



 
1 of 3
 









"We destroy their plants and they come back, sometimes to the same spot, and replant," said U.S. Forest Service Special Agent Russ Arthur.
"It's definitely possible that hikers and campers are going to find themselves in the middle of a field facing some very dangerous, armed bad guys, because this problem is everywhere, and it's only getting worse."
Across the nation, pot sites linked to cartels have been found in 15 states as far north as Washington, Arthur said.
Last week, a portion of Sequoia National Park in the Sierra Nevada was closed to visitors while rangers dropped from helicopters into a *marijuana* farm a half-mile away from Crystal Cave, popular among tourists. 
Officials said there were five sites in the Yucca Creek Canyon where investigators recovered tons of trash, netting, chemicals and camping materials, a discovery that suggested the growers had been there, or planned to stay, for a long time.
Though authorities destroyed the patch, whoever wanted to profit probably got what they wanted. Seventy-five percent of the plants had been harvested, said park spokeswoman Adrienne Freeman.
"Last week for six days, instead of having families and children walking down to Crystal Cave, we were flying helicopters to do a law enforcement operation," she said. "That's not fair. You should be able to come to the park and enjoy it."
Freeman cautioned that there is a steep cliff near the site and most visitors wouldn't be skilled enough to trek into the area. 
But some might. In Idaho earlier this summer, hikers came upon 12,545 marijuana plants valued at $6.3 million, officials said. 
*Don't Miss*


<LI _extended="true">*California wildfire blamed on drug operation* <LI _extended="true">*$1 billion in marijuana seized in California* 
*U.S. offers up to $50 million for cartel member arrests*
This week, the National Park Service was working to eradicate plants at Indiana Dunes National Lakeshore, beloved by fishermen, where one year ago the agency brought out six dump trucks full of marijuana -- 10,000 plants -- valued at $8.5 million, according to chief ranger Mike Bremer. 
And on Friday, the *Drug Enforcement Administration* said it had found 14,500 marijuana plants growing in a patch of forest land 40 miles southwest of Denver, Colorado, where campers have ventured.
The Forest Service has stepped up its efforts to raid forest areas in Georgia and Tennessee, including areas near the Chattahoochee River, a favorite among hikers, campers and adventure racers. The agency has started podcasting and posting signs on public land, trying to describe to regular folks what a pot field looks like and how to get away from it quickly.
Though traffickers have been planting on public lands for years, figures from the U.S. Forest Service indicate the sheer volume of marijuana plants on public land has increased every year since 2005 -- by millions. And those are just the plants that the government knows about and has destroyed.
Most pot farms are cultivated by low-level cartel workers, many who are working to pay off smugglers who helped them cross the border, officials have said. Campsites are sophisticated and well hidden, with foxholes and sniper nests, Arthur told CNN.
The workers plant four to five farms at a time to get one bountiful crop, reckoning that two might be destroyed by law enforcement, one might fail because of weather, and another could be pilfered by what officers call "pot pirates," Americans who risk getting close to traffickers to score free pot, Arthur said.
Dean Growdon, an assistant sheriff and commander of the Lassen County, California, Narcotics Task Force, said he's especially concerned about pot farm violence now because hunting season is about to start.
"We get more reports this time of year from hunters who've stumbled onto sites," he said. "We had a guy who discovered they were growing on the back portion of his property."
The sheriff's department knows firsthand of the dangers. Two deputies are still recovering from being shot in June when they stumbled on a pot field, Sheriff Steven Warren said.
In the encounter, one of the deputies shot and killed a grower, Warren said, and the surviving growers are being prosecuted, he said.
"Our guys saw the field and were trying to make their way back to get help when they ran into the growers. There were two [suspected growers] laying back on a rock and when our guys saw them, there was a moment when everyone just froze," said Warren. "There was a guy in a tent that had an AK-47 and our guys have a gun on him.
"To me, that grower, he was on a suicide mission. He could have never believed he would live through that," the sheriff said.
Although federal agents have stepped up raids on sites across the country, arrests are tough to make because growers know the terrain like the backs of their hands.
When authorities surprise them by dropping into their camps, growers dart off to hiding places or through the thick woods, making foot chases difficult.
In July, a multi-agency sting in California's Fresno County -- the largest ever nationwide -- netted 420,000 plants, worth $1.6 billion, and the arrests of 100 people.
As many as 82 Mexican nationals were taken into custody and deported, the Fresno County state attorney's office told CNN. So far, the U.S. attorney's office has charged 16 people. If convicted, those without prior drug charges would face 10 years to life and a $4 million fine; those with drug records could get double that sentence.
But little intelligence is gleaned from growers. They don't want to talk, fearful of the consequences their families could face back in Mexico. It's still mostly a mystery how growers keep their camps going, how they transport their food, and where and how they move their finished product. It's also mostly unclear how they are managing to carry so much equipment -- piping, chemicals and basic living necessities -- into the deep woods. But it's clear they are causing expensive and irreversible damage to the *ecosystem*.
Growers often dam up natural waterways with PVC pipe to redirect water to their plants, or poison the land and animals with insecticides. Many poach for food. Tons of trash is found scattered on the sites.





​


In Sequoia National Park, $1 million has been spent since 2006 on marijuana plantation cleanup alone, and the damage done to Crystal Cave will be felt for years to come, said the park spokeswoman, Adrienne Freeman.

"We are continually discovering new species in that cave, and we are letting Mexican cartels threaten to wipe that out," she said. E-mail to a friend




 


 *Share this on:*


Mixx Facebook Twitter Digg del.icio.us reddit MySpace StumbleUpon 









| Mixx it | Share


*All About* Marijuana &#8226; U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration &#8226; Nature and the Environment



#cnnDefaultContSpace { margin:16px 0 0 0; }
​










*From the Blogs: Controversy, commentary, and debate*








*




 Sit tight, we're getting to the good stuff*










powered by Sphere


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Once again, no weapons here, just lots of love and a mean left hook


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Once again, no weapons here, just lots of love and a mean left hook



haha nice, i like that


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

stoopid waste of time money and energy ... just fukin sic! these people just need to get REAL lives. Walk on!!~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

And I grow organic pal, I'm HELPING the environment


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Morning gang good to see y'all!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> *Pot farms run by 'bad guys' getting closer to tourist spots*
> 
> 
> <LI class=cnnHiliteHeader _extended="true">Story Highlights <LI _extended="true">Special agent: It's possible hikers and campers will stumble on cartel pot farms
> ...


 
Yays about the Fresno bust!! Like Christmas

Damn mexican wanna bes 

Get out of our Country..... (I don't have a problem with Mexicans, as I am part mexican, very small amount, but these mexican cartel grows are really starting to get on my nerves)

I'll go up to their garden with a left hook, and a right, some jabs too..... then when they decide to fight back I will start in with elbows knees, and start ripping throats out with my bear hands...

THose bastards are ruining our lands, and giving a bad name to respectable guarilla growers..... giving a bad name to Medical Marijuana, ruining our economy....

oh sorry bra 

end rant


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Morning gang good to see y'all!!


Good to see you too.....

good to see some HJ soon too

and my feet hurt...... Ima smoke one in a lil bit and pass out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey TLD, good to see ya buddy, yes I'm looking forward to some hijack growing in the natural terrains of our 808state, gonna plant some local strains too.. Got some on the side for ya., wanna see how they do where your at
take a break bro and slow down for a day, sounds like your burning yourself out easy my friend


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah.... took the week off.... todays the first day Im not working.... and moving etc. thanks I will


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

HEy TLD, was reading what you posted in Tahoes journal, 8 years, huh? That's right around the corner! Awesome bro as Tahoe would say~Walk On!! ~ Walk Tall!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

I was looking all around me..... sitting on the railing of a fence, watching the cars go by for hours and hours and hours..... the rain was soaking me wet, people were walking by giving me funny looks.... and I decided my future, ..... made a plan...... nothing ever really goes according to plan, but close to it, and Im close to it....... I will work for, earn and own my own land, businesses, etc. by 30...... I will be a GOOD person...... my family will love me, ...... and my heart and soul will soar together like no other......

Because the world has never seen anything like it...... the world isn't ready for it..... but it will be....... time will tell..... and things are going very accordingly to my plan..... 

did I ever tell you I HATE money??

Loath it with a passion unrivaled (accept for my loathing of those that actually OWN the money  )........

ranting day Im sorry....... maybe just need more coffee and pot......


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

its great to have a plan. its great to rant. shift the energy around. mix the energy up. establish new foci of energy. take the energy out of the negative and overstuff the positive. I'm REALYY REAALLYY high!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Rant away bro, I don't mind at all
follow your dreams bro and never stop chasing, dreams DO come true ..... I'm a firm believer in the power of postive thinking,, ask hard enough,, and you SHALL recieve...blaze trails, people will follow.... Keep the dream alive!!!

Well , that's what Jah Ras told I n I this lovely morning. And I believe him
jah knows! Jah know?!
Peace love and weed = heaven on earth


----------



## k-town (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Dr. Greenhorn you haven't heard?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

About?*scratches head*


----------



## k-town (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh you haven't heard? It was my understanding that everyone have heard. 

[youtube]2WNrx2jq184[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

AhahahahaHAhahahahaha
you had me going for a minute there


----------



## k-town (Sep 3, 2009)

Well I'm high so I figured I'd drop in on ya and have some fun.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

gOod to see ya K-town , suprized you didn't steal a bong hit again, I left out many!! Lmao


----------



## k-town (Sep 3, 2009)

No I learned my lesson about stealing bong hits last time. Still a little sore.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> worms hate garlic


 mahalo for that garlic note, gonna try it, just hoping the DOG old punkass doesn't like garlic. but being a hawai'ian dog, he eat ANYTHING.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

That bird shit cracks me up everytime


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 3, 2009)

yo dr...after comment #2572 i swear i heard judy garland kick in with a powerful rendition of "somewhere over the rainbow"........lmfao....sorry too funeee...lol!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Hahaha 

Thx for the visits gang! Much enjoyed


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 3, 2009)

What up guy's
Here is a pic of some Erkle's in 5th weak flower.


And I put this on Lay away yesterday.
The first gun I ever bought.
[youtube]zeRiK3YAfis[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

WHat up Boss! Thx for putting the action in my thread bro
you're visits is always welcomed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

And those plants don't look "weak" to me.... NO,, .. Not at all!!! *week*


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 3, 2009)

boss they let you shoot it while its on layaway?where did you buy it?


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

t-town, that stuff crackes me up, i love that show. bad thing was as i was watching it the baby came by, saw it, then i had to replay it and dance with her 5 times. shit, aunty is to old for that but i did love it. this 2 yr.old can dance her little butt off.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

some serious firepower .... and those buds look sick ... in a GOOD way! Hahahahaha! 


bossman88188 said:


> What up guy's
> Here is a pic of some Erkle's in 5th weak flower.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## k-town (Sep 3, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> t-town, that stuff crackes me up, i love that show. bad thing was as i was watching it the baby came by, saw it, then i had to replay it and dance with her 5 times. shit, aunty is to old for that but i did love it. this 2 yr.old can dance her little butt off.


Haha! Glad you and your neice enjoyed it! My nephew is a dancing machine! It's hilarious to watch him go.

Another one

[youtube]gLVxjbH_hyk[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

I had no idea that this the to the level it is ... freakin unbelieveable .... (Wall Street Journal)

Pot 'Plantations' On The Rise (WSJ)
"Authorities have discovered pot farms in 61 national forests across 16 states this year, up from 49 forests in 10 states last year. New territories include public land in Colorado, Wisconsin, Michigan, Alabama and Virginia...So far this fiscal year, which ends Sept. 30, federal agents have raided 487 pot farms on forest-service land, where they destroyed 2.6 million marijuana plants, seized 138 firearms and made 369 arrests on felony drug charges."




theloadeddragon said:


> Yays about the Fresno bust!! Like Christmas
> 
> Damn mexican wanna bes
> 
> ...


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanx every one I have some more pics I'll post later.
I havent fired it yet. The video is some one else.
The one I am getting is brand new With a long ass barrel.
Beautiful chrome. with wood handle. I love it. And can not wait to pick it up.
Even if I paid it now Cali has waiting period's and hoop's.
But have to be legit.
And Aunty you keep dancing. It is one of the healthiest thing's.


----------



## k-town (Sep 3, 2009)

This shit is funny

[youtube]f9tCpLNBwxQ[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 3, 2009)

Poor kid that shit hurts, that is why you don't put your face on the gun.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

tHx for the visits everyone! Just got outta the water, shitty surf but beats working any day!!' mahalos,, 

Sincerely,

...Toolboy....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 3, 2009)

omg...........f'ing hilarioushahaaaaaa.......


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey doc,
Glad to hear you got to do some surfing.
I just got a free set of cutting edge nute's.
I will be doing a test grow vs my Foxfarm.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey boss gonna score some grape ape right now

be back in 24 minutes

Sincerely,

.........toolboy...


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 3, 2009)

OOH the grape ape.
I just got 2 clone's of that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Apey Grapey

hi Lorenzo 

Sincerely
.....toolboy.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

that's only 4 minutes - I thought u said 24 minutes ... fukin rocketmangreendoc ... you were fast!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Ahahahaha
the tool is leaving now
bye bye....


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 3, 2009)

*' the toolman?" *what the heck is that? LOL!!!
doing some Brain Damage right now, AUWE!! baked again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Ohhh it's nothing Aunty just get small kine brain damage,, that's all ~ the tool


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

I would be very interested to see how those nutes compare to FF..... keep me on update of that please 

Hi doc.

Almost ready for my check up

I think I got a grape ape on my back

Heard you got the "tools" to smoke him out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

Hahaha
sup TLD thus grapeus apeus is thy stoney 
good purple to have


----------



## kkday (Sep 4, 2009)

Grape ape is def. On my "too smoke list" 
doc how was dat last smoke I didn't even get to try it it went so fast but I had saved a little of that Cali orange, enough for a fatty and shared it with some random girl at a small party. Long story but funny.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Sep 4, 2009)

Grape ape is da shiiit funny u brought up da strain iz been spreadin around like wildfire foooo realz first time ive smoked it waz a couple days ago since im clean out of my harvest and wooo roll a grape ciggarello wit dis shit and izzz grapy grapy awayyyy shit blows u away coughed like a bitch got sum right naw actually gonna fire it up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

Yup, grape ape is awesome purple frostyness...

that last batch was Stoney Hawaiian, the nuggies was solid like pohaku's*rocks*!! lol

sup ninjamon, been pretty stealth lately, haven't seen you around much


----------



## HIGHFLY (Sep 4, 2009)

ya doc i got a job it blows but i get paid IM A PIMP haha yaa and im still using my girlfriends home computer pcs suck i cant figure how to upload pics on dis big ass machine shiit u kno why theyres sooo much technology nowadays all tha damn robots takin our jobs and shit


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

hey there buddy ... u be doing some moonlighting for the tv-ad business? .... you look GOOD! real good coming down that wave man!! Surf ON!!~~~~~~~

[youtube]ojobCqP7ofE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2009)

Highflying, ya crack me up

hey tahoe, I wish!!!! Hahaha
I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure that's Laird Hamilton


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

so humble drG ....oh so humble .... pretty freakin amazing talent ..... AND you can surf! hahahaha!


----------



## k-town (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there buddy ... u be doing some moonlighting for the tv-ad business? .... you look GOOD! real good coming down that wave man!! Surf ON!!~~~~~~~
> 
> [youtube]ojobCqP7ofE[/youtube]


That is a huge fucking wave!

Anybody ever surfed a wave that big?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah,,,,,, Laird Hamilton didlol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

I truly cannot imagine the adrenaline rush one would get from that ... I have snowskiied many many places, and the feeling of dropping almost freefall though controlled is pretty exciting ... problem is the thrills always seem to nee d to get bigger ... I don't want to kill myself having fun quite yet ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Morning Tahoe! Gotta work today ....working sucks!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

hey there dRG ... ur this close.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Ahahajahahaha


To what????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey buddy, how about you bump that pic of that awesome bird on my thread


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

to guessing right ....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

I was wondering why ya didn't respond,, it's not like you hahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

Wait.... Sorry, I just looked at your journal, ya did respond I thought I was close with the blackberry,, not the LAMonstrogooey!!lmao


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 5, 2009)

dropped my daughter off at the airport this morning...it was a great summer.i get so depressed saying goodbye to her,not ashamed to say it but i cried like a little girl...........one love all,one mighty love...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

I know how you feel braddah...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

One love cute girl you got there daddy must be proud


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks Dr.i really appreciate you saying that brother...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 5, 2009)

And how proud i am...


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 5, 2009)

How beautiful! You're gonna be standing at the door with a shotgun one of these days, with those mesmerizing eyes she's got!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 5, 2009)

one rule in my house at the dating age....if your a boy pulling into my driveway,you better be dropping something off,cause you sure as shit aint picking nothin' up!!! thank you so much kat u r so kind.she is my # one pride and joy.. shes going into second grade and she tested in the top3 percent nationally on the iowa exams.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Sep 5, 2009)

Monayy monayy monayyy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

+ rep for that..... dido....... my babies...... real human babies....... would quit growing for them if I had too....... nothing means more to me than my precious baby girls....... and the baby boy on the way  just saw his penis yesterday in the ultra sound....... finally getting my son!


Precious babies...... im crying..... for real..... first time I have cried since my grandad passed...... TY....... TY........ Tears of love pour out for our children......... we MUST better this world FOR THEM!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

sigh...... tears won't stop..... love never stops....... guess I had it coming.....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 5, 2009)

congrats tld.......if i knew how to rep id do that for ya....but i dont....my mother used to always say"you wont understand until u have your own"damn-it she was right again!!!!congradulations.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 5, 2009)

absolutely beautiful brother....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

on this post strait across from the date and time >>> there is a set of scales, just click on the set of scales. Its right next to the post #


----------



## smokn (Sep 5, 2009)

Kids are a joy, there is no doubt. Still feel the same about mine after >30yrs. That I can grow to help the oldest is a pleasure. But got home and had to pull three boys. Thus why the 7 plant rule sucks.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 5, 2009)

did that work tld???


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 5, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> one rule in my house at the dating age....if your a boy pulling into my driveway,you better be dropping something off,cause you sure as shit aint picking nothin' up!!!


Just be careful about that.... the more you say no dating, the more you'll encourage her to sneak around behind your back. Take it from someone who was a well-behaved, but equally rebellious, teenage girl. 

OK, since we're bragging today....  18 years ago.... yeah, I'm old.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 5, 2009)

aloha all. such wonderfully proud we are of our keiki's, childern in Hawai'ian, beautiful flowers given to us to grow and protect. until they turn 13,LOL!! got 2 female 13 yr. olds under our roof, cousins, and it seems like its always something. hormones are at fever pitch, either they like the same boy or their girl-friends are gossips. the 2, 16 yr.old boys completely different. best buddys, play football, wrestle, track and diving buddys. the girls can't even look at each other without a " WHAT,WHY YOU LOOKING AT ME?" can't wait to go and have a smoke after 30 min.s with them.
then theres the 12 yr.old that havn't gotten in to that trip yet, TTL.
but its all good, love them anyway yea? just ask blessing on them and to keep them safe.

on that note, what happened to BABs? where you go girl??


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

yep worked just fine .... now go spread the love  plenty others deserve it


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 5, 2009)

jerry rigging my daughters closet to house a mother..kinda handy my girlfriend is (her idea)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 5, 2009)

hI gang, very beautiful children y'all got there  I guess I'm obliged to post mine.... I'll try to get pics up this week, I promise peace and love all, RIU rulez..


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep, sure looks like everyone here made beautiful babies!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahahahaha  Hi Kat


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 6, 2009)

well you should be!!

I love you guys


kiss-ass


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahahaha. I'm high. Got my hijack "delivered" yesterday,,, looks Like one uber fat thaistick with frostiness in it,,, was vacuum sealed .. Got some beans in it too.... Got pollinated somehow, only the preflowers though,,, how nice, I got hijack x mystery? Beans... also talked to the "other" green thumb,,,, she said "her" plants are doing nice .,.,.WTF, her plants??? Oh well, I can always plant more.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

from experience, what mine is mine, and what's urs in also mine. you can leave now .... WTF? yea judicial laws in CA do not favour the male .....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahahahaha..... Hey tahoe, you owe me a picture..... Ya still got that bird??? Asked ya yesterday but you ignored me.......


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 6, 2009)

What up.
Glad to hear you got you're hijack.
Hope to see some pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

sOon buddy.,,,sOon


----------



## smokn (Sep 6, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> from experience, what mine is mine, and what's urs in also mine. you can leave now .... WTF? yea judicial laws in CA do not favour the male .....


Got mine saying "I'm coming in a couple of months. You two can move out while I go through the house for my things."

I think not. Your things have been shipped.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry man .... my bad ... odn't mean to ignore the Doktor .... bird? which one? oh ... the one with the smoke coming out it's bill/beak ..... that's actually not one I took .... its on the web ... if you want ... I can surely print an 8 x 10 and ship it off ..... 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahahahaha..... Hey tahoe, you owe me a picture..... Ya still got that bird??? Asked ya yesterday but you ignored me.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahaha... Ya that one I thought YOU took that one, it was pretty cool,, no need though , there's ANOTHER pic that caught my attention,, and in this pic , there IS ALSO a smokin birdWoW!!! She's like Woah...!


----------



## cph (Sep 6, 2009)

WOOHOO for the mystery beans!!!

WOOHOO!! A bigger one for getting to smoke your hijack!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Thx cph! Yeah man, stoked on the beans,, was running low on the hijack got hijack crosses now buddy!and I shit you not,,,, the hijack is bomb!!!! motivation herb for me gotta luv it!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 6, 2009)

hey i found a nute called dr q.a buddy said he used it for seedlings, it's a 5-3-1....any opinions?


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr. Q's...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

not hear or read of it before ... but that don't mean much .... lol!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 6, 2009)

im doing some experiments in the closet i just obtained...nothing serious ,he raved about this 5-3-1 for early stage???????i have space and time,i feel horrible for not believing but he listens to rap and i heard he hit a chick i know so ,well you know, whats your pinion??tahoe?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Never heard that brand either.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> have space and time,i feel horrible for not believing but he listens to rap and i heard he hit a chick i know so ,well you know, whats your pinion??tahoe?


WTF??? ummm, wrong thread bro


----------



## k-town (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL! I was wondering what the hell he was talking about but I thought it was like an inside thing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Whoever needs one, grab one LOL


----------



## k-town (Sep 6, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Whoever needs one, grab one LOL


 
I'll take one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

I knew you would buddy!!ROFLMAO!!! you all rock! Thank you's


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 6, 2009)

*wikid wanders in*

(lol, didn't know what else to post...subscribed )


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

it's about time


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 6, 2009)

Let's hope I don't regret this


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry about the indoor question, but i dont know anyone else in riu, so i placed my trust in the trusted few i know...like i said its an experiment,sooooooo...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

It's all good Lorenzo

hey wikid, 1,000,000 happy customers and counting


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

sounds like it should be good. I try to keep things very suimple .... I shy from complexity. Seems to me that so many of these supplemental nutiruents have suspicious reutnrs .. not all of course .... the real test is witrh your set up and your plants .... they will react in some way or not and you will manage and adapt ... or not ... give it a try if it feels like the right thing to do, and only you know the answer to that ...... I'm stoned. Walking On!!~~~~~


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 6, 2009)

What are you, Wal-mart?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

And it wasn't so much the "indoor" part of the question I was worried about lol
ya crack me up sometimes Lorenzo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> What are you, Wal-mart?


They call me the doc you can call me interested


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 6, 2009)

enjoy your walk tahoe....


----------



## k-town (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it time!

[youtube]O3r_hrWzSXA[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

K-town you banana ya crack me up!!!


----------



## k-town (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> K-town you banana ya crack me up!!!


 
I try, I like being silly. It's good for the soul.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Yup bro,, good for the soul plus rep to you


----------



## k-town (Sep 7, 2009)

And a +rep for you for knowing whats up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

LOoking at your join date, ya been here a long time, thx for following my journal bro, much respects to the RIU vets thing that caught my eye though about your join date is the month,,, very special month for the doc


----------



## k-town (Sep 7, 2009)

I couldn't get on RIU for a long while due to not having a computer but as soon as I got my new one I was back. It changed so much since I was gone. All the people I knew where gone and a shit load of new people were on. Lot more crybaby shit these days but I just ignore it and keep on keeping on!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

So I've heard!lol

yup bro, keep on keeping on


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 7, 2009)

Thought i posted in this before but im not subbed?

Well anyway im subscribed NOW


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnny Retro, one of the contestants for RIU's hottest dude!
thx for the subscription pardner much appreciated


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm in a irie mood tonight, plus rep to ya to Johnny


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 7, 2009)

no no i dropped outa that


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm in a irie mood tonight, plus rep to ya to Johnny


Right back at ya


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> no no i dropped outa that


Smart man!! Don't let Wikids cuteness draw you in...LoL 
i know man , it's tough, but I haven't "broke" yet!!!lmao


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> no no i dropped outa that


Did you tell me that? Cuz I still have your pic in there. 

I'll take it out if you want.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 7, 2009)

I think a drum circle is forming in here, pass the ganja! 
[youtube]TILzJ-_4urk[/youtube]


----------



## kkday (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Doc no naked chicks today but there was a whole lot of G strings!!!! Tried to take pics but the GF wasent having it!!! Tommorow!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Hahahaha 
hey Hawaiian, we still on for tommorrow, right?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I think a drum circle is forming in here, pass the ganja!
> [youtube]TILzJ-_4urk[/youtube]


a circle is forming pass the piece pipe please  
edit~*peace pipe* I blame the hijack ! ahahaha


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

wish i was home to join u and kk tommorrow..............but i'm not,muther fukr.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

for whatever venture that may be


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Oohhhhh it's nothing


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi dr. G. happy hijack day for you.....

had one of the most relaxing days myself in a long long time,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Thx TLD. Glad to hear you relaxing and taking it easy, you deserve it. Positive vibes coming your way bro purple gooey vibes!!! Lol


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

night,all.


----------



## k-town (Sep 7, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> night,all.


Peace and good night!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Night bro


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah night Im going to sleep!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2009)

hope everyone has as good a day as I just had


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

whoa,i started these in really small containers and transfered them 2 days ago...the 5-3-1 made them move baby...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Got pics? No shame post em..


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

oh believe me no shame hea brah how would i do that...post em i mean.im going to do them in a closet...i took a lamp apart to make this veg contraption...gonna go shop for a beefy little floro and mylar 2day...its not my room,experimental purposes only, oh and pot to....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Just like you did your daughters pictures...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Post=Display pictures to audience...
The doc's meaning of "post em"


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah but that was on my com...............oh i get it...wow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

wow...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

angela is right i think...i might BE a burnout??????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

women know best...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> women know best...


got it i had to put them on the computer then it was as easy as ...........you get it.lmao.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

3 are curlin'???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Right on bro! Gotta eat breakfast , I'm hungry!!! Cya all later! Thx for visits!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

enjoy the day dr...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey any ides on how i can jerry rig a reflector to fit a small little closet????now keep in mind i wanna do this with little investment as possible that is my experiment my friend set his closet up for 900 i said it only takes 3.so far zero im gonna get a floro then have to figure the cheapest way to circulate air in a closed closet but not til later on that because their on 24 now so closet can stay open but when i flower i have to keep the $ down...most yield wins..plus mine is a third smaller than his.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

gonna try to force all females w/nitrogen so i can skip the cloning its just bagseedhes got 3 going and if i get three i think im good if not the ill clone...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Dude., you should get the book marijuana botany by R. Clarke... Awesome read, should help you bigtime


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 7, 2009)

lorenzo, more light my dear. proud of your little grow brudda.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

tried to rep ya but its telling me to spread the luv before you can be repped again.....allthough this is the case let it be known you da man dr. you da man....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

aunty aloha, heres a rep comin' to ya!please read the wole of what im trying to do....what is your opinion on the cheapest way to get more light in there??im using home depot as my lighting source and i was thinking floros plus the 3 household lights for the sides do you think that will perk them up ???its an experimental grow to see the cheapest way to do it????bills are not included its all in the setup...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

help please....angela is on her way to take me to home depot.....


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

what ever light you get should be good, they just need more, what you said sounds good, hang that the flouros over the plants, and use the other lights as side lighting


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

t.y. sic mucho appreciado!!!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats a sick weed leaf tattoo 

Lovin the ALL the plants bro..your a lucky man..love the dogs to haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Thx for the help sicc

hey Johnny, thx for taking the time to go back and check out my journal from the beginning, thx man, appreciate it

just got back from "hiking" with KKday, didn't realize how out of shape I was. 

..... New journal in a few weeks,, aloha from Oahu.... This one will still be going strong though,,, just wanna seperate the 2 grows so it's easier to follow... Coming soon


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

bought 4 2 ft t8 60 watt single tube set-ups...the 3 cfl's on the side...hoping its enough....any1???? stuck an 8 inch fan in there 2....not oscalating so i sent it into a wall bellow the plants to circulate it...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds good,,,, now all it needs is LOVE, don't stress anymore,,, it will pick up that vibe,, not good! Remember,,, LOVE


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

ty dr... how was the day????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Good bro. Little sore , but hijack is taking care of that


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

heres da new lights, oh and i got a bigger cage for my rats!!!theyre happy...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

sorreee the rats are side ways....the 2 of them eat and smoke herb...lol


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

tried calling you today,you get my message????oh well


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

I was in THE WOODS!!!!! Hellooooooo.....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey do you think i should raise those lights????last tme ill bother you tonite ,promise...


----------



## mcone (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice looking grow! Took me a few J's to read through it all but I finally did it, and subscribed. Nice looking plants!
LOL at the "whats a coyote" half way through, but I've never seen a mongoose in real life either.... Keep it up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

^^^^ hey thx bro! Rep to you brother and thanks for persevering and reading a shitload of posts much appreciated, stick around bro, things are picking up


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 7, 2009)

I was just about to post asking how you expect me to read this entire thread when it keeps GROWING like this...then THIS guys posts!



mcone said:


> Nice looking grow! Took me a few J's to read through it all but I finally did it, and subscribed. Nice looking plants!
> LOL at the "whats a coyote" half way through, but I've never seen a mongoose in real life either.... Keep it up!


Damn it all *wikid grumbles and clicks "first"*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> hey do you think i should raise those lights????last tme ill bother you tonite ,promise...


 keep it a few inches away, check it in the morning and see how she liked it,,, the closer the light, the tighter the nodes,, play it by ear,, remember bro, LOVE is the most important ingredient,,, the doc grows Dank with just love LMAO don't forget bro, Robert c Clarke, marijuana botany, you'll be a pro after you read that, trust mewhere you think these "guru's" that write books and sell dvd's got THIER info from??? Robert c Clarke,, that book never gets stale


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I was just about to post asking how you expect me to read this entire thread when it keeps GROWING like this...then THIS guys posts!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it all *wikid grumbles and clicks "first"*


It's a sign,,, let Jah lead, I n I follow


----------



## k-town (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it's that time.






Anybody want a hit? Dr.?


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thx for the help sicc
> 
> hey Johnny, thx for taking the time to go back and check out my journal from the beginning, thx man, appreciate it
> 
> ...


 didn't realize how out of shape I was. 
*Boot camp for you babe......fear no more----the master is here.*
*LOL, just bring a good sativa....and all will be fine.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2009)

Well , well , well thought you forgot about me... I missed ya so did the gang they asked about ya don't run away again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

k-town said:


> I think it's that time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahha  yup , it's about that time!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

ty........again doc,kinda rough freshening up a burnout a?????lmfao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I can manage lmao glad you on my thread Lorenzo


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

thank you kind sir,been to other threads and feel so much more at home here...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to Hawai'i


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

correction...welcome back,my brother.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah I feel most comfortable posting on this thread than others.... 

even neglect my own a bit


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Hahahhaha. Morning TLD! Thx for KIND words! Gotta work now bro ... You know how it is see y'all in the afternoon, ......aloha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 8, 2009)

I gotta go work too..... settin some beans aside for yah for the visit .... we can make bean stew


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 8, 2009)

What up peeps
Hoe is everyone


----------



## HIGHFLY (Sep 8, 2009)

Dis morning i woke up feeling like money only thang on my mind..... Money money monayyyyyyyy


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 8, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Did you tell me that? Cuz I still have your pic in there.
> 
> I'll take it out if you want.


I thought i did? 
Yeah well anyway, im out


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 8, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3042746]what ever light you get should be good, they just need more, what you said sounds good, hang that the flouros over the plants, and use the other lights as side lighting[/QUOTE]
i second that. use the cfls for your side lights. good luck.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 8, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> didn't realize how out of shape I was.
> *Boot camp for you babe......fear no more----the master is here.*
> *LOL, just bring a good sativa....and all will be fine.*


 
babs, where you been?
so glad you decided to jump back on. you crack me up.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 8, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Dis morning i woke up feeling like money only thang on my mind..... Money money monayyyyyyyy


 *Money = the root of all evil, it seriously is. Factor in that it's a necessity as well.*

*Balance, that's what it's all about. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 8, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> babs, where you been?
> so glad you decided to jump back on. you crack me up.


 *LOL, hey Lehua....I'm here, always here in one way or another.*
*I've been attempting to get my OWN self in boot camp mode. The glass of shiraz just seems to take precedence here lately.....SIGH.*
*~~~Here's to sending wondrous energy and miraculous blessings your way...."cheers."*


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 8, 2009)

k-town said:


> I think it time!
> 
> [youtube]O3r_hrWzSXA[/youtube]


 *hahaha.....and we wonder why our children are becoming a nation of degenerates.(BUT Obama remedied that with his speech today, I'm CERTAIN!!!)~~~.*
*"Ooops".....forgot to mention that I act kind of crazy like that myself for entertainment. *
*But let's face it, cartoons have always been "twisted" since the beginning of time. *


----------



## Maraju what? (Sep 8, 2009)

awesome plants..... yeah.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Thx for visits gang! Much appreciated thank you everyone,,,

maybe some "pics" tonight, Jah will let I n I know....

Hi Babs told ya we missed you


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

whew.....5 hrs later....changed the lights in....again.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Maraju what? said:


> awesome plants..... yeah.


Hahahaha thx man , appreciate the kind words
plus rep to you brother


----------



## k-town (Sep 8, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thx for visits gang! Much appreciated thank you everyone,,,
> 
> maybe some "pics" tonight, Jah will let I n I know....
> 
> Hi Babs told ya we missed you


 
Oh goodie pics!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Yup,,,, pics!!!



Finally


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

how was the dappl....very tedious here... no smoke but maybe that was in my best interest due to the fact i got alot done today...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

the day ppl


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2009)

did you get your light situation figured out


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

Marijuana growers are increasingly turning to a new place to grow plants: U.S. national forests.
Growers are aggressively expanding in the U.S. and have begun clearing land in dozens of forests, The Wall Street Journal reports. So far this year, illegal pot farms have been uncovered in 61 national forests across 16 states. The operation has expanded into places like Wisconsin, Michigan and Virginia.
*Bing: Pot gardens in forests *
​The nascent marijuana farms are causing new worries for the safety of vacationers. Before, you might have had to worry about running into a roving bear in the woods. Now, there's the possibility of accidentally discovering a field of marijuana plants -- and the people taking care of them. 
And these growers are professionals. They terrace canyons, apply pesticides, and even divert streams, the Journal reports. They run PVC piping for miles to water the plants. They guard their crops with rifles.
In the last year, authorities have seized nearly 500 pot farms on forest-service land, the Journal reports. The biggest farms were likely run by Mexican cartels. 
These growers are also taking advantage of the down economy. Budget cuts across the board have resulted in fewer aerial patrols of forest land, while things like overnight stakeouts and overtime missions have been cut altogether, one agent told the Journal.
In some places, the funding is so dire that officers are simply removing marijuana plants they find and moving on. There isn't money for any further investigation.
*Related reading:*


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

It's official: California is broke.
For months, the most populous U.S. state has been in the throes of a historic budget crisis, as lawmakers have repeatedly failed to agree on how to resolve a $24 billion deficit.
What was once the country's richest state is preparing to issue IOUs to a host of creditors, according to the Financial Times. Among the dubious recipients of these IOUs: contractors, information-technology companies and food-service groups that cater to prisons. Funding for education and interest payments on its bonds are guaranteed by state law.
Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger is taking a hard line with legislators, accusing them of offering up a piecemeal solution to the state's woes: "I will veto any majority tax increase bill that punishes taxpayers for Sacramento's failure to live within its means. It's time for the Legislature to send me a budget that solves our entire deficit without raising taxes," the Governator said Monday. 
Lawmakers appear blindsided. It's almost like the state went broke all of a sudden and they haven't had time to properly prepare a solution. Not true: The state has been in and out of financial crisis for more than a decade. 
After Schwarzenegger vetoed an $18 billion budget package in January, members of the California Legislature pulled a literal all-nighter to try to agree on spending cuts, tax hikes and other measures to get the state back on sound financial footing. The proposed agreement -- hailed as an 11th-hour solution to what could have become a fiscal nightmare -- was put to a statewide referendum in May.
Voters rejected the proposal, soundly. Of the five measures on the ballot, the only one that passed concerned new rules that cut the pay for elected officials. And for good reason.
California politicians are a woeful bunch. Despite being home to some of the most profitable and innovative companies in the world, the state is perennially short of cash. *Oracle* (ORCL), *Google* (GOOG), and *Genentech* (DNA) all hail from the San Francisco Bay Area, while San Diego remains a mecca for biotechnology research and is home to mobile-communications giant *Qualcomm* (QCOM).
The state has vast natural-resource reserves, a booming agricultural industry, is a popular tourist destination and has some of the most heavily trafficked ports in the world. Good weather and generally high quality of life have made California the destination for dream-seekers for more than 150 years.
Yet, despite everything it has going for it, California's political process is a complete disaster. In an attempt to allow voters to play a more direct role in governance, the state's referendum system allows citizens to collect signatures and get measures onto statewide ballots. Enough votes on election day and any Californian can see his or her whimsical dream become law.
This has created a patchwork of legislation, rules and special interests that have hogtied what would be the seventh-largest economy, were it a sovereign nation.
As the calendar turns tonight on its new fiscal year, California could be the first state -- like its bailout-begging brethren on Wall Street -- to go hat in hand to Washington pleading for a rescue.
_Top Stocks blogging partner Todd Harrison is founder & CEO of __Minyanville.com__. This post was written by Minyanville Contributor Andrew Jeffery_


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

now how does california pay to find then destroy then prosecute????just a question....am i missing something here....oh yeah then i believe it takes money to jail these murderous criminals killing our young...


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 8, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> now how does california pay to find then destroy then prosecute????just a question....am i missing something here....oh yeah then i believe it takes money to jail these murderous criminals killing our young...


 

just let the shit grow man!!!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 8, 2009)

yup,then they make money not lose and spend it...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2009)

THat's nice and all Lorenzo,,,,..... But WTF DOES THAT SHIT HAVE TO DO WITH ME??????? 



I live in HAWAI'I!!!!!!! Not Cali!!!!!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah switched to a different floro set-up ill throw pics tommorrow,im onnit...no dr. nothing to do with you.i believe it has to do with all of us though,indirectly.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

small-kine snappy doc?i appologize if i offended thee...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

May I ask why you keep posting that?


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

what?????????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

pal,,,,,3rd time you posted that topic.,,,,,,, I get the point!!!!

Bro , you get the book yet???????


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 9, 2009)

lol this guy is nutts huh doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

..... Sup Chitwown lol....

Rep to you Chitown, I'm feeling kinda irie right now yet I need another hit


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

ordered it an hour ago...same topic dif article,but i found it ammusing that they had a link to the perils of californias budget problems in that article which goes to show a serious tie to the two issues as being discussed...they do this and dont see the link themselves????i have a b.a in civil engineering and communications.and based on my studies in communications they are putting themselves in a serious catch 22.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry playa,, gotta spread the love ... Stay off the "radar" now


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

not so nutz...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

hows the HJ treatin' ya???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

goin to da sto anyone need any thing????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

Bro... Chill out


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

im very chill just explaining the point i was making i honestly thought it was obvious but i guess it didnt stand out the way it did to me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

You always gotta have the last word??? I thought I left my ex in Kauai....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry gang, no pics tonight can't get a signal on my pc in this neck of the woods...

I try again tommorrow....


----------



## kkday (Sep 9, 2009)

What doc can post some pics in my jurnal?? I forgot to take pics. More of the plants not my hiking slippas lol


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

new light set up,im going to urgrade to 150 watt cfl's on the side.the top lights gave me way more watts and lumes...with love this will wor and im only at about 100$...bueno


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

kkday said:


> What doc can post some pics in my jurnal?? I forgot to take pics. More of the plants not my hiking slippas lol


I'll post em brah,, can't get an friggin signal on my laptop

I got some ideas running through my head, brainstorming tell ya about it when I see you I'll post the pics tommorrow gaurantee, come your house if I have too!!! LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a good start, Lorenzo,,


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

night,enjoy.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

well the new lights seem to be working....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2009)

just popping in to say "love" .... Im sick.... so Ima go laze around some today :l


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 9, 2009)

hope ya fel better tld!!!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 9, 2009)

Whatup Greenhorn..stoppin by to say hello!

Another day in paradise i presume?

Easy skankin


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

dude, doc has a total chat thread goin here, but it's ok cuz it's a grow journal


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 9, 2009)

*I have the serious munchies--passing out keylime pie and shiraz. *

*~~~Semi-Good Night. *


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

this is our new hang out, TOP SECRET,

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/728-joint-tokin.html


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 9, 2009)

*...so, high life and pretzels will suffice? *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

Where is that? I followed the link but it's like an OLD as thread...


----------



## k-town (Sep 9, 2009)

Damn, keylime pie sounds good as hell right now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

[youtube]3msbpLSg83Y&feature=related[/youtube]

top secret hangout gang!!!


----------



## k-town (Sep 9, 2009)

The doc bustin' out Bob Marley.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 9, 2009)

k-town said:


> Damn, keylime pie sounds good as hell right now


 *Goes extremely well with a glass of shiraz too I might add......but dammit if I didn't wish I had a SATIVA. These indica munchies days need to be a thing of the past. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [youtube]3msbpLSg83Y&feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> top secret hangout gang!!!


 *"An error occurred, please try again."*
*Damn Doc....*
*and *
*--oh what the hell~~~*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm back......
[youtube]isumZjs3dKA[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

hey babs,, works for me sweetheart!! wassup gang....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't really like a lot of Bob Marley's music...even though I feel like I should, because I smoke


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Excuse me while I light my "splif".........*
*_"splif"......oh what the hell, you'd have to be here. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't really like a lot of Bob Marley's music...even though I feel like I should, because I smoke


 *LOL......dare you say!!! HAHAHA.........you just HAVE to LOVE Marley-----it's FEEL GOOD MUSIC. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 9, 2009)

*How bout some Kate Bush...."Deal With God"*
*~~~I'm wide open with music. *


----------



## k-town (Sep 9, 2009)

one of my favorite Bob Marley songs

[youtube]H6cVmx5bOaU[/youtube]


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *LOL......dare you say!!! HAHAHA.........you just HAVE to LOVE Marley-----it's FEEL GOOD MUSIC. *


I know! I feel guilty for not liking it more 



Babs34 said:


> *How bout some Kate Bush...."Deal With God"*
> *~~~I'm wide open with music. *


Never heard it....



Ktown, I like that one, but this is one of my faves

[youtube]RntL-2uwt_g[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 9, 2009)

this one is for the animal lovers... and no, that is not me in the background, I'm darker LMAO.....also check out the cats eyes in the last picture...groovy


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know! I feel guilty for not liking it more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ___LOL for the guilt factor/someone get deep on me here and play my song for me.---If not, I'll be up all night trying to post it here, and you don't want me going on no sleep, right?
Right??? 
J/K......I'm tripping....it's the keylime pie.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

[youtube]kUuB35BkVQY[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this one is for the animal lovers... and no, that is not me in the background, I'm darker LMAO.....also check out the cats eyes in the last picture...groovy


 *..egads, and I'm much whiter.*
*Send me some tanning lotion, yes? *


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 10, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *..egads, and I'm much whiter.*
> *Send me some tanning lotion, yes? *


I'm with her....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

you think the guys on the ship know how blessed they are right now??
wonder if they found the pot of gold...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *..egads, and I'm much whiter.*
> *Send me some tanning lotion, yes? *


 why don't ya come here and get it whitey LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

I got lotion for you to, Kat hahahahacome and get it!


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 10, 2009)

Sure, lemme just hop onto the Concord in a jiffy.... 

At least you didn't say, "It rubs the lotion on its skin."


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> why don't ya come here and get it whitey LOL


 I'll have you know I CAN tan with the best of ya........BUT Ill keep my alabaster skin and youth thank you very much...
HAHAHAHAHAHA.
Oh, and I'm on my way....Keep the sunblock out for me.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

just in case you missed this the first time
[youtube]OsfYAJ3dQyY[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 10, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> I'm with her....


 *What the hell.......we're honkies. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> I'll have you know I CAN tan with the best of ya........BUT Ill keep my alabaster skin and youth thank you very much...
> HAHAHAHAHAHA.
> Oh, and I'm on my way....Keep the sunblock out for me.


[youtube]qXg7t3gr6Zc[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 10, 2009)

*I'm comming, I'm comming..........that sounded bad~~lol.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

hahahahasounds GOOD to me
[youtube]xf-IS08VFfU[/youtube]


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 10, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *What the hell.......we're honkies. *


Yep yep yep! And I'll keep my youthful alabaster skin, too....


----------



## k-town (Sep 10, 2009)

I like them pics of your dog Dr. greenhorn. In that last pic of the cat it's eyes look crazy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks bro, but those are not mine, they're friends of the doc...I had 6 dogs, but now I have none  it's okay thoughand yeah, the cat's eyes are cool. I fell in love with the dog too.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

mah man from the land of sand, whats good doc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

what's cracking playa? it's all good over here bro is it getting cold there yet


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 10, 2009)

naaaw man its mild here middle 70s and like low 60's to high 50's at night. perfect growing weather. we dont got that volcanic soil but our soil is still amoung the best in this country. show me some pics mr i can grow legal lol. plus rep dog


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

hahahahahaI gotta go bed, dog....I'll post tommorrow, if ya got any pics bro, feel free to post em in here!! LMAO! peace broI gotta hit the sack....


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## kkday (Sep 10, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Don't let the bed bugs bite!


Or the Micronesians nibble on your toes


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 10, 2009)

What up peep,
We need a damn revolution.
this makes me sick.

http://www.cbs8.com/global/story.asp?s=11103403


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]VJxGWRrzfqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2009)

give it away.... no money involved..... and Im safe


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this one is for the animal lovers... and no, that is not me in the background, I'm darker LMAO.....also check out the cats eyes in the last picture...groovy


That's worth a bump 

I used to have a cat "tiger" that looked just like that, and I love labs. I don't give out much other personal information here lol


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 10, 2009)

kkday said:


> Or the Micronesians nibble on your toes


LOL! I'll work on that one.... 



bossman88188 said:


> [YOUTUBE]VJxGWRrzfqw[/YOUTUBE]


I used to sing this at gigs, and had everyone cracking up when they'd start singing along to the original, only to get lost and be forced to listen.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 10, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *LOL......dare you say!!! HAHAHA.........you just HAVE to LOVE Marley-----it's FEEL GOOD MUSIC. *


thats so true. can't help but have a feel good moment when you hear bob.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thought we could all use a good laugh.

[YOUTUBE]99hZdQdNlIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

Pepper rock block 
[youtube]eRF0-Sx0xT4[/youtube][youtube]mDe9dERuehA&feature=related[/youtube]
enjoy ...out


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn Doctor!

Its been 7 weeks!!! 

Played at Fresno Fair last year 

good taste you have


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

thx 
here's a band from HI that plays some solid roots music
[youtube]MQk5uzZD1Mw[/youtube][youtube]3377YvjjK00&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2009)

some pics

first set is of my 1 hole I dug.. I quit after this, tools on hand wasn't cutting itI ammended the soil and then covered it back up till I can go back up there, hope I can still find my ammended hole....LOLseriously though!
2nd set of pics is some pig bones me and KKday found
3rd set of pics is an evening in waikiki


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 11, 2009)

Your fingernails are as long as mine!  

And what a beautiful dream right there....  The coast is over an hour drive from me; too far for comfort. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


----------



## eyeco (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Dr G sorry if i need invite to post here but just read back threw this monster thread at your growing antics ( and became super jelous as i live in the land of shit weather, the uk so outdoor growing is out) but got more wrapped up in the beautifull pics of your home town and area i going to Oahu for holls next sep so hope it as nice as where you live!, Nice grow by the way fella Would love to plant sum Good old uk cheese to see how it dose outdoors but like i said if it aint raing then its prob pissing it down in the uk.

Thnks for great grow thread fella, Again! again!.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2009)

hey bro, no invite needed thank you for reading my monster thread!!! appreciate it big time stick around bro, it's gonna pick up again. and plus rep to ya, eyecoand if you ever in the 808state, let me know bro, always down with burning with a fellow stoner
[youtube]Ekd5L3a1s68[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Your fingernails are as long as mine!
> 
> And what a beautiful dream right there....  The coast is over an hour drive from me; too far for comfort.


hahahahahah that aint my nails!!! I have tatoos on my fingers, hello that's kkday's fingernails, look how big that hand is, it's a bearclaw! LOL....and yes, HI is beautiful


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 11, 2009)

What up doc how you been?
Stayin medicated I hope.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2009)

medicated my brother! good to see you boss


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 11, 2009)

Same here.
I am trying to get motivated.
I have to pull the engine and tranny out of my bus.
It is time for a new trans. So I figure I'll pull it and do some preventitive maintenance on it. Whili I save some cash for part's. 40 years I guess is long enough for a trans to last.lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2009)

have fun! I'll be thinking of you while I'm at the beach, waves today bro! it's my day off, oh yeAH!!
[youtube]bXFMYOx-dAE[/youtube][youtube]TWdv6irTWWI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 11, 2009)

can't wait till I make it out that way......


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahahah that aint my nails!!! I have tatoos on my fingers, hello that's kkday's fingernails, look how big that hand is, it's a bearclaw! LOL


I'm not psychic; I'm psychotic.... cut me some slack!


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 11, 2009)

Boss, 40 years?! I'm impressed!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 11, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Boss, 40 years?! I'm impressed!


Yes my VW bus trans is OG factory.
So I can not be too dissa pointed.
It has a few years on me even.
I sat in her and started her today.
It was saddening.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Sep 11, 2009)

Ayyy mon im a lil late on tha bob good stuff u got anyway my rasta watz been up wit cha


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 11, 2009)

hey ppl check this product out....therealwaterclub.com im thinking it might be a good thing...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 11, 2009)

i think maybe you could add that on every watering?????trace magnesium though,but what is a trace??


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 11, 2009)

got 2 cases of it for free,anyone want some????


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 11, 2009)

Here are some pics of the veiw fro my living room.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 11, 2009)

looks oh so dreary boss...lmfao!!!hey can you take a look at that website???see if you would water with that,please...


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 11, 2009)

I just saved it to my favorites.
I am a over thinker so give me a few minutes. I will do some reading and see what I come up with.
I will let you know what I find.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 11, 2009)

muchos gracias mi amigo,thanx bro!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice pics boss,  thx for visits everyone


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 11, 2009)

evening doc...


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 11, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Here are some pics of the veiw fro my living room.


 *LOL, I'd be the laughing stock of RIU if I posted pictures of my living room view...nice view btw~~~I'll trade. *


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you think these guy's everyday LSD use led to the pot smoking???Any word yet boss?


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 12, 2009)

evryone thank you for all your help i appreciate it!!!!hopefully i wont have to bug as much soon.i ordered a book the dr. recomended,hopefully it gets here soon....ty!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 12, 2009)

What up guy's.
Thanks for the compliment's on the veiw.
And lorenzo I read pretty much the whole site.
Did some googling and it seems fishy to me.
I tend to be very weary about thing's like expensive water.
And when you google it. It comes up with mostly there site's and info.
Not much third party info witch also worry's me.
I would try it on just one plant. Imo It will not do anything. Good or bad.
I hope this help's and is not to negative. I do tend to be sceptical of thing's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2009)

me too......what up boss


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ro, coco coir at Tru-Value. around 9 $'s.


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmm.... traffic is slow this weekend, eh?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup..... ... Good to see ya Kat


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 13, 2009)

Back atcha, Darlin'....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 13, 2009)

Just been working alot which is good, I guess .... But my body hurts.... Good thing there's ganja


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, mine's loaded up and ready to use right now....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 13, 2009)

Hahaha....And I got another long day tommorrow... I was supposed to go with kkday into the mountains today after work but I had to tell him I can't make it today.,,,,,work kicked my ass!! LOL


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 14, 2009)

Got a roommate moving in here tomorrow, which not only will help finances, but also helped get this place cleaned up today better than it has in a long time.... we didn't want him coming into a hazardous zone, and thought that the loveseat recliners would be more suiting for him to sit than for piling laundry waiting to be folded.  Now the house has organized clutter, but it's no longer embarrassing when someone walks in the door. (The heat wave brought on a severe relapse, and I've been useless for weeks. Today was the first time I was able to walk upright, much less do any housework. I don't *enjoy* housework, but I enjoy not being able to do it much less. lol) So long day tomorrow here too; gotta finish the floors and dusting the window blinds, and then collapse for the rest of the day, if not week.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 14, 2009)

you take it easy girl. you gotta stop every once in awhile to have a bowlful now and then. i usually start with a bowl, wait afew hours, then have another one, then CHARGE!!! 
but girl, aunty hears you. i had to drop the vinyl pool because of green shit in it. do you think any of the other 9 people came out to help? hell no. down on my kness wipeing, then refilling it took me allllll day.guess who got to go in first? NOT ME!!
so today my whole body hurts. already had 3 bowls this a.m. its all good, the kids love the pool so what the hell,yea.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hay girl's how are you.
This is not right. This thread is way too quite.
Maybe I'll post pic of myself.
See if that get's some comment's.
I am too shy for the whole hottest guy deal.LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2009)

hello gang! thx for visits, much appreciated sounds like everyone is working to hard! Auwae! 

hey boss, post some pics!! LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 14, 2009)

Per Doc request a couple of photo's.

First 2 are my purple Erkl mother.
The second 2 are a Master Kush clone.
The next one. Just some dude.
The last one a couple random shot of the veg room.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2009)

Right on boss I love it .... Hey bro, groovy picture in the background! Thx buddy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

just some assorted jams,,,,enjoy 
[youtube]2Jw24LbeV-w&feature=PlayList&p=0D3C8979D10EF9D9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/youtube][youtube]_yCp0gDNtBg&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]eoBaZmmdluM&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]Lai6Edx6RuM[/youtube]


----------



## eyeco (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi folks hope everything happy, well and green in your garden and that the land of the free is looking after you! "news is banging on about us health reforms 24/7 over here in the uk" nice to see your thread still alive and kicking Doc, Smoke situation is dire here at the mo no buds about and wat there is is going for £120! on the oz so hash it is! seem to be getting more work done tho! ha. Anyway Take care girls and boys and bossman shud start a tat thread so us rollit members can show our skin art off!l ha keep it clean!!. My bubble gum and blue cheese was a 4 weeks old today! and i not managed to kill it yet!, result. 

Take care out there folks!.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the visit and pics, eyeco, much appreciated and welcomed on this thread! Keep it irie bro


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman, that M.K. clone in amazing!! just learning about bonzai mothers also and that second picture is a fine example of what it should look like. love it. mahalo.
aloha eyeco. great looking guard turtle you have there.
hey doc, aloha. you must be working your okole off, huh? poor thing. gotta do what needs doing. loved that picture of you keiki, reconized those dredgs, babe. 
you always amaze me, i swear you change your avatar more the i clean my pipe!!!!!! 
so babe, hows the garden going? i guess its not cool to grow where you are right now. so the only thing you got is the mountains? and kaua'i, right? hard babe, when your use to having some girls right outside.
but all good things will come, praise Jah!! your a bull, you will rise again, stronger and better. love you doc. just finished a fatty, gonna go outside and trim some real trees, big ass bougainvillea that is going nuts. have a wondrful day all. aloha for now, aunty


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello Hello Hello,
Thanx Doc the Bob Backround was setup with you in mind.
I just got done cropping it and printing it on my photo printer. Maybe I'll make post card's from them.
Eyeco there is a tat thread in hear. I am a bit too shy for all that. That's why I snuck it in here.
Aunty Thank you I love the bonsai's also.(ever since Mr. Miagi) I am working on a Gdp Bonsai and just started to Bonsai a Master Kush.
I hate Bongenvilias. I painted way too many houses with Big one's.
They are great security outside a daughter's window.
I have one outside that I can see from google earth. It is like a mini city under it.
I just stay clear of it. Alot of bee's living in there.
Me and the Bee's have an understanding.
If they agree not to sting me. I'll agree not to cry.LMAO.
Take care and stay medicated peep's.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 15, 2009)

Boss,love the agreement lol...hey doc,got the room compleeted for 175...will post pics later.thank you to "dr. greenhorns grden isle grow," the wonderful host and ppl in here... succes is on the way!!!thank you to all you guys are the greatest!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE VISITS AND KIND WORDS EVERYONE! VERY MUCH APPRECIATED! AND FOR THE PEOPLE WHO VOTED ON MY THREAD, THANK Y'ALL VERY MUCH, Y'ALL BROUGHT MY THREAD UP TO 5 STARS AGAIN!  don't mind the caps, I stole a page from bossmans book....and no, I wasn't yelling LMAOthx gang, you're the greatest!!!!Jah Love
[youtube]aZbsN-opu_s&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 15, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> Boss,love the agreement lol...hey doc,got the room compleeted for 175...will post pics later.thank you to "dr. greenhorns grden isle grow," the wonderful host and ppl in here... succes is on the way!!!thank you to all you guys are the greatest!!!


Why dont you make your own journal bro? 

Greenhorn my man..where you been?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

been busy my friend, working is taking up all of my time!  lol


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahaha....And I got another long day tommorrow... I was supposed to go with kkday into the mountains today after work but I had to tell him I can't make it today.,,,,,work kicked my ass!! LOL


*Let me take you to workout.........."that" WILL kick your ass. KNOW IT.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Let me take you to workout.........."that" WILL kick your ass. KNOW IT.*


[youtube]BQThOmlHf5M[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 15, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Got a roommate moving in here tomorrow, which not only will help finances, but also helped get this place cleaned up today better than it has in a long time.... we didn't want him coming into a hazardous zone, and thought that the loveseat recliners would be more suiting for him to sit than for piling laundry waiting to be folded.  Now the house has organized clutter, but it's no longer embarrassing when someone walks in the door. (The heat wave brought on a severe relapse, and I've been useless for weeks. Today was the first time I was able to walk upright, much less do any housework. I don't *enjoy* housework, but I enjoy not being able to do it much less. lol) So long day tomorrow here too; gotta finish the floors and dusting the window blinds, and then collapse for the rest of the day, if not week.


 
*Don't enjoy cleaning??!!!?? ::::*
*Say it aint so! Nah, you just need the ideal sativa. Trust me, cleaning CAN be fun, LOL.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

you still my personal favorite follower Babs! you rock!!keep going sweetheart, ya almost at the end


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> been busy my friend, working is taking up all of my time!  lol


Work always keepin people down.. 

Thats good to hear tho..thought you were bail'n on the site since our recent run in 

Hows the weather over there? We MIGHT be keeping up with you.. 78 and sunny today..although thatll be ending soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

82 degrees my friend and hot as hell!!! feels like 96 degrees in the shade!!
[youtube]-MmICdxkao8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

aloha again gang,.....just to clear the air, aunty lehua is not my real aunty, just a friend. in HI, we call our elders aunty and uncle outta respect but lehua is kkday's real aunty....jah know?? NOW YOU DO....LOL
now back to the program
[youtube]CGfsYWkb8kw[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> aloha again gang,.....just to clear the air, aunty lehua is not my real aunty, just a friend. in HI, we call our elders aunty and uncle outta respect but lehua is kkday's real aunty....jah know?? NOW YOU DO....LOL
> now back to the program
> [youtube]CGfsYWkb8kw[/youtube]


 *Aunty is cool in my book. *
*I dunno about the rest of you, but I don't know of any aunt, blood-related or otherwise, who takes on the work of "the man" and then just nonchalantly blows it off as a given. My kind of woman!!! God Bless you Aunty!!! *
*Oh, and Kday........be good to your aunt!!!*


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you still my personal favorite follower Babs! you rock!!keep going sweetheart, ya almost at the end


 *"Muah" Night.....sweet dreams all. *
*And an extra hug sent your way Doc... *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 15, 2009)

Thx Babs *wink wink*
 back your way heh


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 16, 2009)

hey babe. even thought not blood, still love you like we are. you special.
any way i trimmed the puakenekene. tool me 4 hours. had to stop for a bowl break. then got to hot so jumped in the pool. then cut somemore, then smoked, etc,etc. what a day, must have smoked 4 bowls. my pipe holds 6 grams. its all good. some before and after shots and some shots of the plants around the yard.and of course,the security, have a good night all. mahalo for the kind words also. so unworthy.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 16, 2009)

wrong picture. the second shot is the flower of the tree. here is the after.


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Dr. Green,

Was looking at some of your pics and you def have a skill for growing the herb.

Please keep it up!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey man, appreciate those kind words big time, plus rep to you my friend. 

as a kid growing up, I used to watch you everyday stay irie and increase the  
 thx again bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2009)

THx for pic and kind words also aunty. You is special too Imua!!


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 16, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hey babe. even thought not blood, still love you like we are. you special.
> any way i trimmed the puakenekene. tool me 4 hours. had to stop for a bowl break. then got to hot so jumped in the pool. then cut somemore, then smoked, etc,etc. what a day, must have smoked 4 bowls. my pipe holds 6 grams. its all good. some before and after shots and some shots of the plants around the yard.and of course,the security, have a good night all. mahalo for the kind words also. so unworthy.


 *"Aww"....that was a sincere "aww" just so you know.  I'm looking to adopt a new family, LOL....seriously.*
*That tree is BEAUTIFULLLLLLL. How old is it? It looks so much like a magnolia.*
*The yellow flowers.....orchids? People pay 2O bucks and up for just one of those here.*
*I cloned a couple of lantanas last year.....they have taken over the area I planted them in, but lantana is awesome stuff.*
*You have no idea what I would do to have that yard!!! I probably would have no room for grass........you know, the bladed kind. *
*I want every kind of fruit tree, every kind of vegetable growing---every perennial probably known to mankind. You think I might like gardening? *
*On the contrary....you are VERY worthy. Never believe ANY THING BUT. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 16, 2009)

*"Oops"......just opened my jar of curing bud---straight off the plant. I think I may of had a glass of wine too many last night. MOLD galore.*
*Maybe I'll make some brownies for the nosy neighbor. *
*JUST KIDDING........but I really did have to do a halo check for a fleeting moment. *


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> aloha again gang,.....just to clear the air, aunty lehua is not my real aunty, just a friend. in HI, we call our elders aunty and uncle outta respect but lehua is kkday's real aunty....jah know?? NOW YOU DO....LOL
> now back to the program
> [youtube]CGfsYWkb8kw[/youtube]


wow, where did that come from?


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 16, 2009)

mahalo Babs. you rock, much aloha.


----------



## Punatic (Sep 16, 2009)

damn doc you make me want to start my own Journal, YOU got ALL the CHICKS!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2009)

sigh..... I tell everyone drinking heavily during harvest times is a big NO NO...... things never seem to go as well .....

that and Im not really a big fan of alcohol....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2009)

Thx for the visits gang.

Hey aunty , it's nothing babs was just wondering if you was my real aunty or not, she wasn't sure.... Lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 16, 2009)

I think we all wish we had an aunty like lehua!!!!
You're too cool

what all,
Been workin in the flower room alot.
I am in the progress of mounting a second 1000 watt.
So I will have 2000 watt's both vented and on light mover's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2009)

wHat up BigBoss! got some pics ? 
good to see ya brother, hey, where's Dave??  lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 16, 2009)

I will get some pic's up tommorow.
I havent finished yet. I only have to 10 am then it's lites out.
So today I goy everything put together And ready to hang tomorow.
The hardest part left is getting the ducting to move with the hood and still move enough air.

It's funny you ask about dave.
Check out this show I am going to next month.

http://www.guerillaunion.com/smokeout/


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> sigh..... I tell everyone drinking heavily during harvest times is a big NO NO...... things never seem to go as well .....
> 
> that and Im not really a big fan of alcohol....


 *HAHA.......who says I was drinking "heavily?" I'm just a lightweight. *
*What can I say? I love my glass of wine at night..or two, or three, LOL. *
*No, but seriously......I don't drink any liquor, don't do the beer scene either.*
*Wine is for sipping and savoring each and every taste. *
*You know what? No big loss with that molded bud....it wasn't exactly a primo strain. *


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Alright now!*

Who left the nice bod rep.
That is just plain sweet and thank you very much.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2009)

My guess is Kat lol

I didn't know you was a ladies man too wish ya still had your elite powers , huh Boss lmao  .... By the way bro, nice bod... Woot woot!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 17, 2009)

The elite will be back I gotta support RIU.
Thank for the complimant's.
Just don't tell my wife about the lady's man part.
LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2009)

hey bro, let me know who repped ya then! for reals! lol
I just got a rep this morning to and I'm dying to find out who it is, they never left a sig.  lmao

pic 1-2 sun going down.... now you see me, now you dont

pic 3-7 view of pearl harbor from sea level

pic 8 my "new" playground


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2009)

by the way, that's Ford Island


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow Doc,
I love the pic with the tree stump right up on the beach.
The sunset is beautiful. You got some skill taking pic's. 
Well I need to get in the flower room amd get that light hung.
So here is a song that alway's make's me laugh. 
[youtube]vziUC1IT0wo[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice pics Doc!! It's a very beautiful place!! This looks like a real fun hike!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2009)

HI guys yeah cph, I'm loving my new playground, lol

camera skills huh Boss, you almost made me choke on my bonghit!! LMAO

that was the joke if the day, my camera skills honestly SUCK!!! I just get lucky sometimes, that's all....lolololol thx for visits my friends


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 17, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Don't enjoy cleaning??!!!?? ::::*
> *Say it aint so! Nah, you just need the ideal sativa. Trust me, cleaning CAN be fun, LOL.*


Well, when I find the ideal sativa that will enable me to clean without moaning and groaning with tears streaming down my face before my hips give out and I can't walk or stand anymore, then maybe it'll be fun for me too. 



bossman88188 said:


> *Alright now!*
> 
> Who left the nice bod rep.
> That is just plain sweet and thank you very much.


I didn't "sign" the rep cause you were elite; didn't know you were gonna lose your powers.  I didn't want to say it in the thread, cause you're said you're shy. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> My guess is Kat lol


Guilty!  How the hell did you know?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2009)

Jah Jah tells I n I all sweetheart


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 17, 2009)

aloha all. sending a huge MAHALO to you Dr.G. for that visit today. that Highjack was amazing!!! and mahalo to FDD for trusting you with that stash. he put those beans in very good hands,doc. so blessed to have been able to try a legendary strain like highjack.
so happy you came by, to sit under the mango tree and enjoy good company and aloha. love you my dear. malama pono( take good care of yourself)  aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah, it was pretty good huh? LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2009)

a typical morning in Hawaii..........

also, beware of the centipedes!! never got bit by one yet and I hope I never will!!and what is he doing? trying to eat a peanut??lol
by the way, that's diamond head in the background....and babylon


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 18, 2009)

What up all,

Doc you just proven my point. Camera skill's Bro. Beautiful. 
Here are some pic's of what I have been doing.
There is a before and after.
Then a pic of bubble gum at 7 weak's.
Then some of group shot's.
I have to go buy a 70$ piece and they will both move on the mover..


----------



## Punatic (Sep 18, 2009)

Doc you not da only one with a view, Hows my road....mean ah..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 18, 2009)

Mean braddah thanks for pics and visits y'all , much appreciated


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice shot's punatic.
Well I bought the stuff to get both the light's moving.
Nothing ever cost's what I think it will.
I thought 7o MAybe 80$ more but ended up being 200$.
Anyway's it is a sweet setup. will put it in and post pic's tommorow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 19, 2009)

thx boss, looking forward to it


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 19, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Well, when I find the ideal sativa that will enable me to clean without moaning and groaning with tears streaming down my face before my hips give out and I can't walk or stand anymore, then maybe it'll be fun for me too.
> 
> 
> *Kat, when you find it.......send some my way!!! *
> *What can I say? It's been a long time since it's had that affect. I'm always keeping my eye out for it though. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 19, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha all. sending a huge MAHALO to you Dr.G. for that visit today. that Highjack was amazing!!! and mahalo to FDD for trusting you with that stash. he put those beans in very good hands,doc. so blessed to have been able to try a legendary strain like highjack.
> so happy you came by, to sit under the mango tree and enjoy good company and aloha. love you my dear. malama pono( take good care of yourself)  aunty


 *:::melting::: Aww......ADOPT ME. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 19, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What up all,
> 
> Doc you just proven my point. Camera skill's Bro. Beautiful.
> Here are some pic's of what I have been doing.
> ...


 *Sweet, VERY sweet. Dare I ask how much that set up cost? *


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank's bab's,
I was planning on installing the rest this morning.
But I have been up most of the night. IBS (no fun at alll.
So I will have to wait till the morning.
What were you wanting to know the cost of.
let me know I will be happy to share.
Oh ya and the 70$ I thought I had lef to spend turned into a little over 200$. Ahh well.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi gang! .... Yeah aunty, adopt Babs!


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hi gang! .... Yeah aunty, adopt Babs!


 *:::cough::: You still haven't answered my mail. *
*Yes.......adopt me, I'm in need of nothing more than a dose of down to earth. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 19, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Thank's bab's,
> I was planning on installing the rest this morning.
> But I have been up most of the night. IBS (no fun at alll.
> So I will have to wait till the morning.
> ...


 *There's more??? Those dimensions alone excite me....*
*Is that panda sheeting you have used? I have to wonder about using that material under a much smaller growing environment. Truly...how far would you have to keep the lights AWAY from the sheeting itself? I want to feel like I could disappear for a day or so, without danger impending, yanno? My gut instint tells me that it WILL melt and thus, be a fire hazzard at some point---given the right temperatures/circumstances.*
*Feel free to elaborate on the lighting.....but I won't be purchasing MH or HPS in the near future.......for now, I'm working with cfl's and natural sunlight. Gawd, i do miss my skylights!!!*
*Natural sunlight~~~there is NO substitute. *
**


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 20, 2009)

You know funny thing you ask.
While i was installing the mover the other day.
I has to move the 4oo watt I had hanging like a stadium.
Anyway's it sat against the panda paper. It crinkled it a little but did not melt.
It sat there for a few minute's actually touching the panda.
So I think with you're lighting you will be fine.
I like panda better than mylar.
When mylar get's dirty the reflectivity is greatly decreased.
Plus the panda is much easyer to clean. It is thick and does not tear easy.
With mylar once it get's a tear everytime you clean it. It grow's the tear.
I am headed in there right now. Hopefully to finish the mover install.
I will be back in a few hour's with pic's.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 20, 2009)

Man it really seemed like it would be an easy job.LMAO
I got the mover's all hung.
I fell short on a pair of bolt cutter's to shorten the rod that attaches the 2 mover's.
And I need a little more chain. So 10 min. more like an hour probably tonight.
The fisrt pic is the mover's. The trolly and the motor hang at different height's. So I split the track and lowered the trolly. So now the 2 robo stick's line up perfectly.
The next 2 pic's of Purple erkle 1 weak into flush.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 20, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Man it really seemed like it would be an easy job.LMAO
> I got the mover's all hung.
> I fell short on a pair of bolt cutter's to shorten the rod that attaches the 2 mover's.
> And I need a little more chain. So 10 min. more like an hour probably tonight.
> ...


 *Boss......man, that bud is just a thing of beauty.*
*When you start talking about bolt cutters, chains and high voltage, motors, etc, I get tense. I want SO badly to have a similar set-up.*
*What can I say? I'm a female.....not inclined to feel safe doing that stuff without some professional help.*
*That's when you need a man around most, LOL. *


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2009)

erckles lookin pretty good.....





Lets all wish Lavenderstar a happy birthday!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for visits everyone, much appreciated! Nice pics boss, you da man!! Some bud porn on kkdays journal if y'all interested. We went and checked the grow site out, everythings looking real good.... 
Hey Babs, looking for a man? I need a woman with similar interests as me ....


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Thanks for visits everyone, much appreciated! Nice pics boss, you da man!! Some bud porn on kkdays journal if y'all interested. We went and checked the grow site out, everythings looking real good....
> Hey Babs, looking for a man? I need a woman with similar interests as me ....


 *Hey Doc *
*I'm never "looking" for a man. I don't get out enough for that *
*I await the day the ideal man finds me....considering I get out very little---good luck to him. *
*I think we could definitely say that you and I have similar interests. *
*Doc, why aren't you getting mail from me? *


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so lucky....... so lucky as you are lovely..... you infinitely amaze me, my darling love, every day..... your glorious eyes, the victor of my stare....... and our lifes so intertwined with the enigma that is love..... stars and heavens above, we... were made for each other.... Hope to capture one of those falling stars for you to wish on to come true for us to be together forever souls meshed as one unit we will prosper..... and our children..... Happy Birth today my love, birth to the rest of your life, as I was so lucky you were born... 

to my love that ^^^^^

Should any of you be so lucky as to find what we have.......... I sure hope so! 

We only keep like minded people around


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Lavender*
*Happy happy Birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

Rock on TLD, rock on!

Babs, try again.... I'm still waiting....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

yEah, what boss said!! What up man!good to see ya!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

And I hope to be as lucky as you TLD, and find the woman of my dreams...
but for now, I'll just keep playing the field!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2009)

I found her while trying to abstain


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2009)

out for the day Peace and Love outlandishin family have to teach me bout the culture and lingo more soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

yes we do TLD hahahha y'all will catch on sooner or later heh


----------



## k-town (Sep 20, 2009)

What up Dr.? Been a little minute since I dropped in, just wanted to drop in and say hello. So "hello"!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

gOod to see ya K- town, missed ya bro! Come back now "HI"


----------



## 303 (Sep 21, 2009)

Whats good doc? Looks like your enjoying your paradise. That centipede is spooky man! Are those dudes surfing with a paddle? Damn its already snowing here, winter came early to the rockies


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

i couldn't live with the snow, i like the hot weather


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey gang , thx for visits, I love the sun too SICC HI actually snows, but only on the big island on the two highest peaks which are 13,000 ft. Above sea level, mauna kea and mauna loa, 2 volcanos on the Big Island....
Good to see ya 303, it's been a long while, and yup, SUP, or stand up surfing, is all the craze now, it looks easy but it's hella, hella hard

edit~ stand up paddling!! Sorry I was baked, hope this doesn't get buried


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

greenhorn are you actually from hawaii? like born and rasied bro?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

Hahaha, yup born and raised bro.... It's a melting pot here so if you're wondering about the lingo, it rubs off from hanging around them*my friends*...and yes, I got Cali friends!  I'd talk pidgin English more, but I don't think y'all will understand me muchlol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahaha, yup born and raised bro.... It's a melting pot here so if you're wondering about the lingo, it rubs off from hanging around them*my friends*...and yes, I got Cali friends!  I'd talk pidgin English more, but I don't think y'all will understand me muchlol


 
so your an english cat born and raised in hawaii? thats fucking tight. whats the coldest it gets over there?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd say around the 60 degree area is the norm., a little colder depending on elevation

and I'm a melting pot in itself, I got about 10 different races in me,,,, yup, my ancestors got around no shame in that game....the player trait runs in the blood!! Lmao  once again bro, good to see ya back


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

well thanx but im sure fdd will find some more bullshit to give me bans and infractions for. wish rolli was around


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

Why is that, are you and Rolli tight?? lol...hahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

Just don't get 5 infractions homie, or you'll get a permanent ban


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

i think i already have that many. or atleast 4. all of them are some bullshit, but the last 3 arent even fair


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

one thing i learned if you just gotta move one, you were 10 day, i was PERMANENTLY banned, luccy to have my account bac, and im very grateful too


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 21, 2009)

O.k. 
I finally got it all installed and working perfect.
Here are a couple of pic's.
And a video. Unfortunatly due my own paranoya. 
I will delete the vid in a couple day's. [youtube]tWRoal4or1k[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 21, 2009)

Damn nice set up, +REP


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

yEah bossman! Bringing the action again thx buddy, I owe you! Sorry for lack of bud porn on my side gang but everythings vegging right now, in a few weeks there will be pics,, I promise 
thx again boss


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

And it's good to see you back SICC


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 21, 2009)

You got it Doc.
I plan On starting a journal probably in a month or 2.
I am waiting till I have the 3 girl's a weak in full rotation.
Most of the peep I care to share with are in here.
So I am in no hurry.
I am actually thinking I might increase it to 4 maybe 5 a weak.
I just gotta see what kind of room I have in there when it's full.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

rolli is a good dude he reversed 2 of the 3 infractions. so now im not has worried about getting perm. bann just gotta watch out what i say better, and stay away from certain people.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

yEah chi, I would miss your comments big time! Just don't mess with the big dog and you'll be fine


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

well thanx bro. i plan on sticking around for a loong time so dont even tripp


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

kEep the attitude thoughhahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kEep the attitude thoughhahaha


 

always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kEep the attitude thoughhahaha


 *Now...wth is life withOUT attitude???*
*My motto---Dare to just be who you are. *


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 21, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Now...wth is life withOUT attitude???*
> *My motto---Dare to just be who you are. *


 
lol who i am will get my ass booted from here quicks. so ill just be "this guy". "this guy" is a toned down version of me. lmao


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 21, 2009)

*LOL......alright Helter Skelter.*
*:::smacking you upside your forehead::: BE HEALED. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Doc!!! Say hey to me....or I'm going to bed. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahaha, yup born and raised bro.... It's a melting pot here so if you're wondering about the lingo, it rubs off from hanging around them*my friends*...and yes, I got Cali friends!  I'd talk pidgin English more, but I don't think y'all will understand me muchlol


 *They don't say "ya'll" in California babe, try again. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Just don't get 5 infractions homie, or you'll get a permanent ban


.....you may as well say bye to me.

And I SWEAR I have behaved!!!
What can I say though? Start talking to me like I'm a coke whore.....you're gonna get a dose of Babs. 
I don't take shit..(and I don't dish it out either)---.not in real life and not online. I avoid animosity at all costs.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 21, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *They don't say "ya'll" in California babe, try again. *


They might not say y'all, but they do say hella!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 21, 2009)

hello Hello Hello 
And Hgh babs


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Good Morning BOSS....., did I scare everyone away from this thread? *


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *They don't say "ya'll" in California babe, try again. *



Yea we do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

Hahaha what up gang! Thx SICChahahaha


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> They might not say y'all, but they do say hella!


You mean like have a "hella-good" day? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

A hella , hella good day y'all!!! enjoy your day friends, I will... I'm gonna visit aunty Lehua today and get stoned off our asses! it's gonna be a good day for the Doc oh yeah!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Doc, BTF checking in. And yes, its a good day indeed. 





[QUOTE="SICC";3116082]one thing i learned if you just gotta move one, you were 10 day, i was PERMANENTLY banned, luccy to have my account bac, and im very grateful too[/QUOTE]
yeah Sicc Im glad to have you back


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 22, 2009)

What up all you cool ass peep's.
Well I am realizing I may never finish building my room's.
I am now planning on adding a 600 watt in between the 2 1000's.
The best I can explain is where the tee is.
I am going to take Out the tee and make another hood work as the tee.
So then I will have 2600 watt's moving back and forth.
I am starting it today. I wonder how long this will take me.
1 day,1 weak. LMAO
And then I am going to redo the entire ventilation system.
And a few more add on coming soon.
In the mean time this is one of my favorite movie's.
And an awesome song.
[youtube]-Vgp1jAabsk[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

Good to see ya BTF

morning Boss, bringing the action again!! Thx man kiss-ass


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey doc soud's like you're having some chill day's.
That's awesome. Those outdoor girl's of KKday are awesome.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Hey Doc, BTF checking in. And yes, its a good day indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks man, its good to be bac contributing to the stoner community





Dont get too high Doc 

its a hot one out today


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> They might not say y'all, but they do say hella!


 *Is that short for "Helluva"...as in hell of a?*
*I think I'll stick around just to teach ya how to speak properly. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, stick around pleaselol

I Guess it's short for helluva, gee,,, your smart lmao


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3121673]Yea we do [/QUOTE]
*Do you mean to say the ones that moved from down south "to" CA??*
*What do I know? I lived out there for about a year.....NEVER EVER heard a single soul use it.*
*In fact, many tripped out when I told them where I was from.*
*I guess they were expecting hillbilly slang?*
*Alright, if you say so.*
*But I just know you just have to be a true southerner to use that lingo, LOL. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yes, stick around pleaselol
> 
> I Guess it's short for helluva, gee,,, your smart lmao


 *You roll your eyes at me???*
*I guess I'm going to have to call you on that. *


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 22, 2009)

For the record, I'm a genius...don't let the blonde hair fool ya.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

Ya, call me  lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

....genius


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 22, 2009)

I live near camp pendleton so I hear the southern slang all the time.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Hold that thought there Doc...*
*I guess if I didn't scare everyone from this thread, Boss will. *
*Boss......dude, allow me to introduce you to some better music. Maybe I wasn't hearing the same thing?
Or seeing the same thing?*
*Damn, between slashed throats and mutilated "snails"......I don't know who is worse.....you or Boss.*
*LMAO..*
*slapping both your foreheads..BE HEALED.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

You remembered the snail, I love you!! lol


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 22, 2009)

*If that's the Pendleton I'm thinking of.....we're neighbors. Small world, eh?*


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have watched that movie probably 3 dozen times recently.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 22, 2009)

The pendleton that has been blowing stuff up constantly lately.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You remembered the snail, I love you!! lol


 
Believe it or not, I enjoy watching surgeries of all kinds. I tried to get my doc to let me watch my last surgery.....he wouldn't allow it. 
But the snail...........
Regardless...... for ya.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ....genius


 *Empty your mailbox or read your mail......take your pick. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

Morning gang. Just wanted to babble a little, anyways I was medicating on hijack herb for this past couple of weeks, my own grow of course, and it was awesome! Super duper Stoney and taste real good too, grown organic by the way. But it's primo smoke for sure, well I ran out yesterday sucks bigtime! I have a bad back, so I gotta medicate alot.so I have a high tolerance. Everytime I toked on the hijack, I got stoned. Even when I was stoned and toked more, I got stoner!! Or more stoned! Like there is no ceiling or something, I thought that was a thing of myth, herb with no ceiling..but like I said, I ran out yesterday. so this morning my backs hurting and I pop a couple percs and toke heavy on some herb that is going around here right now, goodlooking stuff too. Anyways, the percs and this "goodsmoke" don't even come close to the feel I was getting with just the hijack alone, honest! I'm almost angry cause I got spoiled from smoking the "highgrade" this past few weeks!! Honest! friends of the doc and Other RIU members I know have also smoked my stuff so they can confirm this. Yes, it's my grow so that could be the reason it's soo dank, lmao but I can't take all the credit ya know, I'm sure the strain had a little something to do with it too...

end of babbling... Enjoy your day gang, I will  Jah


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Morning gang. Just wanted to babble a little, anyways I was medicating on hijack herb for this past couple of weeks, my own grow of course, and it was awesome! Super duper Stoney and taste real good too, grown organic by the way. But it's primo smoke for sure, well I ran out yesterday sucks bigtime! I have a bad back, so I gotta medicate alot.so I have a high tolerance. Everytime I toked on the hijack, I got stoned. Even when I was stoned and toked more, I got stoner!! Or more stoned! Like there is no ceiling or something, I thought that was a thing of myth, herb with no ceiling..but like I said, I ran out yesterday. so this morning my backs hurting and I pop a couple percs and toke heavy on some herb that is going around here right now, goodlooking stuff too. Anyways, the percs and this "goodsmoke" don't even come close to the feel I was getting with just the hijack alone, honest! I'm almost angry cause I got spoiled from smoking the "highgrade" this past few weeks!! Honest! friends of the doc and Other RIU members I know have also smoked my stuff so they can confirm this. Yes, it's my grow so that could be the reason it's soo dank, lmao but I can't take all the credit ya know, I'm sure the strain had a little something to do with it too...
> 
> end of babbling... Enjoy your day gang, I will  Jah


Sorry to hear about you back. My back is bad too, but more sporadic... 

Do you have more "hijack" going, or cloned? Once you find a strain that works for you, stick with it. 

I'm not a doctor but I did stay at a holiday inn express...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, I got 2 plants that are flowering in Kauai, also I got a few beans left of hijack, also a bunch of hijack crossed with some mystery male. So I'm still in business also in Kauai There is about 4 mason jars of hijack curing I just gotta swing by there and pick it up sometime, probably when I go back to harvest a few plants I have there.. But I would definately recommend getting some hijack beans, that strain is something else

holiday inn eh bro, that's funny I got a secret to tell y'all too.....I'm not really a doctor either...shhhh! LoL


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope all is well Doc, im smokin one up for you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

tHx SICC, all is well, I gotta go dentist in an hour, so once I get that outta the way, I'm gonna continue tokin hard heh


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 23, 2009)

aloha babe. you will truly be blessed. your heart is so big, so much aloha. my 'ohana sends much aloha for sharing that hi=jack with us yesterday, and not telling us it was your last,auwe!! we had so much fun, under the mango tree, good friends, great laughts and stories of surfing and smoking. i'm suprized that you and ron never ran over each other out at "Public's"!! funny shit. thank you again my dear. my house is always open to you. have a irie day, aloha aunty.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope the CPS out there isn't anything like here.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

Thx aunty, I had good fun

hey TLD, if you talking about child protective services,,, I got big beef wth them!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dude CPS is the worst 4 letter word there is.
They are the only people that stress me out about growing.
I honestly fear what I would do if they fucked with my kid's.
But my house is clean, fridge has food. 
So I hope all good.
Any way's I just started my 10 day wait for my gun so. I am super excited.
It is a monster. 10 1/2 inch barrel.
It could kill a car.LMAO
No really I am going to an auction. And gunna buy the cheapest running car they have.
Usually 50$ to 100$ for a peice.
Then to the desert and I'm gunna blast it while it's running.
I just realized how redneck that actualy sound's.LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

yup dude, worst 4 letter word there is!! LMAO!!! wassup Boss


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 23, 2009)

"I just realized how redneck that actualy sound's.LMAO"
bossman, you crake me up, you redneck, you!! nah, just joking. but you do , crake me up!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not much bro.
Just got back from the co-op.
Picked up some Blue dream and Lavender.
The dude's there are some cool as peep's.
How's the back feelin bro.
I have the same problem.
I was in a bad car accident in 96'.
And have done drywall,cabinet finishing since.
I am only 34 and do not think I have many year's of it left.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah, I was in an accident too, also work doesn't help either but it's as good as it can get. 35 by the way


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

HaHaHa Old man! LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

hahahahaha

I don't look 35 though heheheh

I like to listen to this song when I wanna get my militant skank on... 
[youtube]UrFseXW8yrk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check this out Middle eastern you tube.
I will see if I can embed it.
[/alwantv]
http://www.alwantv.com/play.php?vid=1751


----------



## doctorD (Sep 23, 2009)

I know what you are saying. I have turned in to a bit of a pot snob. I was at a party and some guy pulled out some decent weed but nothing like what I grow. So I told him to save it and we can just smoke mine. he didnt say anything but I felt bad after I thought about it. it was like I was saying his weed wasnt good enough to smoke.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

hey DoctorD, good to see ya, hope all is well and things getting better with you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Check this out Middle eastern you tube.
> I will see if I can embed it.
> [/alwantv]
> http://www.alwantv.com/play.php?vid=1751


 funny shit Boss by the way, was that middle eastern youtube or something? lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes you tube. If you hit the translate button and search a bit there are some really crazy vid's.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Dude CPS is the worst 4 letter word there is.
> They are the only people that stress me out about growing.
> I honestly fear what I would do if they fucked with my kid's.
> But my house is clean, fridge has food.
> ...


 *Well......you do admittingly use the term "ya'll"..........LMAO!!!*
*J/K!!! We SHOULD "all" have at least a little bit of redneck in us.....I know I do. *
*I want a 357 mag BTW.*


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> funny shit Boss by the way, was that middle eastern youtube or something? lol


 *Umm........wth was that video? I don't read Arabic.*
*"Ya'll" don't want to get me started on Muslims/Islam. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm still wondering where the 4th letter of CPS is lololololol


----------



## doctorD (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks all is well here. I saw your back is acting up that sucks. Hope it gets better soon


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Umm........wth was that video? I don't read Arabic.*
> *"Ya'll" don't want to get me started on Muslims/Islam. *


 Well now that depend's. Are we talking historically or the extremest.
Islam itself is actually one of the most tolerant and peaceful religions.
They beleive in jesus,mary and muhamed there profit taught great thing's.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah, I was in an accident too, also work doesn't help either but it's as good as it can get. 35 by the way


 *Bootcamp for both your ass's......if you can't hang with a 110 lb. chick older than you both.....with "my circumstances".....I'm just going to have to kick both of you in the arse. ......in the kindest of ways of course. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

ohh, I can hang, believe me......you crack me up Babs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

doctorD said:


> thanks all is well here. I saw your back is acting up that sucks. Hope it gets better soon


 thx Doc it always will bother me, but maryjane eases the pain
[youtube]HFvaYRll-II[/youtube]
also, thats how I qualify for medical status lol


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Well now that depend's. Are we talking historically or the extremest.
> Islam itself is actually one of the most tolerant and peaceful religions.
> They beleive in jesus,mary and muhamed there profit taught great thing's.


 *Boss.........HELLO...........WRONG!!!! I swear in front of the good Lord I don't wish to argue this........but if you really wish to know the truth, you have to dig MUCH MUCH deeper than what the typical American has done.*
*I'm too embarassed to admit how much I studied this religion. I know it better than MOST Muslims........not one damn thing that is "peaceful" about it.*
*And just for the record.."allah" teaches muslims it is "ok" to lie to the "kafir"....non-muslim.....for the sake of islam. The kafir, for the record, is ordered by allah to have one of two things happen.....!) convert*
*2)pay the jizah (tax "to" the muslims)....for the RIGHT to LIVE----under their opression of course.*
*I so hate that people are under the impression that Islam represents peace.....in ANY single way.*


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm still wondering where the 4th letter of CPS is lololololol


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay now I am really excited. I just picked up a 1970 VW square back.
Super sweet condition. Look's as if it has been garaged since 70.
Need's electrical and motor work. I drove it an hour home.
And I have a mechanic that loves working on old car's. *ME!!!!!!*
I got it for 1500$. YEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAA
I will post pic's tommorow.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Oh dear God.........no offense, but do you REALLY wish to DELVE into what MO HAM MAD taught???????????*
*NOTHING GOOD.......HE WAS AN EVIL SOB!!! STUDY IT.......don't just "hear of it">..........please, don't do that. This country is in deep shit for having done so.*


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ohh, I can hang, believe me......you crack me up Babs


 *"Bring it" babe........BRING IT. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

looking forward to pics Boss! YeeHaawwww!! speaking of yeehaws, where's Tahoe??


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think best we agree do disagree.
I am a history freak. And can argue my point till I run out of herb.
And for the record I am not talking about what america has done.
I am talking about religion's action's . Even before the U.S.A excested.


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking forward to pics Boss! YeeHaawwww!! speaking of yeehaws, where's Tahoe??


 *Good question Doc....he seems to have just "disappeared."*


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I think best we agree do disagree.
> I am a history freak. And can argue my point till I run out of herb.
> And for the record I am not talking about what america has done.
> I am talking about religion's action's . Even before the U.S.A excested.


 Oh boy, must I say "bring it" to you too? 
This has NOTHING to do with what America has done.........but everything to do with history.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

herb is the healing of the nation, remember that......put your faith in herb!!!


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

*:::hehe::: let's not talk religion.....I can get rather intense on that topic. *
*~~~Light a spliff for Babs. *


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the peace in hear.
So let's just toke. And leave the joke that is religion alone.
I will toke and forget it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

hahahahha! sounds like a plan to me! told ya herb was the healing of a nation


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

I love you guy's are the bomb.
I must pause to toke.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes I have BIG Beef with them too! Rarggghhhh.......

Growing is not an issue if your legitimately medical......

but I mean come on......

gotta think about a WHOLE HELL of a Lot more than just food and clean........ damn....... seems almost impossible EVERYONE isn't being referred to CPS (What is that fourth letter?)....... F'n ridiculous....... Fu'n ridiculous!

Especially when uneducated personal prejudice and bias is a contributing factor......  

Although I just said "although you lacked professionalism, proper procedure and authority, and the general respect for proper education and awareness, especially pertaining to my child's civil rights and mental health, it is a beautiful day, and I am sure your lunch will taste great. But for now, as you shouldn't be here in the first place, we are all leaving, you included, have a nice day."


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

hey TLD, hope tommorrow is a better day for ya


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yah what is the forth letter what the hell.LMAO
And On another note. I voted for OBAMA. I do not like him any more.
After today's U.N speach I hate him. As much as hitler. He is a Bad Bad man.
And I really fear for our nation.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't vote......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

hehe today was a good day 


bitch was lucky I didn't blow the smoke RIGHT in her face before we hopped in vehicle and basically pushed them out the driveway.......

NO ONE threatens my family or its well being.... period..... thats when I get calm and quiet and collected...... thats when I start to grin......

was a good day...... I got to play with my babies in the mud, and the water  ...... AND all my plants are Uber happy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Yah what is the forth letter what the hell.LMAO
> And On another note. I voted for OBAMA. I do not like him any more.
> After today's U.N speach I hate him. As much as hitler. He is a Bad Bad man.
> And I really fear for our nation.


Coulda told yah that a couple years ago..... only honest and ideal candidate (Ron Paul) was extorted (threatened) to stop running 


Damn Tri lateral commission!  kiss-ass


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 23, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Yah what is the forth letter what the hell.LMAO
> And On another note. I voted for OBAMA. I do not like him any more.
> After today's U.N speach I hate him. As much as hitler. He is a Bad Bad man.
> And I really fear for our nation.


 *Now, how did I just know you voted for Obama? HAHAHAHAHA.........I missed the speech///thank God.*
*But yeap, he isn't all American pie......know it.*
*One is a loose cannon if they don't fear for this nation.*
*Have another toke Boss.....little you can do about it at the moment.*
*What will be "will just be." *


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 23, 2009)

I truly beleive our only hope is *Revolution!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

viva la revolution!!!!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

Viva la Revolution!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

He really is pushing us toward's it isn't he.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

I would not say "him" but "them" and "us" and this is what "we" are all facing.....

our future.....

I am saddened by what I see happening.....

Horrified by what has led us up to it........

and terrified of where the path looks to be leading.....

Pot should be somewhat legalized though (at some point)...... kudos for that....... could be that "saving grace" I pray for....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

indeed I wrote a poem about it in my outdoor 09 journal a couple days ago..... lol.....


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn preach it bro preach it.
You have a very good way with word's.
I am also horified by what is happening.
But I will protect me and mine. That I promise.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

hahaha, I seen that poem TLD, it left me speechless good stuff bro


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

if you liked it........  ........ if you understood it (on any level) and in particular in reference to what my intended subjects were....... I am very glad....... writing is something I have a great passion for..... more to sharper edge with me, its efficacy as an unrivaled power in our development as a species, and our greatest tool known to date


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

so basically I have TONS of material


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

Alright guy's.
Cranberry juice and vodka is telling me it's bed time.
Oh yah doc loved that bob vid.


----------



## eyeco (Sep 24, 2009)

Well been out the loop for a few days and just thawt id check out the little oasis of cool smoke and calm heads in here and blow me if it aint been kicking off big time in here!!! lol
We got religion, vw,s and all manner of topics going (serves me right for not dropping in!. Will keep my uk views of world religion to myself i think!!.

As for vw,s i looking for a real nice splitty in original trim but there all fucked and rotten over here so lots of guys ship them from the states but most have been chopped up and have butchered wheel arches. And to make my life worse i still gota smoke resin as there no buds going!!! gutted if i have to hear boss man light up another one ill guna puke with envy!!! ha.

Sorry for spelling!. 

Later folks!!!!.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

What up eyeco.
I feel for you bro. Being out is a shitty thing.
Even here in the states there are some serious rust bucket. Damn salty road's.
But hear in cali are the cleanest old tin availible.
I think I am going to have to sell my 68' bug with the hard top sunroof.
Too many project's. And I have only worked maybe 3 month's this year.
So money is also an issue.
Good luck on finding what you are looking for.
If you like I will keep my eye's open for you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

good morning friends.... updates all around today  and Love too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

mOrning gang! Thx for comments and visits, they are much appreciated, thank you


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

What up peep.
As promised here are some pic's of my new toy.
My son will be 16 in june next year. He is real excited about driving that to school. We will probably switch 1weak I will drive the bus and the next the squareback.
I have alot of work to do on both. But that is the fun part.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn bro!!! That is a pretty sweet ride! Nice man


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

hey there folks ... many thanks for your visit and support. All muchly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

Good to see ya back Tahoe!! YeeHaaawwww!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

[youtube]uQ_aXyStWO0[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

lol.... yes.... Im a glad your with us......

SOOO glad..... with your purple gooey dairy queen loving self


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 24, 2009)

hey bossman, i had a 72 S.B. in the late 70"s. it was that funky orange shit. loved that car, but the salt air in hawai'i rust everything out. alast, it is no more. but yours is the deal!! have fun.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you. That is the best part of old car's.
All the history behind them. When I am drining my Westy I like to think about all the family's that have enjoyed trip's in it.
I am going to show it some real love. When I finish with the motor and electrical.
It will purr like a kitty.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

so you can give me pointers when I rewire my Karmen ghia?


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

I will help out as much as I can bro.
just ask away.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 24, 2009)

K cool..... won't get to it till the spring...... gotta build the greenhouse and do a WHOLE bunch of other projects first....... the thing needs to be COMPLETELY re wired.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

my dad used to drive a Karman Ghia in the late 50's and early 60's ....and I still remember my mom piling it into the snowbank in the winter .... fresh light snow, and drove out in reverse and kept going .... 


theloadeddragon said:


> K cool..... won't get to it till the spring...... gotta build the greenhouse and do a WHOLE bunch of other projects first....... the thing needs to be COMPLETELY re wired.......


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you know you could build a bug that get's. 38 mpg.
That is better than hybrids.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

yea people said decades ago that the ICE (internal Combustion Engine) was a dying breed. Tell that to all the engineers that keep cranking out monstro-small blocks .... !!!! and 1400hp if you like. Ok ok .... no don't ask about fuel efficiency, that's not the point ... hahahaha! 

[youtube]8kA-PkLi7gU[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn! That is good mileage! Didn't know that bro, all I knew was that bugs and ghias are cool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yea people said decades ago that the ICE (internal Combustion Engine) was a dying breed. Tell that to all the engineers that keep cranking out monstro-small blocks .... !!!! and 1400hp if you like. Ok ok .... no don't ask about fuel efficiency, that's not the point ... hahahaha!
> 
> [youtube]8kA-PkLi7gU[/youtube]


Looks like the motor I'm running right now Tahoe! hahahah j/k


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

I was just doing the tool time argaaa or how it went.
I love muscle. The fealing of building a motor and starting it the first time..
And rumble's like a beast. God damn that's the shit.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

yea I am a strong fan of A Mechanical Symphony ..... the art of it all, the sound, the smell, the visual, the sheer brute power .... harnessing and releasing the energy is a relatively controlled manner .... hopefully I will be able to make place and time to build that special rod. You see Tim Allen's special built rod is for sale .... on EBay ...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

daddy daddy ... can I please use the car for my date tonight .... lol! Walk on!!~~ 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Looks like the motor I'm running right now Tahoe! hahahah j/k


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 24, 2009)

hahahhahahaha!! yes you may, SON lol


----------



## HIGHFLY (Sep 25, 2009)

ayyy mon how u be doc long time it hass been ONE LOVE RASTAFARIII


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Highflyer, where ya been bro? reguardless, it's good to see ya! stay irie ninjamon... and thx for the visit!!!
[youtube]9Lz6HPz9FCk&feature=fvw[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

oooooooo

I LOVE that video!! Ima go spread it around


----------



## Punatic (Sep 25, 2009)

Doc wass up with all the cars? I wanna see BUSH!!!!!
Just got my own race car going after 3 years, Look out for the CRIPPLE !!!! LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

If ya wanna see bush, check out fdds thread ~it all starts with a gallon of gas ~in the outdoor section, there's some nice bush in there if only a plant could grow from seed to bush in a couple weeks....

..... So the theme for this week is carslol.... In time bro, all in time... I didn't even unpack yet


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry man ..... how's bout this .... 







Punatic said:


> Doc wass up with all the cars? I wanna see BUSH!!!!!
> Just got my own race car going after 3 years, Look out for the CRIPPLE !!!! LOL


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn! Now that is nice......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

hahahahaha, I still think fdd got better bushes, how about this....
[youtube]2QLiEgCN350&feature=channel_page[/youtube]
that was last years grow, this is this years grow 
[youtube]2SfcP83o9YM&feature=channel[/youtube]
and here's the thread that goes with it....https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/176643-all-starts-gallon-gas.html
enjoy, I do  if ya notice, I post there quite often....heheheheh gang and one love


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

those are some nice plants there too, well grown and cared for (though I dare not tempt a backlashing by posting there) ^^^ 

but that indoor is somethin else 

I mean look at that how many lights are there in that pic.....????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2009)

hahahaha
also TLD has some bush too
here ya go! I enjoy posting here too
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/179817-theloadeddragons-2009-outdoor.html
enjoy!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

and how far away from the canopy they are......

I sure would love the specs on that grow!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 26, 2009)

dr gh...thy your idea dropped the plants temp by 4 degrees,you da man.heres a couple of pics...im gona go full boar on the next grow i convinced my girl to let me spend some mulah and turn my kids room into a grow might go tent might just white plastic the floor and go big have not decided yet . but the homemade closet can hold seedlings and clones i had no probs on that just my veging....so.i anticipate flowering in a week or two...thanks dr. for all your help!!!!u da man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2009)

glad it worked out for you buddy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2009)

and your plants look cherry bro, good job


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks...they are a far cry from what i had in alaska but i think if i flower with the right conditions i can pull a decent yield its just some personal ya know but ive got some ideas i cut a hole in the rooms cieling and went to the attic and put the flex tube over my nieghbors attic shooting out...shes a bitch so if her ac bill goes up she has it comming...lol.prepin for the roooooooooooom.


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 26, 2009)

wow, brudda, big dreams you got, go for it!! your plants are choise. great job. just be careful, don't want any bad karma. what are they?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2009)

hey aunty! how you? and yes, karma is very important hey aunty, when we going hang out again? it's always a pleasure...


edit~ hmmm, seems to be a glitch in the system, wierd


----------



## Punatic (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW ok dem is some big [email protected] bushes. Well a fellow has to have a goal right !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

yup them is some mighty fine bushes


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 27, 2009)

we like mighty fine bushes .... we do, we do. lol! Walk on!!!~~~ into the fine morning sunshine.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup them is some mighty fine bushes


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

groggy and tired......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

morning gang! should have some bud porn later today, but it's gonna be in kkdays journal we're gonna go check the geurilla grow today and see how much progress it made in the past week, I'll shoot a link again to his journal when the bud porn gets posted. thanks again viewers for continueing to follow,major lack of bud porn on my side, but everything is getting set-up behind the scenes right now, nothing worthy of posting pics at this time. much love gang
[youtube]veOvUPNSelY&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]vTO3oYeBBgc[/youtube]


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 27, 2009)

just got the best bag ive ever gotten in vegas so stoked right now....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

....... I would much rather be in the desert than vegas.... glad you got some good buds


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks tld,ya know im from hawaii then i moved east was in va. n.c. boston for 8 years loved them all but vegas plain sucks fun for tourists i guess but living here sucks...great buds i am so ramblin' man...lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry to hear..... was in boston for a while a long time ago..... very interesting place.... 

You couldn't pay me enough to live in Most of Nevada....


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah my girl is from san clemente we keep headin out there all the time we are thinkin of a move there or hawaii or boston...gonna cath the sox vs halos again this oct


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 27, 2009)

hey how s that project you got goin?????wow that is so sick brah....lotta work man...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

wait what???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 27, 2009)

the 2009 outdoor grow???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

oh yeah.... lol...... I have three journals going at the moment .......


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 27, 2009)

do you have that much work going into all thee????i know im just getting back into the growing thing but that journal and drs.shit make me feel like a rookie.....lmao thats alot of land scaping!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 27, 2009)

i felt like the man with a 50 lb. bag of bloodmeal!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

lol hehe...... workins me middle name  ...... heres the other two..... yeppers DRG has got it goin on....!!! 

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/234676-theloadeddragons-2010-outdoor.html

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/227660-theloadeddragons-perpetually-growing-perpetual-grow.html


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 27, 2009)

if you dont mind i will bid a fair evening a go peruse your other endevores....this is the bes high ive had since hawii last year!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

howzit going gang! busy day it was today, hit the beach a little while then went on a hike with kkday... caught a hawaiian monk seal tanning on the beach, enjoy gang


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

cool..... thanks for spreading the word on the seals..... people don't pay enough attention to our endangered natural ecosystem


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 27, 2009)

hey dr...what beach was that????


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

it's the beach that belongs to Jah......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

as promised.....pics in kkdays journal, take a look gang
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234889-hawaiian-trying-turn-bad-season-4.html#post3150191
[youtube]jBDF04fQKtQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 27, 2009)

I was just there.
They are looking dany.
I have my hope's up for you KKDAY. A bountiful and potent harvest.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> as promised.....pics in kkdays journal, take a look gang
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234889-hawaiian-trying-turn-bad-season-4.html#post3150191
> [youtube]jBDF04fQKtQ&feature=related[/youtube]


That is damn near my theme song.
I had a crappy family worse than most . And my friend's are. and have alway's been my world.
Thank jah for freind's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

yup boss, thank Jah for friends
[youtube]Zh6w_Z-FTlU&feature=PlayList&p=34DFD00C8CF6470C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 27, 2009)

I had to edit that post.
I should get a tui. for typing under the influince.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

hahahahaha, it's alll goood, I do shitt like that alll tthe tiiimelol


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 28, 2009)

how excellent ... many thanks for sharing that with us .... this is close to me as this is exactly the kind of work I do .... preparing regulatory and environmental applications for approval. Endangered species, rare plants, sensitive terrain, community involvement. I really do like my work ....  thanks DrG .... gotta get there for a visit!!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> howzit going gang! busy day it was today, hit the beach a little while then went on a hike with kkday... caught a hawaiian monk seal tanning on the beach, enjoy gang





theloadeddragon said:


> cool..... thanks for spreading the word on the seals..... people don't pay enough attention to our endangered natural ecosystem


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2009)

Thx for the visit Tahoe, always appreciated, and you know who to get in touch with when you come to my neck of the woods!


----------



## lehua96734 (Sep 28, 2009)

okay, was enjoying the bj penn, now it's The Duke. represent!!!! 
also loved the video of "sweet and slow" caught it on something in the toke lounge. cool, turn the world on to our mellow vibes. love it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 28, 2009)

off to get a new light  ..... love to yah...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 28, 2009)

started week two today after 14 months unemployed gooooooood pot in pocket and today is a good day...that grow w/kkday is lookin' sick dr....hats off to yas...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 28, 2009)

Typical Hawaiian Day 3:08 Kulana Hawaiian Style 2 World 
dont know if that file will work..... nope that didnt hey dr how you get just music file can do that???


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup boss, thank Jah for friends
> [youtube]Zh6w_Z-FTlU&feature=PlayList&p=34DFD00C8CF6470C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15[/youtube]


 *My power has been out for HOURS..*
*but it's back on now.*
*...Just wanted to drop in and tell ya Doc that you are first class in my book.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2009)

thx for visits and kind words gang! much , much appreciated

extra special hello to ya Babs! you rock


----------



## HIGHFLY (Sep 29, 2009)

jah bless da doc dat iz why my friends WATZ CRACKIN DOC


----------



## k-town (Sep 29, 2009)

Been a while, so thought I'd pop in and say hello to ya.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Sep 29, 2009)

It sure haaaaz partyied my assss off dis weekend me and my older sista luv havin no kids or girlfriends just dem hot chicas


----------



## Babs34 (Sep 29, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> aloha dr g. what a joke that green harvest. what ever's. sweet haze, can see the mold and almost smell the pua!!!
> great shots of your tile work, hard on the knees but.what ever topped your plant did a good job,LOL! but i got a better one. i watched a boaboa bird hop onto the rim of one of my pots and pull the clone out by the head and fly away. huh? left a empty pot of soil. was kinda shocked before i did anythink then it was to late, fucker stole my baby!! i hope he choked on it, punk ass bird.


 *Hey.....I was just reading journal beginning to end for the first time. I know, I know....oh the shame.*
*But, LMAO at this visual!!!!*
*AND I JUST LOVE THE ATTIUTUDE.....*
i watched a boaboa bird hop onto the rim of one of my pots and pull the clone out by the head and fly away. huh? left a empty pot of soil. was kinda shocked before i did anythink then it was to late, fucker stole my baby!! i hope he choked on it, punk ass bird.[/
*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!---I really WAS feeling your pain.....I hope the lil bastard choked too. *


----------



## wannabee (Sep 29, 2009)

was that a boaboa bird? is this a real bird? just curious, that is hysterical


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 29, 2009)

hello everyone! good to see ya K-town and Highfly, it sure has been awhile make sure y'all come back now and your visits are always a pleasure..

and of course, the ladies are ALWAYS welcome to this thread
Wannabee, I don't even know what a boaboa bird is? lol, serious
and Babs,, appreciate the time your taking to read the journal from the beginning, not even I had attempted that yet!lol you should be all caught up in say,..... 3 months? lmao aloha gang!!
[youtube]nk_WUs-zlNU[/youtube]


----------



## doctorD (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice pic of Duke. Way to represent.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 30, 2009)

What up peep's.

Well I have had a crazy weak. Both my intake and exhaust fan's died in the veg room.
Not sure how long because I havent checked the in atleast 3 weak's.
My girl's started looking horible and finnaly found it was bad room syndrome.
So I added C02, a bigger dehumidifier, and an air cleaner. And turned it into a closed room.
Besides that all is well.
Can I get some of my freind's in here to chime in on this thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/249458-nute-off-advanced-nutrrients-vs.html


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 30, 2009)

I checked it out, subscrided, and anxious to eagerly follow and discover your conclusions


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Sep 30, 2009)

hey theres a video on msn.com called ",stiletto stoners,pick pot not wine" pretty dope vid on the working woman these days...lol sorry i dont know how to post it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 1, 2009)

[youtube] the sequences of numbers and letters AFTER the = sign in the youtube url [/ youtube] with no space between / and youtube.... I would like to see the video...


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 1, 2009)

Hows it goin Doc?


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 1, 2009)

What up peep's.

Is this it?

[youtube]1YK6jK2fUns[/youtube]


----------



## kkday (Oct 1, 2009)

I enjoyed that little video


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah that was pretty good. 
When I find out a chick toke's she move's up a couple point's. lmao
Thanx lorenzo for letting us know about it


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks boss,pretty clasic how the shrink seems to advocate ay???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 1, 2009)

3 out of 5 were girls.........yes i!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 1, 2009)

We need a lot more profesional's men and women coming out.
It is reduculous even cop's smoke weed.
And then arrest us because they are doing there job.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 1, 2009)

my nextdoor nieghbor saw my plants sunning themselves,but shes the coolest cop ive ever known...in 14 years on the force shehas never charged any1 for mj...she's either given it back or has thrown it away upon arrest...she knows im a card holder and doesnt believe you should have to have one...plus she has a bangin' body although not very pretty...


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 1, 2009)

shit il still tap dat and smoke a blunt while doin it


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 1, 2009)

i like the way you think highflie...lmfao


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What up peep's.
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> [youtube]1YK6jK2fUns[/youtube]


*The stigma attached to smoking is ridiculous at best. Seeing this video was no news flash. I have members within my own family whereas society in general would be "shocked" they have fallen prey to the "ever so very evil/wicked MJ." *
*They keep the fact they smoke very sheltered. No one other than myself knows.*
*I tend to fall under another category however. I smoke. I enjoy it. I believe in its medicinal value......to the point I will stand up and attest to the **ludicrousness* *the government imposes upon innocent civilians. Granted, I do not and will not, subject myself to the unnecessary exposure of just pulling out a "j" whenever and wherever I wish.*
*Little by little, bit by bit, we must all expose it to some degree however....because no one upon no one should have to lead their life fearful of a bogus felony prosecution by their state.*
*We are not harming society in any way, form or manner. "They" however ARE detrimental to our deserved well-being. And that's a period, point blank from me. *

*BTW Bossman, I have every intention of commenting on your thread. I can go on some extreme tangents regarding fertilizers. Tonight I won't have the time.

"Peace" all.......and as Doc says, "ONE love."*
*Doc, I love you.*


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> hey theres a video on msn.com called ",stiletto stoners,pick pot not wine" pretty dope vid on the working woman these days...lol sorry i dont know how to post it.


 *......but I still want my glass of wine too. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2009)

waassup gang! thx for visits, much appreciated. things going good gang, just busy working, but that's a good thing and yes boss, if a chick tokes, she earns bonus points


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2009)

HI Babs


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> We need a lot more profesional's men and women coming out.
> It is reduculous even cop's smoke weed.
> And then arrest us because they are doing there job.


 *LOL, not all of them Boss. I use to live in an apartment long ago with both a front and back balcony.....ya follow?*
*One had the a.m. sun, the other, the p.m.....perfect free setup for my plants. Little did I know that all along there was only one neighbor who had any knowledge of this......yeap, a cop. *
*He could not have cared less......thank God!!!*
*But yeah...plenty do care about "doing their job.".......pfft, what a joke. Go catch a terrorist. Isn't that their job afterall?......to SERVE AND PROTECT?*
**


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> waassup gang! thx for visits, much appreciated. things going good gang, just busy working, but that's a good thing and yes boss, if a chick tokes, she earns bonus points


 *---patiently awaiting my bonus points---*


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have sold to a sheriff. More than weed too.
He liked the harder stuff. But when he was on duty he was a prick.
Looking forward to hearing you're thought's on nute's.
This will be a very fair test. So I am hoping it might help out some other grower's.
I have realized that logging it on here and another site I visit is going to be a ton of work.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey bab's you get multiple bonus point's.
Toker and grower point's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Hey bab's you get multiple bonus point's.
> Toker and grower point's.


 ahahahahhaha


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I have sold to a sheriff. More than weed too.
> He liked the harder stuff. But when he was on duty he was a prick.
> Looking forward to hearing you're thought's on nute's.
> This will be a very fair test. So I am hoping it might help out some other grower's.
> I have realized that logging it on here and another site I visit is going to be a ton of work.


 *HAHA....if I could afford an assortment of nutes, I'd be experimenting myself. Truth be known, I DO want to try them ALL.*
*At the same time, I say the more simple you keep it, the better.*
*Looking forward to seeing the end results. *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Hey bab's you get multiple bonus point's.
> Toker and grower point's.


 *I had something really witty to say......but then out of the corner of my eye....Doc was laughing at me.*
*Things that make ya go HMMMMMMMM.*


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ahahahahhaha


 *.....alright now, no one laughs at Babs and gets away with it. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2009)

I wasn't laughing AT you, I was laughing WITH you.. lol ..


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Now.....how the hell did I KNOW that was going to be your response? *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2009)

you mean Jah whispers in your ear too? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2009)

[youtube]WoE43NwW1nM[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Ya see, Boss got quiet suddenly...Bab knows all. .....because Jah speaks to me. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2009)

hahahaha thx for ther visits and fun gang, but the doc. got chores to do now..see y'all laterz.alojah


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 1, 2009)

*The story of my life---*
*If you get down and you quarrel everyday,
Youre saying prayers to the devils, I say. wo-oh-ooh!
Why not help one another on the way? 
Make it much easier. (just a little bit easier)
*
*Say you just cant live that negative way,
If you know what I mean;
Make way for the positive day,
cause its news (new day) - news and days -
New time (new time), and if its a new feelin (new feelin), yeah! -
Said its a new sign (new sign):
Oh, what a new day!
*

*Take note and live by. 
*


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 1, 2009)

I am still here, kinda.
Vodka and cranberry kickin in.
Wooooo


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks boss that was a good read and lead me elsewhere... lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 1, 2009)

You got it bro.
I am doing some reading.
It seem's that the name brand T5's are no different then the one's at home depot.
I want to do some more looking into it before I suggest them.
But if what I am reading is right I will be adding a bunch for side lighting.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

some T5s at home depot are just as good.... the phillips and GE warm and white/blue.... you kinda wanna mix and match to get a good spectrum ..... also depending on if your flowering or vegging


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 2, 2009)

hey Dragon, your shit looks nice and frosty I think I need to put my shades on the next time I view your 09 journal shit's to bright, shining like diamonds bro, put a warning next time...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

lol... thank you.... hehe, much nicer in person ...... you gotta SMELL it to really appreciate it ..... gives the neighbors munchies just smelling the aroma.......

Im anxiously awaiting pics of yours......

growing out in those Islands is something I have thought about and dreamed about for years and years and years...... and indeed I have some questions for old time growers out there! Genetics Genetics Genetics!


----------



## ninky323 (Oct 2, 2009)

hi was just wondering if the plant in pic 9 of 11 is a clone or started from seed?? thanx


----------



## Boulderheads (Oct 2, 2009)

Dr. G!! Whats up my brotha? Haven't been by your journal in a minute.. had to catch up on some reading. Your thread always contains wonderful conversation. You really attract some wonderful people, that is for sure... no hostility here! Hope all is well out there in the Pacific! Peace bro-Boulder


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 2, 2009)

What up peep's,

And a stoney morning to you all.
You are right on Boulderhead This thread is like a little vacation spot from some of the more hostile types on here.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2009)

Great thread Dr G, love all the dif pictures of your home island (and those green plants that you be growing - sweeeeeeet!!!) Sorry I couldn't quite get through reading the 322 pages, Sub'd now though.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 2, 2009)

Ayyy one showin sum love feelin free mon keep it real doc one love


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Help wanted: Pot-clinic critic (seriously)*


*Denver's Westword weekly is looking for a writer to review marijuana dispensaries.*


Posted by Elizabeth Strott on Friday, October 2, 2009 8:21 AM




Medical marijuana is legal in Colorado, and testing the dispensaries that offer it could actually bring in a paycheck -- for real.

The Denver Westword is looking for a freelance writer to review the state's marijuana dispensaries. The ad asked, "Do you have a medical condition that necessitates marijuana? Do you have a way with words? If so, Westword wants you to join the ranks as our freelance marijuana-dispensary reviewer."

Colorado is one of 13 states that allow the use of marijuana for medicinal purposes for patients who have cancer, glaucoma, HIV and other conditions involving severe pain, and has more than 60 dispensaries. About 15,000 people are registered in Colorado to use medical marijuana with a doctor's note.

Westword described the position saying, "the job is simple: Visit a different dispensary each week (without revealing you're working for Westword) and pen concise, impartial and snappy accounts of your experiences. Keep in mind this isn't about assessing the quality of the medicine on site; it's about evaluating the quality of the establishment. After all, we can't have our reviewer be stoned _all _the time."

The position requires a state medical marijuana ID (or the ability to get one), a resume and a one-paragraph essay on "What Marijuana Means to Me." 

The ad did not give any pay -- or bonus -- information. But the ability to smoke for work might just be a pot lover's bonus dream. 

< *Back to Latest Dispatches*


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 2, 2009)

wish i found this add before i went back to work!!!hows work dr???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

wonder if I could do that in Cali??? would be worth it to switch careers...... my line of work isn't what it used to be.... seems as though everything is losing its integrity to the dollar


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 2, 2009)

aint that the truth tld!!!hey im gonna pm ya about the light thing is that cool???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 2, 2009)

lighting thing??? yeah pm away....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

ninky323 said:


> hi was just wondering if the plant in pic 9 of 11 is a clone or started from seed?? thanx


aloha and welcome to RIUwhat post number? I forgetthx for the interest and enjoy this forum, it rocks!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

DST said:


> Great thread Dr G, love all the dif pictures of your home island (and those green plants that you be growing - sweeeeeeet!!!) Sorry I couldn't quite get through reading the 322 pages, Sub'd now though.


 thx for subscribing bro, and thx for the comments, much appreciated


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

and thanks to the rest of the gang for the visits and very kind words, I appreciate big time all of the support y'all give me, much, much mahalo's...


.......well, me and kkday went up mauka again today I"ll give y'all just a sneak peak preview, the rest is gonna be in kkdays journal, so if any of you are not subscribed to kkdays journal yet, please do. He is a close friend of mine and a really cool cat....also that is where all the bud porn is at!!..so drop a comment or if you're a lurker, make sure you hit thread tools and subscribe.....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234889-hawaiian-trying-turn-bad-season.html


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

looking mm mmm good


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> *Help wanted: Pot-clinic critic (seriously)*
> 
> 
> *Denver's Westword weekly is looking for a writer to review marijuana dispensaries.*
> ...


 *I'm moving to Colorado. *
*They want a one-paragraph essay, eh? Ha, I'll give them a book.....and a little poetry to boot. *
*And, no worries about being "stoned." It's a fine sativa high all the way......no sleeping on the job. *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

*BTW, know I gave up on reading the thread from page one....you are too much the social butterfly for that.*
*Is this still the HJ?*


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> wonder if I could do that in Cali??? would be worth it to switch careers...... my line of work isn't what it used to be.... seems as though everything is losing its integrity to the dollar


 *How right you are. *
*At the same time, a person today has to be eternally grateful to even have a job at all.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey man ... looking like progressing well ... HJ right? Walking On!!~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *I'm moving to Colorado. *


 hey wait a minute,,,I thought you were moving to HI lmfao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

thx for visits gang, but nope, it's not the hijack, it is an impersonator it's a clone only strain that kkday has the mother of. the strain name is Keahi, fire in hawaiian. look out for it in 2010, if you get your hands on keahi, it came from kkday more bud porn coming up in his journal in a few minutes, check it out.........
[youtube]VNs327f8w8U&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]kO6luc-K9ss&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

I be checking in my man .... how's she hanging ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

good to see ya buddy after looking at your Avi, it aint hanging anymore, it's pointing far north 
[youtube]iB5eFklE084&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

hahahaha ... good one ... its harvest time in the patch right ... I mean RIU ... so ... I thought a little JohnDeere might be in order ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

I think I'm in love.....


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

ok so if u thing that is love .... hahahahahaha! go on ... its ok .... hahahaha! fuk am I ever wasted.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> good to see ya buddy after looking at your Avi, it aint hanging anymore, it's pointing far north
> [youtube]iB5eFklE084&feature=related[/youtube]


 *.....oh Lord*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

hi babs. lol....


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

*What am I going to do with you? And I was just beginning to believe that there were at least "some" men that do grow up.....for those very few, I believe it probably begins at EARLIEST at the age of 50. *


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

there ya go .... I picked up that path a while ago .... Walking on!~~~ down that path .... in amazement. 


Babs34 said:


> *What am I going to do with you? And I was just beginning to believe that there were at least "some" men that do grow up.....for those very few, I believe it probably begins at EARLIEST at the age of 50. *


----------



## doctorD (Oct 3, 2009)

Keahi, fire in hawaiian 
I thought ahi was fire no?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *What am I going to do with you? And I was just beginning to believe that there were at least "some" men that do grow up.....for those very few, I believe it probably begins at EARLIEST at the age of 50. *


 well, ya think you can wait 15 more years? I should be all "grown up" by then ... lol..... well gang, the surf is on the rise, y'all know where the doc. is gonna be spending the day at, One love gang, and increase the peace.....
[youtube]HUq7zurLR-Y[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> there ya go .... I picked up that path a while ago .... Walking on!~~~ down that path .... in amazement.


 *Now Tahoe, your buds......they amaze me. *
*Keep walking down that path..keep going......you're almost there. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Keahi, fire in hawaiian
> I thought ahi was fire no?


ahi is a fish lol ......nah,,,,,,, ke= the, and ahi = fire .....keahi= the fire
aloha and mahalos


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

really? really? ... I am almost there?"??? ... or are u just leading me to the cliff, the lemming you think I might be?


Babs34 said:


> *Now Tahoe, your buds......they amaze me. *
> *Keep walking down that path..keep going......you're almost there. *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> really? really? ... I am almost there?"??? ... or are u just leading me to the cliff, the lemming you think I might be?


 *In order that I might "think it"....I should first know what it is. A lemming?*
*.....I don't do cliffs, not even with my worst enemy.*
*What can I say? You lost me with your intention here.*


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

hahahaha ... good thing I have lotsaDQ and patience to explain this to the species that does everything better than us ... but anyhooo .... my intention ... nuthin subversive .... just thinking that by encouraging me that I am on the right path and thant I am almost there ... then ....this is either genuine or you're possibly leading me off the cliff, as the lemmings do at times of overpopulation and mass hysteria ....  .... but they don't have WEED MAN ..... lol! 
*Do Lemmings really jump off of cliffs to their death*



Babs34 said:


> *In order that I might "think it"....I should first know what it is. A lemming?*
> *.....I don't do cliffs, not even with my worst enemy.*
> *What can I say? You lost me with your intention here.*


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... good thing I have lotsaDQ and patience to explain this to the species that does everything better than us ... but anyhooo .... my intention ... nuthin subversive .... just thinking that by encouraging me that I am on the right path and thant I am almost there ... then ....this is either genuine or you're possibly leading me off the cliff, as the lemmings do at times of overpopulation and mass hysteria ....  .... but they don't have WEED MAN ..... lol!
> *Do Lemmings really jump off of cliffs to their death*


 *Sigh...you obviously missed out on "what" it is we do better.*
*What path you're on....I have no clue. Even with mass hysteria, no leading the rat to the cliff. It's not my style. *


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> really? really? ... I am almost there?"??? ... or are u just leading me to the cliff, the lemming you think I might be?


oh yes, oh yes..... you are almost there.....

to where the path splits again in multiple places so you may walk on some more..... eventually finding the steps to ascend to the next plain, where again, we expect a new path, more brilliant, more awe inspiring, more labyrinthine than ever.... we shall walk on..... we shall walk tall.... *and we shall all walk together* on these paths, sharing the journey..... for its not the destination, its the journey itself that holds true substance..... our destinations merely breaks to gather strength to Walk On.....

My friend/s.... I hope you feel the love from me..... I know you do.... feel out your heart..... let it pump harder, faster, stronger..... till you start to sweat.... your eyes water, you begin to shake..... Boom there it is..... right there deep.... Deep..... sagaciously intertwined within your heart.... you feel me.... you feel my love...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 3, 2009)

can you guys take a look at these 2 have the 2 white hairs and this one i think has balls...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 3, 2009)

damn doc ...kainoa sets up so early w/da sup ay???wow at pipe even...that is fricken gnarleee...where you went surf today???and how was/is it???


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

sigh ... oh whoa is me .... so dense ... the what remains a mystery .... 

the path .... you have no clue .... wait you said that I was close, to measure close, there must be a reference point ot measure from ..... oh this is all just too complicated for my mind ... I'll pass.

Style. I'm interested in your style. Tell me more. 


Babs34 said:


> *Sigh...you obviously missed out on "what" it is we do better.*
> *What path you're on....I have no clue. Even with mass hysteria, no leading the rat to the cliff. It's not my style. *


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 3, 2009)

What up' peep's. 

Just fightin the couch lock myself.
got a new peice of security today.
And some bubblegum's that were too far from the light and did not fill in.
2 different bubble gum's pheno's. Not happy with either.








lorenzo7873 said:


> can you guys take a look at these 2 have the 2 white hairs and this one i think has balls...


Pick 2 deffinitly male. and pic 1 is too early to tell.


----------



## cph (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW Boss thats a monster!!! Shouldn't it have a shoulder stock?


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 3, 2009)

ty boss,yeah thats the same plant the others are females they were sexed in 4 daysi dont think im doing to bad for not growing since 1991thanks to doc and all you guys i think im doing alright!!!!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah I am going to buy a car to kill.
it will be a mercy killing.LOL


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

what he said ... luv TLD /....awesome writing ... 


theloadeddragon said:


> oh yes, oh yes..... you are almost there.....
> 
> to where the path splits again in multiple places so you may walk on some more..... eventually finding the steps to ascend to the next plain, where again, we expect a new path, more brilliant, more awe inspiring, more labyrinthine than ever.... we shall walk on..... we shall walk tall.... *and we shall all walk together* on these paths, sharing the journey..... for its not the destination, its the journey itself that holds true substance..... our destinations merely breaks to gather strength to Walk On.....
> 
> My friend/s.... I hope you feel the love from me..... I know you do.... feel out your heart..... let it pump harder, faster, stronger..... till you start to sweat.... your eyes water, you begin to shake..... Boom there it is..... right there deep.... Deep..... sagaciously intertwined within your heart.... you feel me.... you feel my love...


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> sigh ... oh whoa is me .... so dense ... the what remains a mystery ....
> 
> the path .... you have no clue .... wait you said that I was close, to measure close, there must be a reference point ot measure from ..... oh this is all just too complicated for my mind ... I'll pass.
> 
> Style. I'm interested in your style. Tell me more.


 *"Sigh" ...as in why you chose to reference and measure so awkwardly...and off the path.*
*...Not complicating at all.*


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 3, 2009)

*See, that's my kind of path......that's my style. *
Quote:
Originally Posted by *theloadeddragon*  
_oh yes, oh yes..... you are almost there.....

to where the path splits again in multiple places so you may walk on some more..... eventually finding the steps to ascend to the next plain, where again, we expect a new path, more brilliant, more awe inspiring, more labyrinthine than ever.... we shall walk on..... we shall walk tall.... *and we shall all walk together* on these paths, sharing the journey..... for its not the destination, its the journey itself that holds true substance..... our destinations merely breaks to gather strength to Walk On.....
_


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well, ya think you can wait 15 more years? I should be all "grown up" by then ... lol..... well gang, the surf is on the rise, y'all know where the doc. is gonna be spending the day at, One love gang, and increase the peace.....
> [youtube]HUq7zurLR-Y[/youtube]



You surf man? Is that the Pipe Line? I have surfed there myself, fucking epic swells man. I used to body board over at Wiamea pretty much every day and just get shaked in these rediculous 15 foot swells, what a rush. Then you get the back wash that just kicks the swell up vertical and you drop down like a bat out of hell man... awww good times, oh man the river mouth is nothing but fun too.... 

Im not sure if this thread is till about your grow but i saw that video and it took me back....


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm lost and nare I'm not found .... I'll find my way back ... or so is my hope.

the style ... that's a very fair style ... that style I can relate to .... Walking On!~~~~ I'll find my way back .... I guess its back to the time frame .... when will that event occur .... the mystery of what remains.


Babs34 said:


> *"Sigh" ...as in why you chose to reference and measure so awkwardly...and off the path.*
> *...Not complicating at all.*





Babs34 said:


> *See, that's my kind of path......that's my style. *
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theloadeddragon*
> _oh yes, oh yes..... you are almost there....._
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *See, that's my kind of path......that's my style. *
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theloadeddragon*
> _oh yes, oh yes..... you are almost there.....
> ...


I humbly thank thee..... you.... words are my greatest barrier.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I'm lost and nare I'm not found .... I'll find my way back ... or so is my hope.
> 
> the style ... that's a very fair style ... that style I can relate to .... Walking On!~~~~ I'll find my way back .... I guess its back to the time frame .... when will that event occur .... the mystery of what remains.


don't you love those scenic routes, looping back upon the same views as though they were new, sites seen differently until their identity realized, and then they become known.... and once known we seem to move on so quickly.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 3, 2009)

the time frame is the variable ... what happens when and when it happens, finding the flo .... catching that piece that you connect with ... maintaining that balance of energies. ****did you know that the last episode of docking between the space station and shuttle occured at the phenomenal speed of 28,000kph. ***** Now THAT's synchronization! I will my life to that state of synchronization ... or so is my hope.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 3, 2009)

just won 350$ on some roulet........................yessssssssssss iiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!baked as a bitch!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

lucky you..... today was my day off, I spent money


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 3, 2009)

that was my intention at the encore when i stepped up to the table...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 3, 2009)

lol... I bet..... and I bet..... in a cosmo way it definitely played into your gain ..... Karma


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> oh yes, oh yes..... you are almost there.....
> 
> to where the path splits again in multiple places so you may walk on some more..... eventually finding the steps to ascend to the next plain, where again, we expect a new path, more brilliant, more awe inspiring, more labyrinthine than ever.... we shall walk on..... we shall walk tall.... *and we shall all walk together* on these paths, sharing the journey..... for its not the destination, its the journey itself that holds true substance..... our destinations merely breaks to gather strength to Walk On.....
> 
> My friend/s.... I hope you feel the love from me..... I know you do.... feel out your heart..... let it pump harder, faster, stronger..... till you start to sweat.... your eyes water, you begin to shake..... Boom there it is..... right there deep.... Deep..... sagaciously intertwined within your heart.... you feel me.... you feel my love...


 hey Dragon, I feel ya! awesome post brother


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> damn doc ...kainoa sets up so early w/da sup ay???wow at pipe even...that is fricken gnarleee...where you went surf today???and how was/is it???


 hey brah, you know a surfer never gives up his secret spot! C'mon now, if I did that I might as well give you my license plate number and make and model of my vehicle and yup, Kainoa McGee is the man!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What up' peep's.
> got a new peice of security today.


 ya think the barrel is long enough?  wassup boss!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

thx for the visits everyone, much appreciated. and yeah mistermicro, I might surf a little not much increase the peace gang,,,,,and Babs, I think it's about time to trade in the sativas for indicas


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2009)

Yea, i beleive thats Eddie Eukai in your avy, may he RIP


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

it's actually Duke Kahanamoku and yes, that was Kainoa ripping shit up at Pipethx again for the interest bro


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh snap thats right. The Duke. Hey man im white, give me a brake. 

Yeah that shit was pretty mean on the paddle board, kainoa can rip.


Cool to meet someone from the Islands, grow on.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 3, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Oh snap thats right. The Duke. Hey man im white, give me a brake.
> 
> Yeah that shit was pretty mean on the paddle board, kainoa can rip.
> 
> ...


 cool to meet a fellow toker  next time you make your way to the islands, hit me up!

and it's Eddie Aikau  ohhhh snap!  increase the peace


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2009)

Hahah, yeah for sure dude. Keep everyone stoned to keep the island pace alive for me.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thx for the visits everyone, much appreciated. and yeah mistermicro, I might surf a little not much increase the peace gang,,,,,and Babs, I think it's about time to trade in the sativas for indicas


 *Being there's no satavia at hand, yet plenty of indica.....surely you don't mean me. *


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 4, 2009)

What up peep's.
Good morning all. i am going to go shoot that bad boy today.
And yes doc it is big. 10 1\2 inch barrel. It Is accurate and insane long distances.
I need a serious scope. And to find out were I can hunt a pig. I will not shoot anything I will now eat.
So as of now pig's and car's are the only thing's in danger.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

wow .. u eat cars ... impressive .... I'll stick to the more edibles edibles ... hahahaha! incredible handgun ... really amazing ... I've never fired on myself ..


bossman88188 said:


> What up peep's.
> Good morning all. i am going to go shoot that bad boy today.
> And yes doc it is big. 10 1\2 inch barrel. It Is accurate and insane long distances.
> I need a serious scope. And to find out were I can hunt a pig. I will not shoot anything I will now eat.
> So as of now pig's and car's are the only thing's in danger.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 4, 2009)

My dentist keep's telling me they are bad for my teeth.LMAO
I have not fired a gun since I was 9 yrs old. So I am excited.
And I will still grab my bat to defend my house. I am more comfortable with the bat.
The gun is mostly for target practice and maybe a little hunting.
Or if Obama keep's on this comunist path.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

I wuill always remember the first time I saw a handgun ... I was pretty young, went to the bank with my dad ... and the bank manager had one ... that would been in the early sixties .... then I met a customs agent at the cdn border ... he had a collection ... of course he did ... hahahaha ... and he had a 44Mag ... that he said would put a hole through an engine block. I was impressed .... and scared on him from there on. Hahahahaha! I'd luv to fire one .. had lots of experience with other gunds


bossman88188 said:


> My dentist keep's telling me they are bad for my teeth.LMAO
> I have not fired a gun since I was 9 yrs old. So I am excited.
> And I will still grab my bat to defend my house. I am more comfortable with the bat.
> The gun is mostly for target practice and maybe a little hunting.
> Or if Obama keep's on this comunist path.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 4, 2009)

I will be going out to the desert fairly often.
I want to get really accurate with it in my right.
And a 9mm in my left.
Anyway's not sure where about you are but if you wanted to hook up and toke and shoot I would be down.
My buddy has a good spot in temecula I am hoping to check out today.
And yes it will stop even a deseil engine. Yee haw.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 4, 2009)

man i could use some of that tropical hawaiian weather right about now!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

And I could use the chitown chill here playa, it friggin' hot !!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 4, 2009)

can i re-pot my pot after a week into flower???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't think right now, it's too hot. Off to the ocean I go aloha


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 4, 2009)

this is what i have,i think i can get a little bigger on my yield if i give the roots somewhere else to go...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 4, 2009)

hows the waves doc???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice and wet


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 4, 2009)

you lucky brudahhh!!!lol enjoy,hey could ya catch a juicy left for me i would enjoy that!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

sUre, I'll even carve your name on it jah live!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 4, 2009)

ha you carve lorenzo7873 on the face of a wave and you would make the irons brothers look like rookies!!!lmfao!!!


----------



## ninky323 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi it was pic number 9 of 11 in post#3 in your garden isle grow journel. Was just wondering if it was from seed or clone??? Thanx heaps is a awesome site and am just new to it all so very exciting lol !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 5, 2009)

Thx for the interest again that was from seed. I actually transplanted that into a tray, the one theY sell grass in. A 2" deep tray.Made it into a sweet bonzai too! But alas, my ex-girlfriend*now friend*, gave it to much nutes and killed it ... It was an awesome mother bonzai that coulda pumped out alot of clones on the daily, oh well, we live and learn....alohas and increase the peace


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah I woulda made her my ex as well if she killed my plant. Good judgment green!


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 6, 2009)

*...the irony of it all.*
*Morning. *


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 6, 2009)

What up peep's.

How is every one this morning?
I am getting my wake and bake sesh in. Then to the garden for me.
I am trying to spend more time in there.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

garden way I go soon too.... when I can..... always so much to do for those ladies!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 6, 2009)

bigbrew said:


> Yeah I woulda made her my ex as well if she killed my plant. Good judgment green!


Hahahahaha! good one bro thx for the visit bro! And stick around, your just in time, some bud porn coming up tomorrow, should be some good stuff aloha gang, and increase the peace


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 6, 2009)

Man it's like a haunted house in here.
I tell if this thread stop's.
So do'es the Bossman.
This is the only safe place in RIU.LMAO


----------



## k-town (Oct 6, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Man it's like a haunted house in here.
> I tell if this thread stop's.
> So do'es the Bossman.
> This is the only safe place in RIU.LMAO


I hear you. I love hanging out in this thread. The Dr. is cool as shit!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 7, 2009)

fashooo he is


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 7, 2009)

With all the anger going around.
I will jus stick to thread's of peep's I know.
Good morning to all.
And to all a stoney day.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 7, 2009)

When will it cool down?!?!?!?


----------



## Tunda (Oct 7, 2009)

Havnt been here in awhile actually been soo busy with my grows and family havnt had much time. Before I would be on this site for hours now my gf has hissy fits if I stay on too long . What did I miss?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 7, 2009)

I get shit for being an RIU addict too heheheeheh


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 7, 2009)

ayo greenhorn bust out some of them exotic island bud pics maaaan!!!!!!! and beware of tsunamies!!!!!! lol i was high watching the weather channel for like 3 hours {dont ask why i was high} and it says yall are due for a big one soon. stay inland doggy


----------



## doctorD (Oct 7, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I get shit for being an RIU addict too heheheeheh


Im always saying " i was on roll it up and..."


----------



## doctorD (Oct 7, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ayo greenhorn bust out some of them exotic island bud pics maaaan!!!!!!! and beware of tsunamies!!!!!! lol i was high watching the weather channel for like 3 hours {dont ask why i was high} and it says yall are due for a big one soon. stay inland doggy


Hey buddy what part of illinois? I lived in northern Illinois for 20 years before I moved back here to oahu


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 7, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Man it's like a haunted house in here.
> I tell if this thread stop's.
> So do'es the Bossman.
> This is the only safe place in RIU.LMAO


 *LOL, it has, hasn't it? I'm gonna disappear for awhile and see if that picks things back up, LOL....people just don't get me.*
*Everyone.......RELAX. I'm on vacation. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2009)

it's not you Babsand don't go away either and thx for the kind words and all the visits gang, very much appreciated. 

went hiking up mauka again today with kkday, he can give you more details in his journal.but here is a sneak peek of what's coming up in kkdays thread.......
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234889-hawaiian-trying-turn-bad-season.html

jah live!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks great il have to pop in and check it out


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 8, 2009)

Busy Busy Busy..... and I haven't even started trimming yet... sorry I haven't been by.... your ladies are looking very lovely indeed


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 9, 2009)

you know what greenhorn? that sativa looks prety pure man like 90%


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 9, 2009)

IT does, doesn't it? the fan leaves are super thin bro, and it's long and stretchy too. Should be some good smokes


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Soooooooo, what's that sativa strain that looks so sativa??? *
*OK, "okay"........I lied. I'm not on vacation.*
*Genes baby....let's talk genes. *


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 10, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Im always saying " i was on roll it up and..."


So refreshing when I see I'm not the only one! 







 WOW, now them's some looong & skiiinny leaves! Purdy too...


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 10, 2009)

Hows it goin Doc?

hope all is well


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 10, 2009)

Dude those leaf's are beautiful.
Not ussualy a sativa guy I like couch lock's.
But just for the pure beauty of it I may have to try one.
Great job on the photo's Doc. And nice skill's on the girl's there KKday.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 10, 2009)

Thx for the kind words  it's all Kkday, I'm just there for support. I get lucky on the pics too I liked that particular picture cause you can see the couchlock indica in the background and the soaring sativa in the foreground

and thanks for all the support gang, you all rock!
Jah Live!!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 10, 2009)

No you rock! Great job guys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

howzit gang! went to waimea bay today. no big waves or anything but I took some pics... will post them soon, charging the camera right now.
[youtube]18BL7MKjtZM&feature=related[/youtube]


and on a side note,Bossman88188, thx for the super kind words you gave me in the "other" outdoor growers thread to put me in rarified air with a grower I respect bigtime really put a smile on my face and made my day!!! I'm not sure if I deserve it, but thx buddy!  Jah surely lives..


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 11, 2009)

What up doc.
I speak the truth bro. I would smoke you're outdoor anytime.
And like I said before most outdoor IMO is swag. Too many people just in for the buck and not the quality.
So I went shooting again today. My 9 year old shot the shotgun and the 9mm for the first time. And my 15 year old shot the shotgun, 9mm and the .44.
And so did my wife. Man the bitch way's 109 pound's and the .44 is a cannon.
She loved it though. So sexxy!!!!!
Looking forward to the pic's.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

so that's why they call cali the wild wild west , huh  you gunslinging stoners

...waimea bay, plus a few random pics.~ hale'iwa bridge, and a harvest festival hmmmm, I wonder if I should show up with my harvestlol


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 11, 2009)

The only problem with the .44 is 1$ a bullet. I am trying to find them cheaper.
I am going to learn to do my own reloads.
Those pic's are awesome man.
Funny thing just popped in my head. I grew up a tall skinny white boy.
In some real bad neighborhood's in L.A. And never ever felt the need to carry one a gun. Does not feel the same as either getting ass kicked or giving.
The gun is a hobby and nothing more. My bat is still for home defense.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2009)

heheheh...yup nothing like giving a good old ass whupping,,,,or recieving one lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 12, 2009)

I know this might not go over well with some one here.
But I am on my 2nd 32oz cranberry juice and vodka so here it goe's.
I think all school's should have boxing gloves and ring's for the kid's to solve problem's.
too many punk kid's afraid to duke it out. they just need to learn a a real ass whoopin heal's. and build's streanth and character.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah bro back in the day, we always duked it out, then caame best of friends later. maybe a black eye here or there, but it was something to brag about lol

also, updates on the guerilla grow tomorrow,..me and kkday also found a pretty prime spot to start another grow.  stay tuned gang, it's about to pick up in this thread soon...yeehawww!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2009)

we are gonna try coco for a medium and put it up in the mountains*mauka*, and see how it goes, also got some whitewidow going up in the mountains tomorrow.....I'm curious to see how the seed station we set up is doing. 

some old tunes that I'm currently listening too ....brings back memories 
[youtube]UAS6daVLT5U&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]_zptW0ysbuA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sweet deal bro.
I have a treat in store for all the cool peep's in her too.
On thur's day this weak. I will post in here pic's of my purple Erkl's.
There will be a pic from every stage of growth. In 1 weak interval's.
It will start at unrooted clone all they way through to day of cut.
Since this friday i start cutting 3 every friday i have some in every stage of growth.
I think it will make a sweet set of photo's. there will be 16 pic's. 
Alright dude I am out till the morning.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2009)

k boss! looking forward to those pics take it easy boss, and let the haterz hate I've been lurking that one thread the whole time you know which one.... hahaha laterz boss, come back tomorrow night, should have some nice budporn


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 12, 2009)

oh hell yaaa dat eurkeal got one of my buddies to do a onehit quit


----------



## doctorD (Oct 12, 2009)

Great pics of the north shore. When was that video of the river shot? I have never seen it like that and would love to see it. I cant imagine how thw falls would look with all that water flowing


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2009)

Wassup gang! Hey docD, that was the other year, whenever there's a heavy rain on the north shore, that's the time to check out the river. It's hella fun!And thx for visits guys


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice pics Dr G, I want to be on a beach!!! bit chilly in my hood at the mo. 

is this guy gonna jump?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, he jumped I tried to get him in mid-air but my cameras to slow people actually die from jumping off this rock, you gotta time the wave so when you jump, you land on the wave, that way it ain't so shallow.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 12, 2009)

hers a jumper I got in the summer. I used to do this all the time when I was younger but the climb up is hard on the back these days. I love the good doctors pic. Its from the road around the bay and you get a great view from up there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2009)

hahaha! nice pic docD and you're correct, it is from the road around the bay


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2009)

hey gang! just wanted to show off my new weapon a quad fish got some fun waves on the north shore today. should be a good one. also today kkday and I will check out the guerilla grow, also gonna scout a few more spots. budporn tonight HI time, might be a little late, got a full day ahead, but stay tuned, should be some good stuff....aloha and increase the peace!


Jah lives!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 12, 2009)

its beautiful. Is it all koa?


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've jumped off cliffs higher than this.
At least one of them could account for dealing with NUTS on RIU.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 12, 2009)

what up peep's.
How is everyone.?
Started the nute test. Man it is a shit ton of work.
Been in the garden all day since 8 am.
Here is a shot of the victory bowl.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 12, 2009)

*That's a meanass bong there Boss........I'd be hacking for days. Just roll me a pinner please. *


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 12, 2009)

damn bossman your a fucking beast. you ever think about joining a a gang? we got a spot for you. come buy on sunday night. its bingo night!!!!!! lmao. dont forget the gatorade and oatmeal cookies. and god help you if they aint got no fucking rasins!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the Smashing Pumkpins vids Doc... Brings back many memories.. Even this old tune, bad habbit
[youtube]zh3qZ2FlwSI[/youtube]

Speaking of younger memories, whats with your avatar? He looks like Slater from Saved by the Bell

-bigtomatofarmer


----------



## doctorD (Oct 12, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *That's a meanass bong there Boss........I'd be hacking for days. Just roll me a pinner please. *


Im with you. I just cant do them without coughing my head off. Pack me a bowl thanks


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 12, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Speaking of younger memories, whats with your avatar? He looks like Slater from Saved by the Bell
> 
> -bigtomatofarmer


that is Duke Kahanamoku around the time he won the olymplc medal in Stockholm. super star Hawai'ian won gold in the 1912 and 1920 Games. he introduced surfing to the world and was a goodwill ambasator of Hawai'i. Pure Hawai'ian, he and his brothers are well known watermen here in the islands. I think all have passed, must have been 4 or 5 Kahanamoku Brothers. Alast, i wander again, sorry, it's not Slater, it's The Duke.


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 12, 2009)

And yea, us na Kanaka have pronounced noses, the Dukes was a "doozy"!!LOL!!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 12, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> And yea, us na Kanaka have pronounced noses, the Dukes was a "doozy"!!LOL!!


Speaking of avatars... yours looks like a flower we used for lei's we would sell at the beach to tourists when I was in high school. Does it have a little black pollen ball on the end of the red parts? we had to stop and go back to plumeria people were wanting their money back because the pollyn was getting all over them lol


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 12, 2009)

brudda, that is a Ohia Lehua flower, my avatar and my name. i think you mean the haole Lehua or bottel brush. the Lehua doesn't have those balls.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry for the delay in pics , gang. but I came down with the flu...I feel like shit and my joints are aching bigtime, especially my back, sucks to be me. I'll try to get those pics up within the hour or so, I'm just bedridden right now and using my phone to check shit out on the RIU, sick or not, still gotta get my daily fix of RIU haven't even burned yet, that's how sick I am when I get up, I'll log onto my laptop and load pics. also thx for the visits everyone.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> what up peep's.
> How is everyone.?
> Started the nute test. Man it is a shit ton of work.
> Been in the garden all day since 8 am.
> Here is a shot of the victory bowl.


nice boss! just the right size too, go big or go home! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

doctorD said:


> its beautiful. Is it all koa?


no, I wish! woulda cost me 2 arms and 2 legs if it was all koa thx for the interest


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn, i didnt kno Doctors got sicc 

I hope it passes quiccly, better not be swine flu either 

this bong hit if you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing, I hope it's not swine flu,, the shittiest thing about it is I called in sick and my boss thinks I'm full of shit, fuck him!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

okay, so kkday and I set-up another grow. this one has a water source, fuck yeah! hopefully it stays that way, cause its a far trek in. don't really wanna be busting our back gettting water in here. we put out clones, White Widow. if all goes well at this grow, then I'm busting out the hijack baby! but right now, it's a sample run. We also checked out our other grow. all pics will be in kkdays journal, I wasn't feeling to well so sorry for the bad quality shots, I was just pointing and shooting. all I wanted to do was go home. but we got what we wanted done, so all in all, it was a good day

dropped a few pics in here,..... a rainbow of course, and also a pic of some thorns. one of the many "luxurys" you will encounter if you want a successful guerilla grow. ...I'm starting to miss being able to grow in my own backyard....oh well..


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 13, 2009)

that is a sweet ass fish you can surf ankle high w/that...pang is still shaping,how old is he now???i came home sick today to called my boss from a job he told me next time i get another day off to.yeah same synopsus fuck him...i go to doctor at 1;15.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

not sure how old he is, but it sure is a sweet ass fish
[youtube]BjSXS8TP6CQ&feature=related[/youtube][youtube]Pcven_y57bE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 13, 2009)

you could give those two ironing boards and they would shred it!!!lol...


----------



## Tunda (Oct 13, 2009)

Hawaiian i hope you get well soon. I been having a itchy throat and a small cough but its minor aint gonna stop me from staying medicated all day long. When i get real sick i just take nyquil it always knocks me out for atleast a few hours and usually after a few days of that im all good and ready to work again.


----------



## Tunda (Oct 13, 2009)

oh ya and i got back into the beach . I sponge so no tease lol i was out at v land yesterday. brah conditions was epic but was more crowded than all the other breaks we checked. Im getting a new board in a few days all custom and getting hooked up from my friend that shapes the boards.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah man, I been popping some dayquils, still feel like shit though,solid about the beach brah, we should check em out one day when I'm feeling up to par. thx for visiting cuz'n!


----------



## Tunda (Oct 13, 2009)

garantee when you start feeling better you hit me up brah!


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope you feel better doc.
What up every one.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah man, I been popping some dayquils, still feel like shit though,solid about the beach brah, we should check em out one day when I'm feeling up to par. thx for visiting cuz'n!


Sorry your sick bud that sucks. hope you get better soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

thx for concerns gang. I'm finally gonna get around to posting those pics in kkdays journal, sorry for the lag. see you on the other side
[youtube]u_CQcrwgFyw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 13, 2009)

ayy heard you got a lil sick stay on dat ganja doc u kno da only medicine and those thorns look deep brah you ever stepped on sandspurs? i havnt until i went on this small beach stepped right on those fuckers damn i cant describe the pain but look it up and ima watch more carefully where i walk now


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 13, 2009)

wassup highfly! yup , stepped on those many a times thx for the visits ninjamon always a pleasure


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

I been trying the dayquil thing too.... if I don't feel better naturally tomorrow I am going to do a theraflu bomb tomorrow night..... if that doesn't do the trick Im breaking into the big guns  (cherry bark and wormwood  )

http://www.purplesage.org.uk/profiles/wildcherry.htm


----------



## eyeco (Oct 14, 2009)

Wat up every body not been in for a while as i seem to be in the wrong time zone and everyone in bed when i get here and all my response was a day old!. But Since merry old english summer has called it a day and it wet cold and gray i needed a to catch a few rays at the Docs sunny beach of happiness! only to find you not to good...gutted for ya fella hope u better by now ( oh and why cant you grow at home now?) looking forward to seein your gorilla garden come on tho. things good-ish here just put my brood into flower and bugger me if 4 out of 4 of the bubblegum i bought from Resin seeds ( femmed) all turned out to be male! the swines have bigger balls than i do!. Still the silver lining is the blue cheese 5 out of 5 of them are girls!!! there is a god!. Heres a lil look. Take care out there folks!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

Aloha gang, thx for visits. Hope you get better TLD, flu has been going around. Sucks! and I can't grow at my place eyeco, cause I don't have a place right now, just winging it day by day. Also where I lay my head, it's not 420 friendly but I'm working on that. Much mahalos peeps!

Jah live.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

bro I gotta spare bedroom...... couple actually...... lay your head to rest where its 420 friendly


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

thx for the offer,I'm still attached to HI though, but who knows bro, could very well happen you rock TLDkiss-ass


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 14, 2009)

you know the offer is always there in lovely vegas!!!lol,always 420 friendly as well and can get work for ya as well...hope ya feel better brah...my sickness ended up being a fractured jaw, its giving me flulike symptoms and is very painful but ive broken plenty of bones and this is by far the worse...


----------



## doctorD (Oct 14, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> you know the offer is always there in lovely vegas!!!lol,always 420 friendly as well and can get work for ya as well...hope ya feel better brah...my sickness ended up being a fractured jaw, its giving me flulike symptoms and is very painful but ive broken plenty of bones and this is by far the worse...


Holy crap you broke your jaw and thought it was the flu? Damn your tough as nails.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

what is Kona Gold? Am I in for a special treat? Hehe..... these are the only pics I could find.... but I got a bowl or two of it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

Kona is a town on the big island. You got a strain from there? If so, ya,, you scored


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

I edited the post ^^^^ the nugs look just like the pics above..... smells DANK!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah man, kona gold is old school. I honestly never smoked kona gold, not that I know of, but aunty Lehua might know more, it was going around in her hayday she smoked alot of those old school strains.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

well hopefully she will enlighten us when she reads this! I really hope there is a seed in these nugs!   then I could be growing two HI strains


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 14, 2009)

the kona gold from back in my day was kick-ass, smooth and had a golden hue to it. if you got some of that, lucky oe',your in for a treat. probably not but. awaiting a report.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 14, 2009)

How do you break your jaw and think the pain is from the flu?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> How do you break your jaw and think the pain is from the flu?


Same thing I was thinking! Hope you don't get hit in the jaw on the daily, if so, I decline your offer and have to pass on staying with you, Lorenzo. lol 

and always a pleasure when ya visit Kat hope those pics start working for you, or else I'm gonna start getting you mixed up with someone else... lmao hahahaha


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 14, 2009)

no it was prolly one of my most embarrasing moments ...i went to slam the car door,its a new ride ,and my face was in the path...it hurt like all hell but within two days i was getting nuacious(sp)and major headaches.the jaw gradually started worse...thing is ive broken so many bones,skating tantalis and surfing fingers at chaina walls toes in aina haina,i just have this thing for taking off deep and very late..sometimes i dont pay attention ver much either...lolface and head is killing me though with some serious nausa.they cant wire my mouth shut because myy bite is still okay so i just have to suck it up...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

Hope you start feeling better, you sound worser off than me,, I just got the flu!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah but as we all know "just the flu" sux!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 14, 2009)

i also had a mishap busted my girls cat sneaking a buzz ate half of my favorite little lady...i fixed her up and will be okay just a little less on the yeild notreats for him...lmao...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 14, 2009)

i know its alot but please send your oppinions and recomendaions,any help negative or positive always help...im gonna get a 660 hps to start out with and what is the best seed bank do you guys think is the best strains and safeest???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 14, 2009)

600 hps...i envy those of you who get to gow outdoors...


----------



## doctorD (Oct 14, 2009)

I have orderded from nirvana as well as attitude and had them shipped to Hawaii with no prob. I wasnt that happy with 
Nirvana so I doubt I would use them again


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 14, 2009)

how did you feel about attitude???


----------



## doctorD (Oct 14, 2009)

Good prices good seeds and lots of free seeds with my order so i would and have used attitude again.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

IM BAKED yay! hehe... smoke report  mmmm mmmm..... yeppers!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks alot doc d,hey what do you think of my little ladies???first grow in 17 years and i did it all with cfl's!!!kinda proud here!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and always a pleasure when ya visit Kat hope those pics start working for you, or else I'm gonna start getting you mixed up with someone else... lmao hahahaha


There's a difference between choosing not to post photos, and having computer problems after getting a virus and then switching to a totally new OS that takes more than a few days to learn... cut me some slack!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 14, 2009)

hey kat, the smoking device I was telling you about that my doctor had, it's the one in the new ads, the electronic cigarette.. and I was only kidding heheheh


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 14, 2009)

hey kat hows the body holding out for your blessed soul???my girlfriend loved your videos and sends her appreciation,so thank you!!!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 14, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> thanks alot doc d,hey what do you think of my little ladies???first grow in 17 years and i did it all with cfl's!!!kinda proud here!!!


Looks really good. I used to hate CFL but I see more and more good grows showing up here. Ill stick to my 430hps for now but I am interested in the UFO LED and saw one here that im going to be watching to see how it turns out. I have not heard good things about them but we shall see.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey kat, the smoking device I was telling you about that my doctor had, it's the one in the new ads, the electronic cigarette.. and I was only kidding heheheh


 *I ordered it.....fair warning. It's a SCAM. They steal your money.......waste of time.*
*Looked like a cool concept though.*


----------



## doctorD (Oct 15, 2009)

Its free but you have to keep buying the cartrage for it. I guess its better than blowing the cash on smokes. Damn its hard to quit


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Nah Dr. D.......apparently they have c/p from a website and have it under two names(Smokingeverywhere/SmokingAnywhere)...not really sure what's going on, but they STOLE my money, told me they would refund it.........never did. They never sent me a THING.*
*They have a system hooked up via phone just to fk with you on top of that. *
*Ya think I'll ever order online again? *

*I swear people like that should be tortured......not only do they steal your money, make you have to close accounts, report to the credit companies, etc, ETC.......they do it under the guise of helping you quit smoking. *
*They're evil I tell you. The worst part is .....they will get away with it by God only knows how many people. *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 15, 2009)

*That was cool btw Doc...*
jah live 
Children yeah 
Jah Jah live children yeah 
Jah Live 
Children yeah 
jah Jah Live children yeah 
The truth is an offence 
But not a sin 
Is he who laugh last,children 
Is he who win 
Is a foolish dog 
Bark at the flying bird 
One sheep must learn,children 
To respect the shepherd 
Jah live 
Children yeah 
Jah Jah Live children yeah 
Jah Live 
Children yeah 
Jah Jah Live children yeah 
Fool say in their heart 
Rasta your God is dead 
But I and I know,Jah Jah 
Dread it shall be Dreader Dread 
Jah Live children yeah 
Jah Jah Live children yeah 
Jah Live children yeah 
jah Jah Live children yeah 
Let jah arise 
Now that the enemies are scattered 
Let Jah arise 
The enemies,the enemies are scattered 
Jah Live children yeah 
Jah Jah Live children yeah 
Jah live Children yeah 
Jah Jah Live children yeah


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 15, 2009)

I was just feeding off of my man cb2hundred

Jah Live!  lol


----------



## doctorD (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude sorry to hear that. What a pain in the ass. Karma is a bitch just keep doing the right thing and it will all work out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 15, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Dude sorry to hear that. What a pain in the ass. Karma is a bitch just keep doing the right thing and it will all work out


 hey DocD, dude looks like a ladylol
[youtube]hLrrN3aGjQg[/youtube]


----------



## doctorD (Oct 15, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Nah Dr. D.......apparently they have c/p from a website and have it under two names(Smokingeverywhere/SmokingAnywhere)...not really sure what's going on, but they STOLE my money, told me they would refund it.........never did. They never sent me a THING.*
> *They have a system hooked up via phone just to fk with you on top of that. *
> *Ya think I'll ever order online again? *
> 
> ...


Grrrr this is why I hate people. wtf give me a number ill get your money back. I have may ways


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 15, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Grrrr this is why I hate people. wtf give me a number ill get your money back. I have may ways


 remind me to never get on your badside! lol


----------



## doctorD (Oct 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DocD, dude looks like a ladylol
> [youtube]hLrrN3aGjQg[/youtube]


You sure know how to rock for an island boy. I love it. I like all kinds of music but was only exposed to rock as a child but when I moved to Hilo in the mid 80's I fould bob and peter and yellowman wow what amazing music!!! It was hard when I moved to chicago. I swear all they play is "i shot the sheriff" and its mostly the clapton version.its so good to be back in the islands to experiance all it brings to quality of life


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 15, 2009)

Aloha Doc! Nice Looking Grow - Love Thy Work, so showed some Love.
Peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 15, 2009)

thx for the kind words,DocD


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 15, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Aloha Doc! Nice Looking Grow - Love Thy Work, so showed some Love.
> Peace


 thx ninja! love right back at ya! thx for following


----------



## doctorD (Oct 15, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> remind me to never get on your badside! lol


LOL 20 years in Chicago can teach you a few things


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 15, 2009)

sup Doc, its GodsGarden this is my new name....got a little thread over in the CFL section of indoor growing.(Hawaii CFL stretching before short season) got some White Wid, Diesel, more duckfoot and Alaskan thunderfuck.... glad things are lookn good on your side of the aina. Keep it up Hawaiian
-FlynLow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 15, 2009)

Hawaiian! I was wondering where you went! Good to see you brah, I'll be in your thread in a minute

Jah Live!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 15, 2009)

wow just got home from trabajo,,,,,muy muy sukt.jaw is killing me,head aches suck and jaw feels fabulous!!!my plants hit a nice row spurt and i had to adjust lights again...cant wait to get a real light system w/1 or 2 lights to adjust!!!how ya feelin' doc,i hope all is well...


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 16, 2009)

hell yaa my laptop just got fixed now i can upload pics and shit again one love


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey kat, the smoking device I was telling you about that my doctor had, it's the one in the new ads, the electronic cigarette.. and I was only kidding heheheh


 When you posted that "electronic cig" remark about your doc, I figured you'd meant it made you *think of* something like that. I didn't take it literally. So I had no idea you were referring to something different than what I was discussing. I have an ad blocking add-on for FF which works really well, so I rarely see ads on web pages. 

OH, and for fucking with me...   



lorenzo7873 said:


> hey kat hows the body holding out for your blessed soul???my girlfriend loved your videos and sends her appreciation,so thank you!!!


I'm so glad she got something out of them! That's why I posted them, in the hopes of helping even just one person smile and feel understood... validated. It helps me immensely to know I may have helped others even a little bit.  Tell her she's quite welcome, and that I wish her an abundance of spoons!  Even though I'm still very congested and coughing up portions of a lung every few moments, my body pain amazingly has been quite low the last three days!  Still hurt like hell, but I can hide it well right now.  If this was my norm, I sure as hell wouldn't be retired... I'd be entertaining all of So. CA, singing and dancing my ass off!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 16, 2009)

hey there i know this is an outdoor section but does anyone know an inexspensive ballast-light-cool-tube website???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2009)

who said this was an outdoor section? it's a journal! lmao


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 16, 2009)

now that you mention that doc, i believe you are right kind sir...how ya feelin bro???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2009)

still trying to fight off this damn flu....other than that, things are looking on the up.. didn't realize how much cheaper it is to live on the big island compared to the rest of the 808state, housing that is....hmmm


----------



## doctorD (Oct 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> didn't realize how much cheaper it is to live on the big island compared to the rest of the 808state, housing that is....hmmm


Damn I miss Hilo. Oh and good news. My old job called me and asked me to come back. Can you believe it lol. The ass that fired me screwed everything up and they let him go. So the new boss called and wants to see me monday.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> still trying to fight off this damn flu....other than that, things are looking on the up.. didn't realize how much cheaper it is to live on the big island compared to the rest of the 808state, housing that is....hmmm


hope its not the swine flu.



just had to post on ur thread.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2009)

tHx for the visit chronizzle, much appreciated

hey DocD, good to hear brah


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 16, 2009)

aloha ro, pehea 'oe?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 16, 2009)

aloha aunty I meant to come and see you.. been thinking of ya though!and I am getting better, thank you


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 17, 2009)

hey there DrG ... how's it goin? life living life .... hope all is well ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

hEy buddy!! Damn good to see ya! .... and your avatar

morning gang, kkday and I are gonna check on the crops today, stay tuned! Pictures should be up later, 4:20, HI time


----------



## doctorD (Oct 17, 2009)

yawn..... time to get up and get to the beach


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like a good day for the beach too! Gotta love living in the 808 man!

Also kkday and I got more of his Ke'ahi strain going up to the mountains, things are starting to take full swing! Once the first harvest comes, it's all gravy from there!!! Yeeehaww!


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks doc looking good bro


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey rob, good to see ya! And thx for dropping in bro, very much appreciated, just in time too, budporn this evening, ya might be sleeping by that time though

and nice plumerias man, reminds me of HI


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

be back later top have a look see


----------



## cph (Oct 17, 2009)

WHAT!! Bud porn!!! I'll be sticking around for that!!!!
I wish the beach was an option for me. We finally got some sun and it's supposed to break 50 today!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey cph also good to see ya too! 

Thank you everyone, for all the visits and views!! Y'all rock bigtime! I feel so much love in here, it's awesome!! Can't thank everyone enough! One love gang, one love!

And Jah surely lives


----------



## doctorD (Oct 17, 2009)

looks like its makapuu for me. now if i can only find a place to park


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 17, 2009)

day 17 on flowering i am really going crazy now!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 17, 2009)

we body surfed makapuu the morning of iniki...crazy shit man,crazeee shit...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

hAhaha, I was surfing Waikiki during iniki, I've never ever seen town look like country before until that day. It was awesome! Talk about riders of the storm! Victory surf for sure!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 17, 2009)

absolutely!!!!believe it or not that a.m. kailua beach was on FIRE...oh man the jaw is sore as a bastard i just picked up some lemon skunk...hope it helps!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 17, 2009)

yo doc they were out of bat guano so im trying kool bloom its a 0-10-10...any thoughts???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 17, 2009)

ty docs u da man,mucho appreciado!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 17, 2009)

hey, no problem lorenzo
camera's charging,,,, kkday and I checked 2 of our spots today...I'm really liking the new spot, got some potential. and so far so good with the coco! never even need to water ! but we did juice it once more with nutes, next time going be just water, unless it looks like they need more nutes.maybe no even need water!lol white widow strain, don't know what seedbank, gotta ask kkday.

other site is doing good and coming closer to chop time for the indicas. rock hard nuggets! when you squeeze em, they feel rock hard, like pohaku's!*rock*and they smell sooooo gooood! the sativa is taking off toO! pictures in a few hours....

time for a smokebreak 
[youtube]HFvaYRll-II&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats a Bad Ass video! Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

no problem TLD, my pleasure

allright gang, the preshow, before the show, sneak peek preview problem is I couldn't snap much pics cause I forgot to charge my battery and only found out when we got to the first site, got enough pics in though,,,enjoy .........

the rest are gonna be in here=======>https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234889-hawaiian-trying-turn-bad-season.html ....and yup, I don't know if it's just the snails and slugs from HI or all snails and slugs in general, but I do know this,,,, copper doesn't work on these bastards here in HI 

increase the peace


----------



## k-town (Oct 18, 2009)

Good shit Dr.! Ain't dropped in for a while. You take care and stay up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

I sure will k-town, thx for the visit, you come back now and thx for the kind words


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Boss was right man. Things are saner on this thread. Things are still safe here, yes?
*


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow,ty again doc im prolly zagerating but my flowers are almost 2xs the size of yesterday...they are tight rocks just like yours doc wish i had a strain on them.im looking at light systems these days so any and all input will b taken into consideration.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 18, 2009)

diggin da vid and da pics doc i noticed u got sum babies that just sprouted. in hawii can you grow year round like in florida?


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey any1 know about pot brownies???


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 18, 2009)

wat bout them


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 18, 2009)

well i just pruned my girls and i think i might have enough for a batch thc prolly isnt the highest because im only on day 18 w/flower....but you think it would work???? it smells very dank...


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 18, 2009)

ive only did it once and i did the same thing you said but i dont think i had enough cause when i ate it sum bites you could taste it but i didnt get any effects at all just a buzz but if you do it right and shit itz bound to work


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

thats picture perfect ... awesome work man!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 18, 2009)

come to think of it fly i guess all i have to lose is time and some brownie mix ay???did yo cook the shake i the oil or just in the mix???


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 18, 2009)

if your making 12 you need to use somewhere around 14 g's (halfounce) if your making 24 id use an ounce - daz wat i found on another forum brah


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 18, 2009)

NO DO NOT MIX IT IN theres an butter way and an oil way either way u gotta sift da shak out and keep the green oil and use dat NICE PIC TAHOE BY THE WAY BACKROUND PIC MOST DEF


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 18, 2009)

mucho thanx,and yes tahoe THAT is awesome...


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 18, 2009)

Where's the Doc at?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 18, 2009)

No prob man good luck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

Morning gang, thx for visits! And yes ninja, year round growing outdoors, gotta love it!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Boss was right man. Things are saner on this thread. Things are still safe here, yes?
> *


Yes babs, you're safe here stay away from the political and spiritual threads, it can drive a person crazy!! Good reading though


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

and the odd good photo or two ... hahahah!


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> and the odd good photo or two ... hahahah!


 *Do I really need to go there? *


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> and the odd good photo or two ... hahahah!


Dayum tahoe id love to have a go with that fine tractor stradeling daughter of yours haha


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

hahahaha ... no need ... point taken ... ignored, but taken ... Love u too! 


Babs34 said:


> *Do I really need to go there? *


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 18, 2009)

FlynLow said:


> Dayum tahoe id love to have a go with that fine tractor stradeling daughter of yours haha


I'm guessing you don't have a daughter.

Yeah, I hang on my tractor like that every day.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

tantilizing yes ....


FlynLow said:


> Dayum tahoe id love to have a go with that fine tractor stradeling daughter of yours haha


ur guessing wrong.


Katatawnic said:


> I'm guessing you don't have a daughter.
> 
> Yeah, I hang on my tractor like that every day.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ur guessing wrong.


That was directed at FlynLow... because most men that have daughters wouldn't say something like that in reference to someone's daughter, even in jest. C'mon, all the men talking about their shotguns leaning at their front doors, waiting for any guy to show up for their daughters? You know this is true!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

my bad ... much apologies for misinterpreting the post. duh?  ****walking away to sit in the corner with the dunce cap on****


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

y'all crack me up! thx for visits!
[youtube]AfkF30yPfK0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahaha ... no need ... point taken ... ignored, but taken ... Love u too!


 *I see you are still the big bundle of joy.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 18, 2009)

hi babs!  lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

24-7-365 .... except when I'm not .... kiss-ass


Babs34 said:


> *I see you are still the big bundle of joy.*


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 18, 2009)

*hehe  *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 18, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> 24-7-365 .... except when I'm not .... kiss-ass


 looks like you're going to need to rearrange those numbers in that case.


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 18, 2009)

details schmetails ... ***passing the bong loaded with ThermonuclearDQ to Babs*** a fine relaxing Sunday evening it is ... watching Nature of Things - Amazonia SuperMonstroBuggs.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 18, 2009)

sorry guys,i believe kat has you confused for me...lol


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 18, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> That was directed at FlynLow... because most men that have daughters wouldn't say something like that in reference to someone's daughter, even in jest. C'mon, all the men talking about their shotguns leaning at their front doors, waiting for any guy to show up for their daughters? You know this is true!


I have many daughters. none of them human though if thats what you mean 
haha i love you all. i meant no disrespect more of congratulating him on his wonderful genes to be able make an ass that fine... ahha
sorry im usually very when im on this forum
my apologies


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 19, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> my bad ... much apologies for misinterpreting the post. duh?  ****walking away to sit in the corner with the dunce cap on****


Wear it and weep!   



lorenzo7873 said:


> sorry guys,i believe kat has you confused for me...lol


Pardon? I can read... usually. 



FlynLow said:


> I have many daughters. none of them human though if thats what you mean
> haha i love you all. i meant no disrespect more of congratulating him on his wonderful genes to be able make an ass that fine... ahha
> sorry im usually very when im on this forum
> my apologies


I've gotten used to this being a "male dominated" site, and all the references to women that go with it. I don't have to like it, but I'm used to it.  But I really was picturing some girl's daddy standing at the door with a baseball bat in one hand and a shotgun in the other.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a beautiful teenage daughter, lucky me 
good thing the boys are scared of daddylol no bat or shotgun neededHeheheh


----------



## k-town (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I have a beautiful teenage daughter, lucky me
> good thing the boys are scared of daddylol no bat or shotgun neededHeheheh


 
LOL! How old is your daughter? just one kid doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

3 kids daughters gonna be 14 next month, an 8 yr old boy , and also a 5 yr old they all look like thier daddy lucky them! Lol


----------



## k-town (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 3 kids daughters gonna be 14 next month, an 8 yr old boy , and also a 5 yr old they all look like thier daddy lucky them! Lol


 
Cool! Never knew you had kids man. So who gives you the most trouble? LOL!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

The youngest! By far, got the moms stylelol
that little dude is a terror!


----------



## k-town (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> The youngest! By far, got the moms stylelol
> that little dude is a terror!


LOL! usually the youngeat giving trouble! Why don't you go to live chat Doc.? I wouldn't mind seeing you there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

I should never tried before, see you there! Lol


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 3 kids daughters gonna be 14 next month, an 8 yr old boy , and also a 5 yr old they all look like thier daddy lucky them! Lol


I'll vouch for that!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 19, 2009)

lucky for me,so far, my 8 yr. old girl was heavan sent.when that changes ill change my tactics and add a little of docs ethics in there...lmao.kill.kick 1 15 yr olds ass do a month or three and word gets out that her old man is nutz.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 19, 2009)

Good news everyone.
*just released on the news: 
By DEVLIN BARRETT, Associated Press Writer Devlin Barrett, Associated Press Writer  1 hr 35 mins agoWASHINGTON  
Federal drug agents won't pursue pot-smoking patients or their sanctioned suppliers in states that allow... medical marijuana, under new legal guidelines to be issued Monday by the Obama administration.
Two Justice Department officials described the new policy to The Associated Press, saying prosecutors will be told it is not a good use of their time to arrest people who use or provide medical marijuana in strict compliance with state law*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> I'll vouch for that!



 hi Katatawnic lol



Thx for visits gang, and that does sound like good news DocD! Also like to give a shoutout to wikid


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2009)

Pepper -Sitting on the curb - enjoyed the vid Doctor G! Thanx.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

no problem dude, pepper is my favorite band
[youtube]4fzooewDiBg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 19, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Good news everyone.
> *just released on the news:
> By DEVLIN BARRETT, Associated Press Writer Devlin Barrett, Associated Press Writer &#8211; 1 hr 35 mins agoWASHINGTON &#8211;
> Federal drug agents won't pursue pot-smoking patients or their sanctioned suppliers in states that allow... medical marijuana, under new legal guidelines to be issued Monday by the Obama administration.
> Two Justice Department officials described the new policy to The Associated Press, saying prosecutors will be told it is not a good use of their time to arrest people who use or provide medical marijuana in strict compliance with state law*


 *Yep yep yep!  This is what I read last night...*
(I really hate that RIU makes the word "marijuana" a link to its own home page... it fucks up real links! )


*AP Newsbreak: New medical marijuana policy issued*
By DEVLIN BARRETT (AP) &#8211; 5 hours ago

WASHINGTON &#8212; The Obama administration will not seek to arrest medical marijuana users and suppliers as long as they conform to state laws, under new policy guidelines to be sent to federal prosecutors Monday.

Two Justice Department officials described the new policy to The Associated Press, saying prosecutors will be told it is not a good use of their time to arrest people who use or provide medical marijuana in strict compliance with state laws.

The new policy is a significant departure from the Bush administration, which insisted it would continue to enforce federal anti-pot laws regardless of state codes.

Fourteen states allow some use of marijuana for medical purposes: Alaska, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Maine, Maryland, Michigan, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, Rhode Island, Vermont and Washington.

California is unique among those for the widespread presence of dispensaries &#8212; businesses that sell marijuana and even advertise their services. Colorado also has several dispensaries, and Rhode Island and New Mexico are in the process of licensing providers, according to the Marijuana Policy Project, a group that promotes the decriminalization of marijuana use.

Attorney General Eric Holder said in March that he wanted federal law enforcement officials to pursue those who violate both federal and state law, but it has not been clear how that goal would be put into practice.

A three-page memo spelling out the policy is expected to be sent Monday to federal prosecutors in the 14 states, and also to top officials at the FBI and the Drug Enforcement Administration.

The memo, the officials said, emphasizes that prosecutors have wide discretion in choosing which cases to pursue, and says it is not a good use of federal manpower to prosecute those who are without a doubt in compliance with state law.

The officials spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to discuss the legal guidance before it is issued.

"This is a major step forward," said Bruce Mirken, communications director for the Marijuana Policy Project. "This change in policy moves the federal government dramatically toward respecting scientific and practical reality."

At the same time, the officials said, the government will still prosecute those who use medical marijuana as a cover for other illegal activity. The memo particularly warns that some suspects may hide old-fashioned drug dealing or other crimes behind a medical marijuana business.

In particular, the memo urges prosecutors to pursue marijuana cases which involve violence, the illegal use of firearms, selling pot to minors, money laundering or other crimes.

And while the policy memo describes a change in priorities away from prosecuting medical marijuana cases, it does not rule out the possibility that the federal government could still prosecute someone whose activities are allowed under state law.

The memo, officials said, is designed to give a sense of prosecutorial priorities to U.S. Attorneys in the states that allow medical marijuana. It notes that pot sales in the United States are the largest source of money for violent Mexican drug cartels, but adds that federal law enforcement agencies have limited resources.

Medical marijuana advocates have been anxious to see exactly how the administration would implement candidate Barack Obama's repeated promises to change the policy in situations in which state laws allow the use of medical marijuana.

Shortly after Obama took office, DEA agents raided four dispensaries in Los Angeles, prompting confusion about the government's plans.

*Related articles*

Obama administration says it won't target medical marijuana users in states ... Fort Worth Star Telegram - 5 hours ago
Dispensaries would address problem of availability to patients Central Maine Morning Sentinel - 1 day ago
LA County officials ignore the facts, refuse to solve any problems Examiner.com - 1 day ago


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 19, 2009)

That is the best damn new's.
I hope he follow's through.

What up everyone.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

what up Boss, good to see ya buddy


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 19, 2009)

Workin my tail off in the garden bro.
I don't think I will ever finsh rebuilding.
Here is a couple pic's.

Pic 1 and 2 are from 3 erkle's cut down on friday.
I will be cutting 3 a weak for now on.

Pic 3 the flower room.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

holey moley! that's some dank ass nuggz bro!  much mahalos for the bud porn, feel free to drop bud porn in this thread anytime Boss! + rep buddy!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank bro.
Here is a pic of some BHO oil.
And some Stink bomb seedling's from connosuer genetic's


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

that butane honey oil looks just like the snots I'm blowing outta my nose good stuff Boss

...I've been fighting the flu the past week and a half.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 19, 2009)

Damn dude everyone's gettin sick.
I will toke a bugger for ya bro.


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 19, 2009)

i figured out how to subscribe to a thread! this one was at the top of my list for when i figured it out! haha 
i hope i dont get sick! i been eating choke garlic


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Workin my tail off in the garden bro.
> I don't think I will ever finsh rebuilding.
> Here is a couple pic's.
> 
> ...


I am envious of your set up there....... its only a matter of time before I catch up though 

Excellent job indeed!


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that butane honey oil looks just like the snots I'm blowing outta my nose good stuff Boss
> 
> ...I've been fighting the flu the past week and a half.


 *LOL, ewww, I was going to say the EXACT same thing. *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 19, 2009)

FlynLow said:


> i figured out how to subscribe to a thread! this one was at the top of my list for when i figured it out! haha
> i hope i dont get sick! i been eating choke garlic


 *Hey Flyn, LOL....all you have to do is post and you're subscribed.*
*Hey man, garlic is good for the immune system......go at it.*
*BTW Boss......BEAUTIFL BUDS. *


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank's everyone.
I just regained consiousness.
The bugger's are too srong.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Those are the most damn beautiful buggars I EVER did see, HAHAHA.*
*"Roll" on.....wait, that didn't sound right.*


----------



## doctorD (Oct 19, 2009)

Boss I tried to rep you but no go. Must psread it around some and I hate that. If I could Id rep you+2 for that grow and your setup. Very nice sir


----------



## k-town (Oct 19, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Boss I tried to rep you but no go. Must psread it around some and I hate that. If I could Id rep you+2 for that grow and your setup. Very nice sir


Yeah I tryed to give him some rep yesterday and told me the same apparently you have to rep 30 people before you can rep the same person again. It will be a long time before I rep 30 people, I don't go willy nilly giving people rep.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

Boss got Skills!!!


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 19, 2009)

haha ive never been a willy nilly rep giver myself. only the ones that really deserve it! haha 
All of you do. It brightens my day to read this thread. Thanks again Doc


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Boss got Skills!!!


For our enjoyment....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxfbdR-Aofk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

thx for kind words GG aka flynlow much appreciated


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 19, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thx for kind words GG aka flynlow much appreciated


 Cheeehouuu. Had a great day surfing on oahu =)


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 19, 2009)

sorry for the tripple post. i wanted to show off my ATF(alaskan thunderfuck) & White Widow & duckfot babies


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

bud porn always welcomed here


----------



## k-town (Oct 19, 2009)

I love this room, I come here to escape the drama when there is some on RIU. So peaceful in here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

hhahahaha, y'all better stop, you're making me blush LOL 
thx gang y'all rock!


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 19, 2009)

the Doctor G tends to bring the best people together. Stoked!


----------



## k-town (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah he does, the doc is the shizzle! Not trying make you blush there Dr. just keeping it real.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

thx gangenjoy the video 
[youtube]2Z2mpiz9DI4[/youtube]


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 19, 2009)

at first i was like NOOOOO not that song hahaa then it played the good one. lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2009)

I found these 2 gems on youtube just now enjoy 
[youtube]6LCB4Px6p2A[/youtube][youtube]QA3L-KiB4OE[/youtube]
it's fdd


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Dr G, just popped round to increase the peace. Always nice to read through the posts, enjoy the tunes, and check the bud,......... what more can one ask for?

And Bossman, nice nice nice, eh, and nice again. Flippin eck guv

See you later folks,

DST


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 20, 2009)

I second that K town.
And thanx for all the kind word's peep's. You are all too cool.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 20, 2009)

Doc how are you bro? I seem to be settling in at the new place slowly but surely . . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2009)

Been good NG, glad to hear you doing well, it's been awhile! Last time I heard from you, it didn't sound to good, glad to hear your fortune turn around

morning gang increase the peace


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 20, 2009)

Here are some pic's of the Veg room.
Pic 1 has my wife tending to them.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2009)

Lots of good form there Boss.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 20, 2009)

DST said:


> Lots of good form there Boss.


i second that. good stuff man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Zen, thx for the visit dude


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2009)

nIce pic,,, I mean pics Boss LOL


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 20, 2009)

Boss im gunna have to give you some rep for making your wife bend over for a grow room shot. If i could id rep you twice since you sure know how to maximize your space =)
mean setup


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 20, 2009)

not a problem bro, glad to stop by, it's good to just get out and stretch your legs a bit every now and then.


----------



## kkday (Oct 20, 2009)

Boss Your one very lucky guy, one dirty, but very lucky guy. Im a sucker for brunets but even more of a sucker for purple buds!! I'll + rep you when I get to my comp. You got a setup there brother!!! In all your rooms.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 20, 2009)

boss anychance you could lowwer your wifes pants a bit? maybe from a lowwer angle lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 20, 2009)

kkday said:


> Boss Your one very lucky guy, one dirty, but very lucky guy. Im a sucker for brunets but even more of a sucker for purple buds!! I'll + rep you when I get to my comp. You got a setup there brother!!! In all your rooms.


Thank's bro.\
She is loving all the comment's guy's.




chitownsmoking said:


> boss anychance you could lowwer your wifes pants a bit? maybe from a lowwer angle lol


You are just trying to get me yelled at by the lady's in hear..LMAO
I will work on it.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 20, 2009)

Tell her she is chitown approved!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 20, 2009)

hety buddy ... just poppin to to say hi and cast some positive energy ur way ... walking On! and walking Tall!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2009)

thx for the positive vibes Tahoe, postive vibes coming right back at ya!! ~Walk On and Walk Tall brother!
hahahaha,,,chi-town approved  sup playa!
and yup Boss, you sure are one lucky dude!! 

thx for the visits and views gang


----------



## Punatic (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought this was a personal GROW thread ? lets see the GROW !!!!!!
come on doc ya know you want to........


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 21, 2009)

lets see sum patience and sum manners respect mon not demand


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 21, 2009)

Docs updates are worth the wait. Patience is a virtue


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 21, 2009)

Punatic said:


> I thought this was a personal GROW thread ? lets see the GROW !!!!!!
> come on doc ya know you want to........


You thought wrong updates was tomorrow but just for you, I'll move it over a day and update Friday thank you for the visit, aloha


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 21, 2009)

new to the riu family stoping in the hawaiian thread saying mahalo to everyone on the aina rainy weather this week !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 21, 2009)

Aloha braddah, welcome to the RIU,  stick around bro, should have some juicy pics on Friday alohas

he who feels it,,, knows it


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Aloha braddah, welcome to the RIU,  stick around bro, should have some juicy pics on Friday alohas
> 
> he who feels it,,, knows it


shoots braH! i got some bud porn too ! im figure it out and post some


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 21, 2009)

Post em brah, I like see mahalos

Jah lives!


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Post em brah, I like see mahalos
> 
> Jah lives!


i trying to post em it wont let me upload the pics?


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 21, 2009)

pakalolothizz said:


> i trying to post em it wont let me upload the pics?


lol theres one


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 21, 2009)

What up all you cool ass peep's.
Here is some more Bud *porn *for you all.
I have the coolest wife.


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 21, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What up all you cool ass peep's.
> Here is some more Bud *porn *for you all.
> I have the coolest wife.



corn


----------



## doctorD (Oct 21, 2009)

pakalolothizz said:


> new to the riu family stoping in the hawaiian thread saying mahalo to everyone on the aina rainy weather this week !


Much aloha gald to have another


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 21, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Much aloha gald to have another



mahalo


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 21, 2009)

pakalolothizz said:


> mahalo


im trying to load pics and nothing shows whats the deal?


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 21, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What up all you cool ass peep's.
> Here is some more Bud *porn *for you all.
> I have the coolest wife.


That looks just wrong... upon viewing only the thumbnail... well, you figure out the rest.


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol boss nice job covering your wifes cookie with the cola. & welcome aboard pakalolothizz. Nice name


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 21, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What up all you cool ass peep's.
> Here is some more Bud *porn *for you all.
> I have the coolest wife.


 
hell the fuck yeah!!!!! plus rep!!!!! 15 times lol. nice bud/booty shot.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 21, 2009)

nice plant pakalolothizz

nice bud shot Boss!! Wowzers! Yeeehawww!  just for you Boss, updates on bud porn moved back to tomorrow
look for it, 4:20, hawaiian time


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice plant pakalolothizz
> 
> nice bud shot Boss!! Wowzers! Yeeehawww!  just for you Boss, updates on bud porn moved back to tomorrow
> look for it, 4:20, hawaiian time


 
lets see what ur wifes workin with flyin hawaain


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 21, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lets see what ur wifes workin with flyin hawaain


no wifey solo bird 
[youtube]GwpR2-9EvsQ[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 21, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no wifey solo bird
> [youtube]GwpR2-9EvsQ[/youtube]


 
then show us what ur working with???? lmao!!!!! show that pastey white british ass. lol i bet you got somewhat tan in the tropics. 


..... i was just kidding about showing ur ass dog dont be getting any bright ideas


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 22, 2009)

ill be waiting 4:20 hawaiian time, bong in hand rdy for the bud porn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> show that pastey white british ass.


 why do you keep thinking I'm british? LOL  I'm hawaiian Imua!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2009)

FlynLow said:


> ill be waiting 4:20 hawaiian time, bong in hand rdy for the bud porn


remember now, not necessarily 4:20 HI time, , , but 4:20 hawaiian timeLOL.....big diffference


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2009)

Hehe, this thread cracks me up.....Jimmy Soul has just pulled me right out of my hangover...thanks Doctor!


----------



## eyeco (Oct 22, 2009)

Well thats what happens when you dont get some of the Docs love for a few days not been in for a while and just read all the stuff i missed!, Bud porn, funny shit/ Chatin about our familys and kids, and one of the best whale tail pics i eva saw! lol (sweet bossman, my missus jealous of comments, she wants a go now but told her we get banned! lol), Hope you all fighting fit and happy and feelin the love from the uk all!. Not quite bud porn yet but it getting there in my grow, My 4 bubblegum from Resin Seeds All were male ( grew bigger balls than i got, feminized my ass! £35 up the poop shute) but the cheese is flying!. Winter proper kicked in round here it gray and wet so keep the sunny vibe from the islands coming Dr Greenhorn gunna get my lay and grass skirt on now and hula round my office! ( i so shud be working) 
Love ya all and be good!, if you cant be good be carefull!.


----------



## eyeco (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh and can anyone tell me why every time i try to upload avi pic it say upload failed?


----------



## cph (Oct 22, 2009)

eyeco said:


> Oh and can anyone tell me why every time i try to upload avi pic it say upload failed?


Is the picture to big? There are limits for avi pic size.

SUP DOC!!! Enjoy your day in paradise!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 22, 2009)

eyeco said:


> Oh and can anyone tell me why every time i try to upload avi pic it say upload failed?


You may need to resiz the pics. I have had the problem also. When I resize it to 800x600 it loads fine. I did try to resize a bunch at once and it didnt work. I had to do each one individually.


----------



## eyeco (Oct 22, 2009)

No 100 /60 pixels and it only 12k?


----------



## doctorD (Oct 22, 2009)

try this link it may help
https://www.rollitup.org/support/4579-posting-pics.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2009)

I like the pics eyeco, thx! I'll catch a wave just for you today

And morning gang! Updates in 12 hours and counting. mahalos for all the visits!

Jah Live!


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 22, 2009)

What up peep's.
Thank's for all the cool ass comment's.
Here are some bud pic's. Hold us over till doc post's up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome Boss, always coming thru and delivering during crunch time! you da man! Nice budporn as always Boss much alohas


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank's you Doc.
420 hawaiin time.LMAO


----------



## Punatic (Oct 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You thought wrong updates was tomorrow but just for you, I'll move it over a day and update Friday thank you for the visit, aloha


 
LOL I knew I was SPECIAL, and not just Cause I ride da SHORT bus


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 22, 2009)

eyeco said:


> Well thats what happens when you dont get some of the Docs love for a few days not been in for a while and just read all the stuff i missed!, Bud porn, funny shit/ Chatin about our familys and kids, and one of the best whale tail pics i eva saw! lol (sweet bossman, my missus jealous of comments, she wants a go now but told her we get banned! lol), Hope you all fighting fit and happy and feelin the love from the uk all!. Not quite bud porn yet but it getting there in my grow, My 4 bubblegum from Resin Seeds All were male ( grew bigger balls than i got, feminized my ass! £35 up the poop shute) but the cheese is flying!. Winter proper kicked in round here it gray and wet so keep the sunny vibe from the islands coming Dr Greenhorn gunna get my lay and grass skirt on now and hula round my office! ( i so shud be working)
> Love ya all and be good!, if you cant be good be carefull!.


its called a LEI but you can get a LAY from wearing one when your onda town. but its gotta be the authentic hawaiian royalty leis i cant think of the hawaiian word but its the all green one wrapped all nuts, anyone know wat i talkn bout? Anyway...im high, as you can tell... but i wanted to say nice setup & ask if thats a 400W light or ? 
shoots den


----------



## kkday (Oct 22, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What up all you cool ass peep's.
> Here is some more Bud *porn *for you all.
> I have the coolest wife.


Mean da kakio!!! Lol (only Hawaiians know lol) that's what I'm talking about boss when I say your lucky, if only my wife shit krip buds like that!! Lucky guy you! What does she eat? She got a sisster? lmao. Nice boss tell the wifey thank u very much, she's a good sport.


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 22, 2009)

kkday said:


> Mean da kakio!!! Lol (only Hawaiians know lol) that's what I'm talking about boss when I say your lucky, if only my wife shit krip buds like that!! Lucky guy you! What does she eat? She got a sisster? lmao. Nice boss tell the wifey thank u very much, she's a good sport.


the weather today is so nails


----------



## kkday (Oct 22, 2009)

I never did get that saying "so nails"

what's everyone going to be for halloween??? I'm going to be a Micronesian, gold tooth and all. Nice


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 22, 2009)

kkday said:


> I never did get that saying "so nails"
> 
> what's everyone going to be for halloween??? I'm going to be a Micronesian, gold tooth and all. Nice


lol ima be a moke like always !


----------



## eyeco (Oct 22, 2009)

i had a feeling i got that bit wrong! still my spelling so bad anyway hoped no one would notice. nice buds boss and u got plans 4 that vw?. hope thw waves good dr. and yea its a 400w flynflo n thanx fella.


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 22, 2009)

well its 14 past 4:20 hawaiian time & im stoned and betrayed......
nah, nah 
stoked to see da progress though. hopefully ur snappin away by now atleast haha 
but then again your probably gunna pull the "im not late, im on hawaiian time" haha beat you to it!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 22, 2009)

nahh he said friday mon relax and take anotha hit one love


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> remember now, not necessarily 4:20 HI time, , , but 4:20 hawaiian timeLOL.....big diffference


He moved em up a day just for the bossman!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

easy on my boy Highfly, he's one of my favorite viewers, and easy with the word haole,,,, I'm part haole myself,*hapa haole*,,, people might take it the wrong way spread the aloha, you're on center stage......sorry for that gang

pics coming up, Jah Live


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

okay, so we only checked out only 1 site today. we added 4 more of the ke'ahi strain and watered the rest of the plants. things are starting to come along  also the last time we checked the crops, kkday broke a branch when I turned my back....., take my eyes of the dude for just a second and look what happens LOL
anyways, kkday dried the bud and rolled a J with it. I smoked it and it was some bomb ass shit! stoney stuff! had a good taste and smell to it too,,, good job kkday! shits only gonna get more stoney and more stoney! 
the rest of the pics will be in kkdays journal,,,,alohas!


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> easy on my boy Highfly, he's one of my favorite viewers, and easy with the word haole,,,, I'm part haole myself,*hapa haole*,,, people might take it the wrong way spread the aloha, you're on center stage......sorry for that gang
> 
> pics coming up, Jah Live


haha im haole too. full haole. =) sorry if i offended anyone i come in . i myself take no offense to the word because it is missued... haole actually means without spirit not white but being born and raised on the islands i laugh when i hear it being misused by the hawaiians themselves. anywho...my bad & i will be more silent & fly lower then i have been haha
very nice buds u guys go there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah, ha= breath,,, a'ole= no,,, ha'ole = no breath, or no spirit. foreigner to the islands,,, from there, it's been taken out of context and misused and abused ....and flyin,,it's all in the way the word is used too, haole boy LOL 
one love


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice pics Doc, that Sativa reminds me of my English teacher from back in the day, Miss Aitcheson, A real wet dream I'll tell ya!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

DST said:


> Nice pics Doc, that Sativa reminds me of my English teacher from back in the day, Miss Aitcheson, A real wet dream I'll tell ya!!!!


 heheheh thx for visits, but I think your pics are nicer check this journal out gang, awesome pics and a tight journal in general,,, DST is growing diamonds, his plants sparkle!!!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/242611-headband-og-kush-grow-lst.html


----------



## kkday (Oct 23, 2009)

There's haoles and there's stupid haoles. Everyone knows the difference.


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Dr. G. & All. Whatta ya think Dr. G., got room for another gal and total noooob to boot? Too much hate and discontent every where else. Feels like family here, like I&#8217;ve finally found the place I belong, ya know what I mean? Can&#8217;t believe I finally made it all the way to the end! What a ride!! And it only took me three nights to do it too! Lololol S&#8217;pose if I didn&#8217;t have to stop for each set of pix, vids and tunes along the way I might have been able to make it sooner? Lol But, hey, no prob, between the Fibro, the PTSD and the insomnia I was awake anyway, all the pharmaceuticals they throw at me only takes the raw edge off (sometimes) and rip up my guts (every time) so at least I&#8217;ve had some good reading to keep me company even if I always seem to manage to get here after everyone has left even though I&#8217;m geographically somewhere in the middle of you all. The only meds that are around are ditch weed (YUK) at top bud prices and all that does is make my head pound worse than it already does. Funny, got my green card for a state that has no authorized dispensaries, so I came to the best place to learn and found you all. So it&#8217;s all good, now. Walk the Red Path all, and remember, it has never been about the destination, it has always been about the journey. Oh yeah. DUHHH&#8230; Did I neglect to mention Drain Bamaged as well (obviously)? Lolol I&#8217;m subscribed. 

CR


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 23, 2009)

what up doc! is that a pure sativa? oh my God. everybody is so stuck on indicas for the fast finish, that pretty much that is all that is available. man the last time i had some PURE sativa was like back in '98. those were some real "High Times". looks like a pretty ok yield, but with sativas the lower yield is made up with by having a higher potency. i think, don't qoute me. and hey next time you and your boy are out on the trail you tell him "five paces ahead, with your hands in your pockets".


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

Heheheh, yeah, pure sativa thx for the visit Zen

and yes CherokeeRose, always room for one more. Also being that you're a Gal, you get to sit in the front row with the rest of the ladies ...3 days huh, not bad! Not bad at all woulda took me 3 weeks!! LOL thx for reading thru the whole thread rose, you just became one of my favorite viewers! +rep too youAnd welcome to the RIU.

aloha gang! And increase the peace!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> heheheh thx for visits, but I think your pics are nicer check this journal out gang, awesome pics and a tight journal in general,,, DST is growing diamonds, his plants sparkle!!!
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/242611-headband-og-kush-grow-lst.html


Thanks for the nice words Doc, but I agree with Zen, man the sativa, yum yum. They just look like elegant high class women...just like miss A  Peace all, have a good weekend DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

mOrning diamond grower heheheh


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> Mean da kakio!!! Lol (only Hawaiians know lol) that's what I'm talking about boss when I say your lucky, if only my wife shit krip buds like that!! Lucky guy you! What does she eat? She got a sisster? lmao. Nice boss tell the wifey thank u very much, she's a good sport.


Thank's KKDAY.
She really is cool peep's.
You will meet her. We ae hopingo come out there next year.



eyeco said:


> i had a feeling i got that bit wrong! still my spelling so bad anyway hoped no one would notice. nice buds boss and u got plans 4 that vw?. hope thw waves good dr. and yea its a 400w flynflo n thanx fella.


Thank's eyeco.
Yes I have plan's for all 4 of my VW's.


What up everyone.
I got to get grooming. 2 and a half Erkles comin down today. And 1 Bubblegum.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

Morning Boss! Good to see ya! Positive vibrations to you buddy, I'm gonna hit the beachI know, hard workLOL
enjoy your day y'all,,,,,I will

Jah Live!


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Morning Boss! Good to see ya! Positive vibrations to you buddy, I'm gonna hit the beachI know, hard workLOL
> enjoy your day y'all,,,,,I will
> 
> Jah Live!


sounds like the weekend started


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello DST and Zen Master. Good to see ya. +rep for u Dr.G


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 23, 2009)

well i guess there is a difference between flyin high and flyin low but izzzz alll goood digin da pics doc AND ITZ FINNALY DA WEEKEND LETS GET TOGETHER AND FEEL ALRIGHT ONE LOVE


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

That's funny highfly LOL

the weekend is here!! Yeehawww!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 23, 2009)

HEY ONE OF MY PLANTS IS AT 80% RED hairs?????this after 23 days flowerin'...is it possible for 23 days to finish a plant out??? ive never seen that???


----------



## kkday (Oct 23, 2009)

Boss you guys shuld, we will take you guys to swim with wild dolphins and stuff. It's pritty cool. Maybe hike to a water fall and jump rock. Take your wife to the beach to poke hinalea, u guys will have fun.


----------



## kkday (Oct 23, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> HEY ONE OF MY PLANTS IS AT 80% RED hairs?????this after 23 days flowerin'...is it possible for 23 days to finish a plant out??? ive never seen that???


Nope, some times heavy nutes does that.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 23, 2009)

ty kk your shit is looking dooooope as a beeatch!!!ice ponds would be a good hike for boss i believe...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 23, 2009)

so back off the nutes or what they are not burning or anything...


----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you guys mean for her to grow like this? {LST}

She looks a lot like mine did, with the fingers sticking up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

Nah, that's just the strain, typical of a sativa thx for visits everyone!
Aloha cph!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry cph, thought you was talking about the foxtails,,,, I guess you could say it was LST'd a little


----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sorry cph, thought you was talking about the foxtails,,,, I guess you could say it was LST'd a little


By foxtails I think you mean this long skinny sativa leafs that are partialy covered in crystals!!

How was the beach?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

The beach is hot! Good thing for the ocean

the branches on the sativa were so weak and lanky that when the buds started to put on weight, the plant LST,d itself 
alohas! It's hot, I gotta get back to work and jump in the water! LOL


----------



## kkday (Oct 23, 2009)

Lorenzo no not really maybe a little. A good way to use nutes in soil is to go 1/4 strength on one feeding then 1/2 the next the full after that then back down to 1/4 then half then full again and see how she likes it. Adjust to how she reacts, like our sativa just wants full heavy nutes on every watering!!! You gotta feel it out cuz the soil sponges the nutes and it might build up if the plants not using it. 

CPH. No the weight makes it hang over where we gotta tie all the branches up so they don't touch the ground. But if they didn't do that I wuld tie it down so it wuld do that for yeild.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

Kkday, you working still yet? Poor thing the ocean is nice you know

that's allright, you only get 2 more hrs left aloha!!! LOL
don't work to hard


----------



## kkday (Oct 23, 2009)

Our poor sativas frame work can't hold her weight.


----------



## cph (Oct 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> The beach is hot! Good thing for the ocean
> 
> the branches on the sativa were so weak and lanky that when the buds started to put on weight, the plant LST,d itself
> alohas! It's hot, I gotta get back to work and jump in the water! LOL


Enjoy the water. It was 45 and rainy today. The sun is gone already..



kkday said:


> Lorenzo no not really maybe a little. A good way to use nutes in soil is to go 1/4 strength on one feeding then 1/2 the next the full after that then back down to 1/4 then half then full again and see how she likes it. Adjust to how she reacts, like our sativa just wants full heavy nutes on every watering!!! You gotta feel it out cuz the soil sponges the nutes and it might build up if the plants not using it.
> 
> CPH. No the weight makes it hang over where we gotta tie all the branches up so they don't touch the ground. But if they didn't do that I wuld tie it down so it wuld do that for yeild.


That makes since. Good luck with your grow!


----------



## kkday (Oct 23, 2009)

Hour 20 incounting. I'm going to play on my phone for the rest of the day. Lol my boss is a coke head and todays payday so he's cool.


----------



## kkday (Oct 23, 2009)

I love the cold! And rain! Makes you wanna relax drink coco and eat butter and soda crackers


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> I love the cold! And rain! Makes you wanna relax drink coco and eat butter and soda crackers


 
arent you hawaiin??? wtf do you know about the cold? lol you wanna see cold come to chicago in january. 30 below is cold!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> Boss you guys shuld, we will take you guys to swim with wild dolphins and stuff. It's pritty cool. Maybe hike to a water fall and jump rock. Take your wife to the beach to poke hinalea, u guys will have fun.


Thanx KKday.

We look forward to it. I love jump rock's. We have a spot called monkey canyon.
Dolphin's sound awesome.
Take it easy bro.


----------



## Punatic (Oct 23, 2009)

Your Widow is looking NICE Doc, Who's that sativa "ke'ahi" ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

Nah, the sativa , I believe, is a super silver haze, the indicas is kkdays bagseed called ke'ahi. The widows are at our other grow site, still vegging. Not sure when we will check that site. The waterings there are far and few in between, and I'd like to keep it that way the coco coir is holding water good so far, but it's still establishing roots, so it will drink more down the line...anyways the widows came from kkday and it's 60/40 sativa.. So we will see how it does this short season.

Jah Live


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 23, 2009)

whelp temptation got the better of me this evening,got laid off this morning cut a third of a plant ...incredible so far and im baking some thirteen g brownies...


----------



## doctorD (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Doc, things are looking good. You two are doing a great job with the mauka grows. I dont know how you guts do it. Its alot of work hiking around this rock. I love to hike and do often but I cant imagine hauling soil water ect. Keep it up brother


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 23, 2009)

thx for the kind words, much appreciated DocD


----------



## kkday (Oct 23, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> arent you hawaiin??? wtf do you know about the cold? lol you wanna see cold come to chicago in january. 30 below is cold!!!


No brotha that's freezing, 45 is nice. 50 is perfect. 



Hey boss I'll even let you water our plants! Lmao

hey doc we gotta another water mule^^^^^^ lol


----------



## doctorD (Oct 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> hey doc we gotta another water mule^^^^^^ lol


Im not volunteering lol. ill watch the car if ya want.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> No brotha that's freezing, 45 is nice. 50 is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2009)

This is for you boys from the beach, a weed sand castle.....







Anyone spot the beans?



DST


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 24, 2009)

What up peep's.
Where is everyone?
Well I just finished gardening.
I am taking the family to see Where the wild thing's are.
So I figured I should have a nutrisous breakfast. See Pic's.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 24, 2009)

boss are you a profesional nutritionist???lmao!!!wow those brownies had me walking into wall evry time is woke up last night.they were a blast...i gotta find more pot recipies!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 24, 2009)

That's good shit I love making edibles.
I like to see how potent I can make them. And still not tatste the herb.
I try to make them so you would not even know it's in there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2009)

morning gang! thx for visits! went out last night, had some fun ,,,,but talk about blame it on the alcohol,,,, just laying low this morning, trying to recover....
[youtube]2Jw24LbeV-w[/youtube]
.....what happpens at the club stays at the club.... LOL , aloha gang, have an awesome day


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 24, 2009)

lol doc you should perscribe yourself some of these brownies i wish i could hand you a couple,they would rid you of any pain as well as make you slightly retarded...hows the waves been???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 24, 2009)

waves been small, but beats working anyday


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 24, 2009)

that it does...that it does...hey kkday that helps immensley!!!do you think i should at least do a couple h20 waterings to flush a little first???i only harvested 1/3 of a plant and wet i got 20 grams,not to bad for all the work of dancing with the location of those fuckers...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 24, 2009)

cfl's that is!!!


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 24, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> cfl's that is!!!


----------



## kkday (Oct 24, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> that it does...that it does...hey kkday that helps immensley!!!do you think i should at least do a couple h20 waterings to flush a little first???i only harvested 1/3 of a plant and wet i got 20 grams,not to bad for all the work of dancing with the location of those fuckers...


If I had the luxury every 3 weeks I wuld flush. 20 grams wet, shuld be about 4.8 dry pritty good. Smoke for a couple days.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 25, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What up peep's.
> Where is everyone?
> Well I just finished gardening.
> I am taking the family to see Where the wild thing's are.
> So I figured I should have a nutrisous breakfast. See Pic's.


 *Shrooms, ahh.....nice. Given the opportunity and the right circumstances/environment, I'd be having fun talking shit about how beautiful my boobs are, hehe.*
*Can I swear I'll never do them again?*
*Nope. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Shrooms, ahh.....nice. Given the opportunity and the right circumstances/environment, I'd be having fun talking shit about how beautiful my boobs are, hehe.*
> *Can I swear I'll never do them again?*
> *Nope. *


 wanna do some shrooms with me then, Babs? LOL


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 25, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Shrooms, ahh.....nice. Given the opportunity and the right circumstances/environment, I'd be having fun talking shit about how beautiful my boobs are, hehe.*
> *Can I swear I'll never do them again?*
> *Nope. *


!pakalolo


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

the real mindbenders...... Gold cap blue cap mix of cubensis....

I remember walking to the liquor store at the end of the street at 5 in the morning right when they openned peaking off a 1/4 of some Dank shrooms...... laughing at the guy at the counter, the displays, the soda case fridge thingy, the guy that worked there again, apologizing for laughing while laughing, looking at my buddy doing exactly the same thing and we looked at each other and laughed the whole way home.....

I think we laughed for a total of about 5 or 6 hrs solid that night


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wanna do some shrooms with me then, Babs? LOL


 *Hehe, question is.....are the circumstances right?*
*I don't just go exhibiting my tities to any one, yanno? *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 25, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> the real mindbenders...... Gold cap blue cap mix of cubensis....
> 
> I remember walking to the liquor store at the end of the street at 5 in the morning right when they openned peaking off a 1/4 of some Dank shrooms...... laughing at the guy at the counter, the displays, the soda case fridge thingy, the guy that worked there again, apologizing for laughing while laughing, looking at my buddy doing exactly the same thing and we looked at each other and laughed the whole way home.....
> 
> I think we laughed for a total of about 5 or 6 hrs solid that night


* Yeah TLD, laughing and mesmerizing at all the simplicities......LOL, I thought the red lights were something to behold too. The color red had an entirely different vision to me shrooming.*
*But, for the most part, I was mesmerized by the beauty of my boobs(as was my significant other at the time), HAHHAHA.*
*As I see it now, it was an awakening. *


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

to your boobs? Sounds like one hell of an awakening 

I watched "What dreams May Come" with Robin Williams...... Trip and a half there  fuckin blitzed


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 25, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> to your boobs? Sounds like one hell of an awakening
> 
> I watched "What dreams May Come" with Robin Williams...... Trip and a half there  fuckin blitzed


*Oh, seriously, you'd be amazed at the possible awakening to the boobs being "aight" and even possibly better than, from a womans prospective.....I'll have to watch the film one day. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I watched "What dreams May Come" with Robin Williams...... Trip and a half there  fuckin blitzed


it's a trip without the shrooms! I saw that too, sober! LOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 25, 2009)

Good morning peep's.
Well they were not my type of shroom's.
They were a total body high. Felt like I was on on a dozen muscle relaxer's.
I do not like muscle relaxer's.
I prefer the visual's. So I will be passing them to someone that like's that.
Bab's see how amazing you thought you're booby's were.
That's how guy's alway's feel about booby's. They are magical. And delicous.LMAO.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 25, 2009)

*LOL Boss.....morning. *
*Now, you know when I get on that topic, it's because I've exceeded the 2 glasses of wine rule.*
*Oh yeah, I GET men, to a point.*
*There's nothing more entertaining than watching a man in a strip club, throwing his hard-earned money in a g-string at every turn.*
*I don't mean to insult you guys, but um.....damn, think about it, LOL. You've been had "by the boobs."*
*The power a beautiful woman holds over a man with only a glance at times has never ceased to amaze me. Trust me, i know how "taken in" you men get with the "appearance."*
*Yeah, I'm glad I had that experience to be honest.*
*We women are hard on ourselves. It's all mens fault, just so you know, LOL...j/k.*
*We find fault with every inch of our bodies, no matter what we may be blessed with.*
*That was the first time I just let go and loved my body just for every inch of it being what it was and not for what I thought it should be.*
*I'd be disappointed too if I felt like I was on relaxants. I'm with you..hate that kind of feeling.*
*Shrooms are FUN.*
*I'd love to have a weekend free from responsibility and trip. I haven't done shrooms in YEARS.*
*I don't think I'd trust doing them now. Let's just say I'd have to know who grew them.*


----------



## doctorD (Oct 25, 2009)

if your in hawaii let me know we can go to the north shore and pick them ourself


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 25, 2009)

*lol, that would be SO cool....and I need a vacation. It sucks that I've never been there. I'm afraid I'd love it too much to come back home. The cost of living there would probably shock me. *
*Ahh, but yes....I can see myself on the sand, tripping on shrooms.....frolicking nude along the beach, laughing, taking in the beauty of it all.*
*I'll just have to make sure it's a secluded part of the beach, lol. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Good morning peep's.
> Well they were not my type of shroom's.
> They were a total body high. Felt like I was on on a dozen muscle relaxer's.
> I do not like muscle relaxer's.
> ...


ROFLMAO!  word on the boobies!LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

Like I was saying earlier Babs, we gotta do shrooms together!  LOL

morning gang


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 25, 2009)

I women are the one's that are hard on each other.
And I thank the stripper's I have dated. They opened my eye's to strip club's.
Once you walk in the door. You are just a buck.
I am still a child when I see booby's. It's alway's like the first time.
And I do not like the fake booby's. I would play with a blow up doll if I wanted that.LMAO.
Everyone take care. And grow safe.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I women are the one's that are hard on each other.
> And I thank the stripper's I have dated. They opened my eye's to strip club's.
> Once you walk in the door. You are just a buck.
> I am still a child when I see booby's. It's alway's like the first time.
> ...


i'm a man when it comes to boobs. real are where its at.

farts, i'm totally a child. i will never officially be old or mature enough to think a fart is not funny.


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 25, 2009)

captain chronizzle said:


> i'm a man when it comes to boobs. real are where its at.
> 
> farts, i'm totally a child. i will never officially be old or mature enough to think a fart is not funny.


God,boobies,mushrooms,organic herb=what i live for. & doc D be careful pickin mush on the north, lets just say hooligans fight over the cow patties, from what ive seen @ kualoa ranch & the various ns spots. Bring a few nugs inda pocket, that should keep the hooligans at bay
Aloha bradahz & sistaz


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 25, 2009)

hey dr d can you still pickkk em behind straight up surf shop in kailua????


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 25, 2009)

greetings and stoner salutations to DrG .... the world continues to spin, but my path remains stable within the vortex. The steps take longer, seeking an immovable object to lend support, a greater diligence to surefootedness, but the path remains. One foot in front of the other. Walk on faith. Trust in Love. One Love. DrG rocks!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for your presence and the positive vibe you bring! always a pleasure, One Love buddy


love to see your Avi too!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 25, 2009)

sorry all my picking spots are private.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 25, 2009)

doctorD said:


> sorry all my picking spots are private.


 smart man

and I wouldn't give my bud away to hooligans, no way! I just beat em down with love,, or if they no deserve love,,I just give em one stink eye, that usually works! LOL


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 25, 2009)

no problem i left in 91 i come and go 4 work sometimes but i used to pick thre w a buddy karna...sorry....good to eat then go surf!!!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 25, 2009)

no harm in asking. plus I wouldnt need to give any bud away. I smoke freely with people and even with the really tough looking local guy has always been cool with me. I have not had any problems with people here. I guess growing up in Hilo then 20 years living in Chicago has helped me to, one fit in with the locals knowing and respecting and even embracing the local culture, two Chicago for 20 years has taught me the street smarts to hold my own if I need to.


----------



## kkday (Oct 26, 2009)

Bra I used to shroom kualoa at least 3-4 days a week from July-feb before school, all threw high school. It's been YEARS just like babs. I didn't even know you could grow them to the extent that they do!! We used to scoop old cow pattys that you culd see the spores were going to pop threw soon and take a load of shit home, throw the shit in a black trash bag, mist it with water a liittle, fill it with air and tie the bag then just leave it in the sun. Talking FAT caps cuzin. Damn now I like trip!!

I never had problems with other shroomers in the feilds I used to talk to them tell them were we have been already and ask where they have been. Always love up there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2009)

hey kkday, you must have been one of the hooligans then! Lmao

almost forgot, updates on site 2 tomorrow gang


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 26, 2009)

kkday said:


> Bra I used to shroom kualoa at least 3-4 days a week from July-feb before school, all threw high school. It's been YEARS just like babs. I didn't even know you could grow them to the extent that they do!! We used to scoop old cow pattys that you culd see the spores were going to pop threw soon and take a load of shit home, throw the shit in a black trash bag, mist it with water a liittle, fill it with air and tie the bag then just leave it in the sun. Talking FAT caps cuzin. Damn now I like trip!!
> 
> I never had problems with other shroomers in the feilds I used to talk to them tell them were we have been already and ask where they have been. Always love up there


maaaaan i herd there are no psilocybe cubensis that grow naturally in hawaii and cubes is what most people think of when the visualize shrooms, but there are plenty of more potent mushrooms in hawaii containing even more amount of the actual drug like 4 times the psilobin has cubes!!! some examples are like copelandia cyanescens that will kick your dick in the dirt if you eat like a gram and a half dry


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2009)

kick your dick in the dirt? Lmao!  
what took you so long, I knew sooner or later you would chime in when we were on the subject of shrooms heheheheh


----------



## chitownsmoking (Oct 26, 2009)

yessss shrooms are fun


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2009)

Shrooms, seem to have missed the chat here.... (that's what I get for living in the wrong part of the world.)

In Scotland we get Liberty Caps, them things are super graphical, good visuals and pull a smile across your face that would make you think you were getting a face tuck!! Just past the season of loads of people walking around hunched over in cow fields with plastic bags - hilarious. And the police can do nothing...unless you dry them. Here's a pipe that my boat mechanic bud put together...


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 26, 2009)

sick shroom pipe. well lucky for you guys to not have any problems. i know everyone on here must be a 6'5 moke...all i was tryn fo say was be careful. ive heard of people getting chased by guys trying to lasso them(ns spot) and also several guys mobbing people as they were getting back to their cars at kualoa. hope the love still flows the next time your out there. but be safe no matter how moke u are. haha


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 26, 2009)

kk we used to pick at kualoas go surf there or crouching lions the go school...ahhhh the days!!!lol...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 26, 2009)

flyn you speak da truuuuth...lmfaorofl...ahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## doctorD (Oct 26, 2009)

always good to be safe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2009)

nice pipe DST, sweet!! thx for visits gang! ,,,,,and it's not luck flyn, it's called spreading the aloha, be cool, people will be cool to you,, it's called the laws of attraction try it sometime and you don't have to be a 6'5" moke either, just respect and you earn respect,,,,you sure you was born and raised in HI?
and another thing, you should never pick on private property unless you have permission. that's why it's private property


----------



## FlynLow (Oct 26, 2009)

Im sure i was born & raised here & im sure they were showing aloha but watevz ill stay in my thread. I no stay where i not welcome


----------



## kkday (Oct 26, 2009)

See doc "everybody knows the difference"

I remember those guys on horse back and in a 2wd Nissan p/up chassing us out but that was property owners, I never whaited for them to hear what they had to say, I was out of there!!! You gotta hide your car down some ways. We used to skate from the car or park by the art store.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL 

Updates tonite gang! Lmao again and again!


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 26, 2009)

hey babe, this one is for you. ro is here and we burning and thought we would send you a song. aloha aunty
[youtube]Aac1uIdmcw8[/youtube]
worng journel,sorry.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Why? *
*Aren't other threads filled with enough of that? *


----------



## JahRoots (Oct 26, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> hey babe, this one is for you. ro is here and we burning and thought we would send you a song. aloha aunty
> [youtube]Aac1uIdmcw8[/youtube]
> worng journel,sorry.


WOW Lehua! Thank for sharing. That song made my night!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Why? *
> *Aren't other threads filled with enough of that? *


why what? 

hey aunty, I think you meant to post in kkdays thread! that's allright, blame it on the herbLOL

here is the pics, not much action, just some whitewidows vegging outdoors. we didn't even have to water today, but we are using liquid nutes on this run so we gave them more water along with a heavy dose of nutes. we are still trying to figure out how much nutes these ww can or cannot handle.. so far so good, the plants showed a little yellowing so we gave heavy N. actually heavy everything, even superthrive. they also are stretching, but thats to be expected growing in HI at this time of year, sun is not out very long and the sun is weaker and lower in the sky at this time of year, and its only gonna get shorter and weaker till the winter solstice. also we will leave this site alone for awhile, between 14-21 days, since the coco is holding water so well...like I said, pics not very interesting right now. but we are gonna check the other site tomorrow so tomorrows pics will be much more pleasing to the eye..........

aloha and thx for visits......glory to Jah
[youtube]wFDXYjH2epU[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 27, 2009)

WARNING!!!! CrackerJax has been seen approaching the Hawaiian islands!!

Duck & Cover!! REP BombS will be incoming!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

I missed you Cracker!!! glad you still sticking around means alot


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll do a bit of catch up before I start handing out the candy...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL,, I noticed you been handing out a LOT of candy lately.... 

come back now...... budporn tomorrow and happy halloween..........out.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 27, 2009)

6 am got up to water and my jaw is murder,oh i turned 39 0n sunday,wow the years roll by...


----------



## doctorD (Oct 27, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> 6 am got up to water and my jaw is murder,oh i turned 39 0n sunday,wow the years roll by...


tell me about it. I just hit the big 4o a week ago.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 27, 2009)

we some old bruddahs eh???i never thought id say that,never...not 2 b a goon but wut did 40 feel like???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 27, 2009)

hey since my nuteds turned my hairs red when will my girls b done???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

Just a little rant....

It's funny how people put soo much faith in a little piece of "blue paper" here in HI.... I can tell you right now being a mary med patient here in HI means jackshit!!!! How do I come to that conclusion???? Well, last year my boys mom got into some trouble, so CPS took the boys away from her. I went to get my kids. They, CPS, made me take a piss test. For what, I don't know, I did nothing wrong. When results came back, I tested positive for marijuana. I have the Mary med card. They didn't give a rats ass about it!!!! They took the kids away from me and told me I was an endangerment to my children!!! WTF? The most fucked up thing about it is they gave my boys back to the mother, who was the one who got us in this mess in the first place! Till thus very day,the only way I can see my 2 boys is through supervised visits!!! Talk about the system being fucked up! And I said this before, we are registering with narcotics enforcement division,,, I would have never gotten my card if I knew all this before hand...

End of rant....... So moral of story, Fuck the System


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Just a little rant....
> 
> It's funny how people put soo much faith in a little piece of "blue paper" here in HI.... I can tell you right now being a mary med patient here in HI means jackshit!!!! How do I come to that conclusion???? Well, last year my boys mom got into some trouble, so CPS took the boys away from her. I went to get my kids. They, CPS, made me take a piss test. For what, I don't know, I did nothing wrong. When results came back, I tested positive for marijuana. I have the Mary med card. They didn't give a rats ass about it!!!! They took the kids away from me and told me I was an endangerment to my children!!! WTF? The most fucked up thing about it is they gave my boys back to the mother, who was the one who got us in this mess in the first place! Till thus very day,the only way I can see my 2 boys is through supervised visits!!! Talk about the system being fucked up! And I said this before, we are registering with narcotics enforcement division,,, I would have never gotten my card if I knew all this before hand...
> 
> End of rant....... So moral of story, Fuck the System


 
Sucks getting caught up in the system, because the system lacks any common sense, and the CPS is run by social elitist lesbians. Not that that's wrong lol  

The courts have probably destroyed as many families - in their ignorance - as they claim to have saved.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah man, this med law in HI is bogus! Can't even wipe my ass with the "blue paper" that they call a Med Card,,, it's to small.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 27, 2009)

Doc.
That is some f*&cked up sh^&.
I would have a hard time not taking them to mexico.
CPS need's to be dismantled. 
I am glad they are atleast back with there mother. 
I am very saddened for you. That is my only worry with growing.
I will toke one down for you bro.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 27, 2009)

wow doc that is just another example of the us of a fucking over its citizens...i have a story but hoestly it would break my promise to you,lol,so just understand these judges and bearocrats believe no matter how fucked up they r the woman has the pull.and this comes from a story witha drug and alcohol riddled woman who hit and ran on a man with a family killed him and now has custody in a half-way house.nice enviorment id say...good luck to you and all who suffer at the hands of cps...


----------



## doctorD (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow doc thats a hard situation. I do agree the card is wirth very little. Hell the laws are imposable to comply with. How can I stay under the 3oz limit but be able to have 7 plants? I get 3oz from one plant. so what I guess I just make cookies or something with the rest?


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Just a little rant....
> 
> It's funny how people put soo much faith in a little piece of "blue paper" here in HI.... I can tell you right now being a mary med patient here in HI means jackshit!!!! How do I come to that conclusion???? Well, last year my boys mom got into some trouble, so CPS took the boys away from her. I went to get my kids. They, CPS, made me take a piss test. For what, I don't know, I did nothing wrong. When results came back, I tested positive for marijuana. I have the Mary med card. They didn't give a rats ass about it!!!! They took the kids away from me and told me I was an endangerment to my children!!! WTF? The most fucked up thing about it is they gave my boys back to the mother, who was the one who got us in this mess in the first place! Till thus very day,the only way I can see my 2 boys is through supervised visits!!! Talk about the system being fucked up! And I said this before, we are registering with narcotics enforcement division,,, I would have never gotten my card if I knew all this before hand...
> 
> End of rant....... So moral of story, Fuck the System


I wish I could say this is surprising, but sadly it's not. I would have started growing sooner, but my younger son was still a minor, and had been into some trouble of his own... trouble for which I was paying the highest price, given the most scrutiny... of course the parents are always to blame.  I wasn't going to risk being accused of being a "bad example" to my kid, much less a danger. MMJ status or not. Now that both of my kids are legally adults, I only have to worry about myself, and of course anyone living with me. But not the "welfare" of my children perceived by others who don't know a thing about me or how I raised my kids.

In 1995, I was in a severe bipolar relapse, and was nonfunctionally depressed. So I voluntarily checked into a psyche ward, in the hopes of getting some help... I was much more concerned for my boys than I was for myself, and knew that I had to get some help in order to be able to give them the care they needed. I went in there completely lucid and more than cooperative. The hospital's psyche doc decided to put me on a myriad of meds, to which I had an extreme paradoxical reaction (which is purported to be quite common with bipolars). I flew from depression to full-blown mania within hours. I quickly became angry and paranoid, soley due to the meds with which they'd snowed me... I'd never been in a state like that before. My mom and my own psyche doc kept getting on the hospital's staff, insisting that this wasn't me... it was the meds, and they needed to take me off of them immediately. Of course they didn't, because they knew me better than I, my family, and my own pdoc did.  Eight days into this hell, my pdoc signed me out of there AMA. The social worker on staff there took it upon herself to decide that I was a danger to my boys, and informed my mom (who was caring for them during this) that if they went home with me, CPS would be coming to my house to take them away and put them in foster care, and that my mom be smart to just keep them with her, because "possession is 9/10 of the law" and all that jazz. (My uncle and his kids lived with my mom, and she'd have had hell getting my boys out of the system because her brother lived with her and might molest my boys, dontcha know.) My mom raised my boys for the next five years... never mind that when I got out of there, my pdoc took me off of those meds and got me back to myself in no time... in remission and more than able to take great care of myself and my sons. I went into the hospital in order to be the best mom I could be for my kids, and my kids were taken away from me for it. After five years of this, we went to court to make me their legal guardian again... my mom was the one telling the court what B.S. it all was, and that my boys belonged with their mom, not their grandma.

I learned when I was 24 yrs. old not to trust the system. If I'd been a hooker working the nastiest streets thinkable to support my ability to jam a needle in my arm several times a day while leaving my kids alone in some moldy so-called home, my kids would have been given back to me within a month or so of testing clean... all in the name of keeping families together, while they simultaneously tear apart families that are far from dangers to the children. My older son went through severe abandonment issues for years which resulted in him being extremely angry at me, and our relationship suffered for it. It's only been the last six months or so that he's started letting himself get close to me a bit, and still it's only a bit. After my ex-husband being deployed to Iraq in 1990/91 and our subsequent divorce, what CPS did was the last straw for my son, and he hasn't been able to trust that people will stay in his life since. Meanwhile, I went through years of guilt, believing that I indeed must have been a "bad" mother, and feeling myself that I'd abandoned my kids... never mind that I was there 5-4 days of the week, and had complete "control" over the decision making on their behalf, etc. (My mom was just as pissed about this as me; they physically lived with her, but she saw to it that I was the "main" parent as much as possible.)

This is how CPS "saved" two kids from having troubled childhoods. Yet another CPS Success Story. 

This is why I never dreamed of growing before my younger son was legally an adult. If CPS would take my kids away because I had a severe reaction to medication, there's no way my family would have been safe with me growing my own medication. As it is, T can't be a cop because I'm growing, MMJ status or not. It's a "conflict of interest" for him. I told him I'd stop growing so that he isn't stuck in a dead-end career that doesn't pay enough even with the crazy over time he does, but he has insisted that I'm not to stop... my ability to have some pain relief is more important to him, and he refuses to give in to the bullshit hypocrisy. He always wanted to be a cop in order to help people, but he's come to see that he'd be catering to a bullshit system instead.

OK, you got me ranting now!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 27, 2009)

gooooooooooooooood thinking dr d


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry to hear you got screwed over by CPS and the system Kat, I really feel for you....

fuck the system! babylon shall fall, Rasta will Rise!!
I don't come to bow, I come to conquer,,,
[youtube]X9RwgP26Ipo[/youtube]
Jah Live!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

[youtube]VP8EVKgIYsg&feature=related[/youtube]






sneak peek time....the rest will be in kkdays journal....these pics are dedicated to babylon and the shitstym........I dont come to bow,,,I come to conquer!


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2009)

Peace to all, (Kat and Dr G especially), parents who want to be with their kids and can't (we need more parents who want to be with their kids) - a lot never want anything to do with them - and only realise later in life how dumb they have been - speaking from experience - I am just back in touch with my old man after a decade.

One thing about systems folks, they are consistent.....THEY SUCK EVERYWHERE!!!!

DST

The Sun is Shining - The weather is Sweet (and it's winter - happy dayz - bring on global warming and I could soon be growing outdoor Sativas for Xmas as well)


----------



## Tunda (Oct 28, 2009)

The more people smoke herb the more babylon(the system) fall! I feel for you guys what a shitty government we have.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

thx for the visits and thought guys, much appreciated.

smoke herb, it reveal you to yourself........


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thx for the visits and thought guys, much appreciated.
> 
> smoke herb, it reveal you to yourself........


aloha everyone choke vibes here always much love mahalo


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 28, 2009)

Lets burn babylon to da ground and put up da rasta flag


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to the nanny state where strangers profess to know ur family better than you.....



Smoke'm if you got'em!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

thx for the visit Floridians! ...aloha pakalolothizz


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Welcome to the nanny state where strangers profess to know ur family better than you.....
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke'm if you got'em!


* ...in the same way you atheists profess to know our beliefs better than we do?.....yes, welcome to hypocrisy.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

now, now Babs. be nice my friends hit this gang


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

and CJ, you get to have 1 retaliation back so it's even stevens


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> now, now Babs. be nice my friends hit this gang


*Trust me, that was being nice. *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and CJ, you get to have 1 retaliation back so it's even stevens


*and I'll hit harder *


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 28, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *and I'll hit harder *


* ...hey, fair is fair. He did say he would stand by his posts.....except when it wounds his ego*.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

and I'll hit you with music
[youtube]1uW_-Ookzt4[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 28, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and I'll hit you with music
> [youtube]1uW_-Ookzt4[/youtube]


 *chilling and rollin one *


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am hoping and preparing for the revolutoin.
My next big purchase is going to be a ammo reloader and all the tool's needed.
When it start's ammo will be currency.
Down with the system and down with organized religoin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

wassup Boss, good to see ya buddy!
load up on that ammo bro! LOL 
viva la revolution!!


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 28, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I am hoping and preparing for the revolutoin.
> My next big purchase is going to be a ammo reloader and all the tool's needed.
> When it start's ammo will be currency.
> Down with the system and down with organized religoin.


 *Boss, man.....you would shoot me for simply believing in Christ? *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

I would save ya Babs!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 28, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Boss, man.....you would shoot me for simply believing in Christ? *


NoNoNo Bab's.
It is the religous leader's I have a problem with.
IMO religoin teaching good rules to live by.
But the leader's are crook's and creatine's.
My wife is catholic and is raising both my boy's as catholic's.
I love all good people. Andthere are exceptoin's to every rule.
I will be ready to protect the people I care about when our country devide's. Is all I am saying. And that I will be happy when it happen's.
I feel like my purpose in life is to help lead the revolutoin.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

viva la revolution!! LOL


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Sorry Boss, I wasn't attempting to misconstrue...just checking after much hatred shared by some for those who respect Christ.*
*I'm in total agreeance with the leaders and what they represent. You'll get no argument from me there.*
*Right on.....love the good people.*
*I hear you.....I'm feeling the revolution coming. What scares me is that it will be coming from so many opposing views.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

before there is a revolution, let's love one another and give peace a chance
[youtube]WmxT21uFRwM[/youtube]


----------



## budy budman (Oct 28, 2009)

Doc.................Look at what you you have done, been away so long while you inspire and make friends by the minute.................congradulations dude.

Time to go rape a healthy SourD, if ya know what I mean, I gonna do it for our sake!!! The lights are back up, took house off market til Jan. figure can turn something?? Legal of coarse


The Hijack???????update pls


----------



## cph (Oct 28, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> NoNoNo Bab's.
> It is the religous leader's I have a problem with.
> IMO religoin teaching good rules to live by.
> But the leader's are crook's and creatine's.
> ...


I'd be standing right beside ya Boss!! Just in OH! lol

I think we should try Doc's idea first.

Things don't look real good.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 28, 2009)

.......:-/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Doc.................Look at what you you have done, been away so long while you inspire and make friends by the minute.................congradulations dude.
> 
> Time to go rape a healthy SourD, if ya know what I mean, I gonna do it for our sake!!! The lights are back up, took house off market til Jan. figure can turn something?? Legal of coarse
> 
> ...


thx for the visit buddy! got the hijack on hold for now, don't got much hijack beans left so I'm waiting for the right situation good to see ya back in the saddle, brother love and aloha!


P.S.,,,,rape that sour deisel for us buddy! LOL! !!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

and thx everyone else for the visits! good to see y'all, Babs,C*J, CPH, Boss, and the rest of the gang! thx


----------



## doctorD (Oct 28, 2009)

Just stoping in before I head to Chicago for a few days. Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

stay safe DocD, enjoy the rain and coldLOL


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 28, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Sorry Boss, I wasn't attempting to misconstrue...just checking after much hatred shared by some for those who respect Christ.*
> *I'm in total agreeance with the leaders and what they represent. You'll get no argument from me there.*
> *Right on.....love the good people.*
> *I hear you.....I'm feeling the revolution coming. What scares me is that it will be coming from so many opposing views.*


 
The only thing that scare's me.
And I will plan hard for.
Is the fact that the best prepaired for a revolutoin are the neo nazi group's.
And the really extreme group's.
They will be shot on sight like cock roaches.
Funny thing is I am 6 foot 2 inches with red hair a bald head from stress.
And lot's of tat's. So I can slip in and kill em from close. LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL Boss bald head , huh? well, if it makes you feel better, I got some gray hair from stress and alot of tat's too


----------



## doctorD (Oct 28, 2009)

lol lots of gray and plenty of ink here as well


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 28, 2009)

LMAO,
It seem's for every hair that fall's off my head.
200 grow some where else.


----------



## doctorD (Oct 28, 2009)

well heres wishing you the 200 hairs on your buds


----------



## k-town (Oct 28, 2009)

What up greenhorn. just dropping by to say hey.....so hey


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

what up K-town! Hey! LOL thx for the visit


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't worry Bossman, no group like the neo nazis can match the power of the GINGERS!!! 

No retaliation will be forthcoming Dr. G.

Cracker doesn't roll that way.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

glad you're still following  and I knew you wouldn't CJ


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Now I need to find the last post of some of ur green baby pics.... where's the weed?


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 29, 2009)

*more rep protect I see* 
*nah...you don't roll that way *


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Ooops ... troll alert.

Take it to another thread..... we don't roll that way here.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Doc G et al, after all this talk of Revolution, thought i'd throw in a wee drying update pic for you lovers of the sun. You know where the rest of that porn is at (no, not under my bed, do I sound like a spotty teenager - its in my grow journal of course!!!)


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

nice pics DST! and yes, we don't roll that way here,,, next update will be on Sunday CJ 

out............


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Alrighty then... I await with baited breath.....


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 29, 2009)

crackerjax said:


> alrighty then... I await with baited breath.....


 
peace 
love
happiness


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Wowzers!! Thx for the visit Babs


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 29, 2009)

FLORIDA COURT SETS ATHEIST HOLY DAY
> In Florida, an atheist created a case against the upcoming Easter
and Passover Holy days. He hired an attorney to bring a discrimination case
against Christians and Jews and observances of their holy days. The
argument was that it was unfair that atheists had no such recognized days.
> The case was brought before a judge. After listening to the
passionate presentation by the lawyer, the judge banged his gavel
declaring,"Case dismissed!"
> The lawyer immediately stood objecting to the ruling saying, "Your
honor, How can you possibly dismiss this case? The Christians have
Christmas, Easter and others. The Jews have Passover, Yom Kippur and
Hanukkah, yet my client and all other atheists have no such holidays.."
> The judge leaned forward in his chair saying, "But you do. Your
client, counsel, is woefully ignorant."
> The lawyer said, "Your Honor, we are unaware of any special
observance or holiday for atheists."
> The judge said, "The calendar says April 1st is April Fools Day.
Psalm 14:1 states, 'The fool says in his heart, there is no God.' Thus, it
is the opinion of this court, that, if your client says there is no God,
then he is a fool. Therefore, April 1st is his day. Court is adjourned."
> You gotta love a Judge that knows his scripture!
Love ya Babs, aunty
>


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Gotta love them lover's quarrelLOL
maybe my views will go up!!! Yeeehawww!


----------



## lehua96734 (Oct 29, 2009)

hey, babe, how'z it? just cruzing RIU, checking things out. mahalo for the visit the other day, thnx for the pinch. my neice and her OM showed up that night. mahalo!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey Babs.... this is Dr. G's grow journal....have a bit of respect. You were wrong but cannot bring urself to admit it.....hence the breakdown of your posts. Several ppl have tried to explain it to you. Everyone else gets it but you.

So now U R at war, but it's a war of one. I'm not playing.... I have nothing to gain and it's a bit childish. Wanna melt down on the religious/myth threads....that's fine, but keep it out of other threads. 

It's disrespectful to the OP's. You gotta beef with me?  Start ur own thread about it. List all of ur grievances....

Don't forget to put everything in *bold* ..


----------



## kkday (Oct 29, 2009)

Babs I can't beleive I read that whole thing!! It took up half my lunch!!! Lmao

he sleeps in the bed of Babylon. Smoke more herb and Babylon shall fall.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

No problem aunty, thx for lunch! Was winners!!! And for the company,, been lonely lately


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

and the walls came tumbling down...and the ppl were finally free.... the children gathered round and sang the songs of youth.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thx for the visit CJ, don't forget, updates on Saturday stay tuned gang


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 29, 2009)

Stop all da fussing and fightin one love


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by6pvCEbJkY - AY DOC CAN U HELP ME OUT PUT UP DA VID IM 2 HIGH TO WORK WIT DIS TECHNOLOGY SHIT


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Sup highfly!! Thx for visit and positive vibe playa!

Lmao! I'm mobile right now bro, but I think they get the idea!!!hahaha
one love ya crack me up, ninjamon!


----------



## Punatic (Oct 29, 2009)

Sup doc, just checking in, short season is being good to you atleast !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thx for the visit and kind words punatic, and more bud pics n Sunday


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 29, 2009)

Doc, you must be close to harvest right?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes you're just in time! But so much has happened since you last visited this thread so stay tuned this time!! LOL


----------



## pakalolothizz (Oct 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yes you're just in time! But so much has happened since you last visited this thread:: so stay tuned this time!! LOL



you vogged out today also dr. green ?
its hella vog in Honolulu choppers are out too


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hell ya! It's been ugly for days allready!! Thx for da visit!


----------



## kkday (Oct 29, 2009)

There's no way in he'll they will fined our plants!!!! (there to small) lol


----------



## worm5376 (Oct 29, 2009)

The vibe in this room is so positive.


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 29, 2009)

lehua96734 said:


> FLORIDA COURT SETS ATHEIST HOLY DAY
> > In Florida, an atheist created a case against the upcoming Easter
> and Passover Holy days. He hired an attorney to bring a discrimination case
> against Christians and Jews and observances of their holy days. The
> ...


* God, I LOVE good people.....and you're it Aunty, sincere love right back your way. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> The vibe in this room is so positive.


Thx for the visit! And thoughts much appreciated. Stick around, some budporn on Sunday, 4:20 Hawaiian time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

tHx for your thoughts Babs heheheh


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 29, 2009)

It's disrespectful to the OP's


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 29, 2009)

......oops.....
accidentally posted twice
MY BAD, APLOGIES


----------



## kkday (Oct 29, 2009)

A doc she's blind, you get chance, ask if she's single!!! Muhahahaha


----------



## Babs34 (Oct 29, 2009)

*hehe kkday, I'm all about what's in the heart.....appearances are just that. *


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 29, 2009)

one love they want us to fall apart we must stick together if we eva want 2 throw over babylon jus bury da hatchet already -peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice highfly ya live by the golden rule.. Very wise
one love


----------



## HIGHFLY (Oct 29, 2009)

yus.... AFRICA UNITE JAH BLESS


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 30, 2009)

doc your lookinas chisled as the words flowing from babs right now...didnt that dude say he was staying away???i chopped down my smaller plant she yielded 3 ounces so an oz not bad......crip chronic shit wish i could share w/all.you would enjoy it is a total couch lock...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 30, 2009)

The "dude" constantly says "I'm leaving now", and never does...

My harvest is all in except for a couple of autos.....  Now, the winter grow begins .. outdoors... It can be done!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics. The little one is not an auto, it just was planted in a liner and I did a bonsai on it, once it sexed, I moved it into a large pot to let it feed...

The bigger one of the two is again a late grow, hence the small size. Actually a dropped seed from a mother and now that same soil is being used twice... yes U can!!


----------



## kkday (Oct 30, 2009)

I didn't know mexicans made auto strains....... Muahaha lol joking, happy hallooweenee!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

nice CJ! thx for the pictures


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 30, 2009)

Aztec America!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

almost forgot gang ,, Happy Halloween!!!

watch out cause the freaks come out at night, , , and I'm one of them!! whoever is in HI and wants to party, shoot me a PM!! you won't regret it, trust me on this one


----------



## kkday (Oct 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> almost forgot gang ,, Happy Halloween!!!
> 
> watch out cause the freaks come out at night, , , and I'm one of them!! whoever is in HI and wants to party, shoot me a PM!! you won't regret it, trust me on this one


Your going to get people knocking on your door, "hi I'm here for the gang bang" lol


----------



## kkday (Oct 30, 2009)

Waikiki baby! Look for the 6"1 300lb Rasta with dreads to the knees an real pakalolo leafs tangled in there. Hope I don't get busted for leafs!! Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL,,,,, just make sure you bring a few chicks or it's not happening! LOL


----------



## kkday (Oct 30, 2009)

How's that little shorty, freakaleak!!! They going look for another girl for bring home!!! lol


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 30, 2009)

hey how can i change my password to use on my phone i just bought the htc android,600$$$$of bi-polar blis!!!lol...


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 30, 2009)

finally got it 4 days later tanks anyway!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 30, 2009)

hey kk just wondering i cropped that plant that i made brownies with...pre-mature...but all the hairs were red...is that a problem???


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 30, 2009)

one more to go and i pick up my light soon 1000watts babeee!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Dr G, just thought I'd share a bit of north European fruit with you guys and girls. I took this last night on the way to a club. I have a couple more in my journal but they ain't as fruity Enjoy.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

nice pic DST. Thx

whoaa, lorenzo, small kine system overload there, hope you never lose one of your bearings along the way! Yikes, the freaks do come out, huh?


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 30, 2009)

hows the flu feeling doc???hope all is well.yeah the hero is sprints answer to the i phone but its got an android operating systen confusing as all hell but very up to date very fun...hey doc you should have known i was part of the crew that comes out at night...lmfao!!!hope your feeling better brah!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 30, 2009)

don't mess around and get hospitalized on us doc, get well soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

hey! thx guys, I think the flu has passed, feeling top shape now, even going back to work fulltime again! life is good. and good to see ya Rob thx for the kind words and visit! by the way, nice plumeria everytime I see your Avi, it reminds me of HI,,,nice........2 days and counting down for updates,, stay tuned


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 30, 2009)

hey doc where did you get the highjack seeds???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

from Santa....


----------



## Punatic (Oct 30, 2009)

HAHAHAHA The freaks come out >>>>>>>>
Hell Doc I no need get all fixed up for halloween, I just gotta hamma all my clothes and hoble around naked with all my scars showing !!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

I just gotta unzip my fly and they will think I'm an elephantLOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

kkday said:


> Waikiki baby! Look for the 6"1 300lb Rasta with dreads to the knees an real pakalolo leafs tangled in there. Hope I don't get busted for leafs!! Lol


 LOL,,,I was just at kkdays house and I saw his costume, He wasn't lying! there IS gonna be a 6'1", 300 lb. Rasta skanking the streets of waikiki!! Sick costume brah,, really trick


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ohhhh,i miss haloween in hawaii.damn.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cropped out a girl this morning the one froom the other day is krypto babeee!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yow first in 17
Yrs.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween Doc... And do you know what today is?!?!?! (Well besides Halloween of course) Its saturday!!! YAY update time!!!!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> don't forget, updates on Saturday stay tuned gang


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

woah lorenzo, seems like the system is still overloaded! I'm almost positive you lost a bearing along the way! Yikes! a better way to up your post count would be to greet the newbies to the forum, that's what I do...

and Happy Holloween gang! thx for the visit BTF but I made a boo-boo I meant to say updates on Sunday, got my days all mixed up, Sorry! maybe I'll go take some random pics to fill in till tomorrow, stay tuned!!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 31, 2009)

No worries man. On RIU everybody has their days confused. It's 3:30pm here, but Im sure someone sub'd to this journal its bedtime .

Ahh the beauty of our variation.


----------



## worm5376 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ahh. the joy of eating my kids candy


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah it was wierd i couldnt log on for like well since my last post...i should greet the newbies you are right how rude of me!!!!!hello new ppl and welcome to THE bestjournal on the web...not just this site!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> yeah it was wierd i couldnt log on for like well since my last post...i should greet the newbies you are right how rude of me!!!!!hello new ppl and welcome to THE bestjournal on the web...not just this site!!!


not in here, in the cannabis cafe I just KNOW it has to be full moon soon!!! LOL...psst,,, I think the staff is on to you.. LMAO









enjoy the fruits of your labour!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you my friend you are a saint hows they lookin'bro???im gonna givem a week then 2 weeks in a jar???whats your dry and cure???if you dont mind me askin...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

actually, they look much better than I thought they would have nice
check out DST's journal, he had a quick demo on how he did his, I do mine practically the same.......don't be posting like mad on his journal though LOL
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/242611-headband-og-kush-grow-lst.html


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Oct 31, 2009)

ty and be safe tonite,have fun!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 31, 2009)

I want some headband cuttings . . .


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Nov 1, 2009)

just cleaned my schtuff up it looks really nice now im gonna bake some brownies i love walking into walls!!!lmao...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 1, 2009)

update Sunday gang!!

also Minnesotta vs Green Bay today,,,go Vikings!!!

see y'all with pics at 4:20,,, hawaiian time.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> update Sunday gang!!
> 
> also Minnesotta vs Green Bay today,,,go Vikings!!!
> 
> see y'all with pics at 4:20,,, hawaiian time.


 Im watching that game for sure. Oh the drama 

But first, I have to root for my hometown team Houston against Buffalo

Ahh Lazy Sundays


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Nov 1, 2009)

not a vikings fan but love farve sooooooooooooooooo go vikings i got your back doc


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> update Sunday gang!!
> 
> also Minnesotta vs Green Bay today,,,go Vikings!!!
> 
> see y'all with pics at 4:20,,, hawaiian time.


 
bears and browns!!!! da bearz!


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's to lazy hazy Sundays.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 1, 2009)

Vikings kicked freakin butt! .... a great fukin weekend it was all around!! Saw these guys last night as part of a four act show for halloween ..... WAY WAY too much fun.


The New Cities

[youtube]LEwI3BZPrGg[/youtube]


----------



## lehua96734 (Nov 2, 2009)

the mid-night trimmers showed up last night. yea, the Dr. and kkday. small kind trimming party. too much fun those two have. you guys nuts ro!!!oh, forgot your working again. how's Waikiki, you player? smile at the wahines and they will come running, LOL!! love you guys, good brudda's.
aloha aunty. oh gang, wait till you see the pictures.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like you guys been busy, no updates

Don't worry, I'll be back

DST


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Nov 2, 2009)

aloha aunty yeah i tried to teach my girlfriend so we could have a trimming party i trimmed she smoked!!!lol..


----------



## Punatic (Nov 2, 2009)

Sup Doc the hangover gone yet? he he he


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2009)

hey gang, sorry for the delay but I'm riding on hawaiian time so I'm actually a little early!LOL

anyways was all kkdays fault he woke up late,, real late. so when we headed out and got to our site, it was allready dark. couldn't take any pictures there cause we had work to do*harvest* and I can't take pics at night. the flash is so bright it would def. give up our site. by the time we got out of the trail, it was really late... then we went to a secret location,thanks for the help aunty!LOL, and had our little trim party. then after we trimmed, we went and pulled some clones of an kush x afghan for our next rotation of plants to follow the ones we have up mauka now. so after all that was done, it was hella late! and I had to work this morning and leave hella early!thx kkday LOL  then I don't get home till late, by the way, I just got home. I still have some business to take care of so I gotta dig after this post. 

I was able to snap some pics though not much though. I will also take pics of the cured bud when it's done, so y'all can see the final product. I will post a pic now and the rest will be in kkdays journal, I'll post those when I come back from taking care of business,,,


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 2, 2009)

looking pretty yummy .... wow ... out skulking around in the dark doing the harvest .... a brave man you are my friend ..... thanks for the update! Walking on!!~~~~~


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

I love it that you have dank nugs to smoke.... everyone should have dank nugs to smoke ALL the time


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2009)

The Midnight Gardeners

Cool.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 3, 2009)

Very sweet Doc. I'll twist one up right now.....in honor.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Nov 3, 2009)

darktime harvest wow,prolly goonies and shit,you da man...


----------



## doctorD (Nov 3, 2009)

looks good boys.well done


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 3, 2009)

thx for the visits and comments gang. should get much better pics in a week or 2 when the buds are done drying/curing. more updates on friday though. we got plants going out every 2 weeks so it's all good.

aloha all.......


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> . we got plants going out every 2 weeks so it's all good.
> 
> aloha all.......


Now that is all chiefs, SOG in the SUN, beautiful


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 4, 2009)

every two weeks, new herbage blessing the countryside....walking on!!~~~~~~~


----------



## Punatic (Nov 4, 2009)

Looking good Doc, I been busy cleaning seeds past 2 days, dam your nails gum up fast !


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2009)

wear surgical gloves next time...so much easier.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 4, 2009)

U did a good trimmin job mon shit u prolly an edward scisor hands i bet ahaha one love


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 4, 2009)

And those nugs be swole ahaha


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Nov 5, 2009)

wow ppl you need to go to you tube and search grandpa elliot,the most sensational bluesman of his day...UNREAL...


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 5, 2009)

ahahaha iz black santa clause


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Nov 5, 2009)

one for you to doc G...war/no more trouble/playing for change/song around the world.......i believe you will enjoy the way this classic was done...i still cant post vid sorry people!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Nov 5, 2009)

fly you dont think that old man wails???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 5, 2009)

hey gang! thx for visits. updates tomorrow....

....emancipate yourselfs from mental slavery, none but ourselves can free our minds..
[youtube]MJHgMD1S0bg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 5, 2009)

That is the best line.
In any song.


----------



## kkday (Nov 6, 2009)

"And we only humans girl we make mistakes, to make it up I do whatever it take. I love you like a fat kid love cake"

that's my favorite. Cuz it expresses such deep love and comitment to what's right.


----------



## kkday (Nov 6, 2009)

"And we only humans girl we make mistakes, to make it up I do whatever it take. I love you like a fat kid love cake"

that's my favorite. Cuz it expresses such deep love and comitment to what's right.


----------



## kkday (Nov 6, 2009)

Ho I just busted a Lorenzo ^^^^^ lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy Double Posts! ya related to Lorenzo7873 by any chance kkday?  LMAO



edit~ LMFAO again and again! I wrote this post before I even seen kkdays post above this one funny how we thought the same thing!! I swear to Jah! LOL


----------



## kkday (Nov 6, 2009)

Brilliant minds think alike.


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 6, 2009)

that's my favorite. Cuz it expresses such deep love and comitment to what's right.

Or is it te cake? LMAO

Morning all,


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 6, 2009)

top of the morning to ya'll on this fine fine friday am ...... yeehhaawwww!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2009)

YeeHaaaw!! Aloha Friday!!! Thx for the visits guys, always appreciated off to work now, pics late tonight, see ya then


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 6, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> that's my favorite. Cuz it expresses such deep love and comitment to what's right.
> 
> Or is it te cake? LMAO
> 
> Morning all,


 
hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kkday (Nov 6, 2009)

I do love cake. Atleast I'm not loving fat kids^^^^^^ lol


----------



## lehua96734 (Nov 6, 2009)

aloha all. sending this your way, just got turned on to this dude 2 months ago.... hey ro, check me out, finally learned how.!!





[youtube]7tEGoFk6BZg[/youtube]


----------



## doctorD (Nov 6, 2009)

Only two more days in Chicago then im on my way back home!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2009)

okay, so kkday and I checked out site-A today. it's getting more and more difficult to adjust to the dwindling sunlight. by the time we get off work and hook up and get everything we need to go up mauka, there is only an hour of sunlight left. It roughly takes us an hour to get to our destination, so time is precious, and shit aint getting any easier either, especially after busting your ass at work all day long then trying to psyche yourself into "looking forward" to get some "hiking" time in,,,especially on an aloha friday. but the show must go on, even if it does get rough sometime ...okay, enough of the bullshit on to better thoughts!

we brought in 2 more of the ke'ahi strain, not sure if we gonna keep running this strain or not, might be just a limited edition. we got other stuff we wanna put out there and we don't wanna overwhelm ourselves and have to much on our plate. so we're not sure if we gonna keep it going, if the public likes it, then we will bring it back. So in total, we got 6 of the ke'ahi and the one supersilverhaze at site-A. 

we transplanted the sative into a 5 gallon smart pot. it was just rootbound to the max. still got alot of time till it's ready to harvest so we figured it be best to just transplant even if it is deep into flowering. should work out well. didn't need to water the plants too much cause of the frequent rains we been having. here is some pics. another thing that is getting real tough to do IS to take pics. the sky is too dim and I can't see a thing in my screen when I am trying to snap pics oh, well...

also we got alot of different strains going out within the next month, gonna be quite busy in december/january, which is a good thing I guess, as long as we stay motivated. well, enough of the babble, I could go on and on but I need to get outta the house and enjoy the weekend, I deserve it this week! LOL
rest of the pics will be posted in kkdays threadthis is just a sneak peek...thx for the visits and views gang, appreciate it
enjoy the local tunes
[youtube]Ppzcj7Be1AQ[/youtube]


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 7, 2009)

NICE SATIVA DOC sativa highs are da best


----------



## Punatic (Nov 7, 2009)

Doin great doc, WHO ever said growing weed wasn't WORK! Take a break, it's beach day !!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 7, 2009)

Oooh fasho waz chylln by my pool just jammin 2 sum dat old skool rock


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 7, 2009)

Some super sexy girl's.
Cant wait to hear a smoke report on that sativa.

Stay stoney peep's


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Nov 8, 2009)

i fucking love cake...and some fat kids r cool...


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cheeseake,german chocolate, damn it bossman off to the store.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

I like cake, but I LOVE a morning ride much, much more...
[youtube]-OTilJkI3ro[/youtube]

and thx for visits and views. always a motivation for me guys, thx


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

hey gang, I was thinking some,,,I tend to do that when I am medicated on the herb..... but anyways, can you say topsy turvy, guerilla style?? 
I can

coming soon. be on the lookout for it...the return of the topsy turvy!!fuck yeah!.........in the wild


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

aloha dr...............


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2009)

That looks like one sweet mama,


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah that bitch is gonna foxtail like mad before its all over man good shit what strain is it? looks like some haze, or pure sativa for sure


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

supersilver haze playa. good eye. and aloha to you express. you too DST, thx for the pic bump!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 8, 2009)

a supasweetkilla ..... woweeee ... I love the looks o dat!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

Thx Tahoe! You're visits are always a pleasure aloha for the positive vibe buddy!


----------



## doctorD (Nov 8, 2009)

one more day in chicago then back home


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

You just missed the swell dude LOL! Looking forward to your updates DocD


----------



## doctorD (Nov 8, 2009)

I know I was watching on line. Im more of a bodyboard guy than stany up surfing but the paddle boards look awesome. I still have to try that. I know that with my addictive personality id like it and be 3 grand in before I knew what happenend lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey dude, I take the sponge out too. The past few days, one of the spots I go out to, has some major reef exposed on the inside due to the tide, so I took the bodyboard out instead. Anyways, weathers been great here so you'll be stoked nonetheless. Thx for the visits bro!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

doctorD said:


> one more day in chicago then back home


 
you should have hit me up. i woulda held you down with a going away gift bro


----------



## doctorD (Nov 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> you should have hit me up. i woulda held you down with a going away gift bro


im still here for another day lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

were in the city are you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

Ahahaahaha. LOL


----------



## doctorD (Nov 8, 2009)

im in wheeling north of ohare


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

ok thats not technicly chicago your by elgin right? or around there? do you live on the same island has dr greenhorn? do you know dude?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

i was gonna give yall some sour kush beans but fuckit i guess??...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes he does


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

you think he can sneak them back on the plane in like a pen or some shit????????? i want yall to grow this shit in the tropics............... wanna see how it does


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

It would be some fire!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

whats the deal with yall and the sun???? do you guys get more intense sun cuzz it dips lowwer by you guys or some shit? i know the soil is super fertile from volcanoes already......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> whats the deal with yall and the sun???? do you guys get more intense sun cuzz it dips lowwer by you guys or some shit? i know the soil is super fertile from volcanoes already......


Playa, it's all about latitudes,, it will give your herb attitudeLOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

explaine deeper....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you quizzing me? LOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

no man im tryna find out lol damn i dont know everything your giving me too much credit dog


----------



## kkday (Nov 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> whats the deal with yall and the sun???? do you guys get more intense sun cuzz it dips lowwer by you guys or some shit? i know the soil is super fertile from volcanoes already......


I think it's the high UV. "Gods country" even the pineapples have tricomes. Lol


High UV = High THC 

Not facts just what I heard.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 8, 2009)

i mean shit tropical sun, volcanic soil, hot weather. plenty of rain= growing good weed. ive herd of the uv thing but it hasnt been proven i think


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> no man im tryna find out lol damn i dont know everything your giving me too much credit dog


hahahaha! LOL

yeah man,higher and intenser uv rays, the hrs of daylight, I guess. always in the range of about 11 to 13 hrs and it is a slow change, so 8 weeks on paper means 12 plus weeks here! lol also sun hangs out on or near the equator,so we are in a good zone.intense sun...maybe the trades help the herb too, don't know. I guess our location in the middle of nowhere has to be part of it to. also big island is in that spot, 19.5 degrees I believe, same as the eye of saturn.and other mystic places... it a natural mystic here broedit~ don't qoute me on that eye of saturn shit though! LOL
[youtube]3VRGANguGQE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry, I don't know my planets.. it it jupiter..


----------



## doctorD (Nov 9, 2009)

Hawaii is closer to the equator so the sun hits it at a more direct angle giving us more lumens. We also have great weather so we can finish our plants outside. It usually gets to cold for plants to really finish outside in your area.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 9, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Hawaii is closer to the equator so the sun hits it at a more direct angle giving us more lumens. We also have great weather so we can finish our plants outside. It usually gets to cold for plants to really finish outside in your area.


 
not true at all!!!!! dude i got heavy sativa crosses outside still. it was 70 degreese today, but the average for this time of year is like 52. HYBRIDS AND INDICAS FLOURISH HERE. the soil is very very rich thats why the indians stayed in illinois and the sorrounding states. we get like 15 hours of sun a day june-july. only thing i dont like about ativas outside here is i dont really like sativas, they take long has hell to finish, and around here there the only things left still green in fall wich makes them easy to spot


----------



## kkday (Nov 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> not true at all!!!!! dude i got heavy sativa crosses outside still. it was 70 degreese today, but the average for this time of year is like 52. HYBRIDS AND INDICAS FLOURISH HERE. the soil is very very rich thats why the indians stayed in illinois and the sorrounding states. we get like 15 hours of sun a day june-july. only thing i dont like about ativas outside here is i dont really like sativas, they take long has hell to finish, and around here there the only things left still green in fall wich makes them easy to spot


Yeah sativas take so damn long, there so great to grow it's like having hundreds of little plants, the way they bud. But I can't see my self only growing sativas there good to have on the side as a luxury. It's going to be fun triming that Super silver haze.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2009)

hahahaha' it's gonna be even funner smoking it and yes, I know proper is more fun, but we speak 'pidgin' here


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 9, 2009)

so are you guys somoans or just white dudes livin in hawaii?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2009)

lol! I told you we're hawaiians!! hahahaha


----------



## doctorD (Nov 9, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> not true at all!!!!! dude i got heavy sativa crosses outside still. it was 70 degreese today, but the average for this time of year is like 52. HYBRIDS AND INDICAS FLOURISH HERE. the soil is very very rich thats why the indians stayed in illinois and the sorrounding states. we get like 15 hours of sun a day june-july. only thing i dont like about ativas outside here is i dont really like sativas, they take long has hell to finish, and around here there the only things left still green in fall wich makes them easy to spot


didnt you have frost in mid october this year

Sep 26, 20096:43 AM6:41 PM11h 58m 00s&#8722; 2m 47s12:42 PM46.7° 149.958

so it looks like the 12 hour starts at the end of september. I have been here 2 weeks and yes today and yesterday were ok but thats about it. 

September Normal High: 75°F Normal Low: 57°F Normal Average: 66°F October Normal High: 64°F Normal Low: 45°F Normal Average: 55°F November Normal High: 48°F Normal Low: 34°F Normal Average: 41°

so your flowering in temps averaging 66 in september to 55 in october then all the way down to 41 in november. Thats average temps im sure you will have some really cool days in the mix as well. I know I had to scrape a shit load of frost from my car a week or two ago and that couldnt be good for your plants. If your plants start to flower mid september they would usually finish in 8-9 weeks thats in mid november with the temps averaging at 41 plus the sun is very low in the south sky when you do get sunny days so I stand by my statement. I lived in northern illinois for 20 years and in all the years i have been growing I have only found 2 strains that did remotely well outdoor in that area. Have you had success growing outdoors in your area? If so Id love to know what you did I have some friends that would love some tips to get good outdoor bud in your area.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2009)

kkday could easily pass for samoan though


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 9, 2009)

doctorD said:


> didnt you have frost in mid october this year
> 
> Sep 26, 20096:43 AM6:41 PM11h 58m 00s&#8722; 2m 47s12:42 PM46.7° 149.958
> 
> ...


 
like i said i have mexican sativas outside and there still alive. i didnt have any better seeds at the time to start. i started them 6 months ago. well has far has tips... tip one go with a indica. tip 2...... build a greenhouse if you can for more sativa plants....... tip 3...... force flower a little earlier to get more of a start... tip 3...... dumps some mulch on the soil around plants it helps insulate them during cold weather..... or even cover them up... its not the weather that i have problems with its the fucking animals... rabbits and deer and shit.

we can grow MUCH larger plants then you hawaiians outdoors. you guys never see more then 13 hours light a day..... more like 12 though. thats why most hawaiin plants like 2-3 feet tall with the exception being pure tropical sativas who will grow big anyway and flower when they feel like it.....

shit ive talked to older dudes who say the worst thing to happend to the island was the introduction of dutch genetics for that very reason..... they miss them old school sativas.....HOWEVER MY NIGGA I DONT!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 9, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kkday could easily pass for samoan though


 
lol kkday is a big greazey mexican?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2009)

nope, he's a big hawaiian who scares bears! if ya know what I mean. dudes walk across the street when they see him approaching. king kong aint got shit on kkday..LOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 9, 2009)

didnt know they got bears in hawaii


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 9, 2009)

they do now! lol ... allright gang, I'm off to bed. gotta work tomorrow and go for a lovely hike with kkday after that. see y'all at 4:20 tomorrow, hawaiian time peace out pimp! laterz gang


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 9, 2009)

beware of the volcanoe ucahtickytumbo lol nite bro


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2009)

kkday said:


> I think it's the high UV. "Gods country" even the pineapples have tricomes. Lol
> 
> 
> High UV = High THC
> ...


Hehe, pineapples with Trichs LMAO.

I always believed that Scotland was "God's country"....that's why we only pay local call rates to speak with the Big Man....so you guys have that as well...may be he has moved into Fibre Channel straight to heaven....

DST


----------



## kkday (Nov 9, 2009)

DST said:


> Hehe, pineapples with Trichs LMAO.
> 
> I always believed that Scotland was "God's country"....that's why we only pay local call rates to speak with the Big Man....so you guys have that as well...may be he has moved into Fibre Channel straight to heaven....
> 
> DST


He moved, said it was to cold up there. Lol


Chi I'll take Mexican over these damn Micronesian any day there short greassy pudgy little fucks, there body oil makes them shine green. There women are uglyer then the men, and same size. There as wide as tall. At least mexicans can cut grass properly. Micros graze on it. There women ware aloha print poodle skirts from the 60's. With one gold tooth. Yuk, But I like Dr greenhorn so I don't hate on all of them


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2009)

kkday said:


> He moved, said it was to cold up there. Lol


You're not wrong there kkday!!

I watched this documentary last night - new series by David Attenburgh called "Life" - where they featured a bit of Hawaii (the episode was about Fish.) These little Gobies basically climb up waterfalls using suckers to get up, a lot die and get washed back, but the strong ones make it and live the life of Reilly in their safe ponds at the top of waterfalls. Made me think of you guys climbing up your mountain to your haven of weed!!!

Peace DST


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 9, 2009)

That's funny right there!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2009)

mucho monstro funner I'ma shure ..... hahahaha! 


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha' it's gonna be even funner smoking it and yes, I know proper is more fun, but we speak 'pidgin' here


----------



## doctorD (Nov 9, 2009)

airport here I come


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy flying mon


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 11, 2009)

you left just in time it starting to get cold in the chi


----------



## doctorD (Nov 11, 2009)

Starting? lol. Heres what I found when I got home


----------



## chitownsmoking (Nov 11, 2009)

nice what strain you got there?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 11, 2009)

pic update, rest will be in kkdays thread.went to site A today, liked what we saw. more pics and details on the other side...


----------



## doctorD (Nov 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice what strain you got there?


Thanks I have a few going. The pic is of g-13's purple lady. I also have some brain storm and kelara gold, a Thai skunk, violator kush, and a haze. I think thats everything I have going now


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 12, 2009)

Ay doc iz it me or did da pics not show up just red xs


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Ay doc iz it me or did da pics not show up just red xs


 Nope, me too, X marks the spot, but there is no treasure


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2009)

Nope, me too. I'll try again later today. I was having complications last night, for some reason, RIU was lagging for me, kept getting disconnected...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2009)

Was up last nite though....??


----------



## Punatic (Nov 12, 2009)

the rains are here protect your girls.....


----------



## budy budman (Nov 12, 2009)

Hang in there Doc................I know this has been a heartbreaking year..................focus on what your spirit and soul needs...............like Browndirt says " the cream always rises, its physics" 

Good and great things are just around the corner 

Keep us posted..........................Is outer island grow totally lost?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Keep us posted..........................Is outer island grow totally lost?


 I think so,,,I haven't talked to my ex since I left. still trying to get over the whole situation, just a matter of time thx for the concerns
[youtube]4u2GpQzEu3Y&feature=fvw[/youtube]

pics in the next post....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2009)

okay, I'll try this shit again.. yesterday I dug out from work a little early and it was a holiday too so no traffic going home. so when kkday and I was all set up, still had plenty daylight left, so I got some pics this is site A. we brought in another strawberry cough and a mango so that brings our plant count to 9 out here so far. the rest are the 1 supersilver haze and 6 ke'ahis. when we finally got to the site, we liked what we saw! everythings doing good and we were pleased. we transplanted the 2 clones we brought into grow bags. then we expanded our site more and set up a sample water catchment system.we also staked the sativa. we expect big things from this site...I'll post a few sneak peek pics now and the rest will be in kkdays thread a bit later enjoy the pics.........


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)

Cotton candy? Hey, the carnival is back in town!! 

well done....almost.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2009)

Hahaha! Thx for the visit CJ. 

...out


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2009)

yeeehahahaaaawwww!!! cotton candy! Festival. Let's party.


CrackerJax said:


> Cotton candy? Hey, the carnival is back in town!!
> 
> well done....almost.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2009)

It certainly is a festival, there's even more super sexy pics on kkdays thread. Fantastickyo!


----------



## allbline808 (Nov 14, 2009)

> Thanks I have a few going. The pic is of g-13's purple lady. I also have some brain storm and kelara gold, a Thai skunk, violator kush, and a haze. I think thats everything I have going now


 picked up some brainstorm few weeks ago. stuff was pretty g. still have i think a 1/4 left.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 14, 2009)

This is the first time im growing it so im looking forward to some good buds from it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2009)

allbline808 said:


> picked up some brainstorm few weeks ago. stuff was pretty g. still have i think a 1/4 left.


 hey, what's up bro. I was wondering if you would ever post something thx for the visit! and no be shame, post more oftenalohas


----------



## allbline808 (Nov 14, 2009)

> hey, what's up bro. I was wondering if you would ever post something thx for the visit! and no be shame, post more oftenalohas


haha wassup. yup usually just lookin around and to lazy to post anything.


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 14, 2009)

What up peep's.
Been remodelling the garden left and right.
By the time I am done.
I will need to redrywall.
Bye the way doc.
Rmember that bonsai Erkle pic with the marley banner in the backround.
I planted her outside. You and KKday have made me want to learn the outdoor.
I dug a 3 foot deep 2 feet wide whole and filled it with FF ocean forest mixed light warrior . 50\50 mix.
Plus I added some worm casting's. And soil moist.
Plus I have ten acres to hide it in.
Any tip's would be appreciated. And will post some pic's for you tommorow.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey bossman, Im sure you will do great outdoors. Good luck. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## doobydoo7777 (Nov 15, 2009)

what up. I live in fort myers, I have been here for almost 2 years and have not been able to find a single sack worth smoking. I need help badly. I need some DANK, Dro, Crip whatever it is called down here. I noticed you said you were here in fort myers. If you are willing to help me today and regularly....email me please at [email protected] I am desperate at this point. I have been getting from GDS, but it is sooo expensive, not worth it anymore. HELP!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2009)

top of a Sunday morning to my friends in the DrG room .... and up the mountain and down the valley .... and across the pineapple fields, and on the crest of THE wave .... happy days to all. Today is a relaxing day. Ciao and Best Wishes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 15, 2009)

doobydoo7777 said:


> what up. I live in fort myers, I have been here for almost 2 years and have not been able to find a single sack worth smoking. I need help badly. I need some DANK, Dro, Crip whatever it is called down here. I noticed you said you were here in fort myers. If you are willing to help me today and regularly....email me please at [email protected] I am desperate at this point. I have been getting from GDS, but it is sooo expensive, not worth it anymore. HELP!!


hmmmm, fort myers,huh... well, meet me at the corner of roody poo drive and candy ass lane at 4:20, I'll bring some scooby snacks with me DON 'T BE LATE!!! .....and thx for the visitand welcome to the RIU enjoy the forums


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What up peep's.
> Been remodelling the garden left and right.
> By the time I am done.
> I will need to redrywall.
> ...


 you sound like your off to a good start! worm castings is my personal favorite, along with bat guano and some other stuff. right on Boss, looking forward to your outdoor grows. can't wait to see some pics later. 

and thx for the visits and thoughts gang. docD, Tahoe, Boss and the rest of the gang,, you guys rock!!y'all are way to kind and generous, I apppreciate it
[youtube]rdG618TMc5E[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here are some pic's.
She is an Erkle and was transplanted outside 2 day's ago.
After being outside in the shade for a couple day's.


----------



## doctorD (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks doc I love that song.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 15, 2009)

damn Boss! looks good man updates are always welcomed here bro!!looking forward to them


----------



## doctorD (Nov 16, 2009)

heres a few of my pics from today.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 16, 2009)

hhmmmmmm mmmmmm gooooddd!!~~~~~


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn sexy nugg's there doc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn DocD!! them nuggz are spankin'! solid bro


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 16, 2009)

Oooooh very nice i like it like diss ohhhyahh one love


----------



## doctorD (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks everyone. the smell is amazing with them. I wish we had smell-o-net. They have at least 3 weeks to go so I hope they will fatten up in that time. I know you guys love growing outdoors but I like the control I have in the tent and you can see the results are not bad.


----------



## kkday (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking good boys. 

Boss is it going to be warm enough out side???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 17, 2009)

doctorD said:


> thanks everyone. the smell is amazing with them. I wish we had smell-o-net. They have at least 3 weeks to go so I hope they will fatten up in that time. I know you guys love growing outdoors but I like the control I have in the tent and you can see the results are not bad.


 hey man, if your nuggz look like that, I can't complain not bad? try like pretty awesome.. trying to rep ya but it won't let me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 17, 2009)

kkday said:


> Looking good boys.
> 
> Boss is it going to be warm enough out side???


yeah boss, I was wondering the same thing. how cold does it get and does it snow in your area?


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 17, 2009)

kkday said:


> Looking good boys.
> 
> Boss is it going to be warm enough out side???





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah boss, I was wondering the same thing. how cold does it get and does it snow in your area?


 
Well I know a couple outdoor grower's who run a outside grow year around.
Socal winter's are a joke. We get winter one weak and summer the next.
No snow in my area but the night time temp's can drop to 30's.
She is a 2 minute walk from my backdoor.
So I can keep a close eye on her.
Indoor's the Erkle's finsh at 8 weak's.
Do you think it will take much longer outside.
We are getting 13 hrs of light right now..


And Doc I will get the Dr some rep.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 17, 2009)

yEah, I believe it will take longer hey man, with those cold temps, your purples are gonna turn purpler!LOL


----------



## doctorD (Nov 17, 2009)

Just stopping by to say aloha


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yah purpler.


----------



## kkday (Nov 17, 2009)

Fuck yeah boss I wish we were putting out plants like that!


Punatic not the intermediate tattoo reping the home town ah??? Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 17, 2009)

kkday, thats india ink, needle, and thread all the way brah! I get one, I mean a couple of those myself. they call those jailhouse tattoos! LOL 

nice christmas tree punatic, looks like a noble fir







and aloha to all


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 18, 2009)

sneaky peaky time.......


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice gentlemen, nice!! 

I don't know what it is, but those little nugs on the Super Sexy SIlver Haze, remind me of the Space Cowboy, but in this case, Space Cowgirl....anyone else feel me on this, or I am still stoned from last night?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 18, 2009)

dude! I used to listen to them. sweet!
thx for bringing back sweet memories of a time long ago
[youtube]BEivX0mRnFY[/youtube]


----------



## Punatic (Nov 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> kkday, thats india ink, needle, and thread all the way brah! I get one, I mean a couple of those myself. they call those jailhouse tattoos! LOL
> 
> 
> I plead da 5th I have ABSOLUTLY no idea what you are talking about ! LOL
> ...


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 18, 2009)

I CAN ONLY SEE THE SNEAKY PIC BUT Xs for the other ones lookin good tho much rep


----------



## lehua96734 (Nov 18, 2009)

aloha Dr.G. just stopping by to say aloha. love aunty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 18, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> I CAN ONLY SEE THE SNEAKY PIC BUT Xs for the other ones lookin good tho much rep


 yeah mon, all I see is an x where the pics used to be.. .... 

Terminator X it!!!!...yeah boyeee!!

[youtube]RKlNb_GN55c[/youtube]

thx for visits y'all


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice tune Doc, now heres a tune from the real DJ behind Public Enemy (or so the urban myth goes) a name sake of yours - Dr Doom

This video reminds me of you guys wandering around the mountain at night - funny, hope you don't come across anyone with meat cleavers this size....

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=54040795

Peace

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2009)

hey DST pretty cool video, never knew the myth behind P.E.... thx for the visit as always also the sativa did remind me of the pic you posted, I thought that was pretty cooland funny


----------



## doctorD (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Doc. Hope all is well. Heres what I found in my garden today. More in my grow if you would like to see


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2009)

hahaha , I just visited your thread about the same time you visited mine your herb is lookinggood! sweet







edit~ don't be suprized if this pic turns into an x...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 20, 2009)

Hope you don't ming helping me out........ These are the first names in 6 months that have stuck out to me for my baby boy

MAKAIO MAKALO

what do you think? What do they mean? I don't want to just pick up a piece of culture and the magic in the name without adding a bit of "us" to it.....

Makaileocean 

Makaioleocean


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey TLD! good to see ya, I'll go see exactly what those words mean, and I'll get back to ya. A better person to ask would be aunty Lehua, she schools me when it comes to hawaiiana in general I'll get back to you though ...aunty, if and when you read this, help me out!

Thx for the visit!!


----------



## kkday (Nov 20, 2009)

TlD I don't reconize Makalo, Makaio is matthew in Hawaiian, like Kawika is David. Do you want a meaning behined his name?? A meaning behine a childs name is somthing for a child to live up too. Good luck


----------



## kkday (Nov 23, 2009)

Who the fuck is talking to you??? Keep you negativety to your self. The mans talking about naming his son and you dissrespecting him like that by dropping the F bomb.


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 23, 2009)

kkday said:


> Who the fuck is talking to you??? Keep you negativety to your self. The mans talking about naming his son and you dissrespecting him like that by dropping the F bomb.


Highfly this a happy thread with chill nice people.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)

Aw, don't chase Highfly away. I love to read his fake rasta imitations.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 23, 2009)

Heheheh, thx for the visits gang


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 23, 2009)

ahaha i waz bustin ur ballz man and im mr brown not fake CRAKA MC JAGGER -ONE LOVE- and ill keep it real from now on my bad yall ahaha


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> ahaha i waz bustin ur ballz man and im mr brown not fake CRAKA MC JAGGER -ONE LOVE- and ill keep it real from now on my bad yall ahaha


I also enjoyed your fake rhasta farian


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 24, 2009)

super sweet on the sneaky peeky ... lovely looking ladies Doc! walking on!!~~~~~


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2009)

thx for the visit Tahoe! and thx for the awesome ride you gave us viewers in your journal buddy, gonna miss looking forward to the updates, for realz man, and I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels that way...walk on!

....and I find it that you have quite awesome timing Tahoe, cause its sneaky peek time again 

ever heard of "donkey dicks" before? heheheheheh 








the rest of the pics and a story to go with it will be in kkday's thread. if you haven't sub'd to his journal yet, here it is.... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/234889-hawaiian-trying-turn-bad-season.html


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 25, 2009)

That is some funny ass bud porn.


----------



## kkday (Nov 25, 2009)

Feel free to be aroused men, it don't make you gay


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 25, 2009)

We had but crack nug's.
Now the lady's wont feel left out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

Hahahahaha! I love me a donkey dick LMFAO

can't wait to sample that


----------



## kkday (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok that statement doc is over the "gay" line lmfao!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

_was talking about the sativa!! _


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2009)

Uh huh, I guess we'll have to take you at ur word on that...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

hahahaha! lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2009)

Watch out for the photographer tho...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

don't hate me cause I'm beautiful
[youtube]-USUDzycRvM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

speaking of "-gay" Cracker, ...who's Ben?  LMAO
ahahahahahahaha!  my friend


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2009)

Heheh, Wiki flew right by the sarcasm.....I didn't think anyone got that...too subtle?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2009)

too subtle LOL hahahahahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 25, 2009)

sigh ...


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 25, 2009)

Its only gay if you're on bottom.lmao


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2009)

Prison logic!!!


----------



## eyeco (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow things have taken a strange turn in this thread since the last time i was here!!! a lot of man love goin round!. Mmmmm feel the love...


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2009)

Isn't Hawaii 50% gay?


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 26, 2009)

Have you seen the special on tv about hookers in downtown HI.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Isn't Hawaii 50% gay?


you would know, Cracker hahahahaha



hey Boss, never seen the special, hope I didn't make an unknown "cameo" appearance LMAO




and thx for the visits gang!! happy thanksgiving....and when you pull that wishbone, make sure you get the bigger piece


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 26, 2009)

What up Doc?
And all other peep's.
I am never goin to finish rebuiling my garden. 
I just made the Flower room 3600 watt's.
3,000 watts are on the light mover.
Movng about 8 inches back and forth.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2009)

looking good boss!awesome!! .......and I was thinking about your other post, hookers in DOWNTOWN huh, I for sure wouldn't be making a cameo appearance there!I missed the downtown part.I don't pick up hookers, but I do know the ones in downtown have "lumps" in thier pockets! LOL..definately not my style!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 26, 2009)

Lump's atleast you can detect. They showed some that had vaginas and shaved adams apples that could fool a dr. And that is terifying. 


Happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 26, 2009)

hahahaha
reminds me of a thread fdd started that said "dare you play" wanna take the test? where is Cracker atlet's see what you score CJ dare you take the test?.....https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/274558-dare-you-play.html


----------



## Punatic (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hahahahaha! I love me a donkey dick LMFAO
> 
> can't wait to sample that


 
Oh Oh I think I heard of a movie like that, Two guys go up into the mountains.........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

hahahahahaha! you mean "brokedick mountain"? LMFAO


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 27, 2009)

15/16 ...  I've always had good gaydar.

You almost made it.

You scored 15/16

Pressing OK will restart the quiz.


----------



## Boulderheads (Nov 27, 2009)

Wassup Doc... Glad to see your thread still alive and kicking... I will be doing weekly updates on my girls now that they are in flower...let the good times ROLL....IT-UP!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Nov 27, 2009)

And people say the joker role is what kille him.
I think brokeback broke him.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2009)

kkday said:


> Ok that statement doc is over the "gay" line lmfao!!!





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> _was talking about the sativa!! _


Well my Island friends, was over at McFunk 's thread, https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/258691-going-see-how-green-my-26.html

Anyway, I thought I would just bump his pic over here, seeing how you gents are partial to a bit of....eeeehhm, big....buds.







https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/258691-going-see-how-green-my-26.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

ohhh shit man! now that's a donkey dick! LMAO thx for the laugh DST


----------



## McFunk (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ohhh shit man! now that's a donkey dick! LMAO thx for the laugh DST


Ha! Thanks for rep & stoppin' by my thread, Doc!
Yea, my baby trimmed that up and did "the weenie dance" with it last night. (Much funnier in person

Aloha, brother.


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Dr. G and All - Hope everyone had a great Turkey day! Just breezin&#8217; thru, being pushed by a sustained 20mph North wind - gusts to 35! But that&#8217;s part of High Desert livin&#8217;, true? There are always trades, and I&#8216;ll take the serenity of my closest neighbor being almost 1/4 of a mile away any day. Just wish it hadn&#8217;t decided that it wanted to drop to 30 degrees though. BRRRRRR!!! Been awhile, Sorry. Puter&#8217;/net probs for a while, so of course I had to catch up again LOL, but good to go now! Still no camera though. Sigh&#8230;

I&#8217;m really BUMMED Guy&#8216;s!! Out of my 6 Bag Seed Babies I&#8217;ve ended up with 5 confirmed males, each executed of course - Mhahahaha!!, and the last one that&#8217;s just sittin&#8217; here with a dumb look on her face, doing NOTHING even though I changed the lighting and all for flowering. Notice that I am *still* trying to think positive? Gee??? Think I might have OD&#8217;d them on all that awesome bud porn that you guys all have been posting? Just too many beautiful ladies I guess, and that age old &#8216;urge to merge&#8217; just took over and all their male hormones took control. Horney little buggers. Bet they never expected to get beheaded and cremated for being girl crazy, though. Hmmmm&#8230; That didn&#8217;t come out right, honest gang, I&#8217;m probably the least violent person you have ever met. LOLOLOL 


Guess all I can do now is wait on &#8216;Pokey&#8217;. I&#8217;m really hoping she&#8216;ll end up being one, &#8217;cuz right now it looks as though she may end up being our very first &#8216;House Mother&#8217;. I really expected that it would be &#8216;Miranda&#8217; though. Don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;m wasting my time, hope not, but I decided to try to take a few clones just in case. She has always looked different from the rest, so all along I have been thinking she was a different strain, being bag seed and all. At least if I&#8217;m lucky and she is a girl, I&#8217;ll have an idea at an earlier age which ones are males hopefully by comparing to what I saw this time. And, then again, like I said, might just be the strain. We shall see. Cross your fingers for me, wouldn't it be a real kick in the slats if they end up being all males! Have a great one everybody, laterz.

CR


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 27, 2009)

crossing my fingers for you! and thx for the visit, appreciate it make sure you come back now


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 28, 2009)

Before my plants sex out, I always post a picture of Katie Lang next to them wearing flannel. That usually will make sure each plant goes 100% female. 

It scares the male right out of them!!


----------



## McFunk (Nov 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> ...
> 
> It scares the male right out of them!!


*SNAP*
That's funkin' hilarious, man!


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 29, 2009)

High Desert isn't far from where I live at all... we're kinda sorta neighbors!  I lived in 29 Palms about 20 yrs. ago. Although that's not referred to as "the" High Desert area, it's still HD all the same. Can't say I miss it much; if it's gonna get that cold in So. CA, then I want the sight and smell of evergreens like when I lived in Running Springs or Idyllwild!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 29, 2009)

hey stranger! don't be shy, it's okay to tell the dr. HI heheheh


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not shy... just reclusive! 

Hi gorgeous!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 29, 2009)

x2 back at ya beautiful


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 30, 2009)

My brother is moving to Hawaii in two days Doc . . . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 30, 2009)

what up NewGrowth. if your brothers a 420'er, let me know. always down to blaze bro!


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 1, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up NewGrowth. if your brothers a 420'er, let me know. always down to blaze bro!


For sure man he is moving to Maui to be with his GF and go to school. I'll probably be down in June or something to take a vacation and visit him. Maybe we can exchange some seeds, try some Colorado genetics in HI . . . .


----------



## k-town (Dec 1, 2009)

Just dropping by to say what's up. Haven't been on RU in a while, you be cool Dr.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 1, 2009)

wuz happnin islanders?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds good NG!

What up gang, thx for the visits y'all. Updates tonight gang, stick around


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 1, 2009)

aloha my dears, aunty stopping by to send some Hawai'i cheer! sending all you peeps in the cold,cold places. took these this passed Saturday. we had a friend pass away from that swine flu up in Glendale and our ohana took his ashes out on the canoes. brudda had only been to Hawai'i 2 times, but this is where he wanted his ashes to go. it wasn't a sad time, his son brought his ashes and wanted to go out in the canoes. wish i had been on the canoe for some better shots but its cool. was a great day of fellowship and good stories. 
so enjoy the pictures. miss you ro, mean that AK 47 yea? aloha


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 1, 2009)

forgot the picture of the canoes.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2009)

hey aunty, thx for the pics I was reading your short season inventory, mean I stay jealouslol...

sneak peek time. plants are looking real good... the damn mangoes are gonna be huge! they are stretching and have some thick stalks. the sour diesel is doing really well,lots of growth. strawberry coughs are doing well, starting to flower and the haleys comet is looking good too. all are showing nice new growth. the last of the ke'ahis are starting to flower. I think after the casualties, we only have 2 left of that strain, not sure ....anyways,here's a few pics. pics 2 and 3 was a branch that snapped and we just stuck it in an extra grow bag with potting soil and it has survived for over a week! no roooting hormone, no humidity dome, nothing. just set it and forget it. who said cloning was hard?? watch this baby growrest of the pics will be in kkdays thread sometime later. peace out gang


----------



## doctorD (Dec 1, 2009)

looking good my friend. They could maybe use a touch of nitrogen to fight the slight yellowing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2009)

thx for the visits and concerns DocD the yelllowing that you see is not yellow though it's the new growth green I was talking about must be a bad angle or the lighting or something. you'll see it better in the pics I post in kkdays thread. might be tomorrow though. RIU is on the blink right now and I'm feeling sleepy..


----------



## doctorD (Dec 2, 2009)

good to hear bud.


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Dec 2, 2009)

Gee Doc, I think I got clone envy. Mine are puny little runts compared to your babie, but they're still perky and green so I must have done something right, just no roots yet. 

Thanks for the suggestion CJ, dang, never thought about that but if that doesn&#8216;t work nuthin&#8216; will guaranteed!! Makes you wanna say "EEWWWW"!!!! ROLTFLOL Intimidation tactics - I Love It!! Look out Pokey, you&#8217;re in trouble now! Much better than keeping fingers crossed all the time, makes my typing look like they have ADD when I do. LOL

No, sorry katatawnic, not So. Cal high desert. NM high desert about 18 mi. from the Gila Nat&#8217;l Forest, give or take, so when I need those sights and smells it&#8216;s only about a 30 min drive. As long as it isn&#8217;t tourist season that is. Like you, VERY reclusive, private person type who finally found her serenity. Full blown PTSD, panic disorder, fibro + + +. You know, all that GOOD junk. Kids just can&#8217;t seem to get it yet though, unfortunately. Thank the PTB that Shaman (other half) does.


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good morning peep's.
How about some GDP shot's.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 2, 2009)

yummy bossman


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2009)

Lookin good boss, +REP

been a long time since i have had some Grand Daddy


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 2, 2009)

Cherokee Rose said:


> No, sorry katatawnic, not So. Cal high desert. NM high desert about 18 mi. from the Gila Natl Forest, give or take, so when I need those sights and smells its only about a 30 min drive. As long as it isnt tourist season that is. Like you, VERY reclusive, private person type who finally found her serenity. Full blown PTSD, panic disorder, fibro + + +. You know, all that GOOD junk. Kids just cant seem to get it yet though, unfortunately. Thank the PTB that Shaman (other half) does.


Ah, whenever I see someone post "High Desert" it's usually a few miles down the highway from me.  Here we've got bipolar (which comes with a healthy dose of panic disorder), "labeled" fibro but my entire body is a "tender point" so I don't know how they came up with that one  and now they can actually say "arthritis" since the damage became visible in my hands the last few months (I used to be told I had beautiful hands, but that won't happen anymore). They know there's a lot more going on, but you know how slow getting diagnonsensed can be.  Yeah, one of my kids (22) doesn't "understand" anyone being sick unless it's my mom, but my other son (19) totally does.... probably because he also has bipolar and chronic pain. My "other half" is absolutely awesome about it all, and takes care of me more than I'd ever dare to ask of anyone (including him). I'm starting to wonder if I could even survive without him.

Thing is, I didn't used to be reclusive. I liked my solitude here and there, but I was the most social person you could meet. It was circumstances that made me this way. First I hated being housebound (well, I still hate that I have no choice in the matter!), but I came to get very used to being here on my own and set in my ways.  This last year's Iraq deployment kind of sealed the deal, I think... he's been home for four months now, and as much as I'm thrilled to have him home, I love my alone hours while he's at work. I treasure the _Sounds of Silence_!


----------



## Punatic (Dec 2, 2009)

Tick Tock, Tick Tock, Damn is it just my clock or do they all slow down the last week before the end. She stinks to High heaven my whole neighborhood must know she's almost ready ! God I love Her


----------



## doctorD (Dec 2, 2009)

like tom petty said, the waiting is the hardest part


----------



## k-town (Dec 2, 2009)

Tried to give you some rep for that fire looking bud BOSSMAN but I got to spread it around lol

What up Dr. how's it been?


----------



## doctorD (Dec 2, 2009)

all good ktown you? Im harvesting the 9th


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2009)

awesome budporn as always Boss

..hey, thx for the visits y'all


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanx doc.
And all the cool peep's in here.
The BHO from it is amazing. A little birdy tell's me.
You're gunna try some soon.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 2, 2009)

a little birdy huh? you sure it wasn't 3 little birdys that told you?

[youtube]RntL-2uwt_g[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 2, 2009)

I stand corected.
Thanx for the tune.
Perfect timing. Thing's all out of wack lately.


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2009)

Lovely looking bud Bossman!!! Superb in fact. Nice tune Doc!!! Brought some sunshine into my office today!!!!


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Dec 3, 2009)

hey a buddy gave me 7 seeds and said they were highjack...i did not see the weed but he does have a very honest repoir with me...is it a sativa or indica and dr. i know you just grew and enjoyed some of that...any suggestions???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2009)

you sure its hijack? ask your buddy where he got the beans from, better yet, take a few pics of the beans and post em. and yes, grew the hijack, loved it. from what I hear from the breeder, it's a 50/50. ,,but leans a little more to the sativa side. if it's the real deal, lucky you don't forget to post pics of the beansI like see


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Dec 3, 2009)

im at his house now they r at mine i will post them tommorrow guarantees...hows life rollin for ya these days?????hope all is well...he says hes 90 percent its highjack...i surly hope so...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2009)

all is well good to see ya again


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 3, 2009)

that gdp is the bizzness you got any beans of it left?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 3, 2009)

if your talking to bossman, I think he is running all clones what up hustler


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have 1 GDP seed left.
It has been promised to someone.
I am planning to try and stress one out again to see if I can catch some pollen.
Another grower near me has flower 2 cycles from my fem GDP seed's and no herm.
So I think catching the pollen to hit a none stressed plant with is the key to not have them herm.
If I get them they will be gifted to peep's.


----------



## Punatic (Dec 6, 2009)

Cutting today, then the cure is ON like DONKEY KONG !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2009)

donkey kong, huh? lol! I used to rule that game,how funny!







.....so on to updates. kkday and I visited our other grow site, siteB, today. it's been 3 weeks since we last checked that grow. everything was overgrown its been so long! we had 5 white widow plants that looked like shit the last time we checked on them....so fast forward to today, we go and look at them, and they are still looking like shit!! lol! our bad anyways, live and learn, and it's a good thing we learn fast! cause the 2 strawberry coughs we put out there are looking really good!close to 4 ft tall and starting to flower. the widows would have been killer too cause even though it looks measly, it has some killer frost on it and is really sticky and dank smelling. but like I said, would have... oh well, all can't be gravynext time .........oh by the way, the last time we checked the grow, a branch of strawberrycough broke off and we did the same thing as we did at the other grow, we put it in potting soil and left it. this one had a cup over it acting as a humidity dome....3 weeks later and shazam!!,,, a perfect outdoor clone cloning outdoors in HI is so easy this time of yearpics will be in kkdays thread a bit later


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2009)

trying to upload pics but it won't let me


----------



## doctorD (Dec 6, 2009)

the site has sucked the past few days i dont know why but i hope they fix it soon


----------



## Punatic (Dec 7, 2009)

!!! This BUD's for you Doc !!!! LMAO


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2009)

this is the 5th person i gave this out lol'

i use 

www.photobucket.com

upload there and paste the IMG codes on RIU, i set my albums to private


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2009)

hahaha, nice donkeydick, punatic

thx for the tip SICC, I might have to go that route


----------



## jweedy (Dec 7, 2009)

lool DK is da bommb!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 7, 2009)

heheheh, thx for the visit and interest brostick around


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 8, 2009)

so the first tWo pics is of the clone I was mentioning earlier. the 2nd set of pics is strawberry cough taking in some "supersexysilverhaze". turn your plants on gang, they'll love you for it


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 8, 2009)

okay.been glued to this all morning. got out to sharks cove yesterday but hell, there ae thousands of people trying to get to Waimea today.



EDDIE US ON!!!!!!!!!!!

http://live.quiksilver.com/2009/bigwave/live.php?btn_live=_over


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice one Dr G!


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 8, 2009)

Cloning is *sooo* easy, ain't it?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes it is darling lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2009)

so today kkday and I go to visit our site and termites have struck again!! another ke'ahi down that makes 4 plants lost! a 1/4 pound at least right there, lost something ate the clone at this growsite too see what happens when I talk to soon..thx for jinxing me Katlol...other than that, everything else is looking good. the haleys comet is doing good in the smart pot and the roots are starting to poke out allready. the mangoes are doing well. they are the biggest plants of the lot here, with huge fan leaves. I think we have 3 ke'ahis left. the strawberry coughs are doing it's thing and the sour deisel is doing really well also. 

here's a few pics, rest of the pics will be in kkdays thread a bit later


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 9, 2009)

Huh?!?   


*EDIT:* I have *no* idea what this post was about... I hate adjusting to new meds, they make me stupid!


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2009)

Damn termites G!!! Sorry to hear about that. Was just checking out a vid online at the BBC, 40 ft waves in Oahu for the surfing comp...it looked mad.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2009)

hmm big hawaiian termites eating your weed doc?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2009)

Too bad about the pests brotha, Plants are lookin great tho

idk how you even attempt those size of waves, i had another freak 1,000 foot wave dream last night


----------



## Punatic (Dec 9, 2009)

Heh Doc did you guys try some of those termite spikes yet, you can put under ground ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

boric acid the powder will kill any insect it touches, the only draw back is if its too close to the plants it will leach into the soil and kill them as well


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2009)

Thx for all the visits and comments gang, yup termites been kicking our ass! thx for the tips too, we went with D.E. On the last trip, but once it gets wet, it's no good.. So thx for the help, we will try whatever it takes to keep these termites at bay.Any more suggestions are always welcome


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey SICC, I don't know what's worse, tidal waves or earthquakeslol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2009)

haha yea, damn that 2012 movie, got me trippin n shit

what exactly are the termites doing? i never heard of them killing plants


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah man, it's a first for us to. They are eating away at the base of the plants right at the soil line. Weird shit. I've had all kind of problems, even ant problems but never termites. It wasn't happening during summer, must be a seasonal thing, I guess.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2009)

By the way, nice how the purps is coming out on that party cup grow of yours SICC, looks hella bomb dude


----------



## doctorD (Dec 9, 2009)

I had an idea that may help. If its nuts just say so its cool. So im sitting here smoking some finger hash thinking about the termites and though if you took a 2 liter bottle and cut it in half then take the top half and slit it up the side. Now take that and put it arround the base of the plant, tape the slit up the side with duct tape then bury the bottom an inch or two in the soil. Now you have a protective cover at ground level. You could even smear some sticky crap on the bottle to catch any baddies that try to climb up. I just dont use something that will end up attracting more bugs. I had another idea but forgot it when I was typing tho bottle one lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2009)

That would be a cool idea docd, but the termites are coming from the ground. They are eating through the bottom of the grow bags and working thier way up thx for the suggestion though


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2009)

doc , clear all the trash debree or compost away from your grow instead of mulch use ground cover treated for termites it will be a bitch packing them in but the relief will be worth it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey thx rob, it might be a bitch, but losing over 1/4 lb. Of herb is much more a bitch! will do  thx again


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2009)

I've got some information for you. I am a semi expert of termites and have had multiple attacks on different occasions.

It's bad news I'm afraid. Termites cannot be stopped on their home turf. They own the substrate my friend. And a mighty purpose they do serve. You will end up having to poison ur grow to get at them, but I'll bet my bottom dollar you won't get the queen, which means only temporary reprieve after you have done a scorched earth application. 

You can go online to garden forums and hear about entire tomato gardens going down. Something I never thought about.

I did save half of my grow this summer by digging them up and moving them into pots and then wicking out the remaining termites each day. 

That's the only good news, you can save them, but u'll have to dig them up to do it. They can take a plant down in no time and once zeroed in on ur grow, they will be relentless. They are eating as you sleep, 24/7/365. 

If you do dig them up and want to wick them, let me know, I'll tell U how.  there's a trick to it.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2009)

CJ, your changed Avatar (and sig) are definitely more pleasing to the eye than your robot one...IMO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey thx CJ, I'll get back to you in pm's when I get a chance. appreciate It CJ23. lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2009)

This is CJ 36DD


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 10, 2009)

*And this is Babs 34B............what's happeninnnnnnng?*

*A handful rules. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 10, 2009)

HI babs good to see ya!


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> HI babs good to see ya!


 *Oh blah, blah, blah.....where's all the love? *
*Yes, I am the notorious smartass. *


----------



## Punatic (Dec 11, 2009)

Sup Doc checking in , Before I check out  You like green bottles?


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 11, 2009)

i know he likes the bottle with the BLUE cover,LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2009)

aunty know the deal!! I like the one with the blue cover!!LOL







nice stash!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everypeep,

How is every one. 
Still here just lurkin.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2009)

you all get down with the best foods mayo on the islands , i hear its cool to grill with the spam


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2009)

Yup! Best food mayo rulez miracle whip sucks!lol

and I , like most people raised in HI, grew up eating spam on the daily.We can make any dish outta spam


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2009)

those are some good looking buds under that blue lid


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 11, 2009)

aloha my brothers. i hope you keep in mind some of us are freezing dealing with loads of snow while others are warm on the beaches of the tropics..............

FUCKING HATE CHICAGO WINTERS!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm going to the beach tomorrow if that makes you feel any better, hustler think of me when your making snowmen


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2009)

chi , my wife is on south padre island with her folks they come down for a holiday , the only reason i'm not with them is i have a big job going this mo.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 11, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm going to the beach tomorrow if that makes you feel any better, hustler think of me when your making snowmen


 
i think ima go to montrose beach to tommorow, in a big ass first down jacket, with gloves and a hat and several layers of cloths lololol


yeah right fuck that. ima be at the tip drinking martell and smoking on some platnum kush....... with my heat on 75!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 11, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> chi , my wife is on south padre island with her folks they come down for a holiday , the only reason i'm not with them is i have a big job going this mo.


 
yo i got some people down near there in brownsville....

do they have lots of police checkpoints there???? 


i hear them birds fly down south for the 9 all day!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2009)

Yah, I woke up this morning and it was 60! Brrrr!!!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, I woke up this morning and it was 60! Brrrr!!!!


 
lol its like neg 10 here with the wind chill... even though ima chicago bear and am used to it dont mean i like it...


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2009)

chi ,no more check points thein where you are , and CJ it hat to warm up 4 degrees to make it to 60 today for me here in corpus


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 11, 2009)

Its 70 something degrees here, brrrrrr! It's cold lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2009)

Indians used to live in the Chicago area. Know what they did in late fall? They went south!! 

I'm still in my shorts so far!!


----------



## cph (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as chi... He is just about 2.5 hours straight west of me. It's Fcking COLD!!!! 10 deg with 30 mph winds, makes for about a -10 windchill. For 4 days now!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2009)

And I'm chop chop choppin the wood with all of my might!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 11, 2009)

cph said:


> I'm in the same boat as chi... He is just about 2.5 hours straight west of me. It's Fcking COLD!!!! 10 deg with 30 mph winds, makes for about a -10 windchill. For 4 days now!!!!


 
str8 west huh??? indiana got our same shitty climate lol. its only gonna get worse brother you know how january's are we will hit like neg 20-30 with the wind chill. for those of you who dont know what that feels like its when your snot freeze inside your nose, your spit freezes before it hits the ground, and any b are skin goes numb in a matter of minuetes...


----------



## cph (Dec 11, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> str8 west huh??? indiana got our same shitty climate lol. its only gonna get worse brother you know how january's are we will hit like neg 20-30 with the wind chill. for those of you who dont know what that feels like its *when your snot freeze inside your nose*, your spit freezes before it hits the ground, and any b are skin goes numb in a matter of minuetes...


1 more over, about an hour from the IN line.

LMAO That is one of the worst feelings!!! What we have right now is usually about as bad as it gets here. We don't get as cold as the Windy City, since we have the lake buffering us. But yeah it makes me worry about what January. It's actuarially supposed to get above freezing tomorrow!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 11, 2009)

cph said:


> 1 more over, about an hour from the IN line.
> 
> LMAO That is one of the worst feelings!!! What we have right now is usually about as bad as it gets here. We don't get as cold as the Windy City, since we have the lake buffering us. But yeah it makes me worry about what January. It's actuarially supposed to get above freezing tomorrow!!


were right on the lake to and it can either keep us a lil warmer or make us colder. and no this is not has bad has its gonna get for sure. anyways its good to see people from the midwest doing there thing....


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Yup! Best food mayo rulez miracle whip sucks!lol
> 
> and I , like most people raised in HI, grew up eating spam on the daily.We can make any dish outta spam


This is Spam. NOT Ham, brilliant, has fed millions throughout the world on poor quality recovered meat....mmmmn, lekker!!!

I use to live in a place nicknamed Spam Valley. Coldest it get's over here is around minus 10 celcius. But due to the below sea level thang, it always feels kinda wet and miserable. Give me Scotlands cold anyday, nice and dry and fresh!!

Peace out to all you folks in different climates. Perhaps one day we'lll all be warm - Global Warming, please hurry up....

DST


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 12, 2009)

DST said:


> This is Spam. NOT Ham, brilliant, has fed millions throughout the world on poor quality recovered meat....mmmmn, lekker!!!
> 
> I use to live in a place nicknamed Spam Valley. Coldest it get's over here is around minus 10 celcius. But due to the below sea level thang, it always feels kinda wet and miserable. Give me Scotlands cold anyday, nice and dry and fresh!!
> 
> ...


lol global warming is already fucking some shit up. in my area we have recorded more rainfall this year then ever before. and this was back in the summer i heard about that.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol global warming is already fucking some shit up. in my area we have recorded more rainfall this year then ever before. and this was back in the summer i heard about that.


Seems to be the norm Chi. We have had rain at mad %'s here. My wife keeps a rain diary just to show me how bad it is (seriously!!) She's and antipodean so is constantly like, when we moving South, when we moving South, when we moving South?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2009)

If one has to choose between global warming or cooling, it's a no brainer. Warmer is the preferred way to go, and yet every environmentalist runs scared. Guess you can't tax for something which is going to be better than what we have now. More fresh water, more crops ... terrible!!


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG!!!! Dr.G. lucky we live Hawai'i nei!!!!!!!!!
had to actually turn the fan off last night,burrr, low 70's.
getting ready to mow the back yard before it get's too hot,LOL!! nah, I feel for all our friends in the east, and you are in the east, from us. stay warm if you can. aloha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2009)

I am just like Cannabis.... when it comes to the weather ..... how r things out there......???  Cheers and Love from




Back East....   lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, what up gang sun is out today, make sure you no get sunburn aunty bj Penn fight tonight also!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2009)

snowed 6 inches last week.... raining 12 inches this week.... all thats left of the snowman is a snowball....... but man am I stoked for all the water...... ..... love sunny days, especially tropical breezy sunny days.... See! Just like Cannabis..... Love for the Doctor, well wishes, and a Happy New Year!


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2009)

Well it's sunny and dry in Holland today, temps ranging between (25-27c, in my grow room), humidity around 57. Temperature outside, high 4c, low, -2c....brrrrr....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If one has to choose between global warming or cooling, it's a no brainer. Warmer is the preferred way to go, and yet every environmentalist runs scared. Guess you can't tax for something which is going to be better than what we have now. More fresh water, more crops ... terrible!!



LOL fa real man, i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 14, 2009)

Wut up cuz nice pics... Aint ever been to ur pages... Awesome


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2009)

hahahaha! what up screw  you found my journal, nice man. thx for the kind wordz cuz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2009)

got some pics and updates gang. first set of pics is kkdays little nursery. this is where all our outdoor girls start off thier lives.more pics coming up in here and in kkdays thread. stay tuned....



"mellow mood has got me,,,,so let the music rock me"
[youtube]fOniR2N63zQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2009)

yesterday kkday and I went up mauka again to check on our crops. everything is coming along great. so far so good with the termites. but now there is caterpillar probs! caterpillars will destroy a crop in a matter of days man..fuck man. if it aint one thing, it's another. oh well... at this patch we have 3 strawberry coughs, 2 ke'ahis, 2 mangoes, 2 haleys comet and a sour diesel. a few more plants willl be brought up next week. also gonna bring up a shitload more clones to our other site the next time we visit, in about 2 weeks...JahLive


----------



## doctorD (Dec 16, 2009)

looking good doc. Glad the termites have settled dawn. Any plan for the caterpillars?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2009)

not yet, just handpicking them for now. only found a few but they did alot of damage. if it gets worse, then we will take further action to eliminate the caterpillars. what makes it hard is we only visit this site once a week, the other site once every three weeks, so by the time we find out what's going on, it can be to late. for example, some of the plants are lacking nitrogen, some aren't. we visit far and few in between so this last waiting period, some plants have yellowed more than others. so we gave the plants that needed some N a very heavy feeding, hope they don't get nute burn now! lol ..thx for the visit Doc!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 16, 2009)

damn not all good on the island of dreams huh? hope it all works out for the best, kill those bastards


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Dec 16, 2009)

wow just grabbed some serious sacks ozzers...orange ,and puple cush,and a really fat sack of ak47...mucho stoked
howzit doc!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2009)

wow, what up dude! seems like what's going around vegas is going around here too. my medman has the same stuff. anyways brah, how you been? where's the pic of the hijack beans? thought I forgot , huh? no way Jose, docs got a good memory lol


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the song and the plants. Hope the caterpillars dont ravage your ladies 2 much.


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Dec 16, 2009)

i still never sprouted them i get ajob finally


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2009)

hey what up man! thx for the visit kronic1989, and if you need help with those trolls, let me know, I'm subscribed to your thread! lol . mahalos for the kind words


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2009)

lorenzo7873 said:


> i still never sprouted them i get ajob finally


 whenever you get pics dude, post em, no shame got a job eh? no wonder I don't see you post. thought I scared you away!! lol


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Dec 16, 2009)

nah,not even days is days.beenworkinga sick job as a carpenter at the test rangs build stuff and umds blow iit up from5 miles away with missles its nutz!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2009)

hey, just like the city and county jobs over here. dig holes, fill em up, and get paid for 8 hrs. , sweet!!  lol


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Doc, whatsup in the world of sun sea and surf? Blerry catipillars!!! My Jasmines have been infected with some sort of caterpillar. I am still getting the odd moth flying around my living room!!! Well positive vibes for the plants that need em. Just thought I'd bring a touch of chilly Xmas greetings from up North. My roof terras this morning:






Peace, DST (got his hat, scarf and gloves on)


----------



## doctorD (Dec 17, 2009)

Burrr I sure dont miss the cold but I do miss the snow sometimes


----------



## Punatic (Dec 17, 2009)

Shit was like 66 degrees last night had to get out the sleeping bag ! LMAO


----------



## doctorD (Dec 17, 2009)

i talked to my brother in chicago he said its in the teens yikes


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

It's going ot be hitting minus 8c up here...probably not as bad a Chicago though, fek me that place sounds cold.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 21, 2009)

how things going doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 21, 2009)

it's going good SICC, thx got some pic updates tomorrow if anyone is still interested, lol


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 21, 2009)

Get them pics up....


----------



## cph (Dec 21, 2009)

Always watching DR!! Let's see some pics!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)

I've got one that's dragging along slowly, using up my patience...

Dang sativas.....


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great Jax!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks NG. that one was an accidental birth from the mother plant. I noticed it sprout as I was harvesting the Mom. I left it right in the same pot, without changing the soil, to see if it would thrive notwithstanding. As you can see, perhaps weed doesn't require fancy NEW soil at all. 

In fact, I think it's able to take advantage of a healthy soil medium created by the previous plant .... crazy?


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 21, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Thanks NG. that one was an accidental birth from the mother plant. I noticed it sprout as I was harvesting the Mom. I left it right in the same pot, without changing the soil, to see if it would thrive notwithstanding. As you can see, perhaps weed doesn't require fancy NEW soil at all.
> 
> In fact, I think it's able to take advantage of a healthy soil medium created by the previous plant .... crazy?


Yah that is cool as hell. I know a few people that re-use soil with success. I've noticed that good sativa dominate strains can take quite the beating and still produce well. What's the strain?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 21, 2009)

No name strain ...  It's from a group of shade grown weed which turned out nicely.

The female was unknown, but turned out tasting like candy. The Dad is Satori.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey thx for all the support gang, I love it. Much thx

fucking awesome crackerjax! thx for the pic bump, it's gonna be hard for me to follow up with some pics after a pic bump like that, ya set the bar high!! Dammit! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey CJ, we recycle our soil too, works hella good


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, DR G, back in time for Xmas. Hope all is well on the Islands, have a merry one china. Peace fae the Dam.

DST


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2009)

In the end everything is on recycle ...


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 22, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> In the end everything is on recycle ...


*Care to say Amen?*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2009)

why would I do that? I just used logic ... that would be counter productive.


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 22, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> why would I do that? I just used logic ... that would be counter productive.


 *Yuppers, you just used logic and didn't even get it.....imagine that. *

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2009)

screw ... loose.

I got it, I simply disregarded it. Only one kind of recycling is evident. The rest is appropriately enough, the stuff of Santa Claus.

I am Black Pieter!!


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

Iemand zeg, Zwarte Peit?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2009)

morning gang! Thx for the visits DST, CJ, and babs. Hope y'all holidays are a good one. Updates tonight by the way, might be a little late, but I'll get em up there. Stay tuned


----------



## doctorD (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got into Chicago for the holidays. Cold and snowing. I miss home already lol


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

doctorD said:


> Just got into Chicago for the holidays. Cold and snowing. I miss home already lol


 From one extreme to the other! My Xmas location is due to be -13 tomorrow.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 22, 2009)

DST said:


> Iemand zeg, Zwarte Peit?


hahah! Exactly!!! The USA has only half a Christmas ... no Zwarte Piet at all. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> morning gang! Thx for the visits DST, CJ, and babs. Hope y'all holidays are a good one. Updates tonight by the way, might be a little late, but I'll get em up there. Stay tuned


Okey dokey Dr. G..... we await in anticipation!!


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah well, I''ll check for the pics when I get back fae the Highlands, the wife's eyes are burning a hole in my back. lol

Aberdeen airport has been closed, lets see what happens. Gonna be fun.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2009)

hey gang! you're all gonna hate me........kkday and I went to check out one of our grow sites today and I promised pics but,,,, I forgot the camera...I know, what a !! sorry gang, gonna have to wait for pics of this particular site next week.

got verbal updates though,, the plants are doing really well. the mangoes and the haleys comet are getting nice phat buds! the strawberry cough is soo frosty too! and everthing smells really dank! the strawberry cough actually smells like strawberries and cream! no joke! kkday and I was cracking up on that shit. he told me the SC smells like strawberries and I had to laugh! but when I went to smell it, sure enough, strawberries and cream 

there's another site kkday and I are gonna check out later this week, I'll be sure not to forget the camera this time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2009)

looks like a lb. easy, probably much more from this current batch.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds great!!! Forgetting is easy to do. 

I can't remember anything I've forgotten.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice Doc, I REALLY want to see that SC, one of my fav strains, i want to grow it really bad, DONT FORGET THE CAM haha

have a good one brotha


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wheres your SC from GreenHorn?


----------



## Punatic (Dec 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looks like a lb. easy, probably much more from this current batch.


 

Roger that ! Good job guys ! You had to work HARD for this one. lol
but feels good when it turns out right !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey thx guys. Not sure what seed bank the SC was from. It's clones that a friend sponsered us. I'll find out and get back to y'all later. And sorry about my partner's absence but kkday been busy this past month, pimpin' ain't easy during the holidays ya know!! lol  I talked to him and he said after the holidays he will get back to posting


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello,Hello.
And a Merry christmas.

Some pic's of the outdoor girl.
I must say she is a tuff chick. I have done nothing for her.
There have been some rain and wind storm's the last couple weak's I thought for sure had done her in.
But here she is. 
Alway's lurkin .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2009)

what up boss! awesome outdoor ladynice






thx for the pics

and merry christmas gang!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 25, 2009)

looks good boss..........


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful flower Boss^^^^

Hey Doc and friends, hope you all had a good one. Peace for Hogmanay, DST.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2009)

ALoha my friend, and seasons greetings from sunny hawai'i


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 27, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Hello,Hello.
> And a Merry christmas.
> 
> Some pic's of the outdoor girl.
> ...


Right on!  Mine aren't "outdoors" so to speak, but they're in the garage for now. I got scared that the cold would get to be too much for them the last couple of weeks, but they're flowering beautifully!  I'm sure I'll lose a little bit of yield, but ya gotta do whatcha gotta do, and I had to move them for a while. (They should be back in the house in about a week.) It was 33F when I went out there around 3:30am to use my spa and check on the girls, and they were just smiling at me like it was nothing while my teeth were chattering.


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Right on!  Mine aren't "outdoors" so to speak, but they're in the garage for now. I got scared that the cold would get to be too much for them the last couple of weeks, but they're flowering beautifully!  I'm sure I'll lose a little bit of yield, but ya gotta do whatcha gotta do, and I had to move them for a while. (They should be back in the house in about a week.) It was 33F when I went out there around 3:30am to use my spa and check on the girls, and they were just smiling at me like it was nothing while my teeth were chattering.


 Too cold for outdoor growing here


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah it has been too cold.
The buds are barely growing. 
I should give her more love. But my indoor girl's keep me bus as hell.
Thanks all.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 28, 2009)

how much longer you gonna let her go boss?


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 28, 2009)

My guess is another 4 to 5 weak's.
But she took awhile to switch into flower.
So it may even be longer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2009)

For a "set it and forget it plant", looks hella good!


----------



## doctorD (Dec 28, 2009)

happy 420 page


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2009)

140 pages here.... 

Looks good guys.


----------



## kkday (Dec 28, 2009)

Sup every one! Sorry gotta keep them bitches in line, hoes don't get holiday vacation!!!! Next there gonna ask for a medical!!!! Lmao.


----------



## kkday (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey boss you gotta little bit of Hawaii heding your way!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't worry kkday, the doc is holding the fort down

hey CJ, 30 posts per page? Me too I guess brilliant minds do think alike! lol


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 28, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Yeah it has been too cold.
> The buds are barely growing.
> I should give her more love. But my indoor girl's keep me bus as hell.
> Thanks all.


All I can say is I can't wait to flower a WW in a warmer environment than 55F-70F, cause the buds on my 7.5 week old girl (first WW) are so dense, and they've gotta turn out better in friendlier temperatures!  My son is planning to be here New Year's Day to move them back from the garage into the house, but the WW will be too close to harvest to fatten up as much as she would otherwise, I'm sure. But again, gotta do whatcha gotta do, and I'm still yielding more than I need... till I start making THC lotion for topical pain treatment, that is.  (Friend of a friend makes this, and everyone who uses it swears by it up and down. He gave T his number for me to call him, so that he can tell me how to make my own. Supposedly he's giving them some to give me this weekend, so I should be able to try it out soon.) Then I should be yielding just enough for me, so long as they're still in the garage... see, I knew my son had a reason for offering to do the move again: he wants to make sure he can keep having some good buds for "payment" for the big jobs he comes and does for me!  (To be fair, he never asks for anything in return for what he comes to do, but he certainly doesn't turn it down either! lol)

We put a bid on a house today. It's a fixer-upper (that's our price range), but great layout... already an indoor spa room set up (that spa's parts are missing, but mine will fit right in there), and another room that will be a *perfect* grow room with no windows to black out for darkness... complete with Spongebob wallpaper borders, even!  2200 sq. ft. too, which is huge compared to the cracker box we live in now.  I'm not getting my hopes up, though... so far, everyone's turning down VA loan bids without even looking at credit, etc., and so we're still searching.  (I guess VA loans take a bit longer, because they are put through another appraisal and other stuff, but the agent said today that they're going to try to get it closed within 30 days.) This one is bank owned and the bank *has* already said they'd take VA loans for it, and there are no other bids on it so far. But still not getting my hopes up till we get a definitive answer. I'm getting really tired of sellers talking to T with respect as a Vet to his face, then turning down his bids immediately because it might take a week or two longer than a "regular" loan would.  No other bids on it is indeed a help though, and no more landlords would be awesome!


----------



## grassified (Dec 28, 2009)

yay happy 420th page


----------



## doctorD (Dec 28, 2009)

good luck. I hope you guys get it


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 28, 2009)

Smoke one for the doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey wassup gang! Thx for the visits y'all 

good to see ya drop by grassified, you to NG, DocD, and last but not least, Kat 

hope all of you are still enjoying the holidays! 

almost left out my two best pals, what up CJ and Boss


----------



## kkday (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey kat I hear sponge bob wallpaper works better than Mylar. Congrads and good luck, sounds like fun projects for 2010!!


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Looking like something straight out of High Times here Boss. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2009)

hey! what's up babs! good to see ya happy holidays


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 29, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> till I start making THC lotion for topical pain treatment, that is.  (Friend of a friend makes this, and everyone who uses it swears by it up and down.
> 
> *I've recently come to the point where I've learned there's just about nothing that MJ doesn't either right out cure or cure what ails ya...may your topical cream become lucrative for you in the New Year. *


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 29, 2009)

*No, no, no....NOT Happy Holidays........*
*MERRY CHRISTMAS.........belated any way.*
*Was Santa good to ya? *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *No, no, no....NOT Happy Holidays........*
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS.........belated any way.*
> *Was Santa good to ya? *


no lol , but it's okay

 back at ya!
[youtube]C9Z98tugTVo[/youtube]
just for you babs


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> no lol , but it's okay
> 
> back at ya!
> [youtube]C9Z98tugTVo[/youtube]
> just for you babs


 *Awwwwwwwwww.......::goofy stoned grin:::.*

*Don't feel bad.......Santa wasn't exactly overly gracious with me either, but I won't complain..... *


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 29, 2009)

What up peep's
Thanx for all the good word's.
I have my finger's crossed for you Kat.I hope you get the house.
The cream you are talking about. Is it avocado creme with THC?
I just got some from my local co-op and it does work amazing.
I am trying to figure out how to make it my self.

KKday, Thank's bro much appreciated.
I will get some bean's headed you're way soon.

Has every one seen the you tube vid's.
A run from the cure. By Rick Simpson.
Great video. Any one who has not seen it should watch it.

I am having my garden inspected by the co-op I vend to today.
If all goes well. I will be totally legit and covered legally.
They will leave a file with pateint record's showing exactly who I am growing for.
I will be aloud to grow 150 plant's. But I will only do 98. To keep the feds happy.
Also they will leave their lawyer's info. And if anything does happen.
They will handle the leo.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2009)

hey boss, you got the 2 chicks mixed up it's Katatawnic that's going for the house

and I hope everything works out for you as well, boss


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

Christmas is overrated, i my fam stopped doing presents a while ago, it aint all good in the hood either, as long as we got fam and friends right?

have a good new year Doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 29, 2009)

yup, good thing for family and friends and a good new year to you too SICC


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Yeah, I recently watched those videos with Rick White, Running from the Cure. I suggest everyone watch it.*
*I want to learn how to make that oil........damn, you've gotta go through POUNDS just to get a small extraction.*

*Herb.....the wonder "drug" *





THC (marijuana) helps cure cancer says Harvard study
Share:      
by Donofat | July 19, 2007 at 11:29 am 
33313 views | 16 Recommendations | 46 comments 
Believe it or not, a Harvard study released on April 17, 2007 shows that the active ingredient in marijuana, THC, cuts tumor growth in common lung cancer in half and significantly reduces the ability of the cancer to spread!

Researchers at Harvard tested the chemical THC in both lab and mouse studies. They say this is the first set of experiments to show that the compound, THC actually activates naturally produced receptors to fight off lung cancer. The researchers suggest that THC or other designer agents that activate these receptors might be used in a targeted fashion to treat lung cancer. 

Although a medical substitute of THC, known as Marinol, has been used as an appetite stimulant for cancer patients and other similar treatments, few studies have shown that THC might have anti-tumor activity. 

*HERE IS THE INTERESTING PART* The only clinical trial testing THC as a treatment against cancer growth was a recently completed British pilot study. For three weeks, researchers injected standard doses of THC into mice that had been implanted with human lung cancer cells, and found that tumors were reduced in size and weight by about 50 percent in treated animals compared to a control group. There was also about a 60 percent reduction in cancer lesions on the lungs in these mice as well as a significant reduction in protein markers associated with cancer progression. 

For other similar articles, visit Reckless Tees

http://www.nowpublic.com/thc_marijuana_helps_cure_cancer_says_harvard_study


*Not familiar with clinical research about marijuana's potential anti-cancer properties? You're not alone.* 
Clinical research touted by the journal of the American Association for Cancer Research that shows marijuana's components can inhibit the growth of cancerous brain tumors is the latest in a long line of studies demonstrating the drug's potential as an anti-cancer agent. Not familiar with it? You're not alone.

Despite the value of these studies, both in terms of the treatment of life-threatening illnesses and as items of news  the latest being that performed by researchers at Madrid's Complutense University that found cannabis restricts the blood supply to glioblastoma multiforme tumors, an aggressive brain tumor that kills some 7,000 people in the United States per year  U.S. media coverage of them has been almost non-existent.

Why the blackout? For starters, all of these medical cannabis studies were conducted overseas. Secondly, not one of them has been acknowledged by the U.S. government.

This wasn't always the case. In fact, the first experiment documenting pot's anti-tumor effects took place in 1974 at the Medical College of Virginia at the behest of the U.S. government. The results of that study, reported in an Aug. 18, 1974, Washington Post newspaper feature, were that marijuana's psychoactive component, THC, "slowed the growth of lung cancers, breast cancers and a virus-induced leukemia in laboratory mice, and prolonged their lives by as much as 36 percent."

Despite these favorable preliminary findings, U.S. government officials banished the study, and refused to fund any follow-up research until conducting a similar  though secret  clinical trial in the mid-1990s. That study, conducted by the U.S. National Toxicology Program to the tune of $2 million concluded that mice and rats administered high doses of THC over long periods had greater protection against malignant tumors than untreated controls.

However, rather than publicize their findings, government researchers shelved the results, which only became public after a draft copy of its findings were leaked in 1997 to a medical journal which in turn forwarded the story to the national media.

However, in the eight years since the completion of the National Toxicology trial, the U.S. government has yet to fund a single additional study examining the drug's potential anti-cancer properties. Is this a case of federal bureaucrats putting politics over the health and safety of patients? You be the judge.

Fortunately, scientists overseas have generously picked up where U.S. researchers so abruptly left off. In 1998, a research team at Complutense's Department of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology discovered that THC can selectively induce program cell death in brain tumor cells without negatively impacting the surrounding healthy cells. Then in 2000, they reported in the journal Nature Medicine that injections of synthetic THC eradicated malignant gliomas (brain tumors) in one-third of treated rats, and prolonged life in another third by six weeks.

Last year, researchers at the University of Milan in Naples, Italy, reported in the Journal of Pharmacology and Experimental Therapeutics that non-psychoactive compounds in marijuana inhibited the growth of glioma cells in a dose dependent manner, and selectively targeted and killed malignant cells through a process known as apoptosis.

And finally, this month, researchers reported that marijuana's constituents inhibited the spread of brain cancer in human tumor biopsies from patients who had failed standard cancer therapies.

Nevertheless, federal officials in this country have refused to express any interest in funding  or even acknowledging  this clinical research. By doing so, they are doing a disservice not only to the scientific process, but also to the health and well being of America's citizenry.

http://www.alternet.org/drugreporter/20008/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

...just like sweet, pakalolo sweet...
[youtube]99ZZwbEXCYw[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

Lookin good Doc 

how long do you usually let them flower for?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

till they're ready lol I haven't really counted the weeks I sorta use fdds method on harvesting heheheh thx for the visit SICC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 30, 2009)

Love what your doing out there!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

hey thx TLD! good to see you bro I'm waiting on your 2010 grow...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 30, 2009)

been raining a bunch..... I don't fancy diggin in the rain too much...... Gunna take the cuttings for the spring run in January..... plant some more seeds and start vegging for the summer run in Feb  

the veg for that is gunna be in me perpetual grow... got plenty of indoor action keeping me busy too


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice looking bug Doc, looks like a friendly to me.....It's good to see the green green grass of Hawaii again.


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 30, 2009)

Absolutely gorgous doc\kkady.
That has to be some of the dankest on the island.

The co-op I vend to. Sent samples of all there product to get tested in a lab.
My GDP had the highest THC%. 13% THC. 
The best part is now I have a starting % to improve on.
And the inspectoin went well. I will have all the legal paperwork onsite today.
Now I just need 50,000$. To build a 98 plant garden.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks great Doc. I'm the same way, I never count the days or weeks. i always just go by how they look. They aren't eggs and no timer is needed ... U just know, or you don't.

Boss, sounds great as well, you have a great future being set up.

On ur purple pic there Boss, was that strain induced or cold induced?


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 30, 2009)

It is GDP. It usually get's it's color in the last 2 weak's Indoor's.
But it has been cold in cali. 
So I would say it is a combo of the 2.
I think it is really going to effect the harvest of it.
IMO the nugg's should be much bigger.
It is kinda of a practice run. To test the spot.
So I can do some larger girl's durng the correct season.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, because I just purpled out on a few plants after it went down to 40 the other night.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

thx for the visits and kind words ya'll! very much appreciated. yup, kkday and I are stoked on this run. they look really good for this time of year(winter). I was suprised at the size of the colas. and they smell oh so good

also stoked things are working out for you boss. yup, looks like the cold is holding the plant back from putting on more size but still very impressive for your location and time of year, should be an awesome spot come summer time

hey CJ, let's see some purple plants


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Sure, here's a purple nurple!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

hahahaha! sweet! you doing an outdoor sea of green?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Yepper, winter gives a great SOG naturally. Makes them act like auto's 

3 solid grows here in Florida ... each one with it's own personality.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

nice! I am still in awe of the beauty you posted a few posts back. thx for sharing CJyou know your pics are always welcome here. so whenever you feel the urge to show and tell,.....
you know where to go


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Heh, you asked, and I showed.... peekaboo!

thnx, it's a great thread U have going.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

thx cracker, means alot coming from you


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Purple Peekaboo's......


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Sound like a good new strain name?


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Great minds....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

does sound like a good strain name. what up DST! good to see ya man.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Dat's RIGHT!! 

There are some genetics in play here since all of the plants were subjected to the same identical enviro conditions. Only three turned purple, the rest never hinted at it at all.

So, it can be encouraged.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 30, 2009)

whats up people


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

what up pimp lol always good to see the express drop by


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been looking at that poor stoned baby for a year now. That smoking is definitely stunting his growth. He's not getting any bigger at all!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I've been looking at that poor stoned baby for a year now. That smoking is definitely stunting his growth. He's not getting any bigger at all!


Stop conducting Federal Cannabis Studies on this Website


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

there is a funny story behind the way chitown and I met on the RIU boards... lol been entertaining ever since


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Stop conducting Federal Cannabis Studies on this Website


That kid needs his Maypo!! 

Dr. G, U been bumping into ppl online again?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

not lately,


----------



## Punatic (Dec 30, 2009)

Wass up Doc looks like I was a few pages behind, Been heavly medicated 
Da crop is lookin good !
Still waiting on my christmas present to cure !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

hey thx punatic I'm heavily medicated too, it's my day off


----------



## Punatic (Dec 30, 2009)

Only today ? or are you Allways OFF? LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

only on days I don't smoke, I'm off  so I'm ALWAYS on  lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Right? At some point, weed becomes the norm, and it all still works even better.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

the secret to sucess....smoke herb gotta have kaya now
[youtube]iQv_acJ3ICs&feature=fvw[/youtube]
I'm so high, I even touch the sky, above the falling rain
I feel so good, in my neighborhood, so here I come again...


----------



## Punatic (Dec 30, 2009)

Roger, roger, Hey Doc I been reading up on these Monster Grows.
I think I'm ready to play too, The question is what Exact day do I pull her out from the veg room and put her out so she keeps vegging? I want to start one now and veg for 3 or 4 month before going out were she should veg for 3 or 4 more.

This WW strain I am working with looks promising, that christmas plant was vegged 3 months only !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

you mean to catch the summer season? kinda depends on the strain. various strains I put out near spring to catch the summer season last year.. some stopped vegging and went straight into flower, others kept on vegging. I'm not sure with the white widow. I would say sometime around march? that would be the equinox 12/12 outdoors


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

yes, if ur on the planet earth (N. Hemi), it's March ... 

Middle of March is always the safest bet, if ur area is warm enough.


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 30, 2009)

kkday said:


> Hey kat I hear sponge bob wallpaper works better than Mylar. Congrads and good luck, sounds like fun projects for 2010!!


LOL! I'm sure T would agree; he loves Spongebob.  This room has no windows, so it would naturally be my grow room... very little to no work needed to block out light! 







Here's the Spa/PT room. I've got some exercise equipment that, when used gently, helps to loosen up my muscles and joints a bit. It'll fit perfectly in the spa room, hence also being a "PT" (physical therapy) room... I can use the equipment, and then get into the spa immediately to loosen up more.  (Again, the spa's parts are missing, but my spa fits into that frame perfectly.) It's also the room in which we'd install the dog door, so that my babies always have shelter from the weather and access to their food/water, but we can close the door to that room whenever we don't want them having run of the house. 








I really hope we get this house, but am still planning on hearing "NO!" unless otherwise informed. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst! 



Babs34 said:


> Originally Posted by *Katatawnic*:
> till I start making THC lotion for topical pain treatment, that is.  (Friend of a friend makes this, and everyone who uses it swears by it up and down.
> 
> *I've recently come to the point where I've learned there's just about nothing that MJ doesn't either right out cure or cure what ails ya...may your topical cream become lucrative for you in the New Year. *


Our friends (who live right next door to the house we're bidding on BTW, lol) met the guy who makes the topical treatment through an old lady they knew who was suffering from advanced bone cancer, as well as severe bed sores. (It is said that bone pain is the worst to endure, and the worse my arthritis gets the more I'll attest to that. I also have severe muscle, ligament, and nerve pain, but it's the bone/joint pain that disables me the most.) They applied it to her body one night, and the next morning her pain level had decreased so much that she was able to walk a bit on her own!  Within a few days, her bed sores were completely healed!  The cancer took her life, but the topical THC treatment took away a large majority of her suffering. 



bossman88188 said:


> I have my finger's crossed for you Kat.I hope you get the house.
> The cream you are talking about. Is it avocado creme with THC?
> I just got some from my local co-op and it does work amazing.
> I am trying to figure out how to make it my self.


Thanks!  I'll take all the crossed fingers I can get! 

T told me that they said it's made with rubbing alcohol. I'm thinking lotion would be better, for easier application and less mess. As well as for moisturizing.  I've been watching YT vids instructing how to make organic hand/body lotions, and of course there's always a decent amount of oil (olive, canola, safflower, etc.) in the ingredients. And most of these vids instruct how to make it *easily*... something I can do myself, though I'd need to rest in bed for a while afterwards... after applying some lotion of course.  I already make oil for cooking, though it may need to be more potent for lotion. (I'll find out more about ratios when I'm able to talk with the guy who makes the topical treatment with rubbing alcohol.) I'll be looking into where I can get unrefined shea butter as well, as several of these vids used this, and it's my favorite moisturizing ingredient ever... keeps my skin young, and helps cuts and sores heal faster! Once I get down a method that works great for pain as well as keeping the skin soft and young, I'll put up a tutorial; here and in a YT vid both. (Time will be needed for experimenting and testing, of course.) Share the knowledge! 

Oh yes, and I'd said to T that means I'd be going to bed smelling like pot, but he said they told him that there is no smell... so I'm really curious about this guy's method! 



> Has every one seen the you tube vid's.
> A run from the cure. By Rick Simpson.
> Great video. Any one who has not seen it should watch it.


Haven't heard of it. It's on my YT "quick list" now. 



> I am having my garden inspected by the co-op I vend to today.
> If all goes well. I will be totally legit and covered legally.
> They will leave a file with pateint record's showing exactly who I am growing for.
> I will be aloud to grow 150 plant's. But I will only do 98. To keep the feds happy.
> ...


*That's awesome!!!* 



SICC";3587228]Christmas is overrated said:


> *Yeah, I recently watched those videos with Rick White, Running from the Cure. I suggest everyone watch it.*
> *I want to learn how to make that oil........damn, you've gotta go through POUNDS just to get a small extraction.*


That's got my curiosity piqued! Pounds for a small extraction?!  Better be sooo potent that it's worth all them pounds!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ...just like sweet, pakalolo sweet...


Very sweet indeed, Doc! 



CrackerJax said:


> Looks great Doc. I'm the same way, I never count the days or weeks. i always just go by how they look. They aren't eggs and no timer is needed ... U just know, or you don't.


Me too. I mark the date that they first show the start of flowering, just so I have a "countdown" to go by, albeit a very generic one. I watch them, and when they're ready, they're ready. My biggest reason for marking the beginning date is to keep records to see if there's an "average done date" for any particular strains, but I still don't *go by* the dates... OCD habits are very hard to break, and I became very OCD about taking note of dates early on in growing. 



CrackerJax said:


> I've been looking at that poor stoned baby for a year now. That smoking is definitely stunting his growth. He's not getting any bigger at all!





theloadeddragon said:


> Stop conducting Federal Cannabis Studies on this Website


That's funny right there! 


Well, I'd say I just fulfilled my "trying to catch up and be less reclusive" quota for the day.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

I gotta put my jacket on, the posters here are that kewl.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I gotta put my jacket on, the posters here are that kewl.


 LOL... looking for my sweater as well , Doc thanks for the thread ...rob


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

awesome for sharing that kat!

and thanks again y'all for the kind words. this thread would be dead if it wasn't for all you cool peeps!! much mahalos gang

I like that train of thought kat, hope for the best, but prepare for the worse...words I live by


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Book em Dano!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 30, 2009)

You read that whole thing, Doc?  You really *are* a glutton for punishment!  

"Hope for the best but prepare for the worst" has been my mantra since I was about 11 yrs. old. Helps prevent too much of a let down, most often anyway.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

I am a glutton for punishment! Spank me baby, I been bad! lol j/k 



Also I wanted to thank babs for the informative post. Meant to thank you earlier but I was busy loading pics, then I forgot ! My bad! Thank you babs


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 30, 2009)

That's got my curiosity piqued! Pounds for a small extraction?!  Better be sooo potent that it's worth all them pounds!
*That's what I'm talking about! And I really DO want to make that extraction, but yanno, knowing me, I'd blow my place up.*
*Besides, I definitely don't have the space for "pounds."*

*Nice hot tub.....I immediately had the view of the sitting in the tub looking at "pounds" of nice smoke close to harvest.*
*Here's to hoping you get that view...CHEERS. *


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am smokin *Hawaii !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Thank's to a good freind I am smokin some island grown herb's.
I will let him out himself if he want's.
But damn it has a flavor like I have not tasted before. I have to smoke another round to see if I can put word's to it.
And my wife is a nut freak!!! There was a whole variety of island treat's.
All I can say from me and my wife is thank you. Muchos.
She is already planning a return package of goody's.
Can't wait to make the trip so we can roast together. 
I am hoping for before summer start's


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

What up boss! Yup, kkday is good dude 
I'm sure he will be stoked to hear that you liked your care package 

I'll out him , he might be a little shy to come outta the closet! LMAO
hahahahha


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 30, 2009)

So he probably would'nt hit that penis bubbler.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

Ahahahahahaha!!!

I can only speak for myself lmfao


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I am a glutton for punishment! Spank me baby, I been bad! lol j/k


OK, if you insist... 









> Also I wanted to thank babs for the informative post. Meant to thank you earlier but I was busy loading pics, then I forgot ! My bad! Thank you babs


I could've sworn I quoted that one this afternoon, too! It was indeed very informative, and bookmarked! 



Babs34 said:


> That's got my curiosity piqued! Pounds for a small extraction?!  Better be sooo potent that it's worth all them pounds!
> *That's what I'm talking about! And I really DO want to make that extraction, but yanno, knowing me, I'd blow my place up.*
> *Besides, I definitely don't have the space for "pounds."*
> 
> ...


 That's funny right there! 

Is this extraction to which you're referring in that YT vid discussed earlier? 

Who knows? If we get this house, then just *maybe* I'll grow a couple of outdoor girls next year... and if so, they'll definitely be right where I can view them from the spa!  My brother-in-law lives at most a mile from this house, and he's a cop who knows all about my gardening endeavors... so between that and the neighborhood being 100x better than the one we're living in now, I think I'd feel pretty safe to do a little outdoor growing. 

I always smoke in my spa; the combo helps me sleep better and longer. So it became my nightly ritual, even when I might sleep without the smoke.  The current view, however, has major room for improvement... our garage walls, full of holes and tears in the drywall (damage was done before we rented the place), plus all the boxes and crud stored in the garage.  Once in a while, I can't go out there alone... it feels creepy out there sometimes. So my dogs always go out there with me now, which makes me feel safer. They hear things I can't, especially with the spa's jets running, so they alert me to anything that shouldn't be out there. 



bossman88188 said:


> I am smokin *Hawaii !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Thank's to a good freind I am smokin some island grown herb's.
> I will let him out himself if he want's.
> But damn it has a flavor like I have not tasted before. I have to smoke another round to see if I can put word's to it.
> ...


Awesome, Boss! Sounds like Santa was very kind this year. 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> What up boss! Yup, kkday is good dude
> I'm sure he will be stoked to hear that you liked your care package
> 
> I'll out him , he might be a little shy to come outta the closet! LMAO
> hahahahha


You really *are* such a bad boy! 










Last, but not least... how 'bout this year's weather, eh?! Switch "Florida" for "California" in this cartoon, and it's how I've been feeling for weeks now!


----------



## kkday (Dec 30, 2009)

A boss right on, glad it made it. The indica kinda sucks due to the early chop. We had too due to mold starting. And it didn't have very good shelf life. It lost all smell. The super silver haze was nice though, nice and ripe, that was the last of the haze but it's all good we got all kinda good smoke from GDP, sour grape haze, train wreck, ak 47 and much more. 

Good news on your opp. I wuld start outside if money is a problem.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 30, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I am smokin *Hawaii !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Thank's to a good freind I am smokin some island grown herb's.
> I will let him out himself if he want's.
> But damn it has a flavor like I have not tasted before. I have to smoke another round to see if I can put word's to it.
> ...


 
lol you cant fuck with that good ole hawaiin express


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Book em Dano!!


LMAO.


Hey Doc, et al, thanks for the interesting reads. The thread seems back on track (I thought Hawaii had gone on permanent holidays - or are you guys always on holiday)

Kat, good luck with getting that place, looks really cool!!!!

Hogmanay (New Year) is year, and it's still freezing, grey skys and no sun. So off to my sunny room for some peace and love.

Have a good one people.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

we are always on holiday, or a day or two late that's hawaiian time
it's a full moon out tonight and the thing I like doing best is visiting the ladies at night, do a little dance, then tend to the ladies and do a little gardening. it's kkdays favorite thing to do too so other than that, it's all good! off to bed I go 

[youtube]K6oYyG0KcvQ[/youtube][youtube]RKOH8ROpDMs[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

Welterusten Dr G. Enjoy the full moon with the ladies...and Kkday.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

we did! we brought in some more plants and we still got alot more to do, but from this day forward, I can't talk numbers only show and tell

we couldn't do it during the day cause we need the cloak of darkness for cover. it's so peaceful to be in the woods at night, almost too peaceful, I swear I could hear a pin drop from miles away!


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we did! we brought in some more plants and we still got alot more to do, but from this day forward, I can't talk numbers only show and tell


I was always average with numbers anyway, show and tell was always where it was at bru.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

hahaha! yup show and tell is where all the action is at! who needs numbers? hahahaha

thx for the late night visit
[youtube]06toc4GX6bE[/youtube]
time for a midnight toke and I'm out:


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

DST said:


> Welterusten Dr G. Enjoy the full moon with the ladies...and Kkday.


 woah! easy there tiger! lol


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> woah! easy there tiger! lol


hahaha, 

Love The Steve Miller. Fly Like an Eagle's one of my faves.


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 31, 2009)

Here ya go, Doc... just for you and KK. 

[youtube]7lu81z2E6pE[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

Oops, sorry Doc, didn't mean to start anything^^^^^^^. lol. Just go to bed, it will have all gone away tomorrow...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

hahahaha! I almost missed that post. I seen kat post(she erased it though ) and it made me go back and reread the thread thx for positive vibe and international flavor you bring to the thread DST


hahahaha! funny kat very funny hahahahaha


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

my pleasure, I try to bring flavourh of all sorts, thanks for putting up with a mad Scotty-Clog (as appossed to Scotty Dog - Auld Grey Friars Boaby) It's just the start of the day here and the fireworks and crackers have already started going off big time. Exciting...ok, will eave you alone china.


----------



## doctorD (Dec 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we couldn't do it during the day cause we need the cloak of darkness for cover. it's so peaceful to be in the woods at night, almost too peaceful, I swear I could hear a pin drop from miles away!


I like it too but keep looking behind me for the night marchers ready to strip down if I have to.


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! I almost missed that post. I seen kat post(she erased it though ) and it made me go back and reread the thread thx for positive vibe and international flavor you bring to the thread DST
> 
> 
> hahahaha! funny kat very funny hahahahaha


****Takes a bow****

I only deleted it because I'd walked away a few moments, came back, and then "quick" replied... only to find that there were several posts in between, and so mine didn't make sense. I liked my replacement reply better, anyway.  

*DoctorD*... night marchers?  Must be a HI thang.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

nightmarchers, yup a hawai'i thing was in the back of my mind docd, belive me!,...but lucky my bloodline runs deep, so does kkday


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> but lucky my bloodline runs deep, so does kkday


I could sooo continue where I left off last night... but I'll be nice... for now.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

hahahaha!  lol 

morning kat. it's wake and bake time for me. gonna get all irie-eyed
[youtube]PI0aPyuLJUU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 31, 2009)

Mornin' Sunshine.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2009)

have a Happy New year Doc

make sure to get nice and medicated


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

I sure will! thx sicc. have a happy new years and stay safe, the freaks are out tonight


----------



## lehua96734 (Dec 31, 2009)

aloha my dear. malama tonight. be safe all. Hau'oli Makahiki Hoe.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

thank you aunty. meant to tell you earlier, the afghan and the mango dwarf samplers you gave me was awesome! got me stoned good grow hau'oli makahiki hou back at ya


----------



## bossman88188 (Dec 31, 2009)

What everyoe.
A couple pics and some party music.
Some Master kush pic's I was told they were 8 weak finisher's. 
So I flushed them at 6 weak's andnow they are at weak 9.
At least they should taste good.
And since they are huge now the next round that got 2 extra weak's of nute's are already bigger then these 2.
[Youtube]pnuijDieOvY[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

nice boss!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice doc. i am jealous of your plants and your home state. its got to be better than 20 degrees and snow lmao. happy new year to you and yours. on a edit..very nice plants bossman.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

hahaha! hey thx for the visit mastakoosh, big fan of yours! you a funny guy


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> woah! easy there tiger! lol


Hehe, isn't manly bonding exuberating?
LMAOOOOOO......HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 31, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! hey thx for the visit mastakoosh, big fan of yours! you a funny guy


 thanks bro i appreciate it. i have a lot of family on the islands. i remember going to a place there called sharks cove a long time ago and snorkeling for hours. i love the ocean and the beach and wish i could do it a lot more.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy new yearHI babs!

may 2010 be a breakthrough year for us all


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

Sharks cove is a beautiful spot! Whenever you visit the islands bro, give me a holla


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 31, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Here ya go, Doc... just for you and KK.
> 
> [youtube]7lu81z2E6pE[/youtube]


 *OMG....Did I need to be reminded of how old I am?  (I grew up with older brothers and sisters in the hippie era)*
*LOL, I confess...I DIG the music*


----------



## Babs34 (Dec 31, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> What everyoe.
> A couple pics and some party music.
> Some Master kush pic's I was told they were 8 weak finisher's.
> So I flushed them at 6 weak's andnow they are at weak 9.
> ...


 ...I could have SWORN it was only a couple of years ago where I was thinking 2000 was just "centuries" away.
I was just now attemting to figure out h9w long those 2 alone would last me.
A month maybe?

"I am not a pothead."


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 1, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> i remember going to a place there called sharks cove a long time ago and snorkeling for hours.


My man grew up near Shark's Cove.  He wants to take me there someday.



Babs34 said:


> *OMG....Did I need to be reminded of how old I am?  (I grew up with older brothers and sisters in the hippie era)*
> *LOL, I confess...I DIG the music*


LOL! Dig it? Hell, I covered that song for years, up till I retired last year... and believe you me, I funkin' dug it each time I sang it!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 1, 2010)

bossman88188 said:


> [Youtube]pnuijDieOvY[/youtube]


Whoa... how'd I miss this one?! 


Dearly beloved, we are gathered here today to get through this thing called Life. Electric word, life, it means "forever" and that's a mighty long time. And I'm here to tell you, there's something else... the after world. A world of neverending happiness, you can always see the sun. Day, or night. So when you call up that shrink in Beverly Hills (you know the one: Dr. Everything Gonna Be All Right)... instead of asking him how much of your time is left, ask how much of your mind, baby. Cause in this life, things are much harder than the after world. In this life, you're on your own!

(Guitar starts to rip... WOO HOO!)

Wonder how much of that I still have down... I didn't look up the lyrics and I've got no audio with YT vids unless I download them first... it's just playing in my head now. 

I hear kids referring to this stuff as "classic" now... yeah, I'm feeling pretty damn old!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2010)

hahaha! I used to love that song also. reminds me of when I was 5th grade  

and HI is going off. some serious fireworks!! pretty awesome


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 1, 2010)

Gunshots going off on my block. Lots and lots of 'em.

Oh, and now here come the myriad of sirens.

Happy New Year, eh?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2010)

hahahah! sounds like a frickin' war zone over here! bombs going off every few seconds and then car alarms getting set off, happy new year


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 1, 2010)

My poor dogs were so upset, pacing and crying. Missy is already an anxious girl, so she doesn't take gunshots and sirens well in the least. So my "ringing in the new year" consists of calming and comforting them. LOL!

I really *really* hope we get that house... quiet neighborhood with no gang bangers to be seen, no police or fire stations a block away! (We've got both right by us now.) _Hope for the best, prepare for the worst. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst. Hope for the best, prepare of the worst!_ (As I click my heels together like Dorothy in The Wizard of Oz. lol)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2010)

ohhh, tell me about! once upon a time, when I used to live in beautiful kaua'i I had a pack of dogs. and whenever it was new years or 4th of july, it would never fail, at least 1 would run away and dig out. was living in a 2 story house and my dog would launch out the 2nd floor window just to run away. nutz! landed right on her face, popped right back up and proceeded to mow down the fence and hightail outta the place! they'd always come back though, memories man


...and I really hope you get that house too. sounds like an awesome place, I'll be rooting for ya!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's a good thing for my dogs that I'm not able to get out much. They've always got me on New Year's, 4th of July, etc.

I remember about ten or so years ago, my next door neighbors' dog would always get out of her yard and go straight for my front porch on nights like this. My girlfriend learned shortly after moving in that when she got home from the parties, Shadow would be at Kat's house. Poor creatures just want to escape the ruckus, be comforted, or both.

The house is a fixer-upper, but it would be ours! And we do like the layout, almost as much as the neighborhood. It'll take a good five to ten years to get it fixed up the way we want, but it'd still be a hell of a lot better than where we are now.  (And we're both starting to get our hopes up in spite of our attempts otherwise. lol)

Ever have those times when you know you should go to bed, but you just don't wanna?  What I really want is to go out to the spa, but I do NOT want to get out of it... too freaking cold! Oh well, I've got some trimming to do in the afternoon/evening, so the spa will be definitely waiting for me after that... and it should be a tad less cold than it is now. (Bright side Kat, bright side! lol)


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

You gotta love animals, after all, what are we?
[youtube]VBi9Mkyhwmc[/youtube]


All the best for 2010 folks - good riddance to the noughties.lol


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 1, 2010)

DST said:


> You gotta love animals, after all, what are we?


Something along the lines of this... 

[youtube]a15KgyXBX24[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Something along the lines of this...


^^^^^^^^^ Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 1, 2010)

That's one of my two favorite YT vids EVER! 
(Well OK, maybe five. But two were on my mind at the moment. lol)


----------



## doctorD (Jan 1, 2010)

First: Happy New Year to all!
Second: To Kat. Im sending posative vibes your way on the house. It may be a fixer upper but not a damn thing is wrong with that. It may seem like a daunting task but it will be so worth it when it all done. I got my first house a few years back had that for 3 years and sold it for a nice profit. Got a new place that needed some work also. I started in the basement finishing that how I wanted it. Nice entertainment area nice grow set up etc. Then I just tackled one room at a time till I was done. It turned out great and I was really happy in the house. On a side note I got the chance to mave back to Hawaii like 2 months after I finished everything so I didnt get to enjoy it much lol. So rented it out and now im renting a town house here in hawaii so full circle lol. Best to you in everything you do.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jan 1, 2010)

What up peep's. 
A very happy new yew to all.
Damn this thread blew up after I left last night.
And I am still a big prince fan. People trip ouy.
I am almost 6,3" bearded and lot's of tat's. Not a freindly looking person IMO.
But I will be cruisin my V dub bus. Rockin out to Prince or Elton john. LMAO
And then bam!! Her come's the Carcass or Slayer. My moxed CD's confuse the hell out of people. 
Here is another of my favorite song's.

[youtube]dp4339EbVn8[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2010)

morning gang  happy 2010! I'm getting baked  awsome song boss. reminds me of the lovely camille velasco from american idol


[youtube]iuY5p7hbmos[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Years guys!

Good luck on the house search into 2010 Kat


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sharks cove is a beautiful spot! Whenever you visit the islands bro, give me a holla


most definitely. i gotta sample all that dank bud you guys got.


----------



## kkday (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy new years all!!!

Keep it green!, or purple in boss's case.


----------



## Punatic (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy New Year !!!

Just got done weighing da three stooges Doc, She passed legal limit 

Made some baggies up for da Ohana as Christmas presents, now back down to a safe amount. They gonna start calling me uncle widow LOL

You gotta try some of this Jack Flash it Grew amazing here and TOTALLY fucks up your mind and body awesome High !!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2010)

looking fine kk day love and respect .......rob


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

How things going Doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2010)

whats up gang! funny you should ask, it's update time. pics in a few minutes. got some killer smoke going around my neck of the woods, kushberry good shit man. just had to mention that.

enjoy the tunes  feel me?
[youtube]3HNMpd4tR6c&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 5, 2010)

hey guys, don't know if it's my connection or RIU that is lagging, but the pics are taking forever to load. why don't y'all linger for awhile and I'll get em up later 2nite 
[youtube]01KQfcSCRbw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Things have been a bit sticky on RIU I agree. 3x to load pics.

Ok, I'll be back....I can wait...but not too long Doc. Peace Bru

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

howzit DST just in time, bru I'm gonna post the pics in 2 parts, got quite a bit... part 1


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

Lookin nice and green Doc


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome Doc (and Kkday - although he's been quiet recently, lol) My china plate last night showed me a bit of outdoor he had bought from a coffeeshop, man it looked fekkin whack bru's!!! Ok, so we don't get the same heat/sun that you guys get, but we had one of the best summers ever last year, and this $hit was not good $hit, and def not BAD $hit either....Blueberry it was - Bluegash more like....

Do you guys have the plants on a 12/12 before they got out to kick start them, or do they just flower naturally with the light conditions?

Peace, DST


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 6, 2010)

very nice doc... what strain is that first indica?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

that would be haleys comet  I'll get more pics up today, got a bunch of em


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

hey DST, they are vegged indoors a little so they put on some size. 2 reasons, for a bigger yield and the main reason, so they have a much better chance at survival in the mountains. but yup, right now they are just flowering naturally with the short days we are having right now. if we would put them straight outdoors at this time of season, they would be little runts, we are running mostly indica dominant plants right now. also the last time we tried doing seed outdoors in the mountains, things didn't work out. so to answer your question, we put them on 24/0 for a few weeks before taking them up mauka


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DST, they are vegged indoors a little so they put on some size. 2 reasons, for a bigger yield and the main reason, so they have a much better chance at survival in the mountains. but yup, right now they are just flowering naturally with the short days we are having right now. if we would put them straight outdoors at this time of season, they would be little runts, we are running mostly indica dominant plants right now. also the last time we tried doing seed outdoors in the mountains, things didn't work out


Thanks for the heads up Dr G. I hear a while back you guys talking about long and short seasons I think. I am guessing when you go into the longer daylight you can get more veg outdoors. Awesome having two seasons. My wife and I are getting a Greenhouse (our Xmas present to each other) and are starting to get some Veggies on the go. I was amazed at all the stuff they got for these things, looks like I could be growing all year round in my greenhouse if I play my card right - although looking at the foot of fresh snow that has fallen this afternoon, you wouldn't think so. Laters Dr G.

And peace to all the peeps on this beautiful island thread.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

pics, part duece  enjoy
[youtube]L5pHM-o2_Dk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice Doc, You and KDay should start an underground collective or something haha

i can see it now, *FHC* - Flyin' Hawaiian Caregiver's


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Excellent work guys!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

Hahaha! I like that idea SICC

hey thx for the comments and support gang, kkday and I appreciate it

yeah man, we are really stoked on how this site is doing... that's really GOOD, ... But we do have another site that's not doing so well, that's BAD,... next update get ready to see the UGLY.

no shame in this game next pic updates will be of that grow..


----------



## Punatic (Jan 6, 2010)

You got it now doc, vegging inside is key, try it for 3 month before you put them out, Trees !!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

Hahaha!its a guerilla grow ya know, not grandma's backyard! lol

we get them as big as they can in party cups then we hike them in


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

hoho- Granmas backyard, made me giggle.

Bring on the uglies I say!!! We are all made of the same stuff.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 6, 2010)

uglies update is sunday. you know what they say, wherever there's a fox, there's always an ox. well,,, we been hiding the ox


----------



## kkday (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol that's for sure!! Hikeing 4ft plants don't sound fun to me!!! We can do about 6-8 more plants at the pritty site before we have to hike water more then once a week, my back won't hold much more then 7 gallons. Foreal we need a water mule!


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

This place was on the news the other day. Donkeys like sand, it's good for their feet!!! I am sure a donkey would have a ball in Hawaii. You could do beach runs with them during the day, entertain the kids, then lug the water up the mountain, everyones happy!!! lol.
http://drupal.thedonkeysanctuary.org.uk/


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm 25 threads behind so I'll make this short.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2010)

DST said:


> This place was on the news the other day. Donkeys like sand, it's good for their feet!!! I am sure a donkey would have a ball in Hawaii. You could do beach runs with them during the day, entertain the kids, then lug the water up the mountain, everyones happy!!! lol.
> http://drupal.thedonkeysanctuary.org.uk/


 we have alot of donkeys here DST, they walk on 2 legs thoughlol thx for the visit bru

what up CJ, thx for the visit too.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> we have alot of donkeys here DST, they walk on 2 legs thoughlol thx for the visit bru
> 
> what up CJ, thx for the visit too.


 
lol dont you mean 3 legs drgreenhorn?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahahaha, what up <c>hitown


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 7, 2010)

just chillin and enjoying the view


----------



## snutter (Jan 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> assorted pics...
> 
> the one in the tray is the bonzai kinda plant. I just supercropped all the branches. about my third time cropping this plant. I'll post pics in a week so you can see the results....


I think these are the best out door plants I've ever seen!!! Very nice grow, Dr. very nice!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey snutter thx for the visit and kind words, much appreciated, but I'm guessing you haven't seen fdd's plants yet


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 8, 2010)

are we having some fun in the sun?


----------



## snutter (Jan 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey snutter thx for the visit and kind words, much appreciated, but I'm guessing you haven't seen fdd's plants yet



No, I haven't... Is fdd his user name here?? I'll have to search him up. I've seen quite a few out door grows, and yours look the best. So if his is even better, then I'd definitely love to see it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2010)

never heard of fdd? well, he's an outdoor grower who frequents this forum. he's the bigdog of the forum ,actually .fdd2blk. ....here is his video of his 08' grow. he also had an 09' grow that is just as impressive. also here is an awesome thread that got closed by request and been buried ever since. for those who haven't read this thread, y'all should check it out, good shit man
[youtube]2QLiEgCN350[/youtube]
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/205068-who-fdd-anyway.html


----------



## kkday (Jan 9, 2010)

Man he must have used at least a 5 gallon pail of MiracleGrow for that monster!!!!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 9, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm 25 threads behind so I'll make this short.


No kidding... I should just throw that into my sig and keep my ass covered!


----------



## Punatic (Jan 9, 2010)

Sup boys, I saw something in the new high times about some New water gell stuff that also has ferts, and thought of you guys. Read the article yet ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 9, 2010)

Sup gang. No punatic, I haven't read a mag in awhile. Been meaning to but I haven't had time to go to the mall. I'll tell y'all a strange but true story that happened yesterday a bit later. Thx for taking the time to visit guys, always appreciated. Makes me feel speciallol


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sup gang. No punatic, I haven't read a mag in awhile. Been meaning to but I haven't had time to go to the mall. I'll tell y'all a strange but true story that happened yesterday a bit later. Thx for taking the time to visit guys, always appreciated. Makes me feel speciallol


 You must be in marketing or sales Dr G, now I got to come back and find out the coup. Thanks for sharing FDD's grow, pretty fekkin mega that lad is. Here's my twins that I have just put into flower

Thelma and Louise


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 12, 2010)

whats going on in here?????


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 12, 2010)

were you going to share this picture here with us doc?,....rob


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 13, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> were you going to share this picture here with us doc?,....rob


mahalo for posting my picture again. the Obama Jetsky!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2010)

Hope all is well Doc


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 14, 2010)

I was informed about six hours ago that our offer on the house was accepted by the bank!  It's not written in stone though, till the VA runs their own appraisal. But the first of the two biggest hurdles has been overcome.  T will be filling out moutnains of paperwork in the morning. If all goes through (meaning the VA says the appraisal is up to their standards), then in a couple of months we'll be in a much nicer town, neighborhood, and house... and no more landlords!!!

Where've you been, Doc?! Hope all is well!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> I was informed about six hours ago that our offer on the house was accepted by the bank!  It's not written in stone though, till the VA runs their own appraisal. But the first of the two biggest hurdles has been overcome.  T will be filling out moutnains of paperwork in the morning. If all goes through (meaning the VA says the appraisal is up to their standards), then in a couple of months we'll be in a much nicer town, neighborhood, and house... and no more landlords!!!
> 
> Where've you been, Doc?! Hope all is well!


Weyhey, awesome news Kat!!!! Keeping all limbs possible crossed for ya.

Hey Dr G, where you at bru, I been waiting to hear about your strange story......Hope all is good in the Hawaiian hood.

Peace, DST


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 14, 2010)

that is great news kat hope everything goes ok ...rob


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2010)

Aloha gang, all is well. Thx for the visits and concerns. I've been real busy lately and have been in an area where the reception is extremely horrible and I can't get a Internet connection.Have alot to update and I still have that story to tell y'all about. It concerns one of our grows...I'll get y'all updated this weekend, gotcha catch up on my other subscribed threads before I lose my connection, 40+ threads deep!! I better get started!!

One love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 14, 2010)

rIght on Kat!! awesome news!!Thx for sharing


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

ok, breathing returns to normal, lol. You got me dr, I'll be back for story time, laters, DST


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 14, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> I was informed about six hours ago that our offer on the house was accepted by the bank!  It's not written in stone though, till the VA runs their own appraisal. But the first of the two biggest hurdles has been overcome.  T will be filling out moutnains of paperwork in the morning. If all goes through (meaning the VA says the appraisal is up to their standards), then in a couple of months we'll be in a much nicer town, neighborhood, and house... and no more landlords!!!
> 
> Where've you been, Doc?! Hope all is well!


gteat mews kat. still praying for you.


----------



## kkday (Jan 18, 2010)

So what doc any updates you MG god you!?!?!


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Doc, still busy I gather...stick with it bru!

kkday, good to see ya, even for a brief moment lol

Peace,

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2010)

ok,,, thanks for hanging in there gang. I've been pretty busy lately. well I aint got any pictures to post but I can give a few verbal updates. I'll start with the story I've been meaning to tell you guys...

kkday and I went and hiked out to one of our grows which I'll call site B. this is supposed to be the site where everything is going wrong and our plants look ugly. well, I didn't have my camera with me cause everything was last minute,and unexpected. sorry! I'll have my camera the next time. anyways, there are 2 parts to this story. I'll start with how they looking.. the plants have took a turn for the better and are actually looking quite good, they aint ugly anymore! they are growing nice and bushy, suprizingly. we never thought they would look as good as they did, we were ready to give up on this site, which brings me to part 2 of the story...
as kkday and I are hiking through the mountains toward our grow site, we notice there where hunter/trappers that have visited the area. there was snares set-up through-out the woods and they looked real professional. kkday is a pighunter and even he was impressed with these dudes traps. I really wish I had my camera, there was even one snare that had a pig in it!! so as we get closer to our site, we notice more snares, the closest one not more than 10 ft. away from our grow! no BS man! so we check our grow, it's still there. we start questioning ourselves and wonder if they didn't see the grow and missed it somehow. and it really looks like they did! 10 ft. more and they woulda spot it!, if they allready haven't. you see, the way we set up the grow, even though you're 10 ft. away, if you're not looking for herb, you're not gonna find it. but to me, it seems impossible that they didn't find the herb. but our patch was untouched.but they still have to come back and check thier traps. so, we just don't know what's up. kkday and I haven't been back since and it is too late now to move the crop.,but kkday and I are taking it as if they spotted our grow so I guess we are just gonna roll the dice and see what happens. we do know one thiing, after this crop is done, we are abandoning that spot. we are crossing our fingers and hoping it won't end up being a stolen crop. I'm looking forward but not looking forward to going back to the site. I'm a curious person, I wanna know! but curiosity killed the cat. so we are gonna finish up this grow and find another spot. just that now kkday and I gotta play it safe and make sure we do it right. so next time we hike up there, I'll make sure to bring my camera to take pics. not sure when we are going back there, but I'll give y'all a heads up.......

and there should be some picture updates our other mountain grow sometime this week, probably wednesday.
other than that, that's all I got for now. 
One Love


----------



## Babs34 (Jan 18, 2010)

*I'll try to stay on a positive note and say "look at the bright side.....you've got other sites just in case"......*
*but still---infuriating as hell if someone has spotted it and is intent on harvesting it before you get a chance to. It's happened to me, talk about DEVASTATION. I literally cried, lol.*

*I'm still working on getting a regular old digital camera that so many take for granted. You don't know how deprived you are until you go without that.*
*Now, saying that after the Haiti event makes me feel like a spoiled brat.*

*Honest to God though...if it were affordable, I would own several cameras, because nothing like the sun..... nothing like excellent home grown----and honest and respectable people are practically non-existent in this day and age.*

*Someone who robs you of your personal time and energy into establishing a crop is worthy of torture in my humble opinion. *

*You don't suppose that crop is looking healthier due to those same people setting those traps tending to it, do you?*
*"Hmm"......just food for thought.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2010)

hahaha! that's what I was telling kkday,lmao

HI sweetheart


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! that's what I was telling kkday,lmao
> 
> HI sweetheart


 
well hi to you to sweetheart


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

did you miss me greenhorn?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 18, 2010)

hahahaha! what up chitown, you're crazier than me!! lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! what up chitown, you're crazier than me!! lol


 
thats right noones crazier then me im sir sean connery


----------



## Babs34 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! that's what I was telling kkday,lmao
> 
> HI sweetheart


 *Hello my love....*
*Ohhhhh Chit.....I do hope he was directing that my way. *


----------



## kkday (Jan 18, 2010)

Me and you both babs, ME AND YOU BOTH!!! lol


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Doc, not the greatest news, but like you said, you never know. Any chance you can harvest it early and make hash or something out of it? No doubt these hunters are going to be back fairly soon if they set their traps? Sometimes it's amazing what the eye see's but doesn't tell the brain unless it's looking out for it, and even when one is looking for it, the brain still doesn't register it. Positive vibes for site, B. You and kkday will work it out.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah, that was directed your way Babs

thx for the vist DST, always good to see you drop in bru. always love that positive vibe you bring.yup, they'll be back for thier traps if they allready haven't. as far as harvesting early, we probably could and should if it's still there, but that would be a big disappointment for us. we did a early harvest earlier in the year and even though the results were good, kkday and I kinda vowed to never pull early again. we really wanna strive to get a top grade final product. but we are kinda hoping they are also "growers" or at least know the "unwritten" laws of "growing". and the unwritten law would be that it's cool to pull a couple clones and admire the plants, but other than pulling the clones and admiring the plants, don't fuck with the grow! hell, I don't care if they even take a few pics, post them on the internet, and claim the plant's in the pics as thiers!, just don't fuck with the plants hahahahahaha! and thx for the vibes


----------



## Punatic (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL sound like the miracle grow bandits have hit your site ! I have heard of marijuana activists walking thru the forest and "Helping" growers such as yourself. Your plants will grow HUGE now !!! LMAO


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2010)

hey man,,, you saying I need help??  lol


----------



## doctorD (Jan 19, 2010)

maybe they didnt even see them

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahg6qcgoay4

its all about what your looking for lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2010)

hahaha! what up docD
[youtube]Ahg6qcgoay4[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Doc i hope the site is ok, thats some crazy shit


----------



## bossman88188 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ello'Ello, What up peep's.
I was on a forced vacatoin. 
Temper loss sure feel's good at the time.

Mucho congrat's Kat. 
I will keep positive vibes headed you're way.

KKday & Doc what up bro's.
From the sound of it you left there pig. So hopefully they will return the good will.
Man I am really wanting to go pig hunting. Never been hunting before. And I wont shoot anything I wont eat. But I do love me some pork.
Also I have not forgotten you're package. I am broke as hell right now.
The forced vaca + holiday's + surprise bill's = broke ass bossman.

Anyway's lot's of love for you peep's.
You guy's in this thead are the only reason I will never leave RIU.


----------



## bossman88188 (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh yeah!
I did not see the moonwalking bear.
Too busy watching the ball.lmao


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 21, 2010)

Leave a little weatherproof camo note on ur plants next time.

"Ur being watched, careful" should do the trick.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2010)

You guys should set up fake Pig Traps so if hunters come by again, they will leave the spot alone or scare off anyone else walking around


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 21, 2010)

what up gang! 

yup cracker, kkday and I are gonna do that. we were gonna leave some kind of calling card in thier trap that is 10ft. away from us. we had a local hydroshop business card and was gonna put that in the trap to let them know wassup, but thought against that just in case they didn't see the grow. so we figured the next time we go up, kkday and I will bring a note and post it by our grow. thx for stopping by man

hey SICC! yup, shit is crazy,... but I kinda like it like that .. and we were thinking of scaring them off too thx for the continued support playa

hey bossman! I was wondering where you been dude! good to see you back in action, hope things are all G now. thx for the kind wordz buddy. and that's why I'm an RIU soldier too. the peeps in this thread have been amazing! the support and love y'all give me are unbelievable.this journal would be shit without you guys!! all y'all viewers kick-ass! thx gang!!  One Love


...I get by with a little help from my friends
[youtube]EmOtWyjs8iU[/youtube]
mahalo and thx for viewing and the continued support RIU


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet tune Dr G, take it easy , peace from DST, the Octopus
[youtube]cgPqmRNjoTE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 21, 2010)

hahahaha! I love that song!! thx DST, you octopus you...lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2010)

aloha saturday gang! well, I don't got any pics yet but kkday and I harvested a few plants. the last of the keahi's, a sour deisel, strawberry cough, and a few mangoes.

the strawberry cough is bomb, nice taste and good high. the sour deisel is also bomb and a good high and taste. haven't tried the mango yet. looks kinda skimpy to tell you the truth, it never packed on weight like the others. keahi is good, but it's out of the line-up allready due to hermi traits that show up mid to late flower.so we are not runnig keahi's any more.... sometime soon the haleys comet will be up for harvest and I can't wait to get a taste of that. it's the stickiest and fattest of the bunch. grew real easy too. I'll get some pics up later.

aloha


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds good Doc, Im lookin forward to some pics, good to know you liked the SC, one of my all time favs 

Too bad about the keahi's, but a hermie trait is no good, keep us updated


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2010)

thx SICC. yeah man, the SC was my favorite of the bunch. tastes and smells like strawberries and cream too!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2010)

Just dropping in to say hi Doc, hope all is well in paradise.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 23, 2010)

hey NG, good to see ya. all is well, but it's hazy as fuck right now. don't look like paradise at the moment. thx for the visit!


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Doc, good to hear about the recent harvesting activities. Interesting your point about the Mangos. I got 2 regulars on the go, they been in 12/12 for 2 weeks but are very shy at coming forward about their sex. Everyone else in the room has been flashing, just the mangos haven't. I have heard a few negatives about the mango's. dilemna about whether to keep mine. When you frree pop on over for a swatch of the journal. Will try and put updates today. We got a party today though, Rabbie Burns (famous Scottish poet's birthday tomorrow) So we all get together and eat haggis, and drink whiskey - weyhey. Albeit a day early (we have a saying in Scotland, If yer nae fast, Yer Last!!!

Peace island brothers,

DST


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 25, 2010)

howdy greenhorn, decided that with a stella and a bifta in hand, 5000 possts are not going to be productively read so checked out some pics and skipped 100 pages  from the first pics of your garden, looks like i should be expecting to see some monster plants from you


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh dee doh, TTT is too important to read 5000+ posts....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 25, 2010)

hahaha! I highly suggest when you have time, read all 5 gazillion posts!  it's powerpacked with information and loaded with pics.!! for real though, you should read it. and don't feel to bad, even my partner kkday don't follow my journal I'll tell him shit about green harvest and helicopters and shit and he say's I'm paranoid...I'm like dude, have you even been following my journal or what?! it's all in there!!!  but yeah, it's a fuckin' long journalwhat up cracker and DST good to see y'all


anyways bro, welcome aboard the zion express TTT....

[youtube]A7sBuvjnvHI[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 25, 2010)

Your journal is impossible to follow doc . . . especially in my state


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

Like the Zion Train bru, some real cool Bob Marley images and artwork in that video as well!!! I likes it. 

So Dr G, when you and kkday feeding the masses with more pics of yer MOG?
Check ya later,
DST


----------



## kkday (Jan 26, 2010)

Dst somthings telling me in a few days. 

Greenharvest don't fly too much on this island, not like other places. But then againe it only takes one fly over. The whole thing about growing gurilla is safety cuz no one knows who's plants they are. But these fuckerz in Hawaii will watch the crops from another valley to catch the growers fucked up cops! Maybe we shuld wear bandanas over our faces. Somthing to think about


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2010)

When you approach the girls, do you take precautions (i.e leave your bags of nutes and goodies away from the grow before making sure it's all clear? That way if there are sneaky boar waiting to grab you, you can then just say it was an innocent walk by.....

I pulled one of my mango's today, it got man bits on it for sure. It's sitting next to me in my office now. Jsut wondering what to do with it. I hate killing plants, such a shame.

Will keep stopping by to check for updates guys. Happy growing in paradise.

DST


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm guessing that you guys have planted in an area which is heavy in herbaceous plants, as opposed to strictly trees. 

FLIR technology has great difficulty picking weed out amongst herbaceous material. 
I don't think fly overs are really a concern, unless
a.) They actually pick up ur heat sig at the grow (bad timing)
b.) Ur growing in an area that doesn't have much other plant life around (hard to believe in Hawaii).
c.) Ur growing acres of the stuff


Trespassing & thieves is ur biggest worry....IMHO.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah, so far so good at this spot. there's helicopters that come pretty close but they are on a fixed flight path,.... well that's what we like to believe anyways 

and like I mentioned way back in this journal, hope for the best but prepare for the worse. that's why I'm still walking the streeets a free man. the big bust that happened a few years back in kauai, I knew those dudes. the biggest marijuana bust in HI I believe..here's the story.....http://www.kitv.com/news/14046648/detail.html ......coulda been me


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2010)

haha, fuck helicopters, i recently had a bit of an experience that first made me go all cokcokcocockocockFUCK but now i'm just smiling thinking HAHAHAHA they're dumb 

i will try and get around to reading those few unread posts during the weekend tomorrow  maybe. chances are i'm gonna be too hungover to lift a finger or raise an eyelid


----------



## Babs34 (Jan 26, 2010)

"At one point, officers saw several of the defendants even smoking their harvested marijuana during their breaks from their labors," Kubo said.



*---the audacity!!!*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2010)

I know yeah? lol they were smoking marijuana cigarettes, reefer! how awful!!lol lord only knows if they were up to some santeria hocus pocus....
[youtube]QcxN320kS7Q[/youtube][youtube]LTCyZvb2Uzw[/youtube]
.....by the way, we harvested again today a few mangoes and a few haleys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2010)

.....some pics.....


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2010)

my fave pic. Thanks for the update Doc.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2010)

oh hell yeah +REP


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice pics Doc...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2010)

Appreciate all the kind words gang, gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside 

These plants are so sticky! I had resin all over my fingers from just pulling fan leaves, it was crazy! Mahalo for all the support and rep! One love gang


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 27, 2010)

beauty ............


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 27, 2010)

just wondering do you guys have deer and rabbits in hawaaii?


----------



## cph (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh so frosty!!! This one looks about done, you going to bring her down soon?


----------



## Punatic (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking Great Doc !


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2010)

wassup gang! 

first of all, no wild deer or rabbit running around here, chitown. we do got alot of mongoose though.. and rats. also ant's have been killin' us too.

hey cph, we harvested that plant and a few others last night. kkday and I needed some help cause there was so much to trim, *thx aunty lehua, you awesome!!*  

other than that, things are going pretty good right now. still have yet to check the one grow where the hunters are roaming. hopefully things are still good at that site. the plants are probably dying of thirst right now. kkday and I have been meaning to check on that grow, but our schedules been conflicting lately so we just haven't had an opportunity to check it out. hopefully sometime this week....

once again, thx for interest and all the kind words gang, you guys are awesome!! you guys support is very much appreciatedthank you


----------



## cph (Jan 27, 2010)

It's always nice to have so much you need help!! Keep fighting the fight!!

When was the last time you saw how my PJ was doing?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2010)

It's been awhile sorry man! this past 2 months been so hectic, I have been putting alot of my subscribed threads on the back shelf. but I do remember the PJ, can't forget that everytime I think of the PJ, I always think of Adrian Peterson!  and I was soo bummed when the saints beat them but I'm gonna drop into your thread right now. curious to see how it's going, it's been awhile! and if you want CPH, drop a few peek-a-boo shots. we love pics!!


----------



## cph (Jan 27, 2010)

No worries! I'm guilty of not always posting myself. Just feel like lurking sometimes. Plus your garden gets pretty busy some times, it's hard to keep up!

That game had me on the edge of my seat!! With all the turn overs that game would have been 56 to 28, and Brett would finally get another ring and retire. LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 27, 2010)

damn bro, your PJ is the shit!! some killer frost on those puppies!! awesome!! I'm gonna steal one of your pics and post it in here, it's that awesome


----------



## cph (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Doc!!!

You've got one coming, i need to spread the love!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 27, 2010)

i,ve got to get some outdoor grows going i've got a bunch of seeds that need to find there way into some tree lines this spring


----------



## kkday (Jan 28, 2010)

Gitter dun son!^^^^^


----------



## DST (Jan 28, 2010)

kkday, the man of few words...but always pertinent ones^^^

fek me cph, thems some lovely looking plants dude....thanks to Dr for sharing them. Will drop by to see more me thinks.


----------



## lehua96734 (Jan 28, 2010)

boyz, i posted some pictures of the girls hanging in kkdays journel, check it out.


----------



## kkday (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread sucks! Unsubscribed!!!! lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

kkday said:


> This thread sucks! Unsubscribed!!!! lol.


Now those are not pertinent word kkday, lol
Okay, here some of the latest pics from my side of the world.






These are at 19 days 12/12. This is one of my Headband heads (say that 20 times in a row..wtf)





And this is some Casey Jones










Hope you enjoy the pics guys. Happy weekend Dr G and you Hawaiian peeps of the sunny place (woke up this morning to a fresh batch of snow)

Peace, DST


----------



## grassified (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn I love this grow thread, plants are looking awesome dr.gh. I might be bringing back some herijuana seeds from AZ for the summer time, gonna see how they fair outdoors in HI. killer smoke.

haha as far as an update on my plants, I convinced my little brother to walk up there an pull the males, im just hoping he doesnt think he see's balls on a perfectly good female!
cant wait to get back for spring.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 31, 2010)

what's up gang. thx for the wordz and visits!!


----------



## cutman (Jan 31, 2010)

very nice dr.what strains were them plants there. looks sweat, went throw some of this 444 pg dam dude. any way very nice


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 1, 2010)

What up cutman, thx for dropping by! The latest pics are mango, strawberry cough, and haleys comet. Stick around dude, gonna do some updates later this week sometime. Thx again for the kind wordz


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Now those are not pertinent word kkday, lol
> Okay, here some of the latest pics from my side of the world.
> 
> 
> ...


 THat is a sick ass vert!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2010)

what up gang, just a little update....

the moon was out so kkday and I took advantage of it and hiked in a bunch of good sized afghan x kush clones that aint clones no more!lol they're kinda huge!they were long overdue to go up in the mountains and were overcrowding kkdays tent. I'm glad we got some room opened up in kkdays tent, cause it means we now have room to grow out some seeds! I got some beans we been wanting to try out. I'll give y'all an update as far as what beans we are gonna run but "hijack" will certainly be one of them. I only got 3 of em left so hopefully we get a female. *crosses fingers*. well anyways, the grow is looking awesome!! we gotta go back and tend to the plants tomorrow so I'll be sure to take some pics that's about all I have for now, peace out friends



feel no way,,,can you feel it?
[youtube]25VMhaxvhWs[/youtube]
"no but I feel no way, cause reggae, lead the way...."
"make you feel so irie, make you feel so nice...."


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2010)

So I finally decided to post on your wonderful thread. Great song bro. Made my morning much brighter.

I have been thinking about you becuase I am going to start training in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu... and I know you are a big fight fan. I don't think I'll ever fight though... i'm too much of a wuss.

The moonlight adventure sounds all kinds of fun. Or at least exciting.

Love it all my friend. Thanks for the all the good times.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> What up cutman, thx for dropping by! The latest pics are mango, strawberry cough, and haleys comet. Stick around dude, gonna do some updates later this week sometime. Thx again for the kind wordz


 
wtf is haleys comet my good doctor?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds good Doc, have you checc'd on that site yet? where those pig hunters were


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2010)

what up SICC. no, haven't checked on that site yet. we have to check it this week though, it probably neeeds water!!! hopefully the rain is holding them off. it's all strawberry cough too at that spot. I'll make sure to update that grow too, gaurantee sometime this week..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> So I finally decided to post on your wonderful thread. Great song bro. Made my morning much brighter.
> 
> I have been thinking about you becuase I am going to start training in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu... and I know you are a big fight fan. I don't think I'll ever fight though... i'm too much of a wuss.
> 
> ...


 hey Jiggy, good to see you show face dude!! yup, still a big fight fan and it was soo peaceful in the mountains last night, it was a pretty awesome feeling, it is fun! thx for the vist bro!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 2, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> wtf is haleys comet my good doctor?


 from what I read about the strain, it is an easy growing strain, about 60/40 sativa/indica, it's heritage is supposedly skunk#1 and early californian.... but it was a clone that a good friend sponsered us that's how we aquired it. good to see ya playa 
*Haley's Comet*
Fast, heavy and easy to grow! Haley's Comet is a very homogenous, fast maturing variety that is suitable to grow outdoors in many temperate regions. A large percentage of the plants trigger into flower at the slightest reduction of photoperiod. Haley's Comet has a sweet citrus taste and smell with a well balanced physical/cerebral ​


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2010)

just a few pics. I got more I'll post later some time. enjoy


----------



## cph (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks amazing!!! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## cph (Feb 5, 2010)

Thought I'd show ya what my other plants are looking like. This is my Mystery Nug, turned out a nice dark purple...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 5, 2010)

HolyShit dude!!!! that is fuckin' awesome!...thx for sharing!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2010)

Lookin good as always Doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Thx SICC. And I'll make sure to update the other grow, we gonna check it this weekend. still curious about the whole situation with the hunters.

mahalo for the support guys!!


----------



## grassified (Feb 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up SICC. no, haven't checked on that site yet. we have to check it this week though, it probably neeeds water!!! hopefully the rain is holding them off. it's all strawberry cough too at that spot. I'll make sure to update that grow too, gaurantee sometime this week..



brah you stay on da garden isle doesnt it rain choke over there?


I got a question, what strain have you guys found does best outdoors in HI? 

mahalos


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, I stay on da garden isle and fly to Oahu every week to check out kkdays grow


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

CPH Bumped exactly the pic that I was about to bumpy, very nice Doc!!! Looking for ward to the other updates. And beautiful purps CPH!!!

Have a chilled weekend peeps, I am fekkin loving it, I just won a court case that has been going on for over a year with my business!! So the 25k lawyers fees where actually worth it!

Peace, DST


----------



## 303 (Feb 6, 2010)

Starting up again.. How've ya been doc?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

303 said:


> Starting up again.. How've ya been doc?


 I been good bro!! haven't seen you around in ages!! welcome back


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

DST said:


> CPH Bumped exactly the pic that I was about to bumpy, very nice Doc!!! Looking for ward to the other updates. And beautiful purps CPH!!!
> 
> Have a chilled weekend peeps, I am fekkin loving it, I just won a court case that has been going on for over a year with my business!! So the 25k lawyers fees where actually worth it!
> 
> Peace, DST


 what up DST, glad things worked out for you.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up DST, glad things worked out for you.


cheers doc, feels like a weight of my shoulders, the bastards even put a bond on my house!! Happy dayz ahead (they do have 3 months to appeal, but looking on the bright side),

peace bru, DST


----------



## cph (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks! I'm glad you liked that purple! And think I almost through out that plant because it was growing so funky. She came around thou, and I took some late clones that still haven't rooted. Stay high!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

hope those clones root for ya bro, that's a pretty plant!!


----------



## cph (Feb 6, 2010)

They should be good. I'm 100% on the 20 or so clones I've taken so far. I haven't tried it with a plant 5 weeks in flower though. How long does that paper bag dry/cure method usually take?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

depends on how much moisture the plant has when you pull it. I'd say a few days to a week in the bag and then into the jars... another person to ask would be DST, he does the technique also. I haven't done it in awhile though. I haven't handled the drying and curing since my exodus from kauai. kkday and aunty lehua take care of it now.  I'd have a hand in it too but where I lay my head right now is not 420 friendly I really need to move!!


----------



## cph (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats a good reason to move! Hope everything works out for you!

I just cut a few sample and don't have a real good place to hang them right now. They've already hung for a day so hopefully it doesn't take to long!


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 6, 2010)

What's cookin'? maybe you remember pinkus  he was a good joe who got a bad rap


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

let me know how it smokes CPH, tell me if that MN tastes like grapes,, or blackberries!! 

oh yeah, one more thing. I do hang them a little before they go into the bags, once again, depends on the moisture content of the plant at the given time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 6, 2010)

PlantManBee said:


> What's cookin'? maybe you remember pinkus  he was a good joe who got a bad rap


yeah man!! I remember him!! very cool dude. miss the dude. thanks for stopping by! welcome too my journal and if you ever see pinkus, tell him the doc say's what's up!!  thx for coming by, much appreciated


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

cph said:


> They should be good. I'm 100% on the 20 or so clones I've taken so far. I haven't tried it with a plant 5 weeks in flower though. How long does that paper bag dry/cure method usually take?





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> depends on how much moisture the plant has when you pull it. I'd say a few days to a week in the bag and then into the jars... another person to ask would be DST, he does the technique also. I haven't done it in awhile though. I haven't handled the drying and curing since my exodus from kauai. kkday and aunty lehua take care of it now.  I'd have a hand in it too but where I lay my head right now is not 420 friendly I really need to move!!


Hey Dr, CPH, I am usually hanging around 5 days, when the smaller twigs are snappable, I then snip the buds of the main branches and bag them. They are in bags for 2-3 days normally. I just turn the buds in the bags a few times a day....seems to even out the drying nicely. Gives a shout if you need any more info.

Hey Dr, did you move from that house you had at the start of your Thread? I always imagined that to be on a cliff looking over the sea, all peaceful with a small private dirt track and that lovely little private garden.....and you ain't there now. Did I miss the move or something. You got to give me a new image to keep in my mind of how chilled it is on the Island bru....it's a nice place I go when I am stoned!!! And now you is in a non420 friendly zone. Big Baws to that. Hope it works out for you.

Peace man,

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah DST, I moved back in august or September
, can't remember. I started this journal way back in march I believe... or april, don't rememberlol

The place where I lived was awesome. Kauai is awesome. I'll be back there one day, when the time is right. I miss Kauai....


I'll get you some pics of Oahu. There's a few sweet spots here


And yup, not 420 friendly. That's why I do the guerilla thing now.. It ain't to pleasant carrying 6 gallons of water and supplies on your back everytime you visit your garden, and it's that number times two with kkday. If one of us was to bail on eachother, it would be a disaster! The size of our grow right now requires 2 guys. But the reward is great so at the end of the day, I don't mind doing it guerilla style. I actually love it! But I do miss having the convenience of growing right outside my door..


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

You do what you have to do Dr G. And there's nothing like having a Partnero to be along on the ride with you. God knows what I would have done the last year without my Old Part's, and friend. If you want something enough you will get it, one day you *will* return


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

tHx for the support DST 

By the way,, what time is it there? It's 11:23pm HI time here


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> tHx for the support DST
> 
> By the way,, what time is it there? It's 11:23pm HI time here


 ...morning, afternoon......Good Night in my case. Just saw that you posted just now..................
I await the smoke report of the SH.....with pictures of the cure...hehe, I'm so demanding.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ...morning, afternoon......Good Night in my case. Just saw that you posted just now..................
> I await the smoke report of the SH.....with pictures of the cure...hehe, I'm so demanding.


HI sweetheart missed ya


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

It's just about 11am Sunday morgen, just been out to check the lasses in the potting shed. Took 7 Headband clones last night that are still nice and perky this morning. The wife is going to get he rhair cut, I am going ot go for a shmokey at the coffeeshop. Yah!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

hahaha! sounds like a good deal to me take a puff for me bru I'm off to hit the sack.  thx all for stopping by and viewing, even the lurkers!! later gang!!


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Nanight Dr G. Slaap Lekker Jongen!


----------



## cph (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> let me know how it smokes CPH, tell me if that MN tastes like grapes,, or blackberries!!
> 
> oh yeah, one more thing. I do hang them a little before they go into the bags, once again, depends on the moisture content of the plant at the given time


I'll let you know, it's the PJ that I took the sample of. They probably have less than 2 weeks left! The MN has 3 maybe 4 weeks left. I think the MN smells like black liqurish. Should be tasty!! I think the PJ smells like a tropical mixed fruit drink, and my girl said fresh cut blueberries. I don't think my smeller works right after 20 years of smoking cigs. So she's probably more acurate. 



DST said:


> Hey Dr, CPH, I am usually hanging around 5 days, when the smaller twigs are snappable, I then snip the buds of the main branches and bag them. They are in bags for 2-3 days normally. I just turn the buds in the bags a few times a day....seems to even out the drying nicely. Gives a shout if you need any more info.
> 
> Hey Dr, did you move from that house you had at the start of your Thread? I always imagined that to be on a cliff looking over the sea, all peaceful with a small private dirt track and that lovely little private garden.....and you ain't there now. Did I miss the move or something. You got to give me a new image to keep in my mind of how chilled it is on the Island bru....it's a nice place I go when I am stoned!!! And now you is in a non420 friendly zone. Big Baws to that. Hope it works out for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info guys! They seem good this morning, by the way you're talking I should have hung them for another day or 2, but I didn't like where I had them hanging. I'll make sure to check on them regularly to avoid any problems.

Dr. You're 5 hrs behind me. When you said it was 11:23 pm it was 4:23 am here. And DST you're 6 hours ahead. It was 5 in the morn when you said 11 am.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Are you on the East Coast of the US, CPH? That would make sense I suppose. I always start my bag with them being wid eopen. A fan blowing into them if possible. Then after a day start to close the bag slightly, until eventually the bag is pretty much closed....


----------



## cph (Feb 7, 2010)

Not really the east coast, but the Eastern time zone. I live on the south west coast of Lake Eire in the Black Swamp.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2010)

Just had a quick google image search, looks like a lovely place to live, CPH.


----------



## cph (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks DST it is a nice place to live. Most of my family have been farmers in the area since they came from Germany in the early 1800's.

Can you try the pics again Doc? Not showing for me.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah i cant see them


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

shit!!! that sux! would the grower please post the pics??? pleaaaaaase??  I know you're watching!!!


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> shit!!! that sux! would the grower please post the pics??? pleaaaaaase??  I know you're watching!!![/QUOTE
> 
> HAHHA......where are the pics doc?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

thank you babs!!  enjoy gang


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2010)

Hell yeah, looks so frosty


----------



## cph (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks about done! Nice job!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah, nice job babs! hella frosty!




I got updates gang! the site where the pig hunters were look for the update later this evening,,,, stay tuned!!


----------



## cph (Feb 7, 2010)

Is that going to be this evening HI time? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

YUP,,,and NOPE!......
4:20, hawaiian time. not to be confused with 4:20. HI time  lol


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yeah, nice job babs! hella frosty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*May the pig hunters clone your plants to death, hehe........J/K!!!!!*

*Don't ever make me post a deficiently lit fluorescent grow again...I'm so ashamed. *
*...but still love ya dearly. *


----------



## SidV (Feb 7, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *May the pig hunters clone your plants to death, hehe........J/K!!!!!*
> 
> *Don't ever make me post a deficiently lit fluorescent grow again...I'm so ashamed. *
> *...but still love ya dearly. *


Nothin to be ashamed about theres plenty of seasoned growers here that would give an arm and a leg to end up with what you call a deficiently lit florescent plants 

I can just imagine the CRUNCH & CRACKLE from a juicy fat calyx cracking as you say "F*^K" and the bud falls into the trim bag..







nice nice nice.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

what up SidV, thx for stopping by!! much appreciated


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

okay, so kkday and I checked on the site with the hunters. the pig snares were gone and there was no sign of them. so either ..a)they saw the grow and left it alone, b)saw the grow and are waiting till harvest to snatch the buds before we do, or c)didn't see the grow at all. but anyways, the grow was still there and still intact. the plants looked pretty good for 5 weeks of neglect. it's a good thing there was coco mixed in with the potting soil, cause it holds the moisture really well, fuck the water crystals!! lol .... the soil was damn dry though, and they did take a few hits from the drought. a lot of the fan leaves were burnt crisp. but all in all, it looked pretty good! much better than I expected. so wwe gave them a good watering and will check on them in another few weeks..enough with the small talk, here are the pics..........



oh yeah,,, who dat say they can beat dem saints! who dat!! go saints!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2010)

WHO DAT!!!!!!

Im so relieved the site is ok, i doubt they even saw the spot, keep up the good work Doc!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

thx SICC! I'm happy the plants are still there. and thx for the interest SICC, that update was for you I knew you were just as curious about the grow as kkday and I were


----------



## SidV (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up SidV, thx for stopping by!! much appreciated


np, anytime. great thread. Only the size of a short novel  woot. lol


----------



## cph (Feb 7, 2010)

Considering the neglect they look real good!!

d) They're cool people who will leave your's alone because their tree's haven't been neglected!! lol j/k


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

hahaha! yeah, forgot d)  lol

thx for the support and kind words y'all, means alot coming from all you awesome growers much mahalo's


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

SidV said:


> np, anytime. great thread. Only the size of a short novel  woot. lol


 hahahaha!  woot woot!!


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 7, 2010)

SidV said:


> Nothin to be ashamed about theres plenty of seasoned growers here that would give an arm and a leg to end up with what you call a deficiently lit florescent plants
> 
> I can just imagine the CRUNCH & CRACKLE from a juicy fat calyx cracking as you say "F*^K" and the bud falls into the trim bag..
> 
> ...


 .....thanks. Flourescents get a bad rap. It just so happens that I "accidentally" broke about 400 watts of them not too long ago---"oops." With flos.....you need ALL you can get.
I just "trimmed" in the past couple of days. I confess......the buds were unique. Typically, I strip them to the core, but opted to leave more leaves this time around, as they were crystalized and PINK. The pictures do no justice in showing that. "Now"....if I could just leave them to properly cure before smoking. 
This is more my kind of element.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2010)

Either way Doc....ur grow area has been compromised..... let caution be your guide from now on.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 7, 2010)

Two weeks before you plan on harvesting, move them another 10 feet away.  Leave plenty of evidence of Miracle Gro ferts.......LOL.
A few traps here and there wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 7, 2010)

My first (and last) outdoor grow was a nightmare... rabbits... deer... insects... guys on a four-wheelers... police helicopter... doh !! 

Glad ur having better luck than i did. I love to see the good leaf in the great outdoors.  This may be the longest journal on RIU !
.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

DaGambler said:


> My first (and last) outdoor grow was a nightmare... rabbits... deer... insects... guys on a four-wheelers... police helicopter... doh !!
> 
> Glad ur having better luck than i did. I love to see the good leaf in the great outdoors.  This may be the longest journal on RIU !
> .


hahahaha! DaGambler, awesome man!! thx for taking notice of my thread good to have you here! anytime you wanna speak, feel free to do so. your thoughts and advice are always welcome here thx for dropping in dude

and no, there are a few journals that are longer I might be in the top 5 longest journals though! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Either way Doc....ur grow area has been compromised..... let caution be your guide from now on.


 thx for the wise words of advice CJ, will do  and thx for dropping by!! always a pleasure


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking good for 5 weeks of neglect, are they getting moisture from the mountain as well? How often is it raining? Sorry about the weather report requests. I know that on most mountains you have cloud covering, which then will create moisture that runs down the side of the mountain...not sure if this is the case where you guys are at. Anyway, keeping fingers crossed for this site guys.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2010)

This site got the occasional overnight sprinkle and morning dew. also it doesn't get as much direct sun, it's shaded alot of the day. It doesn't rain alot at this site though. But higher up the valley, there's lots of rain, so a river runs nearby. So far the river never dried up and that's a good thing, cause at this site, we get our water from the river.

So to further explain so you get the idea, this site is an up and down hike to a valley, but a valley with some elevation to it. ..... the other site is straight mountain, Billy goat style ....or donkey, but the doc is no donkey! lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 8, 2010)

So it's either ... over the river and through the woods to grandmothers house we go.

or...


The man who climbed up a hill and came down a mountain.


----------



## Punatic (Feb 8, 2010)

Doc doing real good for not being behind "your" house. I still remember your BIG ones, I havn't forgotten. 
Oh but what a feeling to grow in the wide open at "Grampa's" house LOL
I hope to accomplish the same.......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 8, 2010)

Nothing wrong with growing at ole gramps house!! lol

Yeah man, I miss growing the trees I still got the "big one" though if you know what I mean!  lol 

woot woot!!  thx for passing by gang


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

neglect or not you have some fine looking buds still there. As long as the stick around till harvest you should be great. Keep an eye up in the trees for hidden cams and helicopters.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 9, 2010)

thx for stopping by and the kind wordz dude, also for the tips, appreciate it. yup, my eyes and ears are always tuned in to the sight and sound of helicopters, ....and anything suspicious or out of the ordinary. thx again for stopping by!


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2010)

Bloody helicopters, I can hear one going over my house at the moment. I seem to be in a flight path for the Police, Ambulance, and any other private heli's that are flying over to Schiphol airport....noisy buggers......


----------



## Punatic (Feb 9, 2010)

Flight path ? I live next to the eruption, A damn tour helicopter flys over every HOUR!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 9, 2010)

.....so kkday and I checked on our other grow site. here is various pics. there is a hummingbird that frequents our grow but I wasn't able to get him on camera maybe next time.. I did manage to get a picture of a mongoose turd though  lol  enjoy!!
[youtube]V7RMN_jvMTM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pics as always! That's one funky bug! Did it do any damage?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 9, 2010)

a little  and it was funky!! I'm not sure if it stoned itself to death on the buds or what but it was dead stiff! also I broke it in half and there was like little worms in the body or something. weird as shit. thx for the kind wordz


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

lol thats a nice pic of that turd 

Plants look great Doc, are any of them ready for harvest?


----------



## kkday (Feb 10, 2010)

Plants look like shit doc, don't give up your day job!! lol try throw that turd in your soil mix for nutes.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2010)

Nom nom


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

kkday said:


> Plants look like shit doc, don't give up your day job!! lol try throw that turd in your soil mix for nutes.


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .....so kkday and I checked on our other grow site. here is various pics. there is a hummingbird that frequents our grow but I wasn't able to get him on camera maybe next time.. I did manage to get a picture of a mongoose turd though  lol  enjoy!!
> [youtube]V7RMN_jvMTM&feature=related[/youtube]


 *Dayuuuuuuuum, which picture to highlight?*
*I like. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey what up guys.

in a few weeks there will be another harvest. The last of the mangoes, some og x afghan, and few others. Thx for stopping by


----------



## ReelFiles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am perplexed by the sheer volume of this thread, will make for plenty of late night browsing. Keep them pics coming looking good from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 11, 2010)

hahaha! thx for stopping by bro. appreciate the kind wordz! thx dude


----------



## Punatic (Feb 12, 2010)

Sup Doc hows it Hanging.........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2010)

What up punatic. Been good bro. Just working and surfing. surfs been good lately!


----------



## Punatic (Feb 12, 2010)

and even da shittyest surf is better than the BEST day at work, Roger that.

Weathers Awesome here, my girls like the drought, nothing but SUN. LOL

Tincure from (Stroh+BB/WW=Heaven).

Peace out.


----------



## Katatawnic (Feb 13, 2010)

So we're waiting for escrow to close!  (They said the other day they're looking at Feb. 26.) Good thing too, we're gonna need the bigger house soon... in about 4.5 months, I'm going to be a grandma!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 13, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> So we're waiting for escrow to close!  (They said the other day they're looking at Feb. 26.) Good thing too, we're gonna need the bigger house soon... in about 4.5 months, I'm going to be a grandma!


 hey Kat! good to see ya

you know,.. I was gonna pm you and ask if everything worked out for you but I didn't wanna seem too nosey so it sounds like things are going well for you. right on!!..... a grandma?!?! holy moly!!  lol


----------



## kkday (Feb 13, 2010)

The news says 49 out of 50 states have snow on the ground. Guess what state is sunny and green. Lol stay worm all you haoles, give us some pics of what were missing. Aloha


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 13, 2010)

no snow here


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> So we're waiting for escrow to close!  (They said the other day they're looking at Feb. 26.) Good thing too, we're gonna need the bigger house soon... in about 4.5 months, I'm going to be a grandma!


Sounds very promising Kat. And congratulations (on all accounts).

Snow here, but hey, getting use to that now...light snow falling at this very moment...roll on the summer

peace, DST


----------



## kkday (Feb 14, 2010)

My son keeps asking me if we can play in the snow....... Next year maybe I check out Cali.


----------



## cph (Feb 15, 2010)

I brought a sample for everyone to try.







Here you go kkday. It didn't turn out as good as I thought it would but you can see it. It was snowing right before I took this pic. We got about 8 in last week and will get 2-3 in the next few days.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Nice samples cph---wish I could experience first-hand.*

*My sad photo for the night, LOL.*

*Any mention of even the word "snow".....all bread, eggs and milk are sold out. People in the south truly believe they will be snowed in for days on end.--and school has been out for over a week.*
"Edit".......I royally screwed that picture up. I'll try again later.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 16, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *Nice samples cph---wish I could experience first-hand.*
> 
> *My sad photo for the night, LOL.*
> 
> ...


"stoner moment"
I give up if it doesn't work this time.


----------



## DST (Feb 16, 2010)

Very Tasty looking CPH, love the Bump Pic as well, lol......we're getting snow all of Feb over here!! Doesn't look as hard core as that though...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 16, 2010)

Snow? What is that? lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 16, 2010)

cph said:


> I brought a sample for everyone to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
[email protected] <c>hicago<p>uplic{h}housing werres my sample nugg at?


----------



## cph (Feb 16, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> "stoner moment"
> I give up if it doesn't work this time.


I'd love to share babs!!

I don't even get the snow blower out for less then 3". We get paniced people here too, but only if they say 10" or more.



DST said:


> Very Tasty looking CPH, love the Bump Pic as well, lol......we're getting snow all of Feb over here!! Doesn't look as hard core as that though...


This is really the first snow that stuck around all year. January was cold as fuck it just didn't snow! I'm glad you like bud!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Snow? What is that? lol


I'm sure you'll have a chance to find out someday! 



chitownsmoking said:


> [email protected] <c>hicago<p>uplic{h}housing werres my sample nugg at?


About 3 hours east!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2010)

[youtube]99ZZwbEXCYw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweet update Dr G, looks like you got a couple of flavours in there. This is NOT the hunters site is it? 

The sun is out today!!! Hopefully will melt some of the snow, yoorah!

Laters island peeps,

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2010)

hey DST. no, this is not that site. and yes, got a few flavors  the purpley looking ones is the mango. the bushy guys is the afghan x og kush. also got a few other strains but sorta lost track. thx for the visit!!


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2010)

The Mango goes Purpley, that's awesome. My mangoes just seemd to grow balls, hahaha...didn't have much luck getting any girly mango's 
I still got 2 seeds left so who knows.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [youtube]99ZZwbEXCYw[/youtube]








*I think I could happily camp out at this site for awhile. *


----------



## Tunda (Feb 17, 2010)

If that's Kc brains mango it will turn red and purple when ripening. Happend to all four females I had last long season. It was soo sticky I started calling the strain magooey. Suprisingly wasn't that potent but was still very enjoyable. Nice pics brah!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey tunda, YOu're right, it's not very potent at all. Only good for take pics! lol we gonna stop with the mango after this batch is done. It doesn't really pack on any weight and is kinda skimpy, no bag appeal. It is an enjoyable mellow daytime smoke though. thx for stopping by Hawaiian, we gotta burn one down sometime again soon!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *I think I could happily camp out at this site for awhile. *


HI babs!  so you got a smoke report for us yet?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2010)

The ladies looks great Doc


----------



## Punatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Allright looking good doc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 17, 2010)

ThAnks you guys!! Appreciate the kind wordz


----------



## kkday (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the snow pick, very cool! It looks like powder, that's great!


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> HI babs!  so you got a smoke report for us yet?


*This one's a keeper for sure. *
*It really sucks I'm not allowing it to properly cure. I don't even have much left.*

*This is the perfect day time smoke for me. The taste is SO enjoyable....somewhat light floral with musky undertones. Amazingly, very smooth for such a short cure...the kind of lingering smell you just don't want to disappear...so, you keep smoking. *
*Definitely leaning sativa, which is always a good thing in my book... a head high....but focused, no coming down...no need for a throw down on the couch...more uplifting.*
*For me to describe that affect means that any of you would either be climbing walls...or going on a cleaning frenzy. Yanno, come to think of it..I'm kinda feeling like going rollerblading. It's in the 50's today...perfect.*
*They were BEAUTIFUL little nugs!!!!.......GORGEOUS. It's almost ceremonial for me to first adore the bud under the magnifying glass prior to partaking...and crunching up those crystallized calyx's was heaven..I think I could make a perfume out of this stuff.*
*My first clone now has 8 colas. I'm thinking I'll shoot for 16.* *.......but that leaves me with the ever growing problem of space. I can't seem to make myself stop cloning. I don't know how I'm going to possibly pull off this amount of plants.....but I'm determined.* 
*Yeap, this one is a keeper. So happy my buddy hooked me up with this. *

*Yo DOC Where's the report on the SH?.......*
*and where are Tahoe and BTF?...never see them anymore.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

hey babs!
you mean SH as in silver haze? if so, it was a good smoke. typically what you would expect from a sativa. tasted good.. sorry, I suck at smoke reports

killer smoke report babs! that would be the hijack cross you're talking about, correct? and I think tahoe might be on one of his journeys, I'm sure he will be back. BTF, I don't know what happened to him. also going MIA is bossman.. wonder how he is doing? thx for the visit babs!!


----------



## cph (Feb 21, 2010)

Great smoke report babs! Sounds like good smoke!

I think BTF got banned. It was a couple months back, him and a mod had an argument...

I did it Dr... I killed them... 3 of them... Here's one of there heads...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

damn cph! looks awesome!! I need a smoke report of that too


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 21, 2010)

nice grow dude!


----------



## GOODoleBOY (Feb 21, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

hahahaha! hey, that was funny dude + rep to ya! hahahaha


----------



## cph (Feb 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> damn cph! looks awesome!! I need a smoke report of that too


With my limited experience, I'll do my best with a report for ya! 

This report is the plant that came down a week ago. It had very few amber trichs and almost no cure... Very fruity with hints of vanilla, the taste will stick with you for awhile. Smooth as you can ask, you'll only cough if you get greedy! Right now it's almost all head buzz, you can feel it in the body real good though. I just wish I could share!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

hahahaha! sounds awesome dude


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 21, 2010)

cph said:


> With my limited experience, I'll do my best with a report for ya!
> 
> This report is the plant that came down a week ago. It had very few amber trichs and almost no cure... Very fruity with hints of vanilla, the taste will stick with you for awhile. Smooth as you can ask, you'll only cough if you get greedy! Right now it's almost all head buzz, you can feel it in the body real good though. I just wish I could share!


 *Just as soon as I saw that bud, I said TASTY......sweet and tasty. *
*I don't get greedy......cause I KNOW I'll cough my ass off. *
*Damn, why don't I ever have neighbors like this?...yanno,the ones always wanting to spread the joy.*
*Instead I get little old ladies....little old NAGGING ladies. I thought they were all supposed to be sweet. *

*Hopefully for your sake CPH, you can hold off on smoking it all before it gets a good cure. *

*Hey Doc, your smoke report sucked, LOL*
*I was expecting you to rave about that one.*

*Any one have a personal opinion on SH or super sliver lemon haze being better than the other?*

*I hate hearing about BTF. You don't suppose the same thing's happened to the Boss?*
*With all these bans, I'm thinking I may have to steer clear for awhile.....sheesh.*
*:::::::::::EACE::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

I told ya I suck at smoke reports! lol ... apparently I suck at growing too! or so I was told a few minutes ago!  why do all the asswipes hang out in the seed review section and/or advanced growing section??? anyone know??



...and I think bossman is just a little busy, that's all


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I told ya I suck at smoke reports! lol ... apparently I suck at growing too! or so I was told a few minutes ago!  why do all the asswipes hang out in the seed review section and/or advanced growing section??? anyone know??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 21, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Dr. Greenhorn said:
> 
> 
> > I told ya I suck at smoke reports! lol ... apparently I suck at growing too! or so I was told a few minutes ago!  why do all the asswipes hang out in the seed review section and/or advanced growing section??? anyone know??
> ...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 22, 2010)

Apparently all the children are in the advanced grower section.


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 22, 2010)

It's been a hell of a winter, where you been surfing at Doc? I remember when I uses to live at Waimea Bay, sometimes it sounded like the world was coming to an end outside. I was actually setting pig snares a couple months back and ran into somebody's crops, definitely wasn't the docs and miracle grow mans babies though. Thats the third time I found crops mauka. Makes me happy, but I no touch.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

Hehehe, had a good giggle at the rants, I am totally feeling you all on this. I think it must be the season, but in the last 2 weeks I have had two different people come onto my threads and just start talking utter drivel. One guy just came on going on about how this is the best, that is the best, this is all fact, blah, blah....just bore off I say.

And since when are domes and heating mats the be all and end all of cloning...? Sheesh, sorry to rant as well but I am so with you on this. That's why I love Dr G's thread, dickwipes are few and far between. And like you say Dr. Most of these people wouldn't say boo to a goose unless they had a PC in front of them (or where inside a car.)

Okay, back to weed. CPH, that looks like a real nice decapitation there? Sounds like it will cure into a real nice smoke (a smooth smoke without even a cure is def a good sign!!!)

Cheers folks,

Peace, DST


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 22, 2010)

... miracle grow mans babies though
*Yeah, Doc is a very humble soul..that one IS his!!! He just doesn't like to show off. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 22, 2010)

Hahaha! Thx for the support gang, appreciate it!! 

good to see ya surfdout I surf at quite a few breaks. My homebreak is in town though but you know country is where it's at during the winter! Also go out west to during winter. Maybe see you in the water one day

Thx for all the visits y'all


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, i used to ride my bike to Daimondhead every day when i was younger. Should be 3ft in town tomorow. Going from surfing Kauai to surfing Honolulu must have been rough. Current grow-super lemon haze, NL, skunk#1, early durban and bc stuff. next grow subcools stuff.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2010)

love the island thread ,thanks doc for keeping it going...rob


----------



## cph (Feb 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahaha! sounds awesome dude


Thanks Dr.G!! Now it's time to work out the kinks in the system and get her refined.

Watch for a new journal with my name on it in the next week or so.



Babs34 said:


> *Just as soon as I saw that bud, I said TASTY......sweet and tasty. *
> *I don't get greedy......cause I KNOW I'll cough my ass off. *
> *Damn, why don't I ever have neighbors like this?...yanno,the ones always wanting to spread the joy.*
> *Instead I get little old ladies....little old NAGGING ladies. I thought they were all supposed to be sweet. *
> ...


I try not to be greedy but can't help it some times

My neighbors are easy to get along with espaicaly since they've been in florida for a month!

I've got more coming so some of it will eventually get a good cure.



DST said:


> Hehehe, had a good giggle at the rants, I am totally feeling you all on this. I think it must be the season, but in the last 2 weeks I have had two different people come onto my threads and just start talking utter drivel. One guy just came on going on about how this is the best, that is the best, this is all fact, blah, blah....just bore off I say.
> 
> And since when are domes and heating mats the be all and end all of cloning...? Sheesh, sorry to rant as well but I am so with you on this. That's why I love Dr G's thread, dickwipes are few and far between. And like you say Dr. Most of these people wouldn't say boo to a goose unless they had a PC in front of them (or where inside a car.)
> 
> ...


Thanks DST! I'm really going to enjoy these ones!!


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Eventually I'll get a proper cure, but ummm....I will remain greedy til that time, HA. I may take small tokes, but I toke often, hahaha.*

*Considering I only have 2 in flower now (and they are even smaller)---I dunno know though.*
*8 or 16 colas I keep asking.....I better keep cloning. .....one day I'll get there.*

*I'm a Floridian, born, but not bred. Maybe I'd be nicer if I lived there?*

*After tonight, I may be banned, LOL!!! DAMN GURUS!!!.......rude sods they are.....as Doc said earlier---end of rant. *
*





**If so, PEACE to the peacefullllllll.*


----------



## SurfdOut (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't do it babs, I was born in Florida too but got out of there as soon as I could. Too much angry people and bad drugs.

I hope you don't mind my dropping in on your thread Doc. My wife decided to stay in town then w/me in the country so i got plenty of free time. Now I can dry in the whole house!!

Have a good day and take care of each other!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 23, 2010)

Drop by anytime surfdout! I love to read the conversations, very interesting to me. It's half of my journal! 

Thx for the visits gang! Keep em coming!


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 23, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Don't do it babs, I was born in Florida too but got out of there as soon as I could. Too much angry people and bad drugs.
> 
> I hope you don't mind my dropping in on your thread Doc. My wife decided to stay in town then w/me in the country so i got plenty of free time. Now I can dry in the whole house!!
> 
> Have a good day and take care of each other!!


*I just realized how I stated that could be confusing.*
*I was born in Florida.....I'm not a Floridian, nor do I intend on becoming one. I would MUCH prefer living in my home state.*


----------



## cph (Feb 23, 2010)

Would you believe me if I told ya this bud...







Came from this plant???







Click here for more... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/284644-mysterious-life-my-mystery-nug-15.html


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 23, 2010)

Holy Moly lol

looking kinda crazy!! Nice! I gotta check it out


Keep em coming gang!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

"the stone that the builder refuse, will always be the head cornerstone....."
[youtube]VP8EVKgIYsg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice looking girls. Whole lot of purple.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 24, 2010)

cph said:


> Would you believe me if I told ya this bud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *I want a purple plant! *
*........beautiful. *
*Would you believe it's snowing right now and I have my AC on? ..ugh.*


----------



## cph (Feb 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Holy Moly lol
> 
> looking kinda crazy!! Nice! I gotta check it out
> 
> ...


Crazy indeed!! Never completely came around for me. She should smoke real good!

You've got some real nice colors going too Doc!! Gotta love the winter growing! I can't grow in paradise but I can bennefit from the cool temps!!

Looks delisious!! 








Babs34 said:


> *I want a purple plant! *
> *........beautiful. *
> *Would you believe it's snowing right now and I have my AC on? ..ugh.*


Again Babs, I wish I could share...

I do have clones of her and hope too breeder her with some seeds that I was lucky to get! Maybe they'll be available eventually.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

looks like purple is the color of the season, even in warm, sunny HI

 sorry babs......we can't all be so lucky if worse comes to worse, you can try this... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/9902-color-my-dreams.html 


....almost forgot, thx for all the kind wordz gang! appreciate it all


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 24, 2010)

*DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw the word "food coloring" on the first sentence!!!*
*I will give no credence to this!!!!---You're such a tease. *


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2010)

so when we getting an update Doc?


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 24, 2010)

*OK, I read a "few" more posts........maybe I'll further investigate. After all, who am I to judge at this conjecture? I feed my plants tea, as in the kind I drink. ...they adore it.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3831978]so when we getting an update Doc?[/QUOTE]
hahaha! the update is a page or 2 back. I updated last night still gotta update the other site though, the one that had the hunters. maybe later on this week, thx for stopping by SICC



hey babs, check it out girl. maybe the food coloring is a turn off but the author got a little credentials lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah that was a week ago lol
I just love the porn

I'll be posted for the pics


----------



## cph (Feb 24, 2010)

lol I think you're missing his update from last night. The pic I bumped was his, here's another!! Sorry for jacking your thread with all my porn Doc!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 24, 2010)

Ahaha! SICC made me confused!lol

hey cph, this thread was made for sharing. you and everyone else is welcomed to Jack this thread anytime! I don't mind at all

I gotta thank y'all for the support you all have given kkday and I. It really helps on those days we are not in the mood or motivated. 

One Love..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2010)

oh LOL

i even went bac page by page and missed it


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Dr, (and Kkday) I was checking your update the other day and I thought I had replied with a question but I guess it was all in my imagination, haha. So perhaps you have mentioned this before, but are you guys bothering to flush the girls before cropping. I would imagine that could be a real pain in the arse having to lug up extra water and watch it vanish into the ground....

Peace, DST

EDIT, just wanted to bump something that I got from the guys in the UK. Airopots!! check them out, I have just ordered 10 of them, and when you compare them against normal pot growth (Don Gin and T has done it) you can really see the difference in the plant size!!
http://www.internetgardener.co.uk/Pr...ers---x-5.aspx

They have holes in the sides of the pot that are cone shaped, the roots grow into the cones then get snubbed out when they are exposed to the air. This then promotes further root development from the main tap root as far as I am aware (so roots no longer grow round and round the pot!!! Simple and ingenious. Oh, and also made in Scotland, hahaha


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! the update is a page or 2 back. I updated last night still gotta update the other site though, the one that had the hunters. maybe later on this week, thx for stopping by SICC
> 
> 
> 
> hey babs, check it out girl. maybe the food coloring is a turn off but the author got a little credentials lol


 
Everyone missed the pictures because of me.....I missed them too.
OK, sorry Doc.....less babbling and more lurking.

...ugly plants as usual.
You never tell us what they are though.















I'm moving to Hawaii!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2010)

Are they not Weed plants? hehe, sorry, Babs couldn't resist.....I think the purply ones are Mango's and the Green bushy numbers are Afghan X Kush....


----------



## Tunda (Feb 25, 2010)

Just beautiful.. Glad to hear your back at work . So am I and it's been kicking my ass as well. Even worste I'm doing a job for a f1riend so that means all of hard work and very little pay. Das ok atleast I get to help out a friend as well as prove to myself I can handle jobs on my own. Without my boss even tho he is very cool and we get stoned all day at work. LOL I just rather be my own boss. We gotta kick it when we both have a day off brah. I like sample all these killer buds you guys get. Plus I like you try some of mine.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2010)

hey y'all, thx for stopping by!!

glad you found the updates SICC. lol  thx for the pic bump

what up DST. we don't really flush per se, but the last 2 waterings before harvest we give straight water, so I guess you could call it a semi-flush. and your right, don't wanna really waste water on flushing. you're also right on the money with the strains, the purple is the mango and the other is the OGkush x afghan. and your link didn't work for me by the sounds of it though, kinda sounds sorta like a smart pot. I love em! kkday and I used one and we reallly liked the results. come summer time, we probably are gonna run a few more.

eh tunda, what's up hawaiian! glad you stay working too brah. and I know what you mean about helping out friends, it's pretty much all for aloha. karma going get you though, gaurantee. give aloha and you going get aloha, but you allready know that. and yeah cuz, we gotta hook up sometime soon. try each others stash out. I give you one call when I get some time. thx for the kind wordz my braddah.

HI babs making everybody miss the updates, shame on you and your right, they're not just ugly, they're hella ugly!lol ...moving to hawai'i eh? you allready know what I'm gonna say.........
........... I'm still waiting
[youtube]qXg7t3gr6Zc[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 25, 2010)

CPH ...dammit, just wanted specifics LOL

Hey Doc, that's what you say to all the girls. 

---One love babe, one love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 25, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Hey Doc, that's what you say to all the girls.
> 
> ---One love babe, one love


 just the beautiful ones sweetheart
[youtube]DijrdUoFt80[/youtube]


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 25, 2010)

When are you going to teach me how to post a video?

YouTube - U2 - One

Edit: It skips, making you listen to it, LOL (I almost posted the video with the gay parade, LOL!!!)
YouTube - U2 - One


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 26, 2010)

How many outdoor plants you got goin, bro ? It looks like some of them will be finishing very shortly ...
.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 26, 2010)

hey gambler, always good to se ya man... I think we are gonna harvest some within the next 2 weeks, I'll make sure to update if we do. as far as how many plants there are up there, it's quite a bit! they are all at different stages too.well if I had to give a number,a rough estimate ballpark figure would be anywhere from 1-60 plants , somewhere in between there.


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey gambler, always good to se ya man... I think we are gonna harvest some within the next 2 weeks, I'll make sure to update if we do. as far as how many plants there are up there, it's quite a bit! they are all at different stages too.well if I had to give a number,a rough estimate ballpark figure would be anywhere from 1-60 plants , somewhere in between there.


You guys really know how to get the most out of 2 plants,,,,bloody great work, don't know how you do it,


----------



## Katatawnic (Feb 27, 2010)

A koala is sitting up a gumtree smoking a joint when a little lizard walks past, looks up and says, "Hey Koala, what are you doing?" The koala says: "Smoking a joint. Come up and have some." So the little lizard climbs up, sits next to the koala and they enjoy a large doobie. After a while the little lizard says his mouth is dry and he is going to get a drink from the river.

But the little lizard is so stoned that he leans over too far and falls into the river. A crocodile sees this, swims over to the little lizard and helps him to the side then asks the little lizard: "What's the matter with you?" The little lizard explains to the crocodile that he was sitting smoking a joint with the koala in the tree, got too stoned, and then fell into the river while taking a drink.

The crocodile says he has to see this, walks into the rain forest, and finds the tree where the koala is sitting with yet another joint. He looks up and says, "Hey, you!" The koala looks down at him and says... "Fu-u-u-u-c-c-k, Dude....... How much water did you drink?!"


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a good one Kat...! 

+rep!


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice one Kat!!

It's been a while, but next week this baby is gonna be getting the chop....among others.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

hahaha! that's funny Kat, I heard that one awhile back, forgot about it, then you refreshed my memory again 

hey CJ, good to see ya buddy

what up DST, that baby looks nice! keep the bud porn coming gang


well, there was a good size earthquake off chile I believe. so today around 11am HI time, a tsunami supposed to be passing through. I'll give y'all an update when time comes.


----------



## kkday (Feb 27, 2010)

So a tidel wave is rolling in while I type. What to do??? Go down to the beach and watch this mofo!!! When everyone evacs there 3 million dollar beach houses I'm goina run in there a shit in as many toilets as I can with out flushing!!!! lmao


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2010)

See thats why i couldn't live in Hawaii, im DEATHLY afraid of tidal waves


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

speaking of waves yall tropical people be carefull i hear tsunamis is comming


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got my rubber ducky ... I am prepared.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

good thing I live up on higher elevation and I was gonna surf today but I think I'm gonna have to cancel that....or maybe I could still go out?

[youtube]7nS_aR8XX_U&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

Bring a rubber ducky.... u'll be fine.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

you mean like one of theses?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

Exactly... tell me you couldn't ride out a tsunami on that ducky!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

hahha! well, listening to the initial reports from the islands it allready hit, it doesn't sound to big, but with the media, ya never know! lol 

so did you ever harvest that satori CJ? what was the smoke like?



..I think I heard a report of it hitting australia,...or was it samoa, I forget, I was stoned but anyway I hear it was only 6 ft. waves w/swell whatever that means. I can surf 6 ft. easy  lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahha! well, listening to the reports from the islands it allready hit in the pacific, it doesn't sound to big, but with the media, ya never know! lol
> 
> so did you ever harvest that satori CJ? what was the smoke like?


 
thats a mandala strain no??? how are the rest of mandala strains??? hows the calichakra?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah, mandala. I had a few beans I grew out and they were awesome, but turned male I know CJ had a satori cause we where following the same thread one time when some dude was growing satori. and it was confirmed when CJ busted out a beautiful pic of her...in here  thx for that CJ!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you mean like one of theses?


LOL i can totally see Doc riding that thing into the sea


----------



## doctorD (Feb 27, 2010)

im mauka so no worries here.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

yup. did you just hear the sirens go off again DocD? and where I'm at doc, I pretty much got the same ocean views that you have, just at a different angle. I'm watching


----------



## doctorD (Feb 27, 2010)

watching and waiting...... i hope it over soon i haven't been able to sleep with the sirens and phone calls from the mainland im beat lol.


----------



## kkday (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think shit is rolling in today.


----------



## doctorD (Feb 27, 2010)

I was in one in hilo years ago and everyone was going just as nuts. Guess what...... Nothing. I hauled a ton of crap up to the third floor at a place i worked right on the bay and not a damn thing happened


----------



## grassified (Feb 27, 2010)

I dunno, they say this quake was 900X stronger than the one in haiti last month. But ya never know, doc might just go out surfing on those 6 foot waves and all the sudden he's the flyin hawaiian riding a 100 foot tsunami.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

The water levels are starting to recede..... No gas at gas stations either, I'm gonna run outta gas! Fuck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

There's so much people up here in my town standing by, it's crazy!


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 27, 2010)

good luck doc. I hope nothing bad goes down.


----------



## Katatawnic (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got on the computer for the first time today a few minutes ago, and had an email alert that a tsunami stuck Hawaii due to the Chile 8.8 earthquake.

After reading about it, I came straight here to see if you're OK!  I am so relieved to see you've been online since, and are safe and in good spirits! 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahha! well, listening to the initial reports from the islands it allready hit, it doesn't sound to big, but with the media, ya never know! lol
> 
> *[...]*
> 
> ..I think I heard a report of it hitting australia,...or was it samoa, I forget, I was stoned but anyway I hear it was only 6 ft. waves w/swell whatever that means. I can surf 6 ft. easy  lol


Six foot *tsunami* waves are indeed dangerous! There can be vast structural damage and death potential. Much of the destruction and deaths in Sumatra were from waves such as these, from the force with which they rush inland. (I'm sure many know this, but I know that many don't. Hence my "reporting" it here. )



> SOURCE: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/02/27/AR2010022701580.html?hpid=topnews
> 
> "Six feet is a lot. Tsunamis have a lot of force behind them," Jenifer Rhoades, tsunami program manager for the National Weather Service.
> 
> "My best analogy for you is to think of a flash flood coming in with potentially very turbulent water. It could have debris in it. Six feet was some of the inundation heights for the Sumatra event in 2004. It's very significant and dangerous," Rhoades said.


I'm so relieved to read in one of today's posts that you're at a higher elevation! My thoughts go out to everyone, but I do hope that all your friends and loved ones are OK! 

*Estimated tsunami arrival times*
This is pretty cool... a map of the entire Pacific and continents/islands; the times listed are EST, so there's more to come further west of you; according to the ETAs on this page, for hours to come yet.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

you guys stay safe over there!!!!!!!!!!!!! hopefully nothing bad happends


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey thx Kat I'm all G I was heading to a friends house and was running on fumes! Lol. Luckily I made it to the next town and they had some gas there. So much people tailgating up on the higher elevations, it's crazy! First time I ever seen it like this. Thx for the thought Kat! 

And thx to all who are following and have concerns. So far so good, I'll keep y'all updated. It's time to . Aloha gang and one love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> good luck doc. I hope nothing bad goes down.


hey dude, thx for the kind wordz. I seen this in another thread. this your first grow? fucking awesome! +rep!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

nice exotic foxtailing on w/e grow that is what strains there?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2010)

good to know all it well Doc!

there's a bunch of crazy shit happening.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3843206]good to know all it well Doc!

there's a bunch of crazy shit happening.[/QUOTE]


make a nigga feel like the world is comming to an end


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2010)

fa real thats what im thinking haha

got me all bugged out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

I think it's the bubba kush SICC! lol 


come to think of it though, it is full moon or pretty close to it. adds to the craziness!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

^^^ if only a meteorite would crash on the house of congress and representatives


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think it's the bubba kush SICC! lol


 
or maybe the meth he sprinkled on top of it!!!

DONT YOU DARE BLAME THE BUBBA!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> ^^^ if only a meteorite would crash on the house of congress and representatives



LOL that would be nice

keep us updated Doc, much love brotha


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahha! well, listening to the initial reports from the islands it allready hit, it doesn't sound to big, but with the media, ya never know! lol
> 
> so did you ever harvest that satori CJ? what was the smoke like?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are alright! That pic above is pure bud porn....

The Satori came out great and had a nice uplifting high...no couchlock at all...and I usually like indicas personally. I've got some seed and will grow it again. 



chitownsmoking said:


> thats a mandala strain no??? how are the rest of mandala strains??? hows the calichakra?


Chi, I don't know about the chali... I grew out the Satori and the African jungle mix. Both were terrific and STRONG. Very vibrant growing weed. I try to grow small, and the afri's got way out ahead of my comfort zone....truly weedy 



chitownsmoking said:


> ^^^ if only a meteorite would crash on the house of congress and representatives


I think a meteorite isn't big enough. 

A full blown asteroid or larger would be needed to penetrate the thick skulls over there. Grrr....


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Glad to hear you are alright! That pic above is pure bud porn....
> 
> The Satori came out great and had a nice uplifting high...no couchlock at all...and I usually like indicas personally. I've got some seed and will grow it again.
> 
> ...


 
lol yeah i agree..... and also may have to give mandala a try on some of there indicas


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

I found all of their seed to be big and solid too. Everything germinated.

This year I am growing my usual mix from last year. I don't label my strains too much, but just make sure everyone gets a little pollen. I cross randomly and after I smoke it, then I decide to keep the seeds long term. 

So last year i had some Hollands Hope, "my strain", Satori, and Afri. I also did some auto's but no male, so no seed. This year I am adding White Widow and Ice to the menu. And some more auto's... dang auto's so cute.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah i read an article on them a while back o n hightimes... seems its a husband and wife team i think that travled the world and gatehrd the best landraces.... and mixed them to be bomb...


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> nice exotic foxtailing on w/e grow that is what strains there?


Integra was growing White Widow fem's I think.

Hey Dr. and the Island gang, hope all is well. Stay safe. Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

hey! all is back to normal again. they took down the tsunami warnings. so hopefully the worse has passed. thx DST


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

Good to hear Dr G! Was just talking to my wife about tsunamis. You never use to hear about them before, it's like they are all the rage now!!!! Keeps us plebs on our toes I guess.

Sleep well folks. We are in the small hours here.

Peace out, D


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 28, 2010)

Holy shit! Lots of readin to do here. I skimmed through. Awesome views, strains, drama, fucn Tsunamis, SICC smokin Meth. Lol. Awesome growww, im in


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Holy shit! Lots of readin to do here. I skimmed through. Awesome views, strains, drama, fucn Tsunamis, SICC smokin Meth. Lol. Awesome growww, im in


 hahaha! yup, that about sums it up right there.lol 

what up Fditty00 thx for the kind wordz dude. feel free to drop in anytime.


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! yup, that about sums it up right there.lol
> 
> what up Fditty00 thx for the kind wordz dude. feel free to drop in anytime.


*Drama? In this thread?.....Neva.*

*Yo Doc, glad to hear all is well.*
*This bud's for you.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

nice bud babs! hey, I love your peace pipe too! take a hit for me, will ya?!  thx for passing by! 
[youtube]oR3k9c5FnWI&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## cutman (Mar 1, 2010)

good to here all is well there. very nice buds would want to see them under water.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL

ya, me too hahaha. Thx for the visit


----------



## Punatic (Mar 1, 2010)

Hows you doc hope is all good, Just cut a 7 foot blue widow I'm stoked. !


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

just stoping by to show some love and respect


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

what up pimp love and respects back at ya!

we harvested quite a bit of plants the other day. well, kkday did. I was busy working. probably coulda gone longer but it's all good. we should be starting the malawi gold and hijack soon. I got 3 beans left of the hijack and a few malawi gold. also rooting clones of the ogkush x afghan. I will update when time comes. anyways, still got a bunch of the ogkush x afghan cross at the grow site. we are messing around with different nutes and right now we are using the "happyfrog" line from fox farms, which used to go by "piece of mind" but they changed the name to "happy frog". we are also using the dynagrow/dynabloom line. so far they look the same, as far as growth is concerned. will update also as time goes by. aloha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Hows you doc hope is all good, Just cut a 7 foot blue widow I'm stoked. !


 hey awesome braddah!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up pimp love and respects back at ya!
> 
> we harvested quite a bit of plants the other day. well, kkday did. I was busy working. probably coulda gone longer but it's all good. we should be starting the malawi gold and hijack soon. I got 3 beans left of the hijack and a few malawi gold. also rooting clones of the ogkush x afghan. I will update when time comes. anyways, still got a bunch of the ogkush x afghan cross at the grow site. we are messing around with different nutes and right now we are using the "happyfrog" line from fox farms, which used to go by "piece of mind" but they changed the name to "happy frog". we are also using the dynagrow/dynabloom line. so far they look the same, as far as growth is concerned. will update also as time goes by. aloha


 
i think og x afghan already has a name... and its name is l.a. confidential...... anyway that is gonna be some FUCKING FIRE!!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

didn't know that, l.a. confidential eh? DNA correct? heard of l.a. confidential but didn't know it's genetics. Imma check it out. thanks, Bee
[youtube]mFbho5zUVdQ[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> didn't know that, l.a. confidential eh? DNA correct? heard of l.a. confidential but didn't know it's genetics. Imma check it out. thanks, Bee
> [youtube]mFbho5zUVdQ[/youtube]


 
i would froggy fuck fergie


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

ya, me too! lol 





even if she pees in her pants


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya, me too! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
especially when she pee's her pants...... i bet she is a squirter


----------



## Zarezhu (Mar 7, 2010)

I was sittin in my human sexuality class over at a local college while the teacher talked for about an hour on how "squirting" is actually the girl just letting go of a whole bunch of piss. They took samples of the "squirt fluid" and it was like 80% urine. About 5 guys walked outa class in shame and a few girls were cringing. I guess it's not so bad for some people who dont mind golden showers xD


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

hahaha! what up dude. wonder where they got the squirt samples from?  
thx for the visit dude.


----------



## Zarezhu (Mar 7, 2010)

haha I'm not sure where they got it from, but I'd definitely volunteer my time and expertise to help them get as many samples as they need if they provide the women ahahaha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

hahahaha! ya, me too. where do I sign up?  LOL


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 7, 2010)

So if my girl say she's pissed off at me, what does she really mean?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

morning surfdout. been watching the surf cams all morning. think I'm gonna head out to the beach soon.


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 7, 2010)

Get after it! Surfd yesterday am, watching daughter today.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Dr, whats up on the Island? 

Surf cams eh. drop a link if you can, would love to check it out?

Catch up soon bru.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Dr, whats up on the Island?
> 
> Surf cams eh. drop a link if you can, would love to check it out?
> 
> ...


hey what up DST! thx for stopping by. here is a few links that I follow

http://www.surfnewsnetwork.com


http://www.surfline.com


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 7, 2010)

so whens the next update?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3877187]so whens the next update?[/QUOTE]
probably somewhere around tuesday or wednesday. there woulda been one this week but I was too busy working so kkday had to go solo this week. he spent most of the day pulling plants and removing the fanleafs at the grow site. then watering and tending to the plants we currently have. then he had to 007 the load from the growsite to the trim house. he was too busy to take any pics and I don't blame him. it's a chore tending to this grow with the both of us. 1 man doing it by himself is a job! I ended up meeting kkday and the gang at the trim house to help trim, but it was nightfall by then...oh, by the way, I love scissor hash! anyway, It was quite a big harvest, and I'm being modest thx for the visit SICC. I got ya this week, I promise!


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 7, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> especially when she pee's her pants...... i bet she is a squirter


 *Both of ya aint right. *


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! what up dude. wonder where they got the squirt samples from?
> thx for the visit dude.


 no shit, lol..could you imagine providing them with the "evidence?"
Pffffffffft, I don't piss on my loved ones.


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 7, 2010)

Zarezhu said:


> haha I'm not sure where they got it from, but I'd definitely volunteer my time and expertise to help them get as many samples as they need if they provide the women ahahaha


 Damn, I have a feeling I'm gonna post this a million times on this thread--if not this forum alone''''''
men -aint none of ya right in the head.


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 7, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Damn, I have a feeling I'm gonna post this a million times on this thread--if not this forum alone''''''
> men -aint none of ya right in the head.


 *Hey Doc, just wanted to share a kind of funny story with you....one where you had to be there--as in all your life.*

*My mother has spent almost 10 grand in the past six weeks in an attempt to cure her migranes. The poor woman has been looking like she is on the brink of death lately......seriously!!!*

*Initially, I prescribed some of my predominately indica.....she was nauteous from the pain, She confessed, it took that away.*

*Tonight, I gave her a single toke of the HJ cross and she just called ranting and raving about how it had HEALED her, LOL!!! Dude, you just have to be there to get it.....my mother is a full-fledged follower of "what the DEA recommends."*

*I was tripping on her.....she wants to take it to a well-noted neurosurgeon that operated on her for them to analyze! HAHAHAHA. (She has since been enlightened) ....shitty that one can't maintain bragging rights from the natural herb.*

*For the FIRST time in MONTHS, she is headache free. *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 7, 2010)

Hahaha!  I figured the hijack cross would be a winner, even if I don't know what it's crossed with but really, anything the hijack is crossed with is gonna be a winner cause the HiJack was golden. glad it helped your mom. 

"once you smoke herb, it reveal you to yourself"


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 7, 2010)

["once you smoke herb, it reveal you to yourself"[/QUOTE]
May it be revealed that she is rather bitchy.  We could all use a shot of reality from time to time, know what I mean?


----------



## kkday (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah we pulled off a good one. Nothing like running out of the mountain with a stuffed duffel bag that won't close full of fresh cut bud. This kinda gurilla grows just don't go down on ower island any more.

Babs I like the mom story. That's just f-n great!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

what up kkday. yup, it takes some big coconuts to come out of a trail with a bagfull of dank in broad daylight.


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2010)

kkday said:


> Yeah we pulled off a good one. Nothing like running out of the mountain with a stuffed duffel bag that won't close full of fresh cut bud. This kinda gurilla grows just don't go down on ower island any more.
> 
> Babs I like the mom story. That's just f-n great!


I'm sure you would have been okay, as long as the duffel bag didn't have SCHWAG in white letters written across it...hehe....

look forward to the pic updates guys.

thanks for the cam link Dr...I wasn't thinking, when I went to check it out, at first I was like, why is this not working, then I realised it was 1:30 in the middle of the night in Hawaii So not a lot to be seen really......

Peace peeps, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaha! That's funny DST


----------



## Punatic (Mar 8, 2010)

Is this site the one that had the pig traps doc? did they do ok?
You guys is better than TV lol


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Mar 8, 2010)

howz tings doc???long time no c...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah when is the next update 

unless i missed it again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

What up punatic. No, not the site with the pighunters. But that one is due for a check-up. Probably harvest time there. Gonna be a busy week
better than tv you say, thx man. I try! LOL  thx for the visit!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

lorenzo7873 said:


> howz tings doc???long time no c...


Wassup stranger! Where you been man? I missed you


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3880658]Yeah when is the next update 

unless i missed it again [/QUOTE]

tomorrow, I got you SICC! Lol


----------



## lorenzo7873 (Mar 8, 2010)

been workin and growin whoooooosh...........you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

lorenzo7873 said:


> been workin and growin whoooooosh...........you?


same old same old, working, growing the dank, checking out the surf,and hitting on all the beautiful ladies


----------



## cph (Mar 9, 2010)

Good morning Doc. I got this email the other day and thought I'd share with ya. Sure would be nice to see this everyday.

email:

*Waimea** Bay** shore-break surfing pioneer, husband, and*
*father of two, Clark Little has gained nationwide*
*recognition for his photography with appearances on*
*Good Morning America,Inside Edition, and many local *
*news stations across the U.S.*
*Clark Little on Good Morning America (2009):*
*It all started in 2007 when Clark 's wife wanted a nice*
*piece of art to decorate a wall.*
*Voluntarily, Clark grabbed a camera, jumped in the*
*water, and starting snapping away capturing the*
*beauty and power of monstrous Hawaiian waves from*
*the inside*
*out.*
*" Clark 's view" is a unique view of the ocean that most *
*will only be able to experience safely on land while *
*studying one of Clark 's photos. *
*Now with a camera upgrade and an itch to get that*
*better shot, Clark has taken this on full time and has *
*moved his office from land, to the inside of a barrel.*
*Since the recent stir of Clark 's work, his images have*
*been run on theToday Show,ABC World News Now**,*
*Nature's Best Photography, Paris Match**(France),*
*La Vie**( France ), Hana Hou(Hawaiian Airlines) magazine,*
*Surfer magazine**,Surfer's Journalas well as multiple *
*publishers and newspapers in the U.S. and overseas.*































Enjoy your day in paradise Doc!!


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 9, 2010)

cph said:


> Good morning Doc. I got this email the other day and thought I'd share with ya. Should would be nice to see this everyday.
> 
> email:
> 
> ...


 NICE PICTURES CPH!!!
Thanks for sharing those. I've always wanted to take up photography as a hobby....problem is I have "the eye"....just not the vision to capture it.

#3 AND 4 are going to give me nightmares!!!! I've had dreams of running from waves like that. Could you imagine looking up at that wave from beneath?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful shots cph! Thx for sharing!


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Hello everyone.
How is everybody? I have not forgotten my peep's in here.
After 16 hr day's I am almost done building a new flower room.
I am expecting 1 to 2 p's per girl in here for the first run. When increase to 12x1000 watt's on the second run with 6 girl's. I will be aiming for 3p's per girl.
I have invested every last dime I could beg borrow or steal.
And damn near killed myself building it solo.
So here is a vid for you peep's.
I will leave it up for a weak maybe 2.
[youtube]fkODLCUy6gY[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

Bossman! Wassup buddy! Been awhile, thx for not forgeting about us. And thx for sharing! Hope all is good with you my friend


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 9, 2010)

Have I missed anything?


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Doc.
Its getting better. My wife and I have been having some problem's the last six months.
And after 16 years of being together I did not see any of it coming.
Man what women can do to us. So I just barried myself in the garden.

Damn those wave pics are amazing.
I dont surf so I had no clue the beauty from inside there.
It makes sense why you crazy bastard's go running into the ocean on a cold ass morning.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

shnkrmn said:


> Have I missed anything?


Haha! Not much thx for stopping by


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

bossman88188 said:


> Thanks Doc.
> Its getting better. My wife and I have been having some problem's the last six months.
> And after 16 years of being together I did not see any of it coming.
> Man what women can do to us. So I just barried myself in the garden.
> ...


Beautiful, ain't it?

and I know what you mean when it comes to women, that's why my lady will always be Maryjane


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

Evening all, and welcome back Bossman, sic looking set up bru. Hope you can keep us posted with it's developments.

Guess I'll be back soon to check up on those Island updates.....(as he whistles a little tune in anticipation)

Peace, DST


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 9, 2010)

MaryJane will never give you Herpes....


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 9, 2010)

never recieved lice from shake,...........rob


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha! Y'all crack me up!  thx for stopping by gang. Picture updates tonight

.... And Maryjane don't talk and give you lip when you don't wanna hear it! LOL


----------



## doctorD (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Doc Howzit!!! Been busy with life but always make time to lurk here. 
Nice wave pics I loce the 2ed to last one. It makes me think of body surfing at sandys watching the tourists get pounded lol. 
Bossman... nice set up Looking forward to seeing the new operation running. Best part.....The secret stash of girl scout cookies. Yummm


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey DocD! It has been awhile you're just in time though, it's update Tuesdays good to see ya man, I thought the tsunami might have got you!


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 9, 2010)

Show me the nuggets!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

look at my new piece y'all!  it was a gift from kkday, a total suprize! he busted it out on me today and when I seen it, I was like, that pipe looks so damn familiar. and when I seen the bottom art, it hit me! it was a piece fdd made. it's from faded glassworks aka fdd. thanks kkday, you da best brah!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 10, 2010)

okay. so here is a sneak peek. I'll get the rest up later. this is ogkush x afghan. and right now this is the only strain going on for the time being here, everything else was harvested.
gonna get some seeds started this week. the line-up for seeds will be hijack, sourkush, some hawaiian sativa F2's, and malawi gold. and we got a bunch of the ogkush x afghan clones rooting as we speak. it was rainy and muddy today, didn't even have to water! so got a bunch of water stocked up at the site  also hiked in soil and supplies for the upcoming batch. we are going with foxfarms happyfrog soil. also I mentioned earlier about using foxfarms happyfrog dry nutes and the dynagro/dynabloom line. well, so far they look same in appearance. one is not outperforming the other,, not yet anyway.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful.... how many hours of sunlight are they getting?


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Glass Dr. Also a nice partnero you got there!!!

Like the dusky shots!!! Looking forward to the rest....

D


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 10, 2010)

Thx guys! From dawn to dusk I would say about 12 hrs of sunlight right now. 

...and the pipe hits like a champ!


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a beautiful girl and peice.
She looks like she is in heaven.
Oh yeah she is.


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 10, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> okay. so here is a sneak peek. I'll get the rest up later. this is ogkush x afghan. and right now this is the only strain going on for the time being here, everything else was harvested.
> gonna get some seeds started this week. the line-up for seeds will be hijack, sourkush, some hawaiian sativa F2's, and malawi gold. and we got a bunch of the ogkush x afghan clones rooting as we speak. it was rainy and muddy today, didn't even have to water! so got a bunch of water stocked up at the site  also hiked in soil and supplies for the upcoming batch. we are going with foxfarms happyfrog soil. also I mentioned earlier about using foxfarms happyfrog dry nutes and the dynagro/dynabloom line. well, so far they look same in appearance. one is not outperforming the other,, not yet anyway.


*...that's some really fat buddage you got going on there mister. * *You and I need to do a side by side grow......fluorescents vs. sun. *
*I envy you with a passion. *
*.......and HEY BOSS, good to see you back. NICEEEEEEE set up. OK if I borrow just one of those rooms? HPS doesn't exactly suck either.*


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 10, 2010)

i am anxiious to see h ow the sk does in the tropics


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2010)

Plants look great Doc 

cant wait for the rest of the pics


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

So you have along finish then huh.... they look great!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 10, 2010)

Thx y'all! You guys are awesome



...now I gotta get back to work LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 10, 2010)

"maryjane, she's my best friend. she's always been good to me. she come and take all my troubles away"
[youtube]HFvaYRll-II[/youtube]


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 10, 2010)

Damn! Must smell like heaven! I wished I lived at a trim house.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2010)

Lookin damn good man, cant beat that all natural sun


----------



## PlantManBee (Mar 10, 2010)

DAMN DOC!! last i checked in you were "shutting down" LOL 

glad to see you're back at it!

PMB


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 10, 2010)

hahaha! "shutting down?"... what is that?

thx PMB, good to see ya back at it too! heh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 10, 2010)

hey surfdout, does smell like heaven

and thx for the kind wordz SICC. ya man, nature rocks


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey surfdout, does smell like heaven
> 
> and thx for the kind wordz SICC. ya man, nature rocks


Too true Dr, mother nature makes us look good. Thanks Mum!!!

Well too many damn pics to bump, but I just thought this was a classic.

Help, help, I am just too fat to stand up straight, need rest, must lie down.....







Farkin loverly peeps.

Peace, DST


----------



## Punatic (Mar 11, 2010)

Notice da slippa's ?
LOL good job guys !
Living in a trim house isn't all it's cracked up to be, you get immune to the smell quick.
But it hangs on everything, and you smell everywhere you go. LOL


----------



## cph (Mar 11, 2010)

The girls are lovely Doc!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2010)

Roger that..

What sucks is if you trying to be sly like one mongoose but you no realize you get trim all over your shirt and you never know! 

10-4... Over and out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2010)

cph said:


> The girls are lovely Doc!! Keep it up!!


Thx man! Appreciate the kind words cph


----------



## doctorD (Mar 11, 2010)

trim on the shirt lol. I was doing some trimming then went outside for a smoke and got to talking to the neighbor. Well after talking story for an hour I go in to use the bathroom. I look in the mirror and have little pieces of leaf all over my shirt


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 11, 2010)

doctorD said:


> trim on the shirt lol. I was doing some trimming then went outside for a smoke and got to talking to the neighbor. Well after talking story for an hour I go in to use the bathroom. I look in the mirror and have little pieces of leaf all over my shirt


*hahaha, that's too funny. I'd never be able to pull that off with my neighbors. *


----------



## Punatic (Mar 11, 2010)

doctorD said:


> trim on the shirt lol. I was doing some trimming then went outside for a smoke and got to talking to the neighbor. Well after talking story for an hour I go in to use the bathroom. I look in the mirror and have little pieces of leaf all over my shirt


 
Hahhahahahaha
couldn't say it better if I wrote it myself !

If this sounds like YOU, then you MIGHT be a stoner


----------



## Babs34 (Mar 11, 2010)

*...serves as a reminder to do the leaf check prior to exiting. I'm not taking any chances.*


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, trim houses would get old quick, just like the playboy mansion. You'd probably smell like p**y everywhere you'd go.


----------



## kkday (Mar 12, 2010)

Guess who's getting a new truck and 21 foot boat in a couple weeks awww right!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2010)

kkday said:


> Guess who's getting a new truck and 21 foot boat in a couple weeks awww right!


 so the harvest was that good, eh?
awesome brah


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2010)

damn you guys raking in the cash or what?


----------



## kkday (Mar 12, 2010)

I shuld state. New to me. Not "new" all I need is DEA at my door thinking I'm Julio Cortez from the Cortez family cartel. 

I been saving up for a newer truck and my freind wants my old one in trade for one of his boats. The big one!! Girls like the big one!


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Those girls are lookin Diggity-Dank Doc!


----------



## Punatic (Mar 12, 2010)

I been saving up for a newer truck and my freind wants my old one in trade for one of his boats. The big one!! Girls like the big one![/QUOTE]


KK , gotta rememba it's not da size of the Wave, It's da Motion of the Ocean !!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

Punatic said:


> I been saving up for a newer truck and my freind wants my old one in trade for one of his boats. The big one!! Girls like the big one!


 
KK , gotta rememba it's not da size of the Wave, It's da Motion of the Ocean !!![/QUOTE]


and there is alot of motion in the ocean and waves in fdittys new avitar... yo doc... lets get the sourkush v.s. hijack shit crackin!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2010)

what up gang! thanks for all the visits and kind words, friends so seeds were germed today. 3 hijack, 3 sourkush, 3 hawaiian sativas(f2's), and 4 malawi gold. the hawaian sativa and the malawi gold been on the shelf for awhile so there is a good chance they might not pop, but we shall see. actually, there is quite a bit of seeds I have had on the shelf for awhile and I need to start popping them before they ain't viable anymore. so probabaly throughout the season, we will be germing seeds and setting them out during the season. should be a good year!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up gang! thanks for all the visits and kind words, friends so seeds were germed today. 3 hijack, 3 sourkush, 3 hawaiian sativas(f2's), and 4 malawi gold. the hawaian sativa and the malawi gold been on the shelf for awhile so there is a good chance they might not pop, but we shall see. actually, there is quite a bit of seeds I have had on the shelf for awhile and I need to start popping them before they ain't viable anymore. so probabaly throughout the season, we will be germing seeds and setting them out during the season. should be a good year!


 
badda boom bada bing.... for the record the sourkush are carefully inbred f4's

and if stored right seeds remain viable for years...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2010)

that's what the hijack's thats I have are,,, F4's, how ironic!

to tell you the truth, I'm looking forward to the hijack and sourkush. goodluck!! you're gonna need it. the hijack is allready dr. greenhorn appproved LOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's what the hijack's thats I have are,,, F4's, how ironic!
> 
> to tell you the truth, I'm looking forward to the hijack and sourkush. goodluck!! you're gonna need it. the hijack is allready dr. greenhorn appproved LOL


 
a lil friendly comp. never hurt anybody.... good luck to you too.... enjoy your rock hard thc encrusted reeeeeekey ass indica sourkush nuggs... remeber dont forget to share with the locals... share both hijack and [email protected] aprroved... i seen you drooling over howaks pics of the sk... may the best breeder win


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm sure the sourkush is gonna be dank as hell too. and yes, I'll let the locals know whats up! lol . and I say friendly comp. is good. no matter who wins or lose, we all win, especially me thanks pimp. much respects to you and your crew


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm sure the sourkush is gonna be dank as hell too. and yes, I'll let the locals know whats up! lol . and I say friendly comp. is good. no matter who wins or lose, we all win, especially me thanks pimp. much respects to you and your crew


lol yes you sure are the winner in all of this............ goodluck man ill be watching...


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Dr G, here some porn for your Island thread of peace and happiness: Have a great weekend in the surf!

Casey Jones:






Headband:





https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/744136d1268422761-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-hb-nug-close-up.jpg 







Hope you enjoy, because my cranium and body are enjoying to the max.

Peace, DST
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/742111d1268235299-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-casey-jones-nug-dried.jpg


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

nice pics DST!. thanks for sharing! ....and enjoy them I do


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2010)

Im sure the seeds will be fine Doc, my MBS batch i have had for over 2 years, and they germ just fine


----------



## doctorD (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep I have seeds that are easy 5 years old. I keep them in a film canister. I have that in a drawer and thew germ just fine. The key is to keep the moisture away.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey thanks guys. I'll let y'all know how it goes as it goes

it's a beautiful day in Hawai'i Nei by the way.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey thanks guys. I'll let y'all know how it goes as it goes
> 
> it's a beautiful day in Hawai'i Nei by the way.


 
HOW VERY NICE FOR YOU!!! its a cold wet chicago day here. perfect day for a murder.... its always a perfect day for a murder in the chi....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey don't forget to come see the vampires of NY !!!

[youtube]_YchYgI5FVA[/youtube]

You might even see a murder... ahh haa.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Hey don't forget to come see the vampires of NY !!!
> 
> [youtube]_YchYgI5FVA[/youtube]
> 
> You might even see a murder... ahh haa.


 
followed by "gangs of chicago" you will see a murder 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKogavqReAs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

here ya go pimp
[youtube]iKogavqReAs[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

^^^^ its just the chicago way lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL is all i gotta say


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2010)

Last one for me Dr. G.... jack ending.

Listen to the narrator.... could he be any whiter? 

[youtube]Vv97xAg2N7M[/youtube]


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, Chitown, it is crap weather. I wish this rain would let up. Cant wait for route 66 to open up and go take the car for a few runs.


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 13, 2010)

Subscribed, Great grow man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey what up dudes. Thx for stopping in, bongfiend420. Appreciate the kind wordz

still beautiful and sunny here. I gotta put my shades on

..one love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey cracker, you can Jack my thread anytime you want, I'm quite notorious for being a thread jacker myself! LOL


----------



## cutman (Mar 13, 2010)

hey there bud hows it growing i meant going lol. posted some new pic. get a chance check them out. very nice grow my friend. getting nice here as well, going to go ride my bike for a bit, she needs to get out as well. just as my ladys i put out side yesterday. smoke on catcha later dude.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey thx cutman. When I get a minute, I'll swing by your thread. Have a nice day my friend


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

that headband a few pages back was fucking glorious!!!!


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dr.GreenHorn let me know when you have some updated pic uploaded on here. I really enjoy the all natural grows, such as yours. So Beautiful, not to mention Hawaii is also so beautiful.


----------



## kkday (Mar 15, 2010)

First seed to pop today, Mexican sour kush! lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2010)

lol Mexican sour kush?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2010)

what up guys! mexican SK? LOL 

updates should be tomorrow. and I'll give you a heads up bongfiend. I'll pm ya or something sometimes the pictures get buried with chatter but it's done on purpose..... we bury the evidence here


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what up guys! mexican SK? LOL
> 
> updates should be tomorrow. and I'll give you a heads up bongfiend. I'll pm ya or something sometimes the pictures get buried with chatter but it's done on purpose..... we bury the evidence here


Lol alright sounds good man.


----------



## Punatic (Mar 16, 2010)

Sup Doc, Just checking In, Should have some pictures of my own in a week 
Overgrow LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 16, 2010)

Overgrow


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 17, 2010)

lol yall got jokes huh.. no surprise she popped first. no suprise when she shows sex first, no surprise when she buds out fastest..... NO SURPRISE WHEN OU FIND OUT SHE IS THE MOST POTENT..... I PUT YALL SOMOANS ON GAME.... MUCH LOVE


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 17, 2010)

kkday said:


> First seed to pop today, Mexican sour kush! lol


 
hahahahahahahahaha go fry up some spam ya damn hawaain


----------



## kkday (Mar 17, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol yall got jokes huh.. no surprise she popped first. no suprise when she shows sex first, no surprise when she buds out fastest..... NO SURPRISE WHEN OU FIND OUT SHE IS THE MOST IMPOTENT..... I PUT YALL SOMOANS ON GAME.... MUCH LOVE


I told u them Mexican strains grow like grass here!!! LoL. Nah I'm sure they will do the job. Lmao


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 17, 2010)

kkday said:


> I told u them Mexican strains grow like grass here!!! LoL. Nah I'm sure they will do the job. Lmao


 
that sativa in your avitaar looks like it could have come from mexico......


THOUGHT YOU KNEW INDICA IS WERE ITS AT


----------



## kkday (Mar 18, 2010)

I know where it's at, I'm worried where they came from! Lmao ok ok nuff. I'm sure it will be some bomb


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2010)

so if your just at 3 foot tall that makes your plant right at 5 foot , JK ...looking good KKday


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 18, 2010)

Ho took me like 1 week to read dis monsta. Good job hawaiians. Get dope plants.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 18, 2010)

DelSlow said:


> Ho took me like 1 week to read dis monsta. Good job hawaiians. Get dope plants.


 you read this whole thread? dude, you earned yourself a +rep from the doc!
thanks for taking interest and stick around, this monsta is gonna get bigger!!


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks doc. U guys get 1 mean operation going on.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2010)

damn you actually read this whole thread


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuchhhh! Ill rep u too.


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks fditty. Nice avatar. Goonies always cracks me up.


----------



## Punatic (Mar 19, 2010)

Shit Doc, I'm being like you, Trying to turn around in the greenhouse and Cola's are Snapping !!!! LOL
No worries tho time is almost come !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 19, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Shit Doc, I'm being like you, Trying to turn around in the greenhouse and Cola's are Snapping !!!! LOL
> No worries tho time is almost come !


 I neva snap any colas! LOL see what you did kkday!

it's aloha friday gang! whew, finally! been a busy week working. so here's what the scoop is so far as far as updates.... tuesday was gonna be the day we checked out our grow but it rained out. it's been raining alot this past week. so the day was switched to wednesday. well wednesday I had to work late so kkday had to go check out the grow on his own. by the way guys, no pictures this week gotta wait till next week. I talked to kkday yesterday and asked him how it's looking. well, the plants are getting overwatered by all the rain and it is kinda flushing out the plants, but we're not ready to flush them yet! so they lacking some nutes. I'm pretty sure kkday addressed the problem with the nutes by adding more. also we had saucers under each of the growbags which were filled to the brim with water according to kkday, which led to the overwatering. we use those saucers twofold. 1, to prevent termites from digging into our growbags and damaging the plants. and 2, to hold water. which backfired on us this time. anyway kkday said everything is still looking topshape and I believe he started giving them a product called gravity. as far the seeds germing go, I don't know. gotta ask kkday how it's going. and that would be the update for this week. ...


----------



## Punatic (Mar 21, 2010)

Wooohooo Hows you doc ? Harvested a little bit of my big momma and allready it's more than enough !! LOL
To bad I didn't get to take a picture first, You would have been proud, 5 months of Veg Followed by 2 months outdoors.
Good fricken thing she is going to let me harvest little by little !


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds good Doc, im sure they will be fine, will be look forward to pics as always, hope your weekend was good homie


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 21, 2010)

Ho Doc, Town had some action today. Had to go and sample then cruised up N shore and sampled some sour deisel.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 21, 2010)

hey what up guys! thx for stopping by.
hey punatic, awesome brah. always good to know you get meds for last awhile. 
and was a pretty good weekend for me SICC, and as always, thx for the support
hey surfdout, town was mean!! you know where I'll be all this week after work,....except for update tuesday's of courseand I love sourD man, one of my favorites. anything diesel actually.
and I have an update for you guys a little bit later...LOL .......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

okay, it's a little bit later

well, remember the grow that had the pig snares 10 ft away from it? well, we checked it out today. harvest day! going in, I wasn't expecting much, maybe some small frosty nuggz here and there but nothing spectacular. the last time we checked this grow was february 7 according to this journal. that was about 6 weeks ago I believe. hella long time ago. and the last time we checked on them before the 7th of february was about 4 weeks prior. this grow has been seriously neglected. especially compared to our other grow site. anyways, here's how they looked like on feb.7, the last time we checked on them
















nothing to brag home about for sure but something. so like I was saying earlier we went in today to harvest. and when we got to the site, we found this....

















this is what happens when you abandon a guerilla grow 

no shame in this game and that's this weeks updates better bud porn on tuesday for sure


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

Further from Dank you could not get.....ah well, guess that site was a bit of a lottery ticket for you guys...The pic on the 7th looks fine as well.

DST walks of slowly humming the funeral march. Will be smoking one to the ganja god for those girls.

Peace to your guys on the islands, have a great week in the surf.

Peace, DST


----------



## doctorD (Mar 22, 2010)

ouch doc. thats rough


----------



## Punatic (Mar 22, 2010)

Well you guys did good by not putting all your eggs in the same basket !


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome Doc! Beautiful Hawaiian outdoor for sure!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2010)

nice man, good to know some of them made it, im showing my homie this thread and hes trippin on how you just have lil spots out there in Hawaii haha, at least you got to harvest some, how many didn't make it? and how many plants did you chop?

Im enjoying the show as always Doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

hahhahaa! thx for the support guys none of them actually made it SICC  they all shriveled up and died. but it's all good. it was kinda hard to keep up on 2 grows that are on opposite sides of the island. to me it's a relief that that one grow is over now kkday and I can concentrate on the one grow that we got wired down pretty good. anyway, I haven't talked to kkday in a few days but from what I know from when I last talked to him, only the SK's have popped so far. hopefully kkday can give us an update, if not I'll give an update tomorrow along with some pics and an update of our other grow....thx for all the support y'all


glory to JAh, the prophet has come........
[youtube]q9-j0761A74[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

Ay doc tell kkday spam eating ass to be loving to the sk's


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm sure he is he calls your beans the "mexicans" LOL


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm sure he is he calls your beans the "mexicans" LOL


 
kkday is the shit.. he cracks me up. be kind to the kine and the kine will be kind back.. ya dig?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2010)

LOL, hopefully they all pop


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 22, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> kkday is the shit.. he cracks me up. be kind to the kine and the kine will be kind back.. ya dig?


 I digg


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3941722]LOL, hopefully they all pop[/QUOTE]


ooo they willlllll trust me......... in chi we trust.... at law we bust


----------



## kkday (Mar 23, 2010)

And with our cocks we thrust..... Any ways yup the MSK is the only ones that popped and looks good, every thing else dident pop. It's all good though we got 9 ogxafgan cuttings, 4 haleys comet cuts, and 2 Msour kush fron seed. I will pop 1 more then that will be the max (16) veg for 4-5 weeks then mountain life for them. Then we will pop another batch.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

And updates have been moved to Wednesday.


----------



## kkday (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## kkday (Mar 23, 2010)

From last wensday^^^^^^


Sorry pics suck there from my phone that's a pre paid phone. That's not trackable


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn they look great


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

kkday said:


> And with our cocks we thrust..... Any ways yup the MSK is the only ones that popped and looks good, every thing else dident pop. It's all good though we got 9 ogxafgan cuttings, 4 haleys comet cuts, and 2 Msour kush fron seed. I will pop 1 more then that will be the max (16) veg for 4-5 weeks then mountain life for them. Then we will pop another batch.


 
lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

kkday said:


> From last wensday^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Sorry pics suck there from my phone that's a pre paid phone. That's not trackable


 
smart move


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

we should all get togather and b.b.q. some spam huh kk day?


----------



## kkday (Mar 23, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> we should all get togather and b.b.q. some spam huh kk day?


Why it's better chilled and raw


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 23, 2010)

kkday said:


> Why it's better chilled and raw


 
hahahahh and with some crackers?


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 24, 2010)

Lookin good man, keep the photos comin.


----------



## kkday (Mar 25, 2010)

Crackers???


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 26, 2010)

What up peeps,
Those plants wernt dead they were just naturally cured.LMAO.
Here's a little vid for ya peep's.
[youtube]7jERtexNA8A[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 26, 2010)

loving the set-up you got there boss! nice and clean awesome video


got some pics for you guys. I'll get them up in a few .... or then some


----------



## kkday (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn boss you a fucken mad man!!!! I have never seen any one put so much in a indoor grow for 4 plants!!!!! You got more fuken lights in there then plants!!!! Big props to you


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 27, 2010)

Much thanx,
The second or third round will be 6 plant's with 12x1000 watt light's.

A couple good runs from here and me and the wife may finally be able to make the HI trip.
Hey KK dont forget to smash it. The goodies go deep.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

[youtube]REXSzEmSIDM[/youtube]


----------



## doctorD (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn Doc. well done I can smell that from here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

hahaha! thanks DocD.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


>


Nice videos guys, awesome set up Bossman.

Loving these outdoor pics as usual Dr. I got two little girls on the go in my greenhouse...they seem to be happy so far, just praying the weather stays nice.

Take it easy peeps, have a nice weekend.

DST

oh, and some porn for the thread bru. NY47


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

what up DST! always good to see you stop by, and thanks for the kind wordz. Nice cola man


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are some beauty's.
That has to be a biatch hiking all that stuff in there.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

bossman88188 said:


> Those are some beauty's.
> That has to be a biatch hiking all that stuff in there.


 YES! it is a bitch! thank you for recognizing that but it's worth it


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 27, 2010)

I was wondering who took the pics.
I did not notice any branches hanging so I figured you had not been by.
RlMAO


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2010)

Lookin good as always Doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

Hahaha funny Boss LOL

glad you like it SICC 


Thx for the visit y'all! One Love


----------



## SurfdOut (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn Doc, looks pretty nectar! Do you guys do anything different with the longer days?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Damn Doc, looks pretty nectar! Do you guys do anything different with the longer days?


no. everything pretty much stays the same, other than probably giving more water per waterings but nothing changes. Nectar eh? hahaha, I like that, just like guava jelly 
[youtube]1Cw_8ko6PrI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Mar 30, 2010)

What up peep's.
I remember some of you were interested in healing oil's.
Well I finally found what I think is a great recipe. It is a healing avocado oil.
And that is without the THC. I plan to add a lot of GDP keif.
Long story short my mother in law destroyed both wrists last year. And she has always hated herb like heroin. But finally we gave her some of this cream that I got from a co-op. She held it for 3 months.And finally after dealing with some crazy pain meds she was still in massive pain. So she gave in. And she tried cream the pain was 100% gone. And she is an old hispanic lady stubbarn as hell. But has come around finally atleast a little. She told me the small one I had gotten her was running out and needed more. But that co-op is gone. So I will be making it for her.

If anyone is interested I will post some directions when I get it dialed in. 
I will have it done this weak for her is my goal. This shit is amazing I used a little before I gave it to her and man my back never felt so pain free.

Here are some pics of some girls I have been testing.

First 3 pics are Stink bomb in weak 12 of flower. I think she needed 2 more. 
So the next set will go 14 weeks.

The next 3 pics are the Shark haze in week 7 of flower.


----------



## kkday (Mar 30, 2010)

Mean!!!! They look good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 30, 2010)

what up Boss buds is looking awesome! 






hey Boss, when you get a chance, post the recipe and directions when you get em' dialed in, I could use some of that cream. mahaloz for stopping by buddy


----------



## theexpress (Mar 30, 2010)

hows that mexican sourkush comming allong???


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hows that mexican sourkush comming allong???


 I haven't seen em' yet but according to kkday, he said they are lush, growing real good, and look cherry. .. I'm as curious as you are


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey peeps, big hello from the northern hemisphere....looks like we got another cold front, hailstones in my home country, Scotland!!! I am sure the sun is still shining in paridise though.

Interested to see the cream recipe, was talking to my wife last night about my arthritic knee pains, a cream sounds the business.

Peace and have a great day all, DST


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I haven't seen em' yet but according to kkday, he said they are lush, growing real good, and look cherry. .. I'm as curious as you are


 
yall somoans better be good to my babies... and kk spam is not a fertilizer...lol yall are gonna llove the sk. to bad those hijack beans didnt germ...................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya. Superbummed those and the other strains didn't pop....

Got a bunch of the hijack crosses though, I'll probably start a few of those. The pics that babs put up of the crosses she had looked exactly like the hijack I grew out. Plus kkday got alot of beans from the tooth fairy


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya. Superbummed those and the other strains didn't pop....
> 
> Got a bunch of the hijack crosses though, I'll probably start a few of those. The pics that babs put up of the crosses she had looked exactly the the hijack I grew out. Plus kkday got alot of beans from the tooth fairy


 
it happends....


----------



## kkday (Apr 1, 2010)

as you requested, I love how seeds grow


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

you gotta pop the 3rd bean  I also told theexpress about the one that got lost in your yard! LOL

and what clones are those in the back your rooting?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 1, 2010)

Is Sour Kush going to take over the world?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 1, 2010)

If so, I better get on the train or I'm going to get run the fuck over!


----------



## kkday (Apr 1, 2010)

Its the haleys comet in da back


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

Haleys comet! Allright !!


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 1, 2010)

look good in here


----------



## kkday (Apr 2, 2010)

Woooooo he pops in after a year or so of monk hood


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2010)

kkday said:


> as you requested, I love how seeds grow


 
healthy has fuck..... you only popped 2? better hope one is female and not hermi. what r u vegging under? they seem to love it


----------



## kkday (Apr 2, 2010)

theexpress said:


> healthy has fuck..... you only popped 2? better hope one is female and not hermi. what r u vegging under? they seem to love it


You gave us hermies?!;(!!)&@)!' might as well sent herpes!!! Lmao joke

I only popped 2 cuz you only gave 7 lol a one is in my yard some where.

I vegg under daylight cfl's 2 50 watt


----------



## theexpress (Apr 2, 2010)

kkday said:


> You gave us hermies?!;(!!)&@)!' might as well sent herpes!!! Lmao joke
> 
> I only popped 2 cuz you only gave 7 lol a one is in my yard some where.
> 
> I vegg under daylight cfl's 2 50 watt


shoulda popped em all. you may or may not get a hermi.... if you know what to look for souldnt be a prob. if they do hermi it will be in the first 2-3 weeks flower.

maybe like 1 plant out of 10 will be a hermi... you will find a keeper. they will all be keepers.


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Dr and the gang, just thought I'd share something funny with you guys, thought you outdoor botanists would approve. I posted this in one of my threads but its def worth a giggle.

So I was happily watering my veggies in the greenhouse when something in the ruccola caught my eye.

One of my ruccola that wasn't looking as healthy as the others.....notice anything?





No, not the slightly deficient older leaves, scroll down
>
>
>
>
>
>
keep scrolling down
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Well if I re-focus the camera onto something else, does that help?







Yup, I little MJ seedling has appeared in one of the ruccola pots. This is the recyced coco from my last grow......Now I can truelly call this a WEED plant, haha. Needless to say it has been pulled up and repotted. Brings a new meaning to the word, Weeding the garden...

Peace peeps,

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2010)

Haha! Cool shit DST! Keep me updated on that little seedling. Any idea on what strain it is?


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Haha! Cool shit DST! Keep me updated on that little seedling. Any idea on what strain it is?


I am thinking it's a Headband not 100%. Will keep you updated.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 5, 2010)

just felt the need to shout hi to all you guys n gals on here 
iv spent the last 8 hours reading this thread from start to finish an iv gota say this is one hella friendly group !!
greenhorn those plants look awsome i so wana grow outdoors but gota wait a while longer here in the uk 
good to see some female growers im suprised theres not more but word is spreadin an more an more people are growing 
hopefully itl get to the point where theres so many people growing mj that theres nothing any 1 can do
peace out keep it green


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2010)

ultimate buds said:


> just felt the need to shout hi to all you guys n gals on here
> iv spent the last 8 hours reading this thread from start to finish an iv gota say thios is one hella friendly group
> greenhorn those plants look awsome i so wana grow outdoors but gota wait a while longer here in the uk
> good to see some female growers im suprised theres not more but word is spreadin an more an more people are growing
> ...


ya dude, all the chicks hang out in here LOL 

8 hrs huh? hahahaha! thanks for taking the time to read thru the thread, that alone deserves a +rep. also thanks for the kind wordz and feel free to post and share whatever, whenever you feel the need


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 5, 2010)

What up doc? Any good reggae shows coming up?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey surfdout. I've been to busy working and out of the loop. Haven't been in the scene for awhile. 


...Hopefully the surf comes up. Been waiting for the small south that supposed to come but I don't know what happened. It's late. I'm sitting at the beach right now staring at the surf. It's windy like a mofo!! I been sitting here for over an hour debating wether it's worth it to paddle out or not..... I'm thinking of just going back to my truck and rolling a fattie.


----------



## doctorD (Apr 5, 2010)

I have done that so many times. Sometimes its not worth getting wet


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 5, 2010)

Yup! Getting wet...... And cold!! LOL

wasn't worth it today, but looks like it was pickig up. Hope tomorrow is promising! *crossing fingers*


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 6, 2010)

What up all you peep's.
I have almost gathered all the cream. 
I got side tracked this weekend making edibles.
I just gotta get the bees wax today. And I will get r done.lmo
In the meen time here a vid.
[youtube]z3BCqJwyjbw[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 6, 2010)

damn boss! them mofo's grew!! looking good man


----------



## theexpress (Apr 8, 2010)

still around lurking....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2010)

What up chitown.. been a while... Updates probably on Saturday. Gonna harvest this weekend. After the harvest there is only gonna be 3 plants left. It's been an awesome run this past winter. Biggest turn around I ever had during the winter time. (hawaiian winter )


Then there is the summer grow coming up. Just kinda prepping for that. Maybe if kkday gets a chance, he can update what's in his grow tent.

Alohaz


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

Looking forward to the updates Dr. You and kkday both deserve the good results with all the hard toil you put in. Big respect.

Peace from up hear in "getting slightly warmer land."

Peace to all on Dr G's beautiful Island thread.

DST


----------



## doctorD (Apr 8, 2010)

well it looks like im moving to Chicago. I got a job offer at a great company so im really tempted.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2010)

Cant wait for some pics Doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2010)

what up DST, doCd, and SICC. thx for the visits and kind wordz. 

I got some pics that I took last week when kkday and I visited the grow. I just never got around to posting them. I'll post a few of those up in a few. it's the same ole' same ole' afghan x kush. I miss the variety we had ohh well, we gonna have variety again soon.


....hope chicago works out for you DocD


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 8, 2010)

[youtube]kvcIKANbQeE[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 9, 2010)

Hell yeah Doc thats what im taking about +REP


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [youtube]kvcIKANbQeE[/youtube]


 Yum yum.. Have a good weekend Dr.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Those bus look so fat and tasty DRGreen. Turning out a lot better than the forgotten site.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey thanks guys! I really appreciate the kind words, much mahaloz


----------



## theexpress (Apr 10, 2010)

looking good flyin hawaiin....... and get up with me dr d


----------



## doctorD (Apr 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> looking good flyin hawaiin....... and get up with me dr d


Hell yea Chi town i you need to show me around. If I accept the job ill be working in the prudential plaza. are you around the area? Oh and ill be bringing this with me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 10, 2010)

Ahaha! Nice DocD


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn!!! That shit is legit Atta boy D.G!


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 11, 2010)

lovin those sweet buds dr g 
but man thay make me feel gutted i found balls on my babe today 
so outa 5 top skunk 44 iv had 4 males and a hermie hows that for bad luck 
oh well iv just germd 10 bag seed an 5 strawberry thai an got 5 fem cheese in the post
i just hate the idea of having to start again 
any one know if you can get a smoke of a hermie anyway ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Sad to hear dude. And ya, you can smoke hermies, but they are undesirable. And if you're growing outdoors, that pollen can spread for miles. Other growers in the area will be pissed if they're trying to grow sensi.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 13, 2010)

.....and yet there is always that occasional "cross" that reaches out and touches the soul.
Hey Doc.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Babs. Missed ya, good to see ya You working on those abs or what?


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 13, 2010)

As I sit here and munch away.....I peer at the abs.......easy hook-up in two weeks hard-core training. 


..I continue to munch on inappropriate and unhealthy food.. I "thought"" about doing a thousand sit-ups earlier today. 

Does that count for anything?


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

Mrcool360 said:


> Looking good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig.....


Hey what's up dude. Thx. And I'll go take a look


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

okay, update. we harvested all but 3 plants. the 3 plants are starting to re-veg. so they are staying out for the summer line-up. being that they are re-vegging, they are leafy as fuck! I'll try to get a pic of them up later. so this month there will be not much action going on. end update.


so here is a few pics y'all might find interesting. one of the plants we harvested had seeds. the interesting thing about it was that the seeds were germing and popping in the calyxes! quite odd. I've seen it before in another thread on RIU, but never experienced it myself, nor has kkday. so here are the pics. and thx for all the support gang


10-4, over and out.................


----------



## kkday (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey doc we only got 2 up there and I think they going to finish with out flipping back, there deep enough into flowering I believe. I culd be wrong though, eather way it's all good smoke.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2010)

Now that is an Auto for you!! You don't even need to replant for your next round, just shake the tree before you harvest!!! How fekkin cool is that!!! Cheers for sharing Dr G.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2010)

just ppop that bean right back in da ground


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2010)

its growing a leg so it can walk itself into a grow site


----------



## Mrcool360 (Apr 13, 2010)

489 PAGES!!! lol anyways you should have left the seed in there it might have grafted itself and created a SUPER PLANT!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

lol!! hey guyz. .......we planted the seed if y'all was wondering  thanks for the visits guys


----------



## theexpress (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^^ that is fucking hella cool doc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorD (Apr 13, 2010)

just got back from Chicago. Here's a pic from the office at the place I'm interviewing at. Looks just like Honolulu


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2010)

yup! looks kinda like honolulu





I think I see aloha tower in the background


----------



## rise&shine (Apr 14, 2010)

beautiful little ladies! are they going to flower purposefully that young?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2010)

What up riseandshine. Umm, which ones you talking about?Whats the post #?


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice Pic DocD!!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 14, 2010)

What up peep's.
That was some cool pic's doc.
I have never seen a seed sprout like that before.

As far as the Avo cream goes. It did not come out great.
It works real good and is a bit strong.LMAO.
But was just a bit oily. I am going to have to make some batches with out the keif to dial it in. I added 5 grams of GDP keif to about 4 cup's of material. 
Here is a link to the recipe I used. http://www.ehow.com/how_2190171_make-natural-avocado-hand-cream.html


I just heated the bee wax to 160 degrees then stirred in the keif.
Once it was all dissolved I let the bees wax cool back down and then followed the directions on the link. I will try a couple different way's over the next couple weaks as time alows. And let you know what I find.
This stuff really does work. And I mean on damn near every thing. 

Stay medicated peep's.


----------



## kkday (Apr 14, 2010)

You can't even buy hash in Hawaii let alone keif!!!! Lmao I wanna get some canna suntan lotion. Or even lube!! Think of the posabilitys!


----------



## kkday (Apr 14, 2010)

Never mine, I wuld just stay home wacking off all day. Bad idea


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 14, 2010)

yo doc wozz up ! looking good as always !
that lady youv got thats chuckin sprouted seeds is awsome i want one lol!! 
whats the details on that one its really got me thinkin, what strain is it ima try n get suma them beans
peace out n keep it green


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2010)

What up ultimate. I don't think it was the strain that caused it to pop like that. Just an coincidence. But the strain was og kush x afghan.


Since there is not really any plants to update right now, this thread is gonna probably go into a long lull and die off. I think it's about time for me to run off into the sunset and enjoy the fruits of labour. It's been a nice run y'all. Thank you and mahalo for the support. feel free to bump the thread if ya want. I'm gonna start a thread in toke and talk and would like for y'all to participate. I'll bump that thread in here when I start it. Subscribe to it

thx y'all. One love and increase the peace


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

Will check in for the new thread Dr. Peace bru.


----------



## kkday (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah doc if you goina kill this bitch kill it on 4/20.


I'll be starting a grow with 2 Mexican brick weed from seed only using Miracle grow products. only thing not MG will be the water and the grow bag. I will have testers to judge the final product as well as my self. It all will start on the 20th


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2010)

Ya. This journal's done allready. Been doing it for well over a year allready. Works taking up all my time. Also summer is coming around and I plan on spending majority of my free time surfing. Peace out.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2010)

It was a good journey, hope to see you in a couple months


----------



## doctorD (Apr 16, 2010)

ill miss you doc


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Ya. This journal's done allready. Been doing it for well over a year allready. Works taking up all my time. Also summer is coming around and I plan on spending majority of my free time surfing. Peace out.


 

you will be back


----------



## Sure Shot (Apr 16, 2010)

We will be waiting.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 16, 2010)

yall better hook up some photos of the sourkush in the tropics................


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 16, 2010)

They always come back!!


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

heres a pic of my boy kkday.......






thats my mans an dem..... here he go doing what he do best


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

an thos my other guy dr. greenhorn........


----------



## kkday (Apr 18, 2010)

lol hey blonds just wanna have fun. 



Sour kush are looking goon I droped the lights from 24 to 15/9 cuz our longest day is like 13 and some change. That was about 2 days ago one was looking like a male but I checked for pre flowers tonight and both are female. Unless there queers. I'll get some pics up when they get in the hills. I might take one or two cuts from each maybe keep a cut for a mom if there any good for smoke.


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 18, 2010)

How come you guys aren't running Strawberry cough anymore? What did you guys tink about that strain? Did you order seeds or ? I want to run her.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

kkday said:


> lol hey blonds just wanna have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Sour kush are looking goon I droped the lights from 24 to 15/9 cuz our longest day is like 13 and some change. That was about 2 days ago one was looking like a male but I checked for pre flowers tonight and both are female. Unless there queers. I'll get some pics up when they get in the hills. I might take one or two cuts from each maybe keep a cut for a mom if there any good for smoke.


 
cool u guys really shoulda popped all six though... lol and they are really good for smoke.........


----------



## kkday (Apr 18, 2010)

The cough we lost that strane, that shit was bomb!!! That and the sour d.


----------



## kkday (Apr 18, 2010)

As for the other 4 chi were saving them to breed with some Mexican beans we've been saving for such a project to increase potency in the SK! lmao


----------



## theexpress (Apr 18, 2010)

kkday said:


> As for the other 4 chi were saving them to breed with some Mexican beans we've been saving for such a project to increase potency in the SK! lmao


 
damn fatu thats how you feel? lol


you guys are gonna love the sourkush......veg atleast to a foot before you put her out.......... really veg like 14-18 inches is ideal for your area... as soon has she gets out she will start budding cuzz ur tropical light cycles


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 21, 2010)

Aloha breh, been growing those orchids you gave me, but I had to give them over to a serious orchid grower, since I no longer have the yard! 4/5 made it and were looking happy


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 21, 2010)

#4921 is no joke, was a huge thread !


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 21, 2010)

What up RandomKindness. You still had the orchids? Right on Hawaiian. And ya, this thread is no joke heheheh 

Much love and thanks again to all who participated and made this journal what it is. And to all the silent viewers, thanks for viewing ... Funny how I ended my journal and now with the new format, it's all about the blogs, and journals as we know it now, will be a thing of the past.....told you jah whispers in my ear

4:20, over and out


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 24, 2010)

whats new doc?....rob


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 24, 2010)

He said this thread is done... He'll be [email protected]!! DG, I got a old stipper friend who just moved ur way. LOVES ERYTHANG! PM!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 24, 2010)

hey ditty, stripper you say? that's a big 10-4.... PM coming your way


----------



## cph (Apr 24, 2010)

hahahaha! Get us some pics Doc!! Is she good looking ditty?

I'll miss the short trips to paradise!  Stay medicated Doc!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll get some pics, might be R-rated though  hahahahaha

I'll be back with another grow of some kind in the near future, I'm just busy trying to work my way to be a billionare right now and yes cph, the medicating never stops   .  . ...... ooh ya!!

One Love Gang

[youtube]1q8s58mK-Cs[/youtube]


----------



## cph (Apr 25, 2010)

Let me know when you figure out how to be a billionaire. lol


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

By hook or by crook we shall keep the island thread Alive, the thread of LOL!

Nice tune Dr G.

It's sunny in the Northern hemisphere bru. happy days.

Peace, DST


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 25, 2010)

cph said:


> hahahaha! Get us some pics Doc!! Is she good looking ditty?
> 
> I'll miss the short trips to paradise!  Stay medicated Doc!



Yup!!!!!!!!!! I just told her, I got a homie out there. Gonna set up a blind date!


----------



## Tunda (Apr 25, 2010)

This journal was the shit. Can't wait for the next one. I might be seeing you at the beach brah. Stay irie!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks for all the love and super kind wordz gang! 


see you in the surf Tunda


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Aight D, she told me to tell u. Shes on Maui. To send her pix... I told her u were a super buff, surfer. Didnt tell her how we met


----------



## dankesthours182 (Apr 26, 2010)

nice going. excited to see more of this. grow on, peace out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2010)

dankesthours182 said:


> nice going. excited to see more of this. grow on, peace out


thx dude peace


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 26, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Aight D, she told me to tell u. Shes on Maui. To send her pix... I told her u were a super buff, surfer. Didnt tell her how we met


hahahahaah! Mauai's got some killer babes yo!... I'll send her a pic ...shoot me a pm of her e-mail when you get a chance or I'll shoot you mine.


----------



## kkday (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah Maui got some bomb girls. The kine I like and never get. Local girls driving lifted yotas with a pekake in there ear. Here on Oahu only get japs in civic with hello kitty stickers and stuffed animals all over the place.


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^^ hahahaha! Hello Kitty stickers


----------



## theexpress (Apr 30, 2010)

how is the sourkush doing kkday?


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 30, 2010)

Holy shit! ^^^^ Choooo Choooo has entered the buildin


----------



## tahoe58 (May 4, 2010)

hey there ho there DrG. How's the world doing for you? Walking forward, walking tall, sending positive vibes your way my man! Walking on!


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

Long time no see Tahoe58, hows tricks?


----------



## SurfdOut (May 6, 2010)

Hey Doc- How u been bruddha? Hows da vegging? I haven't been able to surf in over a month, one of my brothers cows smashed my hand then I sprained the shit out of my ankle. FUCK! It's ok though, Soldiers of Jah Army help me. One Love............


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2010)

fuck yeah its been like 5-6 months since i seen u last. heres some free rep... btw im chitownsmoking my account got deleted. you might recognise the avitar tho

you need to come here more often, and less often on all those porn sites bro lol


----------



## Fditty00 (May 12, 2010)

Haha! A DG, u holla at Alli?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2010)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there ho there DrG. How's the world doing for you? Walking forward, walking tall, sending positive vibes your way my man! Walking on!


Tahoe buddy! thx for stopping by man. and thx for the positive vibe ~Walk On


SurfdOut said:


> Hey Doc- How u been bruddha? Hows da vegging? I haven't been able to surf in over a month, one of my brothers cows smashed my hand then I sprained the shit out of my ankle. FUCK! It's ok though, Soldiers of Jah Army help me. One Love............


what's up my man. just been chillin' lately, not much growing. One loVe bro......



theexpress said:


> fuck yeah its been like 5-6 months since i seen u last. heres some free rep... btw im chitownsmoking my account got deleted. you might recognise the avitar tho
> 
> you need to come here more often, and less often on all those porn sites bro lol


LOL! I know who you are chief!! ahahahhha I never forget an ugly face 


Fditty00 said:


> Haha! A DG, u holla at Alli?


No I haven't bro. the e-mail addy was in my pm's and I haven't had access to them but now that I can access them, I'll be sure to give sweetness a holla






lets all do the ditty now ...... thx for the love and reps gang..
[youtube]N58TYv7Vt3A[/youtube]


----------



## Fditty00 (May 12, 2010)

Here we go, from the top, 2nd verse, of the same song. Thats my SHITTTTTT LOL Repped!!


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2010)

any updates on the sk doc? think u can talk fathead into posting some pics?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> any updates on the sk doc? think u can talk fathead into posting some pics?


You gotta get with kkday on that one champ, I'm curious myself.


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You gotta get with kkday on that one champ, I'm curious myself.


ight but how will we lure him in??? YOU GOT ANY SPAM AND CRACKERS? LOL


----------



## DST (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tune Dr G, first time I heard that one. Nice to start to the day with. Peace to the islands, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Thanks for the tune Dr G, first time I heard that one. Nice to start to the day with. Peace to the islands, DST


hey, no problem DST. peace to you and ......One Love, gang


----------



## bossman88188 (May 17, 2010)

Just stopped in to hello.
Cant believe how quite is in here.
Take care all you cool ass peeps.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2010)

bossman88188 said:


> Just stopped in to hello.
> Cant believe how quite is in here.
> Take care all you cool ass peeps.


hey good to see ya buddy! I've been wondering where you been. I took a break from growing. take care man and keep it green.


----------



## bossman88188 (May 18, 2010)

So here are some pics of the big room.
Had some bad issues. My brand new Hannah meter was not working properly.
And they have been getting 1800ppm at 4.8 PH because of it.
These are Oaksterdamn Purple kushes at the start of weak 6 flower.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 18, 2010)

holy shit dude! even with the problems, they still look awesome and impressive. looks like some heavy poundage. awesome boss!


----------



## Babs34 (May 27, 2010)

bossman88188 said:


> Just stopped in to hello.
> Cant believe how quite is in here.
> Take care all you cool ass peeps.


Well dammit, if you're going to end this thread, do it properly and teach me FINALLY how to post a damn video!!!
~~~One Love Doc 

YouTube - dreams I'll never see


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 27, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> Well dammit, if you're going to end this thread, do it properly and teach me FINALLY how to post a damn video!!!
> ~~~One Love Doc
> 
> YouTube - dreams I'll never see


HI sweetheart no problem. I'll show you the easiest way possible... see this




? it's in your quick reply box. click on it and cut and paste your you tube video there.  One Love Babs
[video=youtube;daBpizbGVwI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daBpizbGVwI[/video]
and remember, dreams do come true.. you just gotta believe and make them happen
Cya!


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

This thread will never die, hahaha, it will just keep on rolling......it's one of the perpetual jobs that everyone is always slinging into their thread names....

Loving gods HPS Dr G. My HEadband Cali Orange cross is coming along just dandy...


Peace island peeps, laters Dr G.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

Hahaha! Howzit going DST! good to see ya my man. Peace bru, and keep it green


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

....and I forgot to mention, nice watch...I mean fan leaf take it easy my friend


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ....and I forgot to mention, nice watch...I mean fan leaf take it easy my friend


cheers bud, regards to kkday as well.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

I'm gonna see him this weekend I'll let him know


----------



## Babs34 (May 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;qpOlaLTXP4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpOlaLTXP4E&feature=related[/video]


By God...I think she's got it.
LOL, why didn't any one ever tell me it was that easy?

I'm going to dedicate this one to C*J.

Fame, (fame) makes a man take things over
Fame, (fame) lets him loose, hard to swallow
Fame, (fame) puts you there where things are hollow
Fame (fame)

Fame, it's not your brain, it's just the flame
That burns your change to keep you insane (sane)
Fame (fame)

Fame, (fame) what you like is in the limo
Fame, (fame) what you get is no tomorrow
Fame, (fame) what you need you have to borrow
Fame (fame)

Fame, "Nein! It's mine!" is just his line
To bind your time, it drives you to, crime
Fame (fame)

Could it be the best, could it be?
Really be, really, babe?
Could it be, my babe, could it, babe?
Could it, babe? Could it, babe?

Is it any wonder I reject you first?
Fame, fame, fame, fame
Is it any wonder you are too cool to fool
Fame (fame)

Fame, bully for you, chilly for me
Got to get a rain check on pain (pain) 
(Fame)

Fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, 
fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame, fame
Fame
What's your name?

Feeling so gay, feeling gay


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 28, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> [video=youtube;qpOlaLTXP4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpOlaLTXP4E&feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> By God...I think she's got it.
> LOL, why didn't any one ever tell me it was that easy?


 I never knew you could do it that way till recently. I usuallly like to make things harder on myself. LOL


----------



## mastakoosh (May 29, 2010)

what up doc? just stopping by to say whats up. i was wondering if you heard of or remember the detective from the big island a few years back? he rammed his cop car into his wifes car and shot her multiple times in the head. he killed my aunt, and i was wondering if you ever heard that story or remembered it? he is a bastard that is gonna rot in hell.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2010)

hey mastakoosh. thanks for stopping by. I think I vaguely remeber that. very sad. I'm sure that guy is gonna get what he deserves...

if ya ever stop by in hawai'i koosh, make sure you give me a holla.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 30, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey mastakoosh. thanks for stopping by. I think I vaguely remeber that. very sad. I'm sure that guy is gonna get what he deserves...
> 
> if ya ever stop by in hawai'i koosh, make sure you give me a holla.


 definitely dude. i got lots of family there. i would like to visit some of them but its hella expensive. it would be cool to hang out and smoke. oh yeah u know my fam is from hawaii cuz i got a little asian blood running through me lmao.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> definitely dude. i got lots of family there. i would like to visit some of them but its hella expensive. it would be cool to hang out and smoke. oh yeah u know my fam is from hawaii cuz i got a little asian blood running through me lmao.


hahaha! cool bro. gotta have that mixed blood going on. LOL


----------



## cutman (Jun 12, 2010)

hey there doc hows it growing. hope good, here it harvest time. need help fingers are tired lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2010)

Dr G, hope all is well in paradise!! Started myself a little guerilla grow in the Northern Hmeisphere, haha, should be fun (if it survives)

Peace bru, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2010)

cutman said:


> hey there doc hows it growing. hope good, here it harvest time. need help fingers are tired lol.


hey whats up buddy. all is good and well. still enjoying the fruits of my labor. LOL . thanks for stopping by!!



DST said:


> Dr G, hope all is well in paradise!! Started myself a little guerilla grow in the Northern Hmeisphere, haha, should be fun (if it survives)
> 
> Peace bru, DST


hey bru! a guerilla grow eh? sweet dude! make sure you drop a few pics in here every now and then. interested in seeing it play out. take it E-Z bru and keep it green!!


----------



## cutman (Jun 13, 2010)

get a chance take a look at my labor bro. lots of it. work work work.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

There you go Dr, couple of pics from our adventures (my wifes the photographer - can't believe she is even getting into it!! haha)



My girls are planted in there.....


Sorry, bit out of focus!!


Slightly better....covered the bases with dead reeds, cleared the area they are planted in. This was a 7pm so looks like they get sun all day. It's all in the hands of the MJ god now


Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 14, 2010)

ohh damn DST!! cool shit dude!! make sure you keep me updated! looking good by the way

..........got a song for you buddy 

[video=youtube;cgPqmRNjoTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgPqmRNjoTE[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ohh damn DST!! cool shit dude!! make sure you keep me updated! looking good by the way
> 
> ..........got a song for you buddy
> 
> [video=youtube;cgPqmRNjoTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgPqmRNjoTE[/video]


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Dr. G. & All,

It's been a while since I bugged y'all, but it wasn't because I didn't want to. Had to go for tests and new med's and while I was gone my 'puter croaked! Had to ante up for another one though, tech said there was no chance-no way of being able to bring it back. Thx to all for the awesome pix and tunes everybody now that I'm finally caught back up. (Whew!! I sure missed alot! lol) Good to be back among the sane people. Tried to +Rep you but was told that I gotta spread the love.

Laters - CR


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2010)

Cherokee Rose said:


> Hey Dr. G. & All,
> 
> It's been a while since I bugged y'all, but it wasn't because I didn't want to. Had to go for tests and new med's and while I was gone my 'puter croaked! Had to ante up for another one though, tech said there was no chance-no way of being able to bring it back. Thx to all for the awesome pix and tunes everybody now that I'm finally caught back up. (Whew!! I sure missed alot! lol) Good to be back among the sane people. Tried to +Rep you but was told that I gotta spread the love.
> 
> Laters - CR


Hi Cherokee Rose! Damn, it's been a long while. good to see ya hope everything is well with you and thanks for stopping by, I appreciate it! Laterz!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 4, 2010)

What is going on Dr Greenhorn?!?!? Long time no peep.... still got gardens running?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 4, 2010)

.   .


----------



## Punatic (Jul 6, 2010)

Sup Brudda Man, last time I was here you were shuting it down ......LOL
Hope the trees are long and strong !!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .   .


 
hahahaha your a special kind of weirdo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for the compliment, hahahha! takes one to know one, ya know?! LOL

don't trip Jo, that's how I was feeling at the time. it's the state of being irie


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 11, 2010)

*yup*

[video=youtube;KNZru4JG_Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZru4JG_Uo[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2010)

speaking of weirdos......LOLhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0033.gif


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> speaking of weirdos......LOLhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0033.gif


 
hahahahahahaha

that lil harry thing reminds me of a probation officer i once had.....


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> speaking of weirdos......LOL


 
...hey PLAYA


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ...hey PLAYA


 
[youtube]4QdgC6w0gL4[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ...hey PLAYA


 
the doc is everyones favorite playa.... aka the tropical doleamite!!!! in all his glory!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2010)

is that tatu from fantasy island? LOL


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is that tatu from fantasy island? LOL


lololololol yea


----------



## Babs34 (Aug 11, 2010)

......one bad mof'er *yup*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lololololol yea


i gotta say dude, the chick on the left is pretty close to being a 10, even in this day and age. the chick on the right looks like she loves her coke. LOL she looks wired!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> i gotta say dude, the chick on the left is pretty close to being a 10, even in this day and age. the chick on the right looks like she loves her coke. LOL she looks wired!


too skinny for me....


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> ......one bad mof'er *yup*


Poncho, he was my hero when I was lad (CHiPs) oh how misguided I was then.....

I actually went to court with an old employer who tried to sack me for sending a picture by email of Eric Estrada with his top off and jacket slung over his shoulder, saying, "Your a Fag".....it was a great court case, what a laugh, I won as well which was even better.

Where you been at Dr G?

Here's a pic of my outdoor girl for ya - she's about hitting 6 foot. Hopefully this will entise you back to RIU a bit more


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2010)

Damn Dst! Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing

been busy having a life that's kind of in a rollercoaster mode right now. Things here and there that Are keeping me grounded and making life hard but other than that, if I got me my herb, and there's waves to be ridden, then it's all good.

it's good to see you bru, it's been awhile. I'll be back to check pics of that outdoor sweetie! Take it ez my friend and keep it green


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

Aaah, Waves and Weed, what more could a man ask for!!! Peace Dr G and catch je later.

DST


----------



## tardis (Aug 12, 2010)

I heard Tatu used to pull knives on locals at coco palms back in the fantasy island days on the garden island.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2010)

tardis said:


> I heard Tatu used to pull knives on locals at coco palms back in the fantasy island days on the garden island.


 you seem so familiar too me. do I know you? for a minute there, I didn't realize you were wearing a wig and I almost mistook you for a dude I haven't seen in almost 5 yrs. seriously, you look just like em'. by the way, welcome to the thread


----------



## tardis (Aug 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you seem so familiar too me. do I know you? for a minute there, I didn't realize you were wearing a wig and I almost mistook you for a dude I haven't seen in almost 5 yrs. seriously, you look just like em'. by the way, welcome to the thread


The character in my profile isn't a pic of me. Thats a pic of Naboo the stoner shaman from the english tv series The Mighty Boosh. Youtube Naboo hash brownies for more info what the character is like on that show. I'm kauai born haole with med card for digestive probs following a gastric bypass. Now I fight to keep from losing weight by having to eat when my body drops 5 pounds in 2 days and i get all weak, but without feeling nausea or debilitating stomach pains I smoke and all nausea fades immediatly. Also I love to smoke quality strains, and since getting my medcard I really love to grow in my yard as n00b as I am i'm really loving the investigation into growing and the variety of genetics and how they react to our environment here at 22degrees N. I'm a kauai born haole from and in Lihue side.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2010)

tardis said:


> The character in my profile isn't a pic of me. Thats a pic of Naboo the stoner shaman from the english tv series The Mighty Boosh. Youtube Naboo hash brownies for more info what the character is like on that show. I'm kauai born haole with med card for digestive probs following a gastric bypass. Now I fight to keep from losing weight by having to eat when my body drops 5 pounds in 2 days and i get all weak, but without feeling nausea or debilitating stomach pains I smoke and all nausea fades immediatly. Also I love to smoke quality strains, and since getting my medcard I really love to grow in my yard as n00b as I am i'm really loving the investigation into growing and the variety of genetics and how they react to our environment here at 22degrees N. I'm a kauai born haole from and in Lihue side.


hey right on dude. I seen the location and it said kauai and it hit close to home cause I was livin' in kauai for quite awhile, I'm on oahu now though. I used to live up in kapahi. I miss kauai dude. sorry to hear about your digestive problems. you'll have alot of fun growing the herb in your yard man, the kauai conditions are prime for growing. thanks for taking a interest and there is also an hawai'i growers thread in the outdoor section if you haven't found that thread also. it has alot of good info in there pertaining to growing in HI. if you haven't seen it yet, check it out>


----------



## Punatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Doc G !!!! I'M BACK LOL.......Short Season hea I come !!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2010)

Punatic said:


> Doc G !!!! I'M BACK LOL.......Short Season hea I come !!!!


hahaha! AuuuRiiiiiight!............ just look out for the rippas!!
[video=youtube;IS1vBb4AAZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS1vBb4AAZQ&p=3AF8C67243899DD5&playnext=1&index=10[/video]


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! AuuuRiiiiiight!............ just look out for the rippas!!
> [video=youtube;IS1vBb4AAZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS1vBb4AAZQ&p=3AF8C67243899DD5&playnext=1&index=10[/video]


What a great way to start a Monday, thanks Dr G.....I have missed those wacky tune posts!!


----------



## tardis (Aug 16, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! AuuuRiiiiiight!............ just look out for the rippas!!
> [video=youtube;IS1vBb4AAZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS1vBb4AAZQ&p=3AF8C67243899DD5&playnext=1&index=10[/video]


Great song. But where would we be without pakalolo theives? THey make the best fertilizer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 16, 2010)

tardis said:


> Great song. But where would we be without pakalolo theives? THey make the best fertilizer.


hahaha! what you said reminds me of a movie with cameron diaz and a bunch of other actors in it. it's quite old but still a good movie. it's called "the last supper"

if you haven't seen it, you gotta watch it.


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry just had to drop in and bitch about the PENN fight for a sec.
Didn't that kinda look like some paid shit?
I mean look at how he came out.
No punches to his face no excitement no nothing.
Just a blank look.
FISHY!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Sorry just had to drop in and bitch about the PENN fight for a sec.
> Didn't that kinda look like some paid shit?
> I mean look at how he came out.
> No punches to his face no excitement no nothing.
> ...


 Whats up homie! Good to see you and thanks for dropping on by


Dude, 1 week later and I'm still as bummed as the day Penn lost. Watching that fight made me angry, lol. What hurts most is that not only did Penn get beat, but he got dominated. Not taking anything away from Edgar, but that should have never happened. Penn is to good to lose against a guy like Edgar.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 3, 2010)

[video=youtube;_U_GF71ASRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U_GF71ASRc[/video]
Oh Yes it's a lovely day!  

So this thread might start moving again, wooohoooo!! . got some dr. grinspoon that just went out and probably in a week or so gonna start more seeds. strains to be announced in a future post. good stuff for sure though. if y'all haven't heard of the grinspoon, google it. some pretty cool shit. should be very interesting once it starts to flower. anyways here is a few pics. they just got transplanted from party cups and they kinda look sad right now but that's just because the got squished during transport. they will be fine though. kkday and I are collaborating on this project with the grinspoon and whatever else is going out in the future. so stay tuned and stay irie..... peace, love, happpiness,....and herb


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

You got support from up North dude, you know that!!! Peace out DST

p.s looking forward to seeing my friends from the Islands doing their thing!!! Nice one, gonna be a good Xmas!!! lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

DST said:


> You got support from up North dude, you know that!!! Peace out DST
> 
> p.s looking forward to seeing my friends from the Islands doing their thing!!! Nice one, gonna be a good Xmas!!! lol.


hey DST! how's it going bru? how's your outdoor?


ya man, should be a good Xmas for sure! hahahah


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DST! how's it going bru? how's your outdoor?
> 
> 
> ya man, should be a good Xmas for sure! hahahah


its gonna be a merry x mas indeed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> its gonna be a merry x mas indeed


hey bro, when you do your updates, throw a couple pics in the mix here, don't be shy. we wanna see what's cooking up in the chitown lab

[youtube]Mr8glaM4ruM[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DST! how's it going bru? how's your outdoor?
> 
> 
> ya man, should be a good Xmas for sure! hahahah


All is well, just been praying for some better weather to be honest. August was real wet and subsequently has shortended my flower period I think. So they'll most likely be finishing end October, meaning cold weather. But I got a greenhouse so I may push them in there with a heater. My guerilla I am unsure about as I haven't paid a visit in a couple of weeks. Will be back there soon. Here's my latest pic from the girls outdoor. This is a Cali Orange x Headband, and the smaller being Headband....here's a pic. The big girl with the pot is about 6 1/2 foot at the moment and growing!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Damn dude!! that's awesome! +rep if I can


....I can't but I got you on the next one. nice trees


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

make sure you give me an update on that guerilla grow when you check it out DST.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> make sure you give me an update on that guerilla grow when you check it out DST.


Will do Dr. 

As you can see, I like to sit and gawk at the ladies. lol

Last time at the guerilla there was a load of flattened grass, like a whole load of swans had walked through the area, either that or an alien ladning craft. (there seems to be a family of them that live there, swans not aliens!) But so far they are surviving. Got me fiending to go back there now.


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 5, 2010)

DST said:


> All is well, just been praying for some better weather to be honest. August was real wet and subsequently has shortended my flower period I think. So they'll most likely be finishing end October, meaning cold weather. But I got a greenhouse so I may push them in there with a heater. My guerilla I am unsure about as I haven't paid a visit in a couple of weeks. Will be back there soon. Here's my latest pic from the girls outdoor. This is a Cali Orange x Headband, and the smaller being Headband....here's a pic. The big girl with the pot is about 6 1/2 foot at the moment and growing!


damm dude i want sumthing tall like that...niiiiiiice


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 5, 2010)

DST said:


> All is well, just been praying for some better weather to be honest. August was real wet and subsequently has shortended my flower period I think. So they'll most likely be finishing end October, meaning cold weather. But I got a greenhouse so I may push them in there with a heater. My guerilla I am unsure about as I haven't paid a visit in a couple of weeks. Will be back there soon. Here's my latest pic from the girls outdoor. This is a Cali Orange x Headband, and the smaller being Headband....here's a pic. The big girl with the pot is about 6 1/2 foot at the moment and growing!


Damn!



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn dude!! that's awesome! +rep if I can
> 
> 
> ....I can't but I got you on the next one. nice trees


I got him for ya.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2010)

Cheers chainseeker!!


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 5, 2010)

Fuck D! That's it, fuck!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Dr. I am afraid my guerilla grow sucks the big fat one. I have posted up some pics on my thread but don't want to spoil yer lovely Island thread with my very yellowy guerilla girls. Feel free to stop by and cry a little with me, lol.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Dr. I am afraid my guerilla grow sucks the big fat one. I have posted up some pics on my thread but don't want to spoil yer lovely Island thread with my very yellowy guerilla girls. Feel free to stop by and cry a little with me, lol.
> 
> DST


heheheh,  I went and took a look, they're not that bad and I personally like the color yellow. hahahha!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> heheheh,  I went and took a look, they're not that bad and I personally like the color yellow. hahahha!


Cheers mate. Hopefully a bit of TLC will get them on track to do something. I think its interesting to see that all the growth is at the top anyway...kinda like the reeds around them. Lollypop colas hopefully or perhaps Frosty Cones for Xmas, haha.


----------



## 303 (Sep 10, 2010)

whats up doc!! whats been good?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 10, 2010)

303 said:


> whats up doc!! whats been good?


hey dude! what's been good with you? haven't seen you in ages bro. hope all is well with you. thanks for passing by!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2010)

I got alot of catching up to do.Good grow doc.+rep for you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got alot of catching up to do.Good grow doc.+rep for you.


Hey thanks for taking a look dude, +rep back at ya.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

here is a few pics of the dr. grinspoon. told ya they'd come out allright ....peace out and Love I........
[video=youtube;mNuCONk4udE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNuCONk4udE[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah the dr.grinspoon is looking good.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah the dr.grinspoon is looking good.


thanks dude. the magic should begin to start once flowering kicks in 100 day flowering time though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2010)

100 days damn...It better be worth it.Is it a big yielder or just some fire or both?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 100 days damn...It better be worth it.Is it a big yielder or just some fire or both?


it's a conneseur strain.I don't think it's a big yielder. supposed to be fire but never smoked it yet. gonna find out in 4-6 months from now though, lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice tune Dr!!

100 days flower, wow this is going to be like a Pearl Harbour film (hope that wasn't too close to the bone, lol)....getting comfy and have stacked up a few extra cushions for this show!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey DST. Talking about films, I was heading out to Waikiki to catch a late evening surf session before the sun went down. At the end of Waikiki, there is a bigass movie screen that they setup at the beach. They call it sunset at the beach. Well Hawaii five-0 wAs making a priemer on the big screen at sunset at the beach and that shit totally ruined my surf plans. Waikiki was so damn crowded I couldn't find parking. By the time I got a stall, it was to late. evening had turned into night.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Book him Danno!!!! OMG, surely not a remake of the 5-0!!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah, I read that wrong, I thought you meant they were filming a new H-Five-0....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Ah, I read that wrong, I thought you meant they were filming a new H-Five-0....


LoL! No bru, you read right. I think they just remade Hawaii five-0. So they had some kinda promo going on at Waikiki. 


Book em Dano... Hahaha!


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> LoL! No bru, you read right. I think they just remade Hawaii five-0. So they had some kinda promo going on at Waikiki.
> 
> 
> Book em Dano... Hahaha!


Right, will need to look out for that one, I loved the Five-O, and why don't they make a new Magnum???? That was the shizz!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 14, 2010)

I love Hawaii five-0 too! I still watch the reruns on tv when they show em.

And they should remake Magnum P.I. That was another Hawaii classic!


----------



## 303 (Sep 16, 2010)

cro cop or mir?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 16, 2010)

303 said:


> cro cop or mir?


 big cro-cop fan, although he hasn't been the devastating force he was when he was ruling the pride rings. I like cro-cop. but if I was a betting man, I would definitely have to go with Mir. Frank has been in awesome shape lately and his ground game is vicious. I predict Mir taking a couple lumps before getting it to the ground and getting cro-cop to tap out. first round. I hope we get to see some stand-up for a little while though.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 17, 2010)

Thomas Magnum or Mir?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Thomas Magnum or Mir?


Oh I'd have to say Thomas Magnum just cause he had a cool mustache.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

303 said:


> cro cop or mir?


cro cop is washed up, but mir never had a chin.. cro cop is still techical has hell... and has power in his hands and feet... nir never had a chin to begin with but is a versitile striker with decent power, but is a muay thai and bjj specialist..... i wanna think cro cop will get the tko or sneak out the split decisission.... cro cop has great sub. def. and mirs cardio is and always will be shit... mir needs to move down to 205 were he belongs


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

pretty soon this guy will be heavy weight champion and have that diivision sowed up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> cro cop is washed up, but mir never had a chin.. cro cop is still techical has hell... and has power in his hands and feet... nir never had a chin to begin with but is a versitile striker with decent power, but is a muay thai and bjj specialist..... i wanna think cro cop will get the tko or sneak out the split decisission.... cro cop has great sub. def. and mirs cardio is and always will be shit... mir needs to move down to 205 were he belongs


Mir needs to move to 205 where he belongs? did you get this off a blog or something?? LOL! Mir is a true heavyweight, HELLO!!!! lmfao!!

if anything, cro-cop is the one who should drop to 205.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 17, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Mir needs to move to 205 where he belongs? did you get this off a blog or something?? LOL! Mir is a true heavyweight, HELLO!!!! lmfao!!
> 
> if anything, cro-cop is the one who should drop to 205.


if anything they both should drop to l.h. they both on the ends of there carreres its sad cuzz mir isnt even 30.... fact is he took roids to get to 265 im sure of this.......... mir should weigh like 240 what he used to fight at.... mir is tall thats it... in all reality mirs 255-265 looks small to jds 238-240........ there the same height... only one guy got nooo fat.... the other is a waaay bloated 205 pounder tryna throw down with the big dogs.. mir was gonna drop to l/h anyway but wanted another shot at brock... lets see if he can get past washed up mirko....... cuzz i know this if mir gets hit in the jaw its over...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> if anything they both should drop to l.h. they both on the ends of there carreres its sad cuzz mir isnt even 30.... fact is he took roids to get to 265 im sure of this.......... mir should weigh like 240 what he used to fight at.... mir is tall thats it... in all reality mirs 255-265 looks small to jds 238-240........ there the same height... only one guy got nooo fat.... the other is a waaay bloated 205 pounder tryna throw down with the big dogs.. mir was gonna drop to l/h anyway but wanted another shot at brock... lets see if he can get past washed up mirko....... cuzz i know this if mir gets hit in the jaw its over...


Mir wasn't gonna drop to light heavy, it was just a rumor circulating from long ago. he wanted to fight anderson silva and the only wieghtclass that would happen would be at 205. Mir is a true heavywieght. he is NOT a bloated 205'er. and Mirko is not washed up, he just don't know how to fight in a cage. cage and ring big difference.


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't know too much to have an educated opinion, but I agree with Dr on one thing, and this came from one of the guys who spars with some pro's, he said to me the ring and cage are worlds apart! And you need to adjust your style big time for it as well. I was pretty surprised as I thought a scrap was a good old scrap wherever it is.....seemingly not!


----------



## RandomKindness (Sep 19, 2010)

the fight is entirely different depending on the environment, cant do spinning back kicks in an elevator


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2010)

RandomKindness said:


> the fight is entirely different depending on the environment, cant do spinning back kicks in an elevator


Freight elevator??.....

Thomas Magnum for the win! No one could woop someone who wears such tight denim shorts!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

DST said:


> Freight elevator??.....
> 
> Thomas Magnum for the win! No one could woop someone who wears such tight denim shorts!!


LMFAO.Tight denim shorts...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

.. it wasn't only denims..... lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Mir wasn't gonna drop to light heavy, it was just a rumor circulating from long ago. he wanted to fight anderson silva and the only wieghtclass that would happen would be at 205. Mir is a true heavywieght. he is NOT a bloated 205'er. and Mirko is not washed up, he just don't know how to fight in a cage. cage and ring big difference.


ever since mirko had surgury, and got high kick ko from napao he aint been right.... mir has no chin man you cant deny that... crocop still has a decent chin.... he went almost went 3 rounds with dos santos before he said he couldnt continue no more and that my hommie cigano hit him so hard he couldnt see!!! lol... mir got nothing..... he is lucky he caught congo before congo caught him.... you can only get soo far w/o a chin.... guys like arlovski, todd duffe, lyoto machida, damian miah come to mind... great fucking fighters, but no chin having mother fuckers...... shit a few of those guys were even champs, one is a abu dabbi bjj winner!!!! still some no chin having mother fuckers... even todd duffe... big as hell, looks roided out, fast powerful hands.... but a no chin having mother fucker....

crocop has a chin... ive seen him take some ass whopings boy and still hang in there.... his fights with fedor were legendary!! but man cro cop is washed up... it being rumord that cro cop even tried to pull out of this fight with mir!!! thats some pussy shit! but i still got crocop, cuzz frank mir has no chin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

If you don't know what you're taking about the best thing to do would be to keep your trap shut


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If you don't know what you're taking about the best thing to do would be to keep your trap shut


if ya smellllllllllllll the bullshit da doc is cooking...... mir has no chin come on doc!!!! most likely mir will win by submission..... but if mir gets hit he will fall.... mir is trash.. he got knocked out by shane carwin who is trashier then him... he got tko by brandan vera who is having an arlovskie moment..... he got subbmitted by big country... lol come on now!!!! got owned by lesnar..... both times.. even when mir won he still got owned... mir is a chump..... he got no chin at all.... if my 270 pound ass hit mir on his chin i would commatpse his ass...... what he get all beefed up to 265 for??? it didnt do shit for him or his striking.. made his cardio even worse!!!!! with all those fake roid muscles.. lol maaan fuck that chump..... he let me down many times before... im no longer a fan of his.... sorry ass no chin having motha fucker.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> If you don't know what you're taking about the best thing to do would be to keep your trap shut


lol you need to watch this.. esp. twords the end.. and never doubt me again.. from his own mouth...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAJzATN0owo

mir would get owned at 205 pounds.......... machida, shogun, wandalei would all get in his ass


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol you need to watch this.. esp. twords the end.. and never doubt me again.. from his own mouth...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAJzATN0owo
> 
> mir would get owned at 205 pounds.......... machida, shogun, wandalei would all get in his ass


like I said before, if you haven't got a clue of what your talking about, you should really shut your trap.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> v=tAJzATN0owo[/URL]
> 
> mir would get owned at 205 pounds.......... machida, shogun, wandalei would all get in his ass


I haven't even watched the video but weren't you the dumbass that said Mir should got to 205? you smoking rocks or something??




and if you didn't know, wanderlei fights at 185lbs.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> .. it wasn't only denims..... lol


Thats some funny shit + rep


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol you need to watch this.. esp. twords the end.. and never doubt me again.. from his own mouth...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAJzATN0owo
> 
> mir would get owned at 205 pounds.......... machida, shogun, wandalei would all get in his ass


LMFAO!!! I just finished watching the video and all it did was prove yourself wrong.  you gotta be smoking rock! yes chitown, I will never doubt you again, LOLOLOLOL!!! what a classic!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I haven't even watched the video but weren't you the dumbass that said Mir should got to 205? you smoking rocks or something??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wandalei has fought at both just like spider..... im not tryna get into it at allw ith you... im just letting you know nicely that your wrong and from frank mir's own mouth you hear that he may or would be willing to drop down to 205.. you calling mir a lier? lol... i got yoyu faded on mma man...... still got love for ya though... fact is frank mir will never be champ again.... at any weight... CUZZ HE IS A NO CHIN HAVING MOTHER FUCKER...... also heard todd duffee got cut... prolly for being another no chin having mother fucker.... like big nog to.... lol........ you know who else is a no chin having mother fucker... your boy velasquez......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

you know who does have a chin, and hits like a truck, and is fast has hell, with great take down defense, and an undefeated kick boxer for brasil at 18-0???? thats right this nigga!!!! the guy on the right.....

even though he is lighter then mir that is a natural heaveyweight........ he has no weigfht to lose to get to 205.... lol jds=4% bodyfat

look at how much more impressive he looks then werdum... who came it weighing 256... jds came in at 234 that night.. now jds is like 240 still all muscle...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> wandalei has fought at both just like spider..... im not tryna get into it at allw ith you... im just letting you know nicely that your wrong and from frank mir's own mouth you hear that he may or would be willing to drop down to 205.. you calling mir a lier? lol... i got yoyu faded on mma man...... still got love for ya though... fact is frank mir will never be champ again.... at any weight... CUZZ HE IS A NO CHIN HAVING MOTHER FUCKER...... also heard todd duffee got cut... prolly for being another no chin having mother fucker.... like big nog to.... lol........ you know who else is a no chin having mother fucker... your boy velasquez......


idiot!! he said he was thinking of dropping to 205 ONCE..... and I TOLD you the reason why. and you don't know shit about mma. looking at a bunch of you tube videos and interviews don't mean jackshit. and talking about chins, how's yours??


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> like I said before, if you haven't got a clue of what your talking about, you should really shut your trap.


mir is one loss away from strikeforce, and getting handled by guys like overeem, and fedor... prolly not brett rogers though... or cutting down to 205..... you keep saying i dont know what im saying but thats all your saying.. your not putting any facts out there like how i am.. shit you dont even seem knolidgeable in this shit man.. seems like you go to sherdog once a month for a hour and read a few threads and act like you know whats good... the fact is i have been watching ufc since it all began back with the origenal tournament back in 93 when i was like 9 and i was really into that cuzz my older cuzzin who trained and fought muay thai in underground fights around chicago held by a group of people called the circuit......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> idiot!! he said he was thinking of dropping to 205 ONCE..... and I TOLD you the reason why. and you don't know shit about mma. looking at a bunch of you tube videos and interviews don't mean jackshit. and talking about chins, how's yours??


 
my dome and chin is proper.. it has survived getting bricked and pegged with beer bottles... trust me my 24 inch circumfrence head can take some damage.... so can my chin..... mir cant.... and he will be dropping down... he knows that doing that is not only a dumb move cuzz there many cats he cant beat, but also a bitch move cuzz he couldnt hang with the big boys...... he a no chin having MOTHER FUCKER!!! WHY YOU GETTING SOO SALTY OVER THIS FACT?? LOL ARE YOU FRANK MIR FUCKER????

you keep trying to twist words and shit to.... obviously now he is fighting at heavy weight goofy right??? ok then i said he was thinking about it, you said it was all false only rumers, and i find proof you are wrong now you all edgey... check ya self jack


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> mir is one loss away from strikeforce, and getting handled by guys like overeem, and fedor... prolly not brett rogers though... or cutting down to 205..... you keep saying i dont know what im saying but thats all your saying.. your not putting any facts out there like how i am.. shit you dont even seem knolidgeable in this shit man.. seems like you go to sherdog once a month for a hour and read a few threads and act like you know whats good... the fact is i have been watching ufc since it all began back with the origenal tournament back in 93 when i was like 9 and i was really into that cuzz my older cuzzin who trained and fought muay thai in underground fights around chicago held by a group of people called the circuit......


you should stop. you are really making your self look silly now. if you only knew pal. and if you think I don't know shit about mma, come take a vacation to hawai'i and I'll see if you still think that after I'm done with you. you don't even know pal...... keep yapping at the gums and looking more foolish with every post.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> my dome and chin is proper.. it has survived getting bricked and pegged with beer bottles... trust me my 24 inch circumfrence head can take some damage.... so can my chin..... mir cant.... and he will be dropping down... he knows that doing that is not only a dumb move cuzz there many cats he cant beat, but also a bitch move cuzz he couldnt hang with the big boys...... he a no chin having MOTHER FUCKER!!! WHY YOU GETTING SOO SALTY OVER THIS FACT?? LOL ARE YOU FRANK MIR FUCKER????


hey asshole. you were the cheerleader who was all on mirs nuttz a few months ago. I could care less what you think of mir. but keep on disrespecting me cuzz, since it makes you feel real.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you keep trying to twist words and shit to.... obviously now he is fighting at heavy weight goofy right??? ok then i said he was thinking about it, you said it was all false only rumers, and i find proof you are wrong now you all edgey... check ya self jack


hey jack, mir has never fought at lieghtheavy yet so what the fuck are you talking about goofy???? how am I wrong?? watch the interview again.. and try to pay attention this time


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you should stop. you are really making your self look silly now. if you only knew pal. and if you think I don't know shit about mma, come take a vacation to hawai'i and I'll see if you still think that after I'm done with you. you don't even know pal...... keep yapping at the gums and looking more foolish with every post.


lolololololol.... BRO ARE YOU REALLY THREATNING ME??? lol its you who just dont know..... look here gooy.. im not dissrespecting you..... thats has false has you saying you would own me in a fight.... ive been known to knock fools clean out with a punch that starts like 8 inches from there face....... i dont even need to lie i hit hard!!!! and has hard has you think a 6 foot 2 inch cat who weighs 270 would hit let me be lemme tell ya i hit harder then the average 270 pound cat.... but i dont want no net drama with you.. you know i like ur ass... your entitled to be a mir fan.. shit i was once to... never agin though will i go for a NO CHIN HAVING MOTHER FUCKER....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Mir wasn't gonna drop to light heavy, it was just a rumor circulating from long ago. he wanted to fight anderson silva and the only wieghtclass that would happen would be at 205. Mir is a true heavywieght. he is NOT a bloated 205'er. and Mirko is not washed up, he just don't know how to fight in a cage. cage and ring big difference.


 remeber that... just a rumor.. then you heard it from his own mouth... i donno what else to do.. ima just drop it no matter what other foolish sht you say.. be good my somoan friend... your a lil on the small side to be somoan huh? lol later jo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Look at all the bullshit you be spewing. So according to the story you just told me, your 23 yrs old. So are you 23, 26, or 28? make up your mind. Like I said, you should stop making yourself look foolish. And that ain't no threat pal, just fact


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Look at all the bullshit you be spewing. So according to the story you just told me, your 23 yrs old. So are you 23, 26, or 28? make up your mind. Like I said, you should stop making yourself look foolish. And that ain't no threat pal, just fact


 
lol im 26 doc........ dont get all hurt over nothing lol we need to find you a date or something... fuckit ill just buy you a hooker... hows that???? and your the only one making ur self look foolish bro... what would you even do if you had to fight me?? how would you do this?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Just shut up allready'!!!!!  Lol  


And you right, I need to find a date, lol 


No hardfeelings... And that fat rep you just got was from me

take it easy and try not to get on peoples nerves, will ya?! Lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Just shut up allready'!!!!!  Lol
> 
> 
> And you right, I need to find a date, lol
> ...


lol fdd just gave me a bullshit infractions... its been a while....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol fdd just gave me a bullshit infractions... its been a while....


Sorry dude. I probably said shit too in the moment. If it's cause me me chitown, you can tell fdd I don't mind and you can erase the infraction.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Sorry dude. I probably said shit too in the moment. If it's cause me me chitown, you can tell fdd I don't mind and you can erase the infraction.


naw man it has nothing to do with you... at all.... or this thread... its cool im talking to rolli about it again... shame this has to happen like this though....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw man it has nothing to do with you... at all.... or this thread... its cool im talking to rolli about it again... shame this has to happen like this though....


must be getting on other peoples nerves other than mine huh? Lol. I woulda felt bad if it was cause of me. I was at kkdays place and saw the SK reveg. I didn't get pictures but it's starting to come around. It's the bubba pheno.


Got a link to the thread you got hit with an infraction? I need a good laugh


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/368421-grapefruit-diesel-x-hijack-15-a.html#post4670310


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 20, 2010)

Subscribed.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 20, 2010)

SIR SMOKER said:


> Subscribed.....


lol luda is that you????


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol luda is that you????


Not what the name says but i like to read the "Doc's" posts.
I always get a laugh.
SS.
(Who is this LUDA guy ???????).


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 20, 2010)

And who is "CHITOWN ?????"


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey what's up sirsmoker, thanks for dropping by. I laugh at my posts too as I'm posting them


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hey what's up sirsmoker, thanks for dropping by. I laugh at my posts too as I'm posting them


 
I love it. Great laugh.
Off topic a little but i would love to see "TOM WATSON" smash "ALEX REID'S" face to a pulp and stroll of laughing with a new belt like yours .

Who do you want to win and are you watching the showdown ??.

SS.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

SIR SMOKER said:


> I love it. Great laugh.
> Off topic a little but i would love to see "TOM WATSON" smash "ALEX REID'S" face to a pulp and stroll of laughing with a new belt like yours .
> 
> Who do you want to win and are you watching the showdown ??.
> ...


I haven't watched the showdown. We don't geT any UK MMA broadcasts our here. I wish we would though.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I haven't watched the showdown. We don't geT any UK MMA broadcasts our here. I wish we would though.


The fight is on the 25th (4 days to go).
Cant you watch it on your end as it will be live around the world i think.
I know its on a channel called "BRAVO". Do you get that channel.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2010)

SIR SMOKER said:


> The fight is on the 25th (4 days to go).
> Cant you watch it on your end as it will be live around the world i think.
> I know its on a channel called "BRAVO". Do you get that channel.


hey bro, I do got bravo! I just checked and all I could find on bravo was shows of west wing, housewives of dc, top chef, and the rachel zoe project! the only thing I could find was something called stripes on the 25th of sept. on my side. different bravo here i guess?


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey bro, I do got bravo! I just checked and all I could find on bravo was shows of west wing, housewives of dc, top chef, and the rachel zoe project! the only thing I could find was something called stripes on the 25th of sept. on my side. different bravo here i guess?


I will see if i can find the right link for you before friday. If not i will get a copy somewhere.
SS.


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 22, 2010)

whats good doc? just was hollerin at raiderman. seen ya reply to me so here i man brah. just got back from a sick ass vacation. went to cali roadtrip. met up with riothug. cool ass dude.got dsum cali meds. yumm any way ill see ya over at tha club man. im postin sum more pice ther tonite so watch for em .peace doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> whats good doc? just was hollerin at raiderman. seen ya reply to me so here i man brah. just got back from a sick ass vacation. went to cali roadtrip. met up with riothug. cool ass dude.got dsum cali meds. yumm any way ill see ya over at tha club man. im postin sum more pice ther tonite so watch for em .peace doc


right on man! ya man, GRT is a cool dude. good to see ya swing by. I'll be on the lookout for those pics at the club peace Jeb.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 22, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> right on man! ya man, GRT is a cool dude. good to see ya swing by. I'll be on the lookout for those pics at the club peace Jeb.


 
Loving the new avatar DOC.
SS.


----------



## Tunda (Sep 23, 2010)

Sweet can't wait to see this one.. Was reading about that strain doc and it sounds killer.. Reminds me of this weed I tried like ten years ago. Me and my uncle smoked it and were trippin pretty hard. Buds were very fluffy pods quite spaced apart but the smell was unlike anything I have ever tried. Bought an eigth of it for 80 . Was worth it to me for one of a kind smoke


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 23, 2010)

what up esse?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 25, 2010)

hey what's up gang! well I went to check on the dr. grinspoons in the mountain. I didn't have my camera with me so I aint got pictures gaurantee next time I go take pictures. but anyways they are doing really well! they are quite tall allready. there is 3 of them right now. 1 is being supercropped the hell out of it, the 2nd one is topped and I've been pinching all the branches, supercropping them in an essence, if that's what you wanna call it. the 3rd one is just growing naturally. I did pinch the main stem a little where it was looking like it was stretching a little, but other than that, no special techniques are being used on that plant. when I get around to taking pics on the next trip, then y'all can get an idea of what the plants look like. peace out and thanks for viewing.


----------



## GayRioThug (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh shit, GRT is in the house, lol. I was bored and got to checking out some pot sites, saw your journal and had to join up, lol. Nice to see everything is good with you man.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

Look forward to the pics Dr. Peace island bru,

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2010)

GayRioThug said:


> Oh shit, GRT is in the house, lol. I was bored and got to checking out some pot sites, saw your journal and had to join up, lol. Nice to see everything is good with you man.


Holy Shit!!!! It's GRT!what's up homie!! good to see you made it here. thanks for coming by man. stick around buddy. got some interesting genetics I'm messing with. should get a bit more exciting down the road.


DST said:


> Look forward to the pics Dr. Peace island bru,
> 
> DST


hey DST, alwways good to see you my man. thanks for the visit!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 26, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> what up esse?


damn ditty thats a whole lotta woman in ur avitar!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 26, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey what's up gang! well I went to check on the dr. grinspoons in the mountain. I didn't have my camera with me so I aint got pictures gaurantee next time I go take pictures. but anyways they are doing really well! they are quite tall allready. there is 3 of them right now. 1 is being supercropped the hell out of it, the 2nd one is topped and I've been pinching all the branches, supercropping them in an essence, if that's what you wanna call it. the 3rd one is just growing naturally. I did pinch the main stem a little where it was looking like it was stretching a little, but other than that, no special techniques are being used on that plant. when I get around to taking pics on the next trip, then y'all can get an idea of what the plants look like. peace out and thanks for viewing.



I was just gonna come on here and ask whats good with the Dr Grinspoon haha, cant wait for the pics!


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn ditty thats a whole lotta woman in ur avitar!


hahaha, iwas think the exact same thing, 

mare pot holes in that ass than the moon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 26, 2010)

wassup gang. I'll get them pictures by tuesday at the latest, if not earlier. thanks for the interest! stay tuned.....


----------



## 303 (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you see that fight Saturday night Doc? I've seen chick fights with more action. Cro Cop's career is done, and Mir looked horrible.. Worse main event since the Anderson Silvia vs Demian Maia at ufc 112.. Hope all is well..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2010)

303 said:


> Did you see that fight Saturday night Doc? I've seen chick fights with more action. Cro Cop's career is done, and Mir looked horrible.. Worse main event since the Anderson Silvia vs Demian Maia at ufc 112.. Hope all is well..


Hahaha! Ya, I seen the fight. It was horrible. Dana white was so pissed he never gave out the knockout of the night award. And that fight was the lone knockout of the night! Lol! So you know Dana wasn't very pleased.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;-rgOQQ4DMSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rgOQQ4DMSc[/video]


















so today I went and got a few pictures of the feminized grinspoons. the first pic is a group shot of all 3. you can see the differences in growth.......View attachment 1181448

this is the picture of the plant that is growing naturally......View attachment 1181447

this is the topped plant.......View attachment 1181446

this is the plant that is supercropped.....View attachment 1181445




so far so good. it has started to flower so it won't be long till harvest........ yeah, right!! LOL



anyways, updates in a week or so. laterz gang


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks great doc. Lovin the thin sativa leaves, just makes me wish i was in hawaii lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Looks great doc. Lovin the thin sativa leaves, just makes me wish i was in hawaii lol.


hey Retro! thanks for the kind wordz.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Looks great doc. Lovin the thin sativa leaves, just makes me wish i was in hawaii lol.


Ditto from me....

Hey Dr, you guys ever bother planting direct in the ground or is that a no no?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Ditto from me....
> 
> Hey Dr, you guys ever bother planting direct in the ground or is that a no no?


you mean from seed? some people around here still do that, it's rare nowadays though. reasons range anywhere from the survival rate going way down as opposed to giving them a kickstart and starting them off indoors, to being able to move around your plants to either chase the sun, or just being able to move the plants around and hide them. when I was livin' in kauai, at the very beginning of this journal, I used to plant directly in ground. if I had a yard to grow in right now, I would do the same. but my top shelf seeds I would definitely start in pots or beer cups and get them to a nice size before planting them in the ground.. can't risk losing those gems. if you didn't mean from seed, just disregard everything I said,  thanks for passing by DST.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you mean from seed? some people around here still do that, it's rare nowadays though. reasons range anywhere from the survival rate going way down as opposed to giving them a kickstart and starting them off indoors, to being able to move around your plants to either chase the sun, or just being able to move the plants around and hide them. when I was livin' in kauai, at the very beginning of this journal, I used to plant directly in ground. if I had a yard to grow in right now, I would do the same. but my top shelf seeds I would definitely start in pots or beer cups and get them to a nice size before planting them in the ground.. can't risk losing those gems. if you didn't mean from seed, just disregard everything I said,  thanks for passing by DST.


Well I wasn't very clear with my question but that covers half of it. I was more thinking, getting clones or already sprouted seeds into the ground. Reason I ask is the foliage looks rather reed like around your gorw area (perhaps that's just my perception) and I wondered if the ground and soil etc was also good for the ladies. I remember all the termite problems you and kkday had before as well. I am already thinking of next years outdoor (since this years seems to be going down the pan rapidly!) and wether I will go for your style (i.e pots out in the wild, or planting in the ground....

Bad news, my outdoors are getting bud rot due to the consistent drizzle and wet we have been getting. Only a few hairs are going brown but I don't want to loose the whole plant (one in particular is real bad), would you harvest? I heard that outdoor early harvests can still get you fairly wrecked!...help mate your outdoor opinion is really appreciated?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Well I wasn't very clear with my question but that covers half of it. I was more thinking, getting clones or already sprouted seeds into the ground. Reason I ask is the foliage looks rather reed like around your gorw area (perhaps that's just my perception) and I wondered if the ground and soil etc was also good for the ladies. I remember all the termite problems you and kkday had before as well. I am already thinking of next years outdoor (since this years seems to be going down the pan rapidly!) and wether I will go for your style (i.e pots out in the wild, or planting in the ground....
> 
> Bad news, my outdoors are getting bud rot due to the consistent drizzle and wet we have been getting. Only a few hairs are going brown but I don't want to loose the whole plant (one in particular is real bad), would you harvest? I heard that outdoor early harvests can still get you fairly wrecked!...help mate your outdoor opinion is really appreciated?


good eye! the background foilage is rather drylike and reedy looking, mostly cause it's so dry nowadays. I think those reeds are california grass? not sure? it's itchy as fuck though, lol. the soil is actually not that bad where the grow is at. it's just easier in the pots I guess, especially when it comes time to water, In this particular situation anyway.. if I had a yard to grow in though, I would definitely plant in ground and model my grow after fdd's. I am and always will be a big fan of his outdoor growing madness!! hahahaha!

about the budrot, I usually just pull it early if it's starting to get bad. that's just me though. and ya, you still can get wrecked. lol!....sorry to hear though.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> good eye! the background foilage is rather drylike and reedy looking, mostly cause it's so dry nowadays. I think those reeds are california grass? not sure? it's itchy as fuck though, lol. the soil is actually not that bad where the grow is at. it's just easier in the pots I guess, especially when it comes time to water, In this particular situation anyway.. if I had a yard to grow in though, I would definitely plant in ground and model my grow after fdd's. I am and always will be a big fan of his outdoor growing madness!! hahahaha!
> 
> about the budrot, I usually just pull it early if it's starting to get bad. that's just me though. and ya, you still can get wrecked. lol!....sorry to hear though.


Well I have a heater set up in my greenhouse now, I have chopped what I can see of the bud rot....going away for a few days on business so will see what they are like when I am back and probably pull them then...they looked so bloody good as well. grrrr. Thanks again bru, DST


----------



## mconn333 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> [video=youtube;_U_GF71ASRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U_GF71ASRc[/video]
> Oh Yes it's a lovely day!
> 
> So this thread might start moving again, wooohoooo!! . got some dr. grinspoon that just went out and probably in a week or so gonna start more seeds. strains to be announced in a future post. good stuff for sure though. if y'all haven't heard of the grinspoon, google it. some pretty cool shit. should be very interesting once it starts to flower. anyways here is a few pics. they just got transplanted from party cups and they kinda look sad right now but that's just because the got squished during transport. they will be fine though. kkday and I are collaborating on this project with the grinspoon and whatever else is going out in the future. so stay tuned and stay irie..... peace, love, happpiness,....and herb


i think ur plants are asking for some h20


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

mconn333 said:


> i think ur plants are asking for some h20


lmfao!!! you gotta be kidding me, right?! what would ever give you that idea?? they just went from the grow tent to the mountains in that picture. they have been, and still are getting watered sufficiently. still wonderering what brought you to that conclusion??? .... I even explained in the post why they looked like how they did, they were smashed/squished during transportation from grow tent to mountain..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

picture bump for those who missed it....


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah Dr, that guinea grass sucks. Do you guys notice much ladybugs on your plants? I've been noticing lots of ladybugs on the haole koa tress lately and noticed you guys sometimes plant under haole koa canopies. How have the bugs been this year? I've always wondered about planting under a albizia tree where it's real windy, since they fix so much nitrogen and the wind would keep the sun coming in strong.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 28, 2010)

They look good Doc, how did that Sk re veg turn out?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4702538]They look good Doc, how did that Sk re veg turn out?[/QUOTE]

hey SICC. thanks for the comment. .... the SK re-veg is coming along really well. kkday allready pulled a clone or 2 off of it. we are thinking of trying to hit the SK with some collodial silver to make some femenized seeds.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 28, 2010)

What no surf today Dr.? Question for ya couple posts up-


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah Dr, that guinea grass sucks. Do you guys notice much ladybugs on your plants? I've been noticing lots of ladybugs on the haole koa tress lately and noticed you guys sometimes plant under haole koa canopies. How have the bugs been this year? I've always wondered about planting under a albizia tree where it's real windy, since they fix so much nitrogen and the wind would keep the sun coming in strong.


sorry dude, missed this post. haven't noticed much ladybugs at the grow spot. been using the pro-tekt by dynagrow. I think that is helping alot with the insects and stuff. 


SurfdOut said:


> What no surf today Dr.? Question for ya couple posts up-


I've missed out on the past swells bro! big bummers!! I had the flu so I really couldn't go out. I wanted too though. did you hit country when it was firing?


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, been campaigning pretty hard lately. Was having a good day the other day until I bout cut the top of me foot off. Now i stay at home and now in front of my house is finally good! Fark!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 28, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Yeah, been campaigning pretty hard lately. Was having a good day the other day until I bout cut the top of me foot off. Now i stay at home and now in front of my house is finally good! Fark!


fark indeed!! lol 

sorry about the foot injury. a couple weeks ago my skegs sliced up the bottom of my foot pretty good. that and getting sick ruined my surf plans. to hold me off, I just been watching the re-runs of the volcom pipeline pro on digital 250. they were even showing the contest at trestles that just happend on that station.


----------



## SurfdOut (Sep 28, 2010)

I love that channel. I think i've seen that contest a million times. I just got in some new seeds to keep me busy, Connoisseur's Super Silver Sour Deisel Haze and OGChem and some of Cali connects stuff. AAUUUUWWWRRRYYTe!


----------



## jeb5304 (Sep 29, 2010)

Love your new avatar.


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 29, 2010)

Me bruddah doc know! Pakalolo!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 29, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Me bruddah doc know! Pakalolo!


ya naaaaa meeen!? lol


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 29, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> fark indeed!! lol
> 
> sorry about the foot injury. a couple weeks ago my skegs sliced up the bottom of my foot pretty good. that and getting sick ruined my surf plans. to hold me off, I just been watching the re-runs of the volcom pipeline pro on digital 250. they were even showing the contest at trestles that just happend on that station.


 I've seen that Volcom pipeline. That's maaajah! You big wave ?


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 29, 2010)

Tweezie! Me got one fah ya! Me call it Royal Rumble&#8482; Kings kush X wteckage!


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 29, 2010)

Ogxgrape ape x sage x trainwreck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 30, 2010)

wassup gang! here is some updated pics from this morning. enjoy...




supercropped......View attachment 1187312View attachment 1187311

topped...............View attachment 1187310View attachment 1187306

natural...............View attachment 1187308View attachment 1187309


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey bud, looking good. I think the supercorpped one is my fave at the moment. It must be awesome to be in a place where the sun just seems to trigger your plants into flower. Do you have a veg period at all on the Islands?


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup gang! here is some updated pics from this morning. enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 1, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey bud, looking good. I think the supercorpped one is my fave at the moment. It must be awesome to be in a place where the sun just seems to trigger your plants into flower. Do you have a veg period at all on the Islands?


during the summer there is a short veg period, depends on the strain. indica dominant strains usually just flip to flower here, even during the peak of summer. and the supercropped one is my favorite also. the natural one is doing really well too. the topped one seems to be the weakest, although it was the weakest of the 3 from the beginning.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> during the summer there is a short veg period, depends on the strain. indica dominant strains usually just flip to flower here, even during the peak of summer. and the supercropped one is my favorite also. the natural one is doing really well too. the topped one seems to be the weakest, although it was the weakest of the 3 from the beginning.


I was going to say, perhaps the strain doesn't appreciate being topped. I think the super cropping combined with LST does the same thing as a top without the need to lop part of your plant off. Saying that, I fimmed a whole lot of my current grow....whatever, DST talking crap and contradicting himself, haha.
Away from home at the min, got my wife tending to my garden which is sweet...she normally doesn't go near anything that smells remotely like weed (except me that is!!!!) so it's a revelation.

Have a good un Dr, laters, D


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 4, 2010)

Damn how did i miss the pics, them bitches are getting big


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4727361]Damn how did i miss the pics, them bitches are getting big [/QUOTE]

thanks! should have an update tomorrow sometime. and they are getting pretty big. they are in 3 gallon bags right now. I'll probably transfer them into 5 gallon bags later.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 5, 2010)

whats poppin!!!!!! damn homie this thread is freakin HUGE!!!! i also like how the supercropped one looks.. lovely looking bitches bro!! haven't been on here in a while if not i would've subbed a LOOOONGGG ass time ago lol but i'm def. subbed now!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 5, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! ditty's roethlisberger fan pic is funny as hell!!

MO CUSHION FO DA PUSHIN.. lol


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Dr, what's the new avatar mate?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 5, 2010)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> whats poppin!!!!!! damn homie this thread is freakin HUGE!!!! i also like how the supercropped one looks.. lovely looking bitches bro!! haven't been on here in a while if not i would've subbed a LOOOONGGG ass time ago lol but i'm def. subbed now!


 BoyzNDaHood!! What's crackin' my homie!! Good to see ya and thanks for following!


DST said:


> Hey Dr, what's the new avatar mate?


hey DST. It's the kanaka maoli flag. The original O.G. hawaiian flag.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> BoyzNDaHood!! What's crackin' my homie!! Good to see ya and thanks for following!
> hey DST. It's the kanaka maoli flag. The original O.G. hawaiian flag.


Awesome flag, great colours! I love flags with pictures or symbols on them!


----------



## 808toker (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> BoyzNDaHood!! What's crackin' my homie!! Good to see ya and thanks for following!
> hey DST. It's the kanaka maoli flag. The original O.G. hawaiian flag.


the same flag designed by kamehameha the great! with the most cherry colors a flag could have! cheeeeeee


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

what up gang! so here is the update for this week. didn't get to the trail till late evening so by the time we got to the site, it was dark. couldn't see what I was snapping when I was taking pictures, the screen was total blackness. but that's okay, the pictures still came out ok. I was told countless times before that I do my best work in the dark so it's all good.... LOL! anywayz, keep it lit alwayz and if you don't like my fire, don't come around. cause we are gonna burn one down..... peace!!



[video=youtube;uhKq9JvssB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKq9JvssB8[/video]










topped......View attachment 1198171View attachment 1198175

natural......View attachment 1198174View attachment 1198176

supercropped......View attachment 1198177View attachment 1198172


----------



## 808toker (Oct 7, 2010)

i like the natural one


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

808toker said:


> i like the natural one


ya, me too....last week I liked the supercropped one but this week I'm diggin' the natural one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

but to be fair, the natural one was the healthiest and most vigorous one to start off with.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2010)

SUPERCROPPED!!!!! lol. I just think the supercropped one was having a bad hair day...am def sticking with my supercropped girl!!! Good job, I can't imagine myself bungling around in the dark up a mountain, hehe.

peace bru,

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

DST said:


> SUPERCROPPED!!!!! lol. I just think the supercropped one was having a bad hair day...am def sticking with my supercropped girl!!! Good job, I can't imagine myself bungling around in the dark up a mountain, hehe.
> 
> peace bru,
> 
> DST


hahaha! hey DST. ya, the supercropped one was having a bad hair day, lol! the pictures don't really do her justice.
the topped one is looking much better than last week though. that's good. also the natural one is getting so tall. that thing is in a 3 gallon growbag and it's almost up to my shoulders allready. next update I'll definitely get some better quality pictures posted.


----------



## grassified (Oct 7, 2010)

are those kkdays big ass plants in the background around yur little ones?? haha jokes, i like em natural too. never did do supercorpping or topping on my outdoor, do u see increases in yeilds with supercropping/topping dr.g? looks like that supercropped one will yeild some more but cant really tell from pix.


----------



## domp1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice Grow, Any Tips Please http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hU_KltfhPs


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 7, 2010)

Lookin' great.
Daniels


----------



## 808toker (Oct 7, 2010)

How are the buds forming? like the grinspoon pictured on barneys?...i cant really tell from the pics


----------



## spl1 (Oct 7, 2010)

looking good bro, I miss growing out doors.

The super cropped


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

grassified said:


> are those kkdays big ass plants in the background around yur little ones?? haha jokes, i like em natural too. never did do supercorpping or topping on my outdoor, do u see increases in yeilds with supercropping/topping dr.g? looks like that supercropped one will yeild some more but cant really tell from pix.


hey grass. yup, those are kkday's plants in the background. as far as increased yields with topping and supercropping, in my experiences, yes sometimes I see bigger yields but it all depends on the strain and how long it you veg it. 


domp1234 said:


> Nice Grow, Any Tips Please http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hU_KltfhPs


thanks. the only gaurantee tip I got is love your plants and your plants will love you back. thanks for taking a look.


Danielsgb said:


> Lookin' great.
> Daniels


hey bro. thanks man, appreciate you stopping by.


808toker said:


> How are the buds forming? like the grinspoon pictured on barneys?...i cant really tell from the pics


finally someone asked, lol! so far, don't look any different from any other sativa. doesn't look like the pictures on barneys but it's probably to early to tell yet.



spl1 said:


> looking good bro, I miss growing out doors.
> 
> The super cropped


hey buddy! thanks for taking a look. I gave them that secret powder you gave me and they are loving it! also, thanks for all the tips dude!


----------



## 808toker (Oct 7, 2010)

haha yeaahh i diddnt even realize they were flowering till that last update...haha well i think your right theyll start to change later on cause thats what it said on barneys website. "When mature, the colas look like compact, green and red-brown beads" *mature. *hopefully it turns out amazing!. have you checked out the acapulco gold barneys website has? if its the real deal that is one of the ingredients to old school kona gold


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2010)

808toker said:


> haha yeaahh i diddnt even realize they were flowering till that last update...haha well i think your right theyll start to change later on cause thats what it said on barneys website. "When mature, the colas look like compact, green and red-brown beads" *mature. *hopefully it turns out amazing!. have you checked out the acapulco gold barneys website has? if its the real deal that is one of the ingredients to old school kona gold


ya man, hopefully the grinspoon turns out to be something special.... and not the kona gold talk again!!! arghhh! I thought we was over it in the HI thread, hahhaahaha! and didn't the horse say it was columbian gold? you got the wrong gold dude, lol, and I qoute........ 


"kona gold is a crossed up columbian gold, crossed with local stuff to make it better for hawaii growing"

straight from the horses mouth 





LOL!


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 8, 2010)

SICK fucking song with ben and the bongos......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> SICK fucking song with ben and the bongos......


hey whats up surdout. thanks for the bump. and yup, that song is sick. glad you like my fire


----------



## 808toker (Oct 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man, hopefully the grinspoon turns out to be something special.... and not the kona gold talk again!!! arghhh! I thought we was over it in the HI thread, hahhaahaha! and didn't the horse say it was columbian gold? you got the wrong gold dude, lol, and I qoute........
> 
> 
> "kona gold is a crossed up columbian gold, crossed with local stuff to make it better for hawaii growing"
> ...


 hahahahahahahhaa i failed D: but i saw some of that movie (acapulco gold) and thats why it caught my eye  hahaha i thou


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2010)

808toker said:


> hahahahahahahhaa i failed D: but i saw some of that movie (acapulco gold) and thats why it caught my eye  hahaha i thou


haaahahaha! I was just playin' with ya. lol thanks for following dude.it's about time you hawai'i guys come check my thread out.


----------



## 808toker (Oct 8, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> haaahahaha! I was just playin' with ya. lol thanks for following dude.it's about time you hawai'i guys come check my thread out.


 Yuuuupp for sure! its my pleasure, i see you like sativas alot too huh? they are awsome  i hope the grinspoon comes out how they say! i might want to try grow that next time! how did you get your seeds? from attitude or nirvana?or straight from the farm? i was always curious about ordering then i saw that maui get caught and i thought twice....ohh and i dont got my med license so idk if that affects anything


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2010)

808toker said:


> Yuuuupp for sure! its my pleasure, i see you like sativas alot too huh? they are awsome  i hope the grinspoon comes out how they say! i might want to try grow that next time! how did you get your seeds? from attitude or nirvana?or straight from the farm? i was always curious about ordering then i saw that maui get caught and i thought twice....ohh and i dont got my med license so idk if that affects anything


ya, I like sativas. 

I ordered my last batch of seeds from speedyseedz when his seedbank was up and running. at this moment, the seed bank is shut down for now... I ordered from atttitude, and nirvana with no problems whatsoever. also ordered from dr. greenthumb a couple years back with no problems. and it don't matter if you got a med license or not. the hawai'i medical license is so "mickey mouse" anyway, it's almost embarassing to show it. a kid could come up with a better card than the one NarcoticsEnforcementDivision issues. my fuckin' city bus pass looks more legit than the damn hawai'i medical license, lol!


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 8, 2010)

That strain sounds Cool. Where ya at with it,Doc? Got any pics? I'm excited to see it.
Daniels


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> That strain sounds Cool. Where ya at with it,Doc? Got any pics? I'm excited to see it.
> Daniels


hey daniels. it's about a couple weeks into flowering. pictures are a few pages back. the next update is gonna be in a few days.


----------



## 808toker (Oct 9, 2010)

just wondering...how do you do your guerrillas? do you start them at home and bring um up later or do you start straight at the spot?. ana so you use some kind of irrigation system up there like a stream or somthing lidat...i saw a potential spot the other day that looked right for some big grinspoon trees


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 9, 2010)

808toker said:


> just wondering...how do you do your guerrillas? do you start them at home and bring um up later or do you start straight at the spot?. ana so you use some kind of irrigation system up there like a stream or somthing lidat...i saw a potential spot the other day that looked right for some big grinspoon trees


start them off indoors, get em good sized in party cups, then take them up. irrigation system would be a backpack full of water, the more you can hold the better. if you found a potential spot, jump on it! guerilla grow spots are hard to find in hawai'i.


----------



## 808toker (Oct 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> start them off indoors, get em good sized in part cups, then take them up. irrigation system would be a backpack full of water, the more you can hold the better. if you found a potential spot, jump on it! guerilla grow spots are hard to find in hawai'i.


 thanks alot! what u bring the plants up in your bag? yeah i found a prim spot. its in a huge elephant grass feild where no one goes and then theres a huuuuuuuuge bamboo patch right in the middle and it gets prime light.


----------



## spl1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey buddy! thanks for taking a look. I gave them that secret powder you gave me and they are loving it! also, thanks for all the tips dude!


I'm glad it working for you, I use it on every grow, I will try to hang out over here a little more.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 9, 2010)

808toker said:


> thanks alot! what u bring the plants up in your bag? yeah i found a prim spot. its in a huge elephant grass feild where no one goes and then theres a huuuuuuuuge bamboo patch right in the middle and it gets prime light.


I bring the plants up in my bag. 

sounds like an awesome site. good place to put your plants. you should jump on it.



spl1 said:


> I'm glad it working for you, I use it on every grow, I will try to hang out over here a little more.


thanks man


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 9, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> SICK fucking song with ben and the bongos......


 ditto on that brah.

sup doc. lookin great man. cant wait to see them mature. well when your at cs next time check out the harvest pics. peace out doc.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've smoked Colombian Gold years ago. Used to get it for $60 a lid. Back when lids or oz's were $10 and full of stems seeds.
The gold had more buds and was a lot better then the swag but you still had to clean it.

Nice grow DR. Looks like your gonna have some kick ass meds.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 10, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> ditto on that brah.
> 
> sup doc. lookin great man. cant wait to see them mature. well when your at cs next time check out the harvest pics. peace out doc.


What up jeb. Thanks for the kind wordz and I'll check out the harvest pics at CS in a minute.. 


cruzer101 said:


> I've smoked Colombian Gold years ago. Used to get it for $60 a lid. Back when lids or oz's were $10 and full of stems seeds.
> The gold had more buds and was a lot better then the swag but you still had to clean it.
> 
> Nice grow DR. Looks like your gonna have some kick ass meds.


Hey what's up cruzer! Thanks for stopping by and taking a look. And I haven't heard the term "lid" in ages!! lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;dQIoypuPQgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQIoypuPQgs&feature=related[/video]




ok, here is pictures taken yesterday. everythings looking good and healthy. 

ok, so the first set of pics is the topped plant. if you remember, I metioned earlier that I have also been "pinching" some of the branches on the topped plant. the last 2 pics in that set is couple of the knuckles from some of the branches I "pinched". that's why the branches are growing outwards and opening up the middle of the plant as opposed to growing at a more vertical angle.

the second set of pics is the supercropped plant. the last pic in that set is of the knuckle from where I "pinched" the plant.

the last set of pics is the plant growing naturally. 


so that's it for this update. ....so excuse me while I light my spliff. oooooh god I got to take a lift  peace out and One Love... 





topped...View attachment 1206166View attachment 1206170View attachment 1206169View attachment 1206168View attachment 1206167

supercropped...View attachment 1206165View attachment 1206164View attachment 1206163View attachment 1206171View attachment 1206172

natural...View attachment 1206162View attachment 1206161View attachment 1206160


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 11, 2010)

Bad ass Doc. I like the topped one the best. Them are some skinny ass true Sativa leaves ya got there. Maybe harvest by Valentines Day?
Daniels


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Bad ass Doc. I like the topped one the best. Them are some skinny ass true Sativa leaves ya got there. Maybe harvest by Valentines Day?
> Daniels


hahaha! ya, probably harvest on valentines day, LOL!!.. a long time from now, that's for sure, hahaha... and this week I'm liking the topped one best too 

thanks for the kind wordz and for taking a look


----------



## 808toker (Oct 11, 2010)

im still digging the natural one ...Got that Christmas tree look to it! haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 11, 2010)

808toker said:


> im still digging the natural one ...


hahaha!

that's probably why I have a hard time holding down a steady relationship, I no like just one, I like em all!! hahahaha! I can't make up my mind lol


----------



## 808toker (Oct 11, 2010)

well i just like the shape of that one...they all look beautiful


----------



## SurfdOut (Oct 11, 2010)

Watch out for the fucking termites!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2010)

808toker said:


> well i just like the shape of that one...they all look beautiful


Thank you 


SurfdOut said:


> Watch out for the fucking termites!!


yup yup!!! damn termites!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 12, 2010)

forgot to post these pics the other day. this is some shots of the grinspoon starting to flower....


----------



## valhalla88 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would like a lifetime subscription please!


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> forgot to post these pics the other day. this is some shots of the grinspoon starting to flower....


If that's the pre flowers I can't wait to see the fatties they are going to develop into!!! The hairs look fekkin HUGE bru!

Nice,

DST


----------



## spl1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking good bro


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 19, 2010)

them grinspoons lookg good. i like the bud formations. gonna be cool lookin big buds. did ya see that blue widow of mine? its in the bud of month and in my thread at cs. hey how kkdays sk reveg work out? im lookin for place in cali now so hopefully ill have a big grow this winter. just thought id say hi brah. peace


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 19, 2010)

I think I got banned over CS?.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> I think I got banned over CS?.


for what? that would be way fuked


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2010)

DST said:


> If that's the pre flowers I can't wait to see the fatties they are going to develop into!!! The hairs look fekkin HUGE bru!
> 
> Nice,
> 
> DST


hey bru! the flowers are getting fatter.I got an update coming up a little bit later and you can see how much they have grown in a weeks time.



spl1 said:


> Looking good bro


 thanks man. they are slowly getting there.



jeb5304 said:


> them grinspoons lookg good. i like the bud formations. gonna be cool lookin big buds. did ya see that blue widow of mine? its in the bud of month and in my thread at cs. hey how kkdays sk reveg work out? im lookin for place in cali now so hopefully ill have a big grow this winter. just thought id say hi brah. peace


I didn't see your blue widow yet. I'll take a look as soon as I can get on the site.

the re-veg got sort of neglected so it didn't make it. kkdays been working on the 2nd hand house that he is moving in too so most of his time is taken up repairing and fixing up the house, not much time for anything else, so he took a break from growing indoors for now and is just trying to wrap up his outdoor harvest and get that over with. and thanks for taking a look. peace brother


Ditty! said:


> I think I got banned over CS?.


nah, the site is just acting all screwy right now. you wouldn't get banned there bro, you're the guy at CS. can't ban the main guy esse!!


jeb5304 said:


> for what? that would be way fuked


that would be fuct. but it's just a false alarm...






got an update coming up soon, be on the lookout............


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 19, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> I think I got banned over CS?.


 yea ur good ditty! he's been having server issues since yesterday should be sorted out within an hr give or take..

whats poppin doc?!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 19, 2010)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> yea ur good ditty! he's been having server issues since yesterday should be sorted out within an hr give or take..
> 
> whats poppin doc?!


hey boyzndahood!! what's cracking? thanks for stopping by. I'm updating pics tonight so make sure you come back and take a look. it's good to see ya man. hope all is going well with your grow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2010)

wassup gang. here is the update for this week. pictures are self explainatory.. enjoy


[video=youtube;spCq1dAiZ6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spCq1dAiZ6g&feature=related[/video]




supercropped.....View attachment 1222475View attachment 1222472View attachment 1222486View attachment 1222474


natural.....View attachment 1222476View attachment 1222481View attachment 1222478


topped.....View attachment 1222480View attachment 1222477View attachment 1222479View attachment 1222483


random pictures.....View attachment 1222484View attachment 1222485


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

These should be made big for blind people like me, haha. Awesome stuff Dr, they seem to have really kicked off now. I was kinda thinking when you first mentioned the flowering period that it would be a slow movie, but bam, action packed already!! Sweet bru, lovely blue skies!!! And I love the Mantis fella!

Good vibes for the Island from up here, and peace to kkday.

Laters,

DST


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup gang. here is the update for this week. pictures are self explainatory.. enjoy
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;spCq1dAiZ6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spCq1dAiZ6g&feature=related[/video]
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey DST, thanks for the bump. 

Ya man, they are flowering quite fast. For some reason, everything finishes fast here in da islands.


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 20, 2010)

Diggity dayyyyyummmmm! I love supercropping.


----------



## spl1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Still looking nice, I am a big fan of suppercropping


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I didn't see your blue widow yet. I'll take a look as soon as I can get on the site.
> 
> the re-veg got sort of neglected so it didn't make it. kkdays been working on the 2nd hand house that he is moving in too so most of his time is taken up repairing and fixing up the house, not much time for anything else, so he took a break from growing indoors for now and is just trying to wrap up his outdoor harvest and get that over with. and thanks for taking a look. peace brother
> got an update coming up soon, be on the lookout............


that sux bout sk. love the update brah. keep em up.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Oct 21, 2010)

glad i got tuned in 2 dr.greenhorn radio .


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 25, 2010)

Lookin' Great Doc. Flowering took off fast, it seems like to me.
Daniels


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 25, 2010)

Lookin good Doc! Don't kno how I missed the pics 



How things going?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2010)

hey gang! thanks for all the comments and views. I'll have an update up sometime tomorrow, stay tuned....


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 26, 2010)

[Youtube]cQ4axo9rmJY[/Youtube]
this ones for u doc lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> [Youtube]cQ4axo9rmJY[/Youtube]
> this ones for u doc lol


LOL! thanks buddy


----------



## spl1 (Oct 26, 2010)

just stopped by to see how things are going Doc, can't wait to see the updates


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;NiZMqVXVZgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZMqVXVZgA[/video]







topped.....View attachment 1234154View attachment 1234152View attachment 1234182View attachment 1234176


supercropped.....View attachment 1234153View attachment 1234157View attachment 1234200View attachment 1234202


natural.....View attachment 1234180View attachment 1234174View attachment 1234201View attachment 1234203






wassup gang! so here is the update for the week. everything is going well. one thing I did notice is that the supercropped and topped plants are growing much more tighter buds than the one left to grow naturally. the natural one has real airy budsites. the pictures tell the story. something to think about when growing lanky airy sativas, hmmmm......

well, anyways, the natural one is getting very tall and will definitely need some support. the top of the plant just wants to bend over and snap. hopefully it doesn't snap from now till the next time I visit. lots of heavy wind and rain lately. well, that's it for this week gang! thanks for following and next update will be in about week or so, stick around.....


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 26, 2010)

That's why I Like topping, feels like you get the most out if the plant way. I got two plants topped and three untapped, gonna see which does better. The plants are looking good, whatever happened to that re veg SK? I also owe you some beans.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey SICC! The SK re-veg got neglected so it ended up dying, that and the grinspoon clone that was to be used for a mother. But it's all good. and no worries on the beans thanks for taking a look.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Doc, you can def notice the difference in the natural one. The calyxes look big, but very spread out like you said. Supercropped girl is still coming on strong though!

---


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Howdy DST! yup, good observation. the calyxes are much bigger on the natural one, but very spread out. that plant is gonna need some serious support soon, the branches are growing wild! and the stems aren't very strong either. I gotta figure something out. it needs more than just stakes, it needs a net or something to hold up all the branches.

right now the topped one is my favorite for the moment. but I did "pinch" the branches one the topped on so it's topped and supercropped. double the trouble if.. I didn't pinch it, I'm sure the structure woulda look a little more different for sure. also the branches woulda probably been weaker like the natural one. if you look closely at the natural one, I got a bolo knife holding it up for support, that's the only thing I could find at the time to support it! if I didn't have that knife supporting it, it would be leaning like a bastard right now, lol....thanks for the visit bru


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 27, 2010)

Shit looks awesome all dah way around vato! Mannn that Redman make me wanna wake tha house up!! Used to bang the shit outtah that, the red cassette in my WALKMAN!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks ditty


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 27, 2010)

I said walkman fool!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> I said walkman fool!


lol!! dude, I had one of those back in the day, the waterproof top of the line ones. hahahaha! shit is to bulky now, it's all about the i-pods


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 27, 2010)

I got suckered into all the drama over at skunk school! Cg is fighting with cannatari, speedys members are all migrating over there, its funny bro, go check it..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> I got suckered into all the drama over at skunk school! Cg is fighting with cannatari, speedys members are all migrating over there, its funny bro, go check it..


is the club gone? I went to check today and couldn't get a connection. Imma go check out SS now wasn't CG and cannatari kinda like partners or something? lol . I gotta go check that drama out! hahahahhaha!


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, I think the club is done, he said it was a server problem, but that was two days ago. He's not answering back my emails either


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Yeah, I think the club is done, he said it was a server problem, but that was two days ago. He's not answering back my emails either


I just finished reading CG's thread over at SS.... all I can say is WOW! lol!!! funny shit and a good read! I love to read drama!! hahahahah


----------



## Danielsgb (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been over there for months but I'll look at that.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I've been over there for months but I'll look at that.


Hey daniels! Dude, you're gonna be suprized at some of the "dirt" that was said on that thread, I'm still kinda in shock from what I was reading. You should check it out before it gets deleted.


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 27, 2010)

nice update doc. yeah funny shit on ss. i was shocked too kinda blew me away for asec.
well here is that blue widow i was tellin ya about.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> man that was crazy shit over there. then i come back here and you and chi fukin around.lol
> well here is that blue widow i wanted you to see doc. nice update btw
> View attachment 1236767View attachment 1236766


hahahahahah! ya man, chi-town really knows how to push my buttons but there is a mutual understanding between me and him that it's all good, even though it gets pretty heated at times, lol!!....... nice looking blue widows you got there jeb! thanks for the show and tell. feel free to drop pics anytime especially beutiful ones like this peace out my friend


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the comparison pics Dr. 
I been thinking about making a sativa run and wasn't sure how they respond. Very helpful.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 27, 2010)

cruzer101 said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics Dr.
> I been thinking about making a sativa run and wasn't sure how they respond. Very helpful.


hey cruzer! thanks for stopping by. appreciate it


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Dr, I clocked the knife, must be the brownish looking thing at the base. I had problems with my tomato plants this year, we planted too many in the pots we used, so they got a bit viney and started to flop over. I literally threw a net over it and just propped the flopping branches into the net, they all stayed up a treat so I think that'll work well.

Well the bad weather got the most of my guerilla outdoor. I got about a 1/2 lb from my 2 outdoor at home...but this is what I got from the guerilla...couple of bowls maybe? hahaha. Just wanted to show a comparison against Jeb's beautiful flower.......


Peace DST


----------



## jeb5304 (Oct 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahahah! ya man, chi-town really knows how to push my buttons but there is a mutual understanding between me and him that it's all good, even though it gets pretty heated at times, lol!!....... nice looking blue widows you got there jeb! thanks for the show and tell. feel free to drop pics anytime especially beutiful ones like this peace out my friend


 there we go


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Dr, I clocked the knife, must be the brownish looking thing at the base. I had problems with my tomato plants this year, we planted too many in the pots we used, so they got a bit viney and started to flop over. I literally threw a net over it and just propped the flopping branches into the net, they all stayed up a treat so I think that'll work well.
> 
> Well the bad weather got the most of my guerilla outdoor. I got about a 1/2 lb from my 2 outdoor at home...but this is what I got from the guerilla...couple of bowls maybe? hahaha. Just wanted to show a comparison against Jeb's beautiful flower.......
> 
> ...


hey DST. thanks for the tip. ya man, that one just wants to lay on the ground and pretend it's a vine or something,  plus there is rains and strong gusts of wind here in the islands lately. I'll tell you man, I didn't have any fun hiking out to the grow site that day, that's for sure. so muddy man, it was a pain in the arse!! 


I read in your journal about the woes encountered in your guerilla grow, sorry dude, that's still a pretty flower though, couple of bowls for sure, hahaha

so you got half pound off of those 2 big plants you had? that's awesome man. so an average of 4 oz. a plant, if I read correct, am I right?


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

you read correct mate, it was, or is just under 8 for the two. The big girl came out with around 6 and Oscar the garbage bag is around 2 (but a much nicer smoke/stone...alles) Anyway, got a shit load of trim as you can imagine, and I got about 2 oz of bud rot that I have frozen, will wisk that up in a blender then gummy it probably and bubble hash the trim.....running low on me hashish so that will be a welcome addition. I just bought regular tomato nets and I am using them on my cheese scrog as well...the net was a couple of euros and I could probably cover my whole neighbourhood with it....still trying to get my head round how to cut it down to a proper size as it comes in a rope like form, lol.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DST. thanks for the tip. ya man, that one just wants to lay on the ground and pretend it's a vine or something,  plus there is rains and strong gusts of wind here in the islands lately. I'll tell you man, I didn't have any fun hiking out to the grow site that day, that's for sure. so muddy man, it was a pain in the arse!!
> 
> 
> I read in your journal about the woes encountered in your guerilla grow, sorry dude, that's still a pretty flower though, couple of bowls for sure, hahaha
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2010)

I was browsing thru your journal looking for the big outdoor girl you had and I started to realize,.... damn! your journal sure moves fast! lol! I had to go back quite a few pages to find that outdoor beauty. awesome that you got 6 oz. off of that plant, she was big and beautiful.


and your plant yielding 6oz. confirmed a suspicion I had on my mind on another matter, totally unrelated. thanks DST!! you really don't know how much this info helps me.  I got the most biggest smile on my face that you wouldn't believe. you don't even know man, you made my night DST, you da man!!! thanks a million!!



 on another note,........ What's up now??? hoot hoot!!!!!


suspicion confirmed!!! FACT! lol


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool, well glad to have made yer night bru......hoping it is in the cause of proving someone wrong, haha.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was browsing thru your journal looking for the big outdoor girl you had and I started to realize,.... damn! your journal sure moves fast! lol! I had to go back quite a few pages to find that outdoor beauty. awesome that you got 6 oz. off of that plant, she was big and beautiful.
> 
> 
> and your plant yielding 6oz. confirmed a suspicion I had on my mind on another matter, totally unrelated. thanks DST!! you really don't know how much this info helps me.  I got the most biggest smile on my face that you wouldn't believe. you don't even know man, you made my night DST, you da man!!! thanks a million!!
> ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Cool, well glad to have made yer night bru......hoping it is in the cause of proving someone wrong, haha.


 you hit the nail on the head DST. I just woke up and I still got that big smile on my face from lastnight. I think it's a perma-smile thanks DST!




.......on a side note,... What's up now??


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 2, 2010)

hey doc just stoppin in brah. hit this  
dont for get to vote bud of month man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> hey doc just stoppin in brah. hit this
> dont for get to vote bud of month man.


haha! thanks! .... and I'll go vote for bud of the month right now. see ya there Jeb!


updates either later today or tomorrow. be on the lookout........


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 2, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> haha! thanks! .... and I'll go vote for bud of the month right now. see ya there Jeb!
> 
> 
> updates either later today or tomorrow. be on the lookout........


I'm always on the look out for this strains pics.
Daniels


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2010)

Someone mention pics of the beautiful Island outdoors. Hey Dr, I would love to see some more pics of the type of vegetation, flowers, etc you have in your area (and not necessarily your grow area, just generally)...if you can be arsed, lol.

Peace bro, maybe catch the update in my morning.

DST


----------



## pinkjackyle (Nov 4, 2010)

looken good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 4, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I'm always on the look out for this strains pics.
> Daniels





pinkjackyle said:


> looken good





DST said:


> Someone mention pics of the beautiful Island outdoors. Hey Dr, I would love to see some more pics of the type of vegetation, flowers, etc you have in your area (and not necessarily your grow area, just generally)...if you can be arsed, lol.
> 
> Peace bro, maybe catch the update in my morning.
> 
> DST


thanks for stopping by guys. I took some pics on tuesday and have yet to post them up. I've been kinda busy and away from my computer. when I get a chance, I'll get them pictures up. sorry for the wait gang. 

hey DST, I'll get more island pictures up. haven't done that in awhile! hahaha. next time I'm out and about I'll get a few choice shots 

I'll get those grinspoon pics up tonight hawai'i time, gaurantee. thanks for sticking around y'all.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;D8A4MS3FkX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8A4MS3FkX4&feature=related[/video]







hey gang. here are the pics I took the other day. they are doing well. smell of this strain is very strong. when they were vegging you could smell them. but now that they are flowering, the smell is very strong. smells kinda like rotten fruit with a hint of underarm bodyodor, lol! well, that's what it smells like to me anyway.

the natural one is really airy and the calyxes are very spread out. looks kinda weird and it also looks like it's gonna be a pain in the ass to trim. the other ones are growing buds that are much tighter. not too sure that I like the growth on the natural one. it's a beast though. but looks like nothing I've seen before. 

oh well, on to the pictures.....







topped and pinched
View attachment 1251368View attachment 1251365View attachment 1251366View attachment 1251367


natural
View attachment 1251380View attachment 1251373View attachment 1251384View attachment 1251377View attachment 1251385View attachment 1251371


supercropped
View attachment 1251390View attachment 1251387View attachment 1251388View attachment 1251389View attachment 1251391


for some reason, a few pictures showed up as seperate attachments and not inline.. oh well......that's the update for this week. see y'all on the next one. peace


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Like you say Dr, the natural one is the weirdest looker I have seen for a while (and I mean looker, not hooker!!) So yeh, trimming look slike it's gonna be a pain. Are these not quite long flowerers? I am sure they will be ridiculously fat when they are finished. My Headbands have that ripe underarm smell to them...om a MJ plant I can handle it though!!!

Thanks for the update Dr. Have a good weekend mate, regards to kkday as always.

DST


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 5, 2010)

Very Nice. That'll be fun to trim.
Daniels


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice and weird. If you crossed that with a web/ducksfoot??????????


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 5, 2010)

Lookin good Doc


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Like you say Dr, the natural one is the weirdest looker I have seen for a while (and I mean looker, not hooker!!) So yeh, trimming look slike it's gonna be a pain. Are these not quite long flowerers? I am sure they will be ridiculously fat when they are finished. My Headbands have that ripe underarm smell to them...om a MJ plant I can handle it though!!!
> 
> Thanks for the update Dr. Have a good weekend mate, regards to kkday as always.
> 
> DST


hey DST. yup, they are long flowerers. I don't care for the smell of underarm b.o. either but on a maryjane plant, it's all good!! hahahahah I'll send the regards to kkday, and have a good weekend yourself



Danielsgb said:


> Very Nice. That'll be fun to trim.
> Daniels


ya, it's gonna be something trying to trim it. wonder what it's gonna look like when it is done. thanks for the visit


SurfdOut said:


> Nice and weird. If you crossed that with a web/ducksfoot??????????


that would be a crazy cross, huh? lol! watching the HIC pro on digital250 right now. I'm sure if your not surfing
right now, you're probably watching it too. I am rooting for clay marzo and jason shibata.
[QUOTE="SICC";4867129]Lookin good Doc 





[/QUOTE]
thanks SICC!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey Dr greenhorn! Just popping by, all looking rather good i must say 

Happy sailing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 5, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Hey Dr greenhorn! Just popping by, all looking rather good i must say
> 
> Happy sailing.


hey dude! haven't seen you in awhile. thanks for the kind words and for stopping by.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2010)

I flt here, i flit there, busy with many thoughts of late. I do my best to keep up with folk though


----------



## 808toker (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeaaaah buddy i see the grinspoon coming through on the natural one. how far in are they? looks like it will be quite an interesting grow!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2010)

808toker said:


> Yeaaaah buddy i see the grinspoon coming through on the natural one. how far in are they? looks like it will be quite an interesting grow!


hey buddy, where you been hiding? haven't seen you in awhile.

the natural one is turning out like the grinspoon in the picture ads. and I would say they have been flowering for a month and a half right now? not too sure. but a month and a half sounds about right.


----------



## 808toker (Nov 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey buddy, where you been hiding? haven't seen you in awhile.
> 
> the natural one is turning out like the grinspoon in the picture ads. and I would say they have been flowering for a month and a half right now? not too sure. but a month and a half sounds about right.


Ive been hiding in the water! LOL surfs been great lately i think its andy blessing the water haha...A month and a half!? damn they are long flower-ers coming in nice and slow.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2010)

surf has been good this past week! god bless andy, still can't believe he is not with us anymore....


I think the flowering time for these plants are 100 days!!  hahahha! a month and a half more to go!!


----------



## 808toker (Nov 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> surf has been good this past week! god bless andy, still can't believe he is not with us anymore....
> 
> 
> I think the flowering time for these plants are 100 days!!  hahahha! a month and a half more to go!!


i think it said 105 days! how long did they veg for? looks like there pretty big for short season


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 11, 2010)

808toker said:


> i think it said 105 days! how long did they veg for? looks like there pretty big for short season


wassup bu! well, I took a look at my notes... *yes, I keep notes* ... and I started the beans july the 6th. they went into the mountains on sept. the 6th. they started flowering 2 weeks after that. so that's where we are at right now.... and speaking of "the now", I got some updates.... 


I'm not gonna sort the pictures out this time gang cause it takes forever to load, copy and paste, but this time I'll just sort them in any order and I'm sure y'all will be able to figure out which is which by now.

if y'all have any questions, don't be afraid to ask.......... peace!!!


----------



## 808toker (Nov 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wassup bu! well, I took a look at my notes... *yes, I keep notes* ... and I started the beans july the 6th. they went into the mountains on sept. the 6th. they started flowering 2 weeks after that. so that's where we are at right now.... and speaking of "the now", I got some updates....
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna sort the pictures out this time gang cause it takes forever to load, copy and paste, but this time I'll just sort them in any order and I'm sure y'all will be able to figure out which is which by now.
> ...


LOL see what too much good pakalolo does? gettin laaaazy haha nah but they are looking great there getting more of that grinspoon look that the one on the site has. the only thing that looked off was the one that looked like a limp-dick? the 8th one i think the top and branches look reaaally droopy


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 11, 2010)

damn man looks great...i haveno clue y it took me this long to come check out ur grow but im here! +rep my fellow islander!

edit: nvm cant rep for another 24hrs lol


----------



## Danielsgb (Nov 11, 2010)

19 and 21 are really cool shots. They look great.
Daniels


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 11, 2010)

808toker said:


> LOL see what too much good pakalolo does? gettin laaaazy haha nah but they are looking great there getting more of that grinspoon look that the one on the site has. the only thing that looked off was the one that looked like a limp-dick? the 8th one i think the top and branches look reaaally droopy



this is the one left to grow naturally. it just wants to grow like this. it's real unruly. it needs support but just haven't gotten around to doing it yet. that's why there is the knife supporting it. this is the one with the really airy buds. I really don't care to much for this one. looks like a PITA to trim.


rastadred22 said:


> damn man looks great...i haveno clue y it took me this long to come check out ur grow but im here! +rep my fellow islander!
> 
> edit: nvm cant rep for another 24hrs lol


haile I sallassie I!! wassup my dread. thanks for taking a look! +rep back at ya!



Danielsgb said:


> 19 and 21 are really cool shots. They look great.
> Daniels





thanks for stopping by daniels. I like these pictures too. they are from the supercropped one.





forgot to give an written update on the last post, so here goes....

the grinspoons are doing okay but they been takin' alot of cracks lately from all the wind, rain and humidity, *mostly the rain and humidity* up at the grow site. they been getting overwatered and just been staying damp in general at all times, not to good. you can tell from some of the pics that there is a few minor problems going on. this strain seems finicky and they need much more tender loving care than I've been giving them. not much I can do about that though, it is what it is. 

pretty soon kkday and I are gearing up for a good sized grow, we are just putting the pieces of the puzzle together and sorting everything out. when that takes off, I''ll give y'all an inside scoop of "what's up". anyways, that's the update for this week. stay tuned for the next one and in the meantime, stay hungry, enjoy life, and keep that eternal flame burning,, always........... peace out..

[video=youtube;XwajTekSAcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwajTekSAcM[/video]


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 11, 2010)

yes boss haile selassi I JAH! 

havent seen that dr g grown be4...uve tried it yet? srry if u posted dat already but 526 pages is pretty crazy lol! im curious to the high n taste...and im glad urs came out way more full/dense than the pics ive seen


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 11, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> yes boss haile selassi I JAH!
> 
> havent seen that dr g grown be4...uve tried it yet? srry if u posted dat already but 526 pages is pretty crazy lol! im curious to the high n taste...and im glad urs came out way more full/dense than the pics ive seen


hahaha! nope, never tried it yet. the denseness on those buds was due to "pinching" them. I'm glad they are dense too. the buds reek an awful lot in a good way and are sticky icky sticky!! I am looking forward to smoke it. when I do, I'll be sure to give a smoke report. I don't think I'm gonna grow this strain again though, it was just a interesting strain and I wanted to give it a shot..


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 11, 2010)

nice! i felt the same way like damn i wanna try grow that! but it just didnt seem up my alley...how much longer u think they got? hope they put u on ur ass lol!! i will def. b here for that report!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 11, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> nice! i felt the same way like damn i wanna try grow that! but it just didnt seem up my alley...how much longer u think they got? hope they put u on ur ass lol!! i will def. b here for that report!


I'd say they got about 6-8 weeks more, lol!! just in time to celebrate the new years


----------



## 808toker (Nov 11, 2010)

Daaamn i had hope in the natural one....hopefully it will come back!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 11, 2010)

808toker said:


> Daaamn i had hope in the natural one....hopefully it will come back!


I'm sure it will. just needs a bit more TLC. thanks for taking an interest.

and thank you everyone else for following.  



miss you Babs


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 11, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'd say they got about 6-8 weeks more, lol!! just in time to celebrate the new years


nice! i should be harvesting some xmas buds  about another 20days for me i think


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Aye aye, the supercropped girl.....she's the babe for sure!!!

What a wierd growing strain Doc...looks like it is gonna get you real high as a mofo though....def reminds me of the equatorial sativa I smoked recently...sheesh you went mile high club with that staright away...just a shame that the high was shrot lasting. Hope this has some guts to it for yer New Year celebrations!!

Peace, DST



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> this is the one left to grow naturally. it just wants to grow like this. it's real unruly. it needs support but just haven't gotten around to doing it yet. that's why there is the knife supporting it. this is the one with the really airy buds. I really don't care to much for this one. looks like a PITA to trim.
> haile I sallassie I!! wassup my dread. thanks for taking a look! +rep back at ya!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 12, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm sure it will. just needs a bit more TLC. thanks for taking an interest.
> 
> and thank you everyone else for following.
> 
> ...


Morning ...and for all possible onlookers, yeah, I'm flirting with the doc.


[video=youtube;Hphwfq1wLJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hphwfq1wLJs[/video]


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Well, that sucked, lol.*

*.....I tried. *

*Here ya go...blaze on.*


[video=youtube;ooYjf95rATg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooYjf95rATg[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 12, 2010)

Morning Babs


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2010)

Rod Stewart is great, a Scottish singer, and a great footballer to boot (soccer, that is lol) Have a nice weekend Dr.

DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Rod Stewart is great, a Scottish singer, and a great footballer to boot (soccer, that is lol) Have a nice weekend Dr.
> 
> DST


lol! that was funny. haha. 

you have a good weekend yourself DST.


----------



## Babs34 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Morning Babs


That's it? Where's the love?
<sending more good vibes your way>
Oh, and your plants are butt ugly. JK!!!

[video=youtube;EkHTsc9PU2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHTsc9PU2A[/video]


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 13, 2010)

trichy mate!






that looks bomb as fuk. cant wait to fill out sum more.
heard this song i haven't in ages. thought you would like it if you dont already. 
fuk wit chi more thats great shit brah! i bust up when i se yall fukn round.  jeb
[video=youtube;daRC0sQj5fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daRC0sQj5fw[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> That's it? Where's the love?
> <sending more good vibes your way>
> Oh, and your plants are butt ugly. JK!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;EkHTsc9PU2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkHTsc9PU2A[/video]


I LOVE that song Babs!! thank you... one thing you gotta work on though Babs, you gotta stop picking the videos that have the embedding disabled!!!! LOL! it's okay, I still luv ya!

and it's ok if my plants are ugly, main thing I'm still looking good take care of yourself, sweetheart 


jeb5304 said:


> trichy mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey jeb! thanks for the picture bump..and that's a fitting song. haven't heard it in ages either.

and chi hasn't been around lately, I kinda miss the guy. I have no one to talk shit too when he's not around, hahahaha! I miss that..

anyways, a big shaka back at you my braddah!


----------



## 808toker (Nov 13, 2010)

Swell coming in tomorrow! cheeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 13, 2010)

808toker said:


> Swell coming in tomorrow! cheeeeeeeeee


yup yup!!!! supposed to be a big one too!!


----------



## 808toker (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup yup!!!! supposed to be a big one too!!


LOL i bet youd hate me in the water! im a sponger!  do you ever hit up north shore? i went there a couple times with my friends. soooo fun!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

808toker said:


> LOL i bet youd hate me in the water! im a sponger!  do you ever hit up north shore? i went there a couple times with my friends. soooo fun!


hahaha! I used to sponge too. still do once in awhile. if I go north, I usually hit lani's or chuns, maybe jocko's... or mokuleiea side. depends on the size. but I live closer to the westside so west spots good too


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2010)

Sponge?? Please enlighten a dumbass Northern hemisphere droogy on what that means...when we sponge, i.e. "to sponge off someone else", is to basically let them pay for the tab, or the other person does all the graft in otherwords...same thing may be but with waves...? mmmmmnnn, think I need another bowl, haha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Sponge?? Please enlighten a dumbass Northern hemisphere droogy on what that means...when we sponge, i.e. "to sponge off someone else", is to basically let them pay for the tab, or the other person does all the graft in otherwords...same thing may be but with waves...? mmmmmnnn, think I need another bowl, haha.


"sponge" means to use a bodyboard/boogieboard


----------



## 808toker (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahaha! I used to sponge too. still do once in awhile. if I go north, I usually hit lani's or chuns, maybe jocko's... or mokuleiea side. depends on the size. but I live closer to the westside so west spots good too


righht on!...your so lucky you get oahu waves! big island gets like 1/2 the size of whatever swell comes in. and DST its a bodyboard. And yes you do need another bowl


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

808toker said:


> righht on!...your so lucky you get oahu waves! big island gets like 1/2 the size of whatever swell comes in. and DST its a bodyboard. And yes you do need another bowl


I was even luckier when I was livin' in kauai


----------



## 808toker (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was even luckier when I was livin' in kauai


Ohhhh i bet...kauai catchs double the swell size! lol. you born and raised there? i bet you know the good hidden spots ahh


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

808toker said:


> Ohhhh i bet...kauai catchs double the swell size! lol. you born and raised there? i bet you know the good hidden spots ahh


actually born and raised in aiea, oahu. 

lived on maui, big island *waikaloa side*, and kauai. kauai was the last outer island I lived at.there's a lot of good spots there and not as big a crowd as oahu. and killer waves!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 14, 2010)

too bad we dont get huge swells here...the reefs that surround us break the swells down be4 they hit the shore...ay DR g how bout that fight BJ got next week? think i might order that one gotta see loyota fight rampage!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> too bad we dont get huge swells here...the reefs that surround us break the swells down be4 they hit the shore...ay DR g how bout that fight BJ got next week? think i might order that one gotta see loyota fight rampage!


ya man! gonna order that one for sure. BJ Penn all da way!!! should be a good fight. lyoto/rampage should be a good one too.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> too bad we dont get huge swells here...the reefs that surround us break the swells down be4 they hit the shore...ay DR g how bout that fight BJ got next week? think i might order that one gotta see loyota fight rampage!


i think penn is gonna handle matt hughs..... matt hughs is a grizzley ass wrestler, but he has pillow hands... kinda like cain [email protected] lol.... anyway bj has heavy hands, and they will or should be even heavier at 170 pounds.. saw an interview with penn a few days ago and he was like at 165 pounds and said he never felt stronger, or faster...


the better fight is gonna be watching junior dos santos knock cains head off!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ya man! gonna order that one for sure. BJ Penn all da way!!! should be a good fight. lyoto/rampage should be a good one too.


machida is gonna make rampage look slow, stupid, and predictable..... but at the same time if jackson lands one on machidas no chin having ass its over..... i think machida wins by u.d. or split atleast..... possible submission but jackson is strong has hell so well see


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 14, 2010)

hell yea! the whole event card is packed wit good fighters!...watch that borin ass nate marquadrt fight last night...IMO that whole event was booooorrriiinnn! lol.. cant wait for that though gonna be some typa interesting!...gotta love BJ! and rampage and lyota are my 2 favs in lightheavy was pretty disappointed to watch lyota lose his belt to shogun...and after all that shit talk on the ultimate fighter wit rashaad and rampage..man i think rampage won the war on words but rashaad fought like a bitch that fight! i wanted to see some banging! but he ran around and kicked him and jabbed him for a winn...he fought like a little fly that wont go away and wont sit on the window sill to squash! lol not a win in my books...but these fights shouldnt disappoint!


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 14, 2010)

idk about tha lyota rampage fight though man! i think lyota will try to finesse rampage..and get caught...love em both but rampage was serious in training in this fight...somethin that is very rare when talkin about his worth ethic but he went all out and i think is well prepared for this fight


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> machida is gonna make rampage look slow, stupid, and predictable..... but at the same time if jackson lands one on machidas no chin having ass its over..... i think machida wins by u.d. or split atleast..... possible submission but jackson is strong has hell so well see


what's up champ I like rampage but I can see machida winning the fight. 

it's good to see you again, we missed you well, I did anyway


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i think penn is gonna handle matt hughs..... matt hughs is a grizzley ass wrestler, but he has pillow hands... kinda like cain [email protected] lol.... anyway bj has heavy hands, and they will or should be even heavier at 170 pounds.. saw an interview with penn a few days ago and he was like at 165 pounds and said he never felt stronger, or faster...
> 
> 
> the better fight is gonna be watching junior dos santos knock cains head off!!!!!


 LMMFAO!!

Cain baby, ...it's all Cain!!! ahahahahhahaha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what's up champ I like rampage but I can see machida winning the fight.
> 
> it's good to see you again, we missed you well, I did anyway


 
i missed you to my polynesian friend!!!! how is the tropical sk saga going? tell kkday i send my regaurds...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> LMMFAO!!
> 
> Cain baby, ...it's all Cain!!! ahahahahhahaha


man if cain had one hit k.o. power and a iron jaw he would be unstopable...... but he doesnt and he is not!!! hahahahahahahaha


cigano the one man war wagon!!!!! knock out via sprawl and brawl tactics.... big left hook, or mean right uppercutt.. jds will find his jaw we both know it.... its like cain goes out theretakes you down and whoops you... everyone knows that noone can stop that... and jds comes out banging them hammers and knocking fools out.. everyone knows that noone can stop him.... its gonna be a good fight... this is gonna be ciganos best victory to date!!!! BLACKHOUSE BABY!!!!! BLACKHOUSE!!!!!! ALL THAT WRESTLING WITH DIV.1 WRESTLING CHAMP MARK MUNOZ IS GONNA PAY OFF WATCH


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i missed you to my polynesian friend!!!! how is the tropical sk saga going? tell kkday i send my regaurds...


ohhh man, I really hate to tell you this. but to make a long story short, kkday is renovating a house that he's gonna move into. being that he is putting all his time into that, he didn't have time to invest in his indoor grow. so the sourkush mother that did make it through the re-veg, and other mother strains, have died off.. 

it is a beautiful strain though, ......ummm, got any more?? LOL!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ohhh man, I really hate to tell you this. but to make a long story short, kkday is renovating a house that he's gonna move into. being that he is putting all his time into that, he didn't have time to invest in his indoor grow. so the sourkush mother that did make it through the re-veg, and other mother strains, have died off..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

sickest boxing in mma period!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ls7ldH9xE8 cain is not ready for this!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

cain is no bitch... you can clearly see the power level isnt the same..... cain has trouble finishing people... aside from the big nog fight wich was clean has fuck and his best to date..... cain wont be able to put jds in the salibury and rain down like 500 punches.. he will get get swept or subbed..... and its gonna be ugly for cain on the feet v.s. cigano... but here you go... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9R93LoqnEA


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> peep this doe...... next champ!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpE6zkNAUks cain cant handle all that doggie!!!!





theexpress said:


> sickest boxing in mma period!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ls7ldH9xE8 cain is not ready for this!!!


 hahahahaha! should be a good fight. I wouldn't have a problem with dos santos winning. he's legit. but I believe when cains "pillowhands" touch dos santos chin, it's nighty-nite dos santos.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

lol this one is the dankest.... to the rocky song!!! lolol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqmCpjhSXJo


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahaha! should be a good fight. I wouldn't have a problem with dos santos winning. he's legit. but I believe when cains "pillowhands" touch dos santos chin, it's nighty-nite dos santos.


lol cain gets rocked easy bro..... jds takes them like a g..... nelson landed some 265 pound bombs and jds didnt even blink... you only think cain hits hard has hell cuzz sports science didnt test ciganos power yet.......... cain is a sick ass wrestler though........


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hahahahaha! should be a good fight. I wouldn't have a problem with dos santos winning. he's legit. but I believe when cains "pillowhands" touch dos santos chin, it's nighty-nite dos santos.


i have to agree wit dat! but will def b a fight to watch


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

cains hands arent has nice has dos santos doggie...... listen to how hard those uppercuts sound at the end of this.... thats why wedrum is missing his head.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9-47QR9Fqg


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> i have to agree wit dat! but will def b a fight to watch


lol you think that cain's boxing is better or he has heavier hands??? your crazy..... cains own trainning camp and him know jds is hands down the best striker there is........ cain is gonna be laying and preying....... he will not opt to stand with dos santos... cuzz he knows dos santos will clean his clock.... his only chance is to take jds down and hold him there and try to throw like 1000 punches to get the decission....... YOU WILL SEE WHEN IT HAPPENDS CAIN HAS NO BIZZNESS STANDING WITH DOS SANTOS..... just like dos santos has no bizzness tryna out wrestle cain.... too bad for cain this aint a wrestling match.... THIS IS A FUCKING FIGHT!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

lol aside from a shell of himself big nog cain hasnt fought any top notch competition......... he has only been in mma 18 months... dos santos has got like 5 plus expreiance and is younger, and stronger, and the harder puncher........ jds has had a very rough roud and fucked up anyone put in front of him! he is 18-0 professional kickboxer.... bahia state submission champ, and bahia state bjj champ... trains bjj with damian miai, big nog, and lil nog.... spars with spider silva, machida ect... his boxing coach is professor dorea the head coach for the braziallian olympic boxing team...been trainning wrestling with mark munoz.... i have never once seen jds rocked or in trouble... cain is gonna get lit up like a cristmas tree... its gonna be ugly... cant wait boy


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol you think that cain's boxing is better or he has heavier hands??? your crazy..... cains own trainning camp and him know jds is hands down the best striker there is........ cain is gonna be laying and preying....... he will not opt to stand with dos santos... cuzz he knows dos santos will clean his clock.... his only chance is to take jds down and hold him there and try to throw like 1000 punches to get the decission....... YOU WILL SEE WHEN IT HAPPENDS CAIN HAS NO BIZZNESS STANDING WITH DOS SANTOS..... just like dos santos has no bizzness tryna out wrestle cain.... too bad for cain this aint a wrestling match.... THIS IS A FUCKING FIGHT!!!!


 
u right but if for some reason cain wants that fight standin up i dont think jds will find his chin as easy as he did to other fighters...ur right theres no question he can bang! but cain is a better boxer than guys he has fought in the past...yes cro-cops stand up is up there with many top fighters but cro cop aint who he used to be and cain would push his face in as well...i think that cain would stand with jds to prove a point but if jds lands a good one the game plan will change and jds would get beat on the ground...jds proved that he can take licks...he did in the big country fight...but not many ppls take down is as good as cains and he wont easily shrug him off wen he goes for a double leg...all i got to say is dont let jds get caught by that duckin left hook! and if jds wants to win that he will need to use a jab to keep cain away!...but i def. dont see this one bein a slug fest...jds would love that but cain is a smart fighter and i do think he can stand with jds...untill he gets caught wit a few..


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> u right but if for some reason cain wants that fight standin up i dont think jds will find his chin as easy as he did to other fighters...ur right theres no question he can bang! but cain is a better boxer than guys he has fought in the past...yes cro-cops stand up is up there with many top fighters but cro cop aint who he used to be and cain would push his face in as well...i think that cain would stand with jds to prove a point but if jds lands a good one the game plan will change and jds would get beat on the ground...jds proved that he can take licks...he did in the big country fight...but not many ppls take down is as good as cains and he wont easily shrug him off wen he goes for a double leg...all i got to say is dont let jds get caught by that duckin left hook! and if jds wants to win that he will need to use a jab to keep cain away!...but i def. dont see this one bein a slug fest...jds would love that but cain is a smart fighter and i do think he can stand with jds...untill he gets caught wit a few..


lol jds has the left hook to be cautious about.... mark my words rasta mon!!!! cain will avoid boxing with jds at all costs.. and jds will take cains punches weathure its on the ground or on the feet... jds will ko him in the first


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

trust me rastadredd22, when you argue/debate with chitown, you just can't win! lol! 

it's gonna be sweet when Cain wins. and when he does express, I'll make sure you don't forget it! hahahahaha

you back up dos santos so fiercely, if I didn't know you better, I would think you're one of dos santos croonies or somethin'! lol

you're not gonna cry if he loses, are you? ahahahahahaha


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> trust me rastadredd22, when you argue/debate with chitown, you just can't win! lol!
> 
> it's gonna be sweet when Cain wins. and when he does express, I'll make sure you don't forget it! hahahahaha
> 
> ...


lol damn right ya cant win......... its profacy for jds to win.. he is the chosen one... the force is strong with that one....
if jds looses i might as well hang myself.. lolololol..... i think jds will win for sure.. but this wont be the last time these two meet... there the 2 best in there divison

CAIN WILL NOT COME OUT THERE AND DESTROY JDS LIKE HE DID TO NOG AND LAME ASS LESNAR.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> .. but this wont be the last time these two meet... there the 2 best in there divison


something we can both agree on


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> something we can both agree on


 
ay men brother!!!


----------



## 808toker (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> actually born and raised in aiea, oahu.
> 
> lived on maui, big island *waikaloa side*, and kauai. kauai was the last outer island I lived at.there's a lot of good spots there and not as big a crowd as oahu. and killer waves!!


Ho nahh all over the place...right on waikaloa is cool...but down south kona is the best! haha kauai has killer sand breaks too! cheee


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2010)

808toker said:


> kauai has killer sand breaks too! cheee


yup yup!! I used to live right above kealia's. awesome beach break.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 15, 2010)

Looking tasty


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for taking a peek phyzix, appreciate the kind wordz


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

u watchin? i kno u gotta b supportin ur fellow islander


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> u watchin? i kno u gotta b supportin ur fellow islander


yup yup!! I was watching..... BJ Penn destroyed hughes!! was the best fight of the night, even though it was the shortest fight of the night. 


I have some picture updates I took earlier this week. never got around to posting them though. I'll try to get em up sometime tonight.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

yea def was a good1! nice man get them pics up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

okay gang. I'm gonna do it a little different this time and give each plant it's own post. it's easier to get the pictures in the right spot this way. that inline option for downloading pictures is just not happening. it don't come out in the order you load them. anyways, enought on that rant, and on to the updates......


first up is what I call the "ugly duckling", the grinspoon that was left to grow naturally. this plant looks like total garbage and the branches on this one are really weak. the main branch has allready broke in half. I left it alone. I got a picture of the snap. we shall see this coming week if it heals or not. at this point I don't really care about this one though. this one is more trouble than what it's worth. I gotta say though it is one sticky strain with a nice strong odor.... still looks like garbage though. this plant is almost not even worth the post, but I'm still gonna post em anyways, cause that's just how I do. so, here are the pictures of the "ugly duckling"......


edit~forgot to mention earlier but the whiteflys are raiding this plant bigtime.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll get the rest of the pictures up tomorrow. there is still the topped one and supercropped one to "show and tell". I gotta go to bed. I know when I get tired when I keep misspelling words. I usually doublecheck my spelling before I hit reply and I am noticing alot of errors when I go back to proofread. night gang


----------



## DST (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Dr, I'm sure the snap will mend, might actually make the plant pack some weight into its anorexic buds....it'll make some great hash as well bru!!! Looking forward to seeing my favourite gal in the next pic update

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

hey DST. speaking of your favorite gal, here is the pictures of the "supercropped" or as we say in HI, the "pinched" grinspoon.this one is looking good and the bud structure is pretty cool. it has much tighter buds than the natural one and the branches are much thicker. the calyxes seem to run away at the top of the bud which gives it a unique apperance. I like this one much better than the natural one. it's too bad I ran this strain during our "short season". if I ran this one during our "long season", I'm sure it woulda been a beast in size. but anyways, on to the pics........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey DST. speaking of your favorite gal, here is the pictures of the "supercropped" or as we say in HI, the "pinched" grinspoon.this one is looking good and the bud structure is pretty cool. it has much tighter buds than the natural one and the branches are much thicker. the calyxes seem to run away at the top of the bud which gives it a unique apperance. I like this one much better than the natural one. it's too bad I ran this strain during our "short season". if I ran this one during our "long season", I'm sure it woulda been a beast in size. but anyways, on to the pics........


 
growing thai weed huh????? that shit is open structure buds, foxtailing, and skinkky ass leaves.....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> growing thai weed huh????? that shit is open structure buds, foxtailing, and skinkky ass leaves.....


close enough, it's not thai weed but it's a straight up sativa. skimpy ass buds for sure but it sure is sticky.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> close enough, it's not thai weed but it's a straight up sativa. skimpy ass buds for sure but it sure is sticky.


im not claiming its all thai, but i see alot of south east asian used in the breeding..what strain is that so i can look into it


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im not claiming its all thai, but i see alot of south east asian used in the breeding..what strain is that so i can look into it


read the damn thread!!  I've mentioned it countless times, even in the post you just qouted.. it's called dr. grinspoon by barneys farm.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

ok. last but not least is my favorite of the 3, the "topped" and "supercropped" grinspoon. or as we say in HI, the "pinched" and "pinched again" grinspoon. the buds look real good on this one and this plant seems to be doing the best outta the 3. thick branches, has the tightest buds, and it looks pretty. 

well, that is the update for this week, a little late but updated nonetheless. I also have started 4 darkstar beans from thseeds that I got from a friend. thanks friend!!  they have allready broken ground and are sprouts right now. I'll post them up as they get bigger. 

also got other strains getting ready to get germed for the next grow. I'll update as they come along. thanks for viewing, see ya'll on the next update......... peace out!!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> read the damn thread!!  I've mentioned it countless times, even in the post you just qouted.. it's called dr. grinspoon by barneys farm.


lol calm down thats some dank ass hemp relax... haha


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol calm down thats some dank ass hemp relax... haha


lol! I am relaxed. and hemp would look like that outdoor plant that you grew.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> lol! I am relaxed. and hemp would look like that outdoor plant that you grew.


you know i grow them good drugs..... lol .... there is thai in that doggie...... a good amount of it..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you know i grow them good drugs..... lol .... there is thai in that doggie...... a good amount of it..


and that is why I said close enough...... why do you always try to tell me things I allready know. if it was thai, it would be called thai. but it is called grinspoon, doggie.

preach to the newbs, you newbie


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and that is why I said close enough...... why do you always try to tell me things I allready know. if it was thai, it would be called thai. but it is called grinspoon, doggie.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhahahahahaha well you certainly showed my ass..... ima go stand in the corner and think about what i did.... all the while smoking hash oil!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

theexpress said:


> Dr. Greenhorn said:
> 
> 
> > and that is why I said close enough...... why do you always try to tell me things I allready know. if it was thai, it would be called thai. but it is called grinspoon, doggie.
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> theexpress said:
> 
> 
> > [video=youtube;3FtNm9CgA6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FtNm9CgA6U&feature=related[/video]
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 21, 2010)

Cant wait to see the finish product, the buds looks crazy as hell


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks SICC


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 21, 2010)

yea man they def. do!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks rastadred22

nice 'locks by the way


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

I could be changing my allegiances....."Pinchey'd' pinched" looks like the one for DST....sorry Supercropped, but your ass is dumped, I got me a new favourite!! 

Peace bru, have a good week on the Island.

DST


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks man!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;BzvaZ1dzSwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzvaZ1dzSwM&feature=watch_response[/video]


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 22, 2010)

lol i couldnt beleive it ended that fast man i was prepared for a long battle bj was ready for this fight! u could tell how he was comin into the ring


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 23, 2010)

jeb was here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy turkey day!! this is how we do in the 808


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

fuck yeah doc.. that potatoe salad looks likw some kill!!!!!!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 25, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> fuck yeah doc.. that potatoe salad looks likw some kill!!!!!!





Nice Ol Bud said:


> Love it!!!


hahaha! thanks guys!


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2010)

Kinda goes beyond meat and two veg Dr, lol....well if you ever wake up after eating all that and get a chance to check your thread, DST waz ere!!! Hey I got an excitable call from a friend the other day....

"oh we were smoking on this weed last night. Dr Grinspoons...it was awesome!!" 

No smoke report, the guy is a bit of a dosy twat, but he does like to smoke and gave it a big thumbs up!!! 

Peace, DST


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2010)

How thangs going Doc?


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 1, 2010)

Back on yer feet yet homeboy, or are you still layed out? Do you think the plants got enough rain?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 1, 2010)

SICC";4962032]How thangs going Doc?[/QUOTE]
hey SICC. I tweaked my back on thanksgiving so I was laid out and outta commission all week.
[quote="SurfdOut said:


> Back on yer feet yet homeboy, or are you still layed out? Do you think the plants got enough rain?


what's up surfdout. yup, back on my feet again. just been taking it easy this week, good thing never have waves while I was sidelined or I woulda been sick! lol

I'm gonna go check the plants tomorrow and give an update. and I think the plants got enough rain. luckily had some good downpours during the past few nights. so the plants should hopefully be allright. to tell you the truth, the last 4 trips I took to go check on the plants, only twice I had to water. plus with kkdays guerilla grow all wrapped up, only need couple bottlefuls of water. it almost feels like I'm cheating nowadays or something now that the backpack is light.


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 2, 2010)

hey doc glad your backs good mines killin got the heat pad and sum heavy meds as always.
cant wait to see them grins.. so kk's crop chopped nice.ill have to check him out an say high.hope thers pics.
heres a vid brah. one love!
[video=youtube;_cBZmv5lp0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cBZmv5lp0c[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

must have been all the grub weighing heavy on ya Doc, put you out of sorts, haha. Seriously, hope the back is sorted, got years of back pains through my dodgy fekkin knee...oh the joy! Take it easy Island bru.

DST



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey SICC. I tweaked my back on thanksgiving so I was laid out and outta commission all week.
> 
> what's up surfdout. yup, back on my feet again. just been taking it easy this week, good thing never have waves while I was sidelined or I woulda been sick! lol
> 
> I'm gonna go check the plants tomorrow and give an update. and I think the plants got enough rain. luckily had some good downpours during the past few nights. so the plants should hopefully be allright. to tell you the truth, the last 4 trips I took to go check on the plants, only twice I had to water. plus with kkdays guerilla grow all wrapped up, only need couple bottlefuls of water. it almost feels like I'm cheating nowadays or something now that the backpack is light.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Dec 3, 2010)

i reached for the ham ......


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

hehe, nice one....^^^^


pinkjackyle said:


> i reached for the ham ......


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

DST said:


> must have been all the grub weighing heavy on ya Doc, put you out of sorts, haha. Seriously, hope the back is sorted, got years of back pains through my dodgy fekkin knee...oh the joy! Take it easy Island bru.
> 
> DST





pinkjackyle said:


> i reached for the ham ......


thanks for passing by guys. I have my posts per page set at 30 so I'm still looking at that turkeyday feast. man, it looks good!! hahahaha! 



here is the update for this week. I took the pics of my grow a few days ago, but I was too busy enjoying the HI life.... sorry gang  







well, the plants are still fine despite the lack of attention. they didn't die on me and look allright. could be much better though. for some reason, I got a mad whitefly infestation going on with my grow right now. well, I think its called whiteflys. it's the one that look like tiny moths and they chill out on your stems and when you go to reach for them and pinch em they scuttle over to the other side of the stem.they are mostly concentrating on the 'natural' one. I'm not sure why but I'm guessing cause it is the weakest one out of the 3. so I'm kinda using the 'natural' one as a decoy and I got it off to the side so that the whiteflys chill over there rather than by the other 2 plants that are doing better. other than that, not much more to say so on to the pics......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks for passing by guys. I have my posts per page set at 30 so I'm still looking at that turkeyday feast. man, it looks good!! hahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a single indica or indica dom strain.. all i see is foxtails... looking warm there doc.. its cold and smowey here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> not a single indica or indica dom strain.. all i see is foxtails... looking warm there doc.. its cold and smowey here


ya. all I got is 3 grinspoons. lotta pics, but only 3 plants. I also got 4 darkstar seedlings from some beans a friend of mine gave me. I'll get pics of those later. the darkstar is purple kush x mazaar i shariff I believe. 

and yes, very warm, sunny, and cozy. been windy as fuck though lately.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

lol this is your plant with the most indica in it and its still like 75% sativa atleast


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol this is your plant with the most indica in it and its still like 75% sativa atleast


yup! and it only looks liked that cause I pinched the stems. "supercropped" them. they woulda looked like shit if I didn't. I'm glad I did.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup! and it only looks liked that cause I pinched the stems. "supercropped" them. they woulda looked like shit if I didn't. I'm glad I did.


your quit the wise somoan!! lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> your quit the wise somoan!! lol


lol! well, you're quite the wise micronesian yourself, my friend


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks cool doc. but not as cool as my block.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

Ahaha! That's awesome Jeb! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 4, 2010)

no prob brah. just put in new order at tude got the cali connect larry og 10 pack.
shit after i get going recrossing my tahoes, deadheads and larrys ill hook ya up. missed out on the pre 98 bubba bx tho. 
it will be back i hope or i can find sum now that their out there. one love 
oh did ya hear that ganga gun song my last post? my fav bob song


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

That's some killer strains! Sweeet!! And yup, I seen the video you posted. To be honest with you, That's the first time I ever heard that song. Thanks for that.


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 4, 2010)

rewally wow glad i enlighted you brah cuz you did me to more raggae when i smoke. 
it was always there cuz im a music lover of all kinds.
but you got me back into it. thx. o check this


jeb5304 said:


> thats when i play smash lol. hope you find what yer lookin fer pops. sup chi damn was a slow day.
> funny story
> so earlier i was ordering at tude. wanted larry og andpre98 bubba kush bx. 4 of each.plus 2 la con. was checking out with cc info. the bubba sold out b4 i got done fuck! so i add some corleone kush. same thing happens but the larry goes sold out. so im like ok fuk it ill get full pac of bubba bx. same thing happens. lol im tripping wtf. so i get larry, just got it in.
> wow never seen seeds go so fast b4 ever. fuk i wanted sum them bubbas. so if any1 wants to trade 3 larry for 3 bubbas. lemme know ​


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 4, 2010)

did you vote bud of month yet.its a close one.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> did you vote bud of month yet.its a close one.


No I haven't yet, I gotta go check it out. Haven't visited the club in over a week. I better go check in by the way, you talk to GRT lately? How is he doing?


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 4, 2010)

not for bout 10 days he.s doing better working and gettin more stable. also got more clones under the 1000watter.
i was gonna txt but 4got ill do it now


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 5, 2010)

Just seeing your beach shot warmer me up a bit. We have over a foot of Snow here. Thx. Those Grinspoon look great.
Daniels


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Guys- After looking at Jebs pics, I had to put up a little more of what the Dr and the rest of us have to deal with. Plants Deadhead. Hope ya don't mind doc

I'm digging your foxy ladys that shit gonna bend your mind...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> Just seeing your beach shot warmer me up a bit. We have over a foot of Snow here. Thx. Those Grinspoon look great.
> Daniels


thanks for the kind words daniels! 



SurfdOut said:


> Hey Guys- After looking at Jebs pics, I had to put up a little more of what the Dr and the rest of us have to deal with. Plants Deadhead. Hope ya don't mind doc
> 
> I'm digging your foxy ladys that shit gonna bend your mind...


 hey surfdout. glad you stopped by. and I don't mind the pics at all, in fact I welcome them thanks surfdout. those are some lovely shots. beautiful. I also got some hibiscus going in my yard. different color though. let me go snap a picture of it. I'll be back in a minute....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

well, scratch that on the hibiscus. I went to check it and it allready died out. lol.

I did manage to snap a pic of a butterfly getting some sun and sucking some nectar and my best friend checking the scenario..


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool, I got all the native hibiscuses too. The real fragrant whites to the pink to our state yellow...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2010)

Some good snap shots guys, those pics are beautiful 

Nice guard dog Doc lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4993170]Some good snap shots guys, those pics are beautiful 

Nice guard dog Doc lol[/QUOTE]

hahaha! thanks SICC


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Cool, I got all the native hibiscuses too. The real fragrant whites to the pink to our state yellow...


sweet. the one I had was the pink ones. and I envy you brah! I look at your backyard and I get all J.... hahahahaha!

lucky we live HI


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice beagle Dr. G. i use to have one a while back named ryder. cool piks.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> Nice beagle Dr. G. i use to have one a while back named ryder. cool piks.


thanks fuzzy! where that chameleon at bro? you still got it?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 5, 2010)

OH YEA! Hes great! a bit poutty due to low temps in the area, but the 600 watter in the room keeps him toasty. i want to take him out here and have him kick it but its chilly in this garage here in so-cal. not much light out neither over here. 

HERES A PIK OF HIM...


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 5, 2010)

thats what up man i got hibiscus growing everywur! ill take a few pics for u tomorro im sure there still some flowers on em...i love livin in the islands! no snow and sun all year round...still a bit cold but if a tourist came down theyll look at all of us with jackets nd hoodies and scarfs and laugh...its like 60-70 at its coldest


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 5, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> OH YEA! Hes great! a bit poutty due to low temps in the area, but the 600 watter in the room keeps him toasty. i want to take him out here and have him kick it but its chilly in this garage here in so-cal. not much light out neither over here.
> 
> HERES A PIK OF HIM...


awesome fuzzy!! looks so cool!


rastadred22 said:


> thats what up man i got hibiscus growing everywur! ill take a few pics for u tomorro im sure there still some flowers on em...i love livin in the islands! no snow and sun all year round...still a bit cold but if a tourist came down theyll look at all of us with jackets nd hoodies and scarfs and laugh...its like 60-70 at its coldest


ya my man, take some pics and post em up! yup brethren, island life rulez! sounds like the weather there is exactly like here in HI. you in the bahamas right?


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome fuzzy!! looks so cool!
> 
> ya my man, take some pics and post em up! yup brethren, island life rulez! sounds like the weather there is exactly like here in HI. you in the bahamas right?


no im in bermuda n yea if i remember ill take a few pics


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2010)

bermuda, bahama, I knew it was one of those reminds me of this song back in the day, lol
[video=youtube;zMb_qTxGqgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMb_qTxGqgs[/video]


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

Island life looks the bomb to me!!! Except if your island is the UK, hahaha. -16 in Amsterdam last week, getting a bit warmer now though!! Love the pic of your Dog Dr G, cool looking little fella!!!

DST


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 6, 2010)

lol they shoulda said bda first in that song! bdA #! lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 6, 2010)

there ya go was taken today...hope u dnt mind the size


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 6, 2010)

DST said:


> Island life looks the bomb to me!!! Except if your island is the UK, hahaha. -16 in Amsterdam last week, getting a bit warmer now though!! Love the pic of your Dog Dr G, cool looking little fella!!!
> 
> DST


 -16? damn that's hella cold!! 



rastadred22 said:


> lol they shoulda said bda first in that song! bdA #! lol


lol


rastadred22 said:


> View attachment 1310053View attachment 1310052View attachment 1310051View attachment 1310050View attachment 1310049
> 
> there ya go was taken today...hope u dnt mind the size


don't mind the size at all. looks just like hawai'i! banana patch and all, sweet! reminds me of life when I was livin' on kauai. looks like you have your own nursery going on.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 6, 2010)

not qutie a nusary as the bushes are natural and we keep a natural banana patch...they are always growing and dying and growing and dying...only every couple of years we clean it out and replant the bananas but they are never ending and always give us the sweetest bananas all year round


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Awesome garden rastadred!!!

I also have a banana tree.....never seen a banana on it though (don't think it produces fruit), hahaha! I guess -16 ain't the best enviro for nanners!!! Extremely jealous! And Dr G, you are hitting us with the tune lately. Love the Beach Boys!!!

Take it easy peeeps,

DST


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Awesome garden rastadred!!!
> 
> I also have a banana tree.....never seen a banana on it though (don't think it produces fruit), hahaha! I guess -16 ain't the best enviro for nanners!!! Extremely jealous! And Dr G, you are hitting us with the tune lately. Love the Beach Boys!!!
> 
> ...


thanks man yea dat was the only 1 wit fruit right now nut theres like 15 banana trees out there in the patch


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2010)

am i high has fuck or does that lizard kinda look like jay-z? i gotta leave that oil alone huh


----------



## pinkjackyle (Dec 8, 2010)

those island photos r dreamy , i can smell the ocean thru them


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 11, 2010)

ay u watching ufc 124 tonight dr g? anyone else watchin?


----------



## spl1 (Dec 14, 2010)

so how are the beans doing for you?


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 17, 2010)

hey doc can you seem my caddy? mn sux. did you see vikes dome fall in lol.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

DAMN jeb!!! good luck with that bro...fuck all that snow shit dood, i aint down to be a pop-sycle in the snow.


----------



## spl1 (Dec 18, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> hey doc can you seem my caddy? mn sux. did you see vikes dome fall in lol.View attachment 1329883


Reminds me of Wyoming when I was teaching there


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 18, 2010)

same as michigan. wut it do doc? kaint holla at me?


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 18, 2010)

yo doc wats good? hopes all is well aint heared from u in a minute


----------



## phyzix (Dec 18, 2010)

Anything going on?


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 18, 2010)

Montana is wondering too. Brrr


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Been a miunte Dr G, hope all is good on the Island. Waves must be too nice at the moment. Hope the Grinspoon is fattening up.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2010)

hey gang! sorry for the lack of updates but I don't think there will be any updates from here on out. I scored a job 2 weeks ago and been working 10-12 hour days 7 days a week. this is pretty much my schedule for the next few months so I have no time to check on my grow. I really have no time to do anything really. just go to work, eat, sleep, and shit! new day, same routine. no time for play. oh well, that's how it goes sometimes. gotta take the work while it's there. especially during this time of year. I'll try and get some pictures up of some of the work I do when I get a chance. anyways, thanks for all the support this past 2 years gang. I really appreciate it. when this job is over, I'll get back to growing and bump this thread back up again. in the meantime, keep the thread warm for me and feel free to post when you feel the urge. peace out gang and happy holidays to all. ................... One Love....


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 19, 2010)

i miss texas. it was 80 this time of year lol


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey gang! sorry for the lack of updates but I don't think there will be any updates from here on out. I scored a job 2 weeks ago and been working 10-12 hour days 7 days a week. this is pretty much my schedule for the next few months so I have no time to check on my grow. I really have no time to do anything really. just go to work, eat, sleep, and shit! new day, same routine. no time for play. oh well, that's how it goes sometimes. gotta take the work while it's there. especially during this time of year. I'll try and get some pictures up of some of the work I do when I get a chance. anyways, thanks for all the support this past 2 years gang. I really appreciate it. when this job is over, I'll get back to growing and bump this thread back up again. in the meantime, keep the thread warm for me and feel free to post when you feel the urge. peace out gang and happy holidays to all. ................... One Love....


Good luck and I hope you have enough meds to get you through.


----------



## SurfdOut (Dec 19, 2010)

Damn dude, what kine job you got? You building the rail by yourself? Hopefully that work bullshit will be over before long season!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2010)

wannaquickee said:


> i miss texas. it was 80 this time of year lol


never been to texas but this time of year it's around 80 degrees too in my neck of the woods 


phyzix said:


> Good luck and I hope you have enough meds to get you through.


thanks phyzix. I'm kinda bummed that I had too abandon my grow, especially since I wanted to sample the grinspoon and see what the high is all about. and it was so close to harvest time too I just have no time and energy too keep up with it. it's dark when I head out to work, and it's dark when I am done with work. I don't even have any spare time to do the things I love, like women and surfing for realz though! lol. but the flame is still burning stronger than ever inside of me so I'll come back more eager to grow and hungrier than ever. I'll be keeping an eye on your grow, and other journals that I follow, in the meantime though. and yep! I got meds to last me for awhile so I'm all good there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2010)

SurfdOut said:


> Damn dude, what kine job you got? You building the rail by yourself? Hopefully that work bullshit will be over before long season!


hahaha I feel like hitting a couple rails sometimes cause at the end of the day, I'm all burnt out! lol! 

doing the construction thing. but not hourly though, it's all piece work. get paid for what I do so that's the reason for the long hours. no finish, no get paid! lol making good money though. my kids is gonna love daddy this christmas hahahaha


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 20, 2010)

I was stoked for the Grinspoon smoke report. Oh, well. Try to keep enough time chill. That schedule sounds rough.
Daniels


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 20, 2010)

Danielsgb said:


> I was stoked for the Grinspoon smoke report. Oh, well. Try to keep enough time chill. That schedule sounds rough.
> Daniels


ya man. I feel bad that I didn't get to pull it thru on this grow. it could very well still be thriving for all I know, it's been raining alot here in hawai'i so maybe they didn't need me too survive. if I'm off on christmas, I'll go hike up to the grow site and take pictures for the better or worse, hopefully even get a harvest out of it.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 20, 2010)

ahh man thAt sux but is great at the same time...i hope u find the time to tend to ur waiting bitches b ez and make dat money!


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck with the work Dr, glad to hear all is good. Much merrynessis to you over the festives.

peace, DST


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 22, 2010)

hey doc you could forego the sleep its overrated imo. thats how i felt when i was doing 12's.cant kk help ya out brah? thought he been to the spot maybe im wrong. well best of luck greenhorn. your on my list of ppl i am going to meet up with sum day. hers a great song to bump the thread brah . one love 
[video=youtube;_cBZmv5lp0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cBZmv5lp0c[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

just stopping by to show you some love doc!!!!!!!!!!! my taiwainease friend!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2010)

DST said:


> Good luck with the work Dr, glad to hear all is good. Much merrynessis to you over the festives.
> 
> peace, DST


thanks DST



jeb5304 said:


> cant kk help ya out brah? thought he been to the spot maybe im wrong. well best of luck greenhorn. your on my list of ppl i am going to meet up with sum day. hers a great song to bump the thread brah . one love
> [video=youtube;_cBZmv5lp0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cBZmv5lp0c[/video]


hey Jeb. kkday was supposed to check the spot for me and help me out but I guess he is too busy cause he never got around to doing it. that kinda bummed me out, cause it was/is so close to harvest. but oh well, nothing I can do about that. and no doubt bro, we will meet up one day and burn a fatty


theexpress said:


> just stopping by to show you some love doc!!!!!!!!!!! my taiwainease friend!!!


wassup champ! thanks for the love my micronesian friend much love back at ya. I'm waiting for you to start a grow thread chitown I'd be an avid follower hahahaha!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 22, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> ahh man thAt sux but is great at the same time...i hope u find the time to tend to ur waiting bitches b ez and make dat money!


thanks for the shoutout my brethren. keep on keeping it green in the islands

[video=youtube;0nRHKIa8L6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nRHKIa8L6s[/video]


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Greenhorn!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 24, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> thanks DST
> 
> hey Jeb. kkday was supposed to check the spot for me and help me out but I guess he is too busy cause he never got around to doing it. that kinda bummed me out, cause it was/is so close to harvest. but oh well, nothing I can do about that. and no doubt bro, we will meet up one day and burn a fatty
> wassup champ! thanks for the love my micronesian friend much love back at ya. I'm waiting for you to start a grow thread chitown I'd be an avid follower hahahaha!


 
LOL............. im bouts to be legal in the mile high city my ninjja


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2010)

jeb5304 said:


> Merry Christmas Greenhorn!!


merry christmas back at ya Jeb!



theexpress said:


> LOL............. im bouts to be legal in the mile high city my ninjja


right on playa. hope it all works out for you. keep on shining on jigga so you still be repping the chi or you a colorado convert now?


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Crimbo mate!! All the best.

DST


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas brother, stay cool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2010)

DST said:


> Merry Crimbo mate!! All the best.
> 
> DST





Johnny Retro said:


> Merry Christmas brother, stay cool


thanks guys! merry christmas back at y'all...


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 25, 2010)

merry xmas bredren! ay i saw u on dog the bounty hunter last night! lofl


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> merry xmas bredren! ay i saw u on dog the bounty hunter last night! lofl


hahahahahaha! wasn't me!!!! lol

merry christmas my bredren


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope you had a good one Doc!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2010)

merry x mas potheads...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2010)

SICC";5088096]Hope you had a good one Doc!!![/QUOTE]
[quote="theexpress said:


> merry x mas potheads...


thanks guys! all the love back at ya and hope all y'alls had a good one as well.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah all was good here, got all i wanted lol, which was some buds 

Suc'd about that Grin Spoon, lookin forward to see you grow again homie, the game aint the same with out ya brudda!


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 25, 2010)

Had to say wuts up to the doc n say merry Christmas b4 it end, u my dog man, bless


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 25, 2010)

Jah bless vato! Ole girl still wonders wurr u at. Manana esse


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 25, 2010)

SICC";5088129]lookin forward to see you grow again homie said:


> Had to say wuts up to the doc n say merry Christmas b4 it end, u my dog man, bless


hey screw, you my dogg too. merry christmas to you and yours



Ditty! said:


> Jah bless vato! Ole girl still wonders wurr u at. Manana esse


jah bless back at ya vato! I still got ole girlz e-mail, just haven't put it to use yet


----------



## jeb5304 (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new year


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2011)

hey Dr, I know you are busy putting graft in, I hope you had som time to have a bit of a celebration at New Year. Hope 2011 is a good one for ya. 

Peace and Happy New Year from the Northern Hemisphere, DST


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad to hear things are going good for ya, kinda sucks you were never able to get back out there though.
Oh well, Good luck to ya my friend. If you get active again pop in one of my journals and let me know.
Peace out.


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

yeerrrppp!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

ditty! said:


> yeerrrppp!


!!!!!! Moal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

hahahha doc! wurrr you at?


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

moal! aint seent that inna sec


----------

